# ~*~ February Flowers 2014! ~ 37 Babies Have Arrived! ~*



## Katiie

Hello :wave:

So here is a little group for all us ladies due in February 2014.
Share stories & symptoms, scans and more.
Lets all support each other on our journey to parenting!
Alot of us are praying for our rainbows, where some are expecting their first!

So exciting! :happydance:

We now have our very own Facebook page!
The group is completely secret - therefore nobody can see that you've joined, nobody can see the posts you like, make or comment on and nobody can see photos. 
If your interested in joining that send me a pm with your full name and what your display pic is, ill send you a friend request and invite you to the group! :)

* Let the Birthing Begin! 
Welcome to the World Babies!*

22nd November 2013 - Cryssie ~ :pink: ~ Lainee ~ Currently 4lb 13oz :baby:

17th December 2013 - Bluemoonbubba ~ :blue: ~ Younes ~ 4lb 8oz :baby:
24th December 2013 - Hevalouaddict ~ :blue: :blue: ~ Alistair & Warren ~
4lbs 10oz & 3lbs 12oz :baby:

17th January 2014 - Youngmamttc ~ :blue: ~ Oaklen Landon ~ 5lb 6.5oz :baby: 
19th January 2014 - Guenhwyvar ~ :blue: ~ Ragnar ~ 6lb 4oz :baby:
24th January 2014 - BadmamaJAMA ~ :pink: ~ Evie ~ 6lb 10oz :baby:
25th January 2014 - Dreamer_x ~ :pink: ~ Ava Grace ~ 7lb 2oz :baby:
25th January 2014 - Lulasmummy ~ :blue: ~ Eli Blue ~ 7lb 15oz :baby:
27th January 2014 - Sugarpuff ~ :pink: ~ Miranda Celeste ~ 6lb 9oz :baby:
30th January 2014 - Baileeboo77 ~ :blue: ~ Wyatt Lee ~ 8lb :baby:
30th January 2014 - Capemaylover ~ :blue: ~ James Brendan ~ 8lb 4oz :baby:
30th January 2014 - Jaxblackmore ~ :blue: ~ Elliot George ~ 9lb 13oz :baby:

4th February 2014 - MumaBear93 ~ :pink: ~ Arianna Jane ~ 7.5lb :baby:
5th February 2014 - Dancerforlife ~ :pink: ~ Evelyn ~ WTBC :baby:
6th February 2014 - Jonesy ~ :blue: ~ Freddy ~ 10lb :baby:
7th February 2014 - Katiie ~ :blue: ~ Oliver Edward George ~ 7lb 14oz :baby:
7th February 2014 - Mlm115 ~ :pink: ~ Norah ~ WTBC :baby:
7th February 2014 - Neversaynever ~ :blue: ~ Elliot ~ 8lb 3oz :baby:
7th February 2014 - Kay_Baby ~ :blue: ~ Isaac Alexander ~ WTBC :baby:
10th February 2014 - Masonsbaby ~ :blue: ~ Leighton Riefe ~ 8lb 12oz :baby:
10th February 2014 - Allforthegirl ~ :blue: ~ Zander ~ 7lb 9oz :baby:
10th February 2014 - Happyhome ~ :pink: ~ Jessica ~ 5lb 10oz :baby:
12th February 2014 - Baby1wanted ~ :blue: ~ Rufus Samuel ~ 8lb 2oz :baby:
12th February 2014 - Akblaze ~ :blue: ~ John David Eric ~ 8lb 6oz :baby:
14th February 2014 - Ksilme ~ :pink: ~ Zoey Patricia Elizabeth ~ 7lb 15oz :baby:
14th February 2014 - 3xblessed ~ :pink: ~ Alexis ~ 9lb 5oz :baby:
16th February 2014 - Medic9114fun ~ :blue: ~ Kolby ~ 8lb 6oz :baby:
16th February 2014 - Candyem ~ :pink: ~ Evie-Rose ~ 6lb 15oz :baby:
19th February 2014 - Likklegemz ~ :pink: ~ Isabelle Hope ~ 8lb 6oz :baby:
20th February 2014 - Stomp110 ~ :pink: ~ ~ 8lb 4oz :baby:
22nd February 2014 - Ourlilflu ~ :pink: ~ Royen Arquelle ~ 9lb 9oz :baby:
23rd February 2014 - Kerrygold ~ :pink: ~ Skye Elizabeth ~ 8lb 14oz :baby:
25th February 2014 - Batman909 ~ :blue: ~ ~ 10lb 13oz :baby:
25th February 2014 - Popples1 ~ :blue: ~ Leo ~ WTBC :baby:
26th February 2014 - Wishyouwerehere ~ :pink: ~ Florence ~ 6lb 15oz :baby:

1st March 2014 - Itsychick ~ :pink: ~ Juilet Arielle ~ 7lb :baby:
4th March 2014 - Georgebaby1 ~ :pink: ~ Lacey ~ 8lb 4oz :baby:
4th March 2014 - Megrenade ~ :pink: ~ Millie-Anne ~ 8lb 4oz :baby:

* Congratulations Mummas&Partners! *


*  Names & Due Dates!  *
*1st*
Shytwin25 :yellow:
Allforthegirl :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Sugarpuff :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Mlm115 :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*2nd*
Dancerforlife :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Lulasmummy :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Abeauty :yellow:
Syrlatc :yellow:
Krys :yellow:
Geordie_Gal :blue:

*3rd*
Sparkle_bump :yellow:
xxenigmaxx :yellow:
Baby1wanted :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Babygirl89 :yellow:
Pernae :yellow:

*4th*
Capemaylover :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
MrsSBaby :yellow:
Flumpy :yellow:
4Febuary2014 :yellow:
Dreamer_x :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*5th*
lilashwee :yellow:
Cryssie :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
MamaBear93 :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*6th*
Katiie :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Mimisha :yellow:
Apa13 :yellow:
Hevalouaddict ~ Twins! :blue: :blue: ~ They're here! :baby: :baby:
Jonesy25 :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:

*7th*
Jersey83 :yellow:
Sfietje :yellow:
Snakeymcgee :yellow:
Baileeboo77 :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Orchidea75 :yellow:
Loujay584 :yellow:

*8th*
Kay_baby :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
TTC2003 :yellow:
Hibiscus07 :blue: 

*9th*
Jazblackmore :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Bluemoonbubba :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Sophied :yellow:
Youngmamttc :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Katoro :yellow:
Likklegemz :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*10th*
Wavescrash :yellow:
Loujay584 :yellow:

*11th*
BadmamaJAMA :pink: ~ Shes here! :baby:

*12th*
GAgirl :yellow:
Ksilme :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

* 13th *
40WeekWait :yellow:
MyBabyDreams :yellow:
Medic9114fun :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Candyem :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*14th*
Masonsbaby :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
xtinyx :yellow:
Guenhwyvar :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
3xBlessed :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Batman909 :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:

*15th*
Chazzmatazz :yellow:
Akblaze :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:

*16th*
Neversaynever :blue: He's here! :baby:

*17th*
Crysshae :yellow:
LisK :yellow:
Rhiannon240 :pink:

*18th*
LuckyG :yellow:

*19th *
HappyHome :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Kerrygold :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Alaskanwhitec :pink:
Chelseynicole :pink:

*20th*
Alexhb :yellow:
Popples1 :blue: ~ He's here! :baby:
Helsie :yellow:

*21st*
Ourlilflu :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Mstennischick :pink:
Grandcoeur :yellow:

*22nd*
Shazann :yellow:
Sara1983 :yellow: 
Itsychik :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*23rd*
Stomp110 :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Waula :yellow:
Georgebaby1 :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*24th*
Wellsk :yellow:
RCAFwife :yellow:
Megrenade :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:

*25th*
Jenjh84 :yellow:

*27th*
1BlessedMommy :yellow:
Iseebabydust :yellow:

*28th*
Wishyouwerehere :pink: ~ She's here! :baby:
Littlesteph :blue:

*  Remembering The 9 Angels Always  *
We have a graphic for signatures made by GingerPanda :)
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/februaryflowers_zpsd64ac42f.jpg
Here's the code:

Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1875179-february-flowers-2014-a.html"][img]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/februaryflowers_zpsd64ac42f.jpg[/img][/URL]

OR

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/february-flowers_sm_zpsc3f75f44.gif

Code:

Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1875179-february-flowers-2014-a.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/february-flowers_sm_zpsc3f75f44.gif[/IMG][/URL]

:flower:
​


----------



## capemaylover

I'm expecting my rainbow too on February 4!


----------



## horseypants

Hey Ladies, so far my edd is Jan 27, but I think I may end up being in February too. Is it ok If I join or stalk? Also.... my OH's bday is February 4th and "February Flowers" is just too cute. I want it on my subscriptions list <3


----------



## Katiie

Hello ladies! 
Hehe of course you can stalk. 

Capemay congratulations & h&h 9 months! Xx


----------



## capemaylover

You too katiie :) 

How are things going with you? Any symptoms? Weird things yet?


----------



## Mrs S Baby1

Hey :)

Our first LO is also due on the 4th of Feb :)

Mrs S x


----------



## sparkle_bump

My edd is 3rd feb which is funny because that was the edd for ds too but he popped out early :)


----------



## xxenigmaxx

I am due around the 3rd too!


----------



## shytwin25

hi ladies!!! im due on 1rst


----------



## Dancerforlife

I want in! I'm due on the 2nd! Hope everyone is feeling well these first few weeks :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Hello and h&h to you all!
I'll update the list in a minute - just getting ready to go to the doctors about my blood test results. 

Congratulations everyone! Xx


----------



## Katiie

*updated the names & due dates!*

Anyone have any symptoms? 

I think mine have started!
I've started to feel tired & my boobies are unbelievably tender!


----------



## allforthegirl

:wave: Hey ladies!!

We are due the 6th!!

I have been having symptoms since 2DPO!! But today I have a bad sinus cold. I have been stuffed up since 2DPO. Today is just really bad. But I am happy cause this means only good things. Other than that, small pings on my BBs, a bit more hungry and stitch like feelings if I get up too fast. Then later at night I get a bit crampy as my uterus grows.


----------



## lulasmummy

I'm due on the 2nd :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

How exciting! 
I love all the little symptoms. It's so reassuring 

Just now my lb just rested his head on my boob... Ouchies! :haha:


----------



## manda_roo20

I've just got my bfp today :-D working from last af I should be due 22nd Jan....but think it will be Feb too :-D I'm so excited! Xx


----------



## 4february2014

Hi all!
Congrat everyone! I'm due feb 4, as well!

Can we put horseypants down for Feb 1?

My dbg will be 1 next month, and maybe because it wasnt so long ago that I was pregnant, but I definitely had rlp at about 9dpo. I knew then that something was up!and today it hurt when I sneezed!! Already?!?! Damn!


----------



## lulasmummy

Just overly emotional! Boobs a bit sore nothing major really and a bit queasy xxxxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yes moodiness, if I am tired it is worse. The other day it was soooo bad my kids didn't know which way I was going.... Dh just hid in the bedroom from me LOL Then I wanted to cry cause I couldn't control myself. I have never been this bad before, hoping this is a good sign that I will be having our girl!!


----------



## lulasmummy

I've never been this bad! Cried all the way driving home from work, must of looked like a loonatic :haha: Oh yep the tiredness oh and the constant needing a wee lol glamorous ey:rofl:


----------



## Flumpy :)

Hello :) I have guesstimated I'm due on the 4th as well :) but I will update when I know for sure! Im experiencing ms, dizziness, sore boobies and pure lack of energy! Xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi ladies, :flower:

I got my bfp today and based on my last AF the due date is 9th Feb :)

Xx


----------



## Katiie

I'm with you on the crying!
The other day I felt so sad then burst into tears for no reason!


----------



## Baileeboo77

My edd is the 7th :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ive got nausea just started today but hit me hard, also kind of dizzy and just feel heavy down there, also had a bit of a upset stomach. !!! Does this sound normal to yall? Congratulations to everyone! !!!!


----------



## mlm115

Hello ladies! I got my bfp last week, with my edd being feb. 1. This will hopefully be our rainbow baby! My main symptom is really sore nipples and feeling a little tired.


----------



## capemaylover

Crying...check
Sore bbs...check
Tired...check
Itchy nipples (haha tmi)...check

Good luck ladies! So excited we're all here


----------



## mlm115

As crazy as this sounds- I really want to have morning sickness soon so I'm reassured I'm really pregnant and it is progressing!


----------



## allforthegirl

mlm115 said:


> As crazy as this sounds- I really want to have morning sickness soon so I'm reassured I'm really pregnant and it is progressing!

Be careful what you wish for. ;)


----------



## mlm115

allforthegirl said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> As crazy as this sounds- I really want to have morning sickness soon so I'm reassured I'm really pregnant and it is progressing!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. ;)Click to expand...

Haha... I'm sure I will be regretting that comment soon!


----------



## allforthegirl

So what baby is this for everyone?

Have any names picked out?

Are you on team :pink:, :blue: or :yellow:?

How long do you plan waiting to tell family and friends?


----------



## allforthegirl

So what baby is this for everyone? #5

Have any names picked out? Yes one!

Are you on team :pink:, :blue: or :yellow:? Definitely :pink:

How long do you plan waiting to tell family and friends? Going to hold off hopefully until the gender scan, That is if we can.:dohh:


----------



## Baileeboo77

1st baby 
Names picked out , just not middle
Im team yellow I honestly cant choose which I want
Close family and friends know, wont tell the world until 2nd tri starts :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> 1st baby
> Names picked out , just not middle
> Im team yellow I honestly cant choose which I want
> Close family and friends know, wont tell the world until 2nd tri starts :)

Sweet Congrats on baby #1!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

This is 2 for me! No one knows except DH, will tell family and friends in a few weeks, the world and work in second tri. No names yet, we have a few favorites from last time if its another girl! 

DH would love a boy, I'm torn, I want a boy but love my little girl and would love another girl too!

Symptom wise have a massive headache today, hoping its just from dropping all caffeine cold turkey!


----------



## manda_roo20

I've had nausea for 2 days with real bad gas and diarrhoea...sorry tmi....boobs a little sore and I'm only 5 weeks! Telling the parents today....eeeeek! Xx


----------



## manda_roo20

#1 for us 

Team yellow, as it's our first boy or girl will make us very happy.

Harry James for a boy and possibly Lucy or Hannah for a girl  xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi in due Feb 10th with baby number 2 :hi: 

Hope you dont mind me joining you xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Number 2 for us as well!

Would like :pink: but don't mind either way. We have a little boy already.

No names as of yet, will probably wait till we find out the gender at 20wks.

Will probably tell immediate family in a few weeks and rest of the world at second tri xx


----------



## capemaylover

So what baby is this for everyone? #1 for us

Have any names picked out? Olivia or Lucy for girl. James for boy (after my grandfather)

Are you on team :blue::pink:or :yellow:? team :yellow:

How long do you plan waiting to tell family and friends? Trying to wait til 10w to tell my parents, 11w to tell DH family, and 13w to tell my extended family (whom I am very close with)


----------



## Katiie

Baby Number 2 for us! After a Natural MC at 8 weeks.
EVERYTHING scares me.
Im a toilet paper checker right now :haha:

Staying :yellow: the whole way through till the end. Didnt find out with my little boy and it was the best experience of my life when my bf told me he was a he :cloud9:

We only have girls names... Isabelle or Isla :)
It took us ages to think of girls names before :haha: this time we cant think of any boys names!

Not telling anyone *apart from my parents* till 12 weeks.
I had to tell people we MC last time... so difficult.

*Had my HCG Blood Test results back today!*
They were 64 yesterday :) Which according to lots of websites is normal for 4-5 weeks! :D

Im going back to check they double next week. So scared!


----------



## mlm115

Katiie, I also had a mc at 8 weeks and am TERRIFIED right now!! Ahhh!

This is #1 for us, and I truly don't care if its boy or girl- I will be beyond thrilled with a healthy baby of any gender! 

Right now I'm liking Sam (Samuel) for a boy or Norah for a girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too had a loss. I had a suspected ectopic, so I too am a bit nervous. But I am trying to take it one day at a time. It seems to be helping. I will be going in for my first apt on Tues and will have my work up as well. I hoping too my numbers will be good!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies! My EDD is February 6, 2014, mind if I join you all? :)


----------



## manda_roo20

I'm only 5 weeks and told both sets of parents today and will be telling extended family and close friends this weekend. I'm hopeless at keeping things to myself so would rather say outright than blurt it out accidentally. Work and everybody else I will save for 12 weeks...if I can ha ha xx


----------



## Cryssie

I'd like to join! This is my third pregnancy but if i make it to the end (fx!) It'll be my second baby! I'm due around Feb 8th. But I'll probably have a c section again and if so I'm choosing feb 3rd in honor of my grandmother!


----------



## Katiie

I just wiped and found a spec of pink:cry:
I'm panicking.


----------



## allforthegirl

It can be normal. Are you cramping too? If you aren't I don't think you should worry at all!! :hug:


----------



## lilashwee

My Eddie is the 5th of feb this is baby number 2 for us


----------



## Katiie

I've had cramps on and off all day. 
It was a spec of pink in my cm :cry:
Seen it 3 times when wiping now.


----------



## Katiie

I've had cramps on and off all day. 
It was a spec of pink in my cm :cry:
Seen it 3 times when wiping now.


----------



## Abeauty

Fx for you, I hope it is nothing to worry about, try to relax and stay positive.


Second pregnancy mc early at 5 weeks the last time

Nearly 5 weeks again and very positive this due! Due February 2. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Katiie

No spotting or cramps this morning.. Fingers crossed it stays that way x


----------



## jersey83

Can i join? I'm due on the 7th and this is #1 for us.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Can you please add me to feb 9th :)


----------



## A132429

Hey Im due Feb 1st :)


----------



## syrlatc

I believe I'm due Feb 2nd! Will know for sure at my first prenatal appointment! :D


----------



## mlm115

I made 5 weeks today, woo! A little nervous because I woke up not feeling very symptomatic. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi! I'm due February 10th! :cloud9: My first appointment is at 6w+3d on June 17th.

mlm115: My breasts were very sore from 6dpo all the way up until just yesterday when they stopped hurting so much. Now I'm worried because today I don't have any cramping or anything. The only thing is that I feel tired easily. :shrug:


----------



## Kay_Baby

I am due on 8th February with my second baby.

I would quite like a girl as I already have a boy, but I don't mind either way.

No real symptons yet other than a few odd aches, that I wouldn't even have noticed generally, and feeling tired.


----------



## GingerPanda

I've made us a graphic!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/februaryflowers_zpsd64ac42f.jpg

Here's the code:


Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1875179-february-flowers-2014-a.html"][img]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/februaryflowers_zpsd64ac42f.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## mlm115

How are you Katiie? Any more spotting?


----------



## wavescrash

I'll (cautiously) join!

I got a super faint positive yesterday afternoon at 12dpo. It was so faint it looked like a shadow. Tested this morning at 13dpo and it was darker but still really faint. Tested tonight after a long hold & it got even darker and you can finally see color in the line!

First day of my last period gives me a due date of Feb 10th but O-date would put me at Feb 9th. However I'm sure my OB isn't going to care and just go by my period so I'll say I'm due Feb 10th!

Congrats to everyone here :) H&H 9 to you all!


----------



## GingerPanda

wavescrash said:


> I'll (cautiously) join!
> 
> I got a super faint positive yesterday afternoon at 12dpo. It was so faint it looked like a shadow. Tested this morning at 13dpo and it was darker but still really faint. Tested tonight after a long hold & it got even darker and you can finally see color in the line!
> 
> First day of my last period gives me a due date of Feb 10th but O-date would put me at Feb 9th. However I'm sure my OB isn't going to care and just go by my period so I'll say I'm due Feb 10th!
> 
> Congrats to everyone here :) H&H 9 to you all!

We're due the same day! Welcome!


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> I'll (cautiously) join!
> 
> I got a super faint positive yesterday afternoon at 12dpo. It was so faint it looked like a shadow. Tested this morning at 13dpo and it was darker but still really faint. Tested tonight after a long hold & it got even darker and you can finally see color in the line!
> 
> First day of my last period gives me a due date of Feb 10th but O-date would put me at Feb 9th. However I'm sure my OB isn't going to care and just go by my period so I'll say I'm due Feb 10th!
> 
> Congrats to everyone here :) H&H 9 to you all!
> 
> We're due the same day! Welcome!Click to expand...

Thanks!!

Silly question though - if we're due the same day, how are you further along than I am by a few days?


----------



## GingerPanda

You know, I guess I was using a due date calculator that wasn't coming out right. Because I just recalculated it, and this one says I'm due on the 7th. So... I guess I'm due on the 7th. :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, can I cautiously join too. I'm 14 dpo today, started getting positives at 10dpo and they're slowly getting darker. 
This will hopefully be baby number 1 for us and will also be our rainbow after a loss in January. Nervous but still over the moon. I'm getting strong symptoms already (really tired, sore boobs, increased urination, nauseous) and trying to take comfort in that, they've definitely started earlier and are stronger than they were last time. 
We're slowly telling close family - parents and bros and sis (I'm one of 5, DH is one of 7!) Then we'll wait until first scan (7 weeks) to tell others).
Kind of hoping we're :pink: but would be over the moon with :blue: too - a healthy baby is what I want most!
Katiie - hope that you're doing ok and the spotting has stopped.
:flower:


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> You know, I guess I was using a due date calculator that wasn't coming out right. Because I just recalculated it, and this one says I'm due on the 7th. So... I guess I'm due on the 7th. :haha:

lol... i was thinking maybe if you had a longer cycle than me but going off the first day of your last period would still put you due slightly ahead of me :) but hey... now you're 3 days further into your pregnancy than you thought!


----------



## GingerPanda

wavescrash said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> You know, I guess I was using a due date calculator that wasn't coming out right. Because I just recalculated it, and this one says I'm due on the 7th. So... I guess I'm due on the 7th. :haha:
> 
> lol... i was thinking maybe if you had a longer cycle than me but going off the first day of your last period would still put you due slightly ahead of me :) but hey... now you're 3 days further into your pregnancy than you thought!Click to expand...

Yep! :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Hello everyone!
Baby1wanted - what your EDD? And I'll Add you to the list. 

My spotting and cramps stopped so I'm guessing it was implantation. 
Still have sore boobs and my tests are progressing lovely!

The graphic is lovely! I would add it but i don't have enough space in my sig, I shall add it to the first page though! X


----------



## Katiie

Am I the only one who thinks this is going really slowly!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you like the graphic! I looked at the first page, and noticed I was listed on the 11th. My EDD is actually on the 7th. I was using a bad due date calculator. :flower:

It is going SOOO slowly! I don't know how I'm going to be able to stand it! :haha:

I miss my hot baths so badly. I'm taking my BBT thermometer to the bath with me to make sure it stays less than 100 degrees. So unsatisfying. :dohh:

But anything for Hatchling!


----------



## wavescrash

Katiie said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is going really slowly!!

Yep... just crawling along :(

I'm _the _most impatient person so it's driving me crazy. Looking back, my last pregnancy flew by and the last year of my daughter's life happened in the blink of an eye but this? CRAWLING by.


----------



## allforthegirl

It is going by slowly for me too. I chalked it up to the fact that it was because I found out soooo early. I feel like I should already going into my 6th week. yet I am not, I guess that is the down fall of knowing so early... :shrug:


----------



## born2bamama

Hi Girls,
Sorry for just jumping into here but I just got a bfp "pregnant 1-2 weeks" this morning at 10dp5dt (we did IVF) and I'm kind of freaking out a bit! It's been a long time coming for us and this is our first ever bfp so we are happy but we haven't had our blood test yet so we don't know if it's a "true pregnancy" or a chemical... 

My fear is that when I started progesterone after the transfer my breasts were really sore, now they aren't as sore (they are big and veiny and heavy though- just not as sore). I have been pretty tired and waking up at 3am feeling pretty sick. 

What do you guys think? Are you guys having a lot of symptoms? I have to wait until Friday (hoping to push this up) to find out my hcg level.. I'm just desperate to know that everything is okay...


----------



## allforthegirl

born2bamama said:


> Hi Girls,
> Sorry for just jumping into here but I just got a bfp "pregnant 1-2 weeks" this morning at 10dp5dt (we did IVF) and I'm kind of freaking out a bit! It's been a long time coming for us and this is our first ever bfp so we are happy but we haven't had our blood test yet so we don't know if it's a "true pregnancy" or a chemical...
> 
> My fear is that when I started progesterone after the transfer my breasts were really sore, now they aren't as sore (they are big and veiny and heavy though- just not as sore). I have been pretty tired and waking up at 3am feeling pretty sick.
> 
> What do you guys think? Are you guys having a lot of symptoms? I have to wait until Friday (hoping to push this up) to find out my hcg level.. I'm just desperate to know that everything is okay...

Sounds pretty promising to me. GL on your beta's. i get mine done starting Tues. I am actually really excited about it.:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

Hello to another thread! And hello to first tri!

I am due feb 8th! I just found out a few days ago! EEEKKK :shock: :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

I agree that the time is dragging! I'm also pretty impatient though : )

Born2beamama, I'm not sure if its different with ivf, but a positive test should indicate a pregnancy I would think. Your symptoms sound promising too. Hopefully Friday comes quickly for you!


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi girls! Mind if I join in?? I got my bfp last week. Due Feb 7th. This will be my 4th pregnancy with 8 years between this and the last one eek!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> Hi girls! Mind if I join in?? I got my bfp last week. Due Feb 7th. This will be my 4th pregnancy with 8 years between this and the last one eek!

8 years? That is a jump, was this one planned? 

So how many children do you have? Sorry you said 4th PG and that could include MC.


----------



## MamaBear93

Ok I just found a EDD calculator on whattoexpect and it actually gave me the correct due date which is Feb 8th with LMP and with O day. But the one on the other site that I got my ticker from kept telling me that my EDD would be Feb 5th based on LMP but Feb 8th based on O day...So confused!


----------



## allforthegirl

That is weird.... :shrug:


----------



## Mapleroo

allforthegirl said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Mind if I join in?? I got my bfp last week. Due Feb 7th. This will be my 4th pregnancy with 8 years between this and the last one eek!
> 
> 8 years? That is a jump, was this one planned?
> 
> So how many children do you have? Sorry you said 4th PG and that could include MC.Click to expand...

Yes very planned! Isnt that crazy?? I don't quite know what has come over me lol. When this baby is born, I will have a 13 year old son, 12 year old daughter and an 8 year old son. I am a bit worried about being pregnant now that I am in my 30's (soon to turn 36). But as my Dr says...35 is the new 25:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that makes me feel a bit better since I am 34. But don't have that much of a gap. My youngest will be four when this one is born. I thought that was a large one, I have a 11, 9, 6, and 3 yr old. Yet I am one up on you with kids :haha: 

Congrats though, it will be a whole new adventure!! <3


----------



## Mapleroo

Thank you! And congrats to you too. Five!! Wow. Five sounds like a lot! I am from a family of 4 and my OH is from 9. OH thinks that if we hadn't waited so long between #3 and #4 that we could for sure be giving his parents a run for their money lol. My first 2 were just 11 months apart so definitely not planned! I really enjoyed the gap between #2 and #3-it remains to be seen how much I will enjoy this gap though. You have nice even gaps, I feel like we are just all over the place. I would like to have a #5 so that this one has a playmate...but we'll see...


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> Thank you! And congrats to you too. Five!! Wow. Five sounds like a lot! I am from a family of 4 and my OH is from 9. OH thinks that if we hadn't waited so long between #3 and #4 that we could for sure be giving his parents a run for their money lol. My first 2 were just 11 months apart so definitely not planned! I really enjoyed the gap between #2 and #3-it remains to be seen how much I will enjoy this gap though. You have nice even gaps, I feel like we are just all over the place. I would like to have a #5 so that this one has a playmate...but we'll see...

Well my first two are only 18 months apart, so I know what you mean. I liked the other gaps too a lot better. Funny thing is that only my third and fifth are planned :haha: The others were welcomed surprises. My first three are with my separated husband who passed away, my fourth is with my current.


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Katiie - EDD is Feb 9th 
Really glad the spotting as stopped and that your bean is snuggling in.
Things also dragging here - it seems to have taken an age just to get to 4 weeks and miss AF! I just keep telling myself that that's 10% already done....


----------



## MamaBear93

I just want to skip to the point where my chances of mc decrease!

DH and I have been so worried that we are getting our hopes up for nothing...It is so frustrating. We were so excited last month I got my BFP and then had a chemical and now he just isn't any where near as excited as I thought he would be :( It makes me want to cry. I just want to see him that happy again...


----------



## GingerPanda

Mamabear, just give him a few weeks. I'm sure he is very excited, he just doesn't want to let it out in case something happens because he loves bean so much. He's trying to protect his heart. Once bean sticks around, he should start to feel more comfortable and excited. :thumbup:


----------



## hns117

Hiya Ladies,

Congratulations to you all on your pregnancies - lots of positive healthy wishes being sent your way :)

I have irregular AF so I'm holding off a few more days before testing (it could be a false alarm). I'm 23, from the London, UK area. 

Anywhoooo ... If I'm correct in my suspicions, I would be due around 3rd Feb 2014, so I just wondered if I can join and post here.

xx


----------



## hns117

MamaBear93 said:


> I just want to skip to the point where my chances of mc decrease!
> 
> DH and I have been so worried that we are getting our hopes up for nothing...It is so frustrating. We were so excited last month I got my BFP and then had a chemical and now he just isn't any where near as excited as I thought he would be :( It makes me want to cry. I just want to see him that happy again...

Mamabear, don't worry. Men are well known for dealing with their emotions in completely different ways to women. Deep down he is excited, he is just scared to get his hopes up incase his heart is broken by loss. I think its great that your excited and feeling positive. Give him a few days, and then maybe sit down and have a nice 1-2-1 chat with him. Being open and honest with eachother, and letting eachother know its ok to be worried, or upset, and that you are both supporting one another as a team :)

Good luck xx


----------



## krys

Hello! I'm due on Febuary 2!


----------



## wavescrash

Called my doc to schedule the 1st appointment and I have to wait until July 1st. I'm so impatient so this month is going to drag on by.

4 weeks today, took a FRER and still pregnant. AF technically due today but no sign of her thanfully. Feel like throwing up all over the place and while it's annoying, I'm grateful to have it as the only real sign I'm actually pregnant lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a great symptom to have to reassure that you are still good and PG!!


----------



## wavescrash

allforthegirl said:


> That is a great symptom to have to reassure that you are still good and PG!!

Exactly. It's a double-edged sword hahaha. I hate feeling so icky but it's really the only real sign I have that I'm pregnant and that the hormones are still going strong. So for now.. I'll take it lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

All I have is increased urination and slight tender BBs (and that isn't all the time either). But I think I am ok with this for now LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

My symptom is more painful. It's like I'm pooping boulders. :blush:

I would gladly trade for morning sickness! At least then it wouldn't hurt to sit down. :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Ive updated the front page again
Welcome everyone else whos joined!
theres so many of us already!
Happy & healthy 9 months to you all.

As for symptoms Mine have cooled down, no more feeling sick but I am tired ALOT and boobs are still a bit tender.
My pee sticks (POAS Addict!) are getting darker too.

As for Betas I'm going back for my second blood test on Wednesday.
:)
My first result was 65!


----------



## MamaBear93

hns117 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to skip to the point where my chances of mc decrease!
> 
> DH and I have been so worried that we are getting our hopes up for nothing...It is so frustrating. We were so excited last month I got my BFP and then had a chemical and now he just isn't any where near as excited as I thought he would be :( It makes me want to cry. I just want to see him that happy again...
> 
> Mamabear, don't worry. Men are well known for dealing with their emotions in completely different ways to women. Deep down he is excited, he is just scared to get his hopes up incase his heart is broken by loss. I think its great that your excited and feeling positive. Give him a few days, and then maybe sit down and have a nice 1-2-1 chat with him. Being open and honest with eachother, and letting eachother know its ok to be worried, or upset, and that you are both supporting one another as a team :)
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

DH and I have always had an undeniable connection because we are open and honest with each other about mostly every thing (I would like to think it is everything but I don't know) We have talked about as much as possible and he been very supportive. This will be his first child and my second so he is new to all of this stuff but I have been here before so it helps a bit to be able to know what I am talking about when he asks me questions.

Side note. Did urine test a OB's office today and it was :bfp: so now just waiting for bloods...Not sure if he is even going to order them but hoping he will today or tomorrow...can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Sfietje

My EDD is the 7th :happydance: Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Mamabear, just give him a few weeks. I'm sure he is very excited, he just doesn't want to let it out in case something happens because he loves bean so much. He's trying to protect his heart. Once bean sticks around, he should start to feel more comfortable and excited. :thumbup:

I know he is excited as all heck. And by the time we get to hear the heartbeat he will be on pins and needles to hear it lol. I am hoping I can get my appointment scheduled for my birthday to hear the heartbeat :) that would be the best birthday present ever :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> My symptom is more painful. It's like I'm pooping boulders. :blush:
> 
> I would gladly trade for morning sickness! At least then it wouldn't hurt to sit down. :haha:

At least you are pooping :(

My back hurts so bad because I think it has been like four days since I had a bowel movement.

It really sucks. :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sfietje said:


> My EDD is the 7th :happydance: Congrats to everyone!!

Welcome, due date buddy!


----------



## GingerPanda

It occurred to me that the siggy graphic I made might be too big for some people to fit in their signatures, so I made a small blinkie version! I think I'll actually switch to this one.

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/february-flowers_sm_zpsc3f75f44.gif

Code:

Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1875179-february-flowers-2014-a.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/february-flowers_sm_zpsc3f75f44.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## MamaBear93

Works for me. It's cute! I like both :)


----------



## Katiie

Ill update the Front page tomorrow I'm on my phone now so makes it more difficult. 

How are you all!
My boobs are so sore tonight. 

I know this will sound really really bad but I bided on a brand new bouncy chair on eBay and won it for £10!
Was totally not expecting to win it. So we will keep it... Unless this ends badly. In that case ill sell it on. 
It's so cute though! :haha:
Naughty me.


----------



## Katiie

Ill update the Front page tomorrow I'm on my phone now so makes it more difficult. 

How are you all!
My boobs are so sore tonight. 

I know this will sound really really bad but I bided on a brand new bouncy chair on eBay and won it for £10!
Was totally not expecting to win it. So we will keep it... Unless this ends badly. In that case ill sell it on. 
It's so cute though! :haha:
Naughty me.


----------



## GingerPanda

DH and I have been talking about doing our baby's nursery in a dragon theme, and calling the baby "Hatchling", and someone linked me to this plushie!

https://m.beau-coup.com/#/products/5732

Sooooo cute!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> DH and I have been talking about doing our baby's nursery in a dragon theme, and calling the baby "Hatchling", and someone linked me to this plushie!
> 
> https://m.beau-coup.com/#/products/5732
> 
> Sooooo cute!

That is very cute. So you plan on doing a dragon room for a girl or a boy or?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, either or. We aren't doing pink anything, as I'm just not a girly-girl, and I don't know what I'd do with one.

So if I have a girl and she chooses to wear pink and frill and play with dolls when she's old enough, that's fine. Until then, tomboy it is. :haha:

My mom says as soon as I was old enough to voice my opinion at about three years old, I sat her down and said "Mama. I don't want Barbie princess bedroom. I want dinosaurs."

And I got dinosaurs. :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Yeah, either or. We aren't doing pink anything, as I'm just not a girly-girl, and I don't know what I'd do with one.
> 
> So if I have a girl and she chooses to wear pink and frill and play with dolls when she's old enough, that's fine. Until then, tomboy it is. :haha:
> 
> My mom says as soon as I was old enough to voice my opinion at about three years old, I sat her down and said "Mama. I don't want Barbie princess bedroom. I want dinosaurs."
> 
> And I got dinosaurs. :haha:

Lol opposite with me, my girlies room would be pinks and purples and not a spec of blue:haha:


----------



## Cryssie

Aleks nursery was done in jungle theme. I decided with the next when we find out the sex it'll be one solid color either pink, purple or a shade of blue and I'll just add decals like I've done in Aleks big boy room.


----------



## MamaBear93

DD has an undying love for anything pink, purple and sparkly!!

But I am sure that it my fault...because I am girly but I ain't afraid to get dirty (mudding, riding horses, country stuff lol) but I dress my babe full on girly!! I have since the day she was born :)

But she does prefer "boy" toys...Like trucks and dinosaurs and stuff lol...

I love to stick to gender based colors it always helps when they are babies and people are like omg that a an adorable little boy...and I'm just like shes a girl jerk. ugh I hated when that happened so I made sure it was very obvious that she was a girl (she didn't have any hair till she turned two) :haha:


----------



## Sophied

I have just found out I am pregnant after 2 MC fingers crossed this time.

I am due the 9th feb. I would love some ladies to discuss how our pregnancies r progressing xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Sophied said:


> I have just found out I am pregnant after 2 MC fingers crossed this time.
> 
> I am due the 9th feb. I would love some ladies to discuss how our pregnancies r progressing xx

Congratulations happy and healthy 9 months, when are you due?:flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

After watching DH's little sister dress her baby girl up all the time for fun like a doll, I just don't think I could do that to a child. Giant flower clips on her head, super fluffy dresses she can't walk in... I mean, the poor kid just looked so miserable. :haha:

Now the ultimate tragedy has happened, and SIL has taught baby to "duckface" in photos so she can plaster them all over Facebook. That child is beyond saving now. :haha:

But some kids like that. To them I say: Go forth and be sparkly! :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Gingerpanda, the duck face is very tragic. Poor kid. Haha. 

It's great when we have our own kids we can raise them however we want, and who cares what everyone else thinks! For some reason I'm convinced I'll have a boy though...


----------



## allforthegirl

I do plan on dressing my little girl in pinks and purples, but not so much in the frilly dresses. I have dressed four boys now so I will be dressing her up in all the pretty stuff. I love the flower bands!! 

With that being said as a little girl I wanted to dress all pretty but at the same time I wanted to do all the things boys could do! I was even apart of the first co-ed Scouts Canada group in my province!! So 3 other girls and I started that!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat!

When I started high school, I tried to join football, but they wouldn't let me because I "might get hurt". Then the quarterback made fun of my nephew on the bus, so I beat him up and broke his nose. He switched schools. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Neat!
> 
> When I started high school, I tried to join football, but they wouldn't let me because I "might get hurt". Then the quarterback made fun of my nephew on the bus, so I beat him up and broke his nose. He switched schools. :haha:

Awesome!! I played touch football for about 4 years. My dad even snuck me in a year past the age limit because I was small and a girl LOL There weren't very many girls playing at that time. But I loved it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I think that I may be starting some MS.... I went to take a sip of my coffee and almost came back up after I swallowed it.... and now that I ate something I am not sure how stable I am. I feel really hungry still but scared to eat if that makes any sense. It isn't horrible just a nagging feeling.....


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I kind of understand. I've got some acid reflux. It's pretty intense.


----------



## KellyLouise91

I'm due 31st jan my boyfriends bday is 4th feb so I reckon he's going to get a special birthday present so I'd like to join if that's ok ??? Very new to this and don't know how u put the countdowns on yet either lol x


----------



## capemaylover

Good news!!! :thumbup:According to the doc everything looks great. Saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! He said my gest. sac is a good size for being 5 weeks today. Took bloods and will have my numbers by this afternoon! Scheduled next ultrasound and bloods for June 14th and he said that's when we will hear a heart beat.:happydance:(2 days before Father's day!)

With what happened last time (I got to the 5w scan and they couldn't find a gest. sac) my doc knows that I am expecting the worst this time around, but said to me today that seeing a gest. and yolk sac at this stage significantly decreases the chance of m/c to less than 12%. Then after seeing the heart beat next week, down to less than 5%, then once the embryo grows at least 1mm every day or so, it's a less than 1% chance. He definitely made me feel better.

Oh, and confirmed, EDD February 4th!!!
 



Attached Files:







shhhh.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaBear93

capemaylover said:


> Good news!!! :thumbup:According to the doc everything looks great. Saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! He said my gest. sac is a good size for being 5 weeks today. Took bloods and will have my numbers by this afternoon! Scheduled next ultrasound and bloods for June 14th and he said that's when we will hear a heart beat.:happydance:(2 days before Father's day!)
> 
> With what happened last time (I got to the 5w scan and they couldn't find a gest. sac) my doc knows that I am expecting the worst this time around, but said to me today that seeing a gest. and yolk sac at this stage significantly decreases the chance of m/c to less than 12%. Then after seeing the heart beat next week, down to less than 5%, then once the embryo grows at least 1mm every day or so, it's a less than 1% chance. He definitely made me feel better.
> 
> Oh, and confirmed, EDD February 4th!!!

EEEKKK!!! Lucky you!!! All sounds awesome! I am just waiting for 3pm to roll around so I can go see my doc now lol...


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> After watching DH's little sister dress her baby girl up all the time for fun like a doll, I just don't think I could do that to a child. Giant flower clips on her head, super fluffy dresses she can't walk in... I mean, the poor kid just looked so miserable. :haha:
> 
> Now the ultimate tragedy has happened, and SIL has taught baby to "duckface" in photos so she can plaster them all over Facebook. That child is beyond saving now. :haha:
> 
> But some kids like that. To them I say: Go forth and be sparkly! :thumbup:

Oh my...duckface....horrible and tragic lol:haha:



allforthegirl said:


> I do plan on dressing my little girl in pinks and purples, but not so much in the frilly dresses. I have dressed four boys now so I will be dressing her up in all the pretty stuff. I love the flower bands!!
> 
> With that being said as a little girl I wanted to dress all pretty but at the same time I wanted to do all the things boys could do! I was even apart of the first co-ed Scouts Canada group in my province!! So 3 other girls and I started that!!

I was that girl that wanted to wear her pretty pretty princess dress...and then go get it all dirty and torn climbing a tree!! I loved playing outside with bugs and dirt and all the awesome what nots that I could find to play with :haha:

I grew up with 3 older brothers and my mother tried her hardest to dress me up all cute and frilly and with those huge dresses that were talked about. I hate seeing pics of me when I was little because I was forced to wear such horribly flowery and frilly outfits as a little kid. My mom would do my hair all cute and I would get to school and take it out. I hated having my hair done! I made it almost impossible for my mom to do my hair lol.

But with my daughter I have given her options. She now chooses what she wants to wear for the day and that is what she wears (unless it doesn't match) :haha:She chooses dresses almost every time :)


----------



## MamaBear93

KellyLouise91 said:


> I'm due 31st jan my boyfriends bday is 4th feb so I reckon he's going to get a special birthday present so I'd like to join if that's ok ??? Very new to this and don't know how u put the countdowns on yet either lol x

If you see a countdown you like in one of our siggys you can just click on it and it will take you to the site that you can make your own :) Most of the websites call them countdowns or tickers.

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## KellyLouise91

MamaBear93 said:


> KellyLouise91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 31st jan my boyfriends bday is 4th feb so I reckon he's going to get a special birthday present so I'd like to join if that's ok ??? Very new to this and don't know how u put the countdowns on yet either lol x
> 
> If you see a countdown you like in one of our siggys you can just click on it and it will take you to the site that you can make your own :) Most of the websites call them countdowns or tickers.
> 
> Congrats and good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun I've tried doing it lol made one and everything I just don't know which to cock on like the HTML or image URL etc lol I'm on that lily pie one xx


----------



## Katiie

GingerPanda said:


> DH and I have been talking about doing our baby's nursery in a dragon theme, and calling the baby "Hatchling", and someone linked me to this plushie!
> 
> https://m.beau-coup.com/#/products/5732
> Sooooo cute!

Omg. That is gorgeous!!! I love it. 



allforthegirl said:


> Ok so I think that I may be starting some MS.... I went to take a sip of my coffee and almost came back up after I swallowed it.... and now that I ate something I am not sure how stable I am. I feel really hungry still but scared to eat if that makes any sense. It isn't horrible just a nagging feeling.....

Sounds like ms.. Eeeep. 
I know it's hard but eat little & often and it will help ;)



capemaylover said:


> Good news!!! :thumbup:According to the doc everything looks great. Saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! He said my gest. sac is a good size for being 5 weeks today. Took bloods and will have my numbers by this afternoon! Scheduled next ultrasound and bloods for June 14th and he said that's when we will hear a heart beat.:happydance:(2 days before Father's day!)
> With what happened last time (I got to the 5w scan and they couldn't find a gest. sac) my doc knows that I am expecting the worst this time around, but said to me today that seeing a gest. and yolk sac at this stage significantly decreases the chance of m/c to less than 12%. Then after seeing the heart beat next week, down to less than 5%, then once the embryo grows at least 1mm every day or so, it's a less than 1% chance. He definitely made me feel better.
> 
> Oh, and confirmed, EDD February 4th!!!

Huge congrats. All looks perfect!! Xxxx


----------



## snakeymcgee

Can I join too? EDD Feb 7th!


----------



## allforthegirl

Apparently I have all day MS.... I thought it was gone about supper time, now it is back. :cry:


----------



## MamaBear93

Went to see my OB today and get my arm poked...Just hoping I get the results tomorrow!

And he said that they are checking HCG and progesterone levels to find out if a hormone imbalance could have been the cause of my CP last month. And that he will do another blood test next week to make sure my levels are rising. Then I will get a transvaginal scan at 6 or 7 weeks :thumbup:

I am excited to get the blood results!

I finally "feel" preggo :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

I've just had my second blood test!
Hoping to get my results Friday, even though the nurse said they might be back tomorrow!

Welcome snakey!

Update:
I updated the front page with more EDDs & names :)
also the new graphic :D xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Can you add me please hun? Feb 9th


----------



## MamaPeaches

Can you add me please? I am due Feb 14, Valentines day! Thank you!


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> Can you add me please? I am due Feb 14, Valentines day! Thank you!

Awe Congrats! I am glad to see you over here!! Feb 14th? What a wonderful day to have a baby!


----------



## MamaPeaches

allforthegirl said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please? I am due Feb 14, Valentines day! Thank you!
> 
> Awe Congrats! I am glad to see you over here!! Feb 14th? What a wonderful day to have a baby!Click to expand...

Thank you! I think the month of love is perfect to have baby :) Hope your ms calms down! With my last one ms was horrible so kinda nervous to see how sick this little one will make me!


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please? I am due Feb 14, Valentines day! Thank you!
> 
> Awe Congrats! I am glad to see you over here!! Feb 14th? What a wonderful day to have a baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I think the month of love is perfect to have baby :) Hope your ms calms down! With my last one ms was horrible so kinda nervous to see how sick this little one will make me!Click to expand...

Did you find a difference with your daughters and ms? Was it better with your son? Just checking out the old wives tale is all LOL Hoping for my little girl!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Ms was definitely worse with my girls! My son I had it but it was just in the morning vs all day. We are hoping for another boy so hopefully it will be just in the morning for me! FX you have a little pink bean growing!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe well I hope you get your little blue one! Boys are pretty awesome!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im due the 7th, pleaseee put me down!


----------



## baby1wanted

How is everyone doing? I'm feeling rough with nausea and tiredness but loving every minute of it! 
Got my first scan on 24th June at approx 7+1 - can't wait!!


----------



## Katiie

Fantastic!! I hope you share the scan photo!

I had ms with my son ... SOOOOOOOOOOO bad. I kid you not I was pulling over on my way to work to throw up in a cup... I had to keep refreshing my cup supply everyday. 
This lasted about 7 months.. Have fun :haha: I burst blood vessels under my eyes and just looked like death..
Im praying to god its not as bad this time.


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> Fantastic!! I hope you share the scan photo!
> 
> I had ms with my son ... SOOOOOOOOOOO bad. I kid you not I was pulling over on my way to work to throw up in a cup... I had to keep refreshing my cup supply everyday.
> This lasted about 7 months.. Have fun :haha: I burst blood vessels under my eyes and just looked like death..
> Im praying to god its not as bad this time.

Oh goodness not sure I'd enjoy that! Not actually been sick yet but it's ramping up a little bit each day so sure I'll be there soon!!
Will definitely post a scan pic - are you going to get an early scan too. My EPAU said they'll scan me at 7 weeks as a reassurance after the mc but won't date me so I still get a 12 week scan too :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Craving pudding. Soooo much pudding. :haha:

My appointment is on June 17, but I don't know if I'll get a scan. I hope so!


----------



## MamaBear93

Uhhh... to make my bloating and gas worse here I am craving beans!:wacko:

Oh me, oh my, what am I to do? :shrug:

I felt like I was going mad yesterday waiting for my beta results back sooo...I took these :blush:

But I feel sooo much better now and I am officially done POAS for real. The control line almost had no dye left because my test line was so dark! :dohh:

And I have never seen a digi before so I just wanted to see it say YES+ :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







control line almost nonexistent.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Beautiful tests!


----------



## MamaBear93

With DD I had crazy all day sickness from 6 or 8 weeks until about 16 weeks. Non stop flu like symptoms it was horrible. I remember being at a place called GNC where baby daddy was buying his protein and creatine and stuff for his workouts and I had just eaten some KFC bbq snackers and hadn't drank a thing with them...Well I walked in the store stood there for a moment and then all of a sudden HOT FLASH and I knew I was going to puke. I ran out as fast as I could because they didn't have a RR but even if they would have I wouldn't have had time to ask and low and behold a trash can outside! I ran to it as fast as I could and threw up everything I had just eaten but it was all clumped together and almost didn't come all the way out. Needless to say, when you are eating while PG make sure you drink fluids while you eat. I almost choked. Worst experience ever!:dohh: 

At least I know not to do that again!


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Beautiful tests!

Oh thank you! I have never seen a test line that dark! It almost washed out the control line lol :) So awesome


----------



## allforthegirl

OK so I think I have finally found my TMI.... someone talking about their puke!! Sorry I know you didn't mean it :flower: but today that was too much for me. Normally wouldn't bother me....


----------



## GingerPanda

I keep getting this strange sensation. It's like a cross between needing to sneeze, needing to yawn, and needing to puke. I've never felt anything like it. It comes, is there for a second, then goes away.


----------



## MamaBear93

HeHe. I am so sorry allforthegirl!

I just felt like maybe I needed to share that story. Just as a warning to the ladies who have yet to have to go through that. I wont do it again. Promise :flower:

I can't wait to find out if you are getting your pink bundle this time! I know with DD my MS was bad...but this time it is only in the evenings. So I am hoping for my blue bundle!

Good luck!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well thank goodness I have no vomiting yet. I think it was because I had to get through my sons PPE for school today. 

We just got his diagnosis for Aspergers. We have been working with him already like he had his diagnosis and he is doing a lot better, but we have a long way to go. 

So now that that is over I will be free and clear to have bad bouts of everything!!


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Well thank goodness I have no vomiting yet. I think it was because I had to get through my sons PPE for school today.
> 
> We just got his diagnosis for Aspergers. We have been working with him already like he had his diagnosis and he is doing a lot better, but we have a long way to go.
> 
> So now that that is over I will be free and clear to have bad bouts of everything!!

So good that you guys are working with him. Wasn't too long ago that people just deemed those with Aspergers as mentally handicapped or some other such. I went to school with two people who had it, and it was obvious, but their parents refused to admit there was anything wrong with them. They suffered in academically and mentally because their parents would tell them they were lazy daydreamers. It was very sad. I think one finally took himself to the doctor after he turned 18 and got a diagnosis. Pretty sure he's in college to become a psychiatrist now.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Hello! Expecting my first Feb. 10. Happy and healthy 9 months, ladies! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well thank goodness I have no vomiting yet. I think it was because I had to get through my sons PPE for school today.
> 
> We just got his diagnosis for Aspergers. We have been working with him already like he had his diagnosis and he is doing a lot better, but we have a long way to go.
> 
> So now that that is over I will be free and clear to have bad bouts of everything!!
> 
> So good that you guys are working with him. Wasn't too long ago that people just deemed those with Aspergers as mentally handicapped or some other such. I went to school with two people who had it, and it was obvious, but their parents refused to admit there was anything wrong with them. They suffered in academically and mentally because their parents would tell them they were lazy daydreamers. It was very sad. I think one finally took himself to the doctor after he turned 18 and got a diagnosis. Pretty sure he's in college to become a psychiatrist now.Click to expand...

I think there is so much more understanding to it now. I am sure my DH has it too, and all through school they would say he was a trouble maker. Before his accident he was in uni and had photogenic memory so he was passing all his courses without being there. Pissed his teachers off again!! LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha! Wow!


----------



## MamaBear93

So I got my HCG levels back today and they said it was at 321mIU...:happydance:

She said something about how that means that the egg is barely implanting. So about 4 weeks. I told her I already knew that lol :dohh:

They haven't gotten my progesterone levels back yet though...So I am hoping I get to see the doc again soon. He said he wanted me back in early next week for another beta test...so I am hoping he orders that soon so I can find out what he wants to do from here on out.:shrug:

I hate waiting. But 321 isn't bad I guess...Makes you wonder how much of it is really coming out in my urine since the day before the blood draw I was still getting super light lines on their tests...ugh...:dohh:

oh yea and all I want to do is sleep I am so tired!:sleep:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad you got your results. I am guessing everything is ok with mine otherwise when she called about the my u/s date that she would said something then. Book for June 13th!! :yipee:


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey us!!!:happydance:

Appleseed week starts for me on Sunday! So excited!:happydance:

I now have to wait until Monday and call again to see if he is going to order more blood Tuesday...And then hopefully by the 25th I will be getting my first u/s!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies my beta hcg is 490 I'm happy and my next scan is on the 24 June ill be 7+2 weeks :dance:


----------



## youngmamttc

Wave- will keep everything crossed for you!

Blue- Glad your betas looking good hun! 

AFM- My nipples are eventually starting to hurt and my sickness was back yesterday :)


----------



## Katiie

baby1wanted said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic!! I hope you share the scan photo!
> 
> I had ms with my son ... SOOOOOOOOOOO bad. I kid you not I was pulling over on my way to work to throw up in a cup... I had to keep refreshing my cup supply everyday.
> This lasted about 7 months.. Have fun :haha: I burst blood vessels under my eyes and just looked like death..
> Im praying to god its not as bad this time.
> 
> Oh goodness not sure I'd enjoy that! Not actually been sick yet but it's ramping up a little bit each day so sure I'll be there soon!!
> Will definitely post a scan pic - are you going to get an early scan too. My EPAU said they'll scan me at 7 weeks as a reassurance after the mc but won't date me so I still get a 12 week scan too :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm going to try my very hardest to push for a scan!



MamaBear93 said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today and they said it was at 321mIU...:happydance:
> 
> She said something about how that means that the egg is barely implanting. So about 4 weeks. I told her I already knew that lol :dohh:
> They haven't gotten my progesterone levels back yet though...So I am hoping I get to see the doc again soon. He said he wanted me back in early next week for another beta test...so I am hoping he orders that soon so I can find out what he wants to do from here on out.:shrug:
> I hate waiting. But 321 isn't bad I guess...Makes you wonder how much of it is really coming out in my urine since the day before the blood draw I was still getting super light lines on their tests...ugh...:dohh:
> oh yea and all I want to do is sleep I am so tired!:sleep:

At 4 weeks mine was only 64... I'm worried now. 
I get my results for my second today.

*UPDATE]*

I just spoke to the nurse and got my results back..
My hcg level is now 538!

Shes very happy its more than doubling apparently. YAY!


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone :hi: I'm due on Feb 5th. This is our first baby :). Wishing us all a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Em260

Bluemoonbubba - great beta number yay!! 

Katiie - same to you! that's a great increase!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Everyones' Betas look soo good!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just had my first real bout of nausea! Didn't actually puke, but I was so sure I was going to! How weird is it that I'm excited? :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having 0 symptoms of nausea this morning. It is like I have a good day then a not great day. :shrug:


----------



## Em260

My nausea comes and goes too. So far all the stereotypical things help like ginger ale :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Though at the end of the day is where my parts seem more sore. My boobs ache from being in a bra all day and nips almost scream, (maybe a bit TMI) but feel good to be touched LOL Kind of like when you have a sore muscle and it feels good to be worked LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, I have noticed something similar. Since TTC, I don't believe in TMI. :haha:

My nips are extra sensitive, as they're pierced.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Anyone not have ANY symptoms at this point?

My first pregnancy I was miserable from the start but this time around I'm not that exhausted, not nauseous, not bloated, maybe a little constipation but I feel fine (knock on wood).

I mean it's great if this is how it's going to be, not rubbing it in at all if it is, just a bit worried :huh:. Hard to feel preggo when none of the usual symptoms are present! Don't have an appointment until the 26th as my doctor doesn't confirm with blood tests unless there's a previous reason to. Hopefully I'm not the only one like this!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Lol, I have noticed something similar. Since TTC, I don't believe in TMI. :haha:
> 
> My nips are extra sensitive, as they're pierced.

CooL I have piercings and debated getting my nips done, but wasn't sure if I could nurse after. :shrug: Do you know if you can? I also was thinking of getting my lady parts pierced but wanted to wait until I was done having babies LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Anyone not have ANY symptoms at this point?
> 
> My first pregnancy I was miserable from the start but this time around I'm not that exhausted, not nauseous, not bloated, maybe a little constipation but I feel fine (knock on wood).
> 
> I mean it's great if this is how it's going to be, not rubbing it in at all if it is, just a bit worried :huh:. Hard to feel preggo when none of the usual symptoms are present! Don't have an appointment until the 26th as my doctor doesn't confirm with blood tests unless there's a previous reason to. Hopefully I'm not the only one like this!

I really don't feel really PG either. My symptoms are so come and go it isn't even funny! Other than the boobs I wouldn't think I was!! Well i sure hope you have an easy PG that would be nice. My first was like that!!


----------



## baby1wanted

I have started cramping a lot today. Anyone else have this? I'm petrified :-(


----------



## Dancerforlife

:cry: Maybe I don't have symptoms for a reason, just went to the restroom and passed a bloody clot, i'm terrified


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> :cry: Maybe I don't have symptoms for a reason, just went to the restroom and passed a bloody clot, i'm terrified

Did you by chance check it for a greyish pink tissue? If it was just a blood clot it could be nothing. I passed a very large clot in my first PG around 12weeks. They deemed it as a MC, a month and some later I thought I had cancer cause there was this hard mass that was moving in my stomach, found out it was my baby still alive and well!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

It wasn't red, was pinkish gray, about the size of a quarter :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> It wasn't red, was pinkish gray, about the size of a quarter :(

I am sooo sorry :hugs: sounds like you had a MC. :nope: I think you need to call your Dr. I am sure they will schedule a ultrasound to confirm. All the best to you!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

:cry: I guess I always thought there was cramping with miscarriages. I have a call out to my doctor, hopefully they'll get back to me soon, thanks for your help


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I have noticed something similar. Since TTC, I don't believe in TMI. :haha:
> 
> My nips are extra sensitive, as they're pierced.
> 
> CooL I have piercings and debated getting my nips done, but wasn't sure if I could nurse after. :shrug: Do you know if you can? I also was thinking of getting my lady parts pierced but wanted to wait until I was done having babies LOLClick to expand...

You can breastfeed afterwards, you just need to take the jewelry out, of course. In fact, mine will help because my nipples were originally inverted. When I got them pierced, they healed like normal, and hopefully it will make BFing easier for me. I have five piercings in each ear (0ga first lobe, two 16ga lobes, and an industrial in each), my tongue, my nips, and my navel. :thumbup:




Dancerforlife said:


> It wasn't red, was pinkish gray, about the size of a quarter :(

Oh, darlin', I hope it was nothing, but I don't know. I hope your doctor can see you ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Don't panic Hun. 
It took me over a month to pass my baby with my mc. I kept thinking I had passed it but I didn't. 
I also kept proving the doctors wrong because my baby stayed alive for a whole 7 weeks. 
Sadly it was a mc. But don't panic, 
You need a scan to know for sure xxxx


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks ladies, heard back from the nurse that they would only want to see me now if I was having cramping and heavy bleeding. Said they couldn't do anything/see anything now and sounds like things are fine and put me on pelvic rest (haven't dtd since we found out anyway). I guess it will just be a long few weeks for me before my appt!


----------



## MamaBear93

Well those betas sure do look good!!:thumbup:

Can't wait for my second set I just know that my levels are going to be awesome!:cloud9:

And every time I have to adjust my bra it feels like the inside is all of a sudden sandpaper on my nips lol. Good sign but it doesn't feel good at all.


----------



## ksilme

Hi can i join too please due 14th Valentine's day :) also my dad's birthday, thinking of letting him on the secret on fathers day. Being cautious though as had chemical in march xxx


----------



## ksilme

This morning at 4+1 weeks I did a clearblue digital, says 2-3 :) 
with the chemical, it went to 1-2 and then two days later it was negative :( 
is it unlikely to have another chemical after getting to 2-3


----------



## Katiie

Go to the doctors and ask to have your betas checked xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> This morning at 4+1 weeks I did a clearblue digital, says 2-3 :)
> with the chemical, it went to 1-2 and then two days later it was negative :(
> is it unlikely to have another chemical after getting to 2-3

Chemicals are described starts but fails and AF shows up around the time it is supposed to. So if you made it past then it most likely is not something you have to worry about right now!! Congrats!!

If you are still worried about do as ss^^^ and get your betas checked!!:thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

Last time I was 5 day's late for af when I bled but happy that I got the 2-3 xx can I just go to docs and ask for beta tests? How long do results take xx


----------



## embo216

Thought I'd pop in and say Hi :) I was due Feb 6th with Connor but he was 16 days late so arrived on the 22nd :lol: 

Seems so strange to see a new feb babies thread, makes me a little sad too :( We were feb lovebugs :D


----------



## GingerPanda

embo216 said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say Hi :) I was due Feb 6th with Connor but he was 16 days late so arrived on the 22nd :lol:
> 
> Seems so strange to see a new feb babies thread, makes me a little sad too :( We were feb lovebugs :D

We appreciate a "veteran" checking in on us! Lovebugs is cute! Congrats on your bundle!


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sad. 
I can't get over how everything makes me feel sad - I cry over everything and sometimes nothing at all. 
I woke up this morning feeling rough. My tummy and lower tummy feels bruised I can't move cough or sneeze without it hurting :(

~~~

Congrats on baby Connor Hun!

It's our turn now ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie Me too my stomach hurst all the time!! I don't remember it hurting this much before.... how soon we forget!


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess you forget all the bad when you have that beautiful bundle in your arms.

My stomach muscles feel tired... like I've been doing a ton of situps or something.


----------



## MamaBear93

I cried at hurcules today. :(

You know the part where he becomes mortal and his parents (the gods) have to leave him in the mortal world to live like one of us....

I cried at that today. and then again when he tries to chase the frisbee as a teenager and breaks the whole building and every one is calling him a freak and stuff...

Oh yea I also can not remember a thing! My brain is broken :(


----------



## GingerPanda

MamaBear93 said:


> I cried at hurcules today. :(
> 
> You know the part where he becomes mortal and his parents (the gods) have to leave him in the mortal world to live like one of us....
> 
> I cried at that today. and then again when he tries to chase the frisbee as a teenager and breaks the whole building and every one is calling him a freak and stuff...
> 
> Oh yea I also can not remember a thing! My brain is broken :(

I cried at the season 1 finale of Once Upon A Time the other night as we were watching it on Netflix. Hormones are a helluva thing!


----------



## MamaBear93

I can't even tell you how many disney movies I have cried at over the last few days...Seriously I can't because I can't remember!

My hormones are on a nice little rage :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Just been to the loo and blood when I wipe, am petrified I'm having another mc


----------



## youngmamttc

baby1wanted said:


> Just been to the loo and blood when I wipe, am petrified I'm having another mc

I hope your okay hun!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi Ladies,
I'm due Feb 14th and we were very surprised (and very excited!)to find out we were expecting.


----------



## Katiie

Bleeding is common in early pregnancy! 
Deep breath don't panic. 

Ring the doctor xxxx


----------



## Katiie

:haha: have we not got anyone due 11th 12th or 13th?
The front page looks funny!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

5 week mark :dance:


----------



## hns117

Got full on AF today, on day 42 (so weird)
So I guess I am not expecting a February Flower :(

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

hns117 said:


> Got full on AF today, on day 42 (so weird)
> So I guess I am not expecting a February Flower :(
> 
> Good luck to you all xxxx

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. GL to you with new cycle!!:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> 5 week mark :dance:

:dance: So exciting!!


----------



## GingerPanda

hns117 said:


> Got full on AF today, on day 42 (so weird)
> So I guess I am not expecting a February Flower :(
> 
> Good luck to you all xxxx

So sorry! Wishing you tons of baby dust for next cycle!

:dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies - it's stopped now so going to see how we go today. Regardless will head to Docs tomorrow to start getting some bloods done to check they're going up. I don't particularly want a scan yet as it's too early. 

hns am so so sorry - wishing you all the best and hope you get your rainbow really soon :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Ladies, I was down for EDD of Feb 7th. Just had a miscarriage. 
Will be thinking of you all in February and hoping your pregnancies remain uneventful.


----------



## GingerPanda

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Ladies, I was down for EDD of Feb 7th. Just had a miscarriage.
> Will be thinking of you all in February and hoping your pregnancies remain uneventful.

So sorry! I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## xtinyx

found out on June 3rd that I am pregnant :D :D :D yeeeeeeeeey ... it's my first and i calculated my due date according to the book (what to expect when you're expecting) and it should be on V day ;) ... Fab. 14th 

who else is close to West Hartford, CT? please send me a private msg if you are interested


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Ladies, I was down for EDD of Feb 7th. Just had a miscarriage.
> Will be thinking of you all in February and hoping your pregnancies remain uneventful.

Gosh I am so sorry!! :hugs: I sure hope you have better luck with this next cycle!!


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry mapleroo, hoping you get a rainbow very soon :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sorry for your losses :hug:

Welcome tiny x


----------



## chazzmatazz

Sorry for your loss :(

I found out last week that I'm pregnant and will be looking at an EDD of around the 15th Feb! 

First bubba unless u count my furry baby cat!


----------



## Mapleroo

chazzmatazz said:


> Sorry for your loss :(
> 
> I found out last week that I'm pregnant and will be looking at an EDD of around the 15th Feb!
> 
> First bubba unless u count my furry baby cat!

Congratulations!!! And thank you
:flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

:flow:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry for your loss, Mapleroo! I hope you get that rainbow soon!

Welcome, Tiny!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Ladies, I was down for EDD of Feb 7th. Just had a miscarriage.
> Will be thinking of you all in February and hoping your pregnancies remain uneventful.

So sorry, hope your next cycle is a rainbow:kiss:


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry mapleroo! 

Hope you get your rainbow x


----------



## GingerPanda

After telling me "no more tests!", DH confessed yesterday that he wanted to know what our lines looked like. Good thing I secretly bout some FRER!

I can't upload it from my phone, but the test line is darker than the control! We're so pleased. :cloud9:


----------



## youngmamttc

Please for you Gingerpanda! Im so tempted to test again! EEEK


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! I'm not the model of self-control, so I say go for it! :thumbup:

Can't wait til we meet our Clomid babies!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Well I'm just as guilty looool 

Tested twice already hihihihihihi


----------



## allforthegirl

I tested with my last IC just the other day, the line showed up before the control and was even darker than. I don't tire of seeing that!!

So you Dr wanted for you to test again?? That is just weird, why didn't he do more betas?


----------



## GingerPanda

... Are you talking to me? I haven't had any betas. I haven't ever even met my midwife yet, and won't until the 17th. DH wanted to see how dark our line had gotten, since I haven't taken a test with him since a few days after we found out we were pregnant.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> ... Are you talking to me? I haven't had any betas. I haven't ever even met my midwife yet, and won't until the 17th. DH wanted to see how dark our line had gotten, since I haven't taken a test with him since a few days after we found out we were pregnant.

OMG your DH asked I thought that I read that your Dr ask.... :dohh: I am such a nob!! I am so sorry!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi--I'll join! I started another thread in the 1st Tri forum but I'd like to be in this group, too, if that's OK. I'm expected #2 with EDD Feb 8. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Is anyone else dizzy? Its really freaking me out!


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> Is anyone else dizzy? Its really freaking me out!

Yes! Mostly have had incidents when getting up from sitting, and several times when I think I had low blood sugar.


----------



## Baileeboo77

hibiscus07 said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else dizzy? Its really freaking me out!
> 
> Yes! Mostly have had incidents when getting up from sitting, and several times when I think I had low blood sugar.Click to expand...

It freaks me out! I am scared its ectopic because of how dizzy I am. Its worse in the car and when im trying to go to sleep!!! I read its a form of ms...


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else dizzy? Its really freaking me out!
> 
> Yes! Mostly have had incidents when getting up from sitting, and several times when I think I had low blood sugar.Click to expand...
> 
> It freaks me out! I am scared its ectopic because of how dizzy I am. Its worse in the car and when im trying to go to sleep!!! I read its a form of ms...Click to expand...

Oh, I'm almost sure there's no reason to worry. Your blood volume is increasing rapidly so I've heard this causes a lot of dizziness.


----------



## MamaBear93

I have been so dizzy it is not even funny. Every time I stand I feel like I am going to faint...

And I am super nauseous this AM as well...

Also breaking out and I hate it! Chest, back, and face...I feel like I am 14 again! :nope:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well that makes me feel better. I pray it goes away I hate it. Its to the point I am not gonna drive. We just bought a new car and I dont feel safe driving it and it sucks because its such a nice car!!! 2014 kia forte my first new new car ever lol 

My chest between my boobs keeps breaking out too, I can deal with that but this dizziness is really scary. I just wanna sit down, I wouldn't even go to the pharmacy earlier. !!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> Well that makes me feel better. I pray it goes away I hate it. Its to the point I am not gonna drive. We just bought a new car and I dont feel safe driving it and it sucks because its such a nice car!!! 2014 kia forte my first new new car ever lol
> 
> My chest between my boobs keeps breaking out too, I can deal with that but this dizziness is really scary. I just wanna sit down, I wouldn't even go to the pharmacy earlier. !!!!!!!! :dohh:

Well, sometimes if you start worrying about it, it might make you even dizzier! I used to have panic attacks and they would make me dizzy so if you sit down and take a deep breath it might help. You probably have absolutely nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## MamaBear93

I heard that it is totally normal because your body is in over drive right now preparing for your LO to have plenty of nutrition, blood, and room to grow! It makes sense that you would get a bit dizzy from time to time! :flower:


----------



## Dancerforlife

I had severe dizziness/fainting with my first. Lived in Chicago at the time so every morning had to take the train into work and would always be so dizzy, even passed out on the train a couple times. Totally normal though. I have low blood pressure to begin with so pregnancy made it much worse. Dr's advice was to move my feet a bunch while standing on the train to keep the blood flow going. While I probably looked like a crazy person dancing on the train, it actually seemed to help!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have noticed it's a little harder for me to catch my breath these days. Like I sometimes get winded as though I had been holding my breath, even though I was breathing normally. I guess I have to oxygenate more blood now. Dang, it's gonna be difficult when Hatchling gets up in my ribs later! :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

With DD I had a problem breathing towards the end when she was much bigger. It only happened when I sat down though. When I was standing I was fine.

Now I just don't want to sit still. I want to do stuff while I still can (take DD to park, go shopping, etc.)

Bleh...I can't wait until I get my school money! I am going to go on a super shopping spree!


----------



## crysshae

I'd like to join please. I'm due February 17th. 

Congratulations BaileeBoo! Glad to see you got your BFP! :) And everyone else too!


----------



## ttc2003

Hi! Can I join too Feb. 8th EDD!


----------



## MamaBear93

I got my second beta done today!:happydance:

Levels from my first beta were 321 on 6/4 at 17DPO:thumbup:

Results of my progesterone levels are still not back yet...ugh:dohh:

Today is 23DPO so I hoping for a huge increase in my HCG levels from last week.:flower:

And welcome new ladies!! February rocks!

And apparently Feb. 8th rocks too!!:haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> I got my second beta done today!:happydance:
> 
> Levels from my first beta were 321 on 6/4 at 17DPO:thumbup:
> 
> Results of my progesterone levels are still not back yet...ugh:dohh:
> 
> Today is 23DPO so I hoping for a huge increase in my HCG levels from last week.:flower:
> 
> And welcome new ladies!! February rocks!
> 
> And apparently Feb. 8th rocks too!!:haha:

good luck:flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait to see those levels!

(Is it strange I didn't get betas?)


----------



## crysshae

GingerPanda said:


> Can't wait to see those levels!
> 
> (Is it strange I didn't get betas?)

No. I've never had them either. My doctor doesn't see me until 8 weeks...unless she changes it this time when I call today. 

Good luck on those levels Mamabear!


----------



## allforthegirl

I never heard of these beta's being taken until this site. And from my loss. I wouldn't be getting them either, if it wasn't for the loss. Though I only got the one. I am guessing the numbers are good or I would have been called back to do them again.


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> I got my second beta done today!:happydance:
> 
> Levels from my first beta were 321 on 6/4 at 17DPO:thumbup:
> 
> Results of my progesterone levels are still not back yet...ugh:dohh:
> 
> Today is 23DPO so I hoping for a huge increase in my HCG levels from last week.:flower:
> 
> And welcome new ladies!! February rocks!
> 
> And apparently Feb. 8th rocks too!!:haha:

Any news on the results?? I get mine drawn tomorrow eek


----------



## MamaBear93

It is not normal to get betas done. Usually it only happens if you have had previous losses. So consider yourself lucky you aren't getting them...

Got the call this morning levels from yesterday evening came back at 5858!! So excited! Everything is perfect now!:dance::dance::dance:

I have my first appointment set up where I get my pregnancy check up and my first ultrasound on the 25th!! Which is my birthday!! I didn't even have to request it happen on my b-day lol.:happydance::happydance:

I will be 7+3 then!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## crysshae

MamaBear93 said:


> It is not normal to get betas done. Usually it only happens if you have had previous losses. So consider yourself lucky you aren't getting them...
> 
> Got the call this morning levels from yesterday evening came back at 5858!! So excited! Everything is perfect now!:dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I have my first appointment set up where I get my pregnancy check up and my first ultrasound on the 25th!! Which is my birthday!! I didn't even have to request it happen on my b-day lol.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be 7+3 then!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

That's wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> It is not normal to get betas done. Usually it only happens if you have had previous losses. So consider yourself lucky you aren't getting them...
> 
> Got the call this morning levels from yesterday evening came back at 5858!! So excited! Everything is perfect now!:dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I have my first appointment set up where I get my pregnancy check up and my first ultrasound on the 25th!! Which is my birthday!! I didn't even have to request it happen on my b-day lol.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be 7+3 then!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

YAY!! Congratulations--this is such excellent news :happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you ladies!

I am so happy right now I could cry lol (and I probably will thank you hormones:haha:)

Please oh please let this be a good sticky babe!!!!


----------



## Katiie

MamaBear93 said:


> It is not normal to get betas done. Usually it only happens if you have had previous losses. So consider yourself lucky you aren't getting them...
> 
> Got the call this morning levels from yesterday evening came back at 5858!! So excited! Everything is perfect now!:dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I have my first appointment set up where I get my pregnancy check up and my first ultrasound on the 25th!! Which is my birthday!! I didn't even have to request it happen on my b-day lol.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be 7+3 then!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I have a sneaky feeling you have more than 1 in there ;)


----------



## Guenhwyvar

MamaBear, those are some fantastic numbers!

Do you ladies mind if I join you as well? my edd is Feb 14th and my symptoms are too many to count!


----------



## MamaBear93

I hope it is just one:baby:in there!!

I don't know what I would do with 3 kids!!!

I would lose my mind:haha:

Welcome! Feb. 14 is such a great EDD! Lucky lol

And thanks again ladies :D

So excited!!


----------



## baby1wanted

FAB numbers mamabear - he he may well be more than one!
Welcome and congratulations Guenhwyvar.
Off to my scan in a little bit - nervous and excited at the same time! 
EEEEEKKKK...


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies, please take me off the list. I am miscarrying for the second time in a row:cry: We are devastated.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh No Mamapeaches im so sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mybabydreams

Can I join please? Im due on the 17th (which is my partners birthday :happydance:)

Im really scared, due to past losses, so could do with some positive ladies to keep me positive through these first few weeks!

Thanking you in advance xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies, please take me off the list. I am miscarrying for the second time in a row:cry: We are devastated.

So sorry to hear this, hoping you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## Masonsbaby

mybabydreams said:


> Can I join please? Im due on the 17th (which is my partners birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Im really scared, due to past losses, so could do with some positive ladies to keep me positive through these first few weeks!
> 
> Thanking you in advance xxxx

Welcome :hi:


----------



## GingerPanda

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies, please take me off the list. I am miscarrying for the second time in a row:cry: We are devastated.

So sorry! :hugs: Hoping you catch your rainbow as soon as you're ready!




mybabydreams said:


> Can I join please? Im due on the 17th (which is my partners birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Im really scared, due to past losses, so could do with some positive ladies to keep me positive through these first few weeks!
> 
> Thanking you in advance xxxx

Deep breaths, try to relax. The mantra is "Today I am pregnant. Nothing else matters."


----------



## mybabydreams

Thanks ladies, Im trying to be calm, but not doing too well at the minute. I dont suppose I am the only one? xxx


----------



## crysshae

mybabydreams said:


> Can I join please? Im due on the 17th (which is my partners birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Im really scared, due to past losses, so could do with some positive ladies to keep me positive through these first few weeks!
> 
> Thanking you in advance xxxx

Welcome and congratulations! Good luck and sticky :dust:


----------



## mybabydreams

crysshae said:


> mybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? Im due on the 17th (which is my partners birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Im really scared, due to past losses, so could do with some positive ladies to keep me positive through these first few weeks!
> 
> Thanking you in advance xxxx
> 
> Welcome and congratulations! Good luck and sticky :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, you too! We have the same due date!! xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome mybabydreams! :hi:
I think there's a good number of us in this thread who have had losses so a lot of nerves and symptom spotting going on!
Good news for me today - first scan showed gestational sac complete with yolk sac measuring ahead of dates and all in the right place :happydance:
Next scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat :flower:


----------



## crysshae

mybabydreams said:


> Welcome and congratulations! Good luck and sticky :dust:

Thank you, you too! We have the same due date!! xxx[/QUOTE]

We sure do! :flower:


----------



## mybabydreams

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome mybabydreams! :hi:
> I think there's a good number of us in this thread who have had losses so a lot of nerves and symptom spotting going on!
> Good news for me today - first scan showed gestational sac complete with yolk sac measuring ahead of dates and all in the right place :happydance:
> Next scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat :flower:

Thank you! Thats great news!!! 

Im so glad I found this thread. Its so nice to speak to tohers who are at the same stage x


----------



## crysshae

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome mybabydreams! :hi:
> I think there's a good number of us in this thread who have had losses so a lot of nerves and symptom spotting going on!
> Good news for me today - first scan showed gestational sac complete with yolk sac measuring ahead of dates and all in the right place :happydance:
> Next scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat :flower:

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## GingerPanda

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome mybabydreams! :hi:
> I think there's a good number of us in this thread who have had losses so a lot of nerves and symptom spotting going on!
> Good news for me today - first scan showed gestational sac complete with yolk sac measuring ahead of dates and all in the right place :happydance:
> Next scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat :flower:

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## hibiscus07

I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either :)
How's everyone else feeling today?

*Also, Katiie--would you mind adding me to the Feb 8 EDD in the first post? *Thanks!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies!
Hibiscus I think this stage is just full of worrying, it's just as bad as than TTC in some ways. Hope your figures come back fabulously high! 
I am currently lying down waiting for a bout of nausea to settle so I can make DH his tea!


----------



## Katiie

MamaBear93 said:


> I hope it is just one:baby:in there!!
> I don't know what I would do with 3 kids!!!
> I would lose my mind:haha:
> Welcome! Feb. 14 is such a great EDD! Lucky lol
> And thanks again ladies :D
> So excited!!

Heehehe Well they were very high numbers considering my second was only in the 500s.... unless I dont have my EDD quite right!



baby1wanted said:


> Welcome mybabydreams! :hi:
> I think there's a good number of us in this thread who have had losses so a lot of nerves and symptom spotting going on!
> Good news for me today - first scan showed gestational sac complete with yolk sac measuring ahead of dates and all in the right place :happydance:
> Next scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat :flower:

Congratulations on your scan! all sounds perfect! :flower: 



hibiscus07 said:


> I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either :)
> How's everyone else feeling today?
> *Also, Katiie--would you mind adding me to the Feb 8 EDD in the first post? *Thanks!!


All added & updated! Changed the look too... so it looks so much better!

Sorry to hear about the losses today, my thoughts are with you all.

I finally got hold of my midwife, Shes coming round Sunday to book me in!
So excited but nervous at the same time... Last time I was booked in I started bleeding the same day....
Also getting rather concerned about some one sided dull ache Ive had.... hoping its just stretching:shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope your numbers are awesome!

At first I wished I was getting betas, but after seeing all the worrying and obsessing, I'm kind of glad I didn't get them done.

Everything is fine, here. Sore boobs. Super bloated. I'm already using the hairband trick to keep my pants on.


----------



## Katiie

My symptoms are sore booblas only :(
but last night I was super thirsty and couldnt quench it! thats a sign!

I feel fuller... if that makes sense too.
However not bloated!


----------



## allforthegirl

My legs, hips, back and feet are cramping today. I had a bath to ease my aching body then my ab started to cramp too. I sure this isn't the start of something bad.... :cry:


----------



## crysshae

Katiie said:


> All added & updated! Changed the look too... so it looks so much better!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the losses today, my thoughts are with you all.
> 
> I finally got hold of my midwife, Shes coming round Sunday to book me in!
> So excited but nervous at the same time... Last time I was booked in I started bleeding the same day....
> Also getting rather concerned about some one sided dull ache Ive had.... hoping its just stretching:shrug:




allforthegirl said:


> My legs, hips, back and feet are cramping today. I had a bath to ease my aching body then my ab started to cramp too. I sure this isn't the start of something bad.... :cry:

:hugs: I hope it's just those little bundles settling in for the long haul.


----------



## MamaBear93

Ugh every time I move it seems...I get these stretching pains in my lower abdomen...I can barely move at all with out triggering it...Just flexing does it...

I am also on pins and needles having to wait 12 more days for my ultrasound...:coffee:


----------



## Katiie

I got that!! The whole not being able to move because it feels like you've been punched in the tummy. 

It's passed now :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I had that feeling yesterday. I'd crouched down to pet one of my cats, and when I stood up again, I was pretty sure an alien was going to erupt from my belly. It hurt! But it passed pretty quickly. I've learned to go slow when I roll over in bed so I don't get the pains, but sometimes it still hurts I guess because my guts are shifting if I go to lay on my side or something.


----------



## MamaBear93

For the last few days a few movements have sent pretty sharp quick pains down there...But I know if I just sit here on my butt I will be ok :blush:

Not exactly easy with a toddler but it is when DH is home :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so proud of my youngest (he is 3) I fell asleep on the couch twice today and he just stayed with me as he watched tv. He is such an amazing little guy. He must have known some how not to bug me too much LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

AFTG I wish I could get that lucky!

I fall asleep on the couch and DD is doing every thing she can figure to do that she isn't allowed to do when I am awake:dohh:

I just wish I could get some rest!

But she is getting better at being a little less crazy and I am getting better at handling it because I know the stress is not good for any of us.


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm jealous! My daughter will be 2 in August and I swear she's already in the terrible twos. I tried to clean the kitchen while she was playing at her coloring table in the next room. She took the opportunity to break into DH's desk for a red sharpie marker to draw on our carpet. Yeah that's permanent and our house if for sale ARGH!

I can't even think about the possibility of a nap :(


----------



## Katiie

I feel very lucky! I get to sleep in bed and my little one will happily sit next to me and watch the tv. I think he likes the cuddles and being in mummy and daddy's bed. 

I don't feel the need for naps yet! :D

I should point out my bf is at home a lot as he was made redundant then day after we conceived


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh wow, that is some bad luck. I hope he finds a new position soon!


----------



## crysshae

I hope he can find a new and even better job soon. Good luck!


----------



## stomp110

23rd Febuary :D


----------



## crysshae

Welcome and congratulations, Stomp!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Stomp! Congrats! I see on your signature that you were supposed to have a boy and had a daughter instead. What was that surprise like? I bet it was a shock!


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome and congrats stomp :hi:

Katiie - hope bf gets a new job soon, in the meantime make the most of it!! :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

hibiscus07 said:


> I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either :)

So, my beta results from yesterday were 18,090. The number itself is good but the doubling time was like 49.02 hours, so that's decent. I'm glad it didn't spiral out of control like a molar pregnancy or something. PHEW.
I wish my NP would offer me an US so I know if it's multiples. Fingers crossed it's not...I have no idea how people handle that! I guess you just do. :)
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh good numbers hibiscus! :flower:


----------



## crysshae

hibiscus07 said:


> So, my beta results from yesterday were 18,090. The number itself is good but the doubling time was like 49.02 hours, so that's decent. I'm glad it didn't spiral out of control like a molar pregnancy or something. PHEW.
> I wish my NP would offer me an US so I know if it's multiples. Fingers crossed it's not...I have no idea how people handle that! I guess you just do. :)
> Hope everyone is doing well :)

That's great! And btw, twins are fun! :winkwink:


----------



## hibiscus07

crysshae said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> So, my beta results from yesterday were 18,090. The number itself is good but the doubling time was like 49.02 hours, so that's decent. I'm glad it didn't spiral out of control like a molar pregnancy or something. PHEW.
> I wish my NP would offer me an US so I know if it's multiples. Fingers crossed it's not...I have no idea how people handle that! I guess you just do. :)
> Hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> That's great! And btw, twins are fun! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ha! I'm sure they have their fun moments. I guess I would make the best of it :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

I think twins wouldn't be so bad if they are your first, but I have a little girl who is about to be 3 and I would go crazy iff I was to have twins now...

I can't even begin to think of how hard it would be jeez...


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> I think twins wouldn't be so bad if they are your first, but I have a little girl who is about to be 3 and I would go crazy iff I was to have twins now...
> 
> I can't even begin to think of how hard it would be jeez...

Yeah that's my feeling. It would be extra hard with another toddler around. My son is also almost 3.

AND I work all the time. My job is MORE than full time. I'm expected to check email pretty much 24 hours a day, and I work almost every evening. Ugh.


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, I just got a call from my NP and she offered an early ultrasound before my July 11 appt and I said YES PLEASE!! So they are scheduling one sometime between June 24-27. Yay!


----------



## A132429

Got a letter this morning about my first appointment for July 24th and I have to reschedule it because I have something on that morning :( Hope its not pushed back too far I am so excited to have a scan


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news Hibiscus!
Orchidea - I can't follow the link either.... (already said hello on another thread, welcome to this thread as well!! :hi:)


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey for more early u/s's!!!

And here I am...trying to do :laundry: & :dishes: to get my mind off of babe but I am pretty nauseous today so it's not really working...


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> Yey for more early u/s's!!!
> 
> And here I am...trying to do :laundry: & :dishes: to get my mind off of babe but I am pretty nauseous today so it's not really working...

Hey I just noticed you're in Payson--I've been there a number of times! I've never spent a lot of time there but when I visit my brother in Chandler, traveling from my parents' house in Albuquerque, we always stop in Payson :)


----------



## MamaBear93

:D

I love it here. DH moved here when he was 10 and I moved here when I was 14 we both lived in the Phoenix/Mesa area and we don't ever want to go back. The weather is so much nicer here :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Grrr, I feel like I should have more symptoms than sore boobs at almost 6 weeks.


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> :D
> 
> I love it here. DH moved here when he was 10 and I moved here when I was 14 we both lived in the Phoenix/Mesa area and we don't ever want to go back. The weather is so much nicer here :)

Oh I'm sure! I canNOT imagine living in the PHX metro. UGH. Other than the heat, I don't like all the sprawl.

I grew up in the upper midwest, lived in Albuquerque for 5 years, and now I live in the Boston area. Although I could do with a shorter, warmer winter, I like summers in this area MUCH better!


----------



## hibiscus07

GingerPanda said:


> Grrr, I feel like I should have more symptoms than sore boobs at almost 6 weeks.

I know it's easier said than done--but you should enjoy it while you can! Two weeks from now, you might be wondering why you wished for more haha


----------



## MamaBear93

Ugh...I feel terrible now...

I have been feeling nauseous for a few hours now and went to the potty and almost lost breakfast...

Now I am sitting here eating lemons and drinking water...

Oh so hungry but scared to really eat...


----------



## allforthegirl

Here is my little sweetpea :cloud9: right where it should be!!

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> Here is my little sweetpea :cloud9: right where it should be!!

I know I already commented on the other post, but I just have to say again - That's awesome! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

crysshae said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Here is my little sweetpea :cloud9: right where it should be!!
> 
> I know I already commented on the other post, but I just have to say again - That's awesome! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll repeat too - fab scan pic!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!

I'm the same, it's next to my bed and I keep checking it!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!
> 
> I'm the same, it's next to my bed and I keep checking it!Click to expand...

That just brought a huge smile to my face!!:flower:


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!
> 
> I'm the same, it's next to my bed and I keep checking it!Click to expand...
> 
> That just brought a huge smile to my face!!:flower:Click to expand...

Awwww. Can't wait till I have a scan pic. I just have pee sticks to look at for now. Lol.


----------



## baby1wanted

crysshae said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!
> 
> I'm the same, it's next to my bed and I keep checking it!Click to expand...
> 
> That just brought a huge smile to my face!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww. Can't wait till I have a scan pic. I just have pee sticks to look at for now. Lol.Click to expand...

Ha ha I'm still doing this even with a scan!


----------



## GingerPanda

crysshae said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It is almost like when I would poas, I can't seem to stop looking at it!!
> 
> I'm the same, it's next to my bed and I keep checking it!Click to expand...
> 
> That just brought a huge smile to my face!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww. Can't wait till I have a scan pic. I just have pee sticks to look at for now. Lol.Click to expand...

Me too! I have no idea when I'll get a scan! My appointment is on Monday, but I already called, and I won't get one. I'm getting so jealous. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I will have to wait another 6 weeks like the most of you know to have another one. I am sure that in a couple weeks they will try the doppler and maybe get to hear the babes heartbeat!! That is the next thing I am looking forward to!!


----------



## Katiie

Lovely scan!!!

Welcome to the new ladies. 

I'm freaking out. My betas were:
30th May - 64
5th June - 538

That seems SO low compared to all you other ladies. :cry:
I know it's doubling right but the only thing I can think of is the first me being 3 weeks pregnant, then 4 weeks.
But we've only had sex the 1 time! On the 11th May... So hang on that means it would have been drawn at 3 weeks...
So maybe my EDD is wrong?!

I'm confused!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

allforthegirl said:


> Here is my little sweetpea :cloud9: right where it should be!!
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg

Aww that's so great!! Thanks for sharing :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Lovely scan!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out. My betas were:
> 30th May - 64
> 5th June - 538
> 
> That seems SO low compared to all you other ladies. :cry:
> I know it's doubling right but the only thing I can think of is the first me being 3 weeks pregnant, then 4 weeks.
> But we've only had sex the 1 time! On the 11th May... So hang on that means it would have been drawn at 3 weeks...
> So maybe my EDD is wrong?!
> 
> I'm confused!!!

Maybe you just had a later implantation, and that would make lower numbers!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Katiie said:


> Lovely scan!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out. My betas were:
> 30th May - 64
> 5th June - 538
> 
> That seems SO low compared to all you other ladies. :cry:
> I know it's doubling right but the only thing I can think of is the first me being 3 weeks pregnant, then 4 weeks.
> But we've only had sex the 1 time! On the 11th May... So hang on that means it would have been drawn at 3 weeks...
> So maybe my EDD is wrong?!
> 
> I'm confused!!!

4 weeks sounds about right for 538. Mine was only 321 at 4+3 don't worry yourself too much. This is what happens when we all want to know so early!

I think you and babe are fine and your levels will go up. I thought it was odd that my levels were still so low and a week later bam 5858!!

You never know hunny, but I think you are fine :thumbup:


----------



## kiki13

Hi can I join? My earlier edd was Jan 30th, but I went to the doc yesterday and turns out my edd is actually Feb 12th!


----------



## crysshae

kiki13 said:


> Hi can I join? My earlier edd was Jan 30th, but I went to the doc yesterday and turns out my edd is actually Feb 12th!

Congratulations Kiki!


----------



## kiki13

Thanks! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, Kiki!


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> Hey, Kiki!

Hey GP! So fun seeing you on all these threads :-D


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> Lovely scan!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out. My betas were:
> 30th May - 64
> 5th June - 538
> 
> That seems SO low compared to all you other ladies. :cry:
> I know it's doubling right but the only thing I can think of is the first me being 3 weeks pregnant, then 4 weeks.
> But we've only had sex the 1 time! On the 11th May... So hang on that means it would have been drawn at 3 weeks...
> So maybe my EDD is wrong?!
> 
> I'm confused!!!

That seriously sounds totally right on track. If implantation occurs earlier or later by a few days it can change early numbers drastically. Your day over day rise seems perfect!


----------



## Katiie

I won't know if they rise anymore, no more betas :(

Midwife on Sunday though. 

I'm not even joking I can feel my uterus rising!!
It's like pressure on my very lower tummy where my pubic bone is?
:D


Welcome Kiki!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I won't know if they rise anymore, no more betas :(
> 
> Midwife on Sunday though.
> 
> I'm not even joking I can feel my uterus rising!!
> It's like pressure on my very lower tummy where my pubic bone is?
> :D
> 
> 
> Welcome Kiki!

Yes welcome Kiki :hi:

I too am feeling something different about my abs. When I curl up in bed my lower abs just feel different. Almost like there is something there.... Which I am sure there isn't yet but it is just different!


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> I won't know if they rise anymore, no more betas :(
> 
> Midwife on Sunday though.
> 
> I'm not even joking I can feel my uterus rising!!
> It's like pressure on my very lower tummy where my pubic bone is?
> :D
> 
> 
> Welcome Kiki!

I have the EXACT same thing. I'm amazed how early it is happening. This definitely didn't happen yet with DS. I felt the pressure the whole time but I can definitely already feel my uterus growing. When I was lying on my side on the couch, curled up, it was uncomfortable to have my legs pressing against my tummy.

At least we know they're growing! Woohoo


----------



## crysshae

You all may already know about this site, but I found it and thought I'd share. It gives daily details and pictures rather than just weekly info. I hope I'm not the only one, but not having something different to read about baby's progress each day drives me crazy! Lol. 

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/


----------



## jenos

Hi everyone I've just found out I'm pregnant with my 2nd I'm due 7 th feb according to my dates anyway. I'm still in a bit of shock really I didn't expect it to happen this month but happy. Xx


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hey Ladies!

Welcome to all the new faces.

I got my new beta today at 5w0d... 2581! That's a doubling time of 37.81! :happydance:
I'm nauseous, crampy (not just AF like cramps but muscle cramps too), my back has started spasming and woken me up twice now, boobs are extremely full, heavy and painful and I seem to cry for any & all reasons. I weird thing is, after so many years ttc I'm enjoying every single minute of it!:haha:

Hibiscus: Those are amazing numbers! Congrats!

Crysshae: I think twins would be fantastic. A lot to handle no doubt but still absolutely fantastic. 

allforthegirl: Aww, congrats on your babe being snuggled in the right spot!

Katie: I wouldn't worry about your numbers too much. They seem to be doubling at 46.88 hours and that's what matters. Everything else can get thrown off my late ovulation or late implantation.


----------



## crysshae

Great numbers Guenhwyvar! 

I had girl/boy twins. I was busy, but they were a blast as babies. Nearly 11 now. Time flies!


----------



## Katiie

I'm wondering if my dates are off...
Urghhh I need a dating scan. 

My little one is full of snot bless him. So he's keeping us on our toes. 

Welcome to all the new members. I'll update now! :) xx


----------



## MamaBear93

So nausea yesterday was pretty bad yesterday but today it seems to have been replaced with a major headache.:dohh:

Ugh I am starting to feel pregnant and unintentionally walking around with my hand over my belly already lol.:shrug:

I almost ripped off the heads of some Wal-Mart employees yesterday when attempting to buy myself a new cell phone.

I hope no one was offended by my last night:blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, your first mistake was going to WalMart. :haha:


Y'all. I am already wearing maternity clothes.

NONE of my pants fit anymore because of the bloat. Since I pretty much LIVE in jeans, I decided "What the hell. I might as well go get maternity jeans. They'll be comfy, and I can wear them for my whole pregnancy."

So I went to Motherhood Maternity, and they were having a sale. Everything was still expensive, but it's less expensive than buying bigger regular jeans every couple months, and my wide hips are getting wider and my butt is getting bigger, so even that's not going to work for comfort.

All in all I paid about $200 (USD) and got a pair of jeans, two pairs of jean capris, a pair of khaki cargo pants that can be regular pants or capris, and four shirts. They're all so cute! And they fit now, and look awesome now, and will look awesome when I'm 9 months pregnant too! Best decision ever.

The lady helping me was really nice. I don't know if she was just trying to get me to buy more stuff, but she said she could tell I was pregnant, even besides the bloat. She said she could see a tiny bump and asked me if I was about 10 weeks. I told her I was 6 weeks exactly and she asked if I was having twins. :dohh:

DH keeps saying this, and one of the people I have told said it too! I'm sure there's just one, but the fact that I don't know "for sure" is driving me crazy!

I woke myself up last night because I rolled onto my stomach, and it feels like there's a tennis ball in there, and I know it's my uterus. Is anyone else having this?


----------



## allforthegirl

Not a tennis ball but I do feel something. Everyone shows at a different time!! I think it is cute that you are showing already!! You will have to show off your bump!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I've been taking bump pictures every Friday, as it's the day I roll over into a new week. I haven't taken today's yet, but weeks 4 and 5 are in my journal. Middle graphic at the bottom of my sig will take you there, if you're curious. :thumbup:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I think it's nice that you are already showing some. I'm bloated as well. I actually popped a button on my jeans today. Not to mention I've already gone up a cup size.


----------



## GingerPanda

I thought I went up a cup size too, but the lady at the maternity store said that your ribcage expands, even early in pregnancy, and that it was more likely that my band size was too small rather than my cup size. So she fitted my bra with an extender ($2), and it was perfect! So much better than having to buy new bras! Yet, anyway. :haha:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Yeah I wish that was the case with me. I had the same bra in a size bigger band. I'm still filling it to the brim. Mind you I've always been very "blessed" in that region.


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

I'm a D-cup, and I think I'm on my way to a DD, even with the bigger band, but the D is going to work for a bit longer. :haha:


----------



## wellsk

Hi all... sorry to interrupt the conversation :haha:
Could I join? I've just found out that I'm expecting my IVF miracle(s).
I had two blasts transferred on Sunday and got a BFP today :happydance:

I believe that I'm due on 24th February :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## wellsk

Thank you! And to you! :hugs:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

You aren't interrupting anything imported. Welcome! Congrats. I had two eggs with my IUI. I know they don't normally do beta's in the UK but does that change with IVF?


----------



## wellsk

Thank you Guen! :)
Congrat to you!
Yes, they do betas for IVF, but I'm going on holiday on Tuesday and won't be able to have my beta and if I continue to get BFPs will skip straight to a 6 week scan :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome Wellsk :hi: and congratulations!


----------



## wellsk

Thank you! And to you :)


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeeek booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow!


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> Eeeeeek booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow!

Oooh hope it goes well for you :thumbup:
How come it's on a Sunday?


----------



## crysshae

Welcome and congratulations, Wellsk!

Have fun at your appointment, Katie!


----------



## Katiie

Because of my previous loss and Because I've not had a period since September 2012 (so ill need an early scan) they wanted me booked in ASAP. 

Granted ill nearly be 7 weeks..... If I had waited for the doctors to sort it out I'd have to wait 3 weeks!!
So I was told to ring her and arranger for her to book me in for a home visit


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey! Sweet pea week!!!

Well...I believe MS is here for good now...Woke up this AM with the feeling like I was going to vomit then fell back to sleep and now I feel even worse. I think I am going to try some crackers now...I can't even drink my tea because it is making me gag...:sick:


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> Because of my previous loss and Because I've not had a period since September 2012 (so ill need an early scan) they wanted me booked in ASAP.
> 
> Granted ill nearly be 7 weeks..... If I had waited for the doctors to sort it out I'd have to wait 3 weeks!!
> So I was told to ring her and arranger for her to book me in for a home visit

Fair enough for an early booking in - I just didn't expect midwives to visit on a Sunday - thought it was a Mon-Fri kind of thing!! Hope it all goes well :flower:


----------



## Katiie

I think I'm dying. Lol. 

I was woken up by my son at 11pm and now I feel stupidly sick and have strong (not really that low) cramps. 

The cramps aren't where period pain is its a little higher, where my belly button is out to the sides, and it's a constant pain. 
I'm curled in the feral position right now and it still hurts. Like I need a poo but I don't. 
They are getting worse :(


----------



## Katiie

Double post


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like some nasty gas!! Hopefully it passes soon!!


----------



## Katiie

It's still going.. I'm in so much pain


----------



## MamaBear93

I had that happen to me last night...

I had beans :/

And it really sucked. I thought there was something wrong...and then the gas came...and the pains started to subside.

You are going to be okay :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

If it continues head into the ER so you can get cleared!! OK?


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. I hate trapped air. It makes you so miserable. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## wellsk

Ouch! Hope you feel better soon! It's quite common to go to hospital with trapped wind expecting it to be something like appendicitis. It's very painful

:hugs:


----------



## ksilme

:( jus woke up, had a horrible dream that we went for a scan at 20 week's and were told the baby stopped growing at 5 week's :( xx


----------



## baby1wanted

ksilme said:


> :( jus woke up, had a horrible dream that we went for a scan at 20 week's and were told the baby stopped growing at 5 week's :( xx

:hugs: Sorry hun, sounds nasty.
Last night I dreamt I miscarried and saw everything come out :cry:
I think it's just the natural anxiety we all have in these early stages, roll on 12 weeks. I though the wait we had trying to conceive was bad but these few weeks are really hard work! :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

It was re worst trapped wind I've ever experienced. 
Luckily I finally got some sleep. 

I'm all booked in at the hospital!
My midwife is amazing. So much better than the ones I've seen before so I'm happy! 

I was told I have to loose weight (don't we all!) but I really need to to give both where I want to.. So I'm joining slimming world. Luckily it's freeeeeeeee coz I'm pregnant. 
She's gonna refer me :)

In getting an early scan too! Coz I have no idea how far I am, and want the nuchal scan she's gonna speak to the hospital and can expect a phone call or a letter with a date! Yay!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Great news, Katiie! Hurray for early scan! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news Katie, I am glad you feel better too!!


----------



## Katiie

She's also put my EDD as the 2nd, from the day we dtd...but I'm gonna stick to the 4th on here for now.... It will be a nice surprise if I get moved forward!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo!

So, I did some gender quizzes on Parents.com just for fun. According to all the old wives-tales (except for bump, since I don't really have one yet), I'm having a girl. But the Chinese calendar predicts me a boy, so we'll see! :haha:

I am having aversions to all food. It's ridiculous. I think I'm hungry, but then I'll make something, and the thought of eating it is just so unpleasant. No matter what it is I've made. :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

Haha I had that a lot with my son...


But now I'm just never hungry x


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> :( jus woke up, had a horrible dream that we went for a scan at 20 week's and were told the baby stopped growing at 5 week's :( xx
> 
> :hugs: Sorry hun, sounds nasty.
> Last night I dreamt I miscarried and saw everything come out :cry:
> I think it's just the natural anxiety we all have in these early stages, roll on 12 weeks. I though the wait we had trying to conceive was bad but these few weeks are really hard work! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi ksilme and baby1wanted--I also had a dream last night that I miscarried at 17 weeks! How odd. Must be hormonal. ?
It was awful.

Anyone else been feeling like garbage all weekend? The nausea has really hit me this weekend, although not enough to vomit (yet). Hope all are well!


----------



## allforthegirl

I feel like complete rubbish! Not only do I feel sick to my stomach but my head feels like i am getting a bad cold, laced with a nasty headache.


----------



## MamaBear93

I know the feeling.

I have a headache and this may be a bit TMI but diarrhea and stomach aches/nausea. I feel like I have a flu or something...

I have yet to actually vomit but I know it is coming...:cry:

I just hope it doesn't ruin my birthday plans with my mom...:nope:

I have been sooooo tired too. Finally broke down and did laundry yesterday and pretty much slept all day and I still feel like poo.:wacko:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hey girls 
I have been very headachy lately had one everyday for the last 5 days 

I have another scan on friday I'll be 6 weeks so hopefully will see the heartbeat


----------



## Katiie

Let us know how your scan goes!

I'm hoping to have mine this week, I have to wait for the hospital to get in touch. 

I feel absolutely fine though!
Your making me all worry...
Surely I should be getting some more symptoms?

So far I have Kinda sore boobs....


I dreamt last night I started bleeding :cry:

I'm not.. But it was awful. 

And what's worse is my little boy is poorly! :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Some people just don't get symptoms. A lot of the time, I wouldn't even know I was pregnant. It's just when DH reminds me that normal people eat. :shrug:


----------



## crysshae

It can be perfectly normal to not have symptoms. When not trying and testing, some women don't even know they're pregnant for weeks because they have no symptoms.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just had some throbbing pain on my left side, im freaking out. What if my tube ruptured! !!!!!!! Maybe im ober reacting but ive been so scared this pregnancy is ectopic!


----------



## allforthegirl

Believe me you would pass out if your tube erupted!! I knew someone that had her erupt and she was very ill for days prior to her erupting!! You would think you have lost the baby already. Anyways I am sure you are fine. but if you are worried you should call your Dr office so they can tell you what to watch for. GL


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> I just had some throbbing pain on my left side, im freaking out. What if my tube ruptured! !!!!!!! Maybe im ober reacting but ive been so scared this pregnancy is ectopic!

I would get occasional pain from my ovary on the side with the corpus luteum. That's probably all it is.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think the half of coffee did the trick for me today. I am running around a bit of a buzz, but I am not laid out on the couch unable to move.... My headache is still present but not as bad! Going to have a big breakfast because I know I won't be able to eat much tonight. which seems to be my bad time!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just feel like im so aware of every ache and pain now, its so stressful. I just want my ultrasound so I can make sure that everything is in the right place!


----------



## allforthegirl

I can understand that as my last PG was not. Try and relax and keep a quiet eye on your symptoms. Make note of them so you can discuss them with your Dr. I am sure you are ok though!!


----------



## Katiie

I'm pretty sure if you were having an ectopic pregnancy you'd be in constant agony at 6 weeks. 

The feeling might just be a bit of wind or your uterus growing. 

I know how you feel though, this is my rainbow and I'm very much more aware of every pain, discharge, ache... You name it. 
I was talking to my midwife and she said its completely normal xxx


I'm so tired!!!! :brat:
Is it bed time??


----------



## GingerPanda

Just got home from my first appointment! She said my uterus feels a little big for 6 weeks, and scheduled an ultrasound for July 2nd to make sure Clomid didn't give me twins. :wacko:


----------



## ksilme

Well I got my 3+ on cbd today yay!!!! 

And my booking appt either midwife is 5th July, will be 8 weeks exactly :) 

And I have the same midwife as my mum had on my youngest sisters who are 5 and 7, I was 16/18 when they were born, so remember the midwife, and apparently she remembers me too x

Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well Ginger at least now you you get that early u/s!! :happydance: Maybe it is just a boy, they are bigger than girls ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Well Ginger at least now you you get that early u/s!! :happydance: Maybe it is just a boy, they are bigger than girls ;)

I hope so! Would love a boy!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey all--a useful tip. I have been taking emergen-c for my cold today and I realized it's helping my nausea! It has a ton of B-6, which supposedly helps with morning sickness.

I looked it up and see elsewhere that other people have had similar results. If you can, give it a try!


----------



## waula

Hi :hi:

Just found out we're pregnant with number 2! Over the moon...but also a bit in denial about the logistics of having 2!!!

xxx


----------



## Katiie

GingerPanda said:


> Just got home from my first appointment! She said my uterus feels a little big for 6 weeks, and scheduled an ultrasound for July 2nd to make sure Clomid didn't give me twins. :wacko:

I TOLD YOUUUUU
Twins!!!!


----------



## Katiie

waula said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Just found out we're pregnant with number 2! Over the moon...but also a bit in denial about the logistics of having 2!!!
> 
> xxx

Congrats Hun. When you due? Ill add you ;)


----------



## Baileeboo77

I have my u/s on Friday and I cannot wait!!!!! I will just have a huge freaking weight lifted off of my shoulders to see my bean. Hopefully we can see and hear the hb!!!!!! 

Katiie, I know right! This is my rainbow too and im dreading the possibility that something could be or go wrong. Any time I have shoulder pain I freak out lol vut when I googles ectopic shoulder pain it said that it is super intense and on the tip of your shoulder. I have had super bad gas though :rofl: and I know that causes shoulder and neck pain as well as stress! Ive just been so sleepy and having super regular bowel movements unlike last time I barley ever pooped lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I have my u/s on Friday and I cannot wait!!!!! I will just have a huge freaking weight lifted off of my shoulders to see my bean. Hopefully we can see and hear the hb!!!!!! 

Katiie, I know right! This is my rainbow too and im dreading the possibility that something could be or go wrong. Any time I have shoulder pain I freak out lol vut when I googles ectopic shoulder pain it said that it is super intense and on the tip of your shoulder. I have had super bad gas though :rofl: and I know that causes shoulder and neck pain as well as stress! Ive just been so sleepy and having super regular bowel movements unlike last time I barley ever pooped lol


----------



## MamaBear93

I feel a bit better today. Tried eating literally right before I went to bed (in bed) last night so that I would hopefully not wake up nauseous with an empty tummy and it kind of worked!

I still feel a bit sick but I also got some Ensure drinks because I have not been able to take my vitamins or eat a whole lot and I got the ok from my doc to drink them until my apatite back. Thank goodness because they are YUMMY!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I found my new friend right now. I finally tried those "prego pops" and they seem to work as long as I have one in my mouth at the time LOL Better than nothing I guess!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Baileeboo77 - My sister and best friend both had an ectopic and it was extremely painful to the point they both collapsed my sis at 5 weeks my bf at 6 weeks so i wouldnt think you are in danger x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks :), I think im just an over reactor lol. But I have had some major back pain today im hoping I dont have a uti!


----------



## GingerPanda

Katiie said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from my first appointment! She said my uterus feels a little big for 6 weeks, and scheduled an ultrasound for July 2nd to make sure Clomid didn't give me twins. :wacko:
> 
> I TOLD YOUUUUU
> Twins!!!!Click to expand...

I hope not!


But DH would love it. We have twin first names picked out for :pink::pink: and :pink::blue:, just in case. Even though I think it's just one. :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

DH has been freaking out over every little thing I tell him about.

Last night after we dtd I was experiencing some crampy/stretchy feelings in my lower abdomen and I told him to not get too worried that he was probably just poking my cervix and he kind of freaked out and pretty much told me it was a stupid idea to dtd and we are not going to any more until we talk to the doc about it...ugh...

Then I started having back pains and it was starting to freak me out because with all of my other symptoms it reminded me a lot of having a kidney infection. I told him that if it got worse or didn't go away I would go to the ER. I don't want to but I will for the baby. I just wish I could keep my mouth shut and not tell him...:dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know if it was this thread or not (I'm on my phone), but someone recommended taking EmergenC for its nausea-fighting B6 content. Ladies, do not do this. Excessive amounts of vitamin C can cause miscarriages and is actually used as a home-made abortion.

https://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com/pregnancy-miscarriage/miscarriage-vitamin-c.html


----------



## waula

Hi Katiie - not sure on due date, end of Feb I think - 23rd maybe?? Thanks for the add!! Hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## Katiie

Ahh my ticker baby looks like a baby now! 
So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey ladies I have once again another issue lol, my back hurts like a mother!!!!!! But only when I wake up, or lay down and try to get up. It is about 3 inchds above my tailbone and it is horrible. I have a great pain tolerance so idk wth is going on!!! Is this a sign of something bad? I mean when I say it hurts it hurts like hell!!!!!!! I did change mattresses also! Xx


----------



## KerryGold

:wave:

Hello! Got my :bfp: yesterday and hoping this is our rainbow baby after a MMC in March. EDDY 22/2.

Feeling nauseous, which I never had this early with either previous pregnancy. Seabands are on!

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> Hey ladies I have once again another issue lol, my back hurts like a mother!!!!!! But only when I wake up, or lay down and try to get up. It is about 3 inchds above my tailbone and it is horrible. I have a great pain tolerance so idk wth is going on!!! Is this a sign of something bad? I mean when I say it hurts it hurts like hell!!!!!!! I did change mattresses also! Xx

Back ache in early pregnancy is actually one of the top 10 symptoms that women complain about. As our hormones help baby grow they also are hard at work gearing up to carry a larger baby then ultimately give birth!! I too get bad back aches. It just means that your hormones are doing its job to widen the womb so baby has ample room to grow!!

Congrats :hi: KerryGold!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks all for the girl I just am not a big complainer but Damnnit it hurts! !!!!! Only when I lay down though


----------



## allforthegirl

Try putting a pillow between your knees when you are sleeping, see if that helps!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I always sleep like that, I think ill try going back to a firmer mattress tonight and see if that helps!


----------



## GingerPanda

I asked my midwife if it was safe to sleep on my right side, and she said of course. She said the left side was best, but that it didn't matter which side I slept on, just not to sleep on my back.


----------



## LisK

Hi everyone! I got a positive pregnancy test just this morning! I'm due Feb 17 by LMP (March 1 by conception date - I have crazy long cycles) and I'm hoping for a February baby. My DD was born a week early so I think there's a good chance! Super excited to see that second line but soooo nervous. I'm going in to my doc for the first of serial betas tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for a good number!


----------



## allforthegirl

LisK said:


> Hi everyone! I got a positive pregnancy test just this morning! I'm due Feb 17 by LMP (March 1 by conception date - I have crazy long cycles) and I'm hoping for a February baby. My DD was born a week early so I think there's a good chance! Super excited to see that second line but soooo nervous. I'm going in to my doc for the first of serial betas tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for a good number!

congrats :hi:


----------



## Katiie

Congrats and welcome! :) x


----------



## Masonsbaby

congrats!!


----------



## jenos

Oh no I've started bleeding its light but fresh not old blood


----------



## Katiie

It's common to have a bleed during early pregnancy. 

MCs normally start with brown old blood, well mine did and from what I heard a lot of other people's did too.

Deep breath. Don't panic. 
Ring the doctor or the midwife, hopefully they can reassure you with an early scan xxx


----------



## Katiie

Freakig myself out now. 

I just wiped and there was pink to it. 
Also pink in my cm :cry:
It's happening again


----------



## Katiie

Wiped again & saw blood. 

It's gonna happen again:cry:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Deep breaths Katiie...you don't know anything until you know. I had pink a couple weeks ago and have been fine since and am hopeful for my appt next week. 

Since you've had previous loss can you get an appt quickly so they can check the source?

It could be from a lot of things, sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry you're having this scare, Katie and Jenos. I hope it's nothing bad for either of you. :hugs:


----------



## jenos

Hi I've still got light bleeding its a bit like a mucous discharge with bloody streaks in (sorry for TMI). I went to the drs and have a scan tomorrow afternoon I'm just nervous now I had a miscarriage 4 years ago before I had my son I had a lot of pain then I haven't at the moment but I keep thinking that with my son I had morning sickness by now and I haven't got anything yet. I know I need to relax but I can't it's so hard when it's all I keep thinking about I've been to the toilet about 10 times an hr to keep checking

Katie I hope everything is ok with u xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ladies dont completely freak out yet a lot of women spot and are fine, it could be something as small as irritated cervix or a UTI. :hugs: & prayers! !!


----------



## Katiie

I have no pain either.
I'm praying my bean stays stickie..

I can't have another mc, I just can't....

Fingers crossed my midwife gets me an appointment for tomorrow


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope y'all are able to get some good answers soon so you can relax! :hugs:


----------



## luckyG

Hello! I am due my second baby on the 18/02/13 looking for some support along the way! 

Jenos and katiie I hope you both get reassurance soon xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, I'm stopping by just to complain. Sorry :(

I feel like complete crap. Soooo nauseated and crampy. Almost feels like that heavy achy period type cramps. I would swear I'm getting my period. But no spotting, so I guess it's OK?
Anyway, please chime in with your own complaints. Time for commiseration! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am down in the dumps about everything, and when I say everything I mean *everything!!* I am having a very hormonally charged crapy day!! :(


----------



## hibiscus07

allforthegirl said:


> Well I am down in the dumps about everything, and when I say everything I mean *everything!!* I am having a very hormonally charged crapy day!! :(

Well, at least you're not alone in that! Pregnant women unite :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I have gained 20lbs and, if anything, I'm eating less than I was before pregnancy! I feel so bloated and fat and unattractive.


----------



## hibiscus07

GingerPanda said:


> I have gained 20lbs and, if anything, I'm eating less than I was before pregnancy! I feel so bloated and fat and unattractive.

Yeah same here! I have only gained a few lbs but it's confusing because I'm not eating much and have obviously cut out all wine, which I was drinking every day pre-pregnancy so that's way less calories.

I think it MUST just be bloat, but that doesn't make you feel any less gross about it.


----------



## MamaBear93

MS decided to hit full force yesterday and I ended up in the ER last night due to dehydration. It really sucked but they gave me saline through an IV and Zofran for my nausea...So far so good...

I feel much better after they re-hydrated me! But I was so dizzy and tired last night when leaving the hospital I could not even drive myself home...Had to cal DH's best friend to get me and my car :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

hibiscus07 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I have gained 20lbs and, if anything, I'm eating less than I was before pregnancy! I feel so bloated and fat and unattractive.
> 
> Yeah same here! I have only gained a few lbs but it's confusing because I'm not eating much and have obviously cut out all wine, which I was drinking every day pre-pregnancy so that's way less calories.
> 
> I think it MUST just be bloat, but that doesn't make you feel any less gross about it.Click to expand...

No, I mean... the docs weighed me, and I have legit gained 20lbs. Plus I'm super bloated, so I look even fatter than I have gotten. And with PCOS, it's like... freaking impossible for me to lose weight. :dohh: The maternity clothes make my fat look like a pregnancy belly. People are opening doors for me and offering me their place in line. I'm not even 7 weeks yet, and I look like I'm full term!

We go to eat, and I'll have three bites and feel like I'm so full I'll get sick if I eat more. :wacko:




MamaBear93 said:


> MS decided to hit full force yesterday and I ended up in the ER last night due to dehydration. It really sucked but they gave me saline through an IV and Zofran for my nausea...So far so good...
> 
> I feel much better after they re-hydrated me! But I was so dizzy and tired last night when leaving the hospital I could not even drive myself home...Had to cal DH's best friend to get me and my car :dohh:

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Katiie

Eeep! Drink more!! That must have been scary. 

I've not no more spotting since, which has calmed me down a little. But I'm still tense. 
I need to see my baby more than ever now. 
:cry:

I swear you have more tha one in there ginger!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Katiie said:


> Eeep! Drink more!! That must have been scary.
> 
> I've not no more spotting since, which has calmed me down a little. But I'm still tense.
> I need to see my baby more than ever now.
> :cry:
> 
> I swear you have more tha one in there ginger!

Great news Katiie! Hope you can get a scan in soon and see bubs!

So sorry about the MS mamabear, and you thought you weren't pregnant just a few weeks ago! Sucks I'm sure but definitely a good sign of a sticky bean.


----------



## GingerPanda

Katiie said:


> Eeep! Drink more!! That must have been scary.
> 
> I've not no more spotting since, which has calmed me down a little. But I'm still tense.
> I need to see my baby more than ever now.
> :cry:
> 
> I swear you have more tha one in there ginger!

I hope you get an early ultrasound because of the spotting and previous loss, but I'm glad you're not spotting anymore! That's good!


Nooooo, just one! Please, just let there be one! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I have gained 20lbs and, if anything, I'm eating less than I was before pregnancy! I feel so bloated and fat and unattractive.

OMG I bet you are mortified!! I am wondering if you are having twins cause that is a lot of weight for such a short period of time. :hugs: Though I know how you feel cause I was the same with my last PG. It still doesn't make it any better I know. I too started to bloat and I saw my mother yesterday (it was bad yesterday I mean BAD!!) in the parking lot of the grocery centre and I was holding my stomach so she wouldn't say anything to me in front of our kids!! Have you tried to increase your liquid intake to see if it is just salt bloat?


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you ladies!

I could tell i was dehydrated and I decided to go to the ER on my own because I have chronic kidney infections...I was very worried that it would get that bad again very quickly if I didn't make them give me fluids...

I have been very stressed with DD being in her terrible two's and what not so I think it was just making my nausea worse...I think I will be letting my mother take her for a little while so I can have a real break and get some much needed rest...

I have been having these cramps and I don't think I like them at all. I went potty and I think I may have seen some very very light brown tinge in my cm...So scared right now...I just want to sleep until that 12 week mark...


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I have gained 20lbs and, if anything, I'm eating less than I was before pregnancy! I feel so bloated and fat and unattractive.
> 
> OMG I bet you are mortified!! I am wondering if you are having twins cause that is a lot of weight for such a short period of time. :hugs: Though I know how you feel cause I was the same with my last PG. It still doesn't make it any better I know. I too started to bloat and I saw my mother yesterday (it was bad yesterday I mean BAD!!) in the parking lot of the grocery centre and I was holding my stomach so she wouldn't say anything to me in front of our kids!! Have you tried to increase your liquid intake to see if it is just salt bloat?Click to expand...

I am absolutely mortified! I didn't even get to enjoy lots of food to gain the weight!

I have been drinking lots of extra water. Peeing every five minutes, it seems like. But the weight is still there. I'm so fat. I sit down and I can feel my stomach on my legs. It's horrible.


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Eeep! Drink more!! That must have been scary.
> 
> I've not no more spotting since, which has calmed me down a little. But I'm still tense.
> I need to see my baby more than ever now.
> :cry:
> 
> I swear you have more tha one in there ginger!
> 
> I hope you get an early ultrasound because of the spotting and previous loss, but I'm glad you're not spotting anymore! That's good!
> 
> 
> Nooooo, just one! Please, just let there be one! :haha:Click to expand...

My symptoms are so much worse and they came on so much faster this time I am worried that I have twins in here!

Don't get me wrong I would love a surprise LO but I think I would go broke and insane with in the first few weeks!


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope we get what we want! I want one. :haha:


Seriously, y'all:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/comparison_zpsd55964a0.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I hope we get what we want! I want one. :haha:
> 
> 
> Seriously, y'all:

I look like that though!! So maybe I should be worried? No I know mine is from having four already!! I had a friend that was big time shoeing very early too. Sorry if this is invading, but how is your movements? Are you really constipated right now? Cause that could be some of the cause of your weight gain and bloat.


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I hope we get what we want! I want one. :haha:
> 
> 
> Seriously, y'all:
> 
> I look like that though!! So maybe I should be worried? No I know mine is from having four already!! I had a friend that was big time shoeing very early too. Sorry if this is invading, but how is your movements? Are you really constipated right now? Cause that could be some of the cause of your weight gain and bloat.Click to expand...

This is my first. Never been pregnant. I wasn't expecting to be showing until like 16 weeks! :haha:

Not constipated. Stools are hard kinda, but regular in time. I don't think I believe in TMI. lol


----------



## Katiie

Could be water retention too ;)

But I think twins!!
My friend who's having triplets wasn't that big at 6 weeks! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Katiie said:


> Could be water retention too ;)
> 
> But I think twins!!
> My friend who's having triplets wasn't that big at 6 weeks! Xx

Oh god what if it's triplets *explodes*


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Could be water retention too ;)
> 
> But I think twins!!
> My friend who's having triplets wasn't that big at 6 weeks! Xx
> 
> Oh god what if it's triplets *explodes*Click to expand...

That crossed my mind too, but figured I would not say it... you did though :haha:


----------



## crysshae

The only pregnancy I had to have maternity clothes for before seeing my doctor at 8 weeks was my twin pregnancy. I know it's scary, but my twins were a blast! Good luck either way. 

On a different note, I should be removed from the list. I'm having a miscarriage.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no, Crysshae! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LisK

crysshae said:


> On a different note, I should be removed from the list. I'm having a miscarriage.

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Masonsbaby

Crysshae im so sorry :(


My scan has been moved to today so I'll let U know the results xx 5wks 6days


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> MS decided to hit full force yesterday and I ended up in the ER last night due to dehydration. It really sucked but they gave me saline through an IV and Zofran for my nausea...So far so good...
> 
> I feel much better after they re-hydrated me! But I was so dizzy and tired last night when leaving the hospital I could not even drive myself home...Had to cal DH's best friend to get me and my car :dohh:

OMG I just saw this! I'm so sorry. That's really scary. Is the Zofran helping at all? :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

crysshae said:


> The only pregnancy I had to have maternity clothes for before seeing my doctor at 8 weeks was my twin pregnancy. I know it's scary, but my twins were a blast! Good luck either way.
> 
> On a different note, I should be removed from the list. I'm having a miscarriage.

Awww I'm sorry :( How are you feeling? Your entry looks pretty calm...
:hugs:


----------



## crysshae

hibiscus07 said:


> Awww I'm sorry :( How are you feeling? Your entry looks pretty calm...
> :hugs:

I started spotting Monday and found out my hCG was only 59 so I've had a few days to get used to it I guess you could say. I'm weepy at times and have a difficult time concentrating on anything, but when the contractions and real bleeding started this evening I knew there was no denying it anymore. Thanks for asking. 

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## ty12wes06

I'm due February 14th! Hoping to be team pink because I have 3 boys already...but will be happy with any healthy baby!


----------



## Baileeboo77

crysshae said:


> The only pregnancy I had to have maternity clothes for before seeing my doctor at 8 weeks was my twin pregnancy. I know it's scary, but my twins were a blast! Good luck either way.
> 
> On a different note, I should be removed from the list. I'm having a miscarriage.

Oh bless your heart :( in so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Masonsbaby

View attachment 632215

wooho! Bubby is all good had a yolk sac and crl was 4.1mm measuring 5+6 due valentines day which is exactly what i thought.
So relieved was so scared of having an empty sac
Heartbeat was 115 bpm

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sorry crysshe. 
I hope you get your rainbow soon. 


Mason that's a perfect photo! The sac kinda looks like a heart? Which is adorable!!
Congrats. 


I'm getting my scan tomorrow morning at 9:20.
Only had a little more spotting (like a pink tinge to the paper once). 
So scary!


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sorry crysshe. 
I hope you get your rainbow soon. 


Mason that's a perfect photo! The sac kinda looks like a heart? Which is adorable!!
Congrats. 


I'm getting my scan tomorrow morning at 9:20.
Only had a little more spotting (like a pink tinge to the paper once). 
So scary!


----------



## jenos

Hi all so sorry crysshae sending u hugs. I'm still spotting its not a lot but still there sometimes it's old blood sometimes it looks abit more red. I've got an ultrasound later today so I'm just keeping my gi gets crossed but I'm also really scared that there won't be anything there as I still don't have any sickness but on good side I've got no pain and when I miscarried before I had cramps really bad when I was spotting.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi there! Can i tentatively join you with a due date of feb 28th? (Glad next year isn't a leap year!) Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## crysshae

Masonsbaby said:


> View attachment 632215
> 
> wooho! Bubby is all good had a yolk sac and crl was 4.1mm measuring 5+6 due valentines day which is exactly what i thought.
> So relieved was so scared of having an empty sac
> Heartbeat was 115 bpm
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's wonderful!


----------



## Katiie

Welcome wish :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck with ure scan Katiie!!!!


----------



## jenos

Hi everyone just to update u I had my scan this afternoon and unfortunately there was no baby just a lot of pregnancy tissue and blood so I'm no longer pregnant I feel a bit down and disappointed but at least I know now and I can start trying again next cycle. I've still not bled properly yet so I've got to wait for that I hope it doesn't take to long. Good luck to u all xx


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Jenos. I hope you get your rainbow soon! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so sorry lovely!! :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Jenos. :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry for your loss, jenos :hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

:(


----------



## Katiie

So sorry jenos...
I'm even more frightened now


----------



## Dancerforlife

So sorry jenos :hugs: I'm hoping for your rainbow next cycle


----------



## jenos

Thanks everyone I'm feeling a bit better today and I'm moving house in 2 weeks so I'm trying to focus on that at the moment and we are going to try again next cycle I just wish I would bleed so that it would be over I just feel really weird knowing there is still a lot there that hasn't come away yet. 
Katie good luck I'm sure you will be fine this pregnancy was nothing like when I had my son so I think I know deep down


----------



## ksilme

Hey all, how is everyone? 
I had yet another horrible dream about miscarriage I found out 2 weeks ago today and have now had 3 or 4 dreams about having a miscarriage 
I am quite crampy, and if I sit for a while and stand too quickly I get a sharp pain in side of pelvic area 
good news is I managed to get a sonoline doppler for only £20 on eBay should be here next week, excited even though I know I won't be able to use it for a few weeks, if I was super slim like my sister I would prob be able to use it sooner, but I got the extra few pounds, however I have now lost a total of 22lbs xxx

My boobs are still sore but no major sickness for me yet, hopefully I will be like my mum and not have ms, she was ill on me but fine on the other 4 xx I get a queasy feeling, like I am kinda hungry/sicky, but I am not hungry? 

I don't think we are going to have the early scan now :/ 

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well this time xx

Sorry jenos on your loss :( 

And Katiie, thinking of you this morn x


----------



## HappyHome

Hello everyone.
Hope its ok for me to pop in, got a BFP on a CB digi yesterday (and again today, you know brought a two pack so its like law to do another, right?). 
EDD from LMP would be 19th Feb (I can see it being a week after though) 
Lots of chatter for me to read through.
All the best everyone xx


----------



## Katiie

HappyHome said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope its ok for me to pop in, got a BFP on a CB digi yesterday (and again today, you know brought a two pack so its like law to do another, right?).
> EDD from LMP would be 19th Feb (I can see it being a week after though)
> Lots of chatter for me to read through.
> All the best everyone xx

Welcome & congratulations! I shall add you to the front page.


----------



## Katiie

I had my scan this morning. 

Very pleased to announce all is fine!
Scan showed baby measuring 7 weeks 1 day (ill keep my ticker to the 4th though). And a beating heart. 
So pleased, I cried. 

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-32.jpg
Doesn't look like much... But eeeek!


----------



## ksilme

Wow Katie so happy for you :) I have been checking every ten mins to see if you had updated yet :) xx 

Still so tempted to get an early scan privately, out of curiosity wad your scan abdominal? Going private I would have to have abdominal but worried we wnot see much x


----------



## wishuwerehere

How exciting to see your baby katiie! Glad all is well.


----------



## KerryGold

Great news :D

xXx


----------



## Katiie

ksilme said:


> Wow Katie so happy for you :) I have been checking every ten mins to see if you had updated yet :) xx
> 
> Still so tempted to get an early scan privately, out of curiosity wad your scan abdominal? Going private I would have to have abdominal but worried we wnot see much x

She started abdo, but my bladder wasn't 100% full so we couldn't see much, so she probed me.
Soooo we saw much much more :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Katie :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Katiie! Congrats on a beautiful scan!


We are 7 weeks today (blueberry!), and telling DH's mom tomorrow. So nervous!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay blueberries!!


----------



## HappyHome

So pleased all is well katie. A much needed relief for you.
We wont be telling anyone until we're 12 weeks, we've always told people early before but feel that this time we'd like a bit more private time.
I'll be calling the doctors/midwives team on Monday to get the ball rolling though you dont get seen until 8 weeks here


----------



## allforthegirl

HappyHome said:


> So pleased all is well katie. A much needed relief for you.
> We wont be telling anyone until we're 12 weeks, we've always told people early before but feel that this time we'd like a bit more private time.
> I'll be calling the doctors/midwives team on Monday to get the ball rolling though you dont get seen until 8 weeks here

That is the usual for us too, unless there is a reason otherwise. 

we are also not telling anyone for a while. We like that we have a growing little secret that not too many people know about. I only told a good friend of mine and I think DH has only told one other person too. We just don't want the rents to know yet cause one set will be over joyed but wont stop talking about "you better be giving me a girl", and then the other will be "what did you do that for you don't need any more kids"


----------



## Katiie

I'm still spotting though :( only pink but still!


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe it is just your cervix. The babe looked good.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey girls, im measuring exactly 7 weeks as I thought! ! Bpm was 129 and I cried like a baby. Here is my rainbow! !! :cloud9: I go back in 2 weeks for a pap and another scan so I can see the growth!!!! Does everything look okay to yall ?!?!?!https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/20130621_135130-1.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not a tech but if baby's heart is beating then all is good to me!! Congrats!! See now ectopic!! ;)


----------



## Baileeboo77

I know! Im so relieved :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Beautiful!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I cannot wait to go in two weeks it will look like a little baby then!


----------



## crysshae

Baileeboo77 said:


> Hey girls, im measuring exactly 7 weeks as I thought! ! Bpm was 129 and I cried like a baby. Here is my rainbow! !! :cloud9: I go back in 2 weeks for a pap and another scan so I can see the growth!!!! Does everything look okay to yall ?!?!?!

Beautiful, Bailee! Congratulations again!


----------



## Katiie

Congrats Hun!!
I'm only 1 day ahead and mine looked like that!

I don't get to go back though :(
Well I'm gonna push for it if I'm still spotting xx


----------



## Katiie

Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%.

A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks that goes up to 99.4%.

This cheers me up though


----------



## Katiie

.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I was shocked when he told me he would give me another to see the progress lol but the real reason im going in is for a pap.

Those odds make me feel a little bit of relief


----------



## MamaBear93

I am so sorry for the losses in the last few days :cry:

But congrats to the ladies that have gotten beautiful U/S's and yey! I finally hit blueberry week!!

Lot's of cramping...making me nervous...still pretty sick but trying to not let my tummy get empty and have the acid go a wall to prevent as much as I can of this sickness...

The Zofran is helping a lot more then I thought but I don't like taking it...

I wish there was safer ways to combat this MS...:sick:


----------



## Katiie

Cramping is probably growing your TWINS Hun ;) xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

I really hope you are not right lol...I just want one...just one more...

And then I am seriously not going to have anymore babes ever!

I love my babies but I can not imagine how hard it would be financially to raise more then that. I don't think we could do more then 2 right now...

It is a pretty scary thought...Our lives would be totally flipped!


----------



## Katiie

Aren't you having an early scan to find out? Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Am I not the only one having a twin scare? :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

Yes I am getting a scan on the 25th but still...

That is two more days!!

And Ginger you are not the only one..but I am hoping to goodness my fear has no real bases behind it!

Oh my this is amazing! Italian ice! mmmmmmmm!!! Yummy:happydance:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Don't take this the wrong way but I'm so happy you're having cramping too! I've been having a lot of cramping the last two days & it was starting to worry me.


----------



## HappyHome

Hello all.
That scan pic is lovely, brings up all wonderful emotions.
If I hadn't of PAOS I really wouldn't know I was pregnant, my boobs are slightly fuller but other than that there's nothing going on, which I know in many ways its a blessing xx

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Katiie

I have zero symptoms still, only the sore boobies and I think my sense of smell has heightened. 

I don't like cheese anymore either...


----------



## allforthegirl

Feeling a bunch of pressure by my pubic bone, and it is a bit tender this morning. I did sleep better which is nice, but the dreams just keep shocking me!!


----------



## GingerPanda

So, yesterday was super eventful.

We told MIL we were expecting. We took her to IKEA and told her in the baby section. She was so happy, she cried. Then we went for Mexican food, and I inhaled two plates. It was so good. We had a great time. At IKEA, we found a really soft stuffed mama fox with a baby fox. We bought it, it was so cute.

We got home later, had dinner, and played a game online with some friends. I noticed I was cramping, but it only lasted about 15 minutes, so I didn't think anything of it until about 10pm, when we started to get ready for bed.


That's when I realized I was bleeding. Bright red.

We freaked out. I was shaking, and trying not to cry. I hadn't spotted at all my whole pregnancy so far. Not even a little. All I could think of was how awful it would be if we JUST told MIL, and she was SO excited, then we had to call her the next day and tell her we lost the baby. :cry:

My midwife has a 24-hour call line. I called and gave them my info and told them I was spotting bright red. She had the midwife call me. The midwife told me it was probably from having sex the previous night. She said it can sometimes take a day or two for the spotting to start. She told me to monitor it, and if it got heavier, or if I started cramping, to call back. She said she hoped it would turn brown and stop.

All last night, I had a terrible time sleeping. DH and I spooned and cried a little bit because we were scared, but mostly we just kept saying that everything would be okay.

This morning, I woke up from light nightmare-filled sleep at 6am to go to the bathroom. There was only two brown spots on the folded toilet paper I'd had in my underwear to monitor the spotting. When I wiped, I got just some brown, no red. I was so relieved, I went back to bed and slept like a rock until 10am when DH came in and asked me to check again. There was even less brown when I wiped that time, so it looks like it's doing what my midwife said it would do. So relieved.

I'm no longer scared of having twins. I'll take as many babies as I can get. We're now looking forward to our ultrasound on the 2nd even more.


----------



## Katiie

I'm freaking out. 

My pink & brown spotting is turning into red spotting. 

I even had a teeny tiny clot that I spread around the paper :( 
It did disapeer as I spread it. 
Bright red though :cry:

The chance of me miss carrying is less than 20% but I still think its going to happen :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Call your doctor or midwife. They might be able to tell you more about what might be going on. I hope you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

My midwife only works 3 days a week, this isn't one of them :(

No point calling the hospital - it's not an absolute emergency. 

Ill try the midwife tomorrow x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well hopefully it is nothing Katie. Put your legs up for the rest of the day and let your DH do everything.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Sorry katiie :( 
Hopfully you will find out soon what is going on :/


----------



## Dancerforlife

Sorry Katiie :( I was really excited to see your scan! Did they check during your scan for where the bleeding you had before was coming from?


----------



## RCAFWife

Hey everyone! 

I'm pregnant with my first and looking to join one of these pregnancy discussions. I had previously made a home in the TTC/LTTTC sections of BnB and so am feeling out of my element in the pregnancy section, but still very thrilled to be here! I still can't believe I"m pregnant and I am wondering when that will click for me lol - I still have the FRER I took last Tuesday and it still shows the lines, which help to remind me that yes, DH and I DID in fact make a baby! We were TTC for almost 2.5 years, so I suppose it's no surprise that we are still in shock.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to being here with you guys and having other people with whom I can share stories/concerns/etc :)

Oh, I am due Feb 24th, btw and my first appointment is July 16!


----------



## HappyHome

Welcome RCAFWife, congratulations xx

Ladies when I come online and read what you have been going through my heart goes out to you and you are in my thoughs xx

Apart from a few dizzy spells and a little bit of evening nausea we're doing well (I hope)
Still a big secret yet. Will call MW today to get on the list .


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness ms has hit me sooo hard can't eat so miserable :( and spotting too not too worried as spotted with both my girls at 6 wks its just in the mornings weird


----------



## HappyHome

Called Dr, spoke to a receptionist who couldn't get me an appointment today or arrange a phone consultation. So I have to call back 8.30am tomorrow to see if there are appointments then. 
I wont have to take a sample or have anything done other than chat to the dr and get LMP date.


----------



## Katiie

My spotting has gone back to pink & brown. 
It's still only when I wipe too. 
It's getting annoying now :(
Hopefully it stops soon....

They said everything looked perfect at my scan, no pools of blood or anything :( 
I just can't help but worry.


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> I am so sorry for the losses in the last few days :cry:
> 
> But congrats to the ladies that have gotten beautiful U/S's and yey! I finally hit blueberry week!!
> 
> Lot's of cramping...making me nervous...still pretty sick but trying to not let my tummy get empty and have the acid go a wall to prevent as much as I can of this sickness...
> 
> The Zofran is helping a lot more then I thought but I don't like taking it...
> 
> I wish there was safer ways to combat this MS...:sick:

I actually did some research on this and apparently benadryl (diphenhydramine) and claritin (loratidine) are both Class B drugs and both have anti-nausea effects in addition to being anti-histamines. I've been taking benadryl over the weekend with an AMAZING reduction in nausea but I don't think I can handle the drowsiness during the week when I need to focus at work. I tried Claritin this AM since it's non-drowsy but so far I do have a touch of nausea. 
Have you tried either of these??


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> My spotting has gone back to pink & brown.
> It's still only when I wipe too.
> It's getting annoying now :(
> Hopefully it stops soon....
> 
> They said everything looked perfect at my scan, no pools of blood or anything :(
> I just can't help but worry.

I'm sorry! :( That's so stressful. It could be totally normal, and it's not getting any worse, right? Fingers crossed.. :hugs:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I called my clinic since I had been cramping really bad all weekend and they were able to fit me in for an early ultrasound. I'm going to refer to her as, "her" because a) we're hoping for a girl and b) it sounds a LOT better than, "it". She's right where she's suppose to be. We even got to see her heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

Fantastic!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! So glad you got to see your bean!


----------



## HappyHome

Lovely news *Guenhwyvar*
Had some weird feelings last night , I'd been sitting on the sofa for a while and when I went to move I had a shocking pulling from my tummy, think I tried moving too fast.
Hoping to see or at least get phone appointment with Dr today. Done a FMU sample just in case. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

View attachment 634621



:cloud9:


----------



## HappyHome

BlueMoonBubba said:


> View attachment 634621
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

That is awesome :cloud9:


----------



## HappyHome

Rang doctors but couldn't get through so walked up to the clinic and spoke to the receptionist. I left my FMU sample and they will test it and give me a call back...Thursday. 
All I want is to be put on the list for the MW. 

Everyone this morning seemed to be talking about pregnancy and babies. Its so hard not to go "well, you know, I'm due in February"


----------



## KerryGold

Woke up feeling hugely sick this morning.

It's reassuring but I wasn't sick til 12 weeks with my DDI so it's a bit of a bummer!

:sick: xXx


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeep 8 weeks today!


----------



## ksilme

:) we can have an early scan on Saturday at 3.25pm xx


----------



## GingerPanda

One week til my scan! I'll be 8w4d, so hoping to see something good! It would make me feel much better after the spotting this last weekend.


----------



## Katiie

Not long to go!!
I have to wait till 25th July for my next scan :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow all these scans coming up. GL ladies!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date is February 16th.

A little background on me...I have two boys, 6 and 3. No problems at all conceiving or carrying them. Had a MMC in May of 2012, D&C on May 11th. Conceived again in Dec. 2012, which resulted in a chemical in early January. Conceived again in February 2013, which resulted in another MMC in April. No D&C. Found out I was pregnant again on June 7th, total shock as we really weren't trying AT ALL!!! I needed a break after my last miscarriage. But we are thrilled with this surprise...seeing my fertility doctor and getting bloodwork done often. My HCG is doing well...at 6 weeks 1 day it is almost 30,000. My progesterone however isn't so hot...it was at 16.1 then 16.8 and yesterday it was 14.8. My doctor thinks I am taking the progesterone they prescribed me but I haven't started it yet. I am really torn on taking it...I didn't need progesterone at all with my two previous successful pregnancies and with my last miscarriage taking it didn't help at all. I had an ultrasound yesterday and the baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day, exactly what it should be...heartbeat was good, and my doctor even looked at the blood vessels around the corpus luteum and said it looks great! 

I am terrified that this pregnancy is going to fail just like the last 3. Are any of you on progesterone suppositories? What are your thoughts on taking it?


----------



## allforthegirl

I had a friend that tried for over five years to get PG and when she finally did she was on progesterone and baby asprin and she said she would do anything to keep the baby in. The problem is if you don't have enough of it you will lose this PG. You need progesterone for the PG to continue. There is no go around it. I think if you want this baby then you may just have to take it or you just may be finding yourself saying another horrible goodbye. I am sure that is not what you want. 

Why is that you think taking it is a bad thing?


----------



## 3xBlessed

I've just read such conflicting reports on it...some say it won't help sustain the pregnancy...some say it increases cleft palate issues with the baby...some say it increases the chance of hypospadias in boys...it says in the information in the packet not to take if you have breast cancer or cervical cancer...my mom had breast cancer...ugh...I'm overthinking this I know...


----------



## allforthegirl

Ultimately I guess it is your choice. Did you by chance talk to your FS/OB/Dr about the risks of this? Maybe he/she can help you make more of an proper decision on the matter? :shrug:


----------



## 3xBlessed

My FS pretty much prescribes this for everyone who goes to him...I had two friends go to him and they both were given it, even though they didn't have any issues with progesterone. They did both take it and both had sets of twins successfully without any side effects.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that should make you feel a bit better about it doesn't it? I would just hate for you to lose this babe, since your levels are low!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks for talking it through with me...it's great to bounce ideas off of someone else!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

3xBlessed: I'm using Crinone and although I find it extremely inconvenient I know that it's necessary for my baby to continue to grow. I'm just now finding out about the possibility of cleft palates but I think it's well worth saving the life of an otherwise healthy baby. I'm sorry for all of your losses, unfortunately progesterone wont do anything to keep a fetus with chromosomal defects from dying. Nothing will. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks Guenhwyvar!


----------



## MamaBear93

So I ended up back in the emergency room yesterday because I couldn't hold even water down and I knew that was very bad. So this doc was being thorough and decided to give me an ultrasound to make sure that this is a viable pregnancy.

I got to see the babe in the sac and the heartbeat! I was so happy I wanted to cry but I was having a really hard time trying not to puke.

I didn't get any pics and they pushed my appointment back another week so have to wait until July 1st so get pics but the babe is there and alive. Everything looked perfect!

Couldn't get an accurate date because it was an abdo not a vag but she did date at 7+5 as best she could :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh of Mamabear I am so sorry you are feeling so poorly!! I sure hope they were able to give you something to help keep everything in!!


----------



## MamaBear93

They gave me more Zofran and I was able to eat some fruit last night, and I feel much better today which I am glad of since today is my birthday! :D

I didn't get to do anything much but go shopping for a bit and it was kind of awesome lol.

I am mostly glad that I got to eat DH's delicious dinner that he made for me tonight :D

I love him:happydance:

And I forgot to tell the HB was at 133BPM:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think my ass is growing faster than my tummy.... so not happy about it.


----------



## MamaBear93

I have already gained two or three pounds and I have no idea how. With DD I didn't gain any weight until the second tri when the morning sickness finally subsided. I feel like I look like I am like 5 months along already!:dohh:


----------



## HappyHome

mamaBear, I hope you feel better soon.
According to LMP I'm 6wks today. 
Had an awful experience last night which I think was ligament pain, I just moved wrong and it was excruciating and even made me cry. No blood lost or anything. Rested up and feel asleep exhausted. This morning it feels like a pulled muscle of sorts. No bleeding still so I think I should just be resting up.
This is baby #4 so maybe my insides are just a bit weak. 
I'll be doing no lifting and stuff today that's for sure.

I feel bigger already. Not sure how long I will be able to fight off anyone commenting, I hide behind the buggy at school lol


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> So I ended up back in the emergency room yesterday because I couldn't hold even water down and I knew that was very bad. So this doc was being thorough and decided to give me an ultrasound to make sure that this is a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I got to see the babe in the sac and the heartbeat! I was so happy I wanted to cry but I was having a really hard time trying not to puke.
> 
> I didn't get any pics and they pushed my appointment back another week so have to wait until July 1st so get pics but the babe is there and alive. Everything looked perfect!
> 
> Couldn't get an accurate date because it was an abdo not a vag but she did date at 7+5 as best she could :D


Ohhh nooo. Ugh I'm so sorry. BUT I'm glad you got to see the HB! Always a silver lining somewhere.... :)


----------



## HappyHome

Its 6:30pm and I could quite happily go to bed! I'm soooo tired.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is going to be me tonight!! Busy busy today!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just went and picked up some Mexican food. I was hoping that feeding my craving would make my nauseousness go away, but now I'm just full and nauseous instead of hungry and nauseous, which is worse. :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

allforthegirl said:


> I think my ass is growing faster than my tummy.... so not happy about it.

Isn't that a sign of a girllll :pink:



MamaBear93 said:


> So I ended up back in the emergency room yesterday because I couldn't hold even water down and I knew that was very bad. So this doc was being thorough and decided to give me an ultrasound to make sure that this is a viable pregnancy.
> I got to see the babe in the sac and the heartbeat! I was so happy I wanted to cry but I was having a really hard time trying not to puke.
> I didn't get any pics and they pushed my appointment back another week so have to wait until July 1st so get pics but the babe is there and alive. Everything looked perfect!
> Couldn't get an accurate date because it was an abdo not a vag but she did date at 7+5 as best she could :D

And there is only one!!
Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## allforthegirl

Does it? I am not sure what that wives tale is LOL


----------



## Katiie

All round = girl

All out front = boy :)


----------



## crysshae

My hips are the first to spread every time. Lol.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry if you read this on more than one of the February threads, I'm on a few! 

Been MIA for a week or so - went back to work once my bleeding stopped and that combined with the fatigue and nausea haven't left much time for anything else.

Huge congrats to all those seeing their little ones on scans for the first time! 
And big hugs to those who have suffered a loss, thinking of you and hope you get your rainbows really soon :hugs:

AFM second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and mummy and daddy are in love already :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2730.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> My hips are the first to spread every time. Lol.

Well apparently it is my ass LOL:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - sorry if you read this on more than one of the February threads, I'm on a few!
> 
> Been MIA for a week or so - went back to work once my bleeding stopped and that combined with the fatigue and nausea haven't left much time for anything else.
> 
> Huge congrats to all those seeing their little ones on scans for the first time!
> And big hugs to those who have suffered a loss, thinking of you and hope you get your rainbows really soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and mummy and daddy are in love already :flower:

So precious!




allforthegirl said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> My hips are the first to spread every time. Lol.
> 
> Well apparently it is my ass LOL:haha:Click to expand...

My everything is spreading. I'm the blob that ate the (Mexican) city. :haha:



OMG, y'all. I have been reading this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/paranormal/1500745-baby-monitor-anamolies-visitors-paranormal-phenomenon.html and now I am scared shitless to have a baby monitor in my house. :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think it is awesome. You can protect your home from anything dark though so you should not be scared. 

Cool story the weekend we went away to the mountains, we had very weird things happen to us there. I truly believe it was our LO trying to make DH feel not so nervous about having another baby. DH had his razor fall out of a basket from the shower while he was brushing his teeth after a shower just before we were to leave home to the mountains. Then other things happened like my keycard being put under something when I just had it in my hand to leave LOL Then we even caught the orb in a pic. I saw it just above DH's head in the red light before the flash in the display, then it was over by the lamp in the picture. Very cool!


----------



## ksilme

Oh, I am so nervous about scan on Saturday, I am so scared that there won't be a heartbeat :( and hubby has a stag do straight after scan, I am actually stealing him away from do to go and have the scan, and now I cant stop thinking about the what ifs? What if something is wrong, it's gonna ruin his night :( x


----------



## HappyHome

ksilme :hugs: its completely understandable how you are feeling xx I wish you all the very best for you scan, I'm sure you will be fine :)


----------



## HappyHome

Took my sample in on Tuesday to have dr confirm pregnancy (no appointment)
Called them today, yes sample was tested...I have to wait until Monday for a telephone call back to tell me what the results were, then to arrange appointment to see the Dr to fill in paperwork to give to MW team. 
Think I'll have given birth by then!! Long winded or what??


----------



## GingerPanda

Take a deep breath, hon. At this point, it's far more likely that everything is fine than that anything is wrong. Working yourself into a panic is bad for both you and baby. So just take a deep breath. You're pregnant. And Saturday, you're going to see your baby. And you will come back and tell us everything, and we'll be so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## HappyHome

lol just had a call back from Dr surgery, sample did confirm pregnancy, have an appointment July 8th to fill in paperwork to send off.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, hey. Confirmation is good. :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Can I join in, due Feb 2nd 2014 with my 1st! x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, and congrats!


----------



## ksilme

GingerPanda said:


> Take a deep breath, hon. At this point, it's far more likely that everything is fine than that anything is wrong. Working yourself into a panic is bad for both you and baby. So just take a deep breath. You're pregnant. And Saturday, you're going to see your baby. And you will come back and tell us everything, and we'll be so excited for you. :hugs:

Thank you, I am trying to think positive but keep coming back to the what ifs :( no pain (other than mild cramping) no bleeding or spotting - gotta be a good sign! 
My boobs aren't as sore today, weren't at all sore this morning, maybe that is subconsciously making me more nervous, as well as no sickness, although my mum was only sick on one out of 5, and I feel nauseous sometimes, but nothing major. 
Thank you again :) fingers crossed :) 

Welcome and congrats New ladies :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Going for my 7w5d ultrasound in a few minutes. Wish me luck, ladies! Eeeek...


----------



## Katiie

Let us know Hun!!!!


----------



## Katiie

Welcome Geordie. I've added you to the list :)

Congrats on your pregnancy! Xx


----------



## MamaBear93

I can't wait until Monday. Holy jeez. This is taking forever!

I just keep thinking I only have 4 more weeks to be sick (hopefully) and I am going to be able to eat again!

Food sounds so yummy! Everything sounds delicious but I can't eat anything without serious heartburn/indigestion :(


----------



## Katiie

All food sounds revolting to me. 
I can't even look in the fridge without heaving. :(


----------



## MamaBear93

That is how I was before the zofran. And I am still really gaggy :sick:

But I am soooo hungry!

I want to eat but I can't even watch the food channels on TV without feeling sick to my stomach.:dohh:


----------



## Katiie

& I'm STILL spotting :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

So, I haven't puked at all (except for one bout of spit-up that would have been puke if I'd been able to eat anything). But almost all food seems disgusting to me. I only want burritos and rice. I managed to eat some ramen noodles earlier.

The thought of pretty much anything else completely turns me off, ESPECIALLY if I cooked it. I can manage to eat just a couple of bites of just about anything, but them I feel nauseous and stuffed, even though I know I should be starving. I don't know what to do. I'm worried bub isn't getting enough. Also, despite being able to hardly eat anything, I am packing on the pounds. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Katiie

I'm the exact same!! Apart from I have no idea if I'm putting weight on. 

The food you said you can manage made me heave :haha:

I literally can't stomach anything.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All--the U/S went perfectly! Yay--only 1 baby (thank you, jesus ), HB 167, meausring 1 day ahead. Couldn't ask for more. 
Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! I just got my bfp today. So excited :) edd 2/17/14


----------



## MamaBear93

I can't believe I am getting so close to raspberry week already!:happydance:

I want to see my babe again :D

I also can't believe I have to wait until September to find out what the lil babe is!!:shrug:


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh and congrats and welcome rhiannon240!!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyHome

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All--the U/S went perfectly! Yay--only 1 baby (thank you, jesus ), HB 167, meausring 1 day ahead. Couldn't ask for more.
> Hope you are all doing well :)

 :happydance: so pleased everything was good xx

Welcome :hi: to the newly listed, congratulations :) 

I have no energy today, dd3 was up at 4:50am, wide awake jumping on my head so I could quite happily curl up and sleep. Having a cuppa, a browse and then washing up. The fun never stops :laugh2:
I'm really looking bigger, bloated right out. I didnt look like this until around 4 months with dd3 so its scary! Thing is baby is only sweet pea size so I cant even say its baby yet!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good morning, everyone. Welcome Rhiannon!

Hibiscus, I'm glad your scan went well!


----------



## ksilme

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All--the U/S went perfectly! Yay--only 1 baby (thank you, jesus ), HB 167, meausring 1 day ahead. Couldn't ask for more.
> Hope you are all doing well :)

Yay :) I am excited more than nervous abounding tomorrow now, had a dream last night that we went for the scan and the woman doing it told us it was twins lol x


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

I just took a 3½ hour nap and could have slept longer. :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Sigh. 
I've had 2 wipings of bright red today :cry:

No cramps. 
No pain. 

Tired & feeling sick. 
But now I want a scan to make surey baby is still growing!!


----------



## GingerPanda

No pain and cramping is good. I hope they can get you in for a scan to ease your mind.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im a raspberry! !!! :yippie:


Katiie I would demand a scan girl! !! Fingers crossed the bean is snuggled up in there :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Well I text the midwife on Wednesday and heard nothing since. 
I'm hoping she rings Monday if not I'm ringing her!!


----------



## Katiie

Oh and I had absolutly no pain before with my mc :cry:
But I was passing clots the size of my hand :( so its good I've had no clots yet!


----------



## GingerPanda

No clots is good! I know it's nearly impossible, but do try to keep your chin up! :hugs:



I'm trying out Sea Bands to see if they help with my nausea. I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Katiie

I've been freaking out so much that I even googled molar pregnancy!!
Which I deffo don't have, it sounds horrible... I feel for any woman who has been through that before. 

Oh MY GOD. 
Anyone else get shoot pains in their nipples?!?
Jesus when it hits it flipping hurts! It's random but I've had it a lot today


----------



## GingerPanda

A couple of days ago, my boobs were having pulsing pains. It was like... I could feel my heartbeat in them, and they hurt so bad when they pulsed! No bueno.


----------



## Katiie

This is the most painful thing ever!
And I've done child birth haha.


----------



## GingerPanda

If that's all it is, I'm suddenly feeling a lot braver at my choice to do a natural waterbirth (with no gas and air, because I'm not sure they even offer it in the US)! :haha:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yes!!! But mine is through my whole breast! ! It feels like someone is shooting a beeebee gun at my boob lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Metoo, boobs are killing me, I can't take off my bra without it feeling like its going to fall off!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have to say, y'all. I recommend Sea Bands! I was actually able to eat an entire meal last night that wasn't Mexican! They look kind of silly, but it's worth it if it helps my nausea without having to go get a prescription!


----------



## HappyHome

Feeling the roughest I ever have with any pregnancy. 
Headache, nausea, blurry vision, really emotional too. I just want to curl up asleep for a day or so. 
Girls have been brilliant for me today, can't wait for DH to get home tonight, I need some TLC which for me is rare I usually just keep going.


----------



## Katiie

Who had their scan today!


----------



## KerryGold

I had a scan yesterday. I measured about 5 1/2 weeks, which.is okay as have a 30/31 day cycle. Back in 10 days to check progression.

I've been living in my Seabands. They don't fix everything but definitely help!

xXx


----------



## ksilme

It was me who had scan today, all went perfect, little heartbeat, measuring perfect for my estimated date of ovulation :) so happy, I woke up feeling alot more confident too so all good :) xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

KerryGold said:


> I had a scan yesterday. I measured about 5 1/2 weeks, which.is okay as have a 30/31 day cycle. Back in 10 days to check progression.
> 
> I've been living in my Seabands. They don't fix everything but definitely help!
> 
> xXx

Yay! And yes, they don't fix everything. I wasn't able to eat the bratwurst we were going to have for lunch. Ended up having a bowl of grapes and some orange juice instead. BUT! I didn't puke after I had a bite of the bratwurst, so that's good. :haha:




ksilme said:


> It was me who had scan today, all went perfect, little heartbeat, measuring perfect for my estimated date of ovulation :) so happy, I woke up feeling alot more confident too so all good :) xxx
> 
> View attachment 636999

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Katiie

Beautiful scan!!! Xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Lovely scan pic. So pleased all is well xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Mine is on Tuesday before lunch. I'm so nervous and excited. REALLY hoping everything is okay, as we were planning on going out to dinner with MIL and her boyfriend that night to show them pictures.


----------



## ksilme

The sonogropher asked lmp date and I said 1st May which would make me 8+3 but long cycles so I think I am 7+1 and she said she thinks I am earlier but will measure and she said wow you are perfectly right :) spot on at 7+1 and she knew about previous miscarriage so checked for any signs of anything, no signs of bleeding, separation, or anything, heartbeat very strong, and yolk sac etc looking fab so touch wood everything will carry on going perfectly :) xxx


----------



## Katiie

That's brilliant :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Great! :D


----------



## MamaBear93

I am so sick of being sick...

Getting to see your little babes is awesome! I can't wait until Monday :D

My evap cooler is not working :cry:

It is so hot in my house. It is like 85 Degrees Fahrenheit in here. It is not making my tummy feel any better :sick:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no! I hope you get it fixed! I was just thinking the other day about women in the "old days", nine months pregnant in the 110 degree summer, no AC and cooking dinner over an open fire. Uuuugh.


----------



## Masonsbaby

MamaBear93 said:


> I am so sick of being sick...
> 
> Getting to see your little babes is awesome! I can't wait until Monday :D
> 
> My evap cooler is not working :cry:
> 
> It is so hot in my house. It is like 85 Degrees Fahrenheit in here. It is not making my tummy feel any better :sick:



I'm sorry Mamabear I know how U feel I'm so sick as well I'm on the 8mg zofran wafers everyday but still sick and I wear sea bands too! Just praying time goes fast for us both :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Mmm, clementines. Now those little buggers I can sit and eat all day! Finally, something I can snack on!


----------



## Katiie

I'm yet to throw up! But I feel sick constantly. 

Hope you ladies feel better soon xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Finally a nice sunny day here and guess what..its too hot.
We told the oldest 3 kids last night (dd1 and my two step kids) mixed reactions from them. Didnt want to tell them but someone we thought we could trust told loads of people. I was not happy at all. I'm not ready to have everyone know. Its too early.


----------



## Katiie

I know that feeling. We've hardly told anyone xx


----------



## ksilme

Thanks everyone? Hope everyone is ok x 

Question, how early would you buy a pram? I have found one I love, it's second hand but only used a couple of times, excellent condition, and only 100 including car seat bit which makes it a pushchair, raincover and changing bag my mum said she will keep it at her house for me x


----------



## HappyHome

Me personally, I wouldn't buy anything this early. But if you are happy and you think you wont find better then its completely your choice.
I know my tastes change so much during pregnancy what I'd like now I probably wont be so keen on in 6 months time. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.
Back to the usually Monday housework and laundry, hoping the sun sticks around as I have a sleeping bag to dry. 

We worked out that our 12 week scan might be around the time we've booked a week away. Time will tell, I'm not even booked in with GP until next Monday let alone MW appointment.


----------



## Katiie

25 more days till I'm 12 weeks! And my scan date too 
That's scary. 

I've been looking at prams, I want the silver cross 3D travel system this time. Ill be getting it second hand. 
We have the silver cross freeway ATM but I barely use it coz it's so bulky. 
I know the 3D is smaller and folds up a lot smaller. 

If it comes on eBay at the right price I will be bidding. 
I got sniped yesterday at the last minute! But it was £10 more than I was happy about paying. So I'm not too bothered! X


----------



## ksilme

I just love this pram so much, my little sister has the dolly version and I have always said I want a proper version of it when I had children lol x
I was thinking is it maybe a bit girly? Bit then I thought if we had a boy, I could just take the red flower off, which makes it more unisex, or I could make something blue, be it a flower or a bow or something :) as I am quite craft anyway :) x
I love silver cross, my mum has a big coach built silver cross which all 5 of us have been in, but I want something more practical :) although baby will no doubt be pushed in style when with nanny lol x

The lady selling it has agreed to keep it til 12 week's for me :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I think just taking the flower off makes it pretty unisex. I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## 1BlessedMommy

I am due Febuary 27th with our third baby!! Our son Lane just turned 3 in April and our son Luke just turned 16 months old!!! We are sooo in love with them but of course We are praying for a precious baby girl so we can experience knowing both genders as parents!! Excited to be apart of this with you all!!


----------



## loujay584

Hi I'm due the 10th feb.... 

I conceived on the third cycle of trying.... Pretty lucky me thinks. 

Had a early scan last Tuesday.... Saw heart beating... Baby was 10mm and found a lovely cyst on ovary lol

Feeling very sick at the moment... All day infact... Appetite is all over the place... Sore boobs and constipated!

First midwife appt next week

Happy days x


----------



## Katiie

Welcome ladies and congrats on your pregnancys!

Your all added to the front page x


----------



## Dancerforlife

Welcome new ladies!

I was feeling sad for everyone with bad MS and felt fortunate for myself that I still felt okay...until now :( The last week or so I have had it bad, no vomitting but terrible nausea and not even in the AM. Everyday between 10-2 (when I'm supposed to be working away!). So far the only thing that makes it better is spicy and/or greasy foods...I'm going to be a whale this pregnancy!

Hope everyone is feeling okay today, between the nausea and headache I am ready to curl back up in bed. Should be a fun evening once DD wakes up from her nap :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Scan tomorrow! AAAH! I'm so nervous and excited!

As for nausea, holy crap. Still no real puking, but I can't freaking eat anything. And I'm starving! But everything sounds gross!


----------



## baby1wanted

ksilme said:


> Thanks everyone? Hope everyone is ok x
> 
> Question, how early would you buy a pram? I have found one I love, it's second hand but only used a couple of times, excellent condition, and only 100 including car seat bit which makes it a pushchair, raincover and changing bag my mum said she will keep it at her house for me x
> 
> View attachment 637827

My friend has this for her little girl - it's beautiful!!



GingerPanda said:


> Scan tomorrow! AAAH! I'm so nervous and excited!
> 
> As for nausea, holy crap. Still no real puking, but I can't freaking eat anything. And I'm starving! But everything sounds gross!

Oooh good luck!


----------



## Katiie

GingerPanda said:


> Scan tomorrow! AAAH! I'm so nervous and excited!
> 
> As for nausea, holy crap. Still no real puking, but I can't freaking eat anything. And I'm starving! But everything sounds gross!

I'm suffering the exact same!! Force yourself to eat something! It helps. 
Even though I just had a cheese and ham bagel and feel worse :haha:

Update us with your scan news ASAP!!! I'm excited to know how many is in there!!! I'm so sure it's twins!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hah! If I force myself to eat, it just makes it worse. And then whenever that food is offered to me in the future, I almost heave thinking about it. I can't eat broccoli or eggs anymore. :(

I think it's just one! But we'll see! :haha:


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had another ultrasound today. The doctor starting talking about this one here looks great measuring exactly 7 weeks 1 day. And this one over here. I'm like I'm sorry what. Another one?! Lol. He said possibly. There was definitely another sac there but bc of the angle they couldn't see inside it. He said by next week they would know if it was viable or not. He also said it could just be a fluid filled sac. Don't know what I would do with twins but over the moon the one is measuring perfectly!!!! 

Katiie can you add me to the front? EDD is February 16th. Thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Hah! If I force myself to eat, it just makes it worse. And then whenever that food is offered to me in the future, I almost heave thinking about it. I can't eat broccoli or eggs anymore. :(
> 
> I think it's just one! But we'll see! :haha:

I too have to just not think about and eat. There are times when I think about food I can't eat but if I just do it, I can eat at least something. May not be able to eat a lot of it but at least it is something. Though then again this morning I was so thirsty I had a big glass of water and it just about came right back up.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tonight I have decided I could stomach some mac n cheese. Kraft, in the blue box, course. Anything else is heresy. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

My kids love that stuff. I just don't make as much since I am not supposed to eat wheat any more. I'm glad you got something down.


----------



## HappyHome

3xBlessed said:


> I had another ultrasound today. The doctor starting talking about this one here looks great measuring exactly 7 weeks 1 day. And this one over here. I'm like I'm sorry what. Another one?! Lol. He said possibly. There was definitely another sac there but bc of the angle they couldn't see inside it. He said by next week they would know if it was viable or not. He also said it could just be a fluid filled sac. Don't know what I would do with twins but over the moon the one is measuring perfectly!!!!
> 
> Katiie can you add me to the front? EDD is February 16th. Thanks!

Wow, you must have been so shocked. Good luck for your next scan xx

GP - good luck with your scan too.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I have another u/s in a few hours. I'm excited & nervous. 

Ginger: Good luck on your ultrasound today. It's amazing that you haven't gotten one by now. Talk about great self control.


----------



## Katiie

Good luck ladies with scans! 
Make sure you update us!

I'm having a scan tomorrow morning because I'm still spotting!


----------



## GingerPanda

Guenhwyvar said:


> I have another u/s in a few hours. I'm excited & nervous.
> 
> Ginger: Good luck on your ultrasound today. It's amazing that you haven't gotten one by now. Talk about great self control.

Less about having self-control and more about having no choice! I've been going crazy! :haha:

But I think it's cool that the first time we'll see Hatchling, he/she will have muscles and be able to wriggle and kind of look like a baby. Plus, we'll get an awesome heartbeat.

If everything goes well, that is. I'm super nervous they won't find a heartbeat, even though the only spotting I've had was a little after a round of sex last week. And my symptoms are stronger than ever, so I guess I shouldn't worry.


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> Good luck ladies with scans!
> Make sure you update us!
> 
> I'm having a scan tomorrow morning because I'm still spotting!

I'm really pleased that they have organised a scan for you, it should of been before now IMO. So good luck in the morning xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I missed Katiie's comment! I'm so happy you're getting a scan! I hope you give us an update of your little bub's heartbeat fluttering strong! A friend of mine on BnB has been spotting continuously since 5 weeks, and she's almost full-term with a healthy little girl now!


----------



## Katiie

I text the midwife last Thursday but the midwifes been away!
She did tell me I should have rang the hospital but I know they would have fobbed me off. 

I'm not too worried about it. I cannot wait to see baby! I'm pretty sure it's still growing and the hearts still beating. My symptoms are strong (the sickness today is the worst!) 

Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

All these scans!! Can't wait for all the updates and pics!! GL ladies!!


----------



## Katiie

I cnt wait for updates!


----------



## GingerPanda

Leaving in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeeek!


----------



## GingerPanda

My heart is pounding!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yay! Good luck with your scans today ladies! 

I'm jealous, my doctor doesn't do heartbeat or scan until 12 weeks unless there are issues :( 2 more weeks to go for me


----------



## Guenhwyvar

The ultrasound went great! The babe is measuring a teeny bit small but I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Lovely scan Guenhwyver!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats to everyone whose scan went well.

... My baby has no heartbeat. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Katiie

Oh Hun...
I'm so so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Ginger.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Oh no. I'm so very sorry Ginger.


----------



## Katiie

I actually shed a tear for you ginger. 

I'm also absolutely petrified I'm going to be in the same boat tomorrow.


----------



## GingerPanda

Katiie said:


> I actually shed a tear for you ginger.
> 
> I'm also absolutely petrified I'm going to be in the same boat tomorrow.

I really really really hope you're not, and that I can cheer all y'all on through February. If the worst does happen, we'll be rainbow buddies, and we'll get through it together. I bet you'll be fine, though. :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sorry to ask Hun,

But what happened? I mean they scanned you ...

And it measured 8 weeks 1day?

I understand if you don't wanna talk about it xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ginger this is awful so so sorry to hear. Have been there and it's horrific. Sending you big hugs and hoping you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Katiie said:


> I'm so sorry to ask Hun,
> 
> But what happened? I mean they scanned you ...
> 
> And it measured 8 weeks 1day?
> 
> I understand if you don't wanna talk about it xxx

I don't mind talking about it, as it helps me process... But this thread is a bad place to do it. You can message me or go to my journal ("Growing our Hatchling"). I don't want to scare the bejeezus out of anyone. :)


----------



## Katiie

Ill head to your journal now Hun x


----------



## Dancerforlife

So so sorry GP :hugs: I hope you're doing okay and get your rainbow very soon


----------



## HappyHome

xx :hugs: My thoughts are with you GP xx


----------



## HappyHome

Guenhwyver - thanks for sharing your scan pic. Glad all is well for you.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh Ginger im so sorry xxx I went through a mmc at 11 weeks then went on to have two beautiful girls. I'm positive ure rainbow is coming very soon xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh I'm due the 10th February

Starting the morning sickness now and feel awful, but despite throwing up every other second and feeling like I've been run over by a train I can't get this smile of my face!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ginger really sorry for you loss, sending you lots of hugs x x x


----------



## ksilme

Ginger I am so sorry, I even cried when I was talking to hubby last night xx 

Katiie was your scan today? 

Afm, I feel sick :( but to be honest I think it is more because of the entire pack of wine gums I demolished :( lol xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

I spoke too soon complaining about not getting a scan for another couple weeks. At the end of my workday yesterday I felt 2 gushes and went to the rest room to find bright red blood soaking through my shorts (sorry TMI I know). Panic ensued but the nurse said to wait it out last night and scheduled me for a scan this afternoon :(

The bleeding stopped after that and now it's just brown with a little pink when I wipe. Trying to keep calm and tell myself that it's good that there's not red blood anymore. It could be previa again (had it last pregnancy but with no bleeding) or a SCH but really afraid of what I'll see at the scan today. 

Really looking forward to a good scan from you Katiie, I hope it has gone well!


----------



## mimisha

I want in lol,am due on the 6th of february but I know I'll pop earlier than that.

This week has been great have lots of energy,less cramps and no morning sickness,mine hits at 6pm that's when the sickness and exhaustion hits. Am on progesterone capsules have bin given so they can quieten the pins and needles I've been feeling down there. My last pregnancy of twins ended in premature labour at 27weeks,my twins passed on so this has me walking on fire!


----------



## crysshae

Dancerforlife said:


> I spoke too soon complaining about not getting a scan for another couple weeks. At the end of my workday yesterday I felt 2 gushes and went to the rest room to find bright red blood soaking through my shorts (sorry TMI I know). Panic ensued but the nurse said to wait it out last night and scheduled me for a scan this afternoon :(
> 
> The bleeding stopped after that and now it's just brown with a little pink when I wipe. Trying to keep calm and tell myself that it's good that there's not red blood anymore. It could be previa again (had it last pregnancy but with no bleeding) or a SCH but really afraid of what I'll see at the scan today.
> 
> Really looking forward to a good scan from you Katiie, I hope it has gone well!

I hope this is nothing, Dancer, and that you will see your little one is still safe and sound with a nice strong heartbeat today.


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry Gingerpanda!!! I've had two MMC...one I had a D&C and one I let happen naturally...if you want to talk about either experience, please PM me...I really wasn't prepared for the natural MC...and I swelled up like a tick and had achy joints after my D&C. Sending prayers to you!

Good luck today for your scan Katiie!


----------



## allforthegirl

mimisha said:


> I want in lol,am due on the 6th of february but I know I'll pop earlier than that.
> 
> This week has been great have lots of energy,less cramps and no morning sickness,mine hits at 6pm that's when the sickness and exhaustion hits. Am on progesterone capsules have bin given so they can quieten the pins and needles I've been feeling down there. My last pregnancy of twins ended in premature labour at 27weeks,my twins passed on so this has me walking on fire!

Wow you have been through a lot. I will keep my fingers xrossed for you that this is your forever baby!!



crysshae said:


> Dancerforlife said:
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon complaining about not getting a scan for another couple weeks. At the end of my workday yesterday I felt 2 gushes and went to the rest room to find bright red blood soaking through my shorts (sorry TMI I know). Panic ensued but the nurse said to wait it out last night and scheduled me for a scan this afternoon :(
> 
> The bleeding stopped after that and now it's just brown with a little pink when I wipe. Trying to keep calm and tell myself that it's good that there's not red blood anymore. It could be previa again (had it last pregnancy but with no bleeding) or a SCH but really afraid of what I'll see at the scan today.
> 
> Really looking forward to a good scan from you Katiie, I hope it has gone well!
> 
> I hope this is nothing, Dancer, and that you will see your little one is still safe and sound with a nice strong heartbeat today.Click to expand...

I hope so too. Keep us updated!!


----------



## ksilme

Hope everyone is well :)

I *think* I just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler, very fast, but only for a second or two and now baby has hidden again, but only 7+5 and I am fluffier than I should be, so .. gonna wait til the weekend and try again, I don't want to use it too often :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I *think* I just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler, very fast, but only for a second or two and now baby has hidden again, but only 7+5 and I am fluffier than I should be, so .. gonna wait til the weekend and try again, I don't want to use it too often :) xx

Does something happen when you use it too often?


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I *think* I just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler, very fast, but only for a second or two and now baby has hidden again, but only 7+5 and I am fluffier than I should be, so .. gonna wait til the weekend and try again, I don't want to use it too often :) xx
> 
> Does something happen when you use it too often?Click to expand...


I am not sure, I have just read that it might not be good if over-used and to try to limit to a couple of times a week, 10-20 mins a time
and even if there is no truth to it, I wouldn't want to over-use and something happen, although I can't see what would happen :( x


----------



## Katiie

Hello new ladies!
Ill add you in a moment. 

Dancer I am praying for you, keep us updated!

I had my scan today!
The sonographer was horrible. She wouldn't let me see and everytime I lifted my head up to try and see she asked me to put it down again :(

Luckily Chris and Cameron sat at the end of the bed and saw everything. 
He even saw baby moving!!
The heart was strong too <3
So in love. I have such a strong feeling its a girl too. 

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-37.jpg

The reason I keep bleeding is something to do with my cervix. 
But it should all be fine!!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Hello new ladies!
> Ill add you in a moment.
> 
> Dancer I am praying for you, keep us updated!
> 
> I had my scan today!
> The sonographer was horrible. She wouldn't let me see and everytime I lifted my head up to try and see she asked me to put it down again :(
> 
> Luckily Chris and Cameron sat at the end of the bed and saw everything.
> He even saw baby moving!!
> The heart was strong too <3
> So in love. I have such a strong feeling its a girl too.
> 
> https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-37.jpg
> 
> The reason I keep bleeding is something to do with my cervix.
> But it should all be fine!!

On my sister, my mum bled from 6ish weeks until 23 weeks, due to a cervical polyp, they removed it and nothing after? xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

I am so happy for you Katiie and praying I'll have a similar post in a few hours :thumbup: Sorry the tech didn't let you see like she should have, so glad you got a pic and they were able to see movement!


----------



## crysshae

Katie - I'm sorry the tech was so annoying, but what wonderful news.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie I am so glad that everything went well. I bet you are way more relieved to know what the bleed is actually from, and it has nothing to do with baby is even better!! Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## Katiie

How are you crysshae :flower:

Any news dancer?


----------



## Dancerforlife

So my 2:45 appointment was pushed to 3:30 and then I waited in the waiting room until 4:20 :growlmad: but it's okay because baby's alright!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

I was seriously freaking out all day and the entire hour in the waiting room, apparently there was a possible ectopic which was why I was pushed so I understand but still drove me crazy.

They found a small subchorionic hematoma that they think was a lot larger before I had the gushes, with rest all should be well and bleeding should stop. Cervix was closed. Baby had a heart beat of 162 and we even saw movement! Haha I burst into tears when I heart the heart beat, so so so happy!
 



Attached Files:







9wk Sonogram.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> So my 2:45 appointment was pushed to 3:30 and then I waited in the waiting room until 4:20 :growlmad: but it's okay because baby's alright!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> I was seriously freaking out all day and the entire hour in the waiting room, apparently there was a possible ectopic which was why I was pushed so I understand but still drove me crazy.
> 
> They found a small subchorionic hematoma that they think was a lot larger before I had the gushes, with rest all should be well and bleeding should stop. Cervix was closed. Baby had a heart beat of 162 and we even saw movement! Haha I burst into tears when I heart the heart beat, so so so happy!

That is awesome news Congrats! Great looking baby!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Great news katiie and dancer!!! So glad your beans are doing well :)


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well, Katie. Thank you. Waiting for AF. 

Fabulous news Dancer!


----------



## iseebabydust

Hi ladies, I'm pregnant with my first. My flower is due february 27 :)


----------



## iseebabydust

Have any of you not had morning sickness? I'm 6+3 and nothing. Just a lot hungrier...


----------



## Katiie

I didn't have ms till 8 weeks :) xxxx


----------



## HappyHome

*Katiie,* so pleased all is well, gutting the sonographer didnt let you peep but if all is well than thats excellent and you got a little pic too. So sweet.
*Dancer* - all the very best with your scan hun. What time is it? I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## ksilme

I haven't had ms like that, I am 8 weeks tomorrow, only symptom I have had is sore boobs, but that is getting more intermittent x


----------



## iseebabydust

Sore boobs is all I have. I hope m/s stays far away :D


----------



## allforthegirl

I had ms up to 8 weeks then it seems to be less and less. I get tons of growing pains and boobs are always sore!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Phew! I just read the whole thread! I should of joined sooner but I'm happy to be sharing February with all you chat-happy ladies! Our EDD by ovulation is Feb 21, my youngest brothers birthday! So sorry for anyone who's had a loss up til now, it broke my heart reading them. :hugs:

For us, this is our first pregnancy and first grandchild for both sets of parents and even first great grandchild on two of our sides!! I found out a few days before Father's Day and made a bit if an elaborate plan to tell my oh on Fathers Day. We're thrilled but oh early on did too much googling and really freaked himself out over the million and one possibilities out there of something bad happening. We told my parents and some extended family a week later after my convocation ceremony at lunch celebrating my nursing degree. We then told Kurtis's parents a few days later after their big move-in (perfect time to move cross provinces and come live in our city once again!!) 
Otherwise the wait has been excruciating, we have our first appt with the midwife July 22 and hopefully get a scan right away after that! Had an hcg of 85 at 12 dpo and have poas a few times just to keep my fears at bay... Otherwise my symptoms have been quite mild to non-existent at times and it makes me worry! I too secretly wished for ms to hit me just to feel more pregnant. I just need real confirmation!! Lol anyways that's it for now!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm glad you found us OurLilFlu!! Will be good to chat with you again! ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I know allforthegirl! I missed seeing you in the TWW etc for so long! Glad to see everything is going fine and a chatty thread to keep my days occupied waiting for this appt to finally come! 6+ weeks of waiting is too long!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is a weird feeling because it feels like it is taking forever then on the other end it is going by fast. I can't believe that it has already been 40 days since we found out the good news.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Definitely! So used to living in 2 ish week increments! Lol it'll fly by I'm sure I'm just impatient to see this lil guy/gal. I wishing so hard for you to get your girl!! :pink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awwwwe that is so sweet of you! :hugs:

It will go by faster than you think. 

I have a Dr apt tomorrow, I am hoping to hear babes heart beat. I am hoping that he will at least try!!

An amnio would be nice too, would love to know as soon as possible if I am truly having this little girl of my dreams


----------



## crysshae

They say the MaterniT21 tests doctors are doing at 10-12 weeks to test for trisomies will tell you the sex of the baby. It's only a blood test, so no need for invasive procedures if you go that route.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome lovely ladies!

*So here's my little question of the day...
Will you be finding out the sex?*


My answer, 
Nope! Team yellow all the way <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think they do that up here..... :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Welcome lovely ladies!
> 
> *So here's my little question of the day...
> Will you be finding out the sex?*
> 
> 
> My answer,
> Nope! Team yellow all the way <3

Yes absolutely!! I will be surprised when we find out no different when the baby comes out.... I am a planner, I like to be ready and I don't want yellow. I am not a big fan of it!!


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> I don't think they do that up here..... :(

That stinks.



allforthegirl said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lovely ladies!
> 
> *So here's my little question of the day...
> Will you be finding out the sex?*
> 
> 
> My answer,
> Nope! Team yellow all the way <3
> 
> Yes absolutely!! I will be surprised when we find out no different when the baby comes out.... I am a planner, I like to be ready and I don't want yellow. I am not a big fan of it!!Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly. I like to have everything ready, and I don't like yellow clothes. My babies never look good in them.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't want to find out but the oh does... I think I can convince him to wait. His argument is re: gender neutral stuff and wanting to plan as well. I don't like yellow but I love greens and neutrals. They only wear they're newborn stuff for a little while anyways, you can go all blue or pink for the next size lol and we won't have any shortage of spoiling with this lil bub... First grandchild, I'm sure shower aside everyone will go and shop once baby is born lol


----------



## Katiie

We are staying yellow! My reasons:

1. You push harder
2. Your more motivated in labour (well I was!!)
3. I asked for my bf to tell me the sex of our first born. It was the most perfect and special moment when he told me, with tears in his eyes, that he was a he :cloud9: (check my birth story if you like)
4. Newborn babies in white!! Hellooooo cutest thing ever. 
5. Telling everyone he was a he & had been born... Perfect. 
6. It's more exciting to keep guessing! 

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/a10b2fb7.jpg
My son at 1 week old :) 
In white! ;)
AND grumpy after his first bath :haha:

We aren't having a nursery,
As we only have a 2 bed. 
So nothing to decorate. 

We are having a woodland theme, so light greens :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Those are great reasons Katie!! 

Though I am not in agreeance with the whole "you push harder thing" just because you don't know what it is. You are going to push just as hard because no matter if you know or don't you just want to see and hold your little one in your arms finally. 

The only thing that has hindered me pushing is being too numb from the epidural, because I could not feel myself pushing. One of the reasons I will going natural this time. ;)


----------



## Katiie

:shrug: that was something I was told.... But I wouldn't be able to say or not. As I've only done it the one time ;)

Your body takes over when it comes to pushing anyway :haha:


----------



## Katiie

I just noticed...

THERE'S A MARCH 2014 BABY GROUP!!
Suddenly we aren't the newest group anymore!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes I'm kinda thinking a jungle theme / safari! And yes white is nice but how do you keep it clean lol I know I can't on myself hahah and I would love to have that moment with Kurtis!! Ahh I hope I can sway him!


----------



## ksilme

Well, I want to find out the sex, so I can be prepared, but hubby is dead set against finding out :( although the thought of him telling me if Lo is a boy or girl at the birth does sound like an amazing experience :) 
I have found myself saying 'she' but I have been told several times in the past that my first child would be a boy x 

I def heard heartbeat, although very quiet and brief, the doppler couldn't pick up the rate as it was too quiet, i videoed it, but my phone picked up the static sound more than anything :(


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm not going to find out, I want the suprise like Katie said.

I'm getting scared and excited at the thought of our next ultrasound scan - 2 weeks on Monday and it can't come quick enough.

I've got a question though for everyone... Is it safe to have a leg and bikini wax whilst in the first trimester? I've got a wedding and a holiday in late July early August so was going to get my legs waxed for this - now I'm not sure. Will it hurt more if I do it? X x


----------



## Katiie

It might hurt more... 

But I wouldn't know. I shave :haha:


----------



## crysshae

I've heard bikini waxes can cause you to bleed more because of the extra blood flow.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yes! I will be finding out as early as possible. Neither DH nor I have the patience to wait :) was a special moment for us finding out in the ultrasound 

Waxing will hurt more but it's not dangerous to do so, my sister did the same when she had a holiday and couldn't see that area to shave haha

Happy 4th of July to my fellow Americans! Hope everyone is having a safe and fun holiday! We took DD to the parade this morning and she loved it, waved at all the floats to get lots of candy :) so much so that I have to go wake her from her marathon nap (4 hrs eek). So fun to have these little moments with her and know that I get to do it all over again with LO!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I am constipated badly, went to the bathroom and pushed my heart out even put my leg on the counter tmi, when I wiped my cm was tented pink. Im soooo scared, I do not want another mc , I just wwnt my bean to be okay. I have an appt tomorrow and I could just cry all night.


----------



## allforthegirl

Waxing is totally cool while PG.

OMG you should never push that hard to poo.... :nope: I am sure the bleeding was just you pushing too hard, and baby is just fine. Are you sure the blood wasn't from the other hole?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im sure, it was in my cm, and tje cm was tented pink. I know I shouldn't but I just wanted it out. I haven't had a regular bm since like last Friday :(

Im so scared, but I do remember my last mc when I started spotting it didnt stop, so as long as rhere is no spotting or pink cm I think ill be okay. Im super upset though.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's definitely just from trying to have a bm, happened to me over the weekend but I didn't pay too much mind, it was very light pink and did not continue. Just try to relax and get lots of fluid and fibre


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just want to cry, im beyond mad at myself. Im so damn hard headed abd selfish. If I have a mc I will blame myself. I will just be devastated. I should have just went and got my medicine the doctor called in and not tried fixing it with prunes and water. I am so mad at myself. I feel like I put my bean in danger because I didnt want to take thr medicine. :cry: 

Ourlilflu was it mixed with your cm, or just on the toilet paper when you wiped?


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I thought I was doing well with the ms thing until I just had a blizzard, now it feels like its going to come back up at me. Now I am lying down in bed wiling it to go away. :sick:


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> I just want to cry, im beyond mad at myself. Im so damn hard headed abd selfish. If I have a mc I will blame myself. I will just be devastated. I should have just went and got my medicine the doctor called in and not tried fixing it with prunes and water. I am so mad at myself. I feel like I put my bean in danger because I didnt want to take thr medicine. :cry:
> 
> Ourlilflu was it mixed with your cm, or just on the toilet paper when you wiped?

I have never heard of anyone mc after straining for a movement. You'll be just fine.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I hope so, im hoping to see a healthy bean tomorrow!!!!! Thanks for the support ladies. Aww allforthegirl im sorry, do yiu happen to have any zofran??


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing yet. I will be seeing the Dr tomorrow. He already offered diclectin to me the first time I saw him, didn't think I needed it. Though I'm not sure if it will work when it is mainly reflux making me nauseous. Guess we will find out.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hopefully you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks I hope so too.


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> *So here's my little question of the day...
> Will you be finding out the sex?*

If possible (ie. The sonographer can definitely tell) we will find out. 
With dd3 my DH was working away and couldn't make the scan so when I went in I took a pen, paper and envelope and the wonderful lady wrote it and sealed it for us. We opened it together and found out in the evening. It was a really good way of finding out. 
Finding out for us definitely helps bonding, especially with the other children. I like to start using the baby's name too.


----------



## HappyHome

Sorry you are feeling rough AFTG hope it eases off soon xx


----------



## bexibabes

hiya, im 6w 3d with our rainbow baby, had a mmc and d&c in april, got caught first cycle x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Just found this group (thanks to "HappyHome" posting in another thread!) and would love to join you all! :)

I'm 29 (turning 30 in a few weeks... eek!) and I'm from the U.S. but I live in the Netherlands (DH is Dutch). I've had one previous pregnancy which turned into my amazing DS who turned 2 last weekend :cloud9:

I HATED being pregnant the first time. Had constant nausea/vomiting from 6 weeks till past 20 weeks, then hip, rib, and back pain, heartburn, bloating, water retention... this time I expect I'll be able to appreciate pregnancy more since I know what it's like to have my DS, and I've hit the 6-week mark and m/s hasn't started (yet!) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get it! (unlikely, but hey, I can still hope!)

My first scan is on Tuesday! I estimate I'm due somewhere on/before Feb 24th. I should get more definite dates on Tuesday!

Looking forward to learning more about you all as well! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Welcome!!!

I also hated pregnancy the first time....
For the same reasons as you! 

My ms hit at 8 weeks and its back in full force. I hope you don't suffer! 

Happy birthday to your ds ;)
Ill add you to the front page xx


----------



## Katiie

Baileeboo77 said:


> Im sure, it was in my cm, and tje cm was tented pink. I know I shouldn't but I just wanted it out. I haven't had a regular bm since like last Friday :(
> 
> Im so scared, but I do remember my last mc when I started spotting it didnt stop, so as long as rhere is no spotting or pink cm I think ill be okay. Im super upset though.

Don't panic!!!
I started with pink tinged cm. then thick brown, then brown, then pink,
A couple of times bright red and 1 clot. 

My baby is FINE at 9 weeks :) 
I've seen her twice. And she's growing. 

I have Cervical ectropion which causes spotting :) xxxx


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, how is everyone? Welcome to the New ladies and congrats :) xx 
had booking appt this morning, she has put me as edd of 5/2/14 but I know I am 14/2/14 do ignoring her date, just means they should put my scan through a bit quicker, they will class me as 12 week's on 24 July but I won't be 12 weeks til 2 August but hopefully they will scan me after 27th July as on holiday 20-27th July xx


----------



## Katiie

Exciting!

They put my EDD as 6th Feb. 
I'm waiting fr my 12 week scan till I change it which is on 25th July!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, my midwife called me today and told me to come in on Monday for my first midwife appt, rather than 6th September lol, she said the receptionist was silly to have me come at 18 weeks! I'm looking forward to that.

Cutest thing happened today, I was talking to my 4 year old nephew he was asking me where the baby was so I pointed to my tummy, he was shocked and his mouth dropped lol he said "you ate the baby!!!!" In sheer horror I laughed so hard and asked his mum to take care of it because I didn't know what to tell him ! So his mum "explained the when mummy and daddy love each other bla bla" lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Allforthegirl... My ms was at bay with only 1 or 2 days where I was gaggy / heave-y until basically midnight last night, walking home from the bus stop after work I probably had to stop 4 times to get something out... Welcome to week 8 I guess!


----------



## KerryGold

We will also be team :yellow: again. We have lots of nice bright neutral NB stuff.

I have my booking with the MW on Monday and our follow-up scan to hopefully see growth on Tuesday.

I feel sick at the thought of being told bad news again. :cry:

I was ACTUALLY sick in front of work colleagues yesterday after a coach trip down windy lanes! :blush:

xXx


----------



## crysshae

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi girls, my midwife called me today and told me to come in on Monday for my first midwife appt, rather than 6th September lol, she said the receptionist was silly to have me come at 18 weeks! I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Cutest thing happened today, I was talking to my 4 year old nephew he was asking me where the baby was so I pointed to my tummy, he was shocked and his mouth dropped lol he said "you ate the baby!!!!" In sheer horror I laughed so hard and asked his mum to take care of it because I didn't know what to tell him ! So his mum "explained the when mummy and daddy love each other bla bla" lol

Lol. From the mouths of babes. Kids are so fun!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi girls, my midwife called me today and told me to come in on Monday for my first midwife appt, rather than 6th September lol, she said the receptionist was silly to have me come at 18 weeks! I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Cutest thing happened today, I was talking to my 4 year old nephew he was asking me where the baby was so I pointed to my tummy, he was shocked and his mouth dropped lol he said "you ate the baby!!!!" In sheer horror I laughed so hard and asked his mum to take care of it because I didn't know what to tell him ! So his mum "explained the when mummy and daddy love each other bla bla" lol

Wow that is just too cute!!



OurLilFlu said:


> Allforthegirl... My ms was at bay with only 1 or 2 days where I was gaggy / heave-y until basically midnight last night, walking home from the bus stop after work I probably had to stop 4 times to get something out... Welcome to week 8 I guess!

Oh no!! I am sorry you are having to go through this too.... Hopefully it wont be that bad everyday!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new women that have joined!! :hi:


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo--you won't have a mc from straining to poop. I doubt you are having a mc, but if you were to, don't blame yourself. It's almost always beyond our control and has nothing to do with something we do or don't do.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Been a while since checking in! I am in Albuquerque visiting my parents, which has been fun.

Nausea's been a BIT better but I think it helps that I'm not working much whie I'm here. I've had plenty of opportunity to just rest.

However, the water retention is making me insane. I haven't been eating a ton and I feel really really gross still. I just put on a t-shirt that fit me fine a week ago and it's super tight in the upper arms. I know that it's just water but for some reason it doesn't make me feel any better about it!
Anyone else having this issue yet??

Hope all of you are well :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im just so damn paranoid! !! :shrug: I just want my bean to be snug as a bug! Haven't had any sign of pink cm since and I have had another bm so I think I just strained toooo damn much! Have an appt at 130 today and im praying to see a healthy baby!!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

You are! Lol let us know how it goes! I'm sure everything will be A-ok!


----------



## 3xBlessed

BluemoonBubba, that is too funny!!! Love the way kids think!

Fingers crossed for you Baileeboo!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> Im just so damn paranoid! !! :shrug: I just want my bean to be snug as a bug! Haven't had any sign of pink cm since and I have had another bm so I think I just strained toooo damn much! Have an appt at 130 today and im praying to see a healthy baby!!!!!!

I understand! It's hard not to worry :)


----------



## Itsychik

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Cutest thing happened today, I was talking to my 4 year old nephew he was asking me where the baby was so I pointed to my tummy, he was shocked and his mouth dropped lol he said "you ate the baby!!!!" In sheer horror I laughed so hard and asked his mum to take care of it because I didn't know what to tell him ! So his mum "explained the when mummy and daddy love each other bla bla" lol

Hilarious!! :haha:


When do most of you ladies have your first scans? At how many weeks?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay saw the baby!!!!! Hb was 182!!!!!! Little legs were kicking so cute, he said everything looks great and measuring a day off he said is fine :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG-20130705-WA0001.jpg


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Bailee!


----------



## Itsychik

Sounds great Bailee! Congrats! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awesome Bailee!! Hope that was a huge relief for you!


----------



## Baileeboo77

For sure was, hb was great I say girl because it was so high!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: MS is kicking my butt big time. I hope all my fellow Americans had a great 4th of July! 



Katiie said:


> *So here's my little question of the day...
> Will you be finding out the sex?*

We are finding out as soon as we can. We're both hoping for a girl as this will probably be our first and only child. Plus if it's a girl my oldest niece has promised to mail me all of the great nieces old clothes. :happydance:



Itsychik said:


> I'm 29 (turning 30 in a few weeks... eek!) and I'm from the U.S. but I live in the Netherlands (DH is Dutch). I've had one previous pregnancy which turned into my amazing DS who turned 2 last weekend :cloud9:

Welcome! I'm 29 as well and am originally from Colorado but have been living in Denmark the last 11ish years. How long ago did your husband steal you away? :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Guen :wave:

I love seeing other Americans on here who are living in Europe! Makes me feel a little less alone :haha:

I came here (LONG story short) in 2006 to be an au pair for a year, after I graduated from college, and met my now-husband while au pairing :) I "officially" immigrated in July 2008, but I generally make it back a few times a year to visit friends/family in Virginia.

Sounds like your BFP was a long time coming! Congrats! You must be thrilled :) How do you like living in Denmark? (Is your DH Danish?)


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Itsychik: Once every blue moon you find one of us but I think most people don't realize we aren't from around here and this we're just a bit odd. :haha: Which in my case would be true no matter what. :blush:

That's great that you get to go back and visit regularly. I've made it home twice in the last 11 years. It's just too expensive to travel!

We'd been trying for the last decade and managed to get pregnant one other time in that period (ectopic). So we're pretty excited. DH is Danish, we met when he was an exchange student. Denmark is.... different we'll just put it that way LOL.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I guess I may not be out of the woods for having a safe pg! 

Some of you know but some of you won't know this, so I will just re-explain my situation.

With my second birth I had a fluke thing happen to me, where the blood from the baby came back up into my blood and caused high antibodies to some of my baby's proteins. So when it came time for all the blood tests with #3 they found a very elevated level of this anti-kel which is very very very dangerous if the baby has that protein. The Dr up in the NWT had no clue what this was but new it was most likely going to end up badly, and they told me the whole time. Well it turned out that baby had that protein and the Dr freaked out even more. I was transferred to a Dr in the home town from where I lived, and he gave me amazing care. He was not all freaked out about it and new exactly what it was and how to deal with it. Wow did that put my mind to ease. 

So he monitored me very closely, and at one point his levels started to drop. So we had to travel to another province so that the baby may have a intro uterine blood transfusion. My little guy had two of them and wasn't expected to pull through just because he was delivered. There was a high risk that he would still need transfusions after birth. I was blessed with a beautiful baby boy that didn't need anything extra. He was a true miracle.

So then when I found out that I was PG with #4 we knew that there may be an issue. We went through all the testing and he came out clean, form the scary life threatening antibodies. And we delivered a healthy baby with out any issues. 

Now my levels are very elevated, which means that the three proteins that DH has (not as life threatening but still very well could pose a problem due to my high levels) still could cause baby to become anemic and pass. So it was explained that the odds are high, because baby has a 50% chance of getting each. So 50% chance to have s, 50% chance of e, and 50% chance of getting k. So the chance of getting at least one of them is very high!! *sigh*

The next step is for me to be reffered to a maternal specialist so I can be monitored very closely. There are two tests that they may try, a very new blood test that is still in the testing phase, or an amnio to find out what proteins baby will have. 

So I get to sit on the edge of my chair possibly my whole PG wondering if baby will make it tomorrow. I envy all of you that once you hit 12 weeks your risk is sooooo very low. 

On a good note I did get to see baby again today. He whipped out a portable hand held u/s machine. Baby looked so cute! That part was awesome. sorry no photo from that little thing. One thing i did see on the screen was that the umbilical cord was on the right side of the machine so I guess that means that it is on the left side in real life.... So per the theory it should be a girl.:happydance:

P.S. I am sorry if you read this in another thread, I have many, and it is too long to re write.


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm sorry to hear that aftg, that sounds very stressful :(. I hope the fact that you've gotten through it before gives you some faith that you can again. Will you be able to see the same Dr. that you saw last time this happened who took really good care of you? 

Glad you got to see peanut today and will be thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure we will make through it. It is just all the unwanted stress of it all. It is always going to be in the back of my mind what if we don't catch it in time.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's tough to hear allforthegirl. Hopefully everything is just great this time also and that all those levels stay where they should! It sounds nerve wracking but you're a kick ass woman as it is, so power on! :hugs:


----------



## shazann

Hi can I join I am due 22nd with my 2nd baby. I am hating the morning/all day sickness, I didn't have it with my first so I am hoping this might be a sign that we will be having a girl this time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Your very sweet OLF :hugs: I am trying my vest to be up beat and try to not worry myself too much until I know more conclusives.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness I am so ill :( I am praying this is over soon I don't think I can take much more :( :( :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry you are still feelin so poorly. I hope it fade soon too. :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry you have to deal with all of the AFTG!! It sounds incredibly stressful! Hopefully you'll be in the care of the same doctor you had previously and have the same outcome...a beautiful, healthy baby! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## confuzion

May I join? Just found this thread and I'm super excited :happydance:

I am due the 21st!


----------



## mstennischick

Hey! Mine is the 21st!


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, welcome new ladies :hi:
Doing my best to keep out of the sun, I can't handle it.
I have zero symptoms, I know I should be pleased about that but it is making me worry. The only difference I feel is that I'm feeling bigger and my boobs have grown a bit. 
I wish I was having an early scan, I have at least another 5wks to wait.
Seeing the GP surgery nurse on Monday to complete referral paperwork to the Midwife team.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome all you new girls and congrats!
Ill add you in a moment :)


----------



## Katiie

*Today's question...

Do you have names picked out yet?*

We deffo have a girl name I'm not 100% on the boys. 

:pink: Isabelle Ellen Jane :pink:
:blue: Joseph William George :blue:

:)


On another note.
My boobs aren't sore anymore??? :shrug:
Also I'm hardly sick either. All my symptoms have gone :(


----------



## wellsk

Don't worry, it's completely normal for your symptoms to fluctuate! :hugs:
Some days my boobs are absolutely fine, then others they are agony!

As for QotD;
:pink: Iris Harriet Phyllis :pink:
:blue: Warwick Aramis Richard :blue:


----------



## Katiie

Lovely names!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

To the other girls, I'm due on Feb 21 too! Hopefully the scan will confirm the same as its my youngest brothers birthday. 
QotD:
:blue: Jacob Xavier after each of our grandparents
:pink: No ideas, we haven't compared lists yet, mine has grown to about 30!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

:pink: Yara Grace :pink:

:blue: Younis Zayn :blue:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Katiie said:


> On another note.
> My boobs aren't sore anymore??? :shrug:
> Also I'm hardly sick either. All my symptoms have gone :(

Metoo, all symptoms are gone. I'm also spotting today which is driving me nuts I'm so scared, tomorrow can't come quick enough to ask my midwife.


----------



## 3xBlessed

:pink: Alexis Kendall :pink:
:blue: Brayden John :blue:

But those are my choices...DH is not in agreement! LOL! I figure I can get away with the girl name if it's a girl since we have two boys...but probably not the boy name!


----------



## allforthegirl

:pink: Seraphina Dawn :pink: 
:blue: ????????????????


----------



## Katiie

Such lovely names!!

Well no symptoms still. 
I'm still spotting but that's kinda a weird symptom for me haha it means I still have HCG!


----------



## Baileeboo77

:girl: all we know is Brilee for her first name
:boy: I like Easton he likes Brantlee but I think we will find something better


----------



## Katiie

They are cute!!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

First, allforthegirl: sending you lots of :hugs:

I posted a few days ago that I hadn't had many symptoms yet and was hoping to escape the horrible m/s that I suffered with with my first pregnancy... then yesterday morning, BAM! Had to call my DH to come get our DS because I couldn't control the gagging, and ALLLL DAY I thought I was going to throw up any minute. And I'm almost constantly hungry but don't feel like eating anything. *sigh* Here's hoping the m/s isn't as bad as it was last time :(

Qotd:

Actually, I'd really love some opinions. For a girl we're torn between Juliet and Jasmine. We had agreed it would be Juliet but somehow started liking Jasmine as well. My DS has a Dutch name so I want our next one to have a more American-sounding name. Although the Dutch way of pronouncing "Jasmine" is "Yas- mine" (like, "hey, that's mine!") which I actually really like (but then it's spelled "Jasmijn"). What do you ladies think? Juliet vs Jasmine vs Jasmijn?

For a boy we have no idea. I like Taylor, DH hates it. DH likes Marc, but I don't want a common name (there are a million "Marc's" in NL where we live). For our DS, "Bram" was literally the only name we could agree on (DH's choice, as he vetoed all the ones I chose). We might have to wait for the gender scan before making an effort to pick out a boy's name :haha:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Welcome to the new ladies. :wave:

:pink: Kaylee Anne Jolynn
:blue: Ragnar Joe Sawyer


----------



## ksilme

we like Imogen and Errinaya (not agreed on pronunciation though I like Erra-nigh-uh hubby likes Erra-nay-uh 
and for boy, not agreed at all, I like Ruben, Zack, Noah, Brody etc he likes Mark, John, Micheal, etc basically anyone in his family lol xx


----------



## confuzion

Judy for a girl and Zane for a boy. But DH definitely not in agreement (why must they be so difficult? lol).


----------



## shazann

Lots of great baby names. Mine are
:pink: Melora Ann Walker
:blue: Maicer/Magnus/Memnon Andrew Walker

We are still not decided on a boys name. M name suggestions welcome.


----------



## mybabydreams

Hi ladies! Just checked in and so excited to see how many babies there are on the first page now!!!! 
Havent got as far as thinking about names yet, too scared to even let myself fantasize until I have seen a scan as Im still not quite convinced of the fact that I really am pregnant (despite around 50 tests confirming that I am!)
Do any of you ladies have the same fear as me, that you will get to your first scan, only to be told you imagined it all and there is nothing there? Im even dreaming about it now and driving myself insane! :wacko::wacko:xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> *Today's question...
> 
> Do you have names picked out yet?*



:happydance: A qyestion of the day. I love these.
:pink: Jessica or Hayley, really not sure
:blue: Nate

thought those are definitely subject to change. We're trying to fill a block of the alphabet so a N or J really :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Itsychik said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> First, allforthegirl: sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> I posted a few days ago that I hadn't had many symptoms yet and was hoping to escape the horrible m/s that I suffered with with my first pregnancy... then yesterday morning, BAM! Had to call my DH to come get our DS because I couldn't control the gagging, and ALLLL DAY I thought I was going to throw up any minute. And I'm almost constantly hungry but don't feel like eating anything. *sigh* Here's hoping the m/s isn't as bad as it was last time :(
> 
> Qotd:
> 
> Actually, I'd really love some opinions. For a girl we're torn between Juliet and Jasmine. We had agreed it would be Juliet but somehow started liking Jasmine as well. My DS has a Dutch name so I want our next one to have a more American-sounding name. Although the Dutch way of pronouncing "Jasmine" is "Yas- mine" (like, "hey, that's mine!") which I actually really like (but then it's spelled "Jasmijn"). What do you ladies think? Juliet vs Jasmine vs Jasmijn?
> 
> For a boy we have no idea. I like Taylor, DH hates it. DH likes Marc, but I don't want a common name (there are a million "Marc's" in NL where we live). For our DS, "Bram" was literally the only name we could agree on (DH's choice, as he vetoed all the ones I chose). We might have to wait for the gender scan before making an effort to pick out a boy's name :haha:

I like Jasmine too, it's also pronounced Yasmine (Yas-Meen) in Arabic..Yasmeen is the arabic version of Jasmine..


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my ultrasound this morning! Baby is measuring 2 days early and the heart rate was 170! Yay!


----------



## grandcoeur

Hi ladies, i'd like to join your group. I am due on February 21st, I had my first U/S last tuesday and saw a HB of 122, I go for another one tomorrow.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome!!

My naughty BnB unsubscribed me!!
I'm off to Liverpool tomorrow for a few days so may be away from here. We get wifi in the hotel so should be able to check in. 

Great news about the scans ladies! ;) fantastic news!

As for the names, they are all FAB! And I agree with DHs, why can't they like what we like? :haha: 

So here's my better late than never, QOTD;
*Whats your mothers intuition say? Boy or girl?*

Always interesting to hear ;)
Everything SCREAMS girl to me, but sometimes I think boy. 
I'm about 70% girl 40% boy...


----------



## youngmamttc

Mine says boy but maybe thats more wishful thinking for me. If i had a boy id have my one of each and be happy :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Mine says girl too but probably just because I already have two boys.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've always dreamed of having a girl so that's the way I lean. I trust my bfs mom though because she knew I was pg even before we told them at like 5 weeks and she is dead set its a girl!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm leaning boy (probably because I really want one of each) but also because of the old wives tales. Babies HR was lower than DD's at the same time, I want all spicy foods and meat-last time wanted sweets, and don't feel AS hideous as last time. Haha supposedly girls 'steal' your looks :)

We'll see, I'll be happy with a healthy baby after the scare last week but we should all post whether we were right when we have our gender scans!


----------



## rhiannon240

Im thinking boy. But my dd says girl :)


----------



## HappyHome

3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound this morning! Baby is measuring 2 days early and the heart rate was 170! Yay!

Great news, pleased all is well :happydance:



Katiie said:


> QOTD;
> *Whats your mothers intuition say? Boy or girl?*

I'm thinking girl, simply because I have 3 already. I'm happy for either gender, a boy would be completely awesome too.


----------



## HappyHome

Had my GP appointment yesterday. Filled in paperwork, literally weight, previous pregnancy history, LMP. So now I wait for MW to call. Nurse said EDD is 22 feb. Guess the scan will give me a better indication seeing as NHS online calculator says 19th.


----------



## Itsychik

3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound this morning! Baby is measuring 2 days early and the heart rate was 170! Yay!

yay! congrats! :)



Katiie said:


> So here's my better late than never, QOTD;
> *Whats your mothers intuition say? Boy or girl?*

I'm thinking girl :pink: but some of that could be wishful thinking. With my DS though I was 99% sure he was a boy and he was (we also wanted a boy first)! So we're just assuming this one is a girl. DH thinks so too!

I had my first scan this morning! :cloud9: I'm going to update my ticker, my EDD has been moved up to Feb 22nd!


----------



## KerryGold

I also had scan today. All AOK!

Can post a pic later. Measuring 7+2 so EDD 23/2.

I cried with relief!

xXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

Looks like I can be counted out ladies. Scan today. No heartbeat. Progesterone dropping and hcg not doubling. Midwife told me she was sure I was going to miscarry. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry to hear your news! All of our worst thoughts! Hopefully your body is good to you soon and you have a sticky bean! Take time for yourself and heal..

Congrats to the others and their scans


----------



## hibiscus07

confuzion said:


> Looks like I can be counted out ladies. Scan today. No heartbeat. Progesterone dropping and hcg not doubling. Midwife told me she was sure I was going to miscarry. Just a waiting game now.

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I've been there several times, and it's a terrible feeling. You'll make it through, but take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm sorry Confuzion that you're having to go through this, I hope we'll see you back in the pregnancy boards when you're ready :hugs:


Today was the first day I actually threw up instead of just nausea :( I thought this MS stuff was going to be getting better soon not worse. Didn't have any really with my first but I am just miserable between 10-2, hope everyone else is feeling okay!


----------



## Baileeboo77

So sorry hun :(


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry!


----------



## Katiie

KerryGold said:


> I also had scan today. All AOK!
> Can post a pic later. Measuring 7+2 so EDD 23/2.
> I cried with relief!
> xXx

Perfect! congrats!!!



confuzion said:


> Looks like I can be counted out ladies. Scan today. No heartbeat. Progesterone dropping and hcg not doubling. Midwife told me she was sure I was going to miscarry. Just a waiting game now.

Oh Hun, I'm so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## Katiie

Hello from Liverpool! :wave: 
We had a good journey up here, but wow. The last 2 hour train made me feel so rough. 
Cameron was difficult to settle in the new environment and ended up in our bed, but oh well. 

I saw the lovely scan photos, congrats ladies!! Feels like ages ago since I have my 7&1 scan! So happy for you all xxxx

And I'm so sorry confuzion. 
I hope you get your rainbow soon xx

*Question of the (next few) days (as I'm away):
Do you think your little one will be late? Early? Or on time? 
*

I think mine will be late, by... 6 days! But I want them to be 8 days late for a valentines day baby ;)


----------



## Itsychik

KerryGold- yay! :happydance: that's great news :) Congrats!

confuzion: I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Danceforlife: my nausea today has been pretty bad. I slept horribly and was awake from 2:30 - almost 4 just trying not to throw up, then up a few more times, and up at 6 when I more or less begged DH to bring me some fruit to munch on before I got out of bed. I haven't thrown up any food yet, but have woken several mornings gagging/dry heaving.

Katiie: glad your trip went (relatively) well! Good luck getting your DS settled.

Qotd:
I'm hoping my LO will be late, for a variety of reasons (closer to a March baby! and in NL if your baby is born late, you get an extra day of mat leave for every day you're overdue. Plus my mom will be coming to visit from the U.S. and I'm going to ask her to come not earlier than a week after my due date, so it'd be nice if she was here to watch out DS when we go to the hospital).

But my DS was born really close to his due date. SO, I'm guessing this LO will be on time/early. But I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for at least a few days late :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
Been a while since I've checked in - the nausea and fatigue are hitting me hard and I feel like a permanent zombie at the minute! Have been reading the thread but literally haven't had the energy to type a response - how pathetic!
Confuzion - so sorry, have been there and it's horrible, sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs:
Well I need to catch up on the questions of the day! :haha:
Even if I remember them correctly I doubt they'll be in the right order!...
1) Girls names we like are Evie Bea or Joni Ruth, boys we're more stuck on. Middle name would definitely be Samuel after a friend we lost to suicide last year. But first names not sure.... Ieuan is up there as is Rufus but we're not convinced by any yet
2) We'll be finding out the sex, I do really love the idea of DH telling me at the birth but I know once the sonographer asks us at the 20 week scan there'll be no way I won't cave and find out! Boys run heavily in both sides of the family so DH is convinced we're team blue. I have a sneaking suspicion that we're pink but think that's just because I'd secretly love a little girl!
3) First pregnancy so I'm guessing I'll be late.... Don't really mind as far as dates go I just don't want to be induced....
Hope everyone is doing ok, this tri is rough but we're getting there - hopefully won't be too long before the 'bloom' sets in! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Qotd: since by lmp I'm due the 15 th and by O I'm due the 21, I want to wait for the scan to say for sure but either way ill probably go late is my guess...


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> *Question of the (next few) days (as I'm away):
> Do you think your little one will be late? Early? Or on time?
> *

Well if I think of history I'm going to say a touch early. dd1 was -1 day, dd2 -21 days, dd3 -4 days. So I'll be surprised if I'm overdue, but you never know.

Confuzion - I'm so sorry hun xx

I'm so pleased today's temperature has dropped a bit, I really dont get on with the warmer weather.


----------



## 3xBlessed

QOTD:
I have an advantage here...I know mine will be early or at least on time...my first son was 13 days late and was 9lbs. 12oz. After seeing his weight, my doctors said they wouldn't let me go past my due date with my second one...he was 3 days early and weighed 9lbs. 2oz. So I know I'll be induced by my due date if this baby doesn't show up early on its own. Which means that I will have 4 birthdays in my house in one month's time!!! Both my sons are January babies and my DH is February 8th! I feel like Betty Crocker with all the cupcakes and cakes I make during that month! LOL!


----------



## KerryGold

My DD was born at 39+4 so I'm just hoping not to go overdue!

Had to come home from work this afternoon. So pathetic. I was nearly in tears coz my work was too difficult!

xXx


----------



## baby1wanted

Kerrygold I came home mid morning on Monday! Going to try and go back in tomorrow but not sure I can even manage 2 days before the weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Thanks for the info on waxing. I'm defiantly going to do it. Booked in the day after my dating scan, a week before I go on holiday. I suppose I'm in a similar position to babyonewanted, as I've felt awful. Why its called morning sickness and not all day sickness ill never know. In the end the doctor put me on anti sickness tablets which have helped a lot.

In terms of when I think our baby will arrive, I can only go on my mums history, with me she was late,Mitch my brother she was early so I suppose I'll be late, could end up with a valentines birthday!

I secretly hope baby comes on 6th February thou. My reason is simple really. It was my granddads birthday, and he died on mine 2 years ago - the day before I had a miscarriage. I suppose I'd love a boy so we could use his name in the baby's name but I really don't mind what the sex is and I defiantly don't want to know - I want that suprise!

For boys names we've agreed on Steven William, but girls names we are totally stuck! We can't agree! Hubby thinks we are having a girl, but I'm sure well be having a boy!

Love to all x x x


----------



## A132429

Had some light spotting the other night and a small bit of bleeding yesterday, went into the hospital and they scanned me..I should have been 10+3 but baby was only measuring 5weeks and the sac was measuring 9weeks..I have another scan tomorro morning to see if there has been any progress although the doctor told me not to expect any and shes really sorry :( Guess I wont be seeing through to the end of this thread, Happy and Healthy 9 months to all you ladies though xxx


----------



## Baileeboo77

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

A132429 said:


> Had some light spotting the other night and a small bit of bleeding yesterday, went into the hospital and they scanned me..I should have been 10+3 but baby was only measuring 5weeks and the sac was measuring 9weeks..I have another scan tomorro morning to see if there has been any progress although the doctor told me not to expect any and shes really sorry :( Guess I wont be seeing through to the end of this thread, Happy and Healthy 9 months to all you ladies though xxx

So sorry!:hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry about the news of your scan :hugs: take care of yourself in this time


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry to hear this, sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## HappyHome

I'm sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry abut the news hun


----------



## Itsychik

oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ksilme

I am so sorry for your loss :( x hugs x 

How is everyone else? 

I rang hospital my 12 week scan is 6th August x


----------



## HappyHome

That's exciting, its great to have a date to look forward too. 

I'm doing well, gratefully, no idea when MW appointment will be yet, soon I hope. 
Still haven't told our parents yet, I dont think MIL will be too happy but never mind, she'll have to deal with it. She doesn't think much of dd3, must be awful to be that miserable that's all I can think. Our dd2 doesn't know yet either, she's almost 7 and we're just going to keep it quiet until the scan, I just dont want the entire school to know yet and I know she'll be so excited it would be cruel to expect her to keep it in.


----------



## Itsychik

HappyHome said:


> That's exciting, its great to have a date to look forward too.
> 
> I'm doing well, gratefully, no idea when MW appointment will be yet, soon I hope.
> Still haven't told our parents yet, I dont think MIL will be too happy but never mind, she'll have to deal with it. She doesn't think much of dd3, must be awful to be that miserable that's all I can think. Our dd2 doesn't know yet either, she's almost 7 and we're just going to keep it quiet until the scan, I just dont want the entire school to know yet and I know she'll be so excited it would be cruel to expect her to keep it in.

Why wouldn't your MIL be happy? I never understand why parents or in laws think they have any right to be anything OTHER than happy (and she doesn't think much of her own grandchild? How awful for you guys). Hope they show some support for you guys though :flower:


How is everyone else's relationship with their parents/in laws?


----------



## HappyHome

we've got a blended family, so when I came along MIL inherited two more grandchildren, then dd3 was born and she wasn't impressed that we'd had any children together and thought that having 5 children was crazy and that she couldn't see why we wanted any more and that it would ruin her at christmas. She's never bonded with dd3, who is a really sweet child btw, so I know this little bean will be facing the same fate. 
My kids don't need her approval to life a great life, she misses out the joys of them, which is sad.


----------



## Itsychik

HappyHome said:


> we've got a blended family, so when I came along MIL inherited two more grandchildren, then dd3 was born and she wasn't impressed that we'd had any children together and thought that having 5 children was crazy and that she couldn't see why we wanted any more and that it would ruin her at christmas. She's never bonded with dd3, who is a really sweet child btw, so I know this little bean will be facing the same fate.
> My kids don't need her approval to life a great life, she misses out the joys of them, which is sad.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm not sure how it's any of her business how many children you guys decide to have (more children = more love, right?) and being worried about HER Christmas is one of the most selfish reasons I've ever heard.

Good thing your kids have you guys to give them all the love they need :flower:


----------



## crysshae

A132429 said:


> Had some light spotting the other night and a small bit of bleeding yesterday, went into the hospital and they scanned me..I should have been 10+3 but baby was only measuring 5weeks and the sac was measuring 9weeks..I have another scan tomorro morning to see if there has been any progress although the doctor told me not to expect any and shes really sorry :( Guess I wont be seeing through to the end of this thread, Happy and Healthy 9 months to all you ladies though xxx

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

HappyHome said:


> we've got a blended family, so when I came along MIL inherited two more grandchildren, then dd3 was born and she wasn't impressed that we'd had any children together and thought that having 5 children was crazy and that she couldn't see why we wanted any more and that it would ruin her at christmas. She's never bonded with dd3, who is a really sweet child btw, so I know this little bean will be facing the same fate.
> My kids don't need her approval to life a great life, she misses out the joys of them, which is sad.

Sounds like your kids are better off. If she is that miserable and selfish, no need for them to have her as a prevalent part of their life.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I can identify with you HappyHome! My MIL is a grouch and a half as well. Her initial reaction will probably be, "I'm not babysitting". She watches our two sons a few days a week when I work (I'm a teacher so I'm off in the summer). She completely favors my older son too. When I was pregnant with my second son she told my DH that "hopefully I would slow down (as far as babies go) when he was born". That doesn't even make sense b/c my sons are 3 years apart...not like I was cranking out a kid a year (not that it is any of her business) and I only had 2 at that point...she has 3 kids herself!!! People are strange...let them be miserable. My parents are elated for us...I really hope it's a girl for my mom...she always adores all the girl clothes when we shop for the boys...she even buys outfits for her supervisor's daughter just so she can pick out girl clothes! LOL!


----------



## Dancerforlife

A132429, so sorry to hear :hugs:

HappyHome, that's terribly sad that your MIL doesn't see the joy in your growing family. Glad you don't let it get you down!

I'm trying not to jinx myself but I actually feel okay so far today! Last night DD and I were at the park for a couple hours and it really reassured me that one of the other mommies who just got into 2nd tri said she has a ton more energy now. I feel like I blocked out my memories of my last pregnancy, I need to get out the 'What to expect when you're expecting' books again :haha:

I think I forgot to answer the QotD too, I will probably be late again :( I had to be induced with DD. I'm hoping I won't have to be this time as the contractions were very close together straight away but we'll see! My dad's birthday is the 7th so would be neat if LO was late and came then.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
I just had my first "official" prenatal appointment today and it went well!
My OB offered me this new-ish blood test that will tell me with 99% accuracy whether baby has genetic defects, and....they can tell me the sex! At 10.5 weeks!!
I am not sure if this was available when I was pregnant with DS. She offered it because I'm now of "advanced maternal age", so I guess that does have its perks. Finding out the sex 8 weeks ahead of the 18 week ultrasound sounds good to me. Woohoo.

Has anyone else been offered this, or perhaps already taken the test? Anything interesting come of it?


----------



## Itsychik

Dancerforlife said:


> I think I forgot to answer the QotD too, I will probably be late again :( I had to be induced with DD. I'm hoping I won't have to be this time as the contractions were very close together straight away but we'll see! My dad's birthday is the 7th so would be neat if LO was late and came then.

My FIL's birthday is March 9th, and I actually think it would be really inconvenient to have LO born around the same time! We'd have issues every year trying to celebrate birthday's on different days. In our circle of close friends, there are 2 other kids with birthdays on March 3rd and 8th. On one hand I'd like a March birthday, but on another we don't have many birthday's on Feb (none in the family) so that would work well. Although another friend of ours just told us today they're expecting 3 days after I'm due! So that might be interesting :winkwink:




hibiscus07 said:


> I am not sure if this was available when I was pregnant with DS. She offered it because I'm now of "advanced maternal age", so I guess that does have its perks. Finding out the sex 8 weeks ahead of the 18 week ultrasound sounds good to me. Woohoo.
> 
> Has anyone else been offered this, or perhaps already taken the test? Anything interesting come of it?

I haven't heard of it! But that sounds awesome. When do you have the test, and how long will it take to get your results?

And how old are you? (if you don't mind me asking) :flower:

I would love to know the gender ASAP :)


----------



## crysshae

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All!
> I just had my first "official" prenatal appointment today and it went well!
> My OB offered me this new-ish blood test that will tell me with 99% accuracy whether baby has genetic defects, and....they can tell me the sex! At 10.5 weeks!!
> I am not sure if this was available when I was pregnant with DS. She offered it because I'm now of "advanced maternal age", so I guess that does have its perks. Finding out the sex 8 weeks ahead of the 18 week ultrasound sounds good to me. Woohoo.
> 
> Has anyone else been offered this, or perhaps already taken the test? Anything interesting come of it?

It sounds like the MaterniT21 test. I haven't had it yet, but my niece was just told she would have it at her next appointment because she will be 35 when her baby is born.


----------



## Katiie

So sorry for the loss I've missed :(
I hope you get your rainbow soon xxxx

I'm back from Liverpool now :) so ill be following this again!
My 12 week scan is in 2 weeks and I'm terrified!!


----------



## hibiscus07

> I haven't heard of it! But that sounds awesome. When do you have the test, and how long will it take to get your results?
> 
> And how old are you? (if you don't mind me asking) :flower:
> 
> I would love to know the gender ASAP :)

I know--sounds great! Apparently it can take 1-2 weeks for results, depending on their backlog I guess. I think there's only one lab that can analyze the results.

I'm actually 36 (aka, older than dirt :D )


----------



## hibiscus07

crysshae said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> I just had my first "official" prenatal appointment today and it went well!
> My OB offered me this new-ish blood test that will tell me with 99% accuracy whether baby has genetic defects, and....they can tell me the sex! At 10.5 weeks!!
> I am not sure if this was available when I was pregnant with DS. She offered it because I'm now of "advanced maternal age", so I guess that does have its perks. Finding out the sex 8 weeks ahead of the 18 week ultrasound sounds good to me. Woohoo.
> 
> Has anyone else been offered this, or perhaps already taken the test? Anything interesting come of it?
> 
> It sounds like the MaterniT21 test. I haven't had it yet, but my niece was just told she would have it at her next appointment because she will be 35 when her baby is born.Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one! I did a bit of research on it last night. Sounds like it's very accurate.


----------



## Katiie

Todays better late than never Question of the Day!

So lets get to know each other... More than 1 question today! Please don't feel you have to any all of them if you don't want to :)

About Me!
Name:
Age:
Occupation:
Where you Live:

Partners Name:
Partners Age:

Children?:
Pets?: 
Favourite Colour:
Favourite Film: 
Favourite Animal:


Here's my answers:
About Me!
Name: Katie
Age: 22 now, 23 when baby is due!
Occupation: HouseWife
Where you Live: A little town in Bildeston, but I say Ipswich, in the UK

Partners Name: Chris
Partners Age: 31 now, 32 when baby is due!!

Children?: Yes, my son is called Cameron and he's 21 months
Pets?: 2 Guinea Pigs and 3 Gerbils. 
Favourite Colour: I don't really have one, I like purple?
Favourite Film: Mumma Mia :haha:
Favourite Animal: again, don't really have one. I like penguins!


----------



## wellsk

Name: Kathryn
Age: 22, I'll be 23 too when baby is due
Occupation: I'm temping at the moment and currently without an assignment :(
Where you Live: Coventry, UK

Partners Name: Matt
Partners Age: 30

Children?: None, this will be our first (and probably last! :haha:)
Pets?: Two dogs and a Bearded Dragon
Favourite Colour: I don't think I have one either...
Favourite Film: Hot Fuzz
Favourite Animal: Penguins! :)


----------



## Katiie

Yay penguins!!


----------



## wellsk

I know, we have a lot in common :haha:
I'm completely obsessed with penguins and I'm planning a penguin themed nursery :cloud9:


----------



## Katiie

My little boy has a penguin teddy, I brought myself at the time from Tenerife. 
He's obsessed with it!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

About Me!
Name: Talia
Age: 25, 26 when bub is due
Occupation: Registered Nurse in Postpartum 
Where you Live: Edmonton, Canada 

Partners Name: Kurtis
Partners Age: 24

Children?: none, Furbaby!
Pets?: Female Boxer who just suffered a spinal cord stroke and is on strict rest :( and a 90 gallon saltwater fish tank! 
Favourite Colour: GREEN!
Favourite Film: Edward Scissorhands
Favourite Animal: Elephant


----------



## Itsychik

aww, fun to get to know everyone! :)

Here are my answers:

About Me!
Name: Leigh
Age: turning 30 in 2 weeks... eek!
Occupation: Project Management lead
Where you Live: Netherlands for the past 6 years (originally from Virginia, USA)

Partners Name: Roelof
Partners Age: 34... 35 when LO is due

Children?: 1 DS, just turned 2 (Bram :coud9:)
Pets?: Currently a rabbit and cat
Favourite Colour: Purple!
Favourite Film: Wow, don't know where to begin. Disney is a safe start.
Favourite Animal: Snake! Hippos, Peregrine falcon.... cats, dogs, ferrets... I could go on :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Ooh fun! Good idea, Katiie!
Here are my answers:


About Me!
Name: Marybeth
Age: 36 (Ack)
Occupation: Climate change policy consultant
Where you Live: Outside Boston, Massachusetts USA

Partners Name: Ross
Partners Age: 31

Children?: 1--Jack--2y8m
Pets?: 2 cats, 1 dog
Favourite Colour: Green? Not too committed to that answer, though
Favourite Film: Godfather I/II
Favourite Animal: Capybaras!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hibiscus: Lucky you! I wish DK had it. 

Itsychik: The Netherlands is one of the 3 European countries that can do the Materni T21. There's a private company out of the Netherlands that does gender tests but it's like 249.

Name: Jo
Age: 29
Occupation: Traditional Housewife
Where you Live: Denmark the last 12 years but I'm a born and bred Coloradan!

Partners Name: Steffen
Partners Age: 32

Children?: Only furkids
Pets?: 8 furkids in the form of cats & their pets (1 dwarf hamster & 2 aquariums) :haha:
Favourite Colour: Blue
Favourite Film: That's a tough one...
Favourite Animal: All, I'm more of an animal person than a people person. :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahh! I love capybaras! I did a project on them in grade school! And I've been the Brazil but never got to see any!


----------



## Katiie

It's so cool to get to know you all! :wave:


----------



## hibiscus07

OurLilFlu said:


> Ahh! I love capybaras! I did a project on them in grade school! And I've been the Brazil but never got to see any!

Haha--aren't they adorable?? I have a pinterest page on them.
I saw one at a zoo about 15 years ago and have been obsessed ever since.
I've never seen them in the wild :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I've seen them at the zoo... There's a park and Curitiba where we stayed where they just hang out I guess, but we never got to go :( you'd have to go in more of the swampy areas of the jungle to catch em in the wild we were mostly in the bigger cities! I miss Rio!


----------



## shazann

Name: Shannie
Age: 30
Occupation: mum and one day a week retail at a pharmacy
Where you live: Auckland, New Zealand

Partners name: Nick
Partners age: 31 next month

Children: Malakhi almost 2
Pets: Bella bu the cat

Favourite colour: purple
Favourite film: not sure
Favourite animal: cats


----------



## 3xBlessed

About Me!
Name: Heather
Age: 36 next month (I'm right there with you Hibiscus!!)
Occupation: teacher
Where you Live: NJ, a mile away from where Hurricane Sandy devastated the Jersey Shore in October

Partners Name: John
Partners Age: 38

Children?: 2 boys, Ryan 6 and Gavin 3
Pets?: one cat, Bella
Favourite Colour: Blue
Favourite Film: Mean Girls and Wedding Crashers
Favourite Animal: probably cats


----------



## ksilme

Name: Kimberly
Age: 23 will be 24 new years eve lol
Occupation: cleaner at a naval base and a personal assistant to a 16 year old autistic boy with epilepsy
Where you live: Cornwall, UK

Partners name: Eric
Partners age: 28, 29 by due date

Children: not yet 
Pets: 3 cats Onyz, Buca (sambuca) and Jaffa

Favourite colour: green
Favourite film: dirty dancing, sister act, labyrinth
Favourite animal: turtles, giraffes and monkeys


----------



## KerryGold

]Name: Kerry
Age: 35 :(
Occupation: Senior medical writer
Where you live: Wilmslow, Cheshire, UK

Partners name: Richard
Partners age: 38, 39 by due date

Children: Leila, 25 months
Pets: 1 cat, Bluebell 11yrs!

Favourite colour: purple!
Favourite film: Legally Blonde
Favourite animal: Nothing in particular really. DD is currently obsessed with rhinos!

xXx


----------



## HappyHome

About Me!
Name:
Age: 31 (will be 32 when baby is born)
Occupation: SAHM (was a Teaching Assistant)
Where you Live: not too far from Cambridge, UK

Partners Name:
Partners Age: 34

Children?: 3 daughter and a step son and step daughter
Pets?: No, got enough kids lol
Favourite Colour: Probably baby blue....today anyway
Favourite Film: Pride and Prejudice (Keria Knightley version)
Favourite Animal: Tigers


----------



## Katiie

I watched wedding crashers last night! :haha:


----------



## HappyHome

I watched the Women's England football match :( 
Take-away tonight, sooooo looking forward to that! 
Was up a few time last night feeling sick so fingers crossed for a better night tonight

How are you doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Some how I unsubscribed myself. 

Having rough day. Had some very light spotting after climbing a hill and today it's gone but I'm left with a sore tummy, ms and lethargy.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Sorry to hear that aftg, I'm glad the spotting stopped and hope you're feeling better soon!

I'm actually starting to feel MS fade (unless I've just convinced myself that I am) but at least an end to it is in sight, I hope the same for everyone else :flower:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Me! 
Name: Rebecca
Age: 32
Occupation: housewife
Live: Perth Australia
Partners name: Mason
Age:37 (we have same b'day)
Fav colour : silver
Animal: Dragonfly
Movie 2 many to count
Kids: Declan Cole 12, Bailee Madison 9, Kylah Imogen 7


----------



## MamaBear93

Hey ladies :wave:

I have been MIA for a bit but I am back. After two hospital visits and one bowel movement a week for the last few weeks I figured I just need to focus on taking care of me and getting myself some thing that makes me feel better.

I am now on a high fiber diet :( yey.

But I am also starting to feel a bit better. Have had no actual vomiting in a few weeks :happydance:

I also had my first OB appointment and all the tests came back normal and my doc changed my EDD to Feb 5th (he is going based off of my LMP) which is ok.

I have my 12 week appointment and an ultrasound scheduled now, ultrasound on the 23rd at 11am and my 12 week check up on the 29th at 10:30.

I am so sick of being sick...:sick:

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Katiie

I agree with you! I'm sick of feeling sick too. 

Glad your feeling better everyone :)
My spotting has stopped and we actually dtd for the first time in 10 weeks!!
:happydance:

I'm a bit constipated too :(
Yesterday's sickness was the actual worse. 

*QOTD :
Anyone craving anything yet?*

My answer... Nope. 
With Cameron I already craved pineapple by now!


----------



## allforthegirl

I know how constipation can make vomiting worse. I had chronic constipation as a child and would dry heave all the time. So couldn't imagine it during pg. I hope the high fiber diet helps you.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you're feeling a bit better Mamabear! Hope the fiber helps a bunch!

QOTD:
I have random cravings, nothing consistent yet...so far I've craved OJ, French fries with gravy, and potato skins...lol!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Katiie, I'm jealous! DH is terrified after the hematoma to do anything and is weird anyway about dtd while I'm preggo :( so it's been awhile!

QotD:
I seriously have to eat chips and salsa everyday, and spicy food in general. Have been through oodles of salsa and tabasco!


----------



## Itsychik

I feel everyone on the m/s :( So far my m/s has been 'better' than with my last pregnancy (as in I don't spend literally 24/7 feeling nauseous) but I've been throwing up a few times a day.

I'm not constipated, but exactly the opposite. Have to run to the bathroom a few times a day w/diarrhea (sorry, TMI) and then the smell makes me nauseous :sick:

QOTD:

No cravings... with my DS I never really had any cravings either. ATM it's more a problem trying to find something, ANYTHING that sounds appetizing. I guess the only thing that 'always' sounds good is fresh-squeezed orange juice. yummy.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
2 QOTD to catch up on for me!

Name: Hannah
Age: 31 (32 when lo gets here)
Occupation: Physiotherapist
Live: North Wales, UK
Partners name: Sam
Age: 34 (35 when lo gets here)
Fav colour: Green
Animal: Mmmmm not really an animal person, will go with monkeys 
Movie: Anything that makes me cry!
Kids: This is our first :happydance:

No real cravings as yet - what I can eat is very variable from day to day. I'll eat something all day then the next day the thought of it makes me want to throw up! Am completely off hot drinks and anything dairy. The only thing I've had regularly are ice lollies, they help the nausea and it's really hot in the UK at the moment! (Well, hot for us anyway :haha:)

:flower:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Yay im an olive although raspberries R bigger than olive in Perth lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Think medium grape!! Congrats for olive week!!!!!!!


----------



## shazann

Hi ladies,
I had a dating scan today. Everythings good. But been given a new edd in early march so not a february flower anymore. :(


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> *QOTD :
> Anyone craving anything yet?*

Not really, I am hungrier though and seem to feel better eating little and often.


----------



## ksilme

My Lo's heart rate is 168-170 :) heard it very loud and clear on Doppler yesterday morning xx 
a few of the family know now bit it is getting annoying, I was at my aunties wedding on Saturday, and I helped organise it and set every thing up on the day, and I was the hairdresser, make up, and photographer lol so was busy, and then dancing in the evening but felt fine, I know my own limits, but people who know kept telling me to sit down and stop etc, and it just really bugged me, probably more than it should have, but it was like they were saying I am not thinking about baby or caring because I wasn't sat there with my feet up all day, I am pregnant not an invalid!!! Grrrr sorry rant over 
how is everyone? Xx


----------



## hibiscus07

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I've seen them at the zoo... There's a park and Curitiba where we stayed where they just hang out I guess, but we never got to go :( you'd have to go in more of the swampy areas of the jungle to catch em in the wild we were mostly in the bigger cities! I miss Rio!

Just seeing you mention swamps made me think, "yeah I don't want to see capybaras THAT much" haha. Our humidity here is so terrible it feels like a sauna right now.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All! Haven't checked in much lately just due to normal work/life demands.
It sounds like everyone is doing well! I love seeing no bad news when I log in :)

I think I mentioned the materniT21 plus test last time I check in--that's still on the horizon for this week, and I have my 12 week scan scheduled for the 26th. Other than that, nothing really new to report!

Hope everyone has a great week :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have my nuchal scan on 26th it is coming up quick. Actually next week is a big week for us. As it will be the first time we meet the maternal fetal medicine specialist and find out what to expect and the plan that will be put in place for monitoring the baby. This will be happening on the 23rd. So a lot to take in next week. 

Also I think we are going to hold off from telling anyone until we know more. All they are all going to do is ask and we won't have any answers for them.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on everyone's scans and appts! My first midwife appt is a week away!! Finally! And hopefully a scan soon after!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yay for new fruits! I had to change over my ticker so I could see what fruit I am this week, a lime sounds so big haha

I can't wait for everyone's scans coming up. At my emergency scan at 9w3d they told me because I had that one I won't have a 12 week and the next one will be 20 weeks :( so I'll have to live vicariously if I can't convince them to add another!


----------



## hibiscus07

Anyone else taking probiotics? I've only taken them intermittently and started them today for the first time during pregnancy. I seem to have perpetual bowel problems since being preg (sorry for TMI). I looked up studies re safety and it seems OK to take them.


----------



## baby1wanted

hibiscus07 said:


> Anyone else taking probiotics? I've only taken them intermittently and started them today for the first time during pregnancy. I seem to have perpetual bowel problems since being preg (sorry for TMI). I looked up studies re safety and it seems OK to take them.

I have been doing for a few weeks now - having ongoing issues with thrush including (sorry if TMI...) anal thrush it seems - NOT pleasant at all! :blush:
My GP was happy with me taking them, he'd I use natural remedies than prescription meds though I do admit I have been using a bit of the antifungal cream


----------



## hibiscus07

Dancerforlife said:


> Yay for new fruits! I had to change over my ticker so I could see what fruit I am this week, a lime sounds so big haha
> 
> I can't wait for everyone's scans coming up. At my emergency scan at 9w3d they told me because I had that one I won't have a 12 week and the next one will be 20 weeks :( so I'll have to live vicariously if I can't convince them to add another!

I'm so surprised! I thought by default in the US (that's where you are, yes?) that all women are offered the nuchal translucency screening (along with the 2 blood tests). Did you indicate you didn't want that screening? if not, I would talk to your Dr. Good luck!


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else taking probiotics? I've only taken them intermittently and started them today for the first time during pregnancy. I seem to have perpetual bowel problems since being preg (sorry for TMI). I looked up studies re safety and it seems OK to take them.
> 
> I have been doing for a few weeks now - having ongoing issues with thrush including (sorry if TMI...) anal thrush it seems - NOT pleasant at all! :blush:
> My GP was happy with me taking them, he'd I use natural remedies than prescription meds though I do admit I have been using a bit of the antifungal creamClick to expand...

Thanks for the info! Glad to know your GP approved it, too. Phew. I would NOT want that thrush problem. Sounds...uncomfortable :wacko:
Have yo noticed any difference yet, or does it take more than a few weeks for the bacteria to actually colonize your body?


----------



## Katiie

Sorry for being away! my phone charger is broken so I wont be back properly till that arrives, hopefully tomorrow!!

Question of the day will continue then :)

I have my nuchal on the 25th July! Eeep.
If you know your Scan dates, let me know! Ill add them to the front page so we can keep an eye on everyones! :D Its going to get so exciting in here as we slowly move to second tri together! <3


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my first appointment with my regular OB today...the usual pap smear and breast exam. Given my miscarriage history, my doctor offered me a viability scan this week...scheduled it for tomorrow morning. 

When I got home and peed, there was blood all over the toilet paper...and (TMI) it took several wipes for the blood to go away...I'm praying so hard that it was just from the pap smear and that there seemed to be more than just a spot b/c I am taking baby aspirin...thankfully I have that scan tomorrow morning, otherwise I think I'd go crazy!!!


----------



## Katiie

Im sure if your doctor suspected something he would have said? 
Keep us updated! 

Fingers crossed it just from the pap xxx


----------



## Dancerforlife

hibiscus07 said:


> I'm so surprised! I thought by default in the US (that's where you are, yes?) that all women are offered the nuchal translucency screening (along with the 2 blood tests). Did you indicate you didn't want that screening? if not, I would talk to your Dr. Good luck!

I was surprised too! With DD I lived in a different state for the first 25 weeks and my dr there was scan crazy. But this dr office doesn't do them really unless there's an issue. 

I haven't even seen the dr yet just the us tech and nurses. Have my first real appt Wed and will absolutely be asking for the screening. I have a cousin with duchenne muscular dystrophy and don't know if I'm a carrier. So last time they also did an early gender scan to determine if I should have further testing (she was a she so we didn't test further). Thanks, I hope once we discuss they'll book me in for it!


----------



## HappyHome

allforthegirl said:


> I too have my nuchal scan on 26th it is coming up quick. Actually next week is a big week for us. As it will be the first time we meet the maternal fetal medicine specialist and find out what to expect and the plan that will be put in place for monitoring the baby. This will be happening on the 23rd. So a lot to take in next week.
> 
> Also I think we are going to hold off from telling anyone until we know more. All they are all going to do is ask and we won't have any answers for them.

A very busy week, good luck I hope all goes well.



I've not got a midwife or a scan date yet, feel like pregnancy limbo, I am getting bigger though, which seems ludicrous at 8wks. 
Nausea hits me in the evening but its not horrific.
I felt bad last night as I fell asleep with dd3 in bed before DH came home, I just feel so drained, I'm up a couple of times with dd3 through the night and up at 5:30 so I guess having an early night won't hurt.


----------



## KerryGold

My scan is 13 Aug.

xXx


----------



## Itsychik

3x- I usually bleed after having a pap smear, although it surprises me that they would do it while you're pregnant (here in NL they don't)

Aftg- good luck next week with everything!

And good luck to all the ladies who have scans coming up!

I need to call and book my 12 week scan. It will probably be in the second week of August. It seems soooooooooooooooo far away. Can't wait for 2nd tri!

I'm leaving this Thursday and flying (by myself!) to Barcelona for 5 days! Meeting up with some friends from the U.S. on Saturday. Hoping the nausea isn't too bad on the flight OR in the heat.


----------



## Katiie

I just found baby on my doppler!!
Words cannot describe how happy I am. 

I'm crying. 
I honestly thought I had suffered a missed misscarriage and have been panicking so much. 

But now I'm so so so so happy!!!!


----------



## wellsk

Aww that's lovely Katiie :cloud9:
Happy 11 weeks :)


----------



## Itsychik

awww, yay! Reassurance is always great!


----------



## HappyHome

Great news Katie, imagine how happy you'll be at your scan now :) 
Itsy - good luck with the travelling xx


----------



## mybabydreams

Hi ladies! I too have just this minute found my babies HB on my doppler!!! Im so excited, I cant tell you!!! :happydance:

I havent had nearly as many symptoms as I did with my DD, so I was starting to suspect another MC, now I feel so reassured!! The BPM was 174, does that sound normal for 9 weeks? 

xxxxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my scan this morning...feeling so happy right now! Looks like the bleeding was just from the Pap (I've had them around 8 weeks with every pregnancy). Baby was measuring 9 weeks 4 days (should be 9 weeks 2 days) and the heartrate was 176 (ultrasound tech. said that was wonderful Mybabydreams). Heard the heartbeat too...ahhh...so happy!

AFTG...good luck in the coming weeks!


----------



## KerryGold

Yay for happy posts! :happydance:

I'll add a QOTD since Katiie can't today.

*Have you bought anything for this LO yet?*

I bought some size 1 nappy wraps and some washable breastpads in the Little Lambs sale. I was too scared to buy any clothes although Mothercare have a big sale on.

I did buy a couple of maternity tops though and I keep looking.at the maternity clothes in the Jojo Maman Bebe sale. I love their stuff but try not to pay full price for it! :haha:

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing yet since I am still so up in the air with this PG. Plus if I do then it will let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Katiie

:haha: I could have! I normally do it on the evenings. 

My answer to QOTD:
We brought a new travel system on eBay (the silver cross 3D) as it was mega cheap. 
1 sleep suit and a bouncer (again coz it was mega cheap, but this was brand new)


----------



## wellsk

I've brought so much already! But had already done so before I even fell pregnant (been collecting for about 2 years :haha:)
I've got my pram; a Bugaboo Donkey (which was an absolutely steal from John Lewis at £449!)
About 30 babygros from newborn to 12 months. As well as other bits of clothing too.
28 cloth nappies, all different types, some new, some second hand. 
Baby Changing Bag from the US.

I think that's about it though!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We have the travel system,a swing,an bassinet, different baby clothes, electric breast pump,I'm waiting to find out the gender so I can buy more gender specific things like dresses bow little shoes with frilly socks awww! 

got my scan tomorrow wish me luck xx


----------



## KerryGold

Oops! I thought I read you couldn't do it today! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> We have the travel system,a swing,an bassinet, different baby clothes, electric breast pump,I'm waiting to find out the gender so I can buy more gender specific things like dresses bow little shoes with frilly socks awww!
> 
> got my scan tomorrow wish me luck xx

OOOOo yay for your scan BMB can't wait!! Are you excited?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> We have the travel system,a swing,an bassinet, different baby clothes, electric breast pump,I'm waiting to find out the gender so I can buy more gender specific things like dresses bow little shoes with frilly socks awww!
> 
> got my scan tomorrow wish me luck xx
> 
> OOOOo yay for your scan BMB can't wait!! Are you excited?Click to expand...

It was supposed to be today but I rescheduled so DH can come too on his day off tomorrow, I'm nervous more than excited tbh:dohh: 

AFTG!!! You're a week away from the 3 month mark and graduate to second trimester!! That's 1 down 2 to go! Are you excited? Are you excited for your next appt?


----------



## Katiie

I'm excited about hitting 12 weeks... So I can tell family!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

OK y'all--I'm feeling really terrible right now. I am "against" spanking but today I lost it with my son. I have several times before gotten so angry at him throwing food that I lightly smacked his hands but that's it. I might have done one quick smack on the butt one time, too, but he didn't seem phased by it.

Here's the situation: I stayed up working until midnight last night, DS came into our bed at like 11 PM, which was fine---until he woke us up at 6 AM, kicking my back, incessantly whining, crying for milk, etc. That didn't make me snap, though. It just set the tone for a terrible morning. It's SO hot and humid right now, and I left our air conditioned room and basically walked into a sauna. I got DS's lunch ready, and then scooped the cat litter (I know I probably shouldn't since pregnant, but DH isn't gonna keep up with it). The cats peed on a rubber mat next to the litter box. As I'm taking it outside, it's dripping pee all over the hallway. I come back in the house to find DS throwing scoop-fuls of litter all over the dining room. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I just snapped.

I grabbed his arm and spanked him on the butt twice (at least it was cushioned by a diaper). It made me feel terrible. It was totally my weakness, too--he thought the litter was fun, like sand at the beach (we were just at the beach this wknd). So he starts crying and telling DH that "mommy hurt me".
I apologized to him but I've felt terrible ever since. :(
I'm typically quite patient with him (and in general), and I actually think pregnancy hormones might be (in part) to blame. I've been in such a mood, and then everything just piled up.
Ugh--anyway, thanks for reading my vent. I had to get it out. I don't know how to redeem myself for the spanking. I'm worried he will be afraid of me now. :cry:

Anyone with similar experiences have any tips for forgiving yourself and for making sure your child feels OK?


----------



## Dancerforlife

Don't be too hard on yourself Hibiscus. Last night I almost snapped as well. We went on a walk and maybe a mile away from home as we were on our way back DD decided she didn't want to sit in the stroller, didn't want to walk but wanted me to carry all 27 lbs of her and push the stroller the rest of the way home. 

I tried but I just couldn't physically do it and was afraid of overexerting myself, especially as I'm on exercise restriction with the hematoma and thought a nice walk would be okay. I put her back in the stroller and she literally screamed and cried the entire rest of the way home, past all my neighbors who were out in their yards. It was so embarrassing, and really really hard to resist yelling. When we got back home I put her inside and slammed the door and took a second to breathe. I felt terrible because she was scared when I went back in but a quick hug and some mickey mouse and she was all smiles. It's hard, I'm normally a very laid back and patient person too, and at the time all I could think about was her learning from me and thinking it's okay to get all mad and slam doors. Something I definitely want to work on controlling with these crazy hormones myself. 

The great thing about kids is they forgive quickly, you apologized and I'm sure gave him a big hug. That's all you can do is show him mommy is sorry and still loves him. Maybe if you're still feeling bad you can plan a little mommy/son time to go do something he likes after work one day or this weekend? I don't think he'll be afraid of you at all but may make you feel better about it!


----------



## hibiscus07

Dancerforlife said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Hibiscus. Last night I almost snapped as well. We went on a walk and maybe a mile away from home as we were on our way back DD decided she didn't want to sit in the stroller, didn't want to walk but wanted me to carry all 27 lbs of her and push the stroller the rest of the way home.

Thank you very much for the nice note! It is always refreshing to hear that every parent has similar struggles. It's easy to think people must hear your kid crying and assume you're a terrible parent but I imagine every single parent has gone through similar things.

We are currently dealing with the same issue with the carrying. We created a monster--willing to carry him as he pleased, and now we're cracking down. He's ~34 lbs and I can feel my ab muscles aching when I pick him up now. He' been having similar tantrums when we force him into the stroller or grocery cart, or he will plop down on the ground and refuse to move. Yesterday on the way out of the house in the AM, he decided he wouldn't walk, so I said OK fine--took my things to the car and came back to "encourage" him to walk on his own. he wouldn't so i held his hand and semi dragged him until he realized i wasn't actually going to cave and pic him up, so then he walked.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Don't be so hard on yourself Hibiscus...everyone has days like that! I wanted to tie my children up yesterday they were soooo bad! I didn't but I spanked my 3 year old on the butt one time after he climbed all over the couch jumping with his dinner in his mouth (scared me to pieces!). Totally didn't phase him. We only have an A/C unit in our living room and our bedroom, the kitchen was an absolute sauna yesterday which is why we were eating in the living room...with my bleeding yesterday and my kids attitudes I snapped! Like Dancer said, kids forgive and forget and it was just a little spank. He'll forget all about it, it is harder on you.


----------



## hibiscus07

3xBlessed said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself Hibiscus...everyone has days like that! I wanted to tie my children up yesterday they were soooo bad! I didn't but I spanked my 3 year old on the butt one time after he climbed all over the couch jumping with his dinner in his mouth (scared me to pieces!). Totally didn't phase him. We only have an A/C unit in our living room and our bedroom, the kitchen was an absolute sauna yesterday which is why we were eating in the living room...with my bleeding yesterday and my kids attitudes I snapped! Like Dancer said, kids forgive and forget and it was just a little spank. He'll forget all about it, it is harder on you.

Thanks for the reply! I'm feeling better this evening, after having had time to process it and have decent interactions with DS tonight.
OMG the jumping with the food in the mouth can be so scary! I might have had the same panicked reaction.

Ugh...NJ...I've heard you guys are getting hit worse with this than we are (in Mass.). Stay cool!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh so had some bright spotting for a bit tonight, freaked me out a good bit! Wasn't sure what to do since I haven't even met the midwives and my doctors was closed. It's basically stopped but I think I wanna try to swing a scan just to check on things since I don't know when that'll be yet! Eeek worries!


----------



## HappyHome

QOTD - not brought anything yet, unless vitamins count??

Good luck with scans today.


----------



## Itsychik

aww, Hibiscus. :hugs: I know how frustrating it can be. I know it's a huge controversial topic but I'm not against spanking (when used correctly and not with intent to just 'hurt' but to correct/teach). I've spanked my LO on a couple of occasions and he's not even phased, and forgets 5 minutes later. Kids are versatile :)

QOTD:

Not bought anything for LO yet. Bought some maternity clothes. But I've started making a registry, to hold off the need-to-buy instinct :winkwink:


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies, can i join please?

I have not long found out that I am expecting my third and final baby :D

Baby Taylor is due the 21st February.

A little bit about my self.

Im Hayleigh I am 25 and a mum to an angel who was born a sleep at 43 weeks and a mum to a rainbow baby who was born at 37 weeks on the same day just 4 years apart. 
I'm a stay at home mum and love every minute of it.

if there is anything else you would like to know then ask away :D


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Ugh so had some bright spotting for a bit tonight, freaked me out a good bit! Wasn't sure what to do since I haven't even met the midwives and my doctors was closed. It's basically stopped but I think I wanna try to swing a scan just to check on things since I don't know when that'll be yet! Eeek worries!

I know how stressful it can be. But my dr said not to worry if it was just spotting and as long as it has stopped I'm sure everything is fine. You may have pushed yourself too hard is all. Just be careful. Hopefully you can swing that scan so you can feel better. GL :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hibiscus, it is downright disgusting down here!!! Of course today is supposed to be the worst for heat and humidity and my older son has swim races that I can watch at swim school...so I'll be standing in the blazing sun for 45 minutes at 1:00 in the afternoon! UGH! lol

Mumanddad, welcome! So sorry to hear your first LO was born sleeping.

QOTD: I haven't bought anything yet. If this one is a boy, I don't have to really buy anything since I have two boys already! If it's a girl...my mom is going to have a field day purchasing pink and purple!!! I do need to get a new stroller/car seat combo since mine is expired (it's from my first son). Holding off on that b/c I tend to not like the gender neutral stuff, I'll just wait to find out what this one is!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks allforthegirl, things are better and better today, the bright spotting only lasted that one time. I'm gonna call right away just to see what the midwife thinks. Hope I can squeeze a scan out of em! Hope all your appts and monitoring is/ will be all going well!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu everything starts next week. So I will know more then. I did start a pg journal. I would add it to my sig but I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome mumanddad - sorry to hear about your sleeping angel xxx

*QOTD: 
Bit of a random one... And one to make us laugh.

What did you last laugh at?

*

My answer:
Today me, Chris, Cameron, my neighbour Laura and her little girl Lily, filled the paddling pool up just to dip our feet...
The next thing I know we are having a huge water fight :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

QOTD: my son found a very large green catipiller with this crazy spike on its butt. He went to pick it up and he screamed like a girl cause "it was going to spike me" :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks allforthegirl, things are better and better today, the bright spotting only lasted that one time. I'm gonna call right away just to see what the midwife thinks. Hope I can squeeze a scan out of em! Hope all your appts and monitoring is/ will be all going well!

I have been lucky not to have any spotting thus far but with DS I did have some bright red spotting at around 20 weeks and it was right after sex. I got a scan and everything was fine--OB thought it was most likely just an irritated cervix.

Thin bright red blood is usually ok from what I've heard--as it's most likely from something more external. Good luck!


----------



## hibiscus07

BnB needs a "like" button! I've seen so many of your posts that I want to acknowledge but all we can do is reply. Boo.
Anyway, the caterpillar post made that come to mind :)

I had my blood test this AM to check for genetic defects. Turns out they do the "verifi" test rather than the "Maternit21" test. They can check for sex chromosome anomalies, as well, so I guess the office prefers it. Turnaround time is apparently shorter, too. Maybe only a week?

I was super excited about taking it but now I find myself feeling nervous. What if something's really wrong? I guess I'd rather know and it's out of my hands but now it's on my mind. If we found out the baby has Down Syndrome, we wouldn't terminate the pregnancy but it would be very very tough to deal with. At least knowing might prepare us in some small way.
However, if it were Trisomy 13 or 18, I think we'd probably terminate. There's no chance of any quality of life with that. It makes me so sad to think about, so I guess I'll try not to!

Anyway, hope everyone is having a great day (including staying cool) :)


----------



## KerryGold

QOTD: Finding DD sitting in one of the grown up chairs at the dining table waiting for her dinner. She was shrieking with laughter at her Dad's mock indignance! Was cute!

I about expired at the park at 3pm today. I can't imagine the heat at lunchtime!

xXx


----------



## wellsk

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks allforthegirl, things are better and better today, the bright spotting only lasted that one time. I'm gonna call right away just to see what the midwife thinks. Hope I can squeeze a scan out of em! Hope all your appts and monitoring is/ will be all going well!

OurLilFlu, try not to worry too much, it doesn't sound like anything serious, as long as there were no clots or severe pain with the spotting. 

I think it's kinda normal to kinda panic and think 'is this the end?', but bleeding is really common in pregnancy.

About 2 weeks ago, I lost quite a lot of blood (completely soaked my knickers and dress). Understandably, completely freaked and went to A&E. Everything was absolutely fine!

Some bleeding is just unexplained... as cruel as it might be to witness!


----------



## Itsychik

mumanddad- welcome! also really sorry to hear about your sleeping angel, but wishing you the best with this pregnancy!

I also LOL'd at the spiky caterpillar!

QOTD:
My DS (Bram) nearly had a meltdown this morning at breakfast because the pieces of his bread were not all facing the same direction. It took me a minute to figure out what he was screaming/crying/freaking out about, until he started pointing to two of the pieces and shouting, "up.... UP!!!!!!!" It made me smile in a tolerant it's-only-funny-when-it's-your-own-kid kind of way :winkwink:


----------



## 3xBlessed

hibiscus07 said:


> BnB needs a "like" button! I've seen so many of your posts that I want to acknowledge but all we can do is reply. Boo.
> Anyway, the caterpillar post made that come to mind :)
> 
> I had my blood test this AM to check for genetic defects. Turns out they do the "verifi" test rather than the "Maternit21" test. They can check for sex chromosome anomalies, as well, so I guess the office prefers it. Turnaround time is apparently shorter, too. Maybe only a week?
> 
> I was super excited about taking it but now I find myself feeling nervous. What if something's really wrong? I guess I'd rather know and it's out of my hands but now it's on my mind. If we found out the baby has Down Syndrome, we wouldn't terminate the pregnancy but it would be very very tough to deal with. At least knowing might prepare us in some small way.
> However, if it were Trisomy 13 or 18, I think we'd probably terminate. There's no chance of any quality of life with that. It makes me so sad to think about, so I guess I'll try not to!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a great day (including staying cool) :)

I know what you mean Hibiscus...now that I'm starting to believe I won't miscarry, I'm starting to worry that there will be chromosomal issues with the baby...I will have the nuchal ultrasound and the bloodwork to go with it at 12 weeks and then the quad screen at 16 weeks...if I go to the high risk doctor early I can get the Harmony blood test, which sounds similar to what you had. All terrifying...especially having other children to worry about...I won't be here forever and eventually if the baby has issues my two boys will have to take care of him or her...that's how I think of it.


----------



## Katiie

Is anyone else struggling with sickness still???


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup me!! I get it almost everyday after lunch then I just feel gross. I am so glad for my pills cause the ms would have ruined my camping with the boys.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Had my appt today, no u/s but got to hear the heart beat again!

Also was able to book in my n/t scan for the 29th! I'm a bit nervous though as I will also be getting genetic counseling to learn about my options for muscular dystrophy testing. I have a cousin with duchenne muscular dystrophy which is hereditary and don't know if I'm a carrier or not. Looks like my only options to determine if baby has it is a CVS or Amnio, anyone had either? I'm worried about the miscarriage risk.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had two amnios, also two in uterine blood transfusion which is a poke no different than an amnio. So one with one and three pokes with the other and all was good. No leaks and healthy babies.


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, laptop has gone on the blink so borrowing dd1 notebook which is tiny. But wont moan least I can still catch up :)

I'm still feeling nauseous but not until around 6pm, busy time of course though to be fair its not too horrific.
I was hoping MW team would have called by now, just want to have a booking in date to get going. I'm looking more into home birth for this one, might be early days but its always good to think ahead. 

Its horribly hot here, its hard keeping dd3 cool especially at night. I know its not going to last forever I'll soon be moaning about the icy weather.

My jeans no longer fit, I really do look like I've been eating cake 24/7, no cute pregnancy look just a blimp effect! Not a good look.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls 
I am still very sick too argh wish it would just end!
On the bright side had a scan today and all looked great had a wiggly baby with real arms and legs lol so happy x


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have the blimp effect. :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Moi aussi! I feel gigantic. Yet way to tired to do anything about it... The bloat is very bad but if I get moving it helps... Ugh currently laying in bed catching up and contemplating going to a yoga class :S


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks aftg, I think it's just never having either that makes me nervous. Good to know you've been through it and all was good! 

I'm with you all on the bloat, I thought for sure I was up 5+ lbs but at my appt yesterday it was only 2lbs haha just really really bloated so my clothes fit poorly :(


----------



## Katiie

I've been wearing maternity shorts the last week :haha:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Is anyone else morning sickness getting worse? Mine definitely is.


----------



## Katiie

YES. 
Especially towards the end of the day.
I feel like death x


----------



## youngmamttc

Just bought a doppler tonight. Think ive found bubs girls!! 

https://soundcloud.com/leanne-byrne-4/baby-mcculla-10-4/s-ITcTc


xx


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Katie: It's awful! I ended up loosing dinner.:sad1: 
Isn't it funny though how when we don't feel sick we worry and then as soon as MS starts getting bad we might feel horrid but we relax more.

Youngmam: Congrats on the doppler. I've been thinking about buying one too.


----------



## youngmamttc

I wasnt going to get one but it was £5 on gumtree and i cant resist a bargain! xx


----------



## Katiie

Deffo baby!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## ksilme

Def baby :) :) xx


----------



## alexhb

Can I join?! :) I had my first OB appt this week and our due date was set at February 20, 2014. My first munchkin was a summer baby. This little one will be our first winter baby!


----------



## KatOro

Hi ladies can I join? Due February 9.

H&H9 months to you all. Off to catch up on the previous 95 pages :D


----------



## MamaBear93

Hi ladies I have been trying to stay away from the computer for a while since it has kept me on my butt all day but it didn't matter because I was so sick I didn't want to get up any way.

Buuuuut I am feeling much better now :D

Morning sickness has subsided substantially and I am starting to feel normal again (thank goodness)

I have my next u/s on the 23rd and DH and I are stoked. Just four more days until we get to see our little bubs together this time :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Welcome new ladies :flower:
Ill add you to the front page. 

*QOTD:
Other than having your baby in your arms, What are you most looking forward to while being pregnant?*

My answer:
Hmm. 
Not feeling sick :haha:


----------



## HappyHome

*QOTD* ohhhh good question. I'm looking forward to having a lovely baby bump and finding out the sex :)


----------



## wellsk

QOTD: I'm really looking forward to feeling little one move, and DH's face when he feels him/her kick for the first time :)


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I'm checking in from Barcelona! It is HOT here and the AC wasn't working in my room last night. I only slept like 2 hours I was so hot and nauseous. I'm about to take a nap now...

My morning sickness is not getting worse (knock on wood). I'm afraid to say it's getting better in case I jinx it but that's what it feels like. When I was pregnant with my DS the m/s continued to get worse till it peaked around 11 or 12 weeks, and then stayed that awful till almost 20 weeks. I threw up after EVERY single meal, in the car, at home, at work, everywhere. I hated being pregnant more than anything. This time the m/s has definitely been manageable and mostly in the mornings, and I've only actually thrown up like 5 or 6 times total (that used to be per day last time!). So I am REALLY grateful that this time seems better. 

QOTD:
Looking forward to maternity leave :haha: And maybe all the rest if my symptoms stay better than they were last time. And the birth... A hopeful VBAC!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

QOTD:
I'm most looking forward to maternity clothes, feeling the baby move, and finding out the gender!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> Is anyone else struggling with sickness still???

Yes, but I've been very lucky and haven't thrown up at all. I still get minor nausea everyday, typically from like 1 PM until bedtime. It could be worse but it kind of makes my day generally unpleasant. How are you feeling?


----------



## hibiscus07

3xBlessed said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> BnB needs a "like" button! I've seen so many of your posts that I want to acknowledge but all we can do is reply. Boo.
> Anyway, the caterpillar post made that come to mind :)
> 
> I had my blood test this AM to check for genetic defects. Turns out they do the "verifi" test rather than the "Maternit21" test. They can check for sex chromosome anomalies, as well, so I guess the office prefers it. Turnaround time is apparently shorter, too. Maybe only a week?
> 
> I was super excited about taking it but now I find myself feeling nervous. What if something's really wrong? I guess I'd rather know and it's out of my hands but now it's on my mind. If we found out the baby has Down Syndrome, we wouldn't terminate the pregnancy but it would be very very tough to deal with. At least knowing might prepare us in some small way.
> However, if it were Trisomy 13 or 18, I think we'd probably terminate. There's no chance of any quality of life with that. It makes me so sad to think about, so I guess I'll try not to!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a great day (including staying cool) :)
> 
> I know what you mean Hibiscus...now that I'm starting to believe I won't miscarry, I'm starting to worry that there will be chromosomal issues with the baby...I will have the nuchal ultrasound and the bloodwork to go with it at 12 weeks and then the quad screen at 16 weeks...if I go to the high risk doctor early I can get the Harmony blood test, which sounds similar to what you had. All terrifying...especially having other children to worry about...I won't be here forever and eventually if the baby has issues my two boys will have to take care of him or her...that's how I think of it.Click to expand...

Yes, it definitely presents some complex moral/ethical issues. I think that would be the biggest concern--the impact on your other children. However, what I've said to myself about that is that life isn't ever "fair" and people deal with all sorts of adversity. It's a lot to think about for sure!


----------



## hibiscus07

Itsychik said:


> QOTD:
> Looking forward to maternity leave :haha: And maybe all the rest if my symptoms stay better than they were last time. And the birth... A hopeful VBAC!!!

That was exactly my thought! Maternity leave! Ha. But I know that I didn't exactly find my first leave very restful.
This time, though, we're having my mother and MIL here for a month each. The first time, we were like-- "We can do this on our own" HA


----------



## OurLilFlu

QOTD: like some others, really looking forward to feeling baby move, having oh feel baby kick, having a big bump ( and not the bloat) and mat leave hanging out with all my mommy friends!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Qoftd: I'm looking forward to maternity pictures with my little family, maternity clothes, baby shopping, finding out the sex and little kicks!


----------



## Itsychik

hibiscus07 said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> QOTD:
> Looking forward to maternity leave :haha: And maybe all the rest if my symptoms stay better than they were last time. And the birth... A hopeful VBAC!!!
> 
> That was exactly my thought! Maternity leave! Ha. But I know that I didn't exactly find my first leave very restful.
> This time, though, we're having my mother and MIL here for a month each. The first time, we were like-- "We can do this on our own" HAClick to expand...

My mom lives in the U.S. (I'm in the Netherlands) so she came and stayed with us for 3 weeks last time. We would have been OK on our own, but it was nice having her. This time I've already practically begged her to come, haha. I think it will be nice having someone to watch/entertain my toddler while I figure out breastfeeding again (with DS, I spent literally hours glued to the couch/bed just feeding. Can't imagine how I could do that plus give my DS some attention!)

Regarding feeling the baby move... With my DS I actually thought it was a creepy feeling :wacko: it wasn't until the 3rd trimester that I started appreciating it. So I hope this time I enjoy it more.


----------



## allforthegirl

QOTD: I'm really looking forward to feeling baby move all the time, finding out what we are having, healthy pg


----------



## alexhb

Guenhwyvar said:


> Is anyone else morning sickness getting worse? Mine definitely is.

Mine is definitely getting worse! It's now not only all day, but it seems stronger. 

QOTD: I am looking forward to feeling baby move and finding out the gender.


----------



## ksilme

I am looking forward to having a bump, my cousin announced her pregnancy not long after we started trying, in fact it was the day of our first bfn :( and her bump has got me excited, only seen her in last month as it hurt to see her before that xx
I just had text, cousin has just had baby, as in less tha. An hour ago xxx


----------



## Dancerforlife

QoTD: I am looking forward to seeing DD's reaction when she sees baby for the first time and realizes she's a big sister! She's been fascinated with caring for baby dolls lately so I'm hopeful it will be a positive reaction (aside from the attention adjustment!)


----------



## Katiie

hibiscus07 said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with sickness still???
> 
> Yes, but I've been very lucky and haven't thrown up at all. I still get minor nausea everyday, typically from like 1 PM until bedtime. It could be worse but it kind of makes my day generally unpleasant. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Im dying.


----------



## Dancerforlife

So sorry you're still feeling so bad Katiie :( 

I am feeling pretty down tonight. Was finally able to get together with my mother for dinner and told her about the new baby, but it wasn't good. She was upset I didn't tell her sooner and said 'oh well, congrats' and went back to eating her dinner.

She's always been distant and spends a lot of time out of state with her boyfriend so it's not out of the ordinary, just so frustrating. My kids deserve a loving grandma who is excited about their existence and they just don't have that with her :(

Trying to still have a good night but can't shake how cold she was :(

Hope everyone else has had a better start to their weekend


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else getting sharp stabbing pains?


----------



## KerryGold

I'm looking forward to telling people so I can stop lying/avoidibg people/hiding my belly.

Aside from that, I'm not really sure as I didn't have great pregnancy with my DD. I have a long list of thibgs I'm NOT looking forward to! :haha:

xXx


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else getting sharp stabbing pains?

I do, slightly to the sides, I went to docs, he said it was ligament pain xx


----------



## Katiie

*Question of the Day:
Do you have to pay for your scan photos? How much?
And how many photos do you want to get?
*

My answer:
YES! £5!! A bit much if you ask me! 
But we will be getting 2 :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Qoftd: it's free here you get as many as you like.


----------



## allforthegirl

QOYD: it is free here too ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Qotd: don't know, haven't had my first scan, I think they're free here though


----------



## Guenhwyvar

QoTD

Because we've paid for fertility treatment all the u/s up to week 13 (inc Nuchal) have been included. In general though they do cost the following.
Under 13 weeks - &#8364;80
Nuchal - &#8364;160
Gender u/s - &#8364;150

I bet that makes everyone feel a little better if they've had to pay...


----------



## MamaBear93

My insurance pays for the u/s and I have plenty of pictures from my first pregnancy with DD. The u/s's were deemed medically necessary so I am not sure if they would have ever charged me for the pics.


----------



## Katiie

My favourite film is on the tv :D

And I'm starting to crave salty things.
Isn't that a sign?!

I thought maybe it was a sign for a boy BUT I craved sweet for my son...
Maybe a girl :D


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Qotd: don't know, haven't had my first scan, I think they're free here though

Yes they are free there. I have staid in the Royal Alexandria with my #2nd PG for a while, we didn't have to pay anything. I am sure you won't either. I know now you can get private ones. At least I could travel to Winnipeg for one for a private, but never looked into the cost. I will be having enough this time around. Prolly close to 15 by the time baby is born.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Allforthegirl, where are you from? Are you in Edmonton? Or just somewhere in AB? I work at the royal Alex in postpartum! Oh wait, you were probably transferred in for monitoring etc right? Neato! Ya the scans here are def free but for the pics I wasn't sure! I know there are lots of private 3d places here etc


----------



## Katiie

I'm so jealous of all these free scans. 

If anyone has any good ideas for QOTD please pm me ;) ill make sure I reference your name! 
It just means if I post it we won't get 6-7 questions all at once. 

* What are one of your pet hates? (Habits or things you cannot stand the most)?*

My absolute pet hate...
When Chris smokes and lights the fag inside (by the door) and then goes outside. 
I CAN SMELL IT!! 
Grrr.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yesterday's QOTD:
Scans are free here but you only get them at certain times...I had one a week with my fertility doctor but now that I'm with my regular OB I'll only have them at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. Since I'm over 35 I have to see a high risk doctor so they can monitor the baby closer, so I'll have one scan a month I think with them. 

Today's QOTD:
I have so many pet peeves!!! LOL! Not really specific situations but just how people act...I can't stand when people are fake and act like they are so perfect and think they can judge everyone else from their ivory tower!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Allforthegirl, where are you from? Are you in Edmonton? Or just somewhere in AB? I work at the royal Alex in postpartum! Oh wait, you were probably transferred in for monitoring etc right? Neato! Ya the scans here are def free but for the pics I wasn't sure! I know there are lots of private 3d places here etc

At the time I went there I lived in the NWT and was medivaced to Yellowknife then was medivaced to Edmonton @ 32 weeks. Yes they were monitoring me because I was in constant contractions. Found out in Regina that it was because my little guys was sitting on my uriters and bladder. We were mad because they were going to release me to the place that we lived which had no hospital, but wouldn't allow me to go to Regina where there was a state of the art facility like Royal Alex. We had to find a Dr in Regina to take me, and we got the head of OB to say he would and he was awesome!! It was a very stressful time for me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh I can imagine! Yes, we get patients from all over, it's amazing but I can't imagine the stress and loneliness:( glad you made it thru and got your lifetime reward of a beautiful baby in the end!


----------



## KatOro

QOTD
I cannot stand snoring and nose whistling! I also cannot stand getting unsubscribed and having a hard time finding this thread hehe.

Getting nervous for the upcoming week. I've got a coloscopy coming up on Thursday (I think thats what its called) as I've had an abnormal pap. nurse says they are fairly common in pregnancy which helps a bit. Then the 29th is my scan to check for chromosomal abnormalities. All while trying to get hubby ready for testing to see if he will qualify for the Navy which we desperately need as he has been out of work since we got our bfp. 

Crazy times, when it rains it pours! I am just glad the sickness has subsided and I've actually got some energy back. 

Doppler should come tomorrow. That will either ease my mind a bit or stress me out more. We'll see! I just can't wait till I can feel baby moving around!


----------



## allforthegirl

QOTD I absolutely HATE open mouthed chewers, just loud eaters in general.


----------



## KerryGold

I'm in hospital with hyperemesis :cry:

xXx


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> Question of the Day:
> Do you have to pay for your scan photos? How much?
> And how many photos do you want to get?

I'm not sure his time round but with dd3 it was £2 a pic. I like to have at least two different shots
* What are one of your pet hates? (Habits or things you cannot stand the most)?*
[/QUOTE]
I have a few, I can't stand people smoking round kids and add drinking around them too.


KerryGold said:


> I'm in hospital with hyperemesis :cry:
> 
> xXx

Aww Kerry, I hope you feel better soon and get discharged xx 


Got my booking appointment for next Tuesday, and my NHS exemption came through today, so pleased with that because I'm at the dentist Friday too.


----------



## Katiie

Get well soon Kerrygold. 

*Question of the Day:
What kind of birth do you want? Or have you not thought about it?
*

My answer ~
As natural as possible. 
I didn't use the gas and air till my sons head was crowning! I kept refusing it :haha:
I used the birthing pool but got out at 8cm :) I hope to have another birth experience like before. 
But as this is my second... And we have a hours car journey at least to get the to the hospital... I just hope baby isn't born in my dads car! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Qotd: I have a lot of pet peeves about other ppl but my biggest pet peeve since I was little are wet shoelaces!! Lol

Today's: we have planned so far to have a birth at the birth centre in my city, so as natural as we can!


----------



## 3xBlessed

QOTD:
I plan on getting an epidural. And hopefully not having to be induced. Since my babies were pretty big at birth my doctors won't let me go past my due date so my fingers are crossed I go into labor on my own before my due date!


----------



## allforthegirl

QOTD: well I'm planning (as long as we can afford it) to do hypno-birthing. I would love to do a home birth but that is not happening with my complications. So I would like my last to be as beautiful as possible. My other one were all induced at some point. So my body never had a chance to get ready on its own so I found it very scary, as I panicked. I have seen so many beautiful experiences with the hypno birthing I want one. I want my pain redirected.


----------



## OurLilFlu

allforthegirl said:


> QOTD: well I'm planning (as long as we can afford it) to do hypno-birthing. I would love to do a home birth but that is not happening with my complications. So I would like my last to be as beautiful as possible. My other one were all induced at some point. So my body never had a chance to get ready on its own so I found it very scary, as I panicked. I have seen so many beautiful experiences with the hypno birthing I want one. I want my pain redirected.

Yes, I love the idea of hypnotherapy! I've done in a few times for anxiety and help to sleep. I am also seriously considering a hypno birth. The classes are pricey but I think I might be able to convince oh since they also teach the stuff they cover in prenatal classes... Or else just order the books and CDs online


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> QOTD: well I'm planning (as long as we can afford it) to do hypno-birthing. I would love to do a home birth but that is not happening with my complications. So I would like my last to be as beautiful as possible. My other one were all induced at some point. So my body never had a chance to get ready on its own so I found it very scary, as I panicked. I have seen so many beautiful experiences with the hypno birthing I want one. I want my pain redirected.
> 
> Yes, I love the idea of hypnotherapy! I've done in a few times for anxiety and help to sleep. I am also seriously considering a hypno birth. The classes are pricey but I think I might be able to convince oh since they also teach the stuff they cover in prenatal classes... Or else just order the books and CDs onlineClick to expand...

Do you think the books and CD's will be as successful? If someone else tells DH want he needs to do is better than me telling him, I swear when I tell him stuff it just goes out the other ear.LOL So I think the classes will be more successful in our case LOL I looked up the price and it was about the same as having a doula. But a doula may charge you more in the end. Man I just wish I could just have a midwife and not have to pay for anything!! So much more simple!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha I have a midwife but we have to pay for our 'stay' at the birth centre so shelling out for hypno classes might just make for an expensive 'birthday' haha I guess I'll see sooner to when the time comes. But you make a good point that the cost is most likely less than a doula


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Haha I have a midwife but we have to pay for our 'stay' at the birth centre so shelling out for hypno classes might just make for an expensive 'birthday' haha I guess I'll see sooner to when the time comes. But you make a good point that the cost is most likely less than a doula

I wish we had birthing centers in Regina. Maybe then we would have more than just two midwives and I could actually have a home birth!! Oh well. Not in my cards I guess. I just am in love how midwives are to their patients compared to OB's. You only see them when you are ready to push and the nurses have two or three other patients they are looking after so you don't have anyone coaching you through it..... and I am sorry the men I pick seem to be helpless in the delivery room. They are just too worried that can't do anything to help, they just stand their awestruck LOL


----------



## Baileeboo77

Anyone else super weak? I cant even get out of bed without my legs feeling really weak. It worries me something is wrong?? Or is it okay?


----------



## Likklegemz

Baileeboo77 said:


> Anyone else super weak? I cant even get out of bed without my legs feeling really weak. It worries me something is wrong?? Or is it okay?

Hey hun, yes I am too! Soo tired all the time.

On other news, had my dating scan, alls well and baby is beautiful! So excited x x x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Likklegemz said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else super weak? I cant even get out of bed without my legs feeling really weak. It worries me something is wrong?? Or is it okay?
> 
> Hey hun, yes I am too! Soo tired all the time.
> 
> On other news, had my dating scan, alls well and baby is beautiful! So excited x x xClick to expand...

Its so weird, like I have the flu with no fever lol


----------



## Dancerforlife

QotD: I'm hoping to not be induced (was last time because DD wasn't coming on her own) and to make it naturally. I had an epidural last time and it was a positive experience but I'd really like to see if I can make it the whole way if not induced. I just hope this baby wants to come out without pitocin!

I too am exhausted and weak. I have low blood pressure in general and when pregnant it drops even more. Lots of water, small frequent meals and resting as soon as I start to feel weak and dizzy helps.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> QotD: I'm hoping to not be induced (was last time because DD wasn't coming on her own) and to make it naturally. I had an epidural last time and it was a positive experience but I'd really like to see if I can make it the whole way if not induced. I just hope this baby wants to come out without pitocin!
> 
> I too am exhausted and weak. I have low blood pressure in general and when pregnant it drops even more. Lots of water, small frequent meals and resting as soon as I start to feel weak and dizzy helps.

My blood pressure dropped lots too. I am finding myself very dizzy at the moment, or can't hold my arms above my head for very long LOL Today isn't as bad as yesterday, but I am feeling more tired today. Like I could sleep at the drop of a hat at ant moment.:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha ya i went to my first midwife appt and my BP was down 20 points!! I didn't think it would be so drastic! Not feeling too weak, but tired and I get out of breath easy lol otherwise it was a regular appt, history, pee and blood tests etc!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey ladies...:hi:

Don't normally join the big groups because I can never keep up :haha:

Anyway...decided I'd jump in here if that's ok?

Due the 18th of February :flower:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

Welcome Hun :) we aren't that bad at moving fast :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

@ Kerry- sorry to hear you're in the hospital :hugs: HG is truly a horrible thing :( I hope they find something that helps you.

@ Neversaynever- Welcome!! :wave:

I'm back from a weekend of travelling... it was HOT and I'm definitely feeling lethargic. And nauseous :sick: I threw up 5 times in the car yesterday while I was driving alone on my way home from the airport (glad I had brought the sick bag from the plane with me in the car!). Ugh. Hate that feeling. Today's not much better, but I'm back at work.

QOTD:
The birth is probably what I think about the MOST. With my DS my waters broke and then nothing happened, so I was induced 48 hours later. Was kind of a 'typical' snowballing story where contractions were fast and close together but I wasn't progressing, decided on an epidural 12 hours later (which I had been hoping not to get), my blood pressure dropped, baby's heartrate dropped and oxygen levels were dangerously low, ended up in EMCS.

I desperately want a VBAC this time around (I think I will literally be crying during the birth if I need another CS). I also want as natural a birth as possible. So I'm hoping to go into labour on my own, no epidural, thinking about a TENS machine but need more info about it, and hoping for a VBAC at the end. I want to experience those first moments of baby being placed on my stomach/chest right after birth, of being able to try breast feeding right away, newborn cuddles, etc.


----------



## Katiie

What is a vbac?

Is anyone else still struggling in this muggy weather? 
It's making me feel sick!!


----------



## Neversaynever

VBAC Vaginal Birth After Section :thumbup:

Totally understand that Itsy...I was induced and want to try without the drip but will be happy so long as a safe arrival :haha:

Had my second reassurance scan today and measuring two days ahead and now been discharged back to MW care although after last pregnancy, will probably be consultant led again :dohh:

I think I may have another rainbow baby on the way :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## mumanddad

Scan pictures use to be free here, but apparently they are now £5.

Ladies with toddlers are you struggling? 

I can never nap when my son does, and im so tired and grumpy all the time. 
Constantly feeling sick and hot.

I have my first mw appointment tomorrow, and will hopefully get my scan booked in


----------



## Katiie

My 21 month old toddler rarely naps!
Or sleeps through anymore ...

I'm so lucky to have my OH at home.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I jut saw the specialist. Looks like I will be monitored very closely. Which means lots of u/s for me AND blood tests. If you would like to see the u/s pic please see it in my journal, or I posted it the Gender prediction page too. :dance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

I have a 3 year old and a 6 year old (neither naps)...they are trying to make me insane on a daily basis! lol! Plus it has been soooo hot and humid here for the past week...last week it was pushing 100 degrees, this week it's in the 80's but still humid...I only have window A/C units and can't run two at a time so only one room is cool throughout the day...soooo turning my stomach!!! I don't want it to be September b/c I'll be back at work but definitely looking forward to the cooler weather!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you had a great appointment today AFTG!


----------



## Katiie

Your photo is great! :D thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## Itsychik

AFTG- that must be so reassuring! Glad you had a great scan! :flower:

We've "officially" dropped all naps for my toddler as of last week. I had been taking a few naps in the afternoon when he did but won't be doing that anymore. I'm REALLY lucky that my toddler is pretty easy going. He's such a great kid :cloud9: I have difficulty changing his diaper sometimes (due to m/s) but DH has been really great about emptying diaper bins, etc. We'll see how bad things get in 3rd trimester when it gets harder to pick DS up!


----------



## GAgirl

One more new person. I'm due Feb 12th! I went in for my first appointment yesterday. They were hesitant to accept the due date I told them, which was based on temp charting since I have irregular cycles. Did an ultrasound to confirm and yep, I was right! Only measuring 3 days different from what I told them. Anyway, I didn't mind since I got to see my baby. This pregnancy is still so surreal, I just can't believe that little critter is inside me. And s/he was kicking up a storm! Never expected to see so much activity at only 10 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

I love the fact that my babies have been good napers. Well my last two anyways. My 6 yr old I swear could still use a nap some days. I don't always put my 3yr old down but we were up early and he went down late last night. I was hoping to catch a nap today but for some reason I'm wide awake.


----------



## MamaBear93

DD is going to be 3 in October and she is driving me nuts right now! She moves her bed so that she can play with her tv and today she pulled out the drawers of her dresser and climbed them! I had no clue she could even open them.

We got to see the little babe today!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wriggly and cute! s/he did a somersault for mommy and daddy :thumbup:

The tech said I measured at 11w2d or something like that. He said based on my measurements EDD would be feb 10th...I hope the doc doesn't change my EDD again. ugh. I feel very pregnant already and as much as I like it I don't at the same time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Mamabear that is great news.


----------



## HappyHome

Katiie said:


> *Question of the Day:
> What kind of birth do you want? Or have you not thought about it?
> *

I really would like a Home Birth this time, both dd2/dd3 were quick (dd3 1hr30mins) dd1 was a EMCS so I've been so lucky to have got 2 VBAC's. 
DH isnt so sure about the HB but knows given that a fast labour could be on the cards driving 30 minutes to hospital (in good traffic) might be interesting.




mumanddad said:


> Scan pictures use to be free here, but apparently they are now £5.
> 
> Ladies with toddlers are you struggling?
> 
> I can never nap when my son does, and im so tired and grumpy all the time.
> Constantly feeling sick and hot.
> 
> I have my first mw appointment tomorrow, and will hopefully get my scan booked in

Hi hun, just noticed you are p'bro, I'll be at Hinchingbrooke as I'm closer to Huntingdon but nice to see someone else out this way :) Good luck at the MW, I have my first one next tuesday. Picked up the paperwork yesterday so been filling in as much as I can for that. Hopefully scan date is coming up as I turn 10wks today :) 
I have a 12 year old (Miss Moody) a almost 7 year old (Miss Emotional) and an 18 month old (Miss I-never-stop) so come bedtime I am shattered. And some days its makes me wonder how I'm going to cope!


----------



## HappyHome

A prune... really?? They couldn't find a nicer looking fruit for 10 weeks??


----------



## KerryGold

Thank you for your kind wishes. I'm home now and feeling lots better. I'm hoping it was just a one-off.

I would like the same kind of birth as with my DD. TENS then pool on G&A. Deliver in the pool and natural 3rd stage. However my DD had a heart condition and if this one does too I might have to deliver in Liverpool, which could mean a dreaded induction, which I really really don't want.

My DD still maps most days unless really exciting stuff is happening. I try to just go to before early!

xXx


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
I got the results of the verifi test this AM. Baby looks perfectly normal--thank God!! I was worried.
And...we found out it's a boy! Yay! I found myself kind of hoping for a girl so I could shut down the ol' uterus for good :) but I think it will be nice to have two boys.

Regarding naps (per the ongoing conversation), my son suddenly gave up naps a couple of months ago. He will take them at school and falls asleep in the car, but I can't for the life of me get him to take a nap at home. It literally happened overnight. he went from 3 hour naps to nothing. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## allforthegirl

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All!
> I got the results of the verifi test this AM. Baby looks perfectly normal--thank God!! I was worried.
> And...we found out it's a boy! Yay! I found myself kind of hoping for a girl so I could shut down the ol' uterus for good :) but I think it will be nice to have two boys.
> 
> Regarding naps (per the ongoing conversation), my son suddenly gave up naps a couple of months ago. He will take them at school and falls asleep in the car, but I can't for the life of me get him to take a nap at home. It literally happened overnight. he went from 3 hour naps to nothing. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

What is this verify test you are talking about?


----------



## hibiscus07

allforthegirl said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> I got the results of the verifi test this AM. Baby looks perfectly normal--thank God!! I was worried.
> And...we found out it's a boy! Yay! I found myself kind of hoping for a girl so I could shut down the ol' uterus for good :) but I think it will be nice to have two boys.
> 
> Regarding naps (per the ongoing conversation), my son suddenly gave up naps a couple of months ago. He will take them at school and falls asleep in the car, but I can't for the life of me get him to take a nap at home. It literally happened overnight. he went from 3 hour naps to nothing. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> What is this verify test you are talking about?Click to expand...

Hi, here's a link: https://www.verinata.com/providers/provider-overview/
It checks for fetal DNA in your blood and looks for genetic abnormalities. I am considered high risk because i'm 36 yrs old (so 'advanced maternal age'). it checks for Trisomy 13, 18, and 21. It's new and my insurance covers it, fortunately. I think you can get it if you're not high risk, but might pay a few hundred dollars out of pocket.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome GAgirl!!

And wow Hibiscus that is amazing!!!! :happydance: such fantastic news!! 
Ill update the front page!


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> Welcome GAgirl!!
> 
> And wow Hibiscus that is amazing!!!! :happydance: such fantastic news!!
> Ill update the front page!

Woohoo--thanks!


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome, neversaynever and GAGirl!

Sorry for the delay. Just catching up here... :)


----------



## Katiie

:haha: had a giggle at the front page.


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> :haha: had a giggle at the front page.

Hehe. Come on, people! More of you need to get your blue and pink babies up there! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Katie you can take the 26th scan off cause they did it all in one yesterday. Thanks my dear!!


----------



## allforthegirl

hibiscus07 said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> :haha: had a giggle at the front page.
> 
> Hehe. Come on, people! More of you need to get your blue and pink babies up there! :)Click to expand...

Another 8 -10 weeks and I am sure we will have tons more LOL It is just too early!!


----------



## hibiscus07

allforthegirl said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> :haha: had a giggle at the front page.
> 
> Hehe. Come on, people! More of you need to get your blue and pink babies up there! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Another 8 -10 weeks and I am sure we will have tons more LOL It is just too early!!Click to expand...

I know! It will be lonely :(


----------



## Katiie

:haha: mine is staying yellow!


----------



## KerryGold

Katiie said:


> :haha: mine is staying yellow!

So will mine! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## mybabydreams

HappyHome said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> What kind of birth do you want? Or have you not thought about it?
> *
> 
> I really would like a Home Birth this time, both dd2/dd3 were quick (dd3 1hr30mins) dd1 was a EMCS so I've been so lucky to have got 2 VBAC's.
> DH isnt so sure about the HB but knows given that a fast labour could be on the cards driving 30 minutes to hospital (in good traffic) might be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Scan pictures use to be free here, but apparently they are now £5.
> 
> Ladies with toddlers are you struggling?
> 
> I can never nap when my son does, and im so tired and grumpy all the time.
> Constantly feeling sick and hot.
> 
> I have my first mw appointment tomorrow, and will hopefully get my scan booked inClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, just noticed you are p'bro, I'll be at Hinchingbrooke as I'm closer to Huntingdon but nice to see someone else out this way :) Good luck at the MW, I have my first one next tuesday. Picked up the paperwork yesterday so been filling in as much as I can for that. Hopefully scan date is coming up as I turn 10wks today :)
> I have a 12 year old (Miss Moody) a almost 7 year old (Miss Emotional) and an 18 month old (Miss I-never-stop) so come bedtime I am shattered. And some days its makes me wonder how I'm going to cope!Click to expand...

Hey! Sorry to butt in but Ill be at Hinchingbrooke too! I live in St. Neots. Were due two days apart as well! Might see you on labor ward lol! xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hibiscus, you've got me wanting to call the high risk doctor and schedule an appointment for the Harmony blood test...sounds similar to the verify test you had done...I would love the peace of mind!


----------



## hibiscus07

3xBlessed said:


> Hibiscus, you've got me wanting to call the high risk doctor and schedule an appointment for the Harmony blood test...sounds similar to the verify test you had done...I would love the peace of mind!

Yes, they are very similar! I read about the tests available and there are just slight differences in the technologies they use to analyze the cells or something but they give similar results.
Let us know if you take it :)


----------



## HappyHome

Mybabydreams :) yeah. I had my other 3 babies there but hoping for a home birth this time.

Scan date is the 7th August :) though it'll still be at least 8 weeks after that we can find sex out. Really amazing they can determine sex so early


----------



## mybabydreams

I love the thought of a home birth, but I am under the consultant this time as I had pre-eclampsia last time, so not possible for me :nope: My scan is on the 30th, so Less than a week! My midwife in insisting we go by my LMP, even though I know when I Od, so it will be slightly early. Im so nervous its untrue! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have a gut feeling I'm team blue again, I'm ok with that! I'd be ecstatic for another blue bundle.






















Why do I do this to myself LOL!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm going with good ol' hospital birth, I enjoyed my stay last time. I'm comfortable with my midwife.


----------



## hibiscus07

Our hospital's birthing center is very low key and they're hesitant to do any sort of intervention unless absolutely necessary so I'm happy to use that for our 2nd birth.

Home birth is definitely becoming quite popular these days, though, and I understand the appeal. I just wouldn't want to be out of reach of a medical facility if there were a true emergency. Sometimes you only have minutes to take action.


----------



## Katiie

I want to go to aid wife led centre :)


----------



## KatOro

I am good with a traditional hospital birth. I love my ob. She and the hospital have a wonderful hands off approach and I love being steps away from the emergency help if needed.


----------



## Itsychik

hibiscus- Congrats!!! How awesome that you already know the gender. I bet your DS will be thrilled (eventually ;-) with having a brother!

I'm also totally OK with a hospital birth (in fact, it's what I wanted all along). At my 6-week check up PP after DS was born, my OB sat me down and looked a little nervous and explained that since I had a c-section, my next birth would definitely need to be in the hospital. She was so relieved that I didn't care. I can imagine it would be tough if you had your heart set on a home birth though!

And besides, in the Netherlands there is an extra co-pay (of like &#8364;500) if you choose to have your baby in the hospital and there is no medical reason to do so (instead of at home--they REALLY encourage home births). So since the next one is 'required' I won't have any extra costs :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Itsychik said:


> hibiscus- Congrats!!! How awesome that you already know the gender. I bet your DS will be thrilled (eventually ;-) with having a brother!
> 
> I'm also totally OK with a hospital birth (in fact, it's what I wanted all along). At my 6-week check up PP after DS was born, my OB sat me down and looked a little nervous and explained that since I had a c-section, my next birth would definitely need to be in the hospital. She was so relieved that I didn't care. I can imagine it would be tough if you had your heart set on a home birth though!
> 
> And besides, in the Netherlands there is an extra co-pay (of like 500) if you choose to have your baby in the hospital and there is no medical reason to do so (instead of at home--they REALLY encourage home births). So since the next one is 'required' I won't have any extra costs :)

That's so interesting that they actively encourage home births!


----------



## Itsychik

hibiscus07 said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> hibiscus- Congrats!!! How awesome that you already know the gender. I bet your DS will be thrilled (eventually ;-) with having a brother!
> 
> I'm also totally OK with a hospital birth (in fact, it's what I wanted all along). At my 6-week check up PP after DS was born, my OB sat me down and looked a little nervous and explained that since I had a c-section, my next birth would definitely need to be in the hospital. She was so relieved that I didn't care. I can imagine it would be tough if you had your heart set on a home birth though!
> 
> And besides, in the Netherlands there is an extra co-pay (of like 500) if you choose to have your baby in the hospital and there is no medical reason to do so (instead of at home--they REALLY encourage home births). So since the next one is 'required' I won't have any extra costs :)
> 
> That's so interesting that they actively encourage home births!Click to expand...

It is pretty neat. At 6 months pregnancy your insurance company (depending on your coverage) will send you a 'home birth kit' which you get regardless of whether you're planning a hospital birth or not, which includes gauze and bandages, rubbing alcohol, maternity pads, various tarps and cloths to put over your mattress to keep things clean, and a variety of tools used by the midwives during delivery (an umbilical cord clamp, etc). I looked through it last time and used some of the things (maternity pads, bandages for my c-section, etc) and there are groups which collect the stuff you don't use and donate it to hospitals and midwives in poor 3rd world countries. :thumbup:

Although I disagree with the practice of charging you extra for a hospital birth. I think everyone should have the right to choose without there being financial consequences, but that's just me!


----------



## GAgirl

hibiscus07 said:


> Our hospital's birthing center is very low key and they're hesitant to do any sort of intervention unless absolutely necessary so I'm happy to use that for our 2nd birth.
> 
> Home birth is definitely becoming quite popular these days, though, and I understand the appeal. I just wouldn't want to be out of reach of a medical facility if there were a true emergency. Sometimes you only have minutes to take action.

Same here. This is my first and I'm nervous, plus home births REALLY scare hubby, so I think I'll stay away. But the practice I visit offers both doctors and midwives, and if you go the midwife route you'll never even see a doctor unless something goes wrong. They told me that I can eat, drink, get in & out of the water, wear whatever I want to, etc. Basically there is NO forced intervention. They do very few episiotomies and do not continuously monitor the baby (so you're not stuck hooked up to a monitor). And they told me upfront that I would get 1hr skin-to-skin before they do anything at all. I really love their attitude! The midwife I saw on Monday this week told me, "You aren't sick. You're pregnant. You were made to do this! We aren't going to treat you like something is wrong with you." I like it. :)


----------



## hibiscus07

GAgirl said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Our hospital's birthing center is very low key and they're hesitant to do any sort of intervention unless absolutely necessary so I'm happy to use that for our 2nd birth.
> 
> Home birth is definitely becoming quite popular these days, though, and I understand the appeal. I just wouldn't want to be out of reach of a medical facility if there were a true emergency. Sometimes you only have minutes to take action.
> 
> Same here. This is my first and I'm nervous, plus home births REALLY scare hubby, so I think I'll stay away. But the practice I visit offers both doctors and midwives, and if you go the midwife route you'll never even see a doctor unless something goes wrong. They told me that I can eat, drink, get in & out of the water, wear whatever I want to, etc. Basically there is NO forced intervention. They do very few episiotomies and do not continuously monitor the baby (so you're not stuck hooked up to a monitor). And they told me upfront that I would get 1hr skin-to-skin before they do anything at all. I really love their attitude! The midwife I saw on Monday this week told me, "You aren't sick. You're pregnant. You were made to do this! We aren't going to treat you like something is wrong with you." I like it. :)Click to expand...

That sounds like a great practice!
I totally agree--we need to treat it like a normal part of life, rather than an illness :)


----------



## allforthegirl

GAgirl said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Our hospital's birthing center is very low key and they're hesitant to do any sort of intervention unless absolutely necessary so I'm happy to use that for our 2nd birth.
> 
> Home birth is definitely becoming quite popular these days, though, and I understand the appeal. I just wouldn't want to be out of reach of a medical facility if there were a true emergency. Sometimes you only have minutes to take action.
> 
> Same here. This is my first and I'm nervous, plus home births REALLY scare hubby, so I think I'll stay away. But the practice I visit offers both doctors and midwives, and if you go the midwife route you'll never even see a doctor unless something goes wrong. They told me that I can eat, drink, get in & out of the water, wear whatever I want to, etc. Basically there is NO forced intervention. They do very few episiotomies and do not continuously monitor the baby (so you're not stuck hooked up to a monitor). And they told me upfront that I would get 1hr skin-to-skin before they do anything at all. I really love their attitude! The midwife I saw on Monday this week told me, "You aren't sick. You're pregnant. You were made to do this! We aren't going to treat you like something is wrong with you." I like it. :)Click to expand...

Gosh I want that. I wish I really do!!


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies!! :wave:

February 15th Due date here!! :cloud9:

Looking forward to getting to know all of you throughout this wonderful journey!


----------



## MamaBear93

The thought of home birth scares the crap out of me. Oh my goodness you ladies are brave!

I had a cushy hospital birth with DD and I will deffo be doing that again. Although I am not sure I will be in the same hospital this time around. I have considered birthing some where better equipped to handle emergencies. They do not have a neonatal center here and that scares me because I know that I am high risk for preterm labor being so underweight. :shrug:

DH says he doesn't want to stay with my mom and that it is too far...ugh...but that would be the only way we could have this baby in another hospital since the closest hospitals are 2 hours away in any direction...

I do hope to not be induced this time around though. I am sure because of my size that my doctor wont let me go past my due date...

I am hoping my body does it's own thing this time around...


----------



## akblaze

*GAgirl*, I love midwives like that!!!!
With DD I saw an OB since I was high risk. Ended up going into preterm labor so had a hospital birth stuck to monitors. It was not fun!!
I don't think I'll consider a home birth (we have four dogs so that makes for a crazy house) but I'm praying to make it to full term so I can give birth in the birth center this time in the tub! That's like my dream birth!! This is also most likely our last baby so it's my last chance!!!! 
My midwife is just like that though, she's so down to earth and said almost exactly what your midwife said! Love it!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im torn on what to do about birth!!! Right now im with an ob I really do like, he is very blunt which I think is better then sugar coating things. His bed side manner is good to me but im sure a lot of people dont like his personality lol. If I deliver with him it will be at a smaller hospital they have a maternity ward and everything but I have not heard highly of them thus far. The pros of delivering there would be the fact there are less births so more one on one time and more help if I need it. I guess I worry what if something goes wrong with me or worse my bean. If they aren't a trauma hospital I maybe should switch????? There is a home birthing center about 30 mins from me and I would love to do a water birth but everyone says om nuts and with it being my first birth it should be in a hospital. The other option is to switch obs and either deliver at one of the best hospitals in Florida for children and trauma or at a smaller newer hospital.Both are pretty good. Everyone tells me to stay with my ob if I like him but I dont want to be selfish. Im sure if the hospital I plan to birth at wasnt good enough they wouldn't have a maternity ward pol. Its late im rambling on and on and on I wish I could sleep at night but it seems my body wants sleep during the day not night!!!!! Sorry for my rant. 


Oh and congrats on team blue hibiscus, thats super exciting! ! :)


----------



## Katiie

Arghhhh too nervous & excited to drink anymore


----------



## Katiie

Im at the hospital for my 12 week scan!
I got here and they said they weren't expecting anyone...
Thank god I had my letter with me. 
They admitted it was their fault and want to fix the problem. 

They found the early pregnancy sonographer and she said she would scan me... But she's so backed up with emergencies she would be about an hour! 
I said I was happy to wait. 
I understand how scary emergency early scans can be. 
(Reception think I'm amazing haha)

So I emptied my bladder to fill it again with lucazade, dance baby dance!
Reception have also just come up to us and said I'm not paying for photos as they feel so bad! :cloud9:

So excited for my scan now.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh hun, good luck for scan! I had mine on Monday, everything went fine but I'd drank too much and was bursting for a pee so had to empty part of it - what's the point of making you drink 2 pints then????

12 weeks on Monday - cant believe I'm almost in second trimester! Yey!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have my scan this am too! T-minus 2 hrs til the drinking fest!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck girls xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thankfully they don't make me come in with a full bladder for scans! I would definitely have an accident!


----------



## Itsychik

Good luck with scans today!! I agree, they didn't make me come in with a full bladder for my 8-week scan. My 12 week one isn't for another 3 weeks.

Hope you guys get some great pics :)

@ Katiie- they're probably used to hysterical pregnant women who freak out and were SUPER relieved you're being so cooperative. Great that you'll get free pics!


----------



## Katiie

My babies wave hello! :wave:
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-42.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-41.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is precious. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that's so sweet! Mines an hour away! Such a great pic! I hope I get one just like it even though I'm a few weeks behind you!


----------



## Katiie

It was so unbelievably amazing. 

Baby kept dancing around, at one point it was moving with my pulse haha. 
Baby LOVED having its hands by its face too and waved lots!


----------



## allforthegirl

Great pic Katie I am glad everything went well!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

So glad everything went well for you Katiie!!!


----------



## Katiie

Thank you all! :cloud9:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here we are! Measuring one day ahead, so 10 weeks even! HR was 172!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay Ourlilflu!!! 

I have 13 more days until my next ultrasound!!! I want to be done with it so I can start telling people I'm pregnant!!! I think my 6 year old is starting to suspect something...he's very good at catching snippets of conversations he isn't meant to! LOL!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! I get my NT in 2 weeks also! I don't know if we'll hold off on going public til then or not!


----------



## KatOro

Congrats, ladies on the scans. Super exciting!!


----------



## akblaze

Wonderful scans ladies!!! :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey for babies!!

I really wish I had remembered to get some of the u/s on video for me to share with the family. They are all pretty upset they didn't get to see the babe...


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe mamabear it isn't really your fault. As if you didn't want a picture, the techs should really know that by now. Every mother wants a photo of their future babies!!


----------



## MamaBear93

It just sucks really bad...ugh I was so excited I forgot to ask. I have never HAD to ask before. They always just give them to be. Next time I will remember for sure. I am a scrapbooker so it kills me that I have the early u/s pics from DD but not this one :cry:

I also just realized I have no maternity clothes that I will be able to wear in the winter! Oh my gosh. I have no idea how I am going to buy some and still be able to save money for the babe.

Oh but I have come up with the best idea I have ever had in my life! Every time I go shopping from here on out I buy a pack of diapers and then eventually move on the another size. It will be awesome because even if I get a bunch from my baby shower I can always exchange them for a different size. It is much easier then trying to save the money (I'm really bad at that):dohh:


----------



## Katiie

MamaBear93 said:


> It just sucks really bad...ugh I was so excited I forgot to ask. I have never HAD to ask before. They always just give them to be. Next time I will remember for sure. I am a scrapbooker so it kills me that I have the early u/s pics from DD but not this one :cry:
> 
> I also just realized I have no maternity clothes that I will be able to wear in the winter! Oh my gosh. I have no idea how I am going to buy some and still be able to save money for the babe.
> 
> Oh but I have come up with the best idea I have ever had in my life! Every time I go shopping from here on out I buy a pack of diapers and then eventually move on the another size. It will be awesome because even if I get a bunch from my baby shower I can always exchange them for a different size. It is much easier then trying to save the money (I'm really bad at that):dohh:


:hug: :hug: :hug:
Sorry you didn't get a photo Hun. Just get double the amount at your 20 week scan ;)

As for your buying as you go, THAT'S EXACTLY what we are gonna do!! Either buy nappies or formula. I wanna BF for at least 3 weeks like I did last time, but it's just a strain.. I found it so difficult last time then I got mastitis and it dried up over night! 

Xxxx


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness that must have been horrible. I breastfed with DD for the first two months but I was under a lot of stress and ended up turning back to cigarettes and didn't want to pass on the nicotine to DD so I stopped. I was really bent out of shape about it though. I want to do it for much longer this time. At least the first year. I hated the difference with her poo smelling so bad, and the formula made her constipated. I was so happy to kick the formula. I don't want to go down that path again.

I feel like this is taking too long. I have my 12 week check up Monday and I want to talk to my OB about how he feels about Caesareans because my last was against it and so am I (especially since I delivered DD via VG) I will be very upset if he does that to me.

I really want to sit down and talk to my OB this time and get some questions answered. He always seems like he is in a rush and I don't like it very much. Every thing about this pregnancy and the care I have gotten so far feels very impersonal.


----------



## allforthegirl

With my first I got five days before I switched him. On the fifth day my nipple just about fell off, so that was it for me. My second I got to a month and a half and got very bad breastfeeding support and was told I didn't have any milk at midnight (no one does) after I could only pump 1/2 and oz. So I put him on formula, which I felt awful in the end cause it just made him even more colic. So when it came to my third I was determined to nurse him to a year at least. I did so much research and it still hurt very badly to nurse, but found out I have Reynauds which was causing the pain. Was able to push through the pain and nursed him until he weaned himself. I was nursed my fourth for just as long. I will be planning on doing the same with this one. Now that I know what I have I can deal with it and cope through the pain.


----------



## MamaBear93

I'm so sorry you have to go through that. I was one of the lucky ones with DD nursing came so easily to the both of us. She latched immidiately and yes it hurt for the first few weeks but even then the bonding of nursing made me forget how much it hurt any way. I miss it though. I wish I had never stopped so early.

I will do everything I can to assure that this time lasts at least the first six months if not a year or longer. My mother nursed all four of us kids for at least the first year. I want my daughter to know the importance that I feel it holds. Some women can't do it, or don't want to and that is totally ok but I want my daughter to know how much better it is. I honestly couldn't believe that my husbands mother didn't nurse at all. She never wanted to I didn't even realize my mom had a choice and she still chose to nurse. I love it.


----------



## 3xBlessed

AFTG, what is Reynaud's? I had a TERRIBLE time breastfeeding my first...bleeding, cracked nipples...he was throwing up blood...got a mastitis...total nightmare...I really feeling like I didn't enjoy his whole first 6 weeks! Turns out he wasn't latching on good enough...no one at the hospital even talked to me about his latch...It was a better with my second son but still not something I'm looking forward to...I did it for 6 months with my first and for a little over 5 with my second...I went back to work then and wasn't producing enough for him so had to supplement with formula...hate that my job got in the way of breastfeeding!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks ladies for your kind words! Aftg I love your pic by the way, so crossing my fingers for your girl! Great discussion on bf'ing girls, hopefully we all meet out goals in that respect! It's so important, as a nurse in postpartum, it's all I teach but unfortunately the couple days you spend in hospital just isn't enough to get a good basis, ESP when staff are short :( find some good support in your communities, there are a lot of good groups, la leche leagues etc!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Beautiful scans ladies!

So sorry to hear about the bf struggles :( We couldn't get a proper latch until a month in (had to use the SNS contraption and nearly gave up) but the hospital I deliver at has an amazing lactation consultant department. They came to see me right after the birth and a couple times a day after because they saw the latch wasn't good. Then when I went home they called me several times to check in and see if I had any questions/needed to come in for help! Ended up bf-ing for 11 months. I really hope to do the same this time. I wish everyone that wants it had that kind of support!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> AFTG, what is Reynaud's? I had a TERRIBLE time breastfeeding my first...bleeding, cracked nipples...he was throwing up blood...got a mastitis...total nightmare...I really feeling like I didn't enjoy his whole first 6 weeks! Turns out he wasn't latching on good enough...no one at the hospital even talked to me about his latch...It was a better with my second son but still not something I'm looking forward to...I did it for 6 months with my first and for a little over 5 with my second...I went back to work then and wasn't producing enough for him so had to supplement with formula...hate that my job got in the way of breastfeeding!

It is a syndrome usually in your extremities. It is where your blood vessels and capillaries constrict and don't allow the blood flow to the ends of your finders and toes. I have this in my nipples, so they turn purple and have extreme pain while nursing. Also too because there isn't proper blood flow to them, when they crack and split they take four times as long for them to heal.


----------



## akblaze

So sorry to hear about the breastfeeding struggles ladies :( 
I truly believe that if a woman doesn't have the BEST breastfeeding support (lactation consultant, pediatrician, OB/midwife) then it's near impossible!!
I was determined to bf DD but since she was 5 weeks early and too skinny she had no energy to eat so was tube fed. I began pumping while she was in the NICU & they also gave formula until my supply went up. Pumping was excruciating and I also found out that I have Raynauds, my nipples would be black by the end of pumping. Fortunately for me we were able to get DD's tongue tie clipped at 6 weeks and transitioned to bf'ing by 7 weeks. That has helped my raynaud's completely. The lactation consultant said for some women nursing helps raynaud's because the baby's mouth keeps the nipple warm but for other women it makes no difference. I know I wouldn't have made it this long breastfeeding (a year and still going) without the help I had.. 
The nurses in the hospital really pushed me and introduced me to a pediatrician that is very pro breastfeeding who also helped push me when I wanted to give up. (he was actually one of DD's NICU docs) Sometimes I hated it but I'm very thankful. 
It's a shame that a lot hospitals aren't as pro breastfeeding as the one here. 

My only advice would be that if you want to try breastfeeding then seek help if it isn't offered. Finding a good lactation consultant that you get along with really helps :)


----------



## allforthegirl

The best book I read in my research is "Breastfeeding Made Simple" Written by Nancy Mohrbacher. I honestly can't say enough about it. I now know just as much as any lactation here in my city!! BEST book!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Unfortunately my hospital doesn't have separate lactation consultants. They give their maternity nurses "training" for breastfeeding but the nurses are stretched thin as it is!!! I finally went to my OB and saw the midwife. She took one look at my nipples and was like his latch is all wrong. Lol. I did contact la leche league and they were somewhat helpful. Definitely supportive but they all kept trying to get me to come to meetings. I was like um no, I'm sleep deprived, bleeding from my nipples, and have a mastitis. No way am I leaving my house for a meeting!!! I drove the nurses nuts I'm sure when I had my second son, almost every feeding I asked for them to check his latch. Finally someone said the one of the night nurses was really good with breastfeeding help so I had her come in and felt much better. Never cracked or bled with him. I'm a stubborn mule so even though I wanted to give it up and other people said I should I kept going. I'm very glad I did. But totally understand why some women don't breastfeed. The most important thing is the baby keeps growing and getting nourishment from breast or formula.


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, love love love the scan pics :) cant wait for more. 
Mine is still 12 days away. 
I've not been able to breastfeed longer than 3 months with any of my 3 girls. I really didn't like it, for me it felt uncomfortable and I used to cry every feed, it didnt hurt I just didnt like it. Which made me feel guilty and even worse. Changing to formula made such a difference to how I coped, I no longer dreaded when they needed milk. 

Struggling to hold my stomach in now and clothes are becoming difficult already.


----------



## mybabydreams

Lol! My clothes are feeling VERY snug!! I washed and ironed all my old maternity jeans and dresses the other day. Cant wait to be able to wear them for some relief!! Too scared to until I have had the scan though, just in case it tempts fate for something to go wrong!! x


----------



## allforthegirl

I find it strange that I have not popped yet. I think I remember popping around 10-11 weeks with my last. Though I did work out really hard last year and started to lose most of my tummy, but it wasn't feasible to keep up every day so I ended stopping. So maybe that helped strengthen those muscle back up. Then again i think I gained close to ten pounds already with my last child LOL so I am on top of my game this time. Just seems so weird is all.

So a funny little story.... my three yr old was sitting with me and we were talking about him being a big brother and I asked him do you know what mommy is having (just for fun), he says with a giant smile on his face, 'yes, a girl, you are going to have girl baby and I am going to have a boy baby!' Oh I hope that he is right LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> My babies wave hello! :wave:
> https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-42.jpg
> 
> https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-41.jpg

Adorable!! Thank you for sharing. What great pics...

have my 12 week U/S later today (tho I don't know why, with the blood test already completed--but I'll take any chance to see baby :) )


----------



## hibiscus07

OurLilFlu said:


> Here we are! Measuring one day ahead, so 10 weeks even! HR was 172!

So cute! Even looks like a baby rather than a blob already. Woohoo!


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, back from the ol' scan. Nothing to report, other than that things went very well. All looks normal. NT was something like 1.5 cm. Baby was quite active, waving a bit.
Glad to have one more worry done!

Regarding breastfeeding, i was lucky not to have had many problems. I did get clogged ducts but never got mastitis with DS, thankfully. However, my nipples are (or rather, were) kind of flat so I had to use the nipple shield for 5 whole months!! He couldn't or wouldn't latch without it until then. It was a pain in the butt, BUT I think it probably saved me some serious nipple pain. If any of you ladies have trouble BFing this time around, I HIGHLY recommend those. Here is the one I used: https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Contact-Nipple-Shield-Standard/dp/B000067PQ0


----------



## allforthegirl

I did use them too at times. Especially when mine were so cracked.


----------



## MamaBear93

I never tried the shields. I will wait until I find out if I have any trouble with this one. How do they work?


----------



## akblaze

I think it is great that so many women have tried breastfeeding and I truly believe a woman will do what is best for them and their baby. Whether formula or breastfeeding you're doing what's right! :hugs:

As for the bloating... I feel huge!!! And DH doesn't help by saying "look at that belly!!!!" :dohh: I'm usually rather small.. (size 1 US) but I really need him to get my maternity clothes from the crawl space this weekend!!!! :blush:

appointment with the midwife today!!!! Anxious for this one, I am really hoping she approves me getting progesterone shots to try and prevent preterm labor this time around and calm my irritable uterus...


edit: one thing you can ask to have checked is if the baby's tongue is tied. That will make breastfeeding pretty much impossible. DD's was tied and we wouldn't have known if it wasn't for lactation. I thought it was just a bad latch but that's why we couldn't transition from pumping. Once we found that at 6 weeks it was clipped and she breastfed right away like a champ! It is genetic.. DH's tongue is tied and so is his fathers (we had no idea!) Normally the first signs of a tongue tie is a bad latch, my nipples were always wedge shaped after trying to nurse her and it constantly hurt!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is just a very thin piece of plastic that is in the shape of your elongated nipple with 3/4 of it wrapping around the areola with a small space for your babies nose to touch your breast.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nipple_shield_(breastfeeding)


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze said:


> I think it is great that so many women have tried breastfeeding and I truly believe a woman will do what is best for them and their baby. Whether formula or breastfeeding you're doing what's right! :hugs:
> 
> As for the bloating... I feel huge!!! And DH doesn't help by saying "look at that belly!!!!" :dohh: I'm usually rather small.. (size 1 US) but I really need him to get my maternity clothes from the crawl space this weekend!!!! :blush:
> 
> appointment with the midwife today!!!! Anxious for this one, I am really hoping she approves me getting progesterone shots to try and prevent preterm labor this time around and calm my irritable uterus...
> 
> 
> edit: one thing you can ask to have checked is if the baby's tongue is tied. That will make breastfeeding pretty much impossible. DD's was tied and we wouldn't have known if it wasn't for lactation. I thought it was just a bad latch but that's why we couldn't transition from pumping. Once we found that at 6 weeks it was clipped and she breastfed right away like a champ! It is genetic.. DH's tongue is tied and so is his fathers (we had no idea!) Normally the first signs of a tongue tie is a bad latch, my nipples were always wedge shaped after trying to nurse her and it constantly hurt!!

I too was a size 1 before kids.... got down to a 4 before this one. I have come to the realization a size 1 for me is never going to happen again :(


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> I never tried the shields. I will wait until I find out if I have any trouble with this one. How do they work?

You just wet it a little and stick it on. You can use breastmilk, water, or spit. They say not to use spit due to germs but I've read recently your mouth germs are good for the little one's immune system!
I used spit because I'm a terrible mother. :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Interesting. I hope this one ends up being as easy as DD. I did so well with her I just know that it will be much easier this time to continue for as long as I hope to.

Oh my I can't wait for dinner. So hungry!

And I am proud of myself I finally got around to cleaning my kitchen the right way. (DH half a$$e$ everything he does) So happy for it to be clean. But I can smell my pot roast in my crock pot and it is making me soooooo much more hungry...mmmm...


----------



## akblaze

MamaBear93 said:


> Interesting. I hope this one ends up being as easy as DD. I did so well with her I just know that it will be much easier this time to continue for as long as I hope to.
> 
> Oh my I can't wait for dinner. So hungry!
> 
> And I am proud of myself I finally got around to cleaning my kitchen the right way. (DH half a$$e$ everything he does) So happy for it to be clean. But I can smell my pot roast in my crock pot and it is making me soooooo much more hungry...mmmm...

pot roast in the crock pot! That made my stomach growl!!!!
I have recently fallen in LOVE with crock pots!!!!


----------



## HappyHome

Morning, well here in the uk it 7:40am.
Going shopping with my Mum and dd3 today, I think I'm going to tell her today. It feels like I'm lying when we talk these days because I've not mentioned the pregnancy, didnt even say we were trying.
Had a wired dream filled with pink and girls, I'd dd4 growing inside? Will I ever have a little blue bundle? 
AFTG I guess it's the opposite of you, I have a step-son but its not the same as nurturing and bringing up your own child. Guess in 10ish weeks I'll know.

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## KerryGold

I was sick again last night. I am so ready for this crappy trimester to be over and to start feeling human again! Oh well, at least it's a good sign for Pip.

On the BFing front, I'm a trained peer supporter after having had a really rocky start with DD. So I can probably offer advice if people need it. There is medication you can take for the Raynaud's. You don't need to be in constant pain but Drs are often clueless about BFing.

I have an actual bump now. I am seriously running out of clothes. I'm only really bothering to try and hide it at work now but I think people are starting to guess. Not too difficult since they all knew about my MC in March and I've been looking/feeling terrible! :blush:

Think I might send DH up in the loft for some mat t-shirts and bump bands. I can still fit into a lot of my low-slung jeans though.

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I was on the medication and it did help a little bit. I forget now what it was called LOL


----------



## Katiie

Anyone else still feeling sick?
That's why I've been so quiet lately! Xxx


----------



## KerryGold

YES.

:cry: xXx


----------



## Katiie

It's awful isn't it. 
I've lost 2 stone!!

Oh I need to change my EDD! I've been moved to the 6th!


----------



## KatOro

Sorry to hear some of us are still feeling sick. I hope you all are on the tail end of it! Iam doing much better thank goodness.I actually made breakfast and did half the dishes for the first time since I found out @ 5 weeks. 
Has anyone considered/used a mini crib? I plan on co sleeping with this one opposed to the bed sharing I did with the last one and saw online about side-carring a crib to the bed. I would have room for a full size crib but I would lose an end table. The mini crib would fit fine and I saw one for a little over $100 that would covert to a twin bed but I don't see how that's possible if the dimensions are smaller.Also not many choices on crib bedding with a mini crib and I could use the existing sheets and bedding set (if this one is a girl as well). Looking like the babe will be with us for the first year then moving in with big sister after that. She has a bed that turns into bunk beds (we have everything we need including mattress).But babe won't be ready for the bottom bunk until 2 at the earliest...sorry for the long winded post. Hoping someone can simplify things as I am doing just the opposite!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm sorry some of you are still sick :( I'm just tired now! Hopefully that's good news for some of you though as I'm one of the early ones in Feb (2nd). 

Tomorrow is 13 weeks!! I'm almost nervous to move to the second trimester board :) time if flying by I can't believe I'm already here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> I'm sorry some of you are still sick :( I'm just tired now! Hopefully that's good news for some of you though as I'm one of the early ones in Feb (2nd).
> 
> Tomorrow is 13 weeks!! I'm almost nervous to move to the second trimester board :) time if flying by I can't believe I'm already here!

Me too :wohoo: I have been sneeking over to that side every once and a while to start getting ready for the transition.

I too and tired, but today was another bad day for food. I am finding more and more food aversions. I only found one thing to eat, even my favourite french fries were blah to me. :cry: I am scared that even the one thing (teriyaki chicken from EDO) will one day taste funny or off like everything else.


----------



## KerryGold

Katiie, have you seen the Dr about it? That's a huge weight loss. I'm doing better on a second type of tablets.

xXx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how is everyone? Sorry I'm not posting much. First tri has continued to be hard with the vomiting and tiredness.... this week though I'm just starting to feel a little bit more human... so hoping things are settling down!
Hope everyone else who's having a rough ride feels better soon too :hugs:
Can't believe we are so close to second tri now, yay! :happydance:

So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was do official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (Katiie would you mind updating on front page for me?)

He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsb0c98e00.jpg


----------



## Katiie

They aren't worried about my weightloss because I'm already classed as obese! (Don't look it though!!!)

Ill update the front now ;)

I cannot believe second tri is just around the corner!!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG *13 WEEKS!!!!!* :dance:


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> OMG *13 WEEKS!!!!!* :dance:

YAY!!! :happydance: Be there tomorrow!!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG *13 WEEKS!!!!!* :dance:
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance: Be there tomorrow!!Click to expand...

WOOT!! :wohoo:


----------



## Katiie

It still doesn't feel real!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dancerforlife

allforthegirl said:


> OMG *13 WEEKS!!!!!* :dance:

YAY! We're peaches :)


----------



## Katiie

So happy for you all!!


----------



## KerryGold

But jealous.com! 

:rofl: xXx


----------



## HappyHome

KerryGold said:


> But jealous.com!
> 
> :rofl: xXx

:haha: me too, I seem so far behind and I think scan next Thursday is going to put me back a few days too.

Told my parents yesterday, they had pretty much guessed and were pleased for us. Hubby told his parents, no congratulations just asked if it was planned? :growlmad: [email protected], never ever happy for us. So hope they're not expecting me to be all hearts and flowers with them, cos I won be.

First MW appointment tomorrow, so much drink extra water today because I always get told off for my urine sample.


----------



## apa13

Hi ladies! Can I join? Just had my 12 weeks scan today and it went great :-D


----------



## mumanddad

Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :( 

I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

5 weeks till gender scan..woop woop!!!!


----------



## apa13

mumanddad said:


> Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :(
> 
> I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x

So sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

mumanddad said:


> Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :(
> 
> I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x

So sorry to hear this, I wish you a fast recovery and hopefully a lovely rainbow babe soon:hugs:


----------



## Dancerforlife

mumanddad said:


> Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :(
> 
> I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x

So sorry :hugs: I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Katiie

So sorry mumanddad, I hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Welcome apa!


----------



## allforthegirl

mumanddad said:


> Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :(
> 
> I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x

:hug:


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry Mumanddad! Wishing you get your rainbow soon!

Welcome Apa!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry for your loss mom and dad! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry mumanddad :hugs:

Welcome apa :flower:

Ladies I am well and truly in maternity clothes now, have swelled over weekend! Just been to Tesco to do the shopping and getting lots of smiling looks and congratulations! :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

mumanddad said:


> Please remove me I miscarried this morning while at hospital :(
> 
> I want to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy x

I'm so sorry to hear that. :(
:hugs: to you


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have noticed a big change in my tummy in the last few days. I too went and bought some new mat shirts and a beautiful dress. i posted the pic of it on my journal. =D


----------



## Likklegemz

Mumanddad I'm so sorry for your sad news. 

I've been on this thread for a while, is there any chance I could be added to front page? My due date is the 9th February and I'm team yellow - decided I don't want to know and would like the suprise. 

I've been doing ok since the morning sickness has stopped, just getting really hormonal and emotional for no apparent reason! I see the consultant on Wednesday as I'm considered high risk for preeclampsia :(


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> I too have noticed a big change in my tummy in the last few days. I too went and bought some new mat shirts and a beautiful dress. i posted the pic of it on my journal. =D

oooh the dress is beautiful!! And cute bump :flower:
My SIL dropped off a huge bag of maternity clothes yesterday - 3 pairs jeans, 5 dresses and a coat so I'm well set up. And everything is soooo comfy!
Will post a bump pic in a few mins...


----------



## baby1wanted

13 week bump pic! 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps2e153f8f.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute baby1, very cute. You are so lucky to get all of those clothes that will help lots with saving money.

Oh I bought my first item for our new baby, What do you think?


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh it's lovely! I'm still quite nervous about buying things... think I'll wait until 20 week scan for that. But that really is lovely :flower:
Got our first present yesterday - it's just a bib but it looks like it cost a fortune! I'm very excited for when we do start getting stuff in though :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

Likklegemz said:


> Mumanddad I'm so sorry for your sad news.
> I've been on this thread for a while, is there any chance I could be added to front page? My due date is the 9th February and I'm team yellow - decided I don't want to know and would like the suprise.
> I've been doing ok since the morning sickness has stopped, just getting really hormonal and emotional for no apparent reason! I see the consultant on Wednesday as I'm considered high risk for preeclampsia :(

I'm so sorry for not adding you sooner, your up there now :kiss:
Why are you high risk for preeclampsia? I'm worried about that, as I'm going on holiday when I'm 30 weeks pregnant!



baby1wanted said:


> 13 week bump pic!
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps2e153f8f.jpg

You look fantastic! I look the exact same, if anything my face and arms are so much thinner from the weight I've lost! I dug out all my old maternity clothes, I have a range from before :haha: so I feel quite equipped, I need some jumpers though! But I have to agree, I tried on the jeans to make sure they fit (as they are 2 sizes too small, they fit though!!!!!) and they were SOOOOOOO snuggly. 



allforthegirl said:


> Very cute baby1, very cute. You are so lucky to get all of those clothes that will help lots with saving money.
> Oh I bought my first item for our new baby, What do you think?
> View attachment 650053

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!
We were discussing if we need a snowsuit, I reckon we will. Didn't it snow last feb?! So exciting! We didn't have all these things to think about with my first born. He was born in October!

So far we've brought our travel system, a bouncy chair and 1 sleep suit :)


----------



## Katiie

Ooh!! I wanted to share this with you.
I was reading my old pregnancy journal, with my first, and found an old list I made of everything we needed. 
We literally needed everything :haha: this is more for you first time mummy's too..

So I thought I'd share it with you girls. 
Ill be using it again, but I won't be getting it all again, we kept a lot of old stuff :haha:

I know it's early but I also made a hospital bag list, when it came to making my bag up there was SO much I didn't have and I ended up spending a small fortune on it all at once! (This time we plan to spread the cost)

SO for anyone that wants it, it's in a spoiler!
*Baby List*

Spoiler
* Clothes: 0-3 Months *
Sleep Suits x15 
Baby Grows x15 
Outfits _(not an essential but always nice!)_
Cardigans/Jumpers 
Socks x5 pairs 
Scratch Mits x2 pairs _(I highly recommend the ones with BUILT IN scratch mits, coz the actual mits, never stay on!)_
Blankets 
Booties _ (Again, not an essential and never really stay on!) _
Muslin Cloths!

*Bath Time: *
Bath 
Brush and Comb 
Nail Clippers & Nail Scissors 
Body Lotion _ (I personally never used this!) _
Cuddle n Dry Robes/Towel x2
Baby Shampoo 
Baby Oil _ (I personally never used this!) _
Natural Sponge/Wash Cloth x2 
Cotton Wool _ (More for the first poops really)_
Changing Mat 

*Baby&#8217;s Room: *
Cot 
Wardrobe/Storage Space 
Changing Station _ (Not essential, I won't be having one this time) _
Mattress & Protector 
Bedding 
Baby Monitor _ (I didn't use one of these, BUT I live in a tiny maisonette) _
Room Thermometer 
Bouncer/Chair
Swing _ (HIGHLY RECCOMEND!!!!) _

*Feeding:*
Bottles & Teats x10 _ (If your bottle feeding/expressing, you'll only use 6, but it's always handy to have 2 spare) _
Steriliser 
Formula _ (Again, if bottle feeding) _
High Chair _ (More for later on...) _
Dummies _ (If using, my DS didn't take to them) _
Bowls _ (More for later on...) _
Cutlery _ (More for later on...) _
Breast Pump 

*Travel: *
Pushchair 
Rain Cover 
Car Seat
Sun Blinds _ (not essential, I'm not going to use) _
Changing Bag 
Travel Cot _ (Again, not essential unless you know you'll be going away a lot) _

*Changing:*
Nappies
Wipes 
Cream
Vasaline _ (If baby goes overdue they may have dry skin, this is always handy to have for those dry spots) _
Nappy Bin _ (Not essential) _

*Play Time:*
Teething Toys 
Toys 
Play Mat _ (My DS loved his!) _
Cot Mobile _ (make sure it fits to your cot and isn't too low if your getting one!) _

*Hospital Bag*

Spoiler
*Mothers Bag*
Hospital Notes
Hair bands
Hair brush
Shower Gel & Shampoo
Deodorant
Tooth brush & tooth paste
Maternity Pads x10 (I used 2 at a time!)
Normal Pads x10 (incase your hind waters go first!)

Large Big Supportive Knickers (that go high up) x5
Dark PJ Bottoms x3
Long t shirt/Nighties x2 
Going home clothes (you might end up going in your pjs!)
Dressing gown
Slip on Slippers
Flannel 

I highly recommend asking (after you've given birth) the midwife for a plastic jug or one of those cardboard piss pots, fill it with water and pour it over lady area as you pee. It makes going a bit easier!

* Baby's Bag *
Vests x6
Sleep suits x6
Hat x2
Receiving Blanket
Nappies
Wipes
Cotton Wool
Going home outfit
Jumper/Coat

I've said 6 sleep suits, but that's purely based on how long you want to stay. My DS swallowed mucus on the way out, so he was sick a lot. We went through 5 sleep suits and his going home outfit! The midwife said its normal and has to come out one end or the other!

* Extras...*
Car Seat
Camera
Camera Batteries
Tens Machine (I didn't use one personally)
Sieve! (We had to take one incase we pooped in the bath :rofl: )
Hand held fan
Music CDs 
Mobile phone chargers!

Right now that's all I can think of right now :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> Ooh!! I wanted to share this with you.
> I was reading my old pregnancy journal, with my first, and found an old list I made of everything we needed.
> We literally needed everything :haha: this is more for you first time mummy's too..
> 
> So I thought I'd share it with you girls.
> Ill be using it again, but I won't be getting it all again, we kept a lot of old stuff :haha:
> 
> I know it's early but I also made a hospital bag list, when it came to making my bag up there was SO much I didn't have and I ended up spending a small fortune on it all at once! (This time we plan to spread the cost)
> 
> SO for anyone that wants it, it's in a spoiler!
> *Baby List*
> 
> Spoiler
> * Clothes: 0-3 Months *
> Sleep Suits x15
> Baby Grows x15
> Outfits _(not an essential but always nice!)_
> Cardigans/Jumpers
> Socks x5 pairs
> Scratch Mits x2 pairs _(I highly recommend the ones with BUILT IN scratch mits, coz the actual mits, never stay on!)_
> Blankets
> Booties _ (Again, not an essential and never really stay on!) _
> Muslin Cloths!
> 
> *Bath Time: *
> Bath
> Brush and Comb
> Nail Clippers & Nail Scissors
> Body Lotion _ (I personally never used this!) _
> Cuddle n Dry Robes/Towel x2
> Baby Shampoo
> Baby Oil _ (I personally never used this!) _
> Natural Sponge/Wash Cloth x2
> Cotton Wool _ (More for the first poops really)_
> Changing Mat
> 
> *Babys Room: *
> Cot
> Wardrobe/Storage Space
> Changing Station _ (Not essential, I won't be having one this time) _
> Mattress & Protector
> Bedding
> Baby Monitor _ (I didn't use one of these, BUT I live in a tiny maisonette) _
> Room Thermometer
> Bouncer/Chair
> Swing _ (HIGHLY RECCOMEND!!!!) _
> 
> *Feeding:*
> Bottles & Teats x10 _ (If your bottle feeding/expressing, you'll only use 6, but it's always handy to have 2 spare) _
> Steriliser
> Formula _ (Again, if bottle feeding) _
> High Chair _ (More for later on...) _
> Dummies _ (If using, my DS didn't take to them) _
> Bowls _ (More for later on...) _
> Cutlery _ (More for later on...) _
> Breast Pump
> 
> *Travel: *
> Pushchair
> Rain Cover
> Car Seat
> Sun Blinds _ (not essential, I'm not going to use) _
> Changing Bag
> Travel Cot _ (Again, not essential unless you know you'll be going away a lot) _
> 
> *Changing:*
> Nappies
> Wipes
> Cream
> Vasaline _ (If baby goes overdue they may have dry skin, this is always handy to have for those dry spots) _
> Nappy Bin _ (Not essential) _
> 
> *Play Time:*
> Teething Toys
> Toys
> Play Mat _ (My DS loved his!) _
> Cot Mobile _ (make sure it fits to your cot and isn't too low if your getting one!) _
> 
> *Hospital Bag*
> 
> Spoiler
> *Mothers Bag*
> Hospital Notes
> Hair bands
> Hair brush
> Shower Gel & Shampoo
> Deodorant
> Tooth brush & tooth paste
> Maternity Pads x10 (I used 2 at a time!)
> Normal Pads x10 (incase your hind waters go first!)
> 
> Large Big Supportive Knickers (that go high up) x5
> Dark PJ Bottoms x3
> Long t shirt/Nighties x2
> Going home clothes (you might end up going in your pjs!)
> Dressing gown
> Slip on Slippers
> Flannel
> 
> I highly recommend asking (after you've given birth) the midwife for a plastic jug or one of those cardboard piss pots, fill it with water and pour it over lady area as you pee. It makes going a bit easier!
> 
> * Baby's Bag *
> Vests x6
> Sleep suits x6
> Hat x2
> Receiving Blanket
> Nappies
> Wipes
> Cotton Wool
> Going home outfit
> Jumper/Coat
> 
> I've said 6 sleep suits, but that's purely based on how long you want to stay. My DS swallowed mucus on the way out, so he was sick a lot. We went through 5 sleep suits and his going home outfit! The midwife said its normal and has to come out one end or the other!
> 
> * Extras...*
> Car Seat
> Camera
> Camera Batteries
> Tens Machine (I didn't use one personally)
> Sieve! (We had to take one incase we pooped in the bath :rofl: )
> Hand held fan
> Music CDs
> 
> Right now that's all I can think of right now :haha:

As a first time mum thank you so much for this!! :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I've been gone for a long weekend (again! but last one for a while) so I'm just catching up.

@ mumanddad- I just read your post. I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: I can't imagine how you feel but I wish you a swift recovery :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

To all the ladies with scan pics, congrats on healthy :baby: !

I missed the whole breastfeeding discussion but I also hope to bf this next one. I had a low supply with my DS and tried nearly everything to increase it, relying mostly on advice from the ladies on BnB as I didn't find much support here (I hired a private lactation consultant but found her mostly useless). I was lucky because DS latched well and I never really had any pain, but I ended up combi-feeding after 3 weeks due to poor weight gain and no amount of pumping or anything else could boost my supply. I was able to continue bf'ing until DS was 8 months old (I went back to work when DS was 3 months so spent lots of time pumping in the bathroom) but I hope to be able to exclusively bf this one until around a year. I also plan on taking more mat leave (6 months) so hopefully will have more time to dedicate to bf'ing.

baby1- cute bump! :)

I definitely can't hold my stomach in anymore, and it's starting to get a little firmer.


----------



## Katiie

baby1wanted said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh!! I wanted to share this with you.
> I was reading my old pregnancy journal, with my first, and found an old list I made of everything we needed.
> We literally needed everything :haha: this is more for you first time mummy's too..
> 
> So I thought I'd share it with you girls.
> Ill be using it again, but I won't be getting it all again, we kept a lot of old stuff :haha:
> 
> I know it's early but I also made a hospital bag list, when it came to making my bag up there was SO much I didn't have and I ended up spending a small fortune on it all at once! (This time we plan to spread the cost)
> 
> SO for anyone that wants it, it's in a spoiler!
> *Baby List*
> 
> Spoiler
> * Clothes: 0-3 Months *
> Sleep Suits x15
> Baby Grows x15
> Outfits _(not an essential but always nice!)_
> Cardigans/Jumpers
> Socks x5 pairs
> Scratch Mits x2 pairs _(I highly recommend the ones with BUILT IN scratch mits, coz the actual mits, never stay on!)_
> Blankets
> Booties _ (Again, not an essential and never really stay on!) _
> Muslin Cloths!
> 
> *Bath Time: *
> Bath
> Brush and Comb
> Nail Clippers & Nail Scissors
> Body Lotion _ (I personally never used this!) _
> Cuddle n Dry Robes/Towel x2
> Baby Shampoo
> Baby Oil _ (I personally never used this!) _
> Natural Sponge/Wash Cloth x2
> Cotton Wool _ (More for the first poops really)_
> Changing Mat
> 
> *Babys Room: *
> Cot
> Wardrobe/Storage Space
> Changing Station _ (Not essential, I won't be having one this time) _
> Mattress & Protector
> Bedding
> Baby Monitor _ (I didn't use one of these, BUT I live in a tiny maisonette) _
> Room Thermometer
> Bouncer/Chair
> Swing _ (HIGHLY RECCOMEND!!!!) _
> 
> *Feeding:*
> Bottles & Teats x10 _ (If your bottle feeding/expressing, you'll only use 6, but it's always handy to have 2 spare) _
> Steriliser
> Formula _ (Again, if bottle feeding) _
> High Chair _ (More for later on...) _
> Dummies _ (If using, my DS didn't take to them) _
> Bowls _ (More for later on...) _
> Cutlery _ (More for later on...) _
> Breast Pump
> 
> *Travel: *
> Pushchair
> Rain Cover
> Car Seat
> Sun Blinds _ (not essential, I'm not going to use) _
> Changing Bag
> Travel Cot _ (Again, not essential unless you know you'll be going away a lot) _
> 
> *Changing:*
> Nappies
> Wipes
> Cream
> Vasaline _ (If baby goes overdue they may have dry skin, this is always handy to have for those dry spots) _
> Nappy Bin _ (Not essential) _
> 
> *Play Time:*
> Teething Toys
> Toys
> Play Mat _ (My DS loved his!) _
> Cot Mobile _ (make sure it fits to your cot and isn't too low if your getting one!) _
> 
> *Hospital Bag*
> 
> Spoiler
> *Mothers Bag*
> Hospital Notes
> Hair bands
> Hair brush
> Shower Gel & Shampoo
> Deodorant
> Tooth brush & tooth paste
> Maternity Pads x10 (I used 2 at a time!)
> Normal Pads x10 (incase your hind waters go first!)
> 
> Large Big Supportive Knickers (that go high up) x5
> Dark PJ Bottoms x3
> Long t shirt/Nighties x2
> Going home clothes (you might end up going in your pjs!)
> Dressing gown
> Slip on Slippers
> Flannel
> 
> I highly recommend asking (after you've given birth) the midwife for a plastic jug or one of those cardboard piss pots, fill it with water and pour it over lady area as you pee. It makes going a bit easier!
> 
> * Baby's Bag *
> Vests x6
> Sleep suits x6
> Hat x2
> Receiving Blanket
> Nappies
> Wipes
> Cotton Wool
> Going home outfit
> Jumper/Coat
> 
> I've said 6 sleep suits, but that's purely based on how long you want to stay. My DS swallowed mucus on the way out, so he was sick a lot. We went through 5 sleep suits and his going home outfit! The midwife said its normal and has to come out one end or the other!
> 
> * Extras...*
> Car Seat
> Camera
> Camera Batteries
> Tens Machine (I didn't use one personally)
> Sieve! (We had to take one incase we pooped in the bath :rofl: )
> Hand held fan
> Music CDs
> 
> Right now that's all I can think of right now :haha:
> 
> 
> As a first time mum thank you so much for this!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Your very welcome!!
I love being organised. When I first fell pregnant I was like, excellent! We have everything we need!

Then I read this and thought fuck. No we don't :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Hi Ladies :flower: Had my nt scan this afternoon! u/s tech didn't say anything about it so hopefully that means everything is fine for now, will hear back in a week for sure. They also decided that based on my family history I shouldn't need a amnio to check for muscular dystrophy as the odds are much less than originally thought. AND they did a peek for gender :) obviously super early but the tech guessed :pink: again! My poor husband may be in a house full of girls. So early though, the winky could just be too small to see on there yet so not painting the new nursery purple quite yet, 7 more weeks until we know for sure!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Hi Ladies :flower: Had my nt scan this afternoon! u/s tech didn't say anything about it so hopefully that means everything is fine for now, will hear back in a week for sure. They also decided that based on my family history I shouldn't need a amnio to check for muscular dystrophy as the odds are much less than originally thought. AND they did a peek for gender :) obviously super early but the tech guessed :pink: again! My poor husband may be in a house full of girls. So early though, the winky could just be too small to see on there yet so not painting the new nursery purple quite yet, 7 more weeks until we know for sure!

That is exciting I wish I even had a guess :( but that is awesome!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

When are you having your gender scan aftg? I'm so excited for you! Girl girl girl!


----------



## MamaBear93

DH and DD got to hear our little babe today and they were both so excited :D I got to record it so if any one wants to hear and you have a facebook you can listen on mine www.facebook.com/slipknotlover98

I am so happy to have gotten to hear the babes heartbeat so strong this time DH was in total shock since last time it took some hard searching to find it and it was so very faint behind my own heartbeat (at 8 weeks) but now that I am almost 13 weeks it was instantly when he touched me with the doppler you could hear the babe :D


----------



## 3xBlessed

That's great Mamabear!!!


----------



## apa13

Fab news mamabear and dancerforlife! :-D


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> When are you having your gender scan aftg? I'm so excited for you! Girl girl girl!

My next scan will be on the 27th Aug so 4 more weeks away :dance: I will be 17 weeks at that point, so there is a good possibility that we will see something, but this is Canada and sometimes they wont say anything until 19-20 weeks, so I hope this office wont be sticklers to the rules. But if they are I have a scan two weeks after so I am sure I will find out then ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exciting!! I think 17 weeks should be pretty accurate!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Katiie

That's so exciting!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, everyone! I'm just checking in on you all. So excited for all the February babies, even though I'm a little sad I won't get to join you. :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

GingerPanda said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm just checking in on you all. So excited for all the February babies, even though I'm a little sad I won't get to join you. :flower:

Ah lovely to hear from you Ginger - how are you doing?
:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Good! My D&C was three weeks ago yesterday, so I'm all healed up! Just waiting on my followup appointment on August 12th so my doctor can give me more Clomid, and I can get back on the TTC wagon! :thumbup:

I was just curious as to how all my former bump buddies were doing. :)


----------



## Katiie

Aww we miss you!
Hopefully you'll be our bump buddy still! ;) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad to hear from you Ginger!! :hugs: I am doing well ;)

AFM just got word that my brother is going to have a boy. I guess i was right ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice to see you poking your head in Ginger! Glad you're doing well and getting back in the saddle!


----------



## akblaze

allforthegirl, congrats to your brother! 

gingerpanda, so happy to see you are getting to TTC soon!! :hugs:

mamabear, that's wonderful!!! Love hearing the heartbeat!!!

How is everyone feeling?

I seem to be on the downhill of this morning sickness! Thank goodness!!! Still have some rough days here and there but definitely getting better!!! :) 

Is there anyone staying team yellow and not finding out gender??
I'm contemplating it but I'm afraid when it comes to that day I won't be able to not find out!!! :haha: Next scan isn't until 20 weeks unless I decide I want to find out then we'll schedule an optional gender scan around 16 weeks! (first week of September!)


----------



## 3xBlessed

akblaze...I toy with the idea of staying :yellow: often but know I wouldn't be able to do it! Plus my husband takes forever to complete tasks around the house...if this one is a girl, the nursery will need to be repainted and it would be nice to have it done before she's 10! LOL! I plan on doing a gender reveal party where you drop the envelope with the sex of the baby written inside to the bakery and they make a cake with pink icing inside if it's a girl and blue inside if it's a boy...that way the anticipation builds a little more and everyone gets to find out at the same time!


----------



## akblaze

3xBlessed, Lol! I don't blame you then! If this one is a boy (which I'm already convinced it is) we won't do much different. DD's room is winnie the pooh theme and that's pretty gender neutral! :) But if you have a lot to prepare then I don't blame you finding out!! That's why I found out with DD, I wanted to prepare while DH was deployed.. gave me stuff to do!
Oh the reveal cake sounds like so much fun!!! I've mentioned that to DH but he just says he doesn't like cake! Seriously, who doesn't like cake!? Maybe if we do the gender scan I can talk him into doing something like that! You will have to share pictures when you do yours!!


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies! I keep forgetting about this group. >.<

Had my 12 week scan today. Measuring 12+6 dd is Feb 5th not 8th. Baby looked great! And she said no doubt it's a girl. I'm a bit skeptical still tho! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154521.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154556.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg


----------



## 40WeekWait

Hey ladies! I'm due 2/13, nice to meet you all


----------



## MamaBear93

Hi Ginger! Lovely to hear from you! We are on to second tri! Great to hear you are jumping back on the bandwagon for another try after the loss it will happen in due time :) good luck!

Cryssie oh my it is crazy early for the tech to have given you a gender! I would be skeptical too. Congrats on your scan looking great! And our EDD's are still the same lol. They changed mine to the 5th as well! :happydance: We are bump buds to the day :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

40WeekWait said:


> Hey ladies! I'm due 2/13, nice to meet you all

Welcome :hi:


----------



## mybabydreams

Could I change my due date to the 13th Feb please? Went for first scan yesterday and the date was bought forward! 

Its quite strange actually, because it means I actually ovulated before I got my positive OPKs. Anyway, everything looked great so Im not going to worry about that too much!

Thanks xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mybabydreams, it's quite common for your due date to change from 12 week scan to 20 week scan. My friend told me to ignore that as in all of her three babies she was ahead but gave birth on her original due date! So even thou the ultrasound said I could be due on 6th my original dates the 9th so I'm sticking to that one for now! :)


----------



## mybabydreams

I didnt know that, how strange! To be honest, I did feel that OPKs were probably pretty accurate, but didnt want to argue with the sonographer about it.

Oh well, I know Im due around mid Feb, that is good enough for me for now!!! Thanks for the info xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Great scan pics, Cryssie!! And great news about hearing the HB, mamabear! :)

40WeekWait- welcome!! :wave:

Ginger- nice to hear from you, and glad to hear you've been recovering well :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow baby soon :flower:


I will not be staying team yellow! I'm too impatient :) Just like 3xBlessed-- I think this one is a girl, so that means we'll be re-painting the nursery if that's true. Although if this one is a girl, and if we have a 3rd... I might consider staying team yellow for #3, since we'll already have clothing etc for both genders. We'll see though!


----------



## Katiie

Eeeek! Looks like I have lots for updating to do!!


----------



## KerryGold

Lovely to hear from you Ginger. I hope your rainbow is on its way to you quickly!

We'll definitely be staying :yellow: again. Our nursery and our NB clothes are all neutral anyway.

My doppler is arriving today but I'm scared of it! :wacko:

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

mybabydreams said:


> Could I change my due date to the 13th Feb please? Went for first scan yesterday and the date was bought forward!
> 
> Its quite strange actually, because it means I actually ovulated before I got my positive OPKs. Anyway, everything looked great so Im not going to worry about that too much!
> 
> Thanks xxx

Every baby will grow just the smallest bit different. Some will have a big growth spirt in the beginning, some at the end, and some stick with the norm. Unless it is a big difference it shouldn't mean too much. ;). Or maybe the egg implanted a day or two earlier than some ;)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad to hear you'll be TTC soon Ginger!!! 

Welcome 40WW!

Cryssie, great pics! I hope she is right that it is a girl!!!

Akblaze...I don't like cake either :rofl: but if the inside says boy or girl, I'm all about it! LOL...everyone else can eat the cake! I'll definitely post pics!


----------



## medic9114fun

Just found this! 
I'm due with my first feb 13/14 I've had 2 different dates online so not really sure yet. 
Other than feb lol

So far I've had it pretty easy. Worst symptom is tiredness and the emotional end. Been very depressed and anxious. 

No morning sickness and only a little nausea

This is my first as well


----------



## allforthegirl

medic9114fun said:


> Just found this!
> I'm due with my first feb 13/14 I've had 2 different dates online so not really sure yet.
> Other than feb lol
> 
> So far I've had it pretty easy. Worst symptom is tiredness and the emotional end. Been very depressed and anxious.
> 
> No morning sickness and only a little nausea
> 
> This is my first as well

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Likklegemz

medic9114fun said:


> Just found this!
> I'm due with my first feb 13/14 I've had 2 different dates online so not really sure yet.
> Other than feb lol
> 
> So far I've had it pretty easy. Worst symptom is tiredness and the emotional end. Been very depressed and anxious.
> 
> No morning sickness and only a little nausea
> 
> This is my first as well

Welcome hun!!!


----------



## Katiie

There all updated!!
Welcome medic :)
I stuck you on the 13th for now :D just let me know if it changes

How are we all feeling today?
I'm just tired, not really sick anymore!!

Shitty consultant appointment tomorrow (coz I have a high BMI) I don't want to go. 
Anyone else have to see a consultant or has before because of BMI?
I have no idea what to expect x


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> There all updated!!
> Welcome medic :)
> I stuck you on the 13th for now :D just let me know if it changes
> 
> How are we all feeling today?
> I'm just tired, not really sick anymore!!
> 
> Shitty consultant appointment tomorrow (coz I have a high BMI) I don't want to go.
> Anyone else have to see a consultant or has before because of BMI?
> I have no idea what to expect x

I have a far too high BMI but nothing was said? 
midwife did wonder whether I would have to see a consultant because of my height though? I am 4ft 10in but it turned out I don't :) x
How is everyone? xx


----------



## Katiie

ksilme said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> There all updated!!
> Welcome medic :)
> I stuck you on the 13th for now :D just let me know if it changes
> 
> How are we all feeling today?
> I'm just tired, not really sick anymore!!
> 
> Shitty consultant appointment tomorrow (coz I have a high BMI) I don't want to go.
> Anyone else have to see a consultant or has before because of BMI?
> I have no idea what to expect x
> 
> I have a far too high BMI but nothing was said?
> midwife did wonder whether I would have to see a consultant because of my height though? I am 4ft 10in but it turned out I don't :) x
> How is everyone? xxClick to expand...

We have to see them because my BMI is over 30. 
I'm 6ft 2 so I don't exactly look fat!! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Katiie said:


> There all updated!!
> Welcome medic :)
> I stuck you on the 13th for now :D just let me know if it changes
> 
> How are we all feeling today?
> I'm just tired, not really sick anymore!!
> 
> Shitty consultant appointment tomorrow (coz I have a high BMI) I don't want to go.
> Anyone else have to see a consultant or has before because of BMI?
> I have no idea what to expect x

Hi hun

Had to see consultant today as have history of preeclampsia in my family. Odd thing is thou when they did my bp it was low! Nothing to worry about x x c


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey yall, I went for a private scan yesterday. Baby was measuring at 11+5 first crl then I begged her to do another at the ebd of the scan and it was 12+2 putting the baby 2 days behind, is that okay? The baby was jumping around a lot maybe hiccups? ? Could all of the movement and the fact the baby kept scrunchung made a difference. Hr was 163, I suppose im just scared baby stopped growing :/


----------



## allforthegirl

Every baby is so different from one to the next. I'm sure your fine. :hugs:


----------



## rhiannon240

Got to hear the heartbeat today for the first time! Dr office couldn't find it last week on the Doppler but they found it today..166 bpm :) Very happy seeing as I will only have 1 scan @ 20 weeks


----------



## medic9114fun

My bmi is over 30. Just at 31 but I don't think they have the same thing in canada as a consultant. I see my ob for first apt at the end of August so ill have to see what he says. 

I'm terrified of the weight gain. 
At the time of the pos it ice test I was 196 and now at 11+5 I'm 202 and feeling huge. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Love I only gained 3 lbs and I look huge too. It is ridiculous really. But 6 lbs in the first trimester is a good amount to gain.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've fluctuated from +4 lbs to back to original weight at 10 weeks...I think today I was +0.5... I'm a little bigger as it is so weight gain in first tri can be pretty minimal... It's mostly the bloat that made me gain early on. Eating healthier and trying to walk etc more helps!


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, been offline 2 days and I've had so much to catch up on. 
I'm really sorry for mumanddad's loss xx 
Welcome to the new members too :hi: 

Had my bookin in appointment Tuesday, my arm is soooo bruised, I hate giving blood just because of that. 
I'm pretty pissed off too, this time I have to be consultant-led, a total load of bollocks, it's due to the c-section I had to have in 2001. I've had 2 very nice VBAC since and never seen anyone before, I need to attend extra hospital clinics for c-sect pregnancies and its a no for the home birth. I was so cross it spoiled my appointment which I usually enjoy chatting to MW. 
So they said EDD was 21/02 but I'll not change anything until scan date which is next Thursday.

I don't feel pregnant. Of course I'm bigger but it looks like fat. No other symptoms at all. Which has me worried about what the scan will reveal.


----------



## Itsychik

medic- welcome! :wave: we're a fun bunch :)

@ HappyHome- Did they say why you need to see a consultant, even though you didn't last two times? That seems really strange that they'd suddenly change tactics if you had two healthy pregnancies/births since!

My BMI is also over 30, but for my last pregnancy I didn't have to have any special appointments or see a consultant as a result. I had a glucose test at 30 weeks last time because my DS was measuring large (my results were a little high but within normal range) but I know a lot of countries do this test for anyone with a 'high' BMI.

I haven't really gained any weight yet, but I'm definitely bigger. I'm getting worried people at work might start noticing before I announce it!

Oh, and the m/s has been getting worse this week :wacko: Hoping I've reached the 'peak' and that it will start getting better from here on out!


----------



## KerryGold

Found our little Pip on the doppler last night.

The relief is actually indescribable! Maybe I won't cry in the scan waiting room this time after all!

xXx


----------



## Katiie

so my appointment was today. 
They found possible infection in my pee sample, joy. So that was sent of to be tested. 

Then we started talking about my weightloss and she said how brilliant it was... They would have signed me off then and there but....

When I had my internal (when I was spotting) they took some swabs and expected to find nothing, but they found strep b. so I'm now considered high risk :cry:
I have to go to hospital now for my labour and I won't be allowed a water birth :cry;

Gutted. 
At least they are still gonna let me have a growth scan at 34 weeks (even though ill 34 weeks on Boxing Day :haha: so I'm having it at 33 weeks)


----------



## 3xBlessed

I've had strep b with both of my full term pregnancies...it was never a problem for me but I wasn't trying to have a home birth! Sorry you won't be able to have that experience Katiie. My BMI is also high but no one has ever said anything about needing to see anyone about it...my weight gain during my previous pregnancy was pretty minimal and I actually left the hospital weighing less than when I got pregnant. I'm getting really nervous about my nuchal ultrasound next week.


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsty It is just regular routine thing in Canada to have the glucose test. I have had it with all of my boys, its no big deal here I guess LOL

Katiie I know how you feel. I really wanted a stress free PG and birth but like you I am forced to have in the hospital. It pains me just the teeniest tiniest every time I hear someone talking about a home birth. Or even a MW birth. The one thing I can look forward to is a hypno birth.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Saw bubba today he/she gave us a little wave and it was rubbing it's eye,it was a blissful moment it was wriggling and bouncing everywhere it was so cute! Heartbeat was lovely at 142bpm


----------



## ksilme

Hey girls, I need a rant, hope you don't mind... I was supposed to be buying the pram I posted about on here on Tuesday on the way he from scan, the lady messaged me to check I still wanted it on tues and I immediately said yes please and arranged for tueaday to collect, however she has just this minute messagede saying she isn't selling it anymore, I had my heart set on that pram and have been planning to buy it for the last 6 weeks!!! I was always honest with her about picking it up after scan and she was always fine with that!! I don't know if o am more angry or upset :'( just feel like crying x


----------



## Katiie

Rant away!
That's awful how you've been let down!

Bluemoon - sounds like you've had a perfect scan! Congrats ;) xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for great scans!! 

Ksilme I am sorry that sound like a huge let down. Somethings happen for a reason. So maybe it wasn't safe enough and she was just trying to make bad money off of it. I know it is hard but there is a better pram for you out there :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Welp, I guess I'll bite the bullet and share my first official bump pic. This is from 12w5d. I def look more pregnant than I did with DS at this stage. It looks square though, haha--I think it's all the pre-existing fat getting pushed straight out. It's fine--I'll take the bump, fat and all :)
 



Attached Files:







Bump 12.5 wks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Itsychik

Kerry- yay for finding the hb on doppler! :)

Katiie- I'm so sorry to hear about not being allowed the home birth :( With DS I don't think they tested me for strep B until I was at the hospital in labour. I hope things go smoothly for you... is strep b something that ever just goes away? I don't even know what causes it...

BlueMoon- congrats on a great scan!!

Ksilme- I'm so sorry :( I absolutely understand that kind of let down, but I agree with aftg and maybe it's better that you don't end up with that pram (I know, small consolation) but I hope you find something even better now!

hibiscus- aww, cute! I've been putting off taking a bump pic but I need to do it as well, I think mine looks similar!

Today is the hottest day on record in the Netherlands and I've just been ROASTING. There's no air conditioning in houses (they don't _generally_ need it much, usually just a week or two in the summer) but this summer it's been really warm (90+ degrees F or 30+ degrees C) for weeks now. Today it's 100 F/ 40 C! And I've been sooooooooooooooooooo nauseous all day, I just keep waiting to have to throw up :wacko:

I did just wake up from a quick 45-min nap so hoping that helps...


----------



## hibiscus07

Itsychik said:


> Today is the hottest day on record in the Netherlands and I've just been ROASTING. There's no air conditioning in houses (they don't _generally_ need it much, usually just a week or two in the summer) but this summer it's been really warm (90+ degrees F or 30+ degrees C) for weeks now. Today it's 100 F/ 40 C! And I've been sooooooooooooooooooo nauseous all day, I just keep waiting to have to throw up :wacko:
> 
> I did just wake up from a quick 45-min nap so hoping that helps...

Yes, you should take a bump pic--pls share!
Ugh that heat sounds awful. We went through something similar recently, but at least had a window AC at home, and central AC at work. Phew.
What about in the car? Could you drive around all day? Haha
Is it super humid, too?


----------



## sambam

hiya! actually forgot this part of the forum was here:dohh:
I'm Sammi and want to join all you lovely ladies. I'm due on the 25th of feb, baby number 3 :) I have 2 girlies already. My oh has another 3 older kids too :) (mad house). :haha: we have had 2 scans so far due to previous mc then a bleed in early pregnancy. Got my 13 week scan date in for the 23rd of aug, can't wait. Not had a very good preg so far, with the bleed then being admitted to hospital and put on a drip + anti sickness injections for hyperemesis. It's under control now - thank The Lord. Oh and I'm 23! :hi: Hope you are all well! I think it's going in really slowly for me just now, hoping it picks up soon when the schools start back and I'm really busy again! xxxxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

BMB...great news about your scan! 

Ksilme, I agree...maybe it wasn't safe and you're better off without it...I would prefer to buy the big stuff new b/c then they are up to date with safety measures. Still sucks though that you were let down at the last minute!

Great bump pic hibiscus!

I feel for you Itsychik...we had a horrendous heat wave a few weeks ago and it wasn't fun...and my ms isn't even that bad so I can't imagine what you are feeling in the heat! Hope it cools down quickly!

AFM...had to bring my youngest to the ER last night b/c he fell and smacked his mouth on the sink...his top teeth went through the inside of his bottom lip...thankfully not through to the outside completely and it was already healing when we got to the ER so he didn't need any stitches...his jaw was fine thankfully and one of his top teeth got moved a little but since it's a baby tooth it's really not a big deal...he has such a fat lip this morning and can't really chew anything...just glad he's okay!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Welcome Sambam!!


----------



## ksilme

The pram was brand new just last year and she only used it once or twice, as she is constantly buying new prams - she is pregnant now, 4 weeks to go and has just bought her 4th new pram just THIS pregnancy!!!!

That is why I was buying it as I knew it was perfect condition and basically new :( xx 

Prams etc are so expensive though :( and I am a self confessed bargain hunter


----------



## Guenhwyvar

BlueMoonBubba: Congrats on see that babe today. I can't wait to see ours soon.

ksilme: We all have days where we need to rant so by all means rant away! Maybe she found out that she was pregnant again? I'm sure you'll find a better one though.

Itsychick: I'm right there with you. Dk has been about the same for weeks now and the Danes too frown at having A/C. Try taking a lot of cool showers/baths to lower your core temp. That's been the only way for me to stay even remotely sane.

Hibiscus: That's a cute bump! My 2 previous cars didn't have A/C and although my new car does have A/C the gas/diesel prices make it not really a smart choice. 95 unleaded is about $8.25 a gallon and diesel is $6.30 a gallon...

AFM: I've hit the 12 week mark! :happydance: My NT is on the 12th and we cannot wait to see the babe again! Oh yeah, and I officially have a bump... I think it's quite large for 12 weeks but I've only gained a pound and I had managed to get a flat tummy before the bfp. I'll let you ladies be the judge.
 



Attached Files:







13080007.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katiie

Such lovely bumps!! I just look fat hahaaha


----------



## ksilme

I am jealous of you lovely bumps lol, I want a bump :) xx


----------



## KerryGold

:wave:

Hi all! Welcome new faces! Yay for more scans!

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and will then be past the point of when I MCd in March.

11 more days til scan! It needs to hurry up because, as with my DD the bump is getting difficult to hide

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> The pram was brand new just last year and she only used it once or twice, as she is constantly buying new prams - she is pregnant now, 4 weeks to go and has just bought her 4th new pram just THIS pregnancy!!!!
> 
> That is why I was buying it as I knew it was perfect condition and basically new :( xx
> 
> Prams etc are so expensive though :( and I am a self confessed bargain hunter

Nothing wrong with bargain hunting :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Katiie

I got my complete travel system on eBay for £30. It needs a clean in the washing machine though but everything always does :haha:

It's the silver cross 3D x


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> I got my complete travel system on eBay for £30. It needs a clean in the washing machine though but everything always does :haha:
> 
> It's the silver cross 3D x

I am looking now, but I don't know what I want and I am right at far end of Cornwall, so difficult to get any bargains near me, have to travel hundreds of miles :( not giving up though
when my mum had my little sister (two youngest are 21 months apart) she wanted a double pram, but side by side, she found one for 19 quid, we had to drive 120 miles to get it, but it was well worth it, and me and hubby know we want two close-ish together so will probably inherit that bargain xx


----------



## Itsychik

@ hibiscus- haha, we actually spent a really long hour at the grocery store today just because it was air conditioned! The car idea sounded good to me too, but DH wasn't as keen :) It's midnight now though and a LOT cooler, so that helps! And it's not really humid, so definitely not as bad as it could be (I'm from Virginia initially where the humidity can get pretty bad, so I'm definitely grateful that it's better here!)

@ sambam- welcome!! :) Wow, 5 kids? haha, I'm still wrapping my head around having #2! Good luck with everything!

@ 3x- your poor DS :( I always feel absolutely awful when my DS falls or gets hurt... glad your DS didn't need stitches though, and I hope his lip heals soon!

Guen- aww, great bump!

Ksilme- I love second-hand items. I actually this week just picked up a bag full of newborn girl clothes (because you can never be too prepared, right? :winkwink:) and many still have tags on them. 30 pieces of clothing plus a bath towel an a brand new hat/scarf combo... for &#8364;5!!! Even if we don't end up having a girl, this totally made my week!


----------



## Itsychik

ksilme said:


> and me and hubby know we want two close-ish together so will probably inherit that bargain xx

My DH wanted two close together (I didn't) but after we has my DS and he realized how much work it is he changed his mind! :haha:

If we have a #3, we may not wait as long as we did this time though. But we'll see how we do with 2 before making any decision :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Honestly it gets easier the more you have. The better you are at it and the two older ones entertain each other when you are busy with baby ;)


----------



## Dancerforlife

Hi ladies, sorry I've been out of touch, was in CA for work this week which means long work days (and lots of excuses for not drinking at work dinners haha) and lots of travel delays. I'm exhausted! Anyone else not told work yet? I plan on doing it next week but I haven't been there long, found out about baby right when I started :dohh: so not the best timing and I'm nervous

It's been so nice reading everyone's updates, you've got me thinking about strollers!


----------



## KerryGold

My boss knows at work and a couple of friends but won't tell anyone else til after the scan in 10 days.

xXx


----------



## Katiie

Urghhh. 
I just threw up in the shower. 
And nearly drowned while doing so haha. 

First time I've been sick this pregnancy and its when I'm nearly second tri!


----------



## KerryGold

That was like me with DD. I was first sick 3 days before my scan!

It continued for a month though (sorry!)

Any QOTD today?

xXx


----------



## ksilme

See I was am only child til I was 6 and I hated it, I remember asking my mum for a brother or sister all the time lol 
and my two youngest sisters are 21 months apart and I just think that is the ideal gap :) will see how it goes :)

I love bargains so much, I find them so much more satisfying :) lol


----------



## sambam

how are all you ladies doing today? guess what! I have a genius way of announcing my pregnancy on fb, I cannot wait... I've just ordered a t-shirt that says "I grow people. what's your super power?" I'm going to take a pic of me wearing it after my scan and post it! super excited about it. :happydance: I'm having a quiet Saturday, oh is away getting a hair cut, then his kids are coming up to stay overnight, can't wait to see them :) xxxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I loved our fb announce! Check it out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sambam

omg that's great i love it! your scan is brilliant for 10 weeks there! :happydance: I was looking online at all different ways to post then seen that shirt and thought, I'm having that lol. I'm dying to take a pic of my bump and post it :blush: just not had a min! xxxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I still haven't announced it on fb, I had deactivated it for a while and now I'm back on it, I feel some people on my fb don't deserve to know lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not saying anything on FB until I know what we are having. Cause if it is a girl I think I am going to make it a really big announcement! Yet I haven't decided yet how to. I don't want to get overly excited about it now just in case. :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Holy bouncing gum balls aftg! You're 14 weeks tomorrow. A tad jelly I am lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I am I guess, it has been taking for ever though LOL i can't wait to take a belly photo with my new jeans ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't get that peach is supposed to be smaller than a lemon.... The bunch of peaches I bought are like twice the size of lemons LOL


----------



## 3xBlessed

adorable announcements Ourlilflu and Sambam!!! I'm waiting until my nuchal to put anything on facebook! My boss does know...not that he cares...he knew about my third miscarriage and still moved my grade level and classroom even though he knew I didn't want it and was an emotional mess...and then didn't give me help moving when he knew I was pregnant again...ugh...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha I cleaned out my fb friends before the announcement lol and we had already announced to our close friends etc. our NT is in 5 days but we just couldn't not spill the beans!


----------



## MamaBear93

Everyone already knows and my good friends and family are on their toes waiting to find out the gender. 
DH has two brothers from which he is the youngest and I am the youngest out of four. I have been the only one to have children because two of my brothers have passed and the other is gay and not really interested in children with his partner yet. DH's middle brother has three kids and his oldest brother doesn't want children so it's kind of a big deal and they are assuming that we are going to have a boy. Secretly I want a girl though so that I don't have to start all over again with all the gear and clothes and stuff.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hey ladies,

I'm sure this doesn't really apply to any of you but seeing as I've been trying to conceive for over a decade now I just want to mention to try and be aware of those on your FB that might be struggling. I know first hand that even though I'm usually happy for my friends/relatives it still hurt every time. 
If you know you have someone that's been trying to get pregnant for awhile now, even if it's only been a couple of months, try maybe telling them in person or sending them a pm in advance so they have a little time to adjust.


----------



## ksilme

Guenhwyvar said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm sure this doesn't really apply to any of you but seeing as I've been trying to conceive for over a decade now I just want to mention to try and be aware of those on your FB that might be struggling. I know first hand that even though I'm usually happy for my friends/relatives it still hurt every time.
> If you know you have someone that's been trying to get pregnant for awhile now, even if it's only been a couple of months, try maybe telling them in person or sending them a pm in advance so they have a little time to adjust.

I understand this fully, everytime someone put something pregnancy related on fb, i had a cry etc, so i have vowed, we will announce it on fb, only because hubby wants to, but that is it, no bump pics or anything as I know that people can be going through things such as difficulty conceiving, miscarriage etc and it bloody hurts!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ours has been a long journey including 3 operations, the threat of a full hysterectomy and 6 monthly MRI scans under an oncologist. Not to mention the miscarriage. We've always been very open with everyone about our struggle so I hope those TTC saw my fb announcement as an encouragement as so many times we thought it wouldn't happen. That's it though, no incessant pregnancy related status updates or bump pics. Next mention will be the gender reveal :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

I think being on this site makes you more aware of people's struggles and journeys. 

People become more considerate about posting their FB announcements. 

With my son...I acknowledged all my losses first, apologised if my post upset anyone because pregnancy announcements hit hard but I waited until 16 weeks before I felt brave enough.

It was amazing how many PM's and comments with people telling me their stories and the saying you never know what goes on behind closed doors couldn't be more true. 

Happy weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## sambam

Guenhwyvar said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm sure this doesn't really apply to any of you but seeing as I've been trying to conceive for over a decade now I just want to mention to try and be aware of those on your FB that might be struggling. I know first hand that even though I'm usually happy for my friends/relatives it still hurt every time.
> If you know you have someone that's been trying to get pregnant for awhile now, even if it's only been a couple of months, try maybe telling them in person or sending them a pm in advance so they have a little time to adjust.

thanks so much for putting this point across :flower: that has made me so aware of other people's feelings. when I went through my m/c's, I knew that seeing scan pics or anything baby related was upsetting.


----------



## Katiie

Happy second tri AFTG! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Happy second tri AFTG! Xx

Lol thank you! Such a debate on when you move over to that trimester. How ever you want to look at it YIPEE! :yipee:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay congrats! Can't wait til we're all moving over!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Yay congrats! Can't wait til we're all moving over!

Not too long now! :winkwink:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Guenhwyvar...excellent point about FB!!! I actually deactivated my FB account for a little bit after my first miscarriage b/c it seemed like everyone was announcing their pregnancies and it was unbelievably painful...and I'm a FB addict!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness ladies I found the most awesome baby registry site I have ever seen! You can put anything on it from ANY site! I have old navy, walmart, target, and many other places! It is super awesome that I don't have to stick to one store because some things are less expensive while others are more expensive at certain stores. I am one happy momma right now :cloud9: can I post a link to it here?


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all just popping in as I've been awol over the last few days. Feeling rough and soon tired. Arm is really bruised from bloods on Tuesday! Scan is Wednesday and I'm so nervous.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

good point regarding FB announcements. I actually already have a mental list of those I will be PM'ing before we make an 'announcement' to tell them. One of whom is a friend who has been trying ever since I announced I was pregnant with my first (almost 3 years ago) and another who lost a baby last year at 38 weeks due to placental abruption (who actually just announced a couple weeks ago that she's pregnant again, I'm so happy for her).

Although I know there are people who are struggling, I will still be posting bump pics and probably have the occasional pregnancy status update. I immigrated to another country 6 years ago and left behind all of my family and friends so FB is my main way of keeping in contact with all of them, and they (in general) ask for updates and love hearing how things are going (and vice versa). I know I would probably feel pretty down if I were in a position where being reminded of everyone else's successful pregnancies was painful, but I hope that those individuals will be able to be happy for me as a friend and take my updates in stride or otherwise block my updates or un-friend me. I don't expect anyone to be offended, but if looking at my updates is upsetting for them I'd rather they block/unfriend me than feeling hurt each time I make a new update.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Happyhome, my scan is Wednesday too! I'm nervous and excited all in one


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi ladies enjoying all your updates 
Well I thought I was getting better but unfortunately the ms hit with a vengeance :(


----------



## HappyHome

3xBlessed said:


> Happyhome, my scan is Wednesday too! I'm nervous and excited all in one

Good luck, mine isn't until 4pm the day is going to drag I just know it.


----------



## Itsychik

Good luck with your scans this week 3x and HappyHome!! Mine isn't till next Thursday (the 15th) but fortunately time has been going pretty quick for me so I don't mind the wait.

Masonsbaby- sorry to hear about the m/s :( My days seem to vary--one day I'm only nauseous in the morning, the next it lasts all day long and I'm throwing up multiple times. Did you have m/s with previous pregnancies? How long did it last before?


I got REALLY pissed off at someone at work today and sent an mad e-mail back (I know, something you should never do!) but I'm trying to decide whether I can blame it on the hormones (because really, I don't feel any different emotionally) or whether I would have been this mad regardless. Why can't people just do their own freaking job?!? *rant over*


----------



## medic9114fun

I have my ultrasoud Wednesday morning too... We had on almost 2 weeks ago that the tech said I was dead on 11 weeks then so this one will be at 12+6 
It's the first tri screening which includes all the blood too. 

I'm nervous that something will be wrong even though all looked good at 11 weeks.


----------



## HappyHome

I'm nervous but excited too. Had some scary "what if there's twins" moments but how I've felt I doubt it. 
I'll be 11+6 going by mw dates, 12+2 by LMP so it'll be good to get an agreed date. Took a pic of my now week old blood test bruise, cant seem upload it from my phone tho. 
DH called baby her yesterday, said he isn't holding up much hope for a boy. I am thinking similar to be honest.


----------



## ksilme

My scan is tomorrow :) I can't wait, hoping this headache I woke up subsides by then, it seems to have got worse :( x I will be 12+4 but midwife dates say I will be 13+6 so big discrepancy xx


----------



## sambam

thought I would share a bump pic, this is me yesterday at 10+6 :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Itsychik

HappyHome said:


> I'm nervous but excited too. Had some scary "what if there's twins" moments but how I've felt I doubt it.


haha, twins was our worst nightmare! At the 8-week scan we asked the ultrasound technician to "please double check!" that there was only 1. It doesn't even run in my family but we're just so afraid of it happening we figure it was bound to happen :haha:

Ksilme- hope your headache is better :flower:

Sambam- cute bump!! :) Mine is still 'fat bump' but yours is definitely baby!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Cute bump Sambam!

Good luck today ksilme!!!


----------



## ksilme

Had scan, went perfect :) due date changed to 12th feb though, so 2 days earlier :) xxx


----------



## KerryGold

Yay for scan! :D

xXx


----------



## Katiie

Beautiful scan!! 
Ill update the page ;)

Sorry for being AWOL! I've had Internet troubles. ;)


----------



## sambam

lovely scan Kilmer :thumbup: xx


----------



## sambam

:dohh::haha: hateeeeeee autocorrect on this stupid ipad. ksilme*** xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Great scan!


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay for the scan!


----------



## 3xBlessed

:thumbup: Woohoo, great scan! :thumbup:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Itsychik said:


> Masonsbaby- sorry to hear about the m/s :( My days seem to vary--one day I'm only nauseous in the morning, the next it lasts all day long and I'm throwing up multiple times. Did you have m/s with previous pregnancies? How long did it last before?

Yes I got very sick with them all :( it ended at 15,16 & 11wks so hopefully the end is nearas its all day and gets worse in the afternoon /evening :S


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats on a great scan ksilme!!!

And good luck to those with scans today!!


----------



## Katiie

Have a lovely Time those with scans today! Please share the photos too! (If you like)

I'm off shopping for baby bits today! So I'm excited :haha:

I was thinking of making a Facebook page, I don't think there is one yet. 
Ill make it private so nobody can see if your a member or what you post. 
But if anyone knows where there is already one I won't :haha:
What do you think? X


----------



## Itsychik

@ Katiie- my 'bump buddy' group from my previous pregnancy made a FB page, and it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much easier to keep in touch that way. Depends on whether everyone is comfortable having their FB lives shared with 'BnB' lives... but my other group has been 'friends' for almost 3 years now.

I'm up for anything!


----------



## ksilme

I would quite like that too :) x


----------



## Katiie

Ok I'll make one. Ill have to pm you all the link, as I don't think im allowed to share it on here as per forum rules. 

If you email me back your names ill send you a friend request and add you :)

I'm also in a group from my previous pregnancy and it is much easier to keep up! Xx


----------



## Katiie

I think I need your names before I can! So pm me your full name, if you want in, 
And also a little of what your profile picture looks like. 

My name is Katie Gordon-Wilson ;) so quite easy to find if you want to add me x


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, back from scan. All well, 1 little alive and kicking baby, however as I though I'm measuring at 10+3 today so due date has change to march 3rd. I'll have another scan in 2 weeks to do NT fold and double check edd. But looks like I'm a march bump now x


----------



## allforthegirl

Is it off much from your LMP EDD?


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'd be interested in the facebook page too...would any of my current friends know that I joined? Just curious since I haven't announced on facebook yet! Thanks!

Had my NT today...went really well...fluid on the base of the neck was thin and she could see the nasal bone...also measuring 3 days ahead! I'll try to upload a pic later...scanner not behaving!


----------



## Katiie

Happyhome your welcome to be an honorary Feburary flower! :hugs:

3xBlessed - no, the group is completely secret. Nobody will know you've joined, nobody will see your post, nobody will see the group, nobody will see the photos. 

The only thing they will see is that your friends with me lol coz I need you on my friends list to add you. 

The group is created!
Please send me your names in private or on here, and ill send you a friend request and add you to the group. 
So far it's me and Baileeboo :haha:


----------



## ksilme

I have added you on fb x


----------



## Katiie

You've been added xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Just friend requested you Katie


----------



## medic9114fun

Had my ultrasound today. All good. It was also my first tri screening stuff 
NT 1.3 had my blood drawn so waiting on combined results 

Here is a pic. 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great pic Medic!!!


----------



## Katiie

Fantastic pic!!!
My guess is girl :pink:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Here's my scan pic from today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## medic9114fun

I'm hoping for a pink bundle. Hubby hopes blue. 

Guess we will find out in a few long long weeks lol


----------



## allforthegirl

3xblessed I think yours looks blue!

medic I also think yours looks pink.

Man today around supper I was grouchy. It took all my might to keep it reeled in.


----------



## medic9114fun

Every night for the last few weeks I've been getting horrid headaches... Keep you up at night headaches. I tried Tylenol with little effect. Doesn't surprise me as Tylenol never works for me. I always used Advil but apparently it's a big no no. 

Anyone else going through this or have ideas on how to ease them?


----------



## allforthegirl

My Dr told Advil is ok just not in last trimester. I don't take it all the time, only when absolutely necessary


----------



## medic9114fun

allforthegirl said:


> My Dr told Advil is ok just not in last trimester. I don't take it all the time, only when absolutely necessary


Hmmm ill have to call and ask. I was always told by others it was a no no. Thanks ill check in the morning.


----------



## OurLilFlu

https://www.babycenter.com/406_is-it-safe-to-take-ibuprofen-during-pregnancy_1246873.bc

Generally Tylenol is always recommended over any sort of NSAID / antiinflamatory... Other sites say its ok up to 32 weeks but def important to avoid in the third trimester... But really in my opinion so much is developing in the first that if you can manage without I would try not taking anything... But when ya need it you need it sometimes


----------



## KerryGold

Dehydration can be a big cause of headaches too. Make sure.you're drinking enough for all that extra fluid we're making.

I just keep going to bed really early!

xXx


----------



## HappyHome

Hello all, great scans ladies.
Mine went well but sadly I'm not a feb flower anymore, baby measured 10+3 so due date is now 3rd March. I need to go for another scan in two weeks time. I loved seeing the little baby wriggling and the beautiful heartbeat. It's hard to beat the feeling of seeing the scan. 
Good luck ladies but guess I need to check out a march group now.


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie-- I just sent you a message on FB! It said it went to your "other" folder so you might need to check there!


----------



## Katiie

You do not have to leave us!
Your welcome as an honorary February flower if you like! Xx


----------



## Katiie

Itsychik said:


> Katiie-- I just sent you a message on FB! It said it went to your "other" folder so you might need to check there!

There's an "other" folder?!


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> Katiie-- I just sent you a message on FB! It said it went to your "other" folder so you might need to check there!
> 
> There's an "other" folder?!Click to expand...

haha, that's what FB told me! I just sent you a friend request too!


----------



## Katiie

Your in the group :)

Anyone else who wants to join the FB page, just send Katie Gordon-Wilson a friend request on FB.
But please let me know on here too, Im double checking who im adding to the group :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

medic9114fun said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> My Dr told Advil is ok just not in last trimester. I don't take it all the time, only when absolutely necessary
> 
> 
> Hmmm ill have to call and ask. I was always told by others it was a no no. Thanks ill check in the morning.Click to expand...

Not all Dr will say ok to it. But like OurLilflu mentioned, if it interfering with sleep I think then one isn't going to hurt. I don't always take them. I always try extra fluids and two extra strength Tylenol first. I even try to take a bath. i ONLY use Advil as a last resort kind of thing.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Also try some caffeine, migraines can be helped with tylenol and a glass of coke or cup of coffee... I think it dilates the blood vessels. Tylenol migraine has caffeine in it for that effect. My friend had terrible migraines in first tri and its the caffeine that works.... Of course in moderation not to exceed the recommended preg amount


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree caffeine does sometimes help. but for me I usually have tension headache and Tylenol doesn't usually touch it. Caffeine sometimes will. But a lot of stretching and heat will give me some relief.


----------



## medic9114fun

Thanks ladies. I have Tylenol ultra that has some caffine in it. I didn't want to take it as I was trying to go to sleep. Normally I wouldn't have thought twice lol

I finally fell asleep last night but headache is back again now. I drink a ton of fluids , I actually crave ice water lol, I've never had headaches like this before. Definitely must be a pregnancy thing.


----------



## allforthegirl

yes many many women get really bad headaches. I have one too LOL, had it all day yesterday and again today. It must be the increased volume of blood we are getting.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Anyone gone to a chiropractor in pregnancy? My right hip and lower back are killing me! I feel like I have such bad posture already and I don't even have a big bump yet


----------



## allforthegirl

No not a chiro, but I have gone to a massage therapist a lot. I wasn't sure how I felt about being adjusted while pg.


----------



## OurLilFlu

There are few in the city that specialize in pregnancy chiro so I feel it's safe and I just feel like something is off... ESP when I'm at work, my hip makes me limp :( not fun


----------



## Katiie

Just as my ms starts to settle... It gets bad again :(


----------



## medic9114fun

All my joints feel "funny". I don't know how else to describe it. I can't he any limb comfortable they always feel strange and well funny.


----------



## allforthegirl

My back has been aching a lot. Especially when I am on my feet for a long time. My belly has popped but it isn't really baby yet. At night how ever I look 6 months pg LOL


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> Just as my ms starts to settle... It gets bad again :(


I know how you feel :( I had a pretty good day today (after the 'standard' morning gagging) but just 20 minutes ago I threw up most of my dinner. I'm here desperately searching for a distraction to keep me from throwing up the rest :nope: Really nauseous...


----------



## allforthegirl

I am like this until the evening around supper time. All of the sudden out of nowhere I can't eat cause I feel stuffed and I feel like I constantly have reflux. yuck!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I've always had bad headaches in my second trimester...of course today I have a wicked headache...think it's the humidity...tried Tylenol but it doesn't usually help me at all...just want to lay down!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Comparison pic of my two scans! Measuring ahead again, by three days, so 12+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## allforthegirl

Great photos OurLiFlu!! P.S. baby looks girly to me LOL :hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/20130808_220655.jpg

13+6 measuring 13+3 but head is measuring 14+2 must be a smart little bean hehe

Not the best picture since im a fat ass haha


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great pics Ourlilflu and Baileeboo!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys, would add my scan photo, but haven't got a clue how to do it!

Can I pick your brains. I had horrible morning sickness which the doctor gave me anti sickness tablets, but its not come back with a vengeance. Has anyone else had this. Thought with being in the second trimester this would have gone by now.

Love to all x x x


----------



## Baileeboo77

I have nausea meds and still feel crappy, guess it is going to be a little longer theb first tri for me, possibly all 40 weeks :/


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry to hear that baileeboo, but rather relieved I'm not alone x x


----------



## Itsychik

Likklegemz said:


> Hi guys, would add my scan photo, but haven't got a clue how to do it!
> 
> Can I pick your brains. I had horrible morning sickness which the doctor gave me anti sickness tablets, but its not come back with a vengeance. Has anyone else had this. Thought with being in the second trimester this would have gone by now.
> 
> Love to all x x x




Baileeboo77 said:


> I have nausea meds and still feel crappy, guess it is going to be a little longer theb first tri for me, possibly all 40 weeks :/

Just to give you some hope... that "sickness goes away at 12 weeks" crap is a lie. Some people are lucky enough to have this, but for MOST they say it can take up to 16 weeks, as by then the placenta is fully functioning and taking over the production of most of the hormones that are causing the m/s.

With my DS I was horrendously nauseous 24x7 from 6 weeks till almost 16 weeks. For me it peaked a few times, and then I had the flu at 15 weeks (at least I felt way worse than normal, so that's what I assumed it was) and then afterwards I felt LOADS better. (still had nausea, but mostly in the mornings and I was just SO SO SOOOOO happy I could eat again without immediately throwing up).

So, there's still hope! Hold out another couple weeks... the end is in sight! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

My doctor won't give me tablets :(
I've tried sea bands and nothing :brat:

I can't even walk around the food shops without wanting to be sick!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Likklegemz said:


> Hi guys, would add my scan photo, but haven't got a clue how to do it!
> 
> Can I pick your brains. I had horrible morning sickness which the doctor gave me anti sickness tablets, but its not come back with a vengeance. Has anyone else had this. Thought with being in the second trimester this would have gone by now.
> 
> Love to all x x x

I had trouble figuring out how to upload a pic too! I took a picture of the scan pic with my phone then used the internet on my phone to log into babyandbump.com....click go advanced and then click the arrow next to the paper clip...it will open up a new screen and then you click browse (I think) it should bring you to an option to select a picture from your phone...then click upload (all the way to the right)...close that window and you will be brought back to your message window...you won't see your pic unless you click preview post but it will be there. You basically do all the same steps if the scan pic is on your computer instead of your phone.


----------



## allforthegirl

Likklegemz said:


> Hi guys, would add my scan photo, but haven't got a clue how to do it!
> 
> Can I pick your brains. I had horrible morning sickness which the doctor gave me anti sickness tablets, but its not come back with a vengeance. Has anyone else had this. Thought with being in the second trimester this would have gone by now.
> 
> Love to all x x x

Yes, me, every other day I will get a really bad bout of nausea, even worse than before it feels. I think it is normal. As we are heading into the 2nd trimester. It can take a few weeks for it to be completely gone. Some of us are unlucky and it never lets up. Mine has changed from nausea to feeling too full. So I am still not eating all that much.


----------



## sara1983

hey ladies, can I join? I am due February 22nd with my first, just discovered this group- thanks!


----------



## Katiie

Welcome! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh ladies I am really starting to feel baby down low. Baby is starting to get in the way of certain motions. It is a bit annoying but I LOVE it at the same time LOL


----------



## Katiie

Yay AFTG!!
That's so fabulous :cloud9:

Also I've just realised.. Starting today the start of the February Flowers are entering 15 weeks pregnant!!
That's mad... This is going fast!
Hopefully it keeps going this fast.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Should I have a full or empty bladder to use my doppler? ? Just came in today! !!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes especially the next two weeks. I can't wait to see my little peach again. I am going to try and keep myself busy by getting my house ready for baby :)


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> Yes especially the next two weeks. I can't wait to see my little peach again. I am going to try and keep myself busy by getting my house ready for baby :)

I have found myself doing this, sorting stuff out, spring cleaning, just basically getting rid of the crap lol x
painting spare room already, just while I have time and because I have wardrobes to put in there now so want to paint and put border up first, get wardrobes in, and then anything we buy can go straight in there :) xx


----------



## akblaze

Just wondering if I could get put on the list of due dates..? 2/15


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes especially the next two weeks. I can't wait to see my little peach again. I am going to try and keep myself busy by getting my house ready for baby :)
> 
> I have found myself doing this, sorting stuff out, spring cleaning, just basically getting rid of the crap lol x
> painting spare room already, just while I have time and because I have wardrobes to put in there now so want to paint and put border up first, get wardrobes in, and then anything we buy can go straight in there :) xxClick to expand...

Cool. Well my day just forcibly ended. I was organizing the DH things and dusting our dresser off and started to get sharp pains down under so I'm in bed doing what I can from here. I will take that as I have to take it slower. I have gotten tons done so I don't feel too badly from it.


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes especially the next two weeks. I can't wait to see my little peach again. I am going to try and keep myself busy by getting my house ready for baby :)
> 
> I have found myself doing this, sorting stuff out, spring cleaning, just basically getting rid of the crap lol x
> painting spare room already, just while I have time and because I have wardrobes to put in there now so want to paint and put border up first, get wardrobes in, and then anything we buy can go straight in there :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Cool. Well my day just forcibly ended. I was organizing the DH things and dusting our dresser off and started to get sharp pains down under so I'm in bed doing what I can from here. I will take that as I have to take it slower. I have gotten tons done so I don't feel too badly from it.Click to expand...

Yes def take it a bit easier :) hope the pains subside for you, any pain makes you worry doesn't it? I have been suffering ligament pains for a couple of weeks now, and at first I would get Doppler out any pains I had, now I have learnt what is normal for me x
everyone at work keeps moaning about me overdoing it, my friend is so over cautious, she carried my pack of toilet rolls for me, she actually refused to let me carry them lol, Hoover or heavy stuff yes, but toilet rolls lol!! 
As I say, I know my limits, and will break when I need to, same as you :) 
hope you feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## Katiie

So quite in here!
Hope you've all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## KerryGold

Scan tomorrow!

My bump is barely concealable and I may have felt movement Friday night :saywhat:

xXx


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Same here. NT today & I thought I felt something last night.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I felt flutters at 10 weeks. Lol


----------



## Itsychik

I took my DS to the Dutch equivalent of a Health Visitor today for his 2-year check up, and there was a women in there who had just announced she was pregnant, and due a week earlier than me. She was tall and skinny and looked great, and I felt like a huge cow next to her! haha

Not much going on here... 12-week ultrasound on Thursday! Then we'll be announcing it on FB.


----------



## allforthegirl

Frig this is my 5th baby and I am hardly feeling anything. I think I feel baby then, nope that is just gas. :dohh: This one seems so so quiet compared to all my others.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe I can't wait to feel little kicks! Going for another try of my NT on Wednesday! Hopefully bubs will sit right for it!


----------



## ksilme

I can't wait to feel baby moving and to have a bump, although the latter hopefully won't be too much longer, i just went to use doppler and I *think* I can now feel uterus :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, I'm at 14 weeks now and the flutters are becoming more common. Is anyone really tired, like all the time? Feels like I could sleep for a week!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes me, they say it gets better so far I feel worse :haha: Though there are days I'm tired but need to keep moving LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well except for the annoying preg symptoms! I've also been battling some headaches but not very frequently, thank goodness. Tylenol PM helps me more than Tylenol, around bedtime. I think the relaxing affect of the Benadryl in the pill must be what really helps. Isn't it great that we need Advil/ibuprofen more than ever and we can't take it?? I saw an earlier discussion y'all were having about the safety of ibuprofen and I know it's a definite no-no in the 3rd trimester but it's also apparently potentially unsafe in 1st trimester, as it (and aspirin plus other NSAIDs) is linked with heart defects. 2nd trimester seems like your best bet. During my last pregnancy I did break down and take it a couple of times in 2nd trimester when I had such bad carpal tunnel pain (which 'd never had before pregnancy, of course!), I could barely function. I would fantasize about taking it during 3rd trimester when I had terrible hip pain. Ugh I hope that doesn't happen this time, though I'm pretty sure it will. :(

I don't have much to report on my end baby-wise. I'm definitely feeling some flutters. Actually, all the baby activity this afternoon reminded me that I have a baby in there and that I should check on our BnB group!
I've mostly just been crazy busy with work and getting our house up for sale.
Don't you all just wish the pregnancy would hurry up?? I'm so over the pregnancy part and just want our little baby! :)


----------



## KatOro

Good luck on your scans ladies! My next one isn't till the beginning of September but it's the big one! We've decided we are not going to stay team yellow. Super excited!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Same here, things have been so busy with work, grad school, and dd; I haven't had time to think much about my preggo symptoms! I keep thinking I feel flutters but not positive, been eating terribly so mostly just feel heavy :( I wish I could be one of the cute pregnant ladies all skinny witha bump! 

Good luck with the upcoming scans!


----------



## allforthegirl

You will be surprised no matter when you find out. ;) Plus a little extra time to shop ;)


----------



## Katiie

We've already brought some yellow stuff! So we are staying yellow. 

I've been feeling flutters on and off too! But they are rare now. My appetite is coming back! I've been eating lots more. 

Alsooooo meant to be having my midwife appointment (the 14-18 week one) Wednesday. But I can't now :( coz my silly bf made an appointment he can't miss the same day!


----------



## 3xBlessed

How'd your NT go yesterday Ourlilflu?! 

Got a call from my OB yesterday about my bloodwork from my NT...she said I'm at a ZERO increased risk according to my results! I almost did a cartwheel!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks for asking! They could get the measurement again! Babe is the same position and apparently very comfy there! After an hour of turning, walking etc it was a no go and then found out that there are no appts left within my time frame in the city, so they gave me the req for bloodwork in a few weeks and sent me on my way! 
Congrats on your results that's amazing! I'd be jumping for joy!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks for asking! They could get the measurement again! Babe is the same position and apparently very comfy there! After an hour of turning, walking etc it was a no go and then found out that there are no appts left within my time frame in the city, so they gave me the req for bloodwork in a few weeks and sent me on my way!
> Congrats on your results that's amazing! I'd be jumping for joy!

What a little stinker! Well I guess it just wasn't meant to be. When they did mine they were digging pretty hard, so hard my 3 yr old thought they were hurting me.:dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya near the end he dug so hard... 'Tell me if it hurts' ya right! It hurt before! Lol but gave it their best shot I guess. I'm really not to concerned with it really, the bloodwork will give a decent indicator


----------



## Itsychik

3x- congrats on the results! You must be so relieved!

OurLil- good luck with the blood work! :)

We had our 12-week scan this morning and then later the 12-week check up with the midwife. Blood work came back good, iron and sugar good, scan looked great and were able to find most body parts. Heart rate at 164 :)

I picked up my pictures this evening (forget them this morning :dohh:) but I don't think any of them are very good for gender guesses! But if anyone has a guess I'd love to hear it :)



ETA: Due date remains the same (Feb 22nd)! Baby was measuring right on target!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah the pics are hard to tell, I can't tell. Congrats girl!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great pics itsychik! 

That stinks that you couldn't get the measurements again Ourlilflu!


----------



## akblaze

Haven't been on here much.. darn head cold needs to go away! I'm at least on the down hill :)

3x- congrats on the results!! That's wonderful news!!

Itsy- I am clueless with gender guesses but adorable scan pics!!!! By heart rate I say :pink: but that's only because it's closer to my DD's heart rate when she was in utero. This pregnancy LO's heart rate is always in the 140's, I'm convinced it's a boy. 

AFM. morning sickness has mostly subsided. It tends to come on every now and then but mainly when I let myself get an empty belly. This pregnancy is so completely opposite of last time! Appointment with the midwife in 8 days but not another scan until 20 weeks. Boo!

I hope everyone is doing wonderful!!! :flower: xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I don't know how I didn't see this board before! Hello all! I'm Melissa. I'm 21 and on June 28th I found out I was expecting mine and my fiance's first child! I'm due Feb 21, my birthday is the 22nd! My next appointment is Aug 22nd and I get to finally hear the heart beat :) I would love to join you ladies!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We're officially team :blue: 

So happy can't wait to meet my little man :)


----------



## akblaze

mel28nicole said:


> I don't know how I didn't see this board before! Hello all! I'm Melissa. I'm 21 and on June 28th I found out I was expecting mine and my fiance's first child! I'm due Feb 21, my birthday is the 22nd! My next appointment is Aug 22nd and I get to finally hear the heart beat :) I would love to join you ladies!

Welcome and congrats!! 
My EDD is the day before my birthday too! YAY! :)


Congrats BlueMoon!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Itsychik

mel28nicole- welcome! and congrats on your pregnancy (and upcoming wedding! how exciting!) We're a friendly bunch :)

My due date (Feb 22nd) is my grandfather's birthday (he'll be 91!) and he's super excited about potentially having a new great grandchild on his b-day :)

Bluemoon- congrats!! How exciting! Little boys are the best :winkwink:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Welcome Mel28Nicole!


----------



## medic9114fun

I can't wait to find out what we are having!!! I just want the time to pass quicker!!! 

On another note I thought I was crazy this morning but I swear I felt something move around. Like a rolog or butterfly type feeling low in my abdo. Definitely not gas and not something I had ever felt before 

Very strange feeling.


----------



## allforthegirl

That very well could be baby. I am not getting much of anything, being baby#5 I thought I would be feeling lots of movement already. My placenta must be right out front, once and a blue moon I feel something, I felt more earlier one, so I am guessing that placenta keeps moving where baby kicks.

Anyone elses boobs still really sore? Yesterday I couldn't stand anything brushing against them they were so tender!! Today still too.


----------



## ksilme

Congrats and welcome mel28nicole :) 

I got my 20 week scan date through today - weds 25th Sept at 9am - 20 weeks exactly :) xx


----------



## Katiie

Sorry I've been missing!

Welcome Mel28Nicole! :wave:

Congrats Bluemoonbubba!
Little boys are awesome. 

I have my 20 week scan around that Date! Bang on 20 weeks haha xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry I've been missing!

Welcome Mel28Nicole and any other newbies I've missed.

Can I ask a mad question, what can you take if you've got tooth ache? Normally I'd throw on some bonjela but I can't have that whilst pregnant. Taken paracetamol but its rubbish and not done anything x x x


----------



## akblaze

I swear I felt some movement last night!!! :happydance: It was very faint but it definitely wasn't gas! :haha:

allforthegirl, mine are! I'm still nursing DD and it's so uncomfortable!


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!! I swear I felt movements last night, like bubbles or just rolling around or SOMETHING but my fiance just thinks I'm crazy lol.

I'm not sure how correct my due date is though. I had a weird bleed June 4th, thinking it was MAYBE implantation bleeding, but I didn't get a positive til I was two weeks late! My OB wouldn't scan me to do some measuring, since I was so sure on my last AF and they didn't seem concerned on the bleeding I had. It felt like a flow, but only lasted a couple of hours, so it wasn't considered a period.

Oh well, can't wait til next Thursday to hear that little heartbeat!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Did you not get offered a dating scan anyways at 12 weeks? It's the norm here. I'd ask!


----------



## mel28nicole

My office is so weird about everything. It's like as long as you know when your last period was, and if you haven't had any previous m/c, the only scan you get is the gender scan. They wouldn't listen to the heartbeat at my first appointment when I was 9+4 because they say they don't want to scare anyone if they can't find it. They wait til 12 weeks. Well, they wouldn't schedule me at 12 weeks, they just waited til the next 4, so I'll be 13+6 when I finally get to hear the heartbeat. I won't know if my dates are correct til they do the gender scan between 18-20 weeks


----------



## OurLilFlu

Strange, since dating scans are most accurate early in pregnancy by 20 weeks growth spurts and lags, while normal, can really affect your due date... Oh well I guess!


----------



## medic9114fun

mel28nicole said:


> My office is so weird about everything. It's like as long as you know when your last period was, and if you haven't had any previous m/c, the only scan you get is the gender scan. They wouldn't listen to the heartbeat at my first appointment when I was 9+4 because they say they don't want to scare anyone if they can't find it. They wait til 12 weeks. Well, they wouldn't schedule me at 12 weeks, they just waited til the next 4, so I'll be 13+6 when I finally get to hear the heartbeat. I won't know if my dates are correct til they do the gender scan between 18-20 weeks

If you're doing the fits tri screening and nucal translucency it has to be done before 13 weeks. 

I thought my dr was strange. I had to argue with him to even see me again after preg was confirmed to get my scan requests. 

I see the ob at 15 weeks and got told by my family dr that he won't see me again unless there is a problem

Glad I dont Have the only strange dr. 

I'd maybe get a private scan if you can


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ok this is a bit tmi






Every time I cough I start gagging and I run to the bathroom and projectile vomit,I'm scared to cough it makes me nauseated and makes me throw up, I never ever throw up before pregnancy and coughing then throwing up is something very new to me. What can be causing it?


----------



## mel28nicole

Medic - ill been seen every 4 weeks and because I'm young they said I needed all that extra testing. I haven't had any issues or bleeding so I figure as long as I'm still growing, there's still a baby in there. It'll be exciting to see the baby for the first time when we find out the sex next month :)

Blue moon - I'm the same way! Everytime I cough I feel like ill throw up! I haven't actually thrown up but it's a terrible feeling!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ok this is a bit tmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I cough I start gagging and I run to the bathroom and projectile vomit,I'm scared to cough it makes me nauseated and makes me throw up, I never ever throw up before pregnancy and coughing then throwing up is something very new to me. What can be causing it?

I couldn't imagine going through that. I hope you start to feel better soon. I am starting to finally feel a bit better and I'm 16 tomorrow. I'm hoping it continues.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is a bit tmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I cough I start gagging and I run to the bathroom and projectile vomit,I'm scared to cough it makes me nauseated and makes me throw up, I never ever throw up before pregnancy and coughing then throwing up is something very new to me. What can be causing it?
> 
> I couldn't imagine going through that. I hope you start to feel better soon. I am starting to finally feel a bit better and I'm 16 tomorrow. I'm hoping it continues.Click to expand...

:happydance:hooray for 16 weeks 4 more weeks and you're half way there!!

I'm feeling ok overall it just sucks because I'm sick and coughing and that's annoying having to sit down with your head stuck in a bucket half the time:dohh:

I hope ms stays away for you:thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ok this is a bit tmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I cough I start gagging and I run to the bathroom and projectile vomit,I'm scared to cough it makes me nauseated and makes me throw up, I never ever throw up before pregnancy and coughing then throwing up is something very new to me. What can be causing it?


I wouldn't worry!
I'm the exact same. I'm actually scared to cough now because his always happens. 
Coughing in public is a BIG NO NO. 

I've found my gag reflex is so much more sensitive. 
Try not to cough, drink more water. I've been drinking more to try and make the tickle in my throat go. 

Xx


----------



## KerryGold

I've also found coughing is a pre-cursor to being sick. I haven't interpreted it like you guys though. I've just accepted if I start coughing then I'm probably going to be sick.

I've been okay the last 3 weeks but was actually sick this morning :(

xXx


----------



## ksilme

I feel so lucky, I haven't had any morning sickness :) 
How is everyone? 
we got our next scan date through, but are still unable to decide whether to find out gender or not :( 
I really want to know, he is adamant not to know :( xx


----------



## jenjh84

hi all, 
im due on the 25/2we think as my dates have been moved a few times now as ive already had 2 scans and been brought forward and then back lol. I think im 11w6d today but am sticking with the 25/2 till now. x


----------



## babygirl89

cam i join?? my name is Sophie :) i am due Feb 3rd and it is my second baby :) xxx


----------



## Katiie

Welcome ladies :flower:

I dreamt we found out & that it was a boy. 
But I wasn't happy. I was really disappointed I had found out! 

So we aren't finding out. Xxx


----------



## akblaze

Welcome ladies!! :flower:

Katiie, I am so torn on whether to find out or not.. part of me REALLY wants to but part of me REALLY doesn't!


----------



## Baileeboo77

We're team :blue: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> We're team :blue: :yay: :yay: :yay:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome ladies! Today I went to the fair and I'm BEAT! That's like the most walking I've done in a while, which is not good. But I am sore every where and I'm ready for bed lol. Definitely felt pregnant today.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Baileeboo77 said:


> We're team :blue: :yay: :yay: :yay:

Woohoo for team blue:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Baileeboo!


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else picking up little sleepers here and there. I bought a 6 piece set in grey and another white sleeper today. My mother thought rudely said "what you having a boy?" because of all the grey things I bought. I wanted to snap at her and say "then I would be buying blue duh!" Chose wisely and just said I don't know yet. Grrrr mothers!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Do you have a date for your gender scan yet? I'm anxious for you for it! Gonna live vicariously thru everyone else's announcements! I really wanna stay yellow, don't wanna cave!


----------



## allforthegirl

I only have the one appt so far on the 27th, so as long as they are ok with giving me the gender at 17 weeks I guess the 27th it will be. LOL


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee!! Exciting!!


----------



## Katiie

AFTG you have an avocado inside you!


----------



## KerryGold

Question for all you second (or more) time mums...

MIL asked me the other day what we will need for Pip.

I haven't thought of much. Only nappies, towels and new teats for any bottles we use.

Are you guys getting new mattresses?

What else? :D

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

KerryGold said:


> Question for all you second (or more) time mums...
> 
> MIL asked me the other day what we will need for Pip.
> 
> I haven't thought of much. Only nappies, towels and new teats for any bottles we use.
> 
> Are you guys getting new mattresses?
> 
> What else? :D
> 
> xXx

Nope I'm not changing or buying a new mattress. The one I have is former than the ones that they have out there. I gave everything away so baby gets everything brand new lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> AFTG you have an avocado inside you!

Yippee!! :dance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

KerryGold said:


> Question for all you second (or more) time mums...
> 
> MIL asked me the other day what we will need for Pip.
> 
> I haven't thought of much. Only nappies, towels and new teats for any bottles we use.
> 
> Are you guys getting new mattresses?
> 
> What else? :D
> 
> xXx

I'm keeping the mattress. My stroller came with a car seat that click into it and into the car. The car seat part has expired since it's from my first son who is 6 1/2 and quite honestly I don't trust the plastic after being used for two kids. So I'll be getting a new stroller/car seat combo. My swing is awful, again from first son before they started making them swing side to side so I'll be borrowing one from my friend (no sense buying that new since I'll only use it for the first few months and this will be my last baby). Keeping my pack and play b/c I upgraded with my second son (first one didn't have a changing pad section). Hopefully I'll be getting a new crib set too (if it's a girl) otherwise just using the one from both sons.


----------



## Katiie

We are getting new mattress' purely because we don't have the Moses basket anymore that we used with my son, and he uses his cot bed one on his toddler bed x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Katie there is 3 boys now!!! Don't forget my little man!!! Haha :hugs:

I have been sick all night ladies! So much pain from being constipated and then nausea hit. I just wish the nausea would go away. Its so exhausting and makes me just feel horrible! Im not sure when to start to buy things though?? Should I go ahead and find crib and start picking out themes for my nursery?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have my glucose test coming up next week, not looking forward to that..

Also I have my next midwife appointment at 19 weeks, the shell give me the referral for the anatomy scan!


----------



## Katiie

Eeep I have to have the glucose way but not till 27 weeks! Xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We have to do it twice here once at 16 weeks and again at 30 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

oh yuck once is bad enough for that test. I think we get it later in the pg too. It hasn't been mentioned yet when I will be getting that. There are other things my OB is worried about more than that LOL.

I am getting really really really excited to think I may know what we are having in just 8 days!! Next Tuesday!! Ahhhhhhh!!!! Unbelievably excited! It is going to go by fast since we will gone thurs-sun visiting my boys grammie. We are going to Niagara Falls to see the falls and Marine land. Another day we will be going into toronto for a medieval feast. At least we will be kept busy. I honestly don't want to spend too much time in the house their father passed away in.

That I am starting to freak out about too cause I have to get everyone packed in including today three days. I hope my older boys have their laundry done! I get a little psycho before we go anywhere cause I don't like to do everything last minute.


----------



## medic9114fun

I want to start buying things but I'm scared to do it too early. I know it's all a superstition but I'm scared still. Also don't h e any room at the house right now 
We will be moving before the baby comes. 

I still want to shop


----------



## Itsychik

I didn't realize we had updates here! Bailee- congrats on your blue bump!!!

I also second the coughing and m/s... mine is also still hanging in there.

I just called and scheduled my 20-week scan for the 5th of October. I'll be exactly 20-weeks then and will be getting back from vacations a couple days before, so that works perfect!

BlueMoon- good luck with the GTT! Here I don't think they do it at all unless there's some indication for needing it. I got the results of my blood work at my mw appointment last week, and my blood sugar was 5.8, which is still in normal range. At around 27/28 weeks they'll do a finger prick test to measure blood sugar again, and as long as that is in normal range then I won't need a GTT (last time that was normal but then my DS was measuring huge, so I got it at 30 weeks anyway but everything was fine). I actually didn't think it was nearly as bad as everyone made it out to be. I think it would be WAY worse if I had to do it now due to m/s, but I wouldn't mind too much if I had to do it again later on. Hope it isn't too awful for you!


----------



## Itsychik

Oh yea, regarding buying stuff-- with our first we waited till the 20-week scan to find out the gender and to make sure everything was OK. This time I really, REALLY think it's a girl, so I bought a huge bag of newborn-size girl clothes (2nd hand, was a fantastic deal) but we'll probably be waiting before buying decorations or anything until after 20-weeks as well.

Also, my MIL also wants to get us a gift. There really isn't much we need (I'd like a new lightweight stroller for travelling and an ergo carrier, as I don't have one, but those are too expensive to ask from just my MIL!) but we'd like an actual mattress for the pack n play as we used that when travelling and think it would be really handy when travelling or visiting with friends. The rest of the things we're asking for (as baby shower gifts, for example) are like hooded towels, new pacifiers, a new changing pad and covers (the one we have is a little beat up now, and I'd like one that's contoured on 3 sides to give head support as well), some coloured sheets.

We don't need too much though, as we have almost everything over from DS.


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> Oh yea, regarding buying stuff-- with our first we waited till the 20-week scan to find out the gender and to make sure everything was OK. This time I really, REALLY think it's a girl, so I bought a huge bag of newborn-size girl clothes (2nd hand, was a fantastic deal) but we'll probably be waiting before buying decorations or anything until after 20-weeks as well.
> 
> Also, my MIL also wants to get us a gift. There really isn't much we need (I'd like a new lightweight stroller for travelling and an ergo carrier, as I don't have one, but those are too expensive to ask from just my MIL!) but we'd like an actual mattress for the pack n play as we used that when travelling and think it would be really handy when travelling or visiting with friends. The rest of the things we're asking for (as baby shower gifts, for example) are like hooded towels, new pacifiers, a new changing pad and covers (the one we have is a little beat up now, and I'd like one that's contoured on 3 sides to give head support as well), some coloured sheets.
> 
> We don't need too much though, as we have almost everything over from DS.

I have that feeling too that it REALLY is a girl, but I am too chicken that I am wrong. I only bought a few things that are pink and girly, but I did it with the fact that I have a friend that is having a girl and if I find out it is a boy then I will give those items to her as a back up plan LOL. I would love to go to garage sales and get everything for dirt cheap, but I am just way too scared LOL


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> I have that feeling too that it REALLY is a girl, but I am too chicken that I am wrong. I only bought a few things that are pink and girly, but I did it with the fact that I have a friend that is having a girl and if I find out it is a boy then I will give those items to her as a back up plan LOL. I would love to go to garage sales and get everything for dirt cheap, but I am just way too scared LOL

haha, I feel less bad about buying things 2nd hand (seriously, we got 30 shirts/pants/onesies, plus several hats, a coat, a fleece scarf/hat, socks, and a bath towel for 5! Some of the items are new with tags. I smiled for a week after picking it up)

The other item I want to buy 2nd hand is a wooden play pin (in the Netherlands, they call it a "box") which we had set up for my DS and was really convenient (here's an example). We have a thin mattress and a quilted/padded blanket which go inside to cushion the baby that we bought new for my DS and we'll reuse, and I clean/sanitize the finished wood before we use it. For my DS we bought one locally 2nd hand for 30 (not as nice as the one in the example above) and sold it when he was about 14 months old for 35, and now I'm keeping my eye out for a really great deal for a second one.

I've gotten pretty 'addicted' to bargain shopping though. There's a website that's really popular in the Netherlands called "Market place" which is the equivalent to Craig's List in the U.S. where people put things for sale and you go and pick it up directly from their homes. I've bought like 90% of DS's toys there for amazing deals at a fraction of the new price (plastic toys, etc. Things that can be cleaned/sanitized). I draw the line at things like mattresses, car seats, etc, but clothes, toys, furniture, and some electronics can be found at great deals :thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

I've already started buying!

We have:
14 vests ~ 0-3 months
6 sleep suits ~ newborn
3 sleep suits ~ Up to 1 month
4 sleep suits ~ up to 3 months 

2 baskets (one for nappies one for wipes, my son has them too for his nappies/wipes. But we are going to use one for his cars. 

The travel system & car seat. 
Bouncy chair

1 fleecy blanket 

And today we brought 8 Tomy Tipee wide neck 9oz bottles.
They came in boxes of 3 with 1 bottle free. 
So we brought 2 boxes for £11.99 each...
And as it was 3 for 2 we picked out 2 bottle bag insulated, to keep them hot/cold. 
SUPER handy as we are going to Ireland when baby is a month old lol. 
AND I had a £5 off voucher! So we got all that for £18.98!

Bargain! Those bottles alone cost £20-£25 for 6! 

I like to be organised. 
We also brought a pack of nappies ... Teeny sized!


----------



## mel28nicole

The coughing got to me last night! I was choking on my drink and there went my dinner! It was horrible! :(

I'm wondering if my doctor will mention the GTT test on Thursday. I'm overweight and it is in my family so I'm sure I have to be tested. Plus, couple weeks ago I had a really bad blood sugar drop and it scared me!

We had some people buy us stuff, a lot of it was boys clothes. We have clothes coming our way regardless if we have a boy or a girl. At first I was thinking its a girl, then boy, now I'm thinking girl again! I have no idea! I can't wait to schedule the ultrasound so we can finally know!


----------



## MamaBear93

I was MIA a bit and you ladies have been busy. Sounds like pretty much everything is going well for everyone and it is good to see all these scans, gender reveals and new ladies joining our group!

I have been soooo busy Dh and I were looking for a new place and we finally found it! So now we have been packing and slowly moving some stuff in to the new place. We officially get the keys on the 30th and I am super excited to move out of this crap hole trailer, this place is falling apart and even my landlord acknowledged that he didn't want us to have to bring a newborn baby home to this place. But I feel so useless DH wont let me help him move anything and I know I shouldn't but I am not used to just standing around...

I have my 16 week appointment on the 26th which I will almost be 17 weeks but oh well. I will hopefully find out when my next u/s is. I am hoping it will be 18 weeks which would be the 4th of September or so. But I am pretty sure it will be 20 weeks which will be right around September 18th.


----------



## Katiie

Congratulations on your new home!

I have my 14-18 week midwife appointment tomorrow. 
I'm dragging my boyfriend along so we can hear the heartbeat together. 

:D exciting. 
Im also waiting for her to say "you've got this .... In your urine"
Lol I'm peeing like there's no tomorrow!!


----------



## medic9114fun

I have my 15 week ob appointment Friday morning. Not sure what to expect but it will be good regardless. Hubby is coming too and then out for a nice lunch together


----------



## Katiie

It won't be too exciting!
They will test your pee & blood pressure. 

Book any further appointments if needed (like she's gotta book my GTT for example)

They might try and listen to the heart beat too xx


----------



## MamaBear93

I was so happy to hear the heartbeat and have DH and DD there to hear with me at my 12 week check up. This time is still going to be special but not really that exciting. I am waiting for then scan on pins and needles! I want to know the sex so I can finish my registry lol


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats on the new place Mamabear!


----------



## allforthegirl

I just hope that my doppler comes tomorrow or else I may be gone for the weekend before I get to try it out.


----------



## Katiie

My hormones are being mean to me :(
I'm so sad x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Has anyone heard from blue moon? ???


----------



## Katiie

No! I keep checking for updates on her thread. So worried about her!!

But it's different time zones, she's in Australia so may have another 6 hour wait x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Gosh, I just saw the post this morning. Poor thing I hope shes okay! !!! 

Why so hormonal this morning? Lol


----------



## Itsychik

Mamabear- congrats on the new place!!

Katiie- sorry to hear you're feeling down :( Anything you need/want to vent about?

Hope Bluemoon is doing OK as well!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have emailed her but nothing so far. I am very worried about her. I fear the worst right now. :cry: I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Katiie

Still no update?!

I shall vent later. I feel very stuck in a rut :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

What's going on? Post where? Does she have a journal? She posted yesterday I think on 'the next momma' game thread


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahh found the thread hope eveything is ok! Hopefully she'll update today with good news !


----------



## ksilme

read some of the thread you guys mentioned, hope everything was ok, I keep checking back now, hope she is on here soon xx

how is everyone else? xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I posted an update on that thread ;)


----------



## candyem

allforthegirl said:


> I posted an update on that thread ;)


I am so glad to hear this :)

I am joining quite late ( can't believe I have only just found this! )

My name is Emma and I am expecting #2 on 13th February.

We will be staying team yellow.


----------



## akblaze

Thanks for the update allforthegirl! 
So happy to see her and baby are doing well!

Welcome Candyem!! :flower:

mamabear: congrats on the new place!! :) so exciting! 

afm. Had a midwife appointment yesterday because my braxton hicks have started early again. (with DD they started around this time too) found out later in pregnancy that I have an irritable uterus and went into preterm labor at 32 weeks.. had her at 35 weeks. She listened to baby (which I do at home anyways :blush:) and baby sounded fine. She didn't want to check my cervix or anything because she's pretty hands off. Part of me is nervous going the midwife route this time after everything happened with DD but at the same time I like that midwives make it a much more personal experience. I'm still keeping hope to make it to term and get my birthing center water birth but I'm so nervous! I don't know what to do.. If my contractions keep up I really want to try the progesterone shots which she is not a fan of.. she just wants to do the pelvic rest and steroid shots when I get further along but even with that last time we still had a NICU stay.. which I desperately want to AVOID.. 
ahh. sorry for the rant! I don't know what to do! :shrug:


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies I need some reassurance! We went in today and I was so excited to get to hear the heartbeat! Well he was looking around for about 5 minutes, I think we got a couple little glimpses of the beat but not enough for the doctor to be happy. He said not to worry, it happens a lot, and I got scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm trying not to freak out but it's so hard! I haven't had any complications so far. Ill be 14 weeks tomorrow and I've had no cramping or bleeding. He may had had a hard time because I am plus size and I have weight in my belly. Has anyone else had issues like this?


----------



## akblaze

mel28nicole said:


> Ladies I need some reassurance! We went in today and I was so excited to get to hear the heartbeat! Well he was looking around for about 5 minutes, I think we got a couple little glimpses of the beat but not enough for the doctor to be happy. He said not to worry, it happens a lot, and I got scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm trying not to freak out but it's so hard! I haven't had any complications so far. Ill be 14 weeks tomorrow and I've had no cramping or bleeding. He may had had a hard time because I am plus size and I have weight in my belly. Has anyone else had issues like this?

Aww, I would try not to worry! I know, easier said than done!! I use a home doppler a lot (this pregnancy and last pregnancy) and just a week or two ago I had a day where I just could not find this one for the life of me! I just relaxed and put away my doppler.. the next day I found the heart beat very quick :) They are so tiny at this stage and can easily hide from us! Keep us updated and I hope you get to enjoy your ultrasound tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

Thank you akblaze! I figured since the doctor wasn't worried I shouldn't be worried. It's just nerve racking! This is my first pregnancy too so I have idea what to expect


----------



## megrenade

*Due February 24th. *


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry for the bad news ladies but I lost the baby :( I was suppose to be 14 weeks but they couldn't detect a heart beat and it looks like it stopped growing at 8 weeks. This is such a terrible feeling and I would never wish this on anyone. It really sucks when you show no signs. It's like a slap in the face. This was my first pregnancy too and I could never imagine this type of pain. I wish you all te best of luck with your pregnancies.


----------



## KerryGold

So.sorry to hear that. I went through something very similar in March. It's so horrible.

Sending lots of love and praying you get your rainbow soon.

xXx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Mel28Nicole...sending you massive hugs and prayers! There are no words to make your pain lessen or go away completely but I hope that when you are ready you get your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Mel28 big hugs. 
I'm so sorry,
I hope you get your rainbow soon xxxxx


----------



## mel28nicole

Thank you ladies I really appreciate it. We weren't trying with this one, it was an oopsie but I really didn't think I would fall in love so quickly. Can't wait for my fiancé to come home from work. I go into the hospital tomorrow morning to get cleaned out. I have to work tonight but I'm hoping my boss will find someone to work for me so I can stay home. My fiancé is already talking about trying again lol but I rather wait til after we get married next year. Once again I thank you guys for your kind words an enjoy the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## OurLilFlu

So sorry for your loss :hugs: I couldn't imagine that, but you will have your rainbow soon. Make sure you take time to heal and grieve... It is really a big loss even if unplanned and an early loss... There are so many plans you make the minute of that bfp... Thinking of you and keep us updated!


----------



## akblaze

Oh Mel28, I'm so sorry!! I just can't imagine :( I'm sure you'll be back soon with your rainbow baby, when you're ready!! Sending you massive hugs!! Keep us updated!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I can not imagine how hard that would be. You will get your rainbow when it is meant to happen. Good luck.


----------



## Masonsbaby

So sorry mel28 I had a mmc at 12wks the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks was totally blindsighted and I wanted to wait to try again too I think that wait helped me grieve and not be so scared when I was pregnant again. Wishing you all the best.
Bmb thinking of you and sending prayers your way.
Afm I am finally over my hg and feeling alot better i can finally eat normally! And smells only bother me occasionally so happy now I can start to really enjoy my pregnancy yay :)


----------



## Dancerforlife

So sorry for your loss mel28 but very glad to hear how supportive your fiancé is being. I hope your boss will be understanding and let you off work to recover.

Afm DD turns 2 tomorrow and is taking the terrible twos seriously! Days like today I have no idea how I'll manage two.

So glad to hear everyone is starting to feel better. I'm with you on the hormones, I let myself get too hungry before dinner and was beyond irritable until I ate!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm so sorry for your loss Mel28, I hope you have your rainbow soon my dear :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, were back home :) 

Thank you all for the comments I'm so great full to have such a caring and loving group of mummies who I'm sharing my journey with, I couldn't have asked for more :hug:

The doctors suspect placenta previa, they're hoping it moves by 20 weeks, ill be having regular check ups, hopefully it shifts and its out of the way. I'm just glad babe is ok, I miss bnb community I'm glad to be back :)


----------



## candyem

So sorry to hear this Mel28.


----------



## Katiie

Welcome back BMB!!
You have been missed <3

Fingers crossed your placenta behaves and moves xxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

thank you so much Katiie <3 youre concern is very much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very sorry for your loss Mel.


----------



## mel28nicole

The D&C went well this morning. Still coping but I think we all will be okay. I appreciate everyone's support! It means a lot to me


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm glad things went well. Now on to the healing. Gl my dear with everything!! :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Mel, I'm glad it went ok, my prayers and well wishes go out to you <3


----------



## mstennischick

just found out I'm team pink!!! due february 21st


----------



## OurLilFlu

Jeez! Same due date but wow you found out early! Be careful, girls can turn into boys! Lol just make sure they recheck at your anatomy scan! Congrats!


----------



## mstennischick

OurLilFlu said:


> Jeez! Same due date but wow you found out early! Be careful, girls can turn into boys! Lol just make sure they recheck at your anatomy scan! Congrats!

haha well I have another ultra sound on september 30th, but it looked pretty accurate to me! also she sounded pretty sure, so hopefully I don't need to return these pink clothes!! hahaha


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm even scared of that at 17 weeks. But we have another u/s two weeks after so will have better confirmation by then. But we will be having so many scans that we will have lots of confirmations lol


----------



## Katiie

YAYYYYY!!! Congrats on a pink bundle. 

We don't have our next scan till September 25th. But staying yellow!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok, now I've had my dating scan and its becoming more real I'm ready to chuck myself in here properly now :haha:

Been moved forwards two days to the 16th now...three days after my birthday :dohh:

:hi: to everyone and can't believe it's time for so many of you to find out genders :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Itsychik

I've been gone a few days but am just seeing the post now from Mel28. I'm so, so sorry for your loss :( I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 

Hope you're able to heal soon and wish you the best of luck in planning your wedding and hope you get your rainbow baby whenever you're ready :flower:


----------



## Katiie

:flower:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Katie you never added my blue :( lol


----------



## ksilme

Finally, and rather suddenly, I seem to be getting my bump :) people have been mentioning it today, this was yesterday morning though, when I happened to look in the mirror and I suddenly looked rounder than normal :)


----------



## Batman909

Hi everyone my third baby is due on February 14 :) valentines day


----------



## Neversaynever

Ksilme...lovely bumpage :cloud9:

Welcome batman on your third baby :flower:

XxX

PS Katiie...could you please change my EDD to the 16th when you have time :kiss:


----------



## Katiie

Sorry for the slack !

Making the changes & adding batman ;) now. Xx


----------



## Katiie

Sorry for the slack !

Making the changes & adding batman ;) now. Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lol there's no slack at all..you have a life too ya know :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome batman! How's everyone doing? Any symptoms not leaving you alone? AFM they've all pretty much died down but feeling extra tired lately and starting to find it hard to get comfy in bed! Argh! Lose lose!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes sleeping is horrible lately. It is almost like I have a belt wrapped around my lower midsection making me uncomfortable. I can't even stand when my maternity pants or pj's bunch up under my belly it is so uncomfortable.

Though when I started getting so tired from our trip my ms came back and was having troubles eating again. I hope being home will change that!!


----------



## Neversaynever

AFTG I always feel more sick if I get too tired :dohh:

Juts tiredness for me but thankfully nowhere near as bad as it was...I need new clothes :hissy:

XxX


----------



## KerryGold

If we're updating the front my EDD got moved to 19 Feb!

:thumbup: xXx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm so uncomfortable when I sleep! My hips are killing me!


----------



## KerryGold

I'd already be a cripple if it wasn't for me DreamGenii pillow.

SPD/SIJD/PGP really sucks! :hissy:

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

I tried one of those pillows and I am not a fan of the one I have. But I do have a memory foam topper on my memory foam mattress LOL


----------



## Katiie

All changes are made - I've been at my mums all day so not had a chance!

As for symptoms 
- Peeing sooooooo much. 
- MS when I'm tired or hungry
- TENDER NIPS. Omg it's the worst. 

Today I've been experiencing lower pressure. Not labour pressure. But higher up, where bump is. It's starting to hurt when I get up and sitting is uncomfortable. 
I think baby likes to sit very low. 

Also had my first proper kick! In the bladder :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

The peeing is what's killing me for sleep! Always wake up with a backache and the need to pee in the middle of the night :( I splurged a little this weekend and got a new diaper bag and some fall maternity dresses...feels good to start building up a wardrobe for fall/winter. All my maternity clothes from last time are summer so that's my excuse :)

Probably TMI but anyone else leaking colostrum yet? Started at 18 weeks last time and 17 weeks this time :( I love being able to breastfeed but my poor husband haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Not an amount that you can call as leaking. But I do get crusty's, which are just as gross.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls I still sleep on my tummy, I can't help it!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL BMB sometimes I do too. Though it is more me half on my side and half on my tummy. You will know when you have to stop, cause it will be too uncomfortable, and that is when you just won't anymore. 

How are you feeling today my dear? How are you handling being on bed rest? Any more bleeding?


----------



## Batman909

Only symptom I still get is tired in the afternoon. No sickness or nothing :) so lucky. Oh and peeing all the time is pretty annoying to.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> LOL BMB sometimes I do too. Though it is more me half on my side and half on my tummy. You will know when you have to stop, cause it will be too uncomfortable, and that is when you just won't anymore.
> 
> How are you feeling today my dear? How are you handling being on bed rest? Any more bleeding?

:flower:I'm feeling good, can't complain, I'm not really resting like I should but I'm taking things easier than before, I've had the odd bleeds, nothing major I hope it stops and gets things going normally:thumbup:


Can't wait for your scan:happydance:


----------



## Baileeboo77

I sleep way too much. I wasn't sleeping well the last couple of weeks and now I can't help but sleep. Sunday I took a nap at about 630 and woke up at 930 only to go back to sleep at 12 and wake up at 7, woke up with dh layed around all day while he worked then napped from like 5 to 8 and went back to bed at 1030 and woke up at 3am and am about to go to bed. Is this normal is everything okay? I have the doppler so I check his hb I just dont understand why im sleeping so much?


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I can't stay comfortable long enough to sleep either. Anyone else constipated? Like AFTG I have been getting crusties, ugh. My biggest complaint though is that all of my childhood allergies are coming back to join my current allergies. I'm ready for my bubble now.


----------



## Likklegemz

Batman909 said:


> Only symptom I still get is tired in the afternoon. No sickness or nothing :) so lucky. Oh and peeing all the time is pretty annoying to.

That's exactly how I feel now!!!!

Out of curiosity has anyone felt your baby move? I've had fluttering in my belly and could have sworn I was feeling baby move but hubby reckons its too soon and I'm imagining it

Love to all x x x


----------



## KerryGold

I've been feeling flutters since 12 weeks and the odd tap.

I felt my DD at 16w. Flutters I wasn't sure about but Christmas morning, there was 3 clear taps! I cried! :blush:

xXx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kerry thanks for sharing. I felt like a tap yesterday, but I'm not sure if it was or wasn't. Makes me feel a bit silly really! X x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I am back from my scan..... the results are posted in my journal!!


----------



## KerryGold

Likklegemz said:


> Kerry thanks for sharing. I felt like a tap yesterday, but I'm not sure if it was or wasn't. Makes me feel a bit silly really! X x x

You're welcome! I think taps are hard to argue with! :haha:

xXx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Just thought I'd post my first venture in getting the nursery ready! Before and after, only one coat of paint so far! I'm liking it a lot so far!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats AFTG! Glad things are going great so far in your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Batman909

Likklegemz said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Only symptom I still get is tired in the afternoon. No sickness or nothing :) so lucky. Oh and peeing all the time is pretty annoying to.
> 
> That's exactly how I feel now!!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity has anyone felt your baby move? I've had fluttering in my belly and could have sworn I was feeling baby move but hubby reckons its too soon and I'm imagining it
> 
> Love to all x x xClick to expand...

I only feel mine if I'm lying down on my back and give my tummy a little poke haha


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey! Just thought I'd post my first venture in getting the nursery ready! Before and after, only one coat of paint so far! I'm liking it a lot so far!!

Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aftg! I missed your post earlier! Team blue! Congrats everything is going good! I'll have to go read your journal entry!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww what a cutie! Shucks for not being the cute wee girl you had in your profile pic! But hey! You have so many things to be grateful for and so many reasons to be relieved and happy for this bub! But ps. I think like Nat that there is a strong girl presence somewhere for you!


----------



## Katiie

Congrats AFTG! 
:flower:

I have to wait till feb to find out what we are having :haha:

Period pains today :( 
Baby must be growing!


----------



## candyem

Looks fab Ourlilflu! We are now staring to think about our new nursery :)

Congrats AFTG! I can imagine myself surrounded in boys too :)

I think I have had some flutters but I have an anterior placenta this time so not sure if I am imagining it!?

Feeling good at the moment. My energy levels are improving but I still opt for early nights most night.

It is exciting that people are starting to find out!

Katiie, we also won't know until feb! Staying team yellow again :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I too been having period type pains, also pain by my tail bone this morning too, but that went away when I got up. I am thinking I may have to start rethinking the way I am sleeping.


----------



## ksilme

Congrats aftg :) x 
hubby has agreed to find out :) so 4 weeks today ans we should hopefully know whether we are team blue or team pink :) I am hoping pink, hubby hoping blue lol x


----------



## Itsychik

OurlilFlu- looks great! :)

AFTG- congrats on a healthy baby, and little boys are the best. :flower:

I thought I felt some flutters once or twice when lying in bed, but not since. I'm still having nausea every morning and getting headaches throughout the day :wacko: Hoping those symptoms start to go away soon!

We will be finding out what we're having on October 5th!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey team yellow girls you'll have to coach me thru this as our scan is to be booked sept 20-oct 4.... I wanna stay team yellow but oh does not! Need some sort of cheering section! Lol 
Nausea back with a vengeance this morning, so crappy feeling at work... 
And thanks for the comments on the rocking chair! Can't wait for the second coat today!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey team yellow girls you'll have to coach me thru this as our scan is to be booked sept 20-oct 4.... I wanna stay team yellow but oh does not! Need some sort of cheering section! Lol
> Nausea back with a vengeance this morning, so crappy feeling at work...
> And thanks for the comments on the rocking chair! Can't wait for the second coat today!

Obvious your DH is a planner. So why don't you set him on the planning of the nursery. Do you think that will get him off of what baby is and more onto a beautiful nursery? I am not sure what to really tell you. I wanted to know with all of mine. But with being in the city you two can buy the things you need after wards very easily. So being a surprise at the end will be so wonderful!! I think you just need to figure out how to get him involved in a different ways.


----------



## medic9114fun

I dont find out until hopefully September 27. It's killing me

Like I'm sure many others I'm wanton team pink hubby team blue lol

Guess we will find out in a few weeks. Long long weeks lol


----------



## Katiie

I want on team pink!

But reallllyyyyy think we are team blue :blue:
WE STILL CAN'T AGREE ON A BOYS NAME! 

I've had 8 dreams where I've had a boy now, so I think that's pretty
Much confirmed it. 
They looked a spit image of my son, and was just pure beautiful! 
So I'll be happy with either!


----------



## Likklegemz

I was positive we were having a boy, husband was positive we are having a girl. Now we've both swapped. But as we've started buying neutral stuff for the nursery even though I'm secretly tempted were not finding out.


----------



## Lisa1981

Hi ladies, is there a February Facebook group?


----------



## KerryGold

Here's my 15 week bump pic. My pelvis has started falling apart though :cry:

xXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katiie

Lisa - yes there is :)
It's secret.


----------



## Itsychik

DH and I both want to be on team pink! We're both convinced it's a girl anyway, and I've even bought a packet of newborn girl clothes :)

Will be really surprised if we end up team blue though!

Lisa- there is a FB group! Katiie can add you, she'll need to 'friend' you to add you to the group though.

KerryGold- Beautiful bump! :) Are you having pain in your hips/pelvis? That didn't start for me with my last pregnancy till somewhere in the mid-20 weeks, and I'm hoping it won't be so bad this time since everything has already been stretched out once... who knows though.


----------



## Batman909

I'm positive I'm gunna have a boy again. I already call baby he. I have two boys already so I really want a girl but I just know it's gunna be a boy again. I have all boys clothes and things too. Really want to leave it a surprise but I'm scared ill cave when I get into the scan. I have the worst headaches at the moment it's my third day with it. :(


----------



## Lisa1981

That would be great if I could be added. Find it difficult to keep up on forum but Facebook is easier. Lx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Wide awake with anxiety. Ugh. I go back to work in less than a week.


----------



## candyem

I am sure we will have another boy.

A girl would be lovely but I can only imagine myself as a mummy of boys at the moment. 

Team yellow is hard but so worth it at the end. It kept me going when I went overdue, the excitement of finding out if we had a son or a daughter. :)


----------



## Katiie

Lisa1981 said:


> That would be great if I could be added. Find it difficult to keep up on forum but Facebook is easier. Lx

Add me - Katie gordon-Wilson. 
My pic is my scan :)

What's your name so I know who to expect a friend request from xx


----------



## Lisa1981

Katie, its Lisa Bowie. We are in the October babies Facebook group together. Lx


----------



## Katiie

What a small world!
I've added you x


----------



## hibiscus07

KerryGold said:


> Here's my 15 week bump pic. My pelvis has started falling apart though :cry:
> 
> xXx

Me too! I was just about to post something about hip pain at night. It's killing me--this seems much earlier than last pregnancy. I need to pull out the ol' pregnancy pillow, I think. Pillow between the knees hasn't been doing a lot.

Cute bump pic! Definitely look pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Anyone else with the hip pain? It's a killer!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes some days are worse than others....


----------



## Katiie

My hips are hurting right now!!

Never had this before :brat:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having a very bad allergy day. I have taken my nasal spray and my tablets and I am still sneezing like crazy.


----------



## KerryGold

I've been wearing my.support belt and my.MW has done an urgent physio referral. I fell awkwardly on.Tuesday and today is better than yesterday so am hoping it was an acute aggravation to some extent. I've had my DreamGenii out since 10 weeks I think!

My allergies are also more noticeable this week. I've managed not to take anything but my colleagues have been blessing me quite a lot! :blush:

xXx


----------



## Likklegemz

Seems several of us are having a touch time. I'm getting stabbing pains left to right, then right to left. Midwife said it was normal, but I can't help but worry. Given everything I'm petrified all the time. 

Have any of you ladies felt stretching / pulling / stabbing pains?


----------



## allforthegirl

Stabbing yes. It freaks me out every time. It always seems to be on my left side on the inside of my left hip. It almost feels like something is ripping. Then yes I get the constant ache of when baby is growing. I can always tell when my uterus is in a growth spurt, cause under my bump just hurts!! I almost feel like I should hold it up or something. But taking a bath helps me!


----------



## Baileeboo77

My nipples have been burning, I couldnt even lay on them!!! Hubby and I were joking and I squeezed them and clear came out!!! I almost shit myself I couldn't believe it. I called my doctor he said not to stimulate them but that its normal! !! Lololol


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> My nipples have been burning, I couldnt even lay on them!!! Hubby and I were joking and I squeezed them and clear came out!!! I almost shit myself I couldn't believe it. I called my doctor he said not to stimulate them but that its normal! !! Lololol

LOL yup some women even leak colustrum in the beginning, I mean to the point of soaking themselves. I knew someone like that once! Then when she nursed she had to put something over them, like a breast pump and collected bottles and bottles of extra breast milk, not that she needed it LOL. But this is just a server case of over active let down.

Anyways enough getting off subject, my nipples are also burning and sore to touch. Just the other day I had stabbing pains too. oh the joys!! :haha:


----------



## Baileeboo77

The doctor said tell my husband not to play with them or suck them haha I was like wtf seriously, and he hasn't really been doing that lol

Im scared they will crack lol


----------



## Batman909

I had super milk supply the first time even in labour I soaked my gown. One morning I went to feed my baby and when I pulled my boob out the milk squirted across the bed into my boyfriends face. ... True story hahaha he wasn't impressed either.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> I had super milk supply the first time even in labour I soaked my gown. One morning I went to feed my baby and when I pulled my boob out the milk squirted across the bed into my boyfriends face. ... True story hahaha he wasn't impressed either.

:rofl::rofl: 

Come to mention that I think I squirted my DH once or twice, or was that my baby. Gosh it was some time ago LOL But yup it does happen!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

I'm an avo!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Haha the leaking is what I have too :(. I was like your friend, aftg, last time I had to wear the biggest breast pads available and change them after every feeding! 

Congrats by the way! Sorry it's not your girl this time but yay for healthy babies! 

Fun to start seeing everyone's gender, 2 more weeks until my anatomy/gender scan. I still want a boy next but definitely thinking I've got another girl in there.


----------



## Cryssie

Man I'm constantly absent from this forum. It's still a girl as of 15.6 weeks! We decided on Lainee Alexis. I have another scan on the 5th of September.

I have a horrible cold possibly sinus infection. I cough really bad day and night and I'm scared of shaking her too much. :/ I was taking robitussin but it wasn't really helping. Gonna take something to dry me up hopefully. The nurse said benadryl or sudafed.


----------



## Baileeboo77

My allergies have been horrible, especially this 2nd trimester.


----------



## Katiie

I'm still struggling with my hips :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I am too today, but I blame it on the fact I have been sitting most of the day watch my yard sale.


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry if this is tmi but I'm struggling with constipation! I eat plenty of fibre and lots of fruit juice so its not pleasant!

Flutters are getting more intense, and am so excited to feel baby start kicking!

Hope everyone is doing well x x x


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya can I join
i'm due feb 28th which also is my son's birthday.


----------



## allforthegirl

Likklegemz said:


> Sorry if this is tmi but I'm struggling with constipation! I eat plenty of fibre and lots of fruit juice so its not pleasant!
> 
> Flutters are getting more intense, and am so excited to feel baby start kicking!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x x x

I am trying to increase my water intake so I get some relief cause I have a really bad Fisher and it hurts a LOT.:nope:



littlesteph said:


> Hiya can I join
> i'm due feb 28th which also is my son's birthday.

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Likklegemz

All for you ill have to let me know how you get on. I think Im in a similar position. I've increased my water intake and having fresh orange juice, usually helps me x x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I go everyday! That is not my problem, but I had very bad fissures after my second that were even way up inside. They are very painful and feel like I am ripping them each and every time I go to the bathroom. Sometimes I even bleed when I just pee. Nothing works for me other than just keeping my stools very soft, almost runny just so they don't split. It really sucks.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I got the results of my Harmony blood test today and all is well! Feeling super relieved!


----------



## Likklegemz

3xblessed, that's fantastic news!


----------



## Katiie

Fantastic news!


----------



## Itsychik

Wow, I've definitely been missing updates on here for a little while.

3xblessed- great to hear on your results!!

Sorry to everyone with hip pain, constipation, sleeping issues, etc. I've been recently telling friends/family that there are very few actual benefits to pregnancy (aside from, you know, the baby) as the only word that comes to mind when I describe pregnancy is "uncomfortable." I'm still throwing up every morning and getting pretty regular headaches. And I'm sooooooooooooooooo tired!

Fortunately no hip pain (yet) and no leaking nipples (didn't really have it with my first either), but I'm dreading the back/hip/rib pain I had last time... then the heartburn, difficulty sleeping, swelling, etc. Boo.

Had an appointment with the mw yesterday though and everything looks good still, heart rate at around 155 and said uterus is up really high (there's apparently space below it) which makes me feel less bad about having such a 'huge' bump for only 15 weeks :haha:


----------



## ksilme

I also have really bad headaches, like right now my head is thumping :( 
but 17 weeks :) and just booked Lee Evans tickets for next August :) my nan will be babysitting :/ lol 
3 weeks today til scan :) x


----------



## Katiie

Urghh I remember the "baby in my ribs" problem. Not looking forward to that!

Hip still hurts :(

Wow lee Evans!!!!!! 
We are going to see Miranda in April... Eeek. 
My mum is having the kids haha. She can't wait! Xx


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Urghh I remember the "baby in my ribs" problem. Not looking forward to that!
> 
> Hip still hurts :(
> 
> Wow lee Evans!!!!!!
> We are going to see Miranda in April... Eeek.
> My mum is having the kids haha. She can't wait! Xx

we could have gone to see Miranda on March 5th but a bit too close to due date and I reckon I will go overdue too, but Lee Evans is so funny xx


----------



## Katiie

18 weeks today!

2 weeks till my scan :D


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie- Yey! I'm 18 weeks Sunday and scan is 2 weeks on Monday - my birthday!!!


----------



## Itsychik

awww, exciting Katie and Likkle!

We're leaving next Friday and going on vacation for 3 weeks, and my 20-week scan is 2 days after we get home. So I'm sure my date will be here before I know it also!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still feel like rubbish, at what point did the morning sickness stop for you ladies?

Also can I be added to the list please


----------



## Baileeboo77

Mine still happens but has let off a lot this week!


----------



## Katiie

littlesteph said:


> i'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still feel like rubbish, at what point did the morning sickness stop for you ladies?
> 
> Also can I be added to the list please

What's your due date Hun ill add you :)

My ms with ds lasted until I was 7 months. 
This time it settled at 15 weeks.


----------



## littlesteph

Katiie said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> i'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still feel like rubbish, at what point did the morning sickness stop for you ladies?
> 
> Also can I be added to the list please
> 
> What's your due date Hun ill add you :)
> 
> My ms with ds lasted until I was 7 months.
> This time it settled at 15 weeks.Click to expand...

thank you, i'm due on the 28th. 

that's good it's not lasted as long this time, couldn't image it lasting 7 months


----------



## Likklegemz

I thought my morning sickness went at 14 weeks, but for some reason today I've felt awful and nauseous so it may be back! :( hope now though, might just be an off day!


----------



## Likklegemz

Littlesteph be greatful its not a leap year next year, just think baby could be a day late and end up on 29th!

A friend of mine has his birthday on a leap year, so he's technically 37 now, but he claims to be only 9 and 1/4 which is probably right to be honest!


----------



## littlesteph

Likklegemz said:


> Littlesteph be greatful its not a leap year next year, just think baby could be a day late and end up on 29th!
> 
> A friend of mine has his birthday on a leap year, so he's technically 37 now, but he claims to be only 9 and 1/4 which is probably right to be honest!

haha chances are they won't let me go to my due, I had an emcs 6 months ago. 

I hate to have a birthday one a leap, how would you work when your birthdays are each year other then a leap year, would it be on the 28th or march 1st


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha, officially its the 28th February! We always have a good laugh with him though sending a card with his proper age on every 4 years, we we just joking that he's nearly 10 when he's nearly 40!


----------



## Itsychik

littlesteph said:


> i'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still feel like rubbish, at what point did the morning sickness stop for you ladies?
> 
> Also can I be added to the list please

When I was pregnant with my DS, my 24/7 nausea/sickness lasted until 16 weeks (vomiting 6 - 7 times a day), then it changed to only mornings until around 25 weeks (with occasional nausea here and there in the evenings). Then I had a glorious 6-week period where I could eat more or less normally (although we won't get into the back/rib/hip pain I had in the meantime) and then the heartburn started, which caused me to be sick at random times, and lasted until the birth.

On the bright-hand side though, this time around the 'all day' nausea was still there, but was WAY better (only throwing up in the mornings and occasionally in the day/evening, but max once and not every day) and it started to get better at 12/13 weeks and since then has only been in the morning (I make my daily morning run to the bathroom to be sick, but after that I'm generally fine for the rest of the day...aside from the headaches).

Sorry, that was probably way too much detail but there's a limited number of people I can 'complain' about this with! :haha:

Hope you feel better soon hun :flower: You're so brave for doing this when you have a 6-month old! We waited 2 years because I couldn't IMAGINE feeling as awful as I did last time while trying to care for a baby.


----------



## littlesteph

Itsychik said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> i'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still feel like rubbish, at what point did the morning sickness stop for you ladies?
> 
> Also can I be added to the list please
> 
> When I was pregnant with my DS, my 24/7 nausea/sickness lasted until 16 weeks (vomiting 6 - 7 times a day), then it changed to only mornings until around 25 weeks (with occasional nausea here and there in the evenings). Then I had a glorious 6-week period where I could eat more or less normally (although we won't get into the back/rib/hip pain I had in the meantime) and then the heartburn started, which caused me to be sick at random times, and lasted until the birth.
> 
> On the bright-hand side though, this time around the 'all day' nausea was still there, but was WAY better (only throwing up in the mornings and occasionally in the day/evening, but max once and not every day) and it started to get better at 12/13 weeks and since then has only been in the morning (I make my daily morning run to the bathroom to be sick, but after that I'm generally fine for the rest of the day...aside from the headaches).
> 
> Sorry, that was probably way too much detail but there's a limited number of people I can 'complain' about this with! :haha:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun :flower: You're so brave for doing this when you have a 6-month old! We waited 2 years because I couldn't IMAGINE feeling as awful as I did last time while trying to care for a baby.Click to expand...

wow, I've been pretty lucky then, mine hasn't been that bad, but it started really early I was about 3 weeks so wouldn't even have been picked up on tests that I was even pregnant got worse when I was about 5 weeks, to the point I was running to the loo all day because I felt like I was going to throw up, I was only ever sick up to 4 times a day unitl I got put on tablets which helped a lot, I still throw up but sometimes luckly to go a week with out being sick but still feel sick pretty much every day. 
thank you, have been feeling better the last few weeks but still feel sick pretty much every day. it took us a little over 2 years to fall with our son so we thought that it would take a while again so decided that we'd start trying when he turned 3 months, didn't expect to fall pregnant first time.


----------



## allforthegirl

My MS stopped about 14 weeks then was slowly replaced with food aversions. Bad ones, where nothing I used to eat tasted like it should. I couldn't even touch meat! I am better now, but beef is still an issue for me.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well my boy may be a girl! Doctor saw no penis, he said it could still be there though. He said the cord was in the way but we looked for a while. I cant believe this, the lady literally said she was 100% sure. Ill be happy either way, just going to stop buying things for now. Baby was measuring at 18+2 and he/sje weighs a whope 8 oz!!!!! My bp was 160/90 I have been officially deemed with hypertension and am starting meds and im a bit scared. But I hope everything is okay, and the meds work with no side effects.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is why I am not buying anything right now. I am so scared that I go crazy buying something and then they say oh sorry it is actually a girl.... That is scary to me. My baby only had the nub nothing else.... so many stories. I hope they figure it out soon for you Bailee.

11 more days until my next scan.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I've thought girl the whole time, just sucks I had a name and everything loo as long as the baby is healthy I will be a happy momma.


----------



## Cryssie

My scan yesterday still showed a girl. Which by this point if it were a boy and took after my son it wouldn't be hard to miss. Lol. I have my follow up scan with the high risk Dr on the 24th. If everything is ok with her heart I have a decision to make where I wanna have my section!


----------



## Katiie

I've brought loads!
The advantages of team yellow ;)

We took up all the asda baby event offers and the buy one get one half price on clothing in mother care. Love their sleep suits.


----------



## littlesteph

I would have thought being team yellow would be hard. I wouldn't want to get a anything that was too much for one gender, and theres not really a whole lot of uni sex clothing


----------



## MamaBear93

Lots of discomforts going around for all of us I guess. I have been having headaches, heart palpitations, serious indigestion, and loads of back/hip pain myself. But I am hoping when I finally get my new home unpacked now that the other one is clean and completely moved I will be able to really rest and stop worrying and hurting so much. I hope.

I have been feeling the baby move a lot though in the last week and last night DH officially felt real kicks/taps! I kept telling him just be patient and leave your hand there and the babe will move since I knew the baby was awake. It was so awesome :D He was so happy and so was I:happydance:

I finally got around to taking my own bump pic I have been seeing so many lovely pics and keep forgetting to get one of my own. But here it is my 18 week bump :D:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0776 (600x800).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0777 (800x600).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Itsychik

Mamabear- gorgeous bump!!!


I think we have enough newborn clothes, regardless of boy or girl (have some of each, and a few things in white) so will be trying to limit myself to not buying much more. For any other gender specific items we'll be waiting till the scan on the 5th of October to find out and then I'm sure my mom will go spend-crazy if we find out we're having a girl.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hi ladies...
Was wondering if I can join over here. My original due date is 3/5/14, but my doctor said no way no how to a VBAC. So I will be having a scheduled c-section towards the end of February. Usually around 38 weeks so I'm guessing around the 19th of February. 
Hope to get to know you all very well in this journey. I had the Harmony Test at 10 weeks and says I'm having a girl so put us down for another pink bump :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats and welcome Alaskanwhitec!


----------



## Dancerforlife

MamaBear93 said:


> Lots of discomforts going around for all of us I guess. I have been having headaches, heart palpitations, serious indigestion, and loads of back/hip pain myself. But I am hoping when I finally get my new home unpacked now that the other one is clean and completely moved I will be able to really rest and stop worrying and hurting so much. I hope.
> 
> I have been feeling the baby move a lot though in the last week and last night DH officially felt real kicks/taps! I kept telling him just be patient and leave your hand there and the babe will move since I knew the baby was awake. It was so awesome :D He was so happy and so was I:happydance:
> 
> I finally got around to taking my own bump pic I have been seeing so many lovely pics and keep forgetting to get one of my own. But here it is my 18 week bump :D:happydance:

Your bump is adorable!! My DH felt his first kick last night too, so awesome when they get to feel a part of the pregnancy too!


----------



## Katiie

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null_zps08f4d2e0.jpg

Has anyone seen my toes?


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow Katie your massive!


----------



## Itsychik

haha, took me a moment to figure out what I was looking at. Feet are overrated anyway, right?


----------



## KerryGold

You know those days you realise you've done too much?

Yeah, well, I'm having one of those... :sleep:

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

KerryGold said:


> You know those days you realise you've done too much?
> 
> Yeah, well, I'm having one of those... :sleep:
> 
> xXx

Me too!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Either my allergies are out of control or I'm getting a cold! Sneezing all day, drippy nose (that is now as red as Rudolph's from blowing), completely congested!!! Ugh! I just want to go to sleep but I'm back to work and have to catch up on laundry and cleaning this weekend...and my boys (hubby included) seem to want to eat as soon as I clean up the last meal!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> Either my allergies are out of control or I'm getting a cold! Sneezing all day, drippy nose (that is now as red as Rudolph's from blowing), completely congested!!! Ugh! I just want to go to sleep but I'm back to work and have to catch up on laundry and cleaning this weekend...and my boys (hubby included) seem to want to eat as soon as I clean up the last meal!

You sound like me and my allergies!! I am getting a break from them, but I know as soon as the wind changes I will be back to using a whole box of tissue in a day and a half! I am sorry you have to go through this too. :sad1:


----------



## Batman909

Aww cute tummy katiie! 
I've just gotten over a horrible flu. 
My belly is growing so fast!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't see my feet either!


----------



## MamaBear93

I am pretty sure I can not see my feet either. I try not to look lol. I prefer not to look because I know I have to re-polish my toes...and I have yet to find the box that has my polish remover in it :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

Happy Mango Week AFTG!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Cute bumps ladies. I can't wait to have one myself, I just got what looks like the start of a spare tire, tee hee


----------



## Likklegemz

Everyone's bumps are much better than mine. I feel like I've just eaten too many pies!

Here's a photo I took earlier today my piecing is about to come out I think unless I can find a nice pregnancy one to replace it with! I've also experience my first craving, sour cream and chives Pringles, super addictive - and I don't normally like then!

Quick question, I think I'm feeling the baby move now inside, I've had flutterings for the past 2 weeks, but I'm certain that's what it is. Is that right?

Ps excuse the mess in the background!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## littlesteph

loving everyone's bump, i can't wait for mine to look like a bump rather then I've eaten to much.
 



Attached Files:







b215weeks.JPG
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ksilme

hey all, love your bumps :) xx 

I have been out all day being treated to manicures and stunning meals in castles :) for our 1st wedding anniversary :) been amazing 

my bump is still soft, not hard but def round, have included pic - first was 7 weeks (just before I had lost the weight, lost another 4-5lbs after this pic) and the second was about a week ago, maybe 2, but can definitely see the difference :) xx


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Since we seem to be sharing our bump pics. This is my 17 week bump pic. :happydance:

Likklegemz: I switched over to pregnancy jewellery weeks ago. I got mine at BodyJewelleryShop located in the UK.
 



Attached Files:







1148180_10151654060687582_47109234_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 3xBlessed

Your bumps all look so cute! I'm just fat. Lol


----------



## Batman909

I'm exploding! I've had that wow I've popped out moment now. First day wearing maternity clothes must admit I'm in love with these maternity tights they are sooooo comfy! Still only getting random flutters baby is lazier than my last 2. All your bumps are looking great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Masonsbaby

Awesome bumps girls! I can't get enough salad with avocado and danish feta mmmmmmm heartburn is gone now just very congested and have been for a while now still sick even though I thought it was gone as soon as I stopped the meds it came back so still on zofran for now am terrified its here to stay :(


----------



## Batman909

Masonsbaby said:


> Awesome bumps girls! I can't get enough salad with avocado and danish feta mmmmmmm heartburn is gone now just very congested and have been for a while now still sick even though I thought it was gone as soon as I stopped the meds it came back so still on zofran for now am terrified its here to stay :(

Avocado yes!!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, great bumps!! Here was mine last week at 18 weeks.
Not been around for a while, after a brief spell of feeling 'blooming' things went downhill very quickly last week, suddenly vomiting again, passing out and horrific pain from right upper abdomen spreading up my back. Cut a long story short ended up in hospital over the weekend and turns out my gallbladder is to blame and now on a shed load of medication. 
Extremely reluctantly have had to go on codeine to control the pain, after 3 nights literally pacing the room in pain I was at my wits end. Hate taking them in that they make me very woozy and so I worry about the effect on baby (though the doctors assure me they're safe). So am coping off them in the day and just using at night. 
On the upside several different people have told me that gallbladder pain can be as bad as labour and I did manage it for 3 days and nights on just paracetemol so hoping labour will be a breeze now?!?!?! :haha: 
Hope you're all well :flower: 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsf0d914e6.jpg


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I'm expecting yellow twins on the 6th =)


----------



## Likklegemz

Awww twins, are they identical?

Baby1, as your past the first trimester the risk of codeine affecting the baby is very slim. I would to worry too much. Sort term does of less than 2 weeks was proven not to have any side affects. I had to take the and antibiotics for a tooth abcess at 15 weeks so you'll be fine.

Flutters are more intense now, so I think I'm starting to feel the baby. Seems very active at 3 am so may have a party animal on my hands!


----------



## akblaze

Lovely bumps ladies!! I will try and get one posted this week! :D 

Gender scan is in THREE HOURS!! I'm soooo excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeek our first February twins!

And eeeeekk!!!! Gender scan!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

They are non identical I find out on the 18th what's cooking I'm thinking boy/girl


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I figured this is a great group of ladies to ask since many are a few weeks ahead but who makes the best belly bands? I need really good support and durability :)


----------



## Dancerforlife

Everyone's bump pictures look so adorable, I tried taking one of myself and I just look like I ate a big lunch. I can definitely tell I have one and am in maternity clothes but darn it I bet I'm going to 'pop' again at 28 weeks and suddenly look huge!

So exciting, twins and gender scans coming up. Mine's a week from today on the 16th and in CA for a long weekend this weekend, looking forward to getting through the next two days of work so I can relax!


----------



## akblaze

We are team :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!!!!!

:yipee: One of each!!
Here is our little boys profile at 17 weeks!

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m638/taylorneininger/013eb1e9-a078-42ea-a472-8faebd17d311.jpg

& a potty shot! He definitely wasn't being shy!! 

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m638/taylorneininger/ec719689-8de8-4c78-bf38-6fac01d52cf6.jpg


----------



## Masonsbaby

Awesome pics congrats!!!!****
I just booked a private 3d scan in 2 days was gonna stay team yellow BUT I just don't think I can do it!!!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness!! So excited for you! Congrats!:thumbup:

I can't wait till I find out if I get my boy this time around too. I am starting to get my heart set on having a little boy:wacko:

They pushed my 20 week check-up back another week which in turn pushes my ultrasound back another week as well...lame...


----------



## Itsychik

akblaze- congrats on team blue! Little boys are wonderful :cloud9:

And twins, WOW!

My gender scan is October 5th, so still a little ways off. Can't wait to find out though!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats on team blue

I can't wait for my scan have to wait till October 10th, hoping for a girl so I can have one of each, this is going to be our last (so I say, hubby says we'll have more) so to have one of each would be lovely.


----------



## Katiie

Congratulations on team blue!!

My 20 week scan is 24th September. 
Then I have a growth scan 19th December,

Then that's it till we meet him or her!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Another blue, lets see the pinks catch up! I think I'm pink but trying to doing my best to stay yellow 18 w scan is nextweek!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm kinda hoping for team pink only because I've always wanted one of each and I have a little boy, plus with the way my morning sickness has been pretty much everyone thinks i'm having a girl and they were right when it came to my son.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if we go off of symptoms then it would point to me having a girl too..... :shrug: This pg was completely different from any of my others!!


----------



## littlesteph

I hate the waiting to find out, just want the next month to hurry up now, knowing my luck, his/her legs will be closed lol


----------



## akblaze

thanks ladies!!! We are so excited to have one of each!!! :cloud9:

This time I just knew it was a boy.. this pregnancy has been 100% opposite! With DD I had ZERO morning sickness but lots of migraines.. This time I've had lots and lots of morning sickness and very few migraines! :flower:


----------



## candyem

Congrats akblaze! How exciting!

After being tempted to find out this time I now know that I want to stay yellow again. I think I just got caught up in the the finding out excitement ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's hard not getting pulled into wanting to find out! Our scan is in a week and I just wanna do it and get past it so the temptation is gone! Lol


----------



## Likklegemz

I know what you mean about temptation. I've got less than two weeks to go now, and part of me really wants to know but the other part of me is determined to stay team yellow. Part of me wishes I was pregnant with twins, but a friend of mine had them recently and she was massive at the end - scared the living day lights out of me!

Ie felt rough today, was cleaning my teeth this morning and was sick! :( felt rough in work so went to the doctors at lunch, turns out I have a uti so am on antibiotics! :(

Love and hugs to all


----------



## Likklegemz

Katiie your scan is the day after mine!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All! Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well except for the annoying discomforts we're (almost) all feeling now! I see we have some newbies since my last visit--welcome, all! :hugs:

My hips are still killing me. I almost broke down and took ibuprofen last night but went online to read again about potential harm to fetuses so that brought me back from the ledge. I'm trying to remember to take tylenol every 4 hours but I honestly don't think it's doing much. 

And NOW constipation has kicked in. I think I pretty much escaped it during my last pregnancy but it is SO bad this time. Sorry for TMI but my butt bleeds every time I go #2. I only started taking Metamucil a couple of days ago and it hasn't been helping yet. :cry:


----------



## akblaze

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All! Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well except for the annoying discomforts we're (almost) all feeling now! I see we have some newbies since my last visit--welcome, all! :hugs:
> 
> My hips are still killing me. I almost broke down and took ibuprofen last night but went online to read again about potential harm to fetuses so that brought me back from the ledge. I'm trying to remember to take tylenol every 4 hours but I honestly don't think it's doing much.
> 
> And NOW constipation has kicked in. I think I pretty much escaped it during my last pregnancy but it is SO bad this time. Sorry for TMI but my butt bleeds every time I go #2. I only started taking Metamucil a couple of days ago and it hasn't been helping yet. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear about the pains.. :( I have no remedy for hips (unfortunately) but for constipation have you tried milk of magnesia? I was taking it almost every night because my constipation was so bad through first tri and into second tri!! I would take the max dose at night, right before bed and would usually go the next day and it wasn't AS uncomfortable. Also, I would try taking some stool softeners for a couple days then doing an enema.. that also really helped. My midwife suggested both of those things since I was EXTREMELY bound up, we couldn't even find the top of my uterus because all we felt was poo :blush::blush: I also escaped constipation in my last pregnancy but this time it has been HORRIBLE! She also recommended taking a daily probiotic and adding fiber to my water. I hope some of this helps you!!! Constipation is NO fun!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Try to stay away from the Tylenol if you can, it's constipating too :S


----------



## KerryGold

My 20-week scan is 1 Oct then on 3 Oct we're having a fetal echo to look at Pip's heart to see if they have the same condition as Leila. We'll be staying :yellow: though!

As for me, my hips are doing better since physio last week and have stopped lifting my 30lb Leila as instructed. :thumbup:

Lying here getting booted. These movements feel so different from last time!

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

Weird thing, my hips have been doing better. I also have been sleeping better too. I don't feel like I am tossing and turning nearly as often as I was before, but that still doesn't really make much difference in how tired I feel in the morning.


----------



## Itsychik

So I (finally) took a bump pic.

16+3... still facing the 'pregnant or fat' question :haha: But more of a bump than I had with DS at this time.


----------



## Batman909

Itsychik said:


> So I (finally) took a bump pic.
> 
> 16+3... still facing the 'pregnant or fat' question :haha: But more of a bump than I had with DS at this time.
> 
> View attachment 670937

All pregnant mummies look lovely! With what we go thru we deserve special treatment everyday. I remember after I had my first baby everytime I saw a woman with a baby I thought LEGEND!


----------



## allforthegirl

I look obviously pg and the other night I went to a meeting with a bunch of ladies and one of them that I have met before said "I was wondering but wasn't going to say anything just incase!" Which means that to some it isn't as obvious as I thought. :haha:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Still haven't had many butterflies or felt movement, its kind of worrying me. What if hes now strong or something! I can hear him move on my doppler but can't feel a thing!


----------



## littlesteph

I haven't felt anything either, my Doppler is rubbish, I didn't hear a heartbeat with it with my son till I was almost 30 weeks. so needless not heard anything on it with this one yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> Still haven't had many butterflies or felt movement, its kind of worrying me. What if hes now strong or something! I can hear him move on my doppler but can't feel a thing!

Maybe your placenta moved more anterior so you may not be feeling hime yet, but many don't feel the movements properly until 20 weeks or more. I am sure everything is jus fine!!


----------



## hibiscus07

akblaze said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well except for the annoying discomforts we're (almost) all feeling now! I see we have some newbies since my last visit--welcome, all! :hugs:
> 
> My hips are still killing me. I almost broke down and took ibuprofen last night but went online to read again about potential harm to fetuses so that brought me back from the ledge. I'm trying to remember to take tylenol every 4 hours but I honestly don't think it's doing much.
> 
> And NOW constipation has kicked in. I think I pretty much escaped it during my last pregnancy but it is SO bad this time. Sorry for TMI but my butt bleeds every time I go #2. I only started taking Metamucil a couple of days ago and it hasn't been helping yet. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the pains.. :( I have no remedy for hips (unfortunately) but for constipation have you tried milk of magnesia? I was taking it almost every night because my constipation was so bad through first tri and into second tri!! I would take the max dose at night, right before bed and would usually go the next day and it wasn't AS uncomfortable. Also, I would try taking some stool softeners for a couple days then doing an enema.. that also really helped. My midwife suggested both of those things since I was EXTREMELY bound up, we couldn't even find the top of my uterus because all we felt was poo :blush::blush: I also escaped constipation in my last pregnancy but this time it has been HORRIBLE! She also recommended taking a daily probiotic and adding fiber to my water. I hope some of this helps you!!! Constipation is NO fun!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you for the tips! I haven't yet tried the Milk of Magnesia, so I'll get some ASAP! I just had another bathroom "incident", so I'm feeling desperate haha. Ya know, I actually was taking probiotics pre-pregnancy and stopped when I got pregnant because of some potential low risk (I've never heard of anyone getting sick from probiotics, have you?), so I think I should start taking them again before they go bad. They're just sitting in the fridge wasting away right now.
I called my OB yesterday and the midwife referred me to Physical Therapy for the hip pain. I hadn't even thought of that! She said our hospital has PT especially for pregnant and postpartum women. I hope it helps. She said ibuprofen is technically OK in the 2nd trimester. (EDIT: i should finish that thought. She said ibuprofen is OK in 2nd trimester but you shouldn't use it around the clock and she said the risk is that people forget and then continuing taking it into the 3rd trimester, so if I do use it I'll have to be aware of that. I took one yesterday and it actually helped but I really want to avoid it as much as possible.)


----------



## Katiie

I'm like dripping with discharge. Bit worried I have an infection. 

There's so much. It doesn't smell. It's watery.

Think I need to speak to the midwife :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> I'm like dripping with discharge. Bit worried I have an infection.
> 
> There's so much. It doesn't smell. It's watery.
> 
> Think I need to speak to the midwife :cry:

Me too, but I think it could be normal as long as it doesn't smell weird. I remember having a lot with first pregnancy and am having more lately. Can't hurt to check with the midwife though!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie that is normal. Pg women around this time normally have an increase in vaginal fluid and it is totally normal. I wear a liner for two reasons. 1. just incase I peenze. 2. because I have tons of discharge!!


----------



## Katiie

So I shouldn't ring the mw?

It's clear, a little sticky but not at all like when before my waters broke with my son. 

There was so much I could ring my pants!! Ewwww!!


----------



## allforthegirl

If there is that much I would call. It will make you feel better just to know that you are ok.


----------



## Katiie

It's calmed down a lot since. It was just one big lot and now i can't feel it again...

I'll text the midwife, I can't call her now its too late x


----------



## medic9114fun

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All! Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well except for the annoying discomforts we're (almost) all feeling now! I see we have some newbies since my last visit--welcome, all! :hugs:
> 
> My hips are still killing me. I almost broke down and took ibuprofen last night but went online to read again about potential harm to fetuses so that brought me back from the ledge. I'm trying to remember to take tylenol every 4 hours but I honestly don't think it's doing much.
> 
> And NOW constipation has kicked in. I think I pretty much escaped it during my last pregnancy but it is SO bad this time. Sorry for TMI but my butt bleeds every time I go #2. I only started taking Metamucil a couple of days ago and it hasn't been helping yet. :cry:

I have an old hip injury that has been causing me horrible pain an found the therms are heat wraps. Larger size helps a lot. Doesn't kill the pain but eases it


----------



## Masonsbaby

It's a BOY!!!! So happy two of each and my son is ecstatic! :)


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats Masonsbaby!!! Great news!!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby! 

I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats MasonsBaby :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Guenhwyvar said:


> Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby!
> 
> I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?

I was close to it. But I have Celiacs's decease so they kinda go hand in hand. Whats up?


----------



## hibiscus07

medic9114fun said:


> I have an old hip injury that has been causing me horrible pain an found the therms are heat wraps. Larger size helps a lot. Doesn't kill the pain but eases it

Ooh good point! I am going to CVS today for something else, so I will pick up a heat wrap! Thanks for the tip. I should have thought of that :dohh:


----------



## hibiscus07

Masonsbaby said:


> It's a BOY!!!! So happy two of each and my son is ecstatic! :)

Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

just come back from my midwives, I've been put on iron tablets, thought that would of happened in my last pregnancy but didn't. so a little surprised its happened in this one.


----------



## allforthegirl

I had to take iron with my last two pg. I haven't been put on anything yet. Though I am sure I will eventually. Need to make sure my haemoglobin stays high just in case me or baby needs blood.


----------



## MamaBear93

Baileeboo77 said:


> Still haven't had many butterflies or felt movement, its kind of worrying me. What if hes now strong or something! I can hear him move on my doppler but can't feel a thing!

You really have nothing to worry about. You have to worry when you feel movements and then you stop feeling them after like 20 something weeks. The docs don't usually worry unless you stop feeling the baby in the third tri. Good luck.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

AFTG: I've been diagnosed with lupus this week. It's not a huge shock, my mom & sisters have it but they didn't get diagnosed until after they stopped having kids. I'm just looking for support & advice I guess. 



allforthegirl said:


> Guenhwyvar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby!
> 
> I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?
> 
> I was close to it. But I have Celiacs's decease so they kinda go hand in hand. Whats up?Click to expand...


----------



## allforthegirl

Guenhwyvar said:


> AFTG: I've been diagnosed with lupus this week. It's not a huge shock, my mom & sisters have it but they didn't get diagnosed until after they stopped having kids. I'm just looking for support & advice I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guenhwyvar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby!
> 
> I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?
> 
> I was close to it. But I have Celiacs's decease so they kinda go hand in hand. Whats up?Click to expand...Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear that. Are you having a lot of flare ups lately? I sure hope the pg isn't aggravating things for you.

Right now I am not having much of any unexplained pains. But last fall it was horrible. My joints sometimes would feel like I am 80. Not fun. 

I sure hope you figure out what causes your flare ups so you can manage the pain in the best way! :hugs:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Yeah, it decided to give m a discoid rash on my throat. The pregnancy has triggered all my childhood allergies which in turn triggered the flare. My bp was threw the roof today as well. 



allforthegirl said:


> Guenhwyvar said:
> 
> 
> AFTG: I've been diagnosed with lupus this week. It's not a huge shock, my mom & sisters have it but they didn't get diagnosed until after they stopped having kids. I'm just looking for support & advice I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guenhwyvar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby!
> 
> I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?
> 
> I was close to it. But I have Celiacs's decease so they kinda go hand in hand. Whats up?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that. Are you having a lot of flare ups lately? I sure hope the pg isn't aggravating things for you.
> 
> Right now I am not having much of any unexplained pains. But last fall it was horrible. My joints sometimes would feel like I am 80. Not fun.
> 
> I sure hope you figure out what causes your flare ups so you can manage the pain in the best way! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Katiie

Can't believe you've been pregnant over 100 days!


----------



## hibiscus07

Guenhwyvar said:


> AFTG: I've been diagnosed with lupus this week. It's not a huge shock, my mom & sisters have it but they didn't get diagnosed until after they stopped having kids. I'm just looking for support & advice I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guenhwyvar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on another little boy Masonsbaby!
> 
> I have to ask, have any of you lovely ladies been diagnosed with Lupus?
> 
> I was close to it. But I have Celiacs's decease so they kinda go hand in hand. Whats up?Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear that. How are you feeling? Were you symptomatic or were you tested just because you have it in your family? :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

I had my anatomy ultrasound today. I was so nervous going in for some reason. Baby looks good but Dr came in afterward and said he has a "choroid plexus cyst" on his brain, which CAN be a marker for trisomy 18 but since I was already tested for that (when they did that fetal DNA test at about 11 weeks), he said it doesn't mean anything, but he just had to mention it. I'm glad I had that test--otherwise I'd be a nervous wreck. I wish he hadn't mentioned it, though, because I'm of course going online and finding reasons to worry even though they almost always mean nothing. Has anyone else had one of these, or heard of anyone they know that had one show up on an US?
Anyway, everything else looked 100% normal--thank goodness! I was so relieved to see all the chambers of the heart, and his individual little fingers, and his kidneys, etc. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## allforthegirl

There was another thread I read a while back about those cysts and I believe that there were a few ladies that didn't even affect their babies. I hope that it turns out to be nothing. It is still worrying when you can't do anything to help.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i also read on a thread about a woman who went in for her 20 week anatomy scan and also found a cyst on her LO brain, she went again i think at 32 weeks and it was completely gone. I hope its nothing major xx


----------



## rhiannon240

My dd had a cyst on her brain at her 20 week scan. When I had another scan 6 weeks later it was gone. She is now a happy and healthy 6 yr old. Prayers for u and baby


----------



## MamaBear93

I am so sorry to hear that. I hope everything goes well and it dissipates before the babe is born. Let us know how things go.


----------



## 3xBlessed

hibiscus07 said:


> I had my anatomy ultrasound today. I was so nervous going in for some reason. Baby looks good but Dr came in afterward and said he has a "choroid plexus cyst" on his brain, which CAN be a marker for trisomy 18 but since I was already tested for that (when they did that fetal DNA test at about 11 weeks), he said it doesn't mean anything, but he just had to mention it. I'm glad I had that test--otherwise I'd be a nervous wreck. I wish he hadn't mentioned it, though, because I'm of course going online and finding reasons to worry even though they almost always mean nothing. Has anyone else had one of these, or heard of anyone they know that had one show up on an US?
> Anyway, everything else looked 100% normal--thank goodness! I was so relieved to see all the chambers of the heart, and his individual little fingers, and his kidneys, etc. I can't wait to meet him!

Fingers crossed that the next time you have a scan, the cyst is gone!


----------



## medic9114fun

hibiscus07 said:


> medic9114fun said:
> 
> 
> I have an old hip injury that has been causing me horrible pain an found the therms are heat wraps. Larger size helps a lot. Doesn't kill the pain but eases it
> 
> Ooh good point! I am going to CVS today for something else, so I will pick up a heat wrap! Thanks for the tip. I should have thought of that :dohh:Click to expand...

Wow I'm glad you figured out what I meant to type lol. Stupid auto correct! 
Thermacare heat wraps is what I meant in case anyone else wondered lol


----------



## littlesteph

feels like my 20 week scan is ages a way,


----------



## dreamer_x

Ooo I don't think I've been to this section of the boards yet :') didn't even know this thread existed until I googled it! 
I'm due Feb 4th :) 20 week scan tomorrow - nervous and excited at the same time! Just starting to feel baby kick about in my stomach :) 

But yeah, just popping in to say hi :)


----------



## littlesteph

hiya and welcome :)


----------



## Katiie

Welcome!

My 20 week scan is in 1 week, I think I'll be 20&4? I dunno. 
SO EXCITED.


----------



## littlesteph

mines October 10th, still another 3 and a half weeks


----------



## ksilme

My scan is 25th Sept - 9 days to go :) xx only 149 days til due date :) x


----------



## medic9114fun

Mine is 27th of sept. I hate the waiting game!!!!


----------



## Katiie

I hope you all share the photos!


----------



## Batman909

2nd of October c'mon little girl parts :)


----------



## medic9114fun

Batman909 said:


> 2nd of October c'mon little girl parts :)

My fingers are crosses for girl parts too. 
Really as log as it is healthy ill be happy but can I please have a girl too????


----------



## littlesteph

I would like a girl too, always wanted one of each, but as long as baby is healthy and grows i'm happy


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mines on Friday! And it'll be in 3 d.... I'll need guessers since I wanna stay team yellow but some guessing games are always welcome!


----------



## allforthegirl

My 20 week scan is tomorrow first thing in the morning!! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

all you ladies with your scans so soon are making jealous I have to wait so long lol :haha:


----------



## 3xBlessed

My next scan is a week from tomorrow but we have to wait until the 28th for the gender reveal! My oldest is hoping for a girl and my youngest wants a boy!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Hi Ladies! I was in CA for a wedding over the weekend but had my 20 week/gender scan today :) 

Katiie, you can add me as pink! We were hoping to have one of each (DH is already talking about 'maybe the third will be a boy' - Lord help me!) but I also can't wait for DD to have a sister. 

Also, have low lying placenta again, thankfully not complete previa like last time but will need to keep checking on it to see if it moves again. They also said there was also choroid plexus cysts...no hard markers for chromosomal issues but still can't help but worry. They'll check again when they check the placenta location but any positive stories from others would help!


----------



## Batman909

medic9114fun said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd of October c'mon little girl parts :)
> 
> My fingers are crosses for girl parts too.
> Really as log as it is healthy ill be happy but can I please have a girl too????Click to expand...

I already have two boys and this is the last one for me so last chance at a little girl.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Katiie said:


> Can't believe you've been pregnant over 100 days!

I know, it seems like it's been forever! GL on your 20 week scan on the 24th!



hibiscus07 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. How are you feeling? Were you symptomatic or were you tested just because you have it in your family? :hugs:

I had a flare, this time in the form of a discoid rash. I ended up with an emergency appointment with the OB/GYN who confirmed discoid (along with my GP) and then scheduled for an emergency biopsy (sounds drastic, I know). 

In other news. I go in for my first glucose test tomorrow. I'm so not looking forward to that. Then I have my 20 week scan on the 25th where hopefully we'll find out the sex. This will be our only child so we're really hoping for a girl.


----------



## dreamer_x

We turned from :yellow: to :pink: today!! So excited!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks for the nice responses, y'all! I am worrying less about the cyst now since reading more about it and since trying to let it sink in that I can't do anything about it anyway. Dr said we won't do any more scans or other follow-up, either, so I won't know how it's dissipating or anything. I'll just have to assume the best!


----------



## hibiscus07

Dancerforlife said:


> Hi Ladies! I was in CA for a wedding over the weekend but had my 20 week/gender scan today :)
> 
> Katiie, you can add me as pink! We were hoping to have one of each (DH is already talking about 'maybe the third will be a boy' - Lord help me!) but I also can't wait for DD to have a sister.
> 
> Also, have low lying placenta again, thankfully not complete previa like last time but will need to keep checking on it to see if it moves again. They also said there was also choroid plexus cysts...no hard markers for chromosomal issues but still can't help but worry. They'll check again when they check the placenta location but any positive stories from others would help!

Congrats on having another daughter! Try not to worry about the cyst--I'm doing my best not to worry about DS's, as well. It sounds like it is quite common. Good luck with the placenta--I've heard they very frequently move on their own. Did you need a Caesarian last time?


----------



## ksilme

Hi girls, quick question, sorry if tmi but dunno who else to ask :( 
When hubby and I bd'd he said it hurt him at first, his description was it felt like I was too tight and he couldn't go any further, after a while it seemed fine, but after, he was in pain again and I suddenly got a sharp pain in my pubic bone, as if I was leaning on something sharp? Has anyone else had this issue? Or one or the other? :( makes for awkwardness, he thought he had hurt baby, I had to get Doppler out to convince him otherwise xx 
and also I was say with hand on belly and thought I could feel little kicks, but only from the outside not inside? Hubby felt and could feel it too, very faint and very small but def movement, but I couldn't feel it on inside, last few days I have been feeling proper little kicms xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> Hi girls, quick question, sorry if tmi but dunno who else to ask :(
> When hubby and I bd'd he said it hurt him at first, his description was it felt like I was too tight and he couldn't go any further, after a while it seemed fine, but after, he was in pain again and I suddenly got a sharp pain in my pubic bone, as if I was leaning on something sharp? Has anyone else had this issue? Or one or the other? :( makes for awkwardness, he thought he had hurt baby, I had to get Doppler out to convince him otherwise xx
> and also I was say with hand on belly and thought I could feel little kicks, but only from the outside not inside? Hubby felt and could feel it too, very faint and very small but def movement, but I couldn't feel it on inside, last few days I have been feeling proper little kicms xx

We can be very swollen down below when pg which can cause for a tighter space. If you had pain on the pubic bone was probably just the rubbing too close. I am sure things will be fine. Try and sit with your legs and butt in the air before see if that helps the swelling.

As for the kicks I am not sure. Maybe it wasn't baby, just passing gass. I am sorry not sure how to answer that one.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am back from my scan and things could be bad, will be back tomorrow to recheck baby.

Needless to say I have a bad headache

Oh posted pics on my journal.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Praying all is okay, hugs hunny! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

AFTG, sorry to hear about the uncertainty from your scan! What were they able to see. I'll check your journal so feel free to not answer if its a repeat! Fingers crossed it's better than what they're worried about! Thoughts are with you for sure!! Xox


----------



## ksilme

Just read your journal AFTG, I hope everything is OK at the scan tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aftg really sorry to hear that, fingers crossed that everything goes well tomorrow. Hopefully all will be ok, and you get to have an extra photo of your baby.

Littlesteph your scan will be hear before you know it x

Dreamer congrats on your little girl

Hibiscus07 I'm sure everything will be ok,try not to worry too much, a friend of mine ad a cyst at 19 weeks, but it was gone 8 weeks later

Well since my first kick yesterday, and since then I've felt lo several times. I'm so stocked as I didn't think I would at this point. Can't wait for a few weeks when DH can feel it too. My 20 week scan is less than 6 days now (on my birthday - best gift ever I think!) so counting down and can't wait x x x


----------



## littlesteph

A little over 3 weeks to go, hoping time flies by :D


----------



## Katiie

5 days for me!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My yellow twins are now blue!


----------



## ksilme

Congrats on your twin boys :) xx I cannot wait til next weds to find out if we will have a son or daughter :) xx 

I have been thinking names, and I actually really like Anastasia for a girl :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to everyone with greats scans today.

I too was told baby is doing ok. So will have another scan in two weeks to check him again.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad your scan went decent today! Hopefully things keep improving two weeks from now. Glad they didn't find anything that needed drastic treatment ASAP! Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## Katiie

Happy 20 weeks to me!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay congrats Katie! !


----------



## hibiscus07

Hevalouaddict said:


> My yellow twins are now blue!

Oh yay--congrats!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I have been hit with THE worst cold ever!! YUCK!


----------



## littlesteph

I'm just getting over a cold, now have a chesty cough, hubby had to take the week of work to help look after little one, being pregnant with low BP low iron and a bad cold plus awful morning really are not a great mixture left me with pretty much no energy. luckily his work is very understanding and booked it as holiday for him.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is awesome that he could do that for you, not so awesome that you had to go through that!!

I am stocking up on Vit C, lots of orange juice and fruit that are full of it. Hoping that will help out a bit.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Waiting for my quad results, feels like forever. I got blood drawn Tuesday, called they arent in yet so ill call tomorrow afternoon. This is the longest wait ever.....


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> That is awesome that he could do that for you, not so awesome that you had to go through that!!
> 
> I am stocking up on Vit C, lots of orange juice and fruit that are full of it. Hoping that will help out a bit.

yea shows he dose care even if he did spend quite a bit of it playing games, still ran round after me so can't complain. feel kinda bad he's starting to get my cold though.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Thank you =) got a growth scan in 2 months too see how there doing they are now one on top of the other twin a is chilling in my pelvis and twin b is high and booting my stomach. Have been told they could come early so they could be December or January babies


----------



## MamaBear93

I have low blood pressure and severely anemic...Ugh that explains why I have been so dang tired! My hemoglobin level was at 7.5 which is apparently really low they said 11.5 is the mark for anemia.:dohh:

Now I am on iron on top of my regular meds and the prenatals...They make me so sick to my stomach and shaky...

I am hoping for my anatomy scan next week FX


----------



## medic9114fun

Had my dr apt today. Downs risk 1:3500. He wants to draw more blood in a few weeks to check my iron levels. I'm supposed to try to eat more red meat and leafy veggies. Sadly still hating red meat. And I used to kill for steak! 

Anatomy scan in 1 week. Can't wait. 

Anyone know of what else I can try to eat to gain iron?


----------



## Batman909

Everyday after lunch I just get sooo tired I'm pretty much useless from 12 pm onwards.


----------



## Dancerforlife

hibiscus07 said:


> Dancerforlife said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I was in CA for a wedding over the weekend but had my 20 week/gender scan today :)
> 
> Katiie, you can add me as pink! We were hoping to have one of each (DH is already talking about 'maybe the third will be a boy' - Lord help me!) but I also can't wait for DD to have a sister.
> 
> Also, have low lying placenta again, thankfully not complete previa like last time but will need to keep checking on it to see if it moves again. They also said there was also choroid plexus cysts...no hard markers for chromosomal issues but still can't help but worry. They'll check again when they check the placenta location but any positive stories from others would help!
> 
> Congrats on having another daughter! Try not to worry about the cyst--I'm doing my best not to worry about DS's, as well. It sounds like it is quite common. Good luck with the placenta--I've heard they very frequently move on their own. Did you need a Caesarian last time?Click to expand...

Thanks, I missed your posted that you had the same! I'm trying not to worry about it and haven't told anyone beyond DH as I know everyone will get worried and worry me more. I just wish I could check in on her sooner than 28 weeks. I didn't need a Csec last time, it moved at 32 weeks so hoping the same will happen this time around!


----------



## Masonsbaby

View attachment 675053

my anatomy scan went great looks like a perfect little man:happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

MamaBear93 said:


> I have low blood pressure and severely anemic...Ugh that explains why I have been so dang tired! My hemoglobin level was at 7.5 which is apparently really low they said 11.5 is the mark for anemia.:dohh:
> 
> Now I am on iron on top of my regular meds and the prenatals...They make me so sick to my stomach and shaky...
> 
> I am hoping for my anatomy scan next week FX

that is really low, my midwife told me 10.5 was the mark for it, mine was 10.6 so she put me on iron tablets, taste awful and even worse when it comes back up.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice scan masonsbaby... I have mine today and its in 3d too... Hopefully I can get a nice clear pic, did you drink tons? Every earlier scan they said my bladder wasn't very full even after drinking loads. Hope at 18 weeks he or she doesn't look too alien like lol either way oh always says 'its our Lil alien' anyways. 
Did you find out you're team blue or did you know prior? Either way congrats!


----------



## Katiie

Beautiful scan!!! I'm excited for Monday now x


----------



## MamaBear93

littlesteph said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I have low blood pressure and severely anemic...Ugh that explains why I have been so dang tired! My hemoglobin level was at 7.5 which is apparently really low they said 11.5 is the mark for anemia.:dohh:
> 
> Now I am on iron on top of my regular meds and the prenatals...They make me so sick to my stomach and shaky...
> 
> I am hoping for my anatomy scan next week FX
> 
> that is really low, my midwife told me 10.5 was the mark for it, mine was 10.6 so she put me on iron tablets, taste awful and even worse when it comes back up.Click to expand...

I was anemic with DD as well but we didn't find out till much later in my pregnancy. I hated taking the iron just as much as I do now. I eat so many things that have iron in them and it seems like it isn't helping at all...


----------



## MamaBear93

medic9114fun said:


> Had my dr apt today. Downs risk 1:3500. He wants to draw more blood in a few weeks to check my iron levels. I'm supposed to try to eat more red meat and leafy veggies. Sadly still hating red meat. And I used to kill for steak!
> 
> Anatomy scan in 1 week. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyone know of what else I can try to eat to gain iron?

Apparently Cream of Wheat has a lot of iron in it. It was helping me keep my levels up but I had to eat it at least every other day...and I got sick of it and stopped eating it, but now my levels are too low...


----------



## medic9114fun

Thought I post a comparison bump pic :) 14 weeks and 19 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

I know that there is a iron tablet that you can get that is a pre-broken down iron that is easier to digest and doesn't cause all the major stomach problems, even less constipation. I was prescribed it with DS3 as iron made me violently ill. It helped me, and I couldn't even tell that I was on any iron at all. Just a suggestion if the pill are bothering you. Oh but make sure that you have coverage, it is like $90 a bottle........


----------



## littlesteph

MamaBear93 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I have low blood pressure and severely anemic...Ugh that explains why I have been so dang tired! My hemoglobin level was at 7.5 which is apparently really low they said 11.5 is the mark for anemia.:dohh:
> 
> Now I am on iron on top of my regular meds and the prenatals...They make me so sick to my stomach and shaky...
> 
> I am hoping for my anatomy scan next week FX
> 
> that is really low, my midwife told me 10.5 was the mark for it, mine was 10.6 so she put me on iron tablets, taste awful and even worse when it comes back up.Click to expand...
> 
> I was anemic with DD as well but we didn't find out till much later in my pregnancy. I hated taking the iron just as much as I do now. I eat so many things that have iron in them and it seems like it isn't helping at all...Click to expand...

its good they got early this time though, even though they taste awful. must just be the way your iron levels react to pregnancy


----------



## MamaBear93

Iron hates me. I don't think my insurance would cover meds like that if I can't prove that I need them. My insurance is pretty strict. I think I am getting sick now...my tummy feels yucky, I have been nauseous all day and have the worst headache ever...


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow,I've missed loads! I've been so tired this week that I've hardly done anything. Glad it's the weekend. I'm jealous of everyone's bumps, I just feel like I've eaten a load of pies! 

My 20 week scan is on Monday, and I really can't wait! Will post bump pics and baby pic on Monday, plus read all the posts and catchup on how everyone is doing. 

Love to all x x x


----------



## littlesteph

feel like my bump is finally becoming a bump rather then bloat at last. the one on it's side is from 12 weeks, and the one that's not is from today at 17+1 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







b212weeks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









b217weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Likklegemz

Steph your bumps awesome! I'm gonna post mine too if i can work out how to post multiple pictures! He he

My scans tomorrow. So excited, but so scared in case any things wrong. Is that normal? I wasn't worried about my 12 week one, but petrified for tomorrow don't think I could handle anything bad happenening. It's my birthday tomorrow and the second anniversary of my granddads death x x x


----------



## Katiie

I've got my scan tomorrow too, that's 3 of us!!

I'm deffo more nervous about this scan than the rest. I wasn't worried at all about it when pregnant with my son...
this time I'm extremely nervous about it. 

I guess it's natural. 
I look forward to photos! 

My scans at 4:25pm in the uk :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie mines at 11:40 UK time!!


----------



## Katiie

I wish mine was earlier!!! X


----------



## medic9114fun

I have 4 more days to wait :( I just want it now lol


----------



## KerryGold

Good luck for this week's scans!

Mine's still 9 days away. But I'm more worried about the fetal echo I have 2 days later to check out this one's heart :nope:

Don't any of you team :yellow: quit on me now! :jo:

xXx


----------



## Katiie

I'll be staying yellow no matter what!!


----------



## littlesteph

I couldn't stay team yellow, i'm far to excited to find out what the baby is. you ladies staying team yellow have a lot of will power


----------



## Baileeboo77

Quad scan came back great! He said everything was negative not sure of the numbers though! I am lucky enough to get scans at every appt so he went ahead and did one when I got my results. I have my anomoly or whatever its called scan at 22 weeks! So praying every thing is okay with that. Heres a picture of my man sucking his toes and playing with his wittle feet :cloud9:
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG_20130922_181049.jpg


----------



## Baileeboo77

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG-20130920-WA0007.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow great pic Bailee!! I wish I could get a 3-4D scan. But the only way I will get one is if I go to have baby's transfusion. So I will be fine if I go without!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

My scan is on Tuesday but I won't be finding out the sex until Saturday! Less than a week!!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

OurLilFlu said:


> Nice scan masonsbaby... I have mine today and its in 3d too... Hopefully I can get a nice clear pic, did you drink tons? Every earlier scan they said my bladder wasn't very full even after drinking loads. Hope at 18 weeks he or she doesn't look too alien like lol either way oh always says 'its our Lil alien' anyways.
> Did you find out you're team blue or did you know prior? Either way congrats!

sorry I took so long lilflu! I didn't drink so much I was bursting I did that for my last scan and they made me empty some! Was so hard to stop peeing halfway!
I had a really strong feeling it was a boy and then they said you're correct so was very excited. I had the 3d scan a week b4 my anatomy scan and put that pic up as they didn't give me any pics from the anatomy scan but both scans said he was a boy.
Good luck to all the ladies having their scan this week!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Kerry & Katie, I'm staying eam yellow too! I I were to cave it would be in 8 weeks when I have my 3d/4d scan as hubby will be ith me, defiantly team yellow today!

Baileeboo photos are beautiful!

Just over 4 hours to go! Eek can't wait! What a birthday present eh?


----------



## sugarpuff

Hellooo :) I've just realised that after months of reading this thread, I never actually joined it ! I'm due my lovely little girl on 1st February, we stayed team yellow with my first baby and I had absolutely no inkling as to what's sex she was. This time I've been utterly convinced that I'm having a girl and two scans show that we are (I had a 50:50 chance of being right :haha: ) baby was in a rubbish position at our anomaly scan so they only guessed at girl as they didn't see boy bits, so we had a sexing scan yesterday where she was far more cooperative and flashed her legs akimbo right at the probe as soon as they put it on my belly lol

Good luck to everyone due their scans, I hope everything goes well and kudos to all those on team yellow - it really is awesome having that surprise at the birth :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Likklegemz

Super quick one from me! On phone! Baby's perfect! Measuring dead on and everything's fine! Plus I didn't cave and am still team :yellow:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new scans!!


----------



## Katiie

My scan went amazingly. Everything is perfect!!

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/image-5.jpg

Baby is fab :) so in love! Still yellow!

Oh few details haha. Head is already 19cm!
they have long legs and my partners powty lips. 

Also they are measuring 21w6d everywhere!!


----------



## allforthegirl

yah for staying team yellow. Though sounds a little :blue: ;)


----------



## Katiie

Roll on February to find out!! 
Can't wait for my growth scan in December now. Xx


----------



## Katiie

We did get a teeny peak at between its legs, but not a detailed one. When we looked I saw no boy parts BUT they could have been hidden as it wasn't a detailed view at all :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, I don't think I posted my scan from last Friday! Measuring ahead by 6 days now and very active, but they confirmed the anterior placenta... so havent been getting many boots. Also stayed :yellow: any guesses though?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha don't know why it changed the words to red and bold... But here's the 3D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KerryGold

Contracts all! :D

Katie, I'm fully expecting this one to measure ahead too! Leila was usually bang on schedule but had a really long femur measurement at 20 weeks. Pip already got me put ahead at 12 weeks to a physically impossible date! :wacko: Then at 16 weeks the MW could see.them kicking through my belly and decreed this was unusual so early and they must be big and/or strong! :o

xXx


----------



## littlesteph

I've always measured behind. at my 12 week scan baby was only a day behind so that's not to bad, be interesting to see how behind he/she will be at my 20 week scan, my little one was 6 days behind at that point.


----------



## Likklegemz

Ahhh glad everyone's scans went well!

Still team :yellow: but here is one of my fave scan pictures from yesterday (still on cloud 9 literally the best present a girl could have on her birthday!)

I'm claiming the nose and big feet! Hubby agrees with me which is odd! He/she is a right little wriggler, but woman took forever to get a decent photograph not just for me but to do all their scans!

It was rather funny as she kept digging in to get the photo of spine, that baby lost temper I think and punched my stomach! Cheeky little monkey!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ksilme

Congrats on your beautiful scans and babies :) 
I am so excited for mine tomorrow now :) 
I won't be team yellow though unless baby is a rebel already lol 
I cannot wait to know if I a have a baby son or baby daughter growing :) x


----------



## Katiie

Congrats on the fab scan Likkle!

I first thought girl on your photo, then zoomed it in and boy came to my head,
So I have no idea haha xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats on the scans ladies! Such willpower to stay team yellow, I couldn't do it :)

Although now I'm doubting my scan now that I look at pictures, babies legs were closed but the tech seemed so confident it's a girl. I guess I'll just have a little more suspense while I wait for the next scan at 28 weeks!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Is it routine in most places for a scan at 28 weeks? I'm just wondering if we get another one?


----------



## allforthegirl

i don't think it is in Canada unless they want to verify growth. With my 1st they weren't going to untill my uterus stopped growing at 38 weeks. So I had a scan at 39 weeks and found out he had no more room and a 2 ventricle cord. So they scheduled a induction and I delivered that very day before being induced.


----------



## Katiie

With ds I only had the 12 & 20 week scan. This time I'm getting on at 33 weeks to make sure baby isn't too big :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Had my scan today. Baby is measuring perfectly and the doctor said everything looks great! So in love! Dropped the envelope off at the bakery for the gender reveal party on Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dancerforlife

I don't think it's routine to have anything past 20wks unless there's a reason, I have low lying placenta again so have to have a scan to see if its moved up. 

Beautiful scan 3xblessed! Cute idea to give the envelope straight to the bakery so it's a total surprise.


----------



## Katiie

My placenta is low too! She said its at the back right next to "the exit" lol!! So it's not a problem. Although I dare say they will check it again at my growth scan x


----------



## allforthegirl

Great idea, can't wait for your reveal!! Pic are a must!!


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, scan went fab today, everything looking great, everything measuring right, apart from belly a bit bigger than 20 weeks, head a bit smaller x 

And we are officially team pink :) I was convinced she was a girly, everyone else was adamant she was a boy, but I guess mothers intuition was right :) xx

meet our gorgeous daughter :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on team pink and I hope you're not worrying about the measurements, I'm sure it'll even iut


----------



## Katiie

Congratulations on team pink!!
Beautiful scan :)
Xxx


----------



## ksilme

Thank you :) No not worried, sonographer wasn't worried, although she was a right grumpy moo!! :( but oh well I still got to see my beautiful little girl :) Who with small head and big belly, just sounds like her mum haha xx


----------



## Katiie

My baby has a big baby, big head, big femurs...
Big everything hahahaha. 

It was measuring at 21w6d and I was meant to be 20w4d
My sonography wasn't concerned. Baby is on the biggest lines for everything!
Can't wait to meet my chunk


----------



## Katiie

My baby has a big baby, big head, big femurs...
Big everything hahahaha. 

It was measuring at 21w6d and I was meant to be 20w4d
My sonography wasn't concerned. Baby is on the biggest lines for everything!
Can't wait to meet my chunk


----------



## ksilme

See I am small anyway, so would be surprised if baby was long/tall or anything lol, I am only 4ft 10in lol and Daddy is only 5 10 so not overly tall like that either xx


----------



## medic9114fun

Congrats on the great scans ladies! Excited and super nervous for mine Friday morning. 
Time seems to be dragging


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie, my baby measured exactly at 20 weeks. When they were scanning lo, he/she flip
Ed and. Saw between legs, I was convinced it was a girl as I couldn't see anything, but flipped again and I thought there was something there so really not sure!

Hubby's betting on girl as long legs and big feet - like her mum he claims!

Glad everyone's scans are doing well x x x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Haven't been on in a while as we're out of the country on vacation, but just finished catching up. Congrats to everyone on the great scans! Must be so exciting!

I can't believe time is flying so quickly. With my DS it felt like years before I was 20 weeks, and now just a week and a half to go till my scan!

We will NOT be staying team yellow. And I'm guessing (and hoping) for a girl!

Is anyone else still having m/s? I spend 5 - 10 minutes throwing up every morning like clockwork 5 minutes after I get out of bed. What is it about m/s that makes it so bad in the mornings?!?

Anyway, hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Katiie

No ms here! I was like that with my son though, horrible ms until 7 months.. Eek! 
I used to have to pull over on my way to work every morning to throw up. 

I saw nothing the one time she looked between the legs! But it wasn't detailed at all so a winky woo could have been hiding!
Although I'm convinced I saw 3 lines...
Still yellow though!


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls does anyone know when we're supposed to feel proper kicks? Still little taps and flutters, but desperate to know when hubby can feel them!


----------



## allforthegirl

Likklegemz said:


> Girls does anyone know when we're supposed to feel proper kicks? Still little taps and flutters, but desperate to know when hubby can feel them!

This is your first I am assuming. Sometimes first time moms start any time after 20 weeks but doesn't mean that they do. 22-24 weeks for really heavy outside kicks. So you have a little time yet!! :winkwink:


----------



## Katiie

I didn't with my first until 24 weeks. 
I had a placenta at the front too which doesn't help. 

This time, my second, I felt them a lot earlier but my partner only started to feel the kicks last week :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Yep this is our first. Sill don't really believe it after trying for so long, going through. IVF, an operation and the finding out we fell pregnant naturally. I'm constantly worrying about everything given what we've gone through, so I'm sorry if I pester you all with questions! Thanks for being so understanding! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL DH said he could feel the baby, but I didn't have the heart to tell him that it wasn't him LOL


----------



## littlesteph

Still having morning sickness here, still having to take tablets so it's not so bad. would love to have a day where I don't feel sick or throw up.


----------



## MamaBear93

My scan is Saturday night! EEK!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so stoked to find out the gender of this one! Then my baby shower will start getting planned :D

Does any one think November is too soon for a baby shower?


----------



## 3xBlessed

MamaBear93 said:


> My scan is Saturday night! EEK!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so stoked to find out the gender of this one! Then my baby shower will start getting planned :D
> 
> Does any one think November is too soon for a baby shower?

Not at all! My first was due in mid January and we had my baby shower in November b/c we didn't want it in the middle of the holidays when everyone was frantic and busy. Gave me a lot of time to set things up.


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you that is what I was thinking when my cousin asked me when we wanted to have it. I feel like right in the middle of the holidays would be a bad idea...


----------



## ksilme

Think we have our name sorted :) 

Zoey :) 

but ... Zoey Trica Shirley (his Gran) Zoey Tricia Doris (his grans other name) or Zoey Tricia Elizabeth (his mum)?? - Tricia is my mum x I think Elizabeth sounds better but he likes hi gran more than his mum lol x


----------



## Itsychik

Mamabear- I'm having a baby shower on Nov 23rd! It's earlier than I think is "traditional" for a baby shower but I agree about the holidays. Plus I live in another country than my friends/family and I'll be visiting for the last time that week so it works out best.


----------



## Katiie

I'm not having a shower :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

I haven't really thought about it but I figured around my birthday (jan 24) might be good for my shower... Due feb 21... That should be ok right?


----------



## allforthegirl

Unless someone puts a shower on for me I am not having one either. I may just have a meet and greet after baby is born.


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> I'm not having a shower :(

I didn't have one with DS, and I wish I had. But in the Netherlands where I live they don't really do them and I didn't visit my family in the U.S. anywhere near my due date, so I just had to accept it.

This time I'm definitely looking forward to having one, although I'll be planning it myself (my mom is "hosting" but she's too much of a procrastinator to be relied on to get invites out, etc). 

For those on baby #2+, what kinds of things will you be asking for this time around?


----------



## Itsychik

ksilme said:


> Think we have our name sorted :)
> 
> Zoey :)
> 
> but ... Zoey Trica Shirley (his Gran) Zoey Tricia Doris (his grans other name) or Zoey Tricia Elizabeth (his mum)?? - Tricia is my mum x I think Elizabeth sounds better but he likes hi gran more than his mum lol x

Lovely names! Were you guys able to agree on the first name pretty easily? Or was there a lot of discussion involved? :)

We've only got first name sorted for a girl (still need a middle name though). Waiting for the gender scan next Saturday before figuring if we need to start arguing over a boy's name or not :winkwink:


----------



## Likklegemz

Unless someone plans one for me I'm not having a shower neither. I think its a bit cheeky t be honest, and its not common in the UK

On a bright note sorted names out! Isabelle for a girl, and Steven for a boy! Middle names tbc

Had a rough day at work, who is everyone coping with the stress of their job plus being pregnant?

Love to all x x x


----------



## ksilme

Itsychik said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Think we have our name sorted :)
> 
> Zoey :)
> 
> but ... Zoey Trica Shirley (his Gran) Zoey Tricia Doris (his grans other name) or Zoey Tricia Elizabeth (his mum)?? - Tricia is my mum x I think Elizabeth sounds better but he likes hi gran more than his mum lol x
> 
> Lovely names! Were you guys able to agree on the first name pretty easily? Or was there a lot of discussion involved? :)
> 
> We've only got first name sorted for a girl (still need a middle name though). Waiting for the gender scan next Saturday before figuring if we need to start arguing over a boy's name or not :winkwink:Click to expand...

No it def wasn't easy lol, we went through hundreds of names, I like names that aren't overly common nowadaysand hubby likes older more traditional names, we originally liked imogen, then he went off it, then errinaya but I reckon she would always have an issue with people trying to pronounce it :( and then he went off it, last night out of nowhere he mentioned zoëy and the more I thought about it, the more I loved it :) so we decided for definite at about 5pm today xx so she is now zoëy patricia elizabeth :) x I can't wait to meet her now, my youngest sister who is 5 said she likes it as she likes zoë zebra from peppa pig :) lol x 

It did suddenly become easier knowing she is a girl xx


----------



## Katiie

We knew straight away if baby is a girl they would be Isabelle. 

Well!!! That's only because my son was going to have that name if he was a she!

We dicided a boys name straight away with my son... And it took us ages to agree on Isabelle. Then out popped a boy!

This time we had our girl name straight away and are still not 100% on a boys name!
So far Connor is in the lead but I have a feeling it will change.


----------



## sugarpuff

We can't decide on a name at all ! We have a massive list and I keep adding to it, but nothing that I'm utterly convinced about. We had a set boys name, Geoffrey Ephraim, but we don't need that now ! We had an agreed boys name when we were pregnant with my firstborn, but scrapped that due to obvious reasons - it was George Alexander, royalty thieved it :haha:


----------



## Katiie

We have George as our middle name! But that's after my grandad ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Names are difficult. At times even stressful. I am worried that this one will be nameless like DS2. We didn't have a name for him for about 5 days, poor guy!!


----------



## Katiie

I'm a bit worried ours will be in the same boat if it's a boy. 
I can just imagine me saying "he doesn't look like a Connor"

O/T ~ I have the worst wind today. Surprised I haven't blasted off.


----------



## ksilme

our friends little boy is 3 weeks old on monday and still doesn't have a name :( 
I text her our name, and she thought we were putting her to shame lol dear of her x


----------



## medic9114fun

Anatomy scan this morning went well. 

And we are team pink!!!!! 

As long as long as there aren't boy parts mysteriously hiding


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## MamaBear93

oh congrats!

I am eagerly waiting my scan tomorrow night...Bleh! I want to see the lil bub again! My mom got to see her/him kick in my belly last night. I have been able to see the kicks on the outside for a while already but DH nor my mother have actually caught one and it was awesome :D


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats medic!!

Mamabear- good luck with your scan!!

We had a girl's name chosen for DS ("Léonie" -- it's Dutch) but decided not to use it for #2 after we had DS. Boys names took us months to agree on. I had a huge list and DH hated every one. He could eventually only come up with 3 suggestions ("Bram" "Marc" and "Nathan") and Bram was the only one I really liked of the three (I prefer less common names). 

If we end up having a boy this time we'll have to really start coming up with ideas because there's nothing on our list so far.


----------



## littlesteph

we thought of a few boys names last week but now I don't like them, we've had a girls name chosen for a bit longer luckily still like that. part of me is hoping baby is a girl just so we have one of each and don't have go through the baby name book again to find a boys name we both like.

on another anyone started getting Braxton hicks yet, mine started a few days ago and I've been getting them most nights since. I had one last night that was so tight hubby actually felt baby move.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I am too chubby to feel mine if I am getting them. Though I know that I will most likely have them really bad at the end. i had them for a week over and over again before I actually went into full labour. It was horrible. If the BH get often just try and increase your water intake. It can help lots!!


----------



## Katiie

I've had a few BH and I've noticed when I've had them too! But I'm guessing coz it's my second I know what to expect lol


----------



## littlesteph

I didn't start to feel them till I was about 28 weeks with my son as the pregnancy went on they got more painful. i'm dreading to think how painful they will get with this one if I have felt them so early one this time, specially seeing though they feel SO tight.
I really do need to increase my liquid in take, never drank as much as I should so its a hard habit to kick.


----------



## Katiie

does anyone else feel super impatient??? 

I want my new born baby now!! I don't want to wait another 19 weeks


----------



## allforthegirl

My son is very impatient LOL. I too though wish I was further along. Even if it went so fast it doesn't feel fast enough at the same time :haha:


----------



## Katiie

This pregnancy has deffo gone faster for me! 
Do all pregnancys (other Han your first) go fast?

I keep reminding myself that after my sons birthday it will our holiday, then our growth scan, then Christmas, then new year, then my partners birthday... Then I dare say I'll be induced at the end of Jan!!

Well I hope so if baby gets too big... So I might not even turn out to be a February flower if baby keeps measuring 2 weeks ahead!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes all my subsequent pg did go faster and faster. But i think it is because we are already busy with our little ones that and that we have already done everything that we are not reading every single book and article out there. We already been there and we just don't pay as close as attention as before.

Wow I have been standing baking and cooking up a storm for supper and my back is down right killing me!!


----------



## sugarpuff

littlesteph said:


> on another anyone started getting Braxton hicks yet, mine started a few days ago and I've been getting them most nights since. I had one last night that was so tight hubby actually felt baby move.

I've been getting Braxton hicks daily since 13 weeks, it was pretty early last time too, it feels really weird and belly goes such an odd shape !


----------



## Batman909

I feel my baby hiccuping quite a bit


----------



## Katiie

I'm yet to fell those!! But I don't mind the wait. I didn't like hiccups with my son lol they always came at the worst time! X


----------



## 3xBlessed

We are team...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katiie

The genders are back at 8 each!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Forgot to update. We're Team Blue! xx


----------



## littlesteph

sugarpuff said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> on another anyone started getting Braxton hicks yet, mine started a few days ago and I've been getting them most nights since. I had one last night that was so tight hubby actually felt baby move.
> 
> I've been getting Braxton hicks daily since 13 weeks, it was pretty early last time too, it feels really weird and belly goes such an odd shape !Click to expand...

and I was thinking a little under 18 weeks was early lol. mine tends to go pointy if i'm laid down


----------



## Batman909

Eek exciting ladies congrats on ur pink and blue bundles! I find out in two days! Getting real nervous.


----------



## Katiie

MY BOOBS ARE LEAKING. 

Lol! They leaked early with ds, but not this early!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie, sorry to hear that they are leaking so early. Mine are actually just crusty. So before DH and I DTD I need to clean them off LOL. Cause lately I like them having the majority of the attention. LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

Scan went great last night!
I have been trying to hold off on the reveal but here it goes!

Team :pink: :D
Arianna Jane <3
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0790 (640x408).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## medic9114fun

Congrats!


----------



## ksilme

Congrats to everyone who has found out if they are team blue or pink in the last few days :) xx So exciting :) xx


----------



## Itsychik

Aww congrats!! Two more pink and one blue!

We find out in 5 days!!

I'm barely feeling baby move (only a few times so far) so I think I may have another anterior placenta. 

Haven't had any BH contractions. With DS they didn't start till like 37 weeks so I'm not expecting them anytime soon.


----------



## Katiie

Is it on your notes?
I found out my placenta is on the back at my 12 week scan. 

Then at my 20 week scan she told me it was at the back still but low next to the "exit" and it just cleared it! :D so natural birth is good for me!!

Well no water birth :( stupid strep. 
I have to have a iv of anti biotics. I'm gonna make sure everything is done my way and make them use water proof stuff so I can at least use he shower. 

Those on second births plus, 
Do they come quicker?
I can cope easily with contractions :D the thing that got me was the pressure !! 
I used the pool for it last time and it was instant relief!

By the way... If anyone wants to read my birth story I'll happily share it in here, i only had g&a and I'm the biggest wimp I know. 
Everyone was so proud of me!


----------



## Baileeboo77

My anomoly scan is today at 3:30 im nervous hope my boy is okay!!!!


----------



## Katiie

How exciting!! Don't forget a picture! We all want to see him!! Xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Wheres your birth story at?


----------



## Katiie

Popped it in a spoiler. It's long!
If anyone else wants to skate their birth stories please do! 
I love reading them! 


Spoiler
*Please Welcome...
Cameron Christopher Michael Wood 
Into The World!*

My Birth Story
It all started Tuesday 18th October, Chris (my OH) had gone off to work like normal, I was still overdue. I was meant to have a sweep on the Monday but the silly midwife (who I dislike for many reasons) just came to my house and did the normal check and left without doing anything! I was gutted and spent most of Monday and Tuesday in tears after looking forward to hopefully getting things moving all that weekend. I was so desperate to meet my yellow bump, who we had nicknamed Humphrey!

As I was feeling so low, I had my friends and family a tad worried, so me and my best friend made plans along with my family so I wouldnt be alone at all in the week. Tuesday she popped round, Wednesday we were going to see Johnny English 2 in the cinema, Thursday my dad was going to come round and Friday I was booked in for a sweep at the hospital so I was going to see mum while Chris had to work.
So on Tuesday my friend came over, we didnt really do much, just chilled on the computer, watched the television that sort of thing. We had a really good munch out too, she ate doritoes and I ate a whole pineapple :haha:
All of a sudden I felt really mild period type pain, I even said to her:
*"touch wood (Slamming my hands on the computer desk many times) but I'm having really mild period pain, its probs nothing though so I'm not getting my hopes up".
She replied: "Baby cant come yet, we are going to the cinema tomorrow! it can come after the flim, or maybe during the flim! then we can get free goodies!"*

I kinda forgot about the pain, really thinking it was nothing. I went to one of my many toilet trips and I was finding a new type of cm, it was like clear, not smelly and sticky. Again thought nothing of it, didnt even put a pad on. Well Chris got home at about half 4 that day, nice and early for a change! usually hes home at 7-8pm! So my friend went home. My back started to ache with the slight period pains, so I wacked out my beanie heat thing and put that on my lower back... but the pain didnt go, again Not thinking anything! I used it pretty much all night, I remember showing Chris how red I had made my back! :haha: I was feeling more tired than normal, so I went to lay on the bed and catch up with the girlies on BnB, I had more of the clear sticky cm and literally just posted about it in our joint journal at 9:34pm:
*"Yeah c'mon triple K's let's all have our babies on the same day... How does tomorrow suit you all?

I've been super achey today, not getting my hopes up.
I've got my heat bean bag thing on my back which isn't making the pain stop either, I'm really tired too, considering I had my normal sleep pattern last night too... It's Half 9 and my eyes are heavy! 
Still not getting my hopes up though. I bet I'm fine tomorrow! 

I've lost a new type of plug today, well tbh I dunno if it is plug, usually it looks like snot.. Now it's clear and really sticky? Is that normal discharge?! Not had that before!"*

Then at 9:50pm My waters broke! Well what I thought was my waters... I was laying on bed just checking BnB journals, waiting for someone to reply to what I had posted, I moved my leg to get more comfy and felt something like a big blob come out down below... I sat up, feeling my heart beat, and literally jumped out of the room from the end of the bed, I didnt want the big whoosh on my new carpet :haha: I stood in the living room doorway and said to a sleeping Chris in a very calm voice...:
*"Chris.. I think my waters have broken"*... 

No reply. he carried on snoring. I felt another blob type come out down there, still standing in the doorway, I lent round and luckily I could reach him..
I gave him a massive (I mean massive) poke in his arm and screamed:
_*"Chris I think my waters are breaking!"*_
He woke up then! and said:
_*"Huh? What? Oh good! Are you sure? you havent peed yourself?"*_
Well that woke him up! I went into the bathroom, almost in tears because I was scared... while giving Chris (who was getting into bed) a full commentry:
*"Well something has happened down there, its soaked through, it doesnt smell like pee, Chris i really think its my waters! What shall I do? Shall i ring mum or the hospital first?"*
Even though the first thing I did was go on BnB while sitting on the loo and posted that my waters broke :haha:
I stood up in the bathroom (still in my wet clothes) and rang my mum, mum told me to ring the hospital and then ring her back. I rang the hospital while sitting on a towel, I told Chris we would have to go in and he started moaning saying he hadnt had a shower! so I told him to go straight in there. So while he was showering I spoke to a LOVELY midwife at the hospital.
*"Erm, Hi yeah, I think my waters have broken, but I'm not sure, its soaked through, I dont no what to do.."*

She told me to come in straight away, and was a bit shocked when I told her it would take us an hour! While Chris was still showering (and more waters had seeped through onto the towel) I managed to get dressed, while standing on that towel :haha: protecting my carpet! I also stuck a pad on. I got all the bags ready to go, and even managed to pack another one, just throwing random bits in and loads of food!
We were eventually ready at about 10pm. Just as we were walking out the door...
*"Chris wait! we cant go yet, I need the toilet I have almighty pressure!" *
After the toilet just about to go..
*"OMG Chris I've forgotten The CDs!"*
Back into the flat, grab the CDs, then we finally left at 10:13pm.

On the way we thought it would be nice to grab some drinks as we were both really thirsty, and Chris needed baccy. So we popped into Tesco. We arrived there at 10:51pm, still had another 45minutes to get to the hospital. Chris literally RAN into tesco, and smoked his fag at lightening speed. I wasnt having contractions so I was quite relaxed... i did feel sick though but I think it was excitment! Chris said he almost threw up in the bathroom after I had been in there, excitement and nerves me thinks! (he blamed The smell of my waters although it doesn't smell!)
We left Tesco and got back on route at 10:55pm.

We arrived at the hospital at 11:30pm, we had to wait for the porter to lets us in and we waddled up to the maternity bit, I even walked up the stairs!
I did the wee that they always ask for, and then the midwife came and saw us. She asked to check my pad, which was an odd experience, we went behind the curtain and I said:
*"Erm, Im not sure how you want to do this.."*
I pulled my bottom halfs down and she looked. She also felt my tummy and told me some lovely things :cloud9:
*"Baby is a nice size, feels like a small baby, and yes your fully engaged"*

I was over the moon about the engaged, I had been told by the midwife I didnt like that he was only 3/5ths on Monday and a different midwife told me the time before he was fully engaged! I did a swap of my waters myself, and its felt sooo strange down there, really really wet and sticky.
I was asked to take my temperature every 4 hours and to go home and rest. I wasnt allowed to wake up and take my temperature either.
Chris was told not to go to work the next day too!
We were sent home because I wasnt contracting but she did confirm that my waters had broken, well had start to break. I was also told that if my contractions didnt start in 24 hours then I would have to be induced! so I had my fingers crossed. We had to come back at 10am so baby could be monitored.
We left the hospital at 11:50pm and headed to my mums where we were going to stay until baby was born because it was only 30 minutes from the hospital, rather than an hour!

We got back to mums at about 12:30pm where my very excited mum was waiting and my dad, who was still working. We had a cup of tea and stayed up till 1am just talking. We went to bed and I asked for a towel to sleep on just in case. So after fannying about for 20 minutes, I finally climbed into bed... shut my eyes... then Whoosh. At 1:30am a big bit of waters, I rolled to Chris and said:
*"Chris... You no that big gush of waters everyone talks about.. I think I've had it."*

I got up soaked. Somehow the waters had come up my front and onto my hip? I stood there for a minute and realised that 1. the only pads i had were maternity ones which were in the car and 2. I didnt have any more pj bottoms apart from my hospital ones.
I got Chris up and made him go to the car, I needed a new pad! I also made Chris sleep in his underwear and pinched his PJ bottoms. After I had sorted myself out (again), it was about 1:55am. I climbed back into bed, shut my eyes, then Bam. At 2am my contractions started. I didnt think of timing them, I tried to think it was nothing, and breathed through it... it was my natural reaction to take a deep breath. Chris didnt even stir! It passed so i tried to go back to sleep, then another one came 10 minutes later. I knew that this baby wasnt going to let me sleep!
I grabbed the massive "unwell blanket" (its a family thing) that mum had left out and went downstairs, too scared to sit on the sofas incase of more gushs. I threw all the pillows on the floor and made a little nest. I ended up staying up all night watching 2 and a half men and then BBC 1s breakfast. I think I got an odd hours sleep. The contractions were coming so oddly there was no pattern to them at all so I never thought of timing them, my waters were still coming in drips and drabs and were turning pink too. I really struggled to make it to morning on my own but I knew how important it would be for Chris and my mum to get their sleep.

Mum got up nice and early and stayed downstairs with me at about 7am. The contractions did hurt, but after its over the relief is so nice its like a mental high! I found that walking through them made them go away so much quickier too (a little tip for you!). So far all the pain I was getting was in my front.

Me, Chris and Mum arrived at the hospital for our 10am monitoring and the contractions were still coming. The midwife was lovely, her name was Sally and I had some anti natals with her when I was living at mum and dads. She did an internal check to see how things were progressing... that was an experience too. She wiped me down and then did it. She was amazed that his head was so low down, she could really feel it but she couldnt find my cervix because it was so high up. I was gutted. I wanted to be atleast 1cm! But the fact she could feel his head was lovely :cloud9: and a good boost.
She hooked me up to the montoring machine at 10:30am and trust me, laying in bed while contracting is the worst feeling ever. I just wanted to walk around and make them go away!

A painful 40 minutes passed. She said all was lovely but I wasnt in established labour just yet, my contraction pattern was one, then straight after another, then a gap then 2 more. She sent us home and asked us to ring if we had any concerns or the contractions get worse. If they didnt get worse then i was going to be induced at 8am.
So we thought it would be nice to do a bit of walking to get them coming! Me and mum popped into peacocks and looked at everything and brought some new pj bottoms and I almost brought another zebra for baby.
Chris popped into Argos. We then went into Morrisons and picked up some bits for lunch, we brought more pads, magazines (that I still havent read), more lucazade and a shed load of sweets (which I still havent eaten).
The contractions were still coming but I managed to hide it well I think!

We got back to mums and had lunch and I managed to get some sleep, cuddled up to Chris. Chris got more sleep too, mum had a great time listening to us snore. Mum also started timing my contractions at 2pm. They started with 8minutes apart.
I just rested pretty much, trying to sleep as much as I could. Chris went out for a walk and brought me some nipple cream and lucazade tablets.

At 5pm the contractions started to get less than 5 minutes apart. I didnt no when to call the hospital, but I remember reading on my phone app about "5-1-1"
Contractions less than 5 minutes apart, lasting 1 minute, for 1 hour. We had dinner nice and early, Chicken tonight & pasta! nice for energy :)

Chris was excellent at timing them and holding my hand through them. Mum rubbed my back and bump. With the help of my BnB friends (giving me some great advice) I got in the bath. I made Chris sit outside the bathroom so I could tell him when the next one was, I must have only been in the bath for about 5 minutes when he said:
*Erm.. babe.. I think we should call the hospital now, there less than 3 minutes apart"*

I was SO comfortable in the bath I didnt want to move, I had more sleep too which was nice. I eventually managed to climb out the bath (all by myself!) and rang the hospital. They asked me to come straight in to be examined.
I wasnt in a rush, but I think everyone else was! before I knew it Chris was putting my shoes on! I just wanted a cold drink, so I had a nice ice cold drink of ribena and we left.

We got to the hospital after MORE contractions in the car which were awful. I just wanted to hold Chris' hand but he was driving. We got to the hospital at 9:30pm I had a contraction in the middle of the car park, and then again as soon as we walked into the maternity ward (which was a 2 minute walk if that!) The same midwife that examined me was still there! Which was lovely! she showed me to my room (the same as last time) and examined me again. She said I had improved alot more and that I was *5 CM!* :happydance:
I felt over the moon that I had got half way without pain relief! Not even paracetamol! She offered me gas and air but I turned it down. I wanted to wait until I would really need it and feel the benefit of it. We were told we could stay where I wanted to give birth and not go to another hospital to be induced (as it was nearly 24 hours since my waters broke). While being examined the midwife noticed that he still had waters bludging around his head so it was my hind waters that were breaking.

The most comfortable position I found was leaning over with my head on the window seal (it was cold!!) while mum rubbed my front and Chris rubbed my back. I just breathed through them.

We had a little tv in our room which mum investigated. The channels didnt work because of the digital switch over but there was a video in there of men behaving badly! I dont no what series but it was the one where the woman is pregnant! :haha: we had great fun watching that! I enjoyed singing along to the titles :haha:

It got to about 11:30pm when I asked to get into the birthing pool. She filled it up straight away and I stripped off and got in... It was amazing. I want a bath like that in my bathroom! It was so nice. I found the most comfortable way to sit was to squat because nobody tells you about all the pressure you get down there! I still breathed through the contractions. I remember looking at the clock at 11:45pm and saying to mum:
*"Hes going to be born 20th October! What a lovely birth date: 20.10.11!"*

Eventually the pain got worse and worse. I just kept breathing through them but I was SO tired I was getting emotional. I didnt want to do it anymore I just wanted to go to sleep.

I got onto the bed at about 2am. I needed to laydown. The midwifes switched so that Sally (who had been in since 10am!) could have a rest, but she was going to be called back when he was coming out.
I felt so much pressure I just wanted to push. The midwife said I should go sit on the toilet to see if that would help, I really didnt want to move, but I took her advice and sat there. I remember saying:
*"Nothings coming out!! I dont need the toilet!"*
Just to let everyone know :haha:
I climbed back onto bed and the midwife said I could start pushing a little bit if I felt the urdge. I squeezed mums and Chris' hands and refused to let go. The pressure was intense! You get to this stage and the contractions dont hurt anymore but the pressure does!

The new midwife (Sue) examined me again, she felt it during a contraction then all of a sudden I felt a pop, it actually made me jump. She had burst my waters! She never actually said if i was fully dialated though.. unless she did and i wasnt listening.
She was very keen for me to have the gas and air now too, she got it all ready and passed it to mum to hold because I wouldnt let go of mums hand.

Suddenly things started to burn, I remember thinking this is it... theres no going back now, i must be crowning!
I was wrong. I was pushing really hard and nothing. Just burning. I asked if she could see the head and she said she would tell me next contraction... which soon enough came. I started to use the gas and air. I breathed in and out deeply and it really worked.
She said she could see the head! I asked if he had hair...
next contraction came..* "Yeah hes got a bit of hair!"*
That was it. It was push time.
Its true what people say, the urdge to push really does come naturally. I just wanted to sleep between contractions, so I did. I dont no how, but I did.
Everyone was saying how well I was doing and how strong I was, but I didnt care, I just wanted baby out! I pushed again, they told me to start slowing down (proberly to stop me from tearing) so I did exactly as they said.

The pressure and the burning... next push... His head was out! 3:23am!
Next push... His shoulders were out! and he vertually slipped out!

He was fully born at 3:29am. I remember as soon as i heard him cry I looked to Chris and ask him what he was...
Chris looked at me, his eyes watering..
and almost whispered...*"Its a boy, its our little boy"*
I turned to mum almost crying...* "Mum I've had a little boy, its a little boy"* 
They placed him straight on my tummy and I felt his warmth. I looked at him, just watched and giggled as he went straight for my boob! I held him so close in his towel. He was perfect. :cloud9:

The first thing I asked the midwife was if i had torn. I only needed 2 stitches which she did then and there and I had a graze too.
The pain started again as the gas and air wore off. I asked if Chris could hold him as now all I wanted to do was sleep. Chris had his first cuddles when he was just 15 minutes old.

He was then weighed and was a perfect 7pounds 8ounces.:cloud9:

I deleivered the placenta on my own shortly after and it really does feel like going for a poo out your lady regions!

I was asked if I needed to wee, which I didnt but i tried. I was also asked if i wanted a shower, again I didnt. I just wanted bed!

Chris got him dressed with the midwife and we walked back across the hallway to our room. My mum had to leave at this point but Chris stayed with me until 6am. I didnt actually go to sleep in the end, I just stared at him.

Chris was the most amazing birthing partner ever. He rubbed my back, he held my hand, he kept me calm, he talked me through contractions and he never left my side. I love him so much. He is the most amazing boyfriend and daddy ever. I feel so close to him and this has made our love so strong. :cloud9:

My mum was brilliant too, she kept me sane and helped me through the contractions, She knew exactly where the pain was and never left me either. I couldnt have asked for any better birthing partners and I know I couldnt have done it without them.

And thats my story! 
It was exactly how I wanted my birth plan to go.

I have such high praises for the midwife led center I gave birth in and would highly reccomend it to anyone. I was so proud of myself for hardly needing any pain releif too.

Sorry its so long, but I wanted to print it out and remember every detail for his keepsake book and box. If you read it all then thank you!

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/IMG_2905.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/087d8858.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/37db9e66.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/d9aec1a4.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/e65be922.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/IMG_2904.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/IMG_2906.jpg

I cant beleive that my 9 month journey is over, I have had the most eventful year of my life.
I cant beleive I did it still. After all the scary times of being potientally eptopic, all the stress of finding somewhere to live, then moving and my work being nasty... The ups and downs of everything.. and hes here.

Would I do it all again?
Ofcourse :)
But not till Cameron is a bit older, I want to enjoy him :cloud9:

*A HUGE ThankYou for all the support you have all given me over the 9 months.
I always knew if i had a question it would be answered on here.
Ive made some amazing friends and I cant wait to follow your birth stories and journals too.
I Feel Well and Truly Blessed*
:kiss:


​


----------



## Baileeboo77

Measuring 22w and he weighs 1lb. She didnt tell me anything at all didnt tell me if something was wrong or if it was all ok so im kind of confused. She told me she couldn't tell me anything but his age, weight and sex. I got pics but they aren't the best it only took like 20 mins. But he was moving away sitting in his same breech position as always!


----------



## Katiie

That's so lovely though! In wish I knew how much our baby weighed... She/he is on the top line for everything (the 91st) so I'm guessing they are a chunk. 

Our baby was measuring ahead by 9 days! 

Yay for us having chunky babies!!


----------



## Itsychik

@ Katiie- at my 12-week scan I asked where the placenta was but she couldn't tell. She *thought* the back because that area was thicker but said it wasn't clear enough in the ultrasound. So I'll find out for sure on Saturday. 

Lovely birth story BTW! There's a link to mine in my signature. I'm (really) hoping to have a VBAC this time and am considering renting a TENS machine. They don't have gas & air in the Netherlands, and I really want to avoid an epidural as I didn't have a great reaction to it last time. Also want to avoid being induced again. 

Also, no one allowed in the delivery room with me except for DH and medical staff!


----------



## OurLilFlu

My tech 'thought' my placenta was at the back at 12 weeks and it was def anterior at 18 at my anomaly scan, if not feeling much at all so I would guess its true! Wish I would've known the estimated weight!


----------



## Katiie

Wow! I had my mum and partner with me. I wouldn't have it any other way. 
And no g&a!!! Whatttt. 

I never used a tens machine so can't comment on it. But I'm guessing they are good!
I hope you get the birth you want !


----------



## Katiie

OurLilFlu said:


> My tech 'thought' my placenta was at the back at 12 weeks and it was def anterior at 18 at my anomaly scan, if not feeling much at all so I would guess its true! Wish I would've known the estimated weight!

I really wish we knew ours! I'm guessing we will know for sure December 19th. 
Cannot wait haha. Chunky babies!!


----------



## MamaBear93

They told me my LO weighed 12-14oz which is good for me considering how little I am :D very normal (if not a bit over) I love knowing I am doing well even though my ob thinks I am not gaining enough weight. Baby is fine and that is all that matters :happydance:


----------



## ksilme

When we had scan last weds we were told that Zoey was 11oz :) x
but sonographer said during the scan that placenta was at the back, but in my notes she has put anterior?


----------



## hibiscus07

Katiie said:


> does anyone else feel super impatient???
> 
> I want my new born baby now!! I don't want to wait another 19 weeks

Yes!! I want my baby boy now (and I'm not enjoying my pregnancy, so that doesn't help). :)


----------



## capemaylover

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't posted, but I have been reading up on everyone's progress. As for me, we are still team yellow despite really wanting to know at our 20 week u/s on the 17th. Names: James Brendan or Lucy Mae. I feel baby consistently now, but waiting to feel more. Glad to see everyone is doing well!!


----------



## littlesteph

eeekks 10 days till my scan, feels like I've been waiting ages


----------



## allforthegirl

Baby weighs 1 lbs today. He is in the 45th percentile. He is healthy and that is all that counts!


----------



## rhiannon240

Had my scan this morning....we are team :pink: !! 
Ultrasound tech said she is measuring 2 weeks small but everything else looks good. She said they will probably change my due date. I see my ob tomorrow so will see what she says.


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow! I've missed loads since I've been I'll over the last two days. I'm going for an early night tonight, but will catch up and do lots of personals and share news tomorrow!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Batman909

It's a boy! Again haha measuring two weeks ahead!


----------



## Katiie

Congratulations!!

I love seeing the front page change as we all find out!


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats everyone!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats everyone whos found out the sex recently, making me excited for my scan next week


----------



## Katiie

Baby keeps playing with my ribs. Ouch.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine like to kick my bladder and cervix.... turkey!!


----------



## KerryGold

We have our fetal cardiac echo tomorrow to find out if Pip has the same heart problem as Leila.

All thoughts and prayers this way please!

xXx


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh goodness Kerry, I hope all goes well!!


----------



## Katiie

Thinking of you Kerry!

Oh mine usually pokes and prods my cervix!! :haha: I'm enjoying the break from it. 
It was so low the other day I felt all open down below. 
I wonder if it comes early ...


----------



## 3xBlessed

KerryGold said:


> We have our fetal cardiac echo tomorrow to find out if Pip has the same heart problem as Leila.
> 
> All thoughts and prayers this way please!
> 
> xXx

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I am in trouble! I haven't gained any weight yet but this past week alll I want to do is eat. Food is so good and I can eat all day I never thought I would feel like this. Its crazy it came out of nowhere! What do you ladies eat when hungry? What are some healthy filling snacks I can eat tons of lol


----------



## allforthegirl

veggies!! But really if you haven't gained anything yet you shouldn't worry. Eat everything and anything paleo you want, so from the ground or fresh. I have been on a made from scratch kick. We haven't eaten out in a few weeks now, good for the budget too. The less processed the better I say!! But hey if you feel like having a hot dog GO FOR IT!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baileeboo77

I made home made Mac n cheese tonight! !! Yay it was so good &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## allforthegirl

Mmmm sounds so yummy!!

I have been having a thing this pg for pasta and cheese LOL. I made a baked one that my kids ask for weekly now. Not that I wouldn't love to eat that much of it I don't want to be tired of it. It is that good!! Mmmmm It is gluten free but that doesn't keep it off my a$$ and even though cheese is good for you, it still adds to my a$$ :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

just got a text reminding me of my scan next week (like i'd forget that anyway) it's just made me even more excited for my scan :happydance:


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey! Steph your scan will soon be here!

I think my baby likes my bladder - seems to be kicking it every two seconds now and I can't stop going the loo!!


----------



## Popples1

Hello :)

I'm due on the 20th Feb and found out today that our little bump is blue!


----------



## Katiie

Welcome & congrats!!


----------



## Katiie

well ladies, our little babies are now 20 weeks or more! 
I think it's about time we showed off our bumps.

Happy half way everyone!!!
:flower:

Here's my bump at 22 weeks
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null_zps2f66a221.jpg
My hips have gotten huge!!
​


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie, your bumps awesome! I feel like I've just eaten a tyre. Will post photo tomorrow when there's more daylight x x


----------



## ksilme

My bump lol x





Welcome and congrats :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3710.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Itsychik

Lovely bumps ladies!!

My baby isn't really kicking me at all (I mentioned before, but I've only felt him/her a handful of times). If it weren't for the bump and the throwing up in the morning I'd start to wonder if I was pregnant at all or imagining the whole thing!

I'll take a bump pic tomorrow (or Saturday, then it's 20 weeks exactly!). Scan Saturday afternoon!!


----------



## rhiannon240

Well because of my ultrasound results my ob has changed my due date to March 4th. So I guess I'm not a February flower anymore :( 
But at least they don't think that she has a growth issue just that my due date is actually wrong. 

Hope you ladies don't mind if I stick around. I know I don't post much but I always like to read what is going on with everyone.


----------



## allforthegirl

You are more than welcome to stick around here, you started here, so there is nothing wrong with you being here. Who knows maybe she will still be born in Feb anyways LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

Baileeboo77 said:


> I am in trouble! I haven't gained any weight yet but this past week alll I want to do is eat. Food is so good and I can eat all day I never thought I would feel like this. Its crazy it came out of nowhere! What do you ladies eat when hungry? What are some healthy filling snacks I can eat tons of lol

I'm in the same situation! I've been so proud of myself. Not a single pound gained, BUT...my appetite returned and in the last two weeks I've been way more into snacking, so I gained 3 lbs at this week's OB appt. AHHHHHH! 

I think if you just avoid added sugars you should be OK. I've noticed if I eat cheese, nuts, fruits, whole grain toast, etc., I seem to be OK in the weight dept. It's when I started eating ice cream and muffins, it started piling on :cry:


----------



## Baileeboo77

hibiscus07 said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am in trouble! I haven't gained any weight yet but this past week alll I want to do is eat. Food is so good and I can eat all day I never thought I would feel like this. Its crazy it came out of nowhere! What do you ladies eat when hungry? What are some healthy filling snacks I can eat tons of lol
> 
> I'm in the same situation! I've been so proud of myself. Not a single pound gained, BUT...my appetite returned and in the last two weeks I've been way more into snacking, so I gained 3 lbs at this week's OB appt. AHHHHHH!
> 
> I think if you just avoid added sugars you should be OK. I've noticed if I eat cheese, nuts, fruits, whole grain toast, etc., I seem to be OK in the weight dept. It's when I started eating ice cream and muffins, it started piling on :cry:Click to expand...

Ughhh I love cheese and apple juice I could live off of those things. Note I am starting to crave things like holiday foods, home made mac n cheese, dressing, mashed potatoes, potato salad, chili with tons of cheese and pizza and weeks from pizza hut. Goodness I hope I haven't gained any at my next appt, but I'll try to remember I'm pg and it's normal lol


----------



## Katiie

Mmmmm apple juice


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmmm pineapple juice seems a nice idea now!


----------



## allforthegirl

Man no matter how healthy I eat I am gaining. Grrrrr I am starting to worry it is too much too fast!!


----------



## Katiie

I haven't even weighed myself haha


----------



## allforthegirl

I make everything many from scratch, and I don't over stuff myself. yet I like to be able to eat with this LO orders up for womb service!! I don't want to be eating just veggies all day!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I love food, FOOODDDD IS SOOOO GOOODDDD!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very worried I am retaining too much water..... I am very scared I am going to blow up like a balloon!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aftg, have your blood pressures been good? Swelling can be a sign of preeclampsia...


----------



## allforthegirl

The nurse told me it is good..... :shrug:


----------



## Katiie

The top of my bump feels immensely huge, stretchy and tight. But I guess it's just bloat.


----------



## Itsychik

I weighed myself this morning (after coming home from 3 weeks vacation) and I actually LOST weight! haha, I'm actually stupidly happy about it.

20-week scan tomorrow!! :happydance:


(oh yea, and I LOVE apple juice as well!!)


----------



## Katiie

That's fantastic!!! Also are you finding out the sex? Xx


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> That's fantastic!!! Also are you finding out the sex? Xx

Hopefully, if baby cooperates!! :)


----------



## littlesteph

heres my 17 and 19 week bump. amazing the difference 2 weeks can make.
 



Attached Files:







b217weeks1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1









b219weeks1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katiie

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck Itsy!
Im gaining very fast too AFTG I don't think I can go to the home birthing centre anymore and will have to be transferred to hospital as I only have an allowance of 3kgs to gain for the whole rest of the preg or im not as low risk and the hbc won't take me :(


----------



## Katiie

I'm not allowed to go to the midwife led centre either :(
I cried when I found out


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't either, but because I am high risk :( If I get to go on my own then I am going to try and stay home as long as I can, as I only live 5 min from the hospital.


----------



## Itsychik

Had our 20-week scan today! Here's a bump pic:



Everything looked great! Placenta is in the back but low lying so will need a re-scan at 30 weeks they said, but otherwise perfect!



And we are team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Itsychik

and re: birthing centers, I will also be at the hospital since I had a c-section last time, I'm 'required' to be in the hospital (attached to a monitor) this time as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Itsychick!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Congrats on a beautiful scan. I'm sure shell look as beautiful as her mum!

As for me, well I stupidly craved some minstrels this afternoon, and stupidly ate the whole packet. Needless to say, an hour later I was badly sick. No more chocolate for me! Felt awful most of the day afterwards.

As promise here is my bump picture, still think it just looks like I've eaten a lot!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dancerforlife

I haven't posted in a while but congrats to all with the great scans! Love that were all getting baby bumps :) everyone looks great! I'm a but afraid of the scale, feel like I've gained more this time than last...oh well all for baby right? :). Here's my 23 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely bumps everyone. I will be taking my 23 week photo in the morning, so i will post it then.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Might as well join the bump parade! 20 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Popples1

A few pictures from me... my curly baby scan photo, bump at 18+3 and at 20. Where have those hips come from?!
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.JPG
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









18+3.JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









20+2.JPG
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Here is my 23 week photo. The biggest change for me is my wide load. :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Lovely bumps! Congratulations itychick!!

Mine feels huge some days and teeny the next haha. Baby loves moving.


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick question. Has anyone done or is considering doing hynobirthing? It's quite expensive but if it helps keep me calm I'm all for it. 

What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## allforthegirl

I would love to be able to afford such luxury. I have heard so many many many wonderful things about. If you can afford then I would advise your to try it. I know many midwives here that promote it and talk about how amazing it is.


----------



## Popples1

Likklegemz said:


> Girls quick question. Has anyone done or is considering doing hynobirthing? It's quite expensive but if it helps keep me calm I'm all for it.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts?

Yep, I'm going to look into it. I've borrowed some CDs from a friend but haven't listened to them yet.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm very interested in hypnobirtthing but I know the classes are expensive but ive heard certain methods are just as effective as self study. I wanna order some CDs and a book for sure... My friend has one I can borrow too and she said it worked wonders


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ive had horrible cramps in my right calve all night and day, ate a banana maybe that will help. ..


----------



## ksilme

The hypnobirthing- my friend self taught herself the techniques and she had her son in 45 mins no pain relief and he was 10lb 4oz!!! I think there is something to it, might watch some videos on it :) xx


----------



## Katiie

I think I'll be ok without it lol. I had nothing until my son was crowning, and that was only gas and air.... I didn't like it at the start. 

The contractions stop hurting after a while, the only thing that hurts is the pressure!! But that's soon eased by squatting in the bath. 

That's just me though!


----------



## Likklegemz

I may go on course, it's not that unreasonable cost wise and if it helps me relax then I'm all for it!

On a happy note, I can now feel baba moving and kicking from my stomach. Hubby works away and is home Friday so he'll be able to feel it for the first time! So pleased!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been starting to see him move from the outside now. Last night he was just given-er after we dtd. LOL


----------



## medic9114fun

Since I missed the bump pics I thought I'd post mine here...
It's my 21 week pic

I'm feeling like a wide load lately but I guess that's to be expected.


I'm officially terrified of the scale. Started at 196 and last time I weighed , this pic , I was 207 eek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Batman909

Went farming with my granny today we have a family farm that I grew up on. No electricity or anything they got a normal toilet now but was long drop for us haha clearing scrub and burning fries (haha fires not fries thanks iPhone) I was proud I out worked my teenage boy cousins and enjoyed giving them crap that a granny and a pregnant lady out did them. My two year old came and loved riding on the quad bike. I love the country life. Had my first braxton hicks for this pregnancy to musta been all the work I'm stuffed now.


----------



## sugarpuff

Lovely baby bump pictures everyone !

We've been on holiday for the last week with a fun start to it at the pregnancy day unit as baby completely stopped moving for 24 hours and freaked me out, luckily she was just in a weird position but it took ages for them to find the heartbeat and I was somewhat inconsolable for quite some time :cry:

Here's my super high bump this morning at 23+3 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely bump ladies!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Anyone else having braxton hicks contractions? I think I've had them a few times where I couldn't tell if the baby was balling up and making my belly hard or if it was a contraction.
However, today, I had about 20 minutes of actual crampy feelings occur at intervals. It actually worried me! It was uncomfortable. I've been drinking plenty of water, so I don't think it's that. Anyway, it would make me feel better if others have had mild menstrual type cramping in their hips, so I can allow myself not to worry!

It hasn't been super active in here so I hope that's a good sign that the days are just flying by smoothly for everyone!
TTYS


----------



## Katiie

I woke up last night with really painful tightenings. Then I slept it off and had a really really achy bump. 

In sure it's just growth spurts xx


----------



## Batman909

I had a sore knee lastnight lol


----------



## littlesteph

I'm team :blue: I guess that makes the shopping cheaper don't have to really get anything now :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## Batman909

I'm having my third boy. There's been no boys in my family since my 15 yr old sister. All my cousins r boys. I must say since finding out its another boy nobody seems to care anymore. Even my grandma said if it was a boy I should just give it to it's fathers family wtf??? It's still a baby. I seriously think my family and friends would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. Everyone wanted a girl.


----------



## MamaBear93

hibiscus07 said:


> Anyone else having braxton hicks contractions? I think I've had them a few times where I couldn't tell if the baby was balling up and making my belly hard or if it was a contraction.
> However, today, I had about 20 minutes of actual crampy feelings occur at intervals. It actually worried me! It was uncomfortable. I've been drinking plenty of water, so I don't think it's that. Anyway, it would make me feel better if others have had mild menstrual type cramping in their hips, so I can allow myself not to worry!
> 
> It hasn't been super active in here so I hope that's a good sign that the days are just flying by smoothly for everyone!
> TTYS

https://www.ohbaby.co.nz/pregnancy/...k&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=weekbyweek

You should read this it helped me understand a little better what is normal with Braxton Hicks. Hope it helps ease your worry :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> I'm having my third boy. There's been no boys in my family since my 15 yr old sister. All my cousins r boys. I must say since finding out its another boy nobody seems to care anymore. Even my grandma said if it was a boy I should just give it to it's fathers family wtf??? It's still a baby. I seriously think my family and friends would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. Everyone wanted a girl.

I hear you about not much excitement about having another boy. My family is the same with me. They would be way more excited if we were having a girl. My mother though has been really good with it and treating this one the same as my others.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## hibiscus07

littlesteph said:


> I'm team :blue: I guess that makes the shopping cheaper don't have to really get anything now :)

Congratulations!! As long as he's healthy, that's what matters! :thumbup:

I do have to say my mom and aunt also sounded disappointed about us not having a girl. I have one boy and my brother has 2 boys, so no girls in this generation. Oh well!


----------



## Likklegemz

Steph congrats on team :blue: so pleased for you. Wish I knew what I was having! Just think all your little boys will be playing together and looking after one another!

Can I ask how everyone is doing? I've got terrible back ache lately, and as. I fell pregnant straight after a laparoscopy I've been worried since day 1. I had an inverted uterus so wondering if that's why my pains started all of a sudden (it's also near where my. Surgical wound is) do you think I'm worrying too much. Seeing doctor on Monday so hopefully will get reassurance then. I'm not spotting or anything, just watery discharge x x x


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have been having some major back aches lately. I have been just chalking it to our lovely hormones spreading everything out. Also too I have been on my feet more lately so I am sure that doesn't help either. 

I am sure that you are ok. I just try and stretch and massage the area's that hurt. Soaking myself in the tubs seems to help too.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I FINALLY GOT SOME LEGIT KICKS!!! I think lol. I felt it on my hand and my tummy moved too. So I assume its not gas. This was 2 nights ago and I've been feeling little kicks ever since! Yay


----------



## Popples1

Hooray! It's amazing isn't it?


----------



## allforthegirl

My belly is moving all funny when he is rolling around in there. It makes me wonder how they don't get all tangled up in there LOL


----------



## Batman909

I can see my little bubba moving when I'm lying down. Can't wait for feb gunna be so exciting when it's our turn.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is it weird that I'm excited for labour, lol...I love my little man, I was so sad I didn't get my girl at first now that he's moving I'm loving him more everyday, I too get the odd half belly bulge lol he uses my uterus as a trampoline, it's the sweetest feeling!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing fantastic! And congrats on all the gender reveals:thumbup:

Funny how all our kids would be almost the same age only days apart, :baby:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB LOL @ you being excited for his birth!! There is nothing wrong with that!! :hugs:
Yes it is kinda cute that we all will have our babies around the same time. Too bad we didn't live closer Sarah!!

You bubs is so very cute in that picture. ;)


----------



## Dancerforlife

It's my V-day!!!! Hope everyone is feeling well today. We have the same going on but with the second girl instead of a boy. Everyone, DH included, really wanted a boy but looks like it's another girl. I'm excited because baby is healthy and can't wait for DD to have a baby sister, others are coming around, I think it just takes a bit for everyone to readjust their expectations when they had really hoped for something else.


----------



## MamaBear93

I know how you feel. I went through DD's old clothes and grew a bit nostalgic of when she was that little and started to notice that lately she has been taking better care of her "babies" she seems like she may almost be as excited as I am. :D I can't wait :kiss:


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeek. This is why I'm glad we don't know what it is. 
I'd love a girl!! But I'll bond more with a bump with the excitement of not knowing if that makes sense. 

I've been recording movements on my phone! It's great isn't it :cloud9:

Happy V day Ladies!! :happydance:
It's mine on Thursday!! 

So proud of my son tonight. He can say Connor and Isabelle clear as day! :cloud9: my heart is melting with proudness.


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats on the gender revelations! :)

I'm really sorry with those struggling with lack of support from family members due to not getting the gender 'they' wanted. In my and DH's family there are already boys and girls on both our sides, so the fact that this is baby #2 just makes it automatically less exciting for some (haha, sometimes including both me and DH!).

Yesterday I was also having loads of backpain. It's the first time so far I've really had an issue, so I'm hoping it was a one off...

Thursday DH and I celebrated our anniversary, and DH was able to feel LO from the outside for the first time! Perfect timing :cloud9:


----------



## littlesteph

hibiscus07 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'm team :blue: I guess that makes the shopping cheaper don't have to really get anything now :)
> 
> Congratulations!! As long as he's healthy, that's what matters! :thumbup:
> 
> I do have to say my mom and aunt also sounded disappointed about us not having a girl. I have one boy and my brother has 2 boys, so no girls in this generation. Oh well!Click to expand...

thank you, healthy is all that matters, hoping he won't have iugr as well


----------



## Masonsbaby

Wish we had thanksgiving in Australia :(


----------



## ksilme

I have been able to see Zoey kicking quite a lot now :) I love it soooo much, feel her pretty much every morning when I get up, after I have had a drink in the morning break at work, at lunch and then she really wakes up in the evening x I love her soooo much :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

i love his kicks too, though I could really do with out him kicking me in the cervix or bladder tricking me into thinking I have to pee LOL


----------



## Popples1

The bladder kicks are the worst aren't they? I had an incident in the car the other day where I thought I might actually have to pee in my seat because he was boinging around on my bladder. Luckily he moved!


----------



## ksilme

I know what you mean lol, my sisters, 5 and 7, found it absolutely hilarious when I explained Zoey seems to see my bladder and think, 'ooh look a trampoline!!!' x 
they are being so cute :) they kiss her all the time :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I know what you mean. Little one thinks my bladder is a perfect football! Constantly kicking there, resulting in a mad dash to the toilet!

On an right note, hubby can feel the baby's kicks now! Yey!


----------



## allforthegirl

I was teasing DH this morning about that he is going to have to change the way he sleeps cause once baby is in bed with us I will not hesitate to punch him, just to prevent him from rolling on the baby LOL


----------



## Batman909

Omg the mission this is what I have been given for baby so far I don't know where to begin! Only thing I have left to get is a push chair and some new drawers to put all these damn clothes in!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ksilme

Batman909 said:


> Omg the mission this is what I have been given for baby so far I don't know where to begin! Only thing I have left to get is a push chair and some new drawers to put all these damn clothes in!

I sorted out nursery and just put our 0-3 stuff away and put the bedding etc in cot, everything matches :) I love it, we have the bedding, border, curtains, mobile, teddies, cot tidy, blankets etc all matching :) xx

we got loads of clothes given to us from my mum as my sisters are only 5 and 7 :) have tons in attic in 3-6 and 6-9 and 9-12 too :) and some even bigger, my cousin has loads to give us apparently, and obviously most people get clothes as gifts when baby arrives, so she is well and truly set, as is your little prince by the looks of it lol xx

There is even more now as well, since the pics xx


been getting a few bits here and there too like nappies, wet wipes, bath stuff etc stuff that we will need and use but saves us buying in bulk when she comes x


----------



## Dancerforlife

Now I'm feeling stressed haha we haven't even started to setup baby's nursery and have only bought diapers so far! You ladies are motivating me to make the time for it though :)

Anyone have any advice on long distance flights? I'm headed to Singapore this week for work, which is appearantly the longest flight in the world :/ I plan to wear compression socks and walk around a lot but any advice you all have from experience would be great!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Dancerforlife said:


> Now I'm feeling stressed haha we haven't even started to setup baby's nursery and have only bought diapers so far! You ladies are motivating me to make the time for it though :)
> 
> Anyone have any advice on long distance flights? I'm headed to Singapore this week for work, which is appearantly the longest flight in the world :/ I plan to wear compression socks and walk around a lot but any advice you all have from experience would be great!

I'd love to hear the same advice. My brother is getting married in Mexico when I'll be 34 weeks pregnant. Who knows if my doctors will let me fly but I'd love to hear any tricks!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I flew to Florida at 31 weeks and luckily flew back at bang on 33 weeks as the airline wouldn't let me fly any later on, walk around loads and drink lots of water =) and don't forget your fit to fly letter from the gp we were panicking at the airport as mine was misplaced... Later found in granddads hand luggage


----------



## Batman909

ksilme said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Omg the mission this is what I have been given for baby so far I don't know where to begin! Only thing I have left to get is a push chair and some new drawers to put all these damn clothes in!
> 
> I sorted out nursery and just put our 0-3 stuff away and put the bedding etc in cot, everything matches :) I love it, we have the bedding, border, curtains, mobile, teddies, cot tidy, blankets etc all matching :) xx
> 
> we got loads of clothes given to us from my mum as my sisters are only 5 and 7 :) have tons in attic in 3-6 and 6-9 and 9-12 too :) and some even bigger, my cousin has loads to give us apparently, and obviously most people get clothes as gifts when baby arrives, so she is well and truly set, as is your little prince by the looks of it lol xx
> 
> There is even more now as well, since the pics xx
> 
> 
> been getting a few bits here and there too like nappies, wet wipes, bath stuff etc stuff that we will need and use but saves us buying in bulk when she comes x
> 
> View attachment 687253
> 
> 
> View attachment 687255
> 
> 
> View attachment 687257
> 
> 
> View attachment 687259
> 
> 
> View attachment 687261Click to expand...

You are so organised :) ill get it sorted one day I have to give some of my stuff away there is just to much for one baby. I might pick a nice sunny day and sort it outside tho coz it's a bit dusty and gives me horrible allergies.


----------



## Katiie

I'm flying to Tenerife at 30-31 weeks :) it's not long hual but I intend to use the socks, drink loads and loads of water and walk around a lot. 

We put all our baby stuff away! They have 1 draw in my bedroom, as that's where they will be for a long time. 
It's all sleep suits and vests. 
Going to add a rail to my sons wardrobe as it's built in, for tops and such. 

It's my sons 2nd birthday today! 
We had a party yesterday and my brother spoke to me like dirt.
Usually I give it back to him but yesterday I just emotionally broke down. 

Dam you hormones. 
I was teary all day!! Literally couldn't stop crying.


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I flew last week and it was fine! Thankfully flight less than 3 hours! I wore the socks thou, drank loads of water - which meant I had to pee when we were getting ready to land and couldn't :( 

As for baby preparation I've got everything sorted now bar clothes and bath time stuff. Started putting wipes, creams etc in with my weekly shop so I'm not noticing my weekly bill go up but know how much I'll appreciate it when baby's here!

Hope your all enjoying a lazy Sunday! Housework and lots of it for me since my trip!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Katie sorry you had a tough time with your brother! Big hugs x


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer That sounds like a crapy flight. I wouldn't do it. I used to fly all the time with my first three. It is not fun and can be very uncomfortable. I had panic attacks on the plane with my first and had to prescribed Ativan to help me relax, it actually knocked me right out, which was fine too, made the trip go that much fast. 

Flying is not easy on the none pg body, so I will not lie to you and say that it will be ok. It most likely is going to be horrible. But if you can find some exercises that you can do while seated that may help ease the stress. I wish you tons of luck my dear.

3xBlessed i am not sure if they will let you on the plane that far into your pg. Like Helva mentioned they want to see papers from your Dr saying you are fit to fly, and not a risk for pre-term labour. You will have to check with the airlines that you will be taking down to find out what their limit is for flying and go from there. GL


----------



## Katiie

Yay!!! Happy eggplant week x


----------



## allforthegirl

thank you katiie


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - it's been an absolute eternity since I updated! Have been shamelessly stalking you all :haha: but for one reason or another have never got round to posting myself! And sorry am posting this on Katiie's and BMB's thread so sorry if you read it twice!

Glad to hear everyone's pregnancies are progressing even if it is with some nasty symptons. Great to hear gender news too - our 20 week scan showed we are Team Blue!! Took me a few days to get used to the idea as I was convinced we were having a girl but more than happy with my little man now! And DH is over the moon 
All looked good on scan except that placenta is lying a little bit over my cervix. They're very hopeful that it'll move - got another scan at 36 weeks to check - if it doesn't then it's a section for me which would be disappointing but whatever's needed to get our little man here safely.

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and though I'm loving being pregnant I can't say it's the easiest thing in the world :haha: My blood pressure's still running low so am keeping work on their toes with regular faints, indigestion is my current enemy and my old hip / back problem is flaring up now my bump is growing. I drop hours at work in a couple of weeks which I'm looking forward to. Due to finish properly at 36 weeks but in all honestly I doubt I'll get that far (I work on Intensive Care and it's a really physical job, I already can't do about half of my duties and have a ridiculous risk assessment in place!)

Still 15 weeks to go and I'm growing rather inpatient to meet my little man already :blush: Everyone said that this part would fly by but it's dragging a bit to be honest. I think it's because 3 of my friends have given birth in the last couple of weeks and I'm a bit jealous of them :blush: Though 2 of those have had theirs prematurely, one is still in SCBU so I've also had words with my little man telling him to cook properly before he arrives :haha: He's a very active little boy, especially in the evenings where he goes a bit mental. It's funny but I can see his daddy's personality in him already. He doesn't like being constrained at all - hates me leaning forward, anything resting on my bump and detests seatbelts! Every time I'm in the car he punches away at the seatbelt, not sure how I can explain to an unborn baby that they're non-negotiable! :haha: 

We had a big disappointment at the start of the month as we had to cancel our 3 week trip to Florida literally the day before we were due to fly, suitcases were all packed and everything :cry: My nephew got some kind of viral illness, he wasn't well enough to fly and I wasn't allowed to be near him as no one could figure what it was. And we were all staying in same accommodation so it was either we all went or none of us. Fortunately we're fully covered by travel insurance so at least we've made some unexpected savings towards next year. We still got away for a week, stayed in some lovely hotels in the UK and got a good rest. And the holidays that I saved are what are enabling me to drop hours at work so maybe it was all for the best.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> Dancer That sounds like a crapy flight. I wouldn't do it. I used to fly all the time with my first three. It is not fun and can be very uncomfortable. I had panic attacks on the plane with my first and had to prescribed Ativan to help me relax, it actually knocked me right out, which was fine too, made the trip go that much fast.
> 
> Flying is not easy on the none pg body, so I will not lie to you and say that it will be ok. It most likely is going to be horrible. But if you can find some exercises that you can do while seated that may help ease the stress. I wish you tons of luck my dear.
> 
> 3xBlessed i am not sure if they will let you on the plane that far into your pg. Like Helva mentioned they want to see papers from your Dr saying you are fit to fly, and not a risk for pre-term labour. You will have to check with the airlines that you will be taking down to find out what their limit is for flying and go from there. GL

The airline I am flying says they will let pregnant women fly until the ninth month. But I won't go without my doctor's approval and letter stating I can fly. It will truly suck if I can't go bc my sons are in the wedding and will be going with my husband with or without me.


----------



## ksilme

Hey ladies, sorry need to rant, I have decided that my ideal during birth is to have as natural a Labour and birth as possible, with no pain relief as I don't really agree with it, don't take pain killers for anything really :) 
had gallstones and tried painkillers once as was up all nright in agony, but didn't do anything so I dealt with the pain/agony for a year ish x after I had gallbladder removed, I may have had a morphine injection (although was told today it was more likely to have been heparin) but nothing else at all, just got on with it, May have been a bit emotional, for example when I couldn't pick up a tissue I dropped because I couldn't bend through pain, and ended up crying my heart out because of the frustration lol, but still found it bearable enough to refuse pain killers 
anyways, I have spoke to a few people about my preference for no pain relief, and they have all pretty much laughed in my face, I understand that it is going to hhurt .. ALOT but I think they're being quite rude :( x I think I can do it, hubby just said as long as me and baby are healthy, he will support me in whatever I want, my mum who had 3/5 of her children with no pain relief, (1 had pethidin which didn't work and one had epidural in case of emergency c section) thinks I can do it, I am now even more determined! But why do people feel the need to put their two pennies in, and laugh at your decisions if they don't agree, maybe I am being over sensitive but it's really bugged me :( xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

If that's your decision stick to it and be proud. I am opting for a midwife and a natural labour at a birth centre which is pretty rare in Canada as most deliver in hospitals with obgyns... My friend is having a home birth (hopefully today!) and I know she has had to deal with lots of trance reactions and silly questions. It definitely bothered her too. Just think up a good line to shut them up when they start to badger you... You can do it, it's all about thinking positive and being determined!


----------



## MamaBear93

Personally I feel like the people that laugh at that like you aren't going to be able to do it are just biased based on their own decisions or have never actually been through it before and are completely uneducated on the matter. It is what our bodies are meant to do, and if you choose to go through that without pain management that is your decision, more power to you, you go girl. That's how I feel about it. I personally want to be able to rest up enough with out going through the extremely painful contractions so that I will have more energy to push because even though I had an epi with my first and I only pushed for about 20 mins by the time the pushing was really over and I got to have my baby in my arms and feed her. I was so tired that I had to hand the baby over because I thought I would drop her. Just think of it this way, it has been done for many many years without medications and many many women have done it successfully even given the option of medication. If I was in your situation I would just stop talking to rude people about it. You can do it, no matter what any of those jerks say because that is what we are meant to do, and what you want. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

On a happy note DD1 had her 3rd birthday party yesterday and it was so awesome. Here are a few pictures of her presents and the party dress :D She was the happiest little girl alive yesterday it was amazing <3<3<3<3<3
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ksilme

thanks, i think it was worse today because the lady is a family friend and the worst part, all of her children were born by c section!!!! so she doesn't even know what it's like! lol

Glad you daughter had a fab party, soooo cute :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ya people can be so rude. So many think they have a right to tell you what to do and how to do it too. What I can say is, it is your body, you will do what is right for you, and no one (despite what they say) can tell you how to do it. For me it is simple, I have had four vaginal births and all four I have been given the drip. Two were induced early for various health reasons. The other two they didn't think my body was progressing fast enough. All four I opted for the epi, but that was because of the drip. I do not like it. It really didn't give me time to wrap my head around what was going on. With my last one it went so fast I could hardly catch my breath. I didn't want anything with him either. This time I want nothing. I will stay at home till I amlost have to push LOL (I live minutes from the hospital LOL) Who knows maybe i will walk LOL. I don't judge, if you want to go for the epi then go for it, if not then there is nothing wrong with that either. I really don't think that we as women should ever make some feel bad for any choice they make... end of story!


----------



## 3xBlessed

People can be rude and insensitive. I've had epidural a with both of my boys and plan to do the same with this one. Personal choice. I have the opposite complaint, a friend of mine (childless mind you) loves to talk about how it isn't natural to have any DRUGS during labor. She makes it sound like I've asked for heroin or cocaine. I give every woman TONS of credit for making it through labor without any medicine to aid in pain management. 

I woke up to pee last night at 1:00 and had pink spotting. Freaked me out and then I didn't feel her move for almost 45 minutes. We called the doctor and he suggested eating and drinking to wake her up. Fortunately she was bouncing around quickly and I haven't had any spotting since.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh that has got to be supper scary!


----------



## Katiie

I had no pain relief!
I'll be honest, it doesn't hurt as much as people make out either. 

The contractions are incredibly easy to breathe through, if you can breathe slowly and walk up and down that's the absolute best. 
The thing that hurt for me was the pressure!! ARGHHHH. The pressure of my son coming down lower and lower hurt a lot. 
But the bath helped that. 
That was at about 7cm. 

When I first went to the burn center at 5cm they offered me g&a and I refused it! Go me :)
I had no paracetamol either because I HATE taking tablets. 

When he was crowning I was passed the g&a for the "ring of fire" and used it,
It calmed my down and controlled my breathing. 
Then push push push and he was out!

Had 2 stitches without any pain relief lol that was a shock. 
And I was happy as pie. 
I'm the biggest wimp alive and shocked EVERYONE. 

You can do it! Xxxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie thank you for that. I really believe that I can do it better without help. So your story has really inspired me even more to just stay at home and just wait as long as I can!


----------



## akblaze

Wow, I have been MIA from B&B and so much to read back on!!!

But I wanted to add, when it comes to labor, you should focus on doing it how you want to do it! Whether you want an epidural or not, it doesn't matter and it's not horrible!

For me, I wanted to go all natural with DD. When I got to the hospital I was already 5cm with contractions 1-2 minutes apart. 
It was a lot more bearable than I thought it was going to be! During the contractions I just focused on breathing through them. In between contractions I was talking and laughing with the nurses! It was honestly a very enjoyable labor and delivery (minus the stresses of being in PTL)

This time I am hoping to make it to full term and really want a water birth.
I would say the most painful part for me was birthing in a hospital bed on my back and having to pull my legs back so far! Normally, that position isn't painful or anything (I'm pretty small) but Oh my gosh, in labor, I wanted to punch the doctor when she told me to pull my legs back by myself. DH had one leg and a nurse had to get the other because there was no way I was able to hold it back myself! 

I tore a tiny bit but didn't need stitches, I often here they aren't painful anyways. But yes, the "ring of fire" pain while she was crowning was painful.. but it was a type of pain that just helped me push harder!

You should definitely focus on doing it the way you want! There is NO wrong method to giving birth!! The only wrong thing would be to give into what others say. :flower:


----------



## ksilme

I know I don't want an epidural if can be helped as hate the thought of injection in back, and being numb
gonna go natural :) hopefully xx


----------



## Katiie

allforthegirl said:


> Katiie thank you for that. I really believe that I can do it better without help. So your story has really inspired me even more to just stay at home and just wait as long as I can!

Your very welcome!
I have an app on my phone, it's American but that doesn't really matter. 
I was determined to follow the 5-1-1 rule. 

Do not go into hospital/birthing center until Contractions are:

less than 5 minutes apart
Lasting 1 minute
For at least 1 solid hour. 

We followed that and when I went in my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart and I was 5cm :) 

You gotta remember every contraction you have is one less to go through. 
It's also pushing your baby through the canal. 

When you feel the burn, you know it's going to be soon, that motivation you get is just enough. 

Listen to your Body!!
It's very true when people say you feel the urge to push, your body just takes over!

I was sleeping between contractions when my son was crowning. 
Birthed him on my back on a bed,
With my legs on the bed like normal. 

It was amazing. 

BUT you all know your bodies better than anyone else. 
If you feel you need more pain relief you take it!
It's what it's there for. 
Don't let others push you into anything. 

I had a friend who's baby got stuck on her pubic bone or something (rare) she was in agonising pain and knew something wasn't quite right. 
Long story short - she had an emergency c section 

Moral of the story - listen to your body!


----------



## Itsychik

HI ladies!

So much to catch up on!

Regarding flying: I'm taking a flight to the U.S. in a month (granted, not NEARLY as long as to Singapore) but I did it several times when pregnant with my DS. My biggest complaint (which I hadn't expected) was LEG CRAMPS. I'd never had them before, but got them suddenly after sitting for so long! So I definitely recommend the socks (although I don't have them, I've been told they help) drinking loads of liquid (and trying to pee often, just in case you have to later and can't get there easily). If possible, reserve an isle seat (I love the window normally, but BAD idea when pregnant), and make sure to get up and walk around regularly, even if you don't feel like you 'need' to just to help the circulation. Also, bring some snacks! The airline will feed you but I tend to get nauseous when I'm hungry, and you do NOT want to be on a moving plane trying to battle nausea and feeling hungry at the same time. So just in case you feel like you need something in between the meals/snacks offered. And bring a neck pillow or anything else that might help you get comfortable enough to sleep. I wish I'd known these things before my flight last time, but I'll definitely be better prepared this time. And as the other ladies mentioned, check with your airline whether you need a doctor's note to fly (or better yet, just get one anyway. Here it's only valid for a week so make sure you know when you need to get it and that your doctor is aware).

And regarding the pain relief, I also agree that people need to MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS! Where I live (Netherlands) it's the opposite... people expect you do to it without pain relief, and if you mention beforehand that you want it everyone has an opinion on how it's so much better without, etc etc. With my first I wanted to go as natural as possible (ended up being induced due to waters breaking and no contractions after 48 hours) but I put in my birth plan that I wanted the epidural as an 'option' in case I changed my mind (I did). It actually wasn't anywhere as bad as I expected (I saw a friend get one once and the thought of that giant needle going into my back was almost enough to put me off entirely) but I barely felt it, and the relief was instantaneous. That being said, it's a very personal choice and you just need to make the choice that's best for you. I read some great advice once that suggested you take a good look at all of the pain relief options that are available (just in case you end up in a situation where you either change your mind or need it for medical reasons, i.e. emergency c-section) just so you know the pros/cons of each (now that I know the cons of an epidural I will be avoiding it the next time). And in the Netherlands they offer pethadine and morphine as well, neither of which I wanted last time... so being informed might also help you stick to your decision to avoid the pain relief (if that's what you want) once you know what the potential side effects could me. Or alternatively, you could choose which one you would use in cases of a 'last resort' scenario.

I'm actually REALLY looking forward to the labour/birth part this time, as I'm hoping to go into labour naturally and I think that will have a really positive effect on the whole birth process. I'm excited to see how it goes.

But bottom line, you do whatever you think is best and everyone else can get over it!

Regarding baby room: with my DS, we didn't start ANY preparations at all until after the 20-week scan, then we bought a few articles of clothing. Room/furniture we didn't start setting up till I was around 6 months along (finished somewhere around 8 months) and didn't wash baby clothes/buy diapers/hospital bag till 8 months either.

This time is way easier because we already have everything from DS. We're working on DS's new room so we can move him to a toddler bed and free up the nursery, and then we'll start decorating the nursery to make it a little more 'girly' (somewhere in December probably). The 'only' new things we had to get/got for LO is a wooden playpin to set up in the living room (they're really common in NL and I used it daily with DS, but we sold his after he out grew it to save space) and some new clothes, but I think we have enough newborn - 3 month size and a few 6 month size. Will just need some diapers at some point but otherwise I think we're pretty set.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I wish here was more like the Netherlands.... People give me the strangest looks saying I have a midwife or when I answer that I'm not delivering in a hospital


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> I wish here was more like the Netherlands.... People give me the strangest looks saying I have a midwife or when I answer that I'm not delivering in a hospital

I think it's kind of funny/ironic how different things in NL are to the U.S. (where I'm from). Here in NL, for example, you are STRONGLY encouraged to have a home birth. Your insurance sends you a 'home birth' packet at 6 months and hospital births have a large co-pay if you opt for one when it's not medically necessary, whereas home births are 100% covered (since I had a c-section previously though, I'm guaranteed medical coverage for hospital births for all future pregnancies). When people find out you're pregnant one of the standard questions people ask if whether you're planning a home birth or hospital birth (everyone has an opinion of course on which is best) but both options are considered 'normal'. Many of our friends have had home births.

Also, all maternity care is midwife led unless you need special medical treatment or are high risk, in which case you're sent to the gynecologist at the hospital who takes over the maternity care and birth. With my first I was transferred to the gyno care at 33 weeks due to DS expected size (huge) and if this one proceeds with no complications, I will be transferred at 36 weeks due to the previous c-section to be monitored in the last weeks leading up to the birth.

I understand that it's less common in the U.S./Canada and other countries to have a home birth, but it never fails to amaze me how people think they have the right to pass some sort of judgement on someone else's birth choices. ESPECIALLY when they don't have any children and have never had to make the choice for themselves.

At least here on BnB we tend to support each others' decisions :flower:


----------



## ksilme

Had midwife this morning, measuring at 25 week's, which with the fact my bmi was a little over 30 and my mum had gd I have to have a glucose tolerance teat on Tuesday xx 

anyways question... Any of you laides stocking up on nappies? I want to as would save us alot of money I. Long run bit not sure which ones to go for, most people I have spoken to recommend Tesco own brand, I have a paco of Tesco and a pack of pampers and the pampers are so thin and the elastic around legs is no where near as sturdy as Tesco x boots have a fab deal on agmail for all you UK ladies I am stocking up on wet wipes later tonight, works out at £7 for 12 packs of huggies pure wipes :) bargain :) there own brand nappies in size 2 work out at 12.80 for 262 nappies too :) much cheaper than the pampers which is 24 for 222 nappies on same offer - all their baby stuff is 3 for 2 atm x

I dont know which to go for, or how many to get?xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Itsychik said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> I wish here was more like the Netherlands.... People give me the strangest looks saying I have a midwife or when I answer that I'm not delivering in a hospital
> 
> I think it's kind of funny/ironic how different things in NL are to the U.S. (where I'm from). Here in NL, for example, you are STRONGLY encouraged to have a home birth. Your insurance sends you a 'home birth' packet at 6 months and hospital births have a large co-pay if you opt for one when it's not medically necessary, whereas home births are 100% covered (since I had a c-section previously though, I'm guaranteed medical coverage for hospital births for all future pregnancies). When people find out you're pregnant one of the standard questions people ask if whether you're planning a home birth or hospital birth (everyone has an opinion of course on which is best) but both options are considered 'normal'. Many of our friends have had home births.
> 
> Also, all maternity care is midwife led unless you need special medical treatment or are high risk, in which case you're sent to the gynecologist at the hospital who takes over the maternity care and birth. With my first I was transferred to the gyno care at 33 weeks due to DS expected size (huge) and if this one proceeds with no complications, I will be transferred at 36 weeks due to the previous c-section to be monitored in the last weeks leading up to the birth.
> 
> I understand that it's less common in the U.S./Canada and other countries to have a home birth, but it never fails to amaze me how people think they have the right to pass some sort of judgement on someone else's birth choices. ESPECIALLY when they don't have any children and have never had to make the choice for themselves.
> 
> At least here on BnB we tend to support each others' decisions :flower:Click to expand...

Yup it's definitely different, I wish people had more of the mindset that having a baby is a normal thing our bodies do.. My friend actually had a home birth yesterday :) but she is the only person I know who has! Her family was very nervous about her choice and it really bothered her. I'm glad that midwives are finally covered by our healthcare... But most people here don't even know they exist... So sad


----------



## Guenhwyvar

ksilme said:


> Had midwife this morning, measuring at 25 week's, which with the fact my bmi was a little over 30 and my mum had gd I have to have a glucose tolerance teat on Tuesday xx
> 
> anyways question... Any of you laides stocking up on nappies? I want to as would save us alot of money I. Long run bit not sure which ones to go for, most people I have spoken to recommend Tesco own brand, I have a paco of Tesco and a pack of pampers and the pampers are so thin and the elastic around legs is no where near as sturdy as Tesco x boots have a fab deal on agmail for all you UK ladies I am stocking up on wet wipes later tonight, works out at £7 for 12 packs of huggies pure wipes :) bargain :) there own brand nappies in size 2 work out at 12.80 for 262 nappies too :) much cheaper than the pampers which is 24 for 222 nappies on same offer - all their baby stuff is 3 for 2 atm x
> 
> I dont know which to go for, or how many to get?xx

When I went in for my 20 week MW appointment I was measuring 27 and had the OGTT done a few weeks earlier scoring a 8.6mmol/L (155 mg/dl). They wanted me to start coming in for a OGTT every 4 weeks but I refused stating I would no long drink that poison. Instead they let me do a H1A1C (aka A1C) which was a normal 26 (4.5%). If you don't normally eat/drink a lot of sugar or starches/carbs I would recommend the A1C over the OGTT any day as it doesn't load you and the LO full of sugar but instead gives a picture of how your blood sugar normally looks in the last couple of weeks.

I've started my diaper stockpile (I actually had my baby shower over the weekend). But because of severe allergies I'm be going the cloth diaper route.

Have any of you ladies started having contractions already? Not just Braxton Hicks but painful enough to wake you up? This has been going on for a few weeks for me now.


----------



## allforthegirl

As for diapers.... i will only be using disposables on trips. I will be cloth diapering again. It saved me tons of money last time.


----------



## Itsychik

Re: diapers... we used disposables and will with #2 as well (although I love the idea of cloth diapering, and it definitely would have saved loads of money with DS, DH just flat out refuses to consider it). We tried about 6 - 7 different brands, most of them specific store brands to the Netherlands, but then also huggies and pampers. We only found that one of the store brands was decent but the rest leaked ALL the time. The pampers are the ones i like the best (they're softest :) ) but we've also had relatively few instances of leakage. The stores here usually have a deal buy 2 get one free, so we wait until those deals come out and then stock up. Same with baby wipes, I found the pampers and huggies wipes to be too wet, and the REALLY cheap ones had poop go right through it (TMI, sorry!) but there's a brand here called Zwitsal which is kind of THE baby brand for shampoo, etc here in NL and those wipes work the best for us. We can usually get them on sale a pack of 12 (72 wipes per pack) for &#8364;10. No idea when we'll start getting diapers. Maybe once DS is moved to his new room and we can start filling up the nursery with baby stuff, so around December.

Re: contractions. I haven't had any yet (no BH either). Guen, have you talked to your doctor/mw about it? And maybe a stupid question, but are you sure they're contractions? Could it be round ligament pain (sharp, shooting pains around hip/groin area)?


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow, we're certainly an active bunch at the mo! I'm glad those who have just recently had a midwife appointment that all went well. My appointment is in a weeks time and so excited! I've also booked a 3D / 4D scan when I'm 27 weeks 5 days so not that long to go!so excited!

I'm having a hospital birth. I've been encouraged to do this given that I fell pregnant straight after a lap and they want to monitor me - and it's solely midwife led, so it'll be like at home in a water pool hopefully!

I'm going for disposable and reusable nappies too. Doing reusable when I'm out and about seems such a nightmare so defiantly disposable then!

Love to all and hope everyone's well

Gem x x


----------



## Katiie

ksilme said:


> Had midwife this morning, measuring at 25 week's, which with the fact my bmi was a little over 30 and my mum had gd I have to have a glucose tolerance teat on Tuesday xx
> 
> anyways question... Any of you laides stocking up on nappies? I want to as would save us alot of money I. Long run bit not sure which ones to go for, most people I have spoken to recommend Tesco own brand, I have a paco of Tesco and a pack of pampers and the pampers are so thin and the elastic around legs is no where near as sturdy as Tesco x boots have a fab deal on agmail for all you UK ladies I am stocking up on wet wipes later tonight, works out at £7 for 12 packs of huggies pure wipes :) bargain :) there own brand nappies in size 2 work out at 12.80 for 262 nappies too :) much cheaper than the pampers which is 24 for 222 nappies on same offer - all their baby stuff is 3 for 2 atm x
> 
> I dont know which to go for, or how many to get?xx

I have to have the gtt test too. Having mine November 13th :)

As for nappies ~ everyone has their own favourites. I reccocmend not buying too many of the same type.
We brought loads of huggies with my son and I hated them. They leaked a lot (I dunno if it was just a boy thing) we've also had the same problem with tesco own brand. 

I'm only buying pampers. As they are my favourite. 

Asda little angels are pretty good too. 

As for wipes, i reccocmend the asda little angels or the tesco own brand wipes too. Always on offer!
Huggies wipes are awful and just tear and dry out, so I never buy those.


----------



## ksilme

I have decided to not stock up on nappies before she is here, but might put some money on a gift card or something each week for nappies when she is here :) 
FIL wanted to supply first 6 months of nappies, he has told hubby that he is getting Pampers size 1, I asked hubby to just tell him not to go silly with them in case we don't get on with them, at the min I think I want to go with Tesco loves baby own brand as everyone I know has recommended them, and they are half the price at least :) but apparently he is getting 504ish lol x

However, I also decided I still wanted to make as much use of the baby event at boots :) so stocking up on wet wipes :) the offer ends on the 12th November so still plenty of time to get more too :)


----------



## Katiie

Seeing this has made me realise I need to start stocking up!!
Think I'm gonna start buying packs of wipes every time we go shopping. You can never have too many. 

I'm an emotional wreck again tonight thanks to my dad talking to me like crap infront of my son. 
There's no need to shout at me infront of him! I even asked him to stop and wait until Cameron wasn't with me. 
I cried my eyes out to my mum - she agreed there was no need to do it like that. All because my car hasn't been hoovered out. 
With a gut like mine id like to see him try. 

Men just don't get this pregnancy thing!


----------



## Itsychik

aww Katie, I'm sorry to hear your dad upset you :( No matter what the reason, he shouldn't be 'yelling' at you in front of your child, or AT ALL in any case.

Ever tried giving him a piece of your mind right back to him? My parents learned LONG ago that getting aggressive/arguing with me never works out in their favour (and fortunately, it rarely ever happens anymore).

Hope you're feeling better though :hugs:


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Seeing this has made me realise I need to start stocking up!!
> Think I'm gonna start buying packs of wipes every time we go shopping. You can never have too many.
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck again tonight thanks to my dad talking to me like crap infront of my son.
> There's no need to shout at me infront of him! I even asked him to stop and wait until Cameron wasn't with me.
> I cried my eyes out to my mum - she agreed there was no need to do it like that. All because my car hasn't been hoovered out.
> With a gut like mine id like to see him try.
> 
> Men just don't get this pregnancy thing!


OMG!!!! it is your car?! what has it got to do with anyone else if it is hoovered out or not, you should see the state of my car :( oops, gonna do it over weekend! And it is not fair for your little boy to have to see that, shame on your dad :( 

Hubby has been quite good in understanding stuff, quite surprised, I go through phases where I just want to cry, and there is no reason, and he just gives me a hug and then laughs with me about it, for all the annoying crap he does and I may moan about him, but he really does cheer me up, if I am mad or upset, even if it is with him, he always seems to be able to make me smile and laugh, although when I am mad at him, that can be annoying in itself lol
he doesn't moan if I haven't done something, because he knows I am shattered, and if it is that important to him, he can do it himself :p lol
Although, tomorrow I am finally going to get around to starting the decluttering and sorting of this place . . . hopefully haha xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Holy shit, all I have is a pack n play, travel system and a small amount of clothes. I feel so behind :/ trying to wait my baby shower out to see what all I need to purchase though!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey I don't think anyone is worse than me! I have one onesie and a sleeper and we painted our rocking chair... We're moving soon though so gotta wait til the renos are done


----------



## Batman909

I'm 24 weeks today! Holy moly here's a 10 week progress pic. I've gained 11 kg or 25 lb to you American ladies:wacko: I don't feel that huge but I must be!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ksilme

We don't have baby showers here x I am going to get cotton wool and toiletries while on special too :) still finding it really difficult to imagine baby zoey in there, and hard to believe that in just under 16 week's (although I reckon I will go overdue) I will be holding her in my arms :) 
hubby asked about the 4d scan last night, asked how big she was now, and whether she will have her eyes open on the scan etc - bless him, he thought we would be able to see what colour eyes she had lol, had to try and explain that it is a scan not a camera lol I love him so much :D x a week tomorrow til the scan :) and I really cannot wait, he thought he would be disappointed, but I showed him a video and he couldn't stop smiling and it wasn't even zoey lol xx


----------



## sugarpuff

We'll be using cloth nappies again this time - I highly recommend them, they're super fun !! I'm currently trying to decide which to pack in my hospital bag (yes I've packed one already :shock: after being admitted to hospital at 25 weeks last time and having to rely on my dad to bring me stuff in as my husband was working away, I definitely want to be able to pack my own stuff !)

Just had a scan today and baby is head down (I know it can change, but after having a previous breech baby it's nice to know that this one can at least get into that position :haha: ) and weighing 1lb 14oz (856g) - getting big now !


----------



## sugarpuff

Oo and just realised that I am into double figures, eek !


----------



## allforthegirl

Woooo I will be double digits tomorrow. Crazy!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's really exciting... I used to think like 'whoop dee doo' but now that I'm getting close to that countdown it's very exciting to be able to tick off the days!


----------



## Batman909

I'm almost into double digits to. Feels like the time is really flying.


----------



## megrenade

*team pink! *


----------



## sugarpuff

megrenade said:


> *team pink! *

Yay congrats :happydance:

Eee in a follow up to my comment on deciding what cloth nappies I'm going to take to the hospital, here's a photo of the yummy goodness that I've chosen, I'm just waiting on a couple of tiny nappy wraps (I've also got some tiny prefolds that I'll probably take too) :cloud9:

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/BabyD2/image_zpsc5822219.jpg

Mmmm.. fluff.....


----------



## 3xBlessed

V-Day for me :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

Happy v day!!


----------



## Jonesy25

Hi girls im due 6th Feb with a boy =)


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG ladies some of us only have like a week less and we are in the 3rd trimester.... Guess it is that time that we all slowly one by one into the finishing leg.


----------



## MamaBear93

I can't believe we are so close to the home stretch! I am yearning for some baby cuddles! It has been so long. I am starting to feel a little empty in my heart not having her here to hold and snuggle with. DD1 says she loves her sister and is starting to give the baby/my belly kisses every night before bed lol. I want her here already so we can all enjoy her!


----------



## baby1wanted

26 weeks today and into double figures. Celebrating with IV antibiotics for a kidney infection :-( 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps840a4048.jpg


----------



## Baileeboo77

Aww feel better hun :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Awww pants :( feel better soon

Xxx


----------



## Itsychik

awww boo :( Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 3xBlessed

baby1wanted said:


> 26 weeks today and into double figures. Celebrating with IV antibiotics for a kidney infection :-(
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps840a4048.jpg

Poor you! Feel better soon!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yay ladies, double digits! Thanks again for all your travel advice. My flights were long but it wasnt too bad and made it back home safe and sound :) 

As for shopping, all I have are diapers! Starting to realize I need to get going with choosing a furniture set and getting the nursery setup. But I'm still hesitant knowing that my new dr wants to confirm gender in 2 weeks!


----------



## Batman909

baby1wanted said:


> 26 weeks today and into double figures. Celebrating with IV antibiotics for a kidney infection :-(
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps840a4048.jpg

That stinks get better soon x


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Yay ladies, double digits! Thanks again for all your travel advice. My flights were long but it wasnt too bad and made it back home safe and sound :)
> 
> As for shopping, all I have are diapers! Starting to realize I need to get going with choosing a furniture set and getting the nursery setup. But I'm still hesitant knowing that my new dr wants to confirm gender in 2 weeks!

I don't think that it will be a problem to wait ....... but why does he want to recheck gender?


----------



## MamaBear93

I know how much that sucks! I had several kidney infections with DD1 and I let them get really really bad before I even made it to the hospital. It was terrible. I had a fever, was puking, and connected to a million machines. I hope you get better soon.:thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

Hope you feel better soon xx

Glad your flights were ok :) and waiting a couple of weeks for nursery would not matter :) I should have waited really, I am always going in there fussing around, wishing she was here already but I am loving being pregnant so don't want to wish it away lol x 

I am currently in the waiting room at my doctors having my gtt :( been stabbed 15 mins ago, only another 105 mins to wait :( lol, had to drink entire bottle of original lucozade, so sticky and I don't really like the original one, too sickly, but hey ho, gulp it down and get it done :) hopefully all will come back as ok xx Mum had gd and it sucks, she had to monitor blood sugar 3-4 times a day, go on a special diet and had to go to the hospital for monitoring all the time :( sometimes they wouldn't let her out again, but hopefully I won't have it, think it is just precautionary because of her having it and because of bmi xx 

I reminded my supervisor at work yesterday that I had it this morning and that I would be in at lunch, she got in a stress and told me I really need to make my appts as early or as late as possible :( I told her that I have specifically asked for earliest appt every time, this was at 9.20!! But I have to sit here, alone and bored, for 2 hours :( only 23 working days after today til I finish :) xx


----------



## hibiscus07

MamaBear93 said:


> I can't believe we are so close to the home stretch! I am yearning for some baby cuddles! It has been so long. I am starting to feel a little empty in my heart not having her here to hold and snuggle with. DD1 says she loves her sister and is starting to give the baby/my belly kisses every night before bed lol. I want her here already so we can all enjoy her!

That is so sweet! I know what you're saying--I'm getting really excited. I can't wait to hold and snuggle with baby. My DS1 talks about the baby in my belly but I don't think he really gets it yet. I'm sure he won't until we bring DS2 home and DS1 realizes he's not just stopping by for a brief visit LOL.


----------



## Katiie

I have my gtt on November 13th, and I'm going to be bored out of my skull. 
Do you reckon if I take the orange licazade in they will let me drink that instead?!? I can't stand the orginal one. I'll throw it up!!

I'm hoping I pass too, fingers crossed for us both xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm hoping to find out my results today of the glucose test.


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> I have my gtt on November 13th, and I'm going to be bored out of my skull.
> Do you reckon if I take the orange licazade in they will let me drink that instead?!? I can't stand the orginal one. I'll throw it up!!
> 
> I'm hoping I pass too, fingers crossed for us both xxxx

I would assume that would be OK? it is only flavouring isn't it? as long as they can tell it hasnt been opened etc as they watch you drink it, should contain the same amount of glucose I would assume xx Take one just in case :) 

AFTG good luck with your results :) xx 

Has anyone else been getting really sharp, uncomfortable (on the verge of painful) kicks/punches really low down, assume it's my bladder she is treating as a punchbag/football lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Failed my test. It was supposed to be a non-fasting one, so needed to eat breakfast, but I forgot and failed LOL. So I most likely will not pass this next one. :shrug:


----------



## Likklegemz

Ksilme I've been having that too! Proper painful kicks which need me to go the loo every two seconds. On top of this, I think I may have picked up a stomach bug. I've had really bad diahorrea which apologies for tmi has been black! Dr google scared the living day lights out of me, but apparently it's because I'm on iron tablets that can do that. Not pleasant I assure you!

Midwife appointment is on Friday, getting excited now x x x


----------



## Dancerforlife

Baby had her legs completely closed at 20 weeks so the first dr guessed girl. But I switched practices and my new dr isn't sure from the images sent over. Have to have a u/s for previa and choroid cysts anyway so they want to recheck but I'm sure it's a girl and the images just weren't great!

Wow I didn't realize some places make you sit there for the glucose test. I just have to drink the stuff and show up an hour later for my appt.


----------



## Batman909

Today in the supermarket I got my first "are u still carrying that baby?" I couldn't believe it um yes I'm not due till February!! Geez


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure that I could go and do something instead of waiting, though this next one I have to have a blood test prior to the orange crap, then one hour after then two hours after. I am not looking forward to it cause I am already really hungry! I don't do well after taking that stuff anyways. I get really loopy and have major problems concentrating. So I am not sure if it will be safe for me to leave, let alone drive LOL


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aftg... I'm pretty sure in Canada you have to stay at the lab... Super annoying... I have to book mine for mid nov or so, I don't wanna go. I have a feeling ill fail


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup I'm waiting. I feel worse than last time. Seriously haven't even gotten to the first hour and I can't sit still and want to vomit


----------



## baby1wanted

Is this test routine in the UK? No one's ever mentioned it to me....


----------



## ksilme

baby1wanted said:


> Is this test routine in the UK? No one's ever mentioned it to me....

Nope, only really get offered if your BMI is over 30 and/or if have family history of diabetes, or if too big :)


----------



## Katiie

Or have PCOS ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am still feeling off from that second drink. How horrible!! Yuck :sick:


----------



## Likklegemz

My friends a diabetes nurse, and we've got a. Family history of diabetes so I've seen it done loads of times. Not pleasant!

Is there anything else other than Paracetamol I can take for a cold. nose is blocked something awful :( x xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Should I eat before my 1hr gtt???


----------



## MamaBear93

I finally went in and took the glucose test today and it made me feel horrible! I got woozy and tired and ended up having a super headache. I came home and fell asleep almost immediately. And then I got to take DD1 to get candy and play games at a local church then came home and passed out candy while my mom walked around trick or treating with DD1 for even more candy! Phew! I am exhausted and in so much pain! My back has been killing me for three days but I put off going to the er so DD1 could have a good day today. The things we do for our children...


----------



## Likklegemz

Bailee it might be different between your clinic and ours, but I understood that your not supposed to eat anything beforehand x x x


----------



## ksilme

Has anyone had diastasis recti? I was lying down last night and noticed that my belly went pointy :( been looking it up and this is what I found, it fits, even watching a video it is exactly what happens with me, not sure whether I should call midwife or doctor or someone to check, as not sure if it can lead to problems xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Is that when your muscles make your belly look pointy down the middle, or that separation of the abdominal muscles? If that is what it is, I always have that during pg and you just need to regular exercise to regain the muscles to their proper place. But it is supposed to happen right now allowing baby and belly to grow.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow I didn't really realize but it's v-day for me!! How's everyone doing? I'm spending my day off from work building kitchen cabinets for our new house!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Doing ok here, finally think the glucose has worn off. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Katiie

I'm dreading my gtt. 

At the same time I'm having my 28 week bloods taken and my whooping cough jab!!!

Just stuff me with needles why don't you !!


----------



## ksilme

It's when your belly goes pointy ish when sitting up from a lying position or even happens when lying down slowly from sitting - due to muscles separating, looks horrible xx 4d scan tomorrow :)


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> It's when your belly goes pointy ish when sitting up from a lying position or even happens when lying down slowly from sitting - due to muscles separating, looks horrible xx 4d scan tomorrow :)

Then you are talking about the same thing as I. It is normal during pg. Just keep an eye on it after pg. I had it with every single pg and it went back to normal after. GL


----------



## Katiie

Oooooo please share 4D photos!!


----------



## ksilme

My mum said she had it too, but wanted to double check it wasn't anything bad or serious :( ended up texting my step sister, she is a midwife. Now after speaking to several people, I feel more reassured, but it is still weird and kind of gross to see/feel lol

I will put pics up when I get home tomorrow :) It is my sisters 17th birthday too, so going out somewhere after the scan, which is 9.30am so not long now :) xx bought my bottles of coke, they are in the fridge :) and my wispa bars ready to make sure she is awake :) Although, she normally is, as I am normally at work at that time (on a weekday) and she generally is awake, but really want her to be quite active :) hopefully she isn't camera shy like her mummy and daddy :/ lol She is wide awake now and wiggling like crazy, gonna have to tell her to go to sleep and rest up for the morning lol xx


----------



## ksilme

Well, I am gutted, we went for scan, but she had her face pressed right against me and then the cord was covering her face so have to go back in a couple of weeks and hope either she moves by then or the cord does xx was so looking forward to it though so gutted but at least she will be a bit bigger next time, she is 1lb 13oz atm :) xx


----------



## ksilme




----------



## Itsychik

ksilme- sorry to hear she wasn't cooperating for your scan! With my DS I had one at 30 weeks and he was also faced the wrong direction and we couldn't get any clear pics, so I had to come back at 33 weeks and those were much better!

Hope you get some amazing pics at the next scan!


----------



## ksilme

Itsychik said:


> ksilme- sorry to hear she wasn't cooperating for your scan! With my DS I had one at 30 weeks and he was also faced the wrong direction and we couldn't get any clear pics, so I had to come back at 33 weeks and those were much better!
> 
> Hope you get some amazing pics at the next scan!

Thank you, I was so excited, booked it over a month ago, couldn't sleep last night - too excited - now I just feel so down, and can't seem to pick myself up, and hubby and family think I am being silly, it is ''ONLY 2 weeks'', but it is 2 WHOLE weeks!!! 

Could have been next sat, so only one week, but only appts were at 2pm or 3pm, and hubby and dad have football :( and naturally being men, won't leave it for one week :( not that I expect them to, just wish there was an earlier appt

The clinic I am going to won't do them after 30 weeks, do you have any pics on here of your 4d scan? xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kslime the set wo weeks will pass before you know it!ive got my 3D scan on a week Saturday, I'm so excited! I'm sure everything will be fine and it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my third trimester ladies!! We are on our way!


----------



## ksilme

Likklegemz said:


> Kslime the set wo weeks will pass before you know it!ive got my 3D scan on a week Saturday, I'm so excited! I'm sure everything will be fine and it'll be here before you know it!

What date is yours? 16th? xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> Oh my third trimester ladies!! We are on our way!

Yay for third tri!!!


----------



## Itsychik

ksilme said:


> The clinic I am going to won't do them after 30 weeks, do you have any pics on here of your 4d scan? xx

I had to check my Facebook as I don't have any on the computer I'm using now. And apparently the pics were taken at 31 weeks and then at 34. Here are two from the 34-week scan:




We were really late in making the decision to do them which is why the first one wasn't till 31 weeks. You just reminded me to call this week and see about making an appointment soon though! Thanks :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Lovely weight!! At least you'll get to see her again soon zx


----------



## Pernae

Hey lovelies! I'm expecting my first baby.. Very excited! ^^ 
I also am due Feb the 3rd! I'm keeping the gender a surprise!!


----------



## Katiie

Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Welcome Pernae!! :wave:


----------



## Itsychik

Hey Katiie, I just randomly checked the first page, but could you move my due date to Feb 22nd? I didn't notice before but ever since the first scan it's been set at the 22nd :)

Thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi:


----------



## baby1wanted

Third tri for me today woo hoo! Getting ridiculously excited to meet our little man even though we've got a lot to do before he comes. Thirteen weeks to go! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome Pernae! 

Wow I can't believe third tri is here for some and getting so close for the rest of us! 

That 3 D scan looks so good! Oh is a little against 3 D scans cuz he thinks you shouldn't be able to see exactly what they look like before the big day but its been soo long since we've seen our bub and I'm not sure if we'll get any more chances to... Hmmm decisions


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Welcome Pernae!
> 
> Wow I can't believe third tri is here for some and getting so close for the rest of us!
> 
> That 3 D scan looks so good! Oh is a little against 3 D scans cuz he thinks you shouldn't be able to see exactly what they look like before the big day but its been soo long since we've seen our bub and I'm not sure if we'll get any more chances to... Hmmm decisions

Are there places in Alberta that you can pay for a 3D scan? I don't think we have that option here, we would have to go to Winnipeg for one.:shrug:


----------



## Pernae

Thank you, ladies! 

Have any of you had persistent cough? I've been coughing my lungs out for about 3 weeks! :( 
I've been prescribed an antibiotic, but I really don't feel like taking it. I never actually take antibiotics generally. So now that I'm hosting this little squishy in my tummy I'm even more paranoid about any sort of medication! However, the cough hurts my tummy so bad.. feels like its gonna explode! I'm worried that it would harm my kiwi in anyway or cause some sort of early delivery or so. 

What should I do?!! =(
xx


----------



## Pernae

OurLilFlu said:


> That 3 D scan looks so good! Oh is a little against 3 D scans cuz he thinks you shouldn't be able to see exactly what they look like before the big day but its been soo long since we've seen our bub and I'm not sure if we'll get any more chances to... Hmmm decisions

I know where he's coming from! Some prefer to keep everything a surprise as it is more like unwrapping the christmas gift on christmas and not before that! ^^ 
Then again I start thinking that the little muffin would be so squished inside and would not really look exactly like what it will look when it comes.

But... it would be cool to have piccies from the 3D and adding it to the baby journal.. for memories later on! <3_<3

I'm so torn between the 2 options myself hehe


----------



## allforthegirl

Pernae said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Have any of you had persistent cough? I've been coughing my lungs out for about 3 weeks! :(
> I've been prescribed an antibiotic, but I really don't feel like taking it. I never actually take antibiotics generally. So now that I'm hosting this little squishy in my tummy I'm even more paranoid about any sort of medication! However, the cough hurts my tummy so bad.. feels like its gonna explode! I'm worried that it would harm my kiwi in anyway or cause some sort of early delivery or so.
> 
> What should I do?!! =(
> xx

There are many antibiotics that are very very safe during pg and if it has been going on for 3 weeks, it means that your body is having trouble fighting it. When you are fighting something like that you are way more septiable to another cold or flu, and that is just with out being pg. When you add being pg your are even increasing your chances that much more. I know it is not fun to take drugs but sometimes you just have to. You don't want to really get sick and have something harm your little one. GL and feel better soon!!:flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aftg, yes I think there are 2 or 3 places in the Edmonton area that do. It's about 100$ for a basic package. 

Pernae, it's a tough decision, and you're right the pics would be awesome to compare. His reasoning is based on our friends 3D and their baby girl, she looked exactly the same, to a tee. And he says it spoils it. I dunno I'm gonna ask at our next appt when and if we get another scan... Then decide


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLiFlu That is awesome that you have those options. GL


----------



## Pernae

Thank you!:flower:
I actually started taking Augmantin 625 today. I really do hope it works. I don't think that poor baby can take anymore of my coughing.


----------



## georgebaby1

hey ladies im due 23rd feb can I join x


----------



## Katiie

Third tri for me tomorrow!!
How often should I be feeling baby move??

I've not felt it yet today, but i got up late. Only been awake 3 hours lol. 
I'm laying on my left and had some cold orange juice. 
It's got hiccups but they don't count as movements. 

Welcome georgebaby1! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

With my app on my phone, it has a baby kick counter, it asks you to count the kick about 20 min after a meal. So maybe just try and have something to eat and try again. Mine goes through phases where he seems to sleep more than other times. Maybe yours is just going through that.


----------



## MamaBear93

Same here it seems like she really does have days that she is just sleepy and doesn't do a whole lot, then other days shes jumping around so much she makes my insides sore. lol I love it.


----------



## Katiie

I had a cold drink and laid on my side and they eventually moved :)

Third tri!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure this is going to sound weird but it is finally starting to feel real that we are having a baby. Not that I didn't think we were, but we had lots of time to wait, and now it isn't all that long now&#8230;.. Crazy


----------



## Katiie

I know! Count down till the end. 
I cannot wait for 30 weeks and to say "10 more weeks!"

I still don't look that pregnant. 
From the side - 26w6d
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null_zpsce86fafe.jpg

But then, this is the view I have! (When I look down) - 26w6d
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null_zps39911723.jpg

Huge difference!!
Where's it all hiding haha. 

I was massive with my son at this point.


----------



## Pernae

allforthegirl said:


> I am sure this is going to sound weird but it is finally starting to feel real that we are having a baby. Not that I didn't think we were, but we had lots of time to wait, and now it isn't all that long now.. Crazy

Haha I totally agree! I was not convinced that I have a baby inside until i started feeling all those moves! ^^


----------



## Pernae

Good luck with the decision OurLilFlu!

Welcome georgebaby1! :) 

Yay Katiie!! Your bump looks adorable! :D 
Mine started to pop only 2 weeks ago. I still don't look so pregnant as well. heehee


----------



## Katiie

My bump is ugly! Lol! I'd kill for that lovely round shape


----------



## Pernae

NOO!! Your bump is not ugly!! Actually I guess I have the same bump as yours, haha. I kinda know what you mean by wanting a round one, but hey our bumps are beautiful and they stand out! xD


----------



## Pernae

NOO!! Your bump is not ugly!! Actually I guess I have the same bump as yours, haha. I kinda know what you mean by wanting a round one, but hey our bumps are beautiful and they stand out! xD


----------



## Katiie

I just look fat :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> I am sure this is going to sound weird but it is finally starting to feel real that we are having a baby. Not that I didn't think we were, but we had lots of time to wait, and now it isn't all that long now.. Crazy

Not that weird at all! We _still_ don't "really" feel like we're going to have a baby! Despite the bump and the movements both DH and I have been feeling (from inside and out) it still feels so abstract.

We're moving my DS this weekend to his new room, with a "big boy bed." I think as we're clearing out his old room/the nursery it's really going to hit that we have to get ready for a new LO.

Anyone have experience moving their LO's out of the crib and have any advice? :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Pernae said:


> NOO!! Your bump is not ugly!! Actually I guess I have the same bump as yours, haha. I kinda know what you mean by wanting a round one, but hey our bumps are beautiful and they stand out! xD

I totally agree... Katie, my bump seriously looks the same as yours (I didn't see a front view, but I think the only exception is that I have waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy more stretch marks after my DS )

All bumps are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

All of my stretchies are still quite faded! 
I'm lucky. 

My son went into his bed about 6 months ago. 
We put him into bed at 8pm with milk, then I sit in there without touching, speaking or anything, just so he knows I'm there, until he falls asleep. 
Only takes a few minutes now, but when we first started it took ALOT longer. 
But he needs to know I'm there still, if I try without being there he gets up straight away. 

Hoping he goes on his own soon enough!
He has a story on the sofa before in his pjs. 
That's nice to have cuddles.


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> Not that weird at all! We _still_ don't "really" feel like we're going to have a baby! Despite the bump and the movements both DH and I have been feeling (from inside and out) it still feels so abstract.
> 
> We're moving my DS this weekend to his new room, with a "big boy bed." I think as we're clearing out his old room/the nursery it's really going to hit that we have to get ready for a new LO.
> 
> Anyone have experience moving their LO's out of the crib and have any advice? :flower:

With my first it was the same as katie mentioned. I had to sit at the top of the stairs waiting for him to fall asleep. I had very hard time with it cause it took over 6 months of me constantly returning him to the bed. I had a new baby to look after so it was very very hard on me, I was dealing with post pardum depression too so that didn't help the situation. But with my last it was easy. When he started to be able to climb in and out of the crib I moved him into a bunk with his brother and he just stayed in the bed. Such a big difference from the first to my last. I think having older brothers to learn from makes all the difference.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm totally on board with the not feeling it's real. It's kinda starting to sink in but not as much as I figured it should be. I feel like I'm in lala land. We still haven't bought anything really since we're renovating and moving into a new house... Then it's gonna hit.. Wow


----------



## allforthegirl

Well today I kinda panicked cause I am almost 70% done and only 87days left. :saywhat:


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's crazy!! Ya I know I'm hitting double digits soon and it's daunting!


----------



## Pernae

Katiie said:


> I just look fat :haha:

haha nonsense! I'm sure you look cute and adorable!! If you see me however you'll know what fat means! :haha:


----------



## Pernae

I also am hitting the double digits! trying not to panic though! 28 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Oh and I haven't brought alot of stuff either! It's crazy! I need to get everything before I get any heavier! lol


----------



## allforthegirl

It just seems so scary that we have almost hit that 30 week mark&#8230;.. I think by 32 weeks I am going to start freaking on DH, so that he starts moving on that basement of ours.


----------



## Katiie

Our baby still has no where to sleep!
What's scaring me is that it will be Christmas before we know it and then January will soar...
Then it's all due date time!!!

Ahhh!!!!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm with you ladies, time is really flying now and before we know it it's hospital bag packing and then delivery time AHHH! 

Katiie I have no where for baby to sleep either, unless you count DD's old moses basket haha. We at least started to look at cribs but I'm being indecisive about what I want and how much I'm willing to spend. 

We're going to move DD into her big girl bed in a couple weeks, I'm hoping she takes to it like she took to the toddler bed. Nowadays we just have to say bedtime and she runs upstairs, goes to the bathroom to brush her teeth, then runs to her room and hops into bed! But we've been lucky, she's always been a decent sleeper (knock on wood!)


----------



## Pernae

Good Lord. Mine too have no place to sleep still!! LOL its has no stroller either! Oh that poor thing! I seriously am in need for some serious shopping haha


----------



## 3xBlessed

My baby has no where to sleep yet either. DH better get on a productive streak and paint/empty/prepare our upstairs bedroom and move the boys into it so he can change their current room into her nursery!!! He's such a hoarder and can't throw things out that the upstairs bedroom has become a storage room for his junk! Ugh!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well our nursery has no floor and just got a door a few days ago! Lol so a few of you are in better shape than that lol! Ya I feel like once December hits it'll be flying!!


----------



## ksilme

Was looking through old pics and found these of my mum, she was 8 months with my sister, she was even bigger again on the last one lol, this is why I reckon I will get quite big lol x


I was driving earlier and Zoey always kicks the seatbelt lol, but today she stuck out a foot/hand right by my right hip and moved it really slowly all the way along the seatbelt to my left side lol, was so weird :) but amazing x

Hope everyone is ok :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow that's one massive bump!

My nursery needs repainting. The stuff we ended up going for didn't fit the colours we originally painted last year, so urgently needs doing. And hubby's not good at paintings at all. Dr google says its ok to paint it myself so I think I will one weekend.

Other than that I've been thru the ward hence why I haven't even on this week. Dental infection of followed by a water infection means I've been thru the wars. Felt up the wall and out of it, so have slept this week away.

Love to all and sorry for lack of personals x x x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Likkel that sux you went through all that. Hopefully you are feeling better now


----------



## 3xBlessed

Double digits!!!


----------



## Katiie

Eeeeeek it will be our time before we know it


----------



## MamaBear93

88 DAYS FOR ME!! o.m.g. I am excited! Baby shower next weekend! EEKK:happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

As of today only 12 more weeks.. oh boy.:help:


----------



## Baileeboo77

When does everyone plan to set up their crib?


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine has been set up for a long time now. We didn't have any place to store it so we decided to just put it up. I have been using it as a place to put things for now. He will be sleeping with us in our room for a long while. Well at least until nursing stops at night.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yes he wont be using his for some time either, I just want it up so I can have a put together nursery! ! We are painting tomorrow! !! Yay


----------



## MamaBear93

I have just set up the crib a few days ago but only because it is DD1's old crib and I am the only one who knows how to put it together, had I left it up to DH I would have been standing there directing him how every piece went until he finally got it right lol. I also wanted DD1 to give me permission to let baby sleep in her old crib so she saw me put it up and saw me put her old stuff on it and she is cool about it lol.
Well I spent a good portion of my day yesterday in the L&D department of my hospital because I was having regular contractions that wouldn't go away. I had 15 contractions in just under an hour, they say to go in to the hospital if I have more then 6...I think I passed that mark in the first ten minutes...
It was super difficult to keep the baby on the fetal monitor since she is still so small and wiggly lol and they had to have a twenty minute contraction+baby heart beat strip to give to my doc. Well they confirmed that I was having regular contractions and that I wasn't dehydrated, so they gave me shot to stop them and took cultures...Awesome...I went through this with DD1 as well...
The one nurse came in the check my cervix and said I could be dilating and scared the crap out of my husband and I...Then the other nurse came in and checked me and was pretty sure I was closed...So they scared the crap out of us for no reason buuuut now there is that slight doubt in my mind and I've been nervous all day...especially because they don't know why I was having the contractions...


----------



## 3xBlessed

MamaBear93 said:


> I have just set up the crib a few days ago but only because it is DD1's old crib and I am the only one who knows how to put it together, had I left it up to DH I would have been standing there directing him how every piece went until he finally got it right lol. I also wanted DD1 to give me permission to let baby sleep in her old crib so she saw me put it up and saw me put her old stuff on it and she is cool about it lol.
> Well I spent a good portion of my day yesterday in the L&D department of my hospital because I was having regular contractions that wouldn't go away. I had 15 contractions in just under an hour, they say to go in to the hospital if I have more then 6...I think I passed that mark in the first ten minutes...
> It was super difficult to keep the baby on the fetal monitor since she is still so small and wiggly lol and they had to have a twenty minute contraction+baby heart beat strip to give to my doc. Well they confirmed that I was having regular contractions and that I wasn't dehydrated, so they gave me shot to stop them and took cultures...Awesome...I went through this with DD1 as well...
> The one nurse came in the check my cervix and said I could be dilating and scared the crap out of my husband and I...Then the other nurse came in and checked me and was pretty sure I was closed...So they scared the crap out of us for no reason buuuut now there is that slight doubt in my mind and I've been nervous all day...especially because they don't know why I was having the contractions...

Scary!!! I hope this was a one time thing!!! No more contractions until February!


----------



## MamaBear93

3xBlessed said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I have just set up the crib a few days ago but only because it is DD1's old crib and I am the only one who knows how to put it together, had I left it up to DH I would have been standing there directing him how every piece went until he finally got it right lol. I also wanted DD1 to give me permission to let baby sleep in her old crib so she saw me put it up and saw me put her old stuff on it and she is cool about it lol.
> Well I spent a good portion of my day yesterday in the L&D department of my hospital because I was having regular contractions that wouldn't go away. I had 15 contractions in just under an hour, they say to go in to the hospital if I have more then 6...I think I passed that mark in the first ten minutes...
> It was super difficult to keep the baby on the fetal monitor since she is still so small and wiggly lol and they had to have a twenty minute contraction+baby heart beat strip to give to my doc. Well they confirmed that I was having regular contractions and that I wasn't dehydrated, so they gave me shot to stop them and took cultures...Awesome...I went through this with DD1 as well...
> The one nurse came in the check my cervix and said I could be dilating and scared the crap out of my husband and I...Then the other nurse came in and checked me and was pretty sure I was closed...So they scared the crap out of us for no reason buuuut now there is that slight doubt in my mind and I've been nervous all day...especially because they don't know why I was having the contractions...
> 
> Scary!!! I hope this was a one time thing!!! No more contractions until February!Click to expand...

I am for surely hoping that is how it goes lol. I hate being in and out of the hospital like I was with DD1 it is no fun. The part that scared me themost was that the one nurse said I could be dilating! FX for us all to finish this out strong!


----------



## Katiie

We are building everything in January. 
Because Christmas is crazy enough without baby stuff everywhere!


----------



## Itsychik

Just catching up!

We moved me DS into his 'big boy room' this past weekend and it's been going really well so far... which means the nursery is now 'officially' available for the new baby! Still need to finish sorting through the things that are leftover in the drawers (i.e. clothes that don't fit DS anymore) and pick out the clothing that I want to re-use for LO (since we'll be having a girl this time). Just planning on adding some stickers/decals to the wall to make it a little more 'girly' then we'll almost be done!

We have a crib set up (since DS was sleeping in it till 3 nights ago) and LO will be moving in there pretty soon after birth. With DS we moved him when he was about a week and a half old, with this LO we'll have to see how it goes, but probably within the first few weeks.

Mamabear- have fun at your baby shower! Mine is the 23rd :) Can't wait!

Likkel- hope you're feeling better :flower:


----------



## Pernae

Hello lovelies! 

I've been sick for a while, but thank god I'm getting better! Has anyone else started getting heartburns?!! Been getting them like crazy! I do eat alot, yes haha. 

And whats with the itching?!!! Its killing me! Guess its about time I get me some Calamine.

About my little Pea's nursery, I still need to somehow get rid of everything in that room. And while am at it I need to get me a squishy little bed and some drawers! lol I need to get it all done now!


----------



## Pernae

Oh I wanna know too if anyone starting nipple prepping? Not the massaging and all, just the moisturizing? If yes, what do you guys use?


----------



## Katiie

My boobs haven't stopped leaked since about 18 weeks. So I rub the colostrum in them when they look dry now. 

I get really bad acid reflux. Midwife said to go to the doctors and get some gaviscon for free haha. 

Had my GTT today. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be :)


----------



## Itsychik

Pernae said:


> Oh I wanna know too if anyone starting nipple prepping? Not the massaging and all, just the moisturizing? If yes, what do you guys use?

I've had heartburn for a few weeks. Have woken up twice in the middle of the night and run to the toilet to throw up for 10 - 15 minutes afterwards as a result. I use "Rennies" (which are similar to "Tums" in the U.S.) and that usually helps...

Re: nipple prepping... with my DS I got the advice to, every time I was in the shower, to take a wash cloth and semi-vigorously rub my nipples for a few minutes to help 'toughen' them up. Then once in the 3rd tri I used Lansinoh Lanolin cream a few times a week to help with the dryness (as suggested to me as part of the 'prep'). I don't know if it helped or was a coincidence, but I had absolutely ZERO pain when bf'ing as a result. Once I started bf'ing my DS I used the Lanolin after every feed. That stuff works miracles!

So for a few weeks now I've been doing the 'rubbing with a washcloth while in the shower' and probably after 30 weeks will start using the Lanolin again. I had a low supply with my DS and had to combi-feed (tried just about everything to increase) so I've already had a conversation with a lactation consultant this time for advice and will be calling her probably pretty quickly after the birth if I start noticing the same issues. I REALLY want to be able to EBF this time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik Jack Newman is a great resource to BF. He is renowned for helping women around the world with BF. You can look him up even on FB. He is full of great resources to help with low milk. I have found that the LC (hear that is) didn't have anything more than I already knew, so it was very frustrating. I did crazy research with DS3 because I was very determined to make it work, as with DS1 and 2 I have tons of issues and no support so I had to do it all myself.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I agree with Afro, great resource... Did they try either of you on domperidone or motilium?


----------



## Katiie

That nipple cream is the best out there fact. 
Sooooo worth the money. 
It's only £6.66 on amazon!!! 

I've got it in my "saved to buy" list x


----------



## Pernae

Thank you, me ladies! xx 

Gonna follow all of your advice! xD I'm reading about Dr. newman now!!

I also heard that Sanosan products are very good and safe. Have any of you tried it or heard of it for that matter? lol


----------



## Pernae

And about waking up in the night, yes all the time!! The acid reflux wakes me up then the itchiness and heartburn keep me awake!! and I end up sleeping like 2 hours or so only :cry:


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> I agree with Afro, great resource... Did they try either of you on domperidone or motilium?

No, actual prescription medicine was the ONLY thing I didn't try (my doctor wasn't really supportive of it). For the rest, I pumped like a madwoman, fed on demand, woke up at night/stayed up late to pump after DS went to bed, spend whole weekends in the first 6 - 7 weeks doing skin-to-skin and nursing all weekend trying to stimulate supply... had 'mother milk' tea, 'more milk plus' supplements, and then eventually a dozen fenugreek tablets as well... tried massively increasing how much water I drank, changed diet (oats, yeast, etc), breast compressions and hand expressing to get as much out as possible. Had DS looked at for the latch, tongue/lip tie, etc. Tried using a medela SNS (supplemental nursing system) to encourage DS to feed... but he just continued to lose weight as an infant and I spent literally 20 hours of my day pumping/feeding/prepping etc for weeks on end. It was really frustrating.

all4thegirl- I absolutely agree with you about the LC. I was desperate and spent several hours googling and calling around to find someone who could come ASAP when LO was about 2 - 3 weeks old. The one who came was pretty useless, and she came several times but also just told me things I already knew and had absolutely no advice for me nor could she really answer my questions. One of the midwives at the practice I go to just finished her LC study last year (she's actually the SIL of one of my best friends as well, so I see her regularly) and she's the one who has offered to help this time, so I'm hoping that by having help I can trust (and having a much better idea of what I'm doing this time) it will help things go more smoothly. I will definitely check out the author as well, I haven't read anything by him. Thanks for the suggestion :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I hope she helps you more. Some babies though can be just lazy. Which can suck. no pun intended&#8230;&#8230; :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow itsy! But you definitely gave it your all so there's no shame in that. But again each pg and each baby is different so hopefully this time you'll have milk for a whole village!


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> Wow itsy! But you definitely gave it your all so there's no shame in that. But again each pg and each baby is different so hopefully this time you'll have milk for a whole village!

haha, thanks! :flower:

Once I accepted last time that I just wouldn't be able to EBF (took about 8 - 9 weeks, as I was really torn up about it) we found a combi-feeding schedule that ended up working for us (after a bit of a struggle, of course) and was able to keep bf'ing DS until 8 months. I had been really unprepared for how difficult it would be though!

This time I'm going in with guns blazing :gun:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too was extremely unprepared for everything with my first too. Seriously unprepared. I had no idea what to expect with giving birth. I had no idea about how hard BFing could be either. The nurses were getting frustrated with me by the second day I was there as I was screaming out in pain and they said I should not feel that much pain. I was determined then to make it work until my nipple just about fell off&#8230;.. :huh:


----------



## Katiie

I had absolutely no help with BF too. 
I was extreamly unprepared too. I have 1 pump which broke quick and I had no idea how to store, warm and freeze it all!

I also had no idea how hard it would be,
How engorged my boobs would become and how important it was to empty them!!

I got mastitis at the 3 week mark and my milk dried up over night. I was so poorly with it and then felt really upset I had to stop bf :(


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> ... The nurses were getting frustrated with me by the second day I was there as I was screaming out in pain and they said I should not feel that much pain. I was determined then to make it work until my nipple just about fell off.. :huh:

Ugh, stories like always make me mad! Like, nurses must see ladies struggling EVERY DAY trying to bf, and TONS of people have pain. They always say, 'if it's painful, then something probably isn't right' but instead of offering constructive help (like, checking latch, family history--as I've since learned there are a variety of conditions which can cause pain when bf'ing--tongue tie, etc) they jump on the mother and say stupid things like, "well, it's not supposed to hurt!" Um, DUH! But that doesn't change the fact that it does... instead of getting frustrated try sympathizing with the tired, insecure, defeated mother who is in pain and just trying to figure out how to feed her hungry baby.

On my second day in the hospital (my milk didn't come in until day 5, and I was really worried it never would and the nurses kept telling me how HUNGRY my baby was-- LIKE I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!) when I was feeding DS, one of the nurses was like, "um, doesn't that hurt?" I responded with, "no... but it's not supposed to, right?" She just kind of shrugged and left and I was like... what a useless comment to make. Sometimes nurses just need to learn when to keep their mouths shut if they can't say something constructive, because of course then I spent the next few days (as my milk wasn't coming in) obsessing over how I must have been doing it wrong and would never be able to bf, etc etc.


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> ..they jump on the mother and say stupid things like, "well, it's not supposed to hurt!" Um, DUH!...
> 
> ..(my milk didn't come in until day 5, and I was really worried it never would and the nurses kept telling me how HUNGRY my baby was-- LIKE I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!)..
> 
> ..obsessing over how I must have been doing it wrong and would never be able to bf, etc etc.

Ok so the first bit made me totally yell out, cause I don't know how many of them said that to me. They would go over and over his latch and say "he is on right, don't know why it should hurt" UGH!!!

A tip from my aunt that swears by it, as she too had problems with her milk coming in with her first and did this with her second and third. Have DH sneak in a beer made with hops (sorry I am not familiar with beer as I don't drink it) and drink it. Apparently the hops can help with bringing in you milk faster. Never tried it as I have always disliked beer.

Yes and I too obsessed especially with my 2nd. He was another story all together. I felt so bad and felt like I was a major failure. With my first wasn't so bad as my nipple falling off was enough for anyone to be ok with not BFing.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I've been lurking a lot lately, and not to change the subject or anything BUT..... THIRD TRIMESTER!!!
 



Attached Files:







13110023.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Guenhwyvar said:


> I've been lurking a lot lately, and not to change the subject or anything BUT..... THIRD TRIMESTER!!!

You have a great looking bump!!


----------



## Itsychik

Gorgeous bump!!

and I also just looked at my ticker and realized I'm into double digits :) Woo hoo!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats love!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Double digits for me too as of yesterday! Crazy to think just 3 ish months yet! But at the same time 3 more months if being uncomfortable more and more lok


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow today I am having a woes me kinda morning. I hate hormones. Yesterday morning I was biting everyones head off LOL. BLAH


----------



## Katiie

I threw up last night!?!

But on happier news passed my GTT and my 28 week bloods are all normal! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I threw up last night!?!
> 
> But on happier news passed my GTT and my 28 week bloods are all normal! :)

Not so good that you are feeling ill, but great news about the bloods!!:happydance:


----------



## ksilme

yay! I passed my GTT too :) x

4D re-scan tomorrow, cannot wait, but kind of dreading something going wrong again lol x


----------



## Likklegemz

My 4d scan was tomorrow but they've cancelled as the machine is broke. Not impressed considering I've paid for it already, was looking forward to it and they can't tell me when the money will be returned.

Thankfully found another clinic who are seeing me on Sunday!

Had a bit of a nightmare week, dental abscess came back with a Vengeance so had to have an X-ray. The risks are low according to the dentist, and if I left it I could have been risking pre term labour, so felt I had no choice. Feeling a bit sad and down.

Hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## MamaBear93

Baby shower is tomorrow. I am stoked and totally nerve wrecked at the same time. I have no idea if any one that I invited will show up, not even my own brother is coming...and I have no idea if I am going to get any of the things I really need. I want a boppy so bad this time it would have been awesome with DD1. I can't believe I have just a little less than 12 weeks to go till baby is here. I am getting super anxious.:thumbup:


----------



## Batman909

I've been Away for awhile. Had a terrible bug spent two days with diarrhoea and vomiting glad that's over. 27 weeks now :) I can't believe how fst this pregnancy is going. Me and my ex are giving things another go he's not the father of my baby but he is the father of my other to kids. It's really nice I'm really happy for the first time in ages. He's being really good about my pregnancy to. Hope all you ladies r doing ok. :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Saw baby today, he was measuring 28wk 4 days and weighs 2 lbs 11 oz. I am getting a bio physical profile in two weeks, I'm not sure why he didn't say anything was wing with the baby. He's in the 57th percentile. I guess it's because of my high bp. Any how I am going every two weeks now. Im sure if he suspected anything to be wrong he would have told me right?


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> Saw baby today, he was measuring 28wk 4 days and weighs 2 lbs 11 oz. I am getting a bio physical profile in two weeks, I'm not sure why he didn't say anything was wing with the baby. He's in the 57th percentile. I guess it's because of my high bp. Any how I am going every two weeks now. Im sure if he suspected anything to be wrong he would have told me right?

Usually starting at 30 weeks you start going to see the Dr every two weeks. It is normal in that sense. If you have high BP then they are just wanting to see if baby is affected by it is all. Also 57% is actually pretty good!! I wouldn't worry too much. That could be because of genetics more than anything. Hope baby doesn't get too big for you ;)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well so far so good so hopfully he passes the test!!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm feeling so sick. Stomach cramps, dry heaving. & diarrhea. Never had this while I was pregnant. Awful.


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds awful, hopefully it doesn't last very long!! :hugs:


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm so sorry to hear others are sick but glad I'm not alone. I've had a crazy busy work week and have a seriously bad cold. Been barely sleeping because of the congestion, a few nights ago I was near panic because I just couldn't catch my breath :( hopefully have seen the worst of it but between a toddler, work, graduate school, preganancy, and a side business I'm just exhausted. Hope we all start feeling better very very soon.

The good news is I had my 28 week scan on Monday and baby's choriod cysts are all gone, placenta moved up out of the way, and she was confirmed a girl! Can't wait to decorate her nursery once I'm feeling better.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow girl you are crazy busy!! I could not do what you are all doing!! Good for you.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Third tri -yay am so ready for baby now


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## Likklegemz

I've found since entering the third trimester, I've suddenly got a lot more energy (now all those sickness have gone!) has anyone else experienced this?

Only got a few hours to our 3d scan - so excited! How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Pernae

Likklegemz said:


> I've found since entering the third trimester, I've suddenly got a lot more energy (now all those sickness have gone!) has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Only got a few hours to our 3d scan - so excited! How's everyone doing this morning?

Glad to hear that! But not me. My energy is draining by the day or maybe its just that I'm getting heavier, eating more and not moving a lot lol
Hope you stay that way! 

YAY for the 3d scan! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks aftg, I do really need to stop trying to be super woman though, completely exhausting!

I have absolutely no third trimester energy :( sounds lovely though. Though I agree, probably the weight gain, I feel like i've gained 10 lbs in the last week haha


----------



## Likklegemz

Must be alone then! :) scan went really well, here's a pic from earlier! 

Third trimester means I cry at everything!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

I can understand that you are feeling that way. I felt that way once my MS went away too, just mine went away 13 weeks ago LOL. I am still ok energy wise right now. I know that it will start to diminish soon as time is going by really fast. I cannot believe how fast this pg is going.


----------



## Likklegemz

All for, if it's possible I feel like it's dragged and gone quickly! Sometimes it feels like it's been forever whereas it feels like yesterday it was confirmed! Does that make sense? You nearly sorted now? Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh no. I am not sorted at all!! DH is working on DS1 bedroom, and taking his sweet time too. I am trying to be patient. TRYING is the operative word here. I have the crib up and some clothes so I guess if he was going to come I would be pretty much ready. I have a bunch of diapers, as I am using the cloth ones this time too. It was a big money saver!! Though it does make sense that it feels slow but fast. I still feel like I am a 100 miles away from the finish line LOL


----------



## ksilme

Likklegemz said:


> Must be alone then! :) scan went really well, here's a pic from earlier!
> 
> Third trimester means I cry at everything!

Wow, glad yours went well :) Mine still didn't, this time she had her arms and hands in front of her face and would not move them, but we could see her smiling at us, probably laughing because she was still hiding lol
Getting less than a minute on dvd, and not very clear, but it will be free and they are refunding the deposit, so we won't have lost anything :) 
The sonographer thinks I am just gonna be one of those people who it just won't work with :( but only 12 weeks to go :) xx

Hope everyone else is well :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Ksilme that sucks about your photo, but at least your getting a full refund, and you did try! Plus like you said only 12 weeks to go!Your probably right and baby was giggling at you - ours was the same, kept moving so we couldn't get a clear photo, and we didn't want to know the sex so she kept moving away so for us not to find out!

Were still waiting to hear from the other clinic about getting our money back since they've cancelled on us. I've phoned our bank and logged a dispute, I can't believe the way they've treated us. Disgusting really x

All for, we've got to paint the room too! We've changed the colour scheme so we've got paint just needs to go on her go walls! Mad rush over theme next 6 weeks to get that finished and our porch finished so were all ready! I'm going to a mix of terry nappies and disposable, but I haven't got a clue now hat size to stock up on. Still loads to sort out I think x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey aftg or anyone that's planning on cloth diapers. What style do you use? Favourite brands? I have friends that swear by prefolds, Aio and pockets! No clear winner lol thinking of doing a newborn trial but it would be nice to start stashing beforehand


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun, I've stocked up on the mothercare ones here in the uk. You have to fold them though, but the started set was really reasonable and supposed to have good reviews. I know your in canada but I would imagine they do a similar set over there - ic an send you the link if you'd like? X x


----------



## allforthegirl

I only had AIO, I liked those. I cheaped out and bought the sun babies brand. I bought about 20 AIO and an extra 10 liners to double up at night when he got bigger. I think I spent maybe $200 tops for everything. Though this time I want ones with prints on them.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I'm going with gNappies. I really love the concept behind them. Not to mention how cute they are.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Likklegems, ill def take a look at the link if you've got it. Aftg, I really like the idea of aios and extra liners. And they're probably easier for babysitters/ grandparents etc. ill have to look at the g ones too! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Batman909

We r just starting summer in New Zealand and omg is it hot!! People kept saying how hot i will be but I didn't believe them coz both my other kids were winter babies but it's ridiculous. It's horrible. I'm over this heat already.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah oh jeez... Well here we went from mild weather to 22 cm of snow in 12 hours!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ourlil here's the link as promised. It's a starter set that's gotten good reviews in the uk

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Terry-Nappy-Starter-Set/394382,default,pd.html


----------



## Guenhwyvar

The Canadian site for gDiapers
If you decide on these you can use coupon code tryit for $10 off.


----------



## Katiie

I havent got a clue about reuseable nappies, all i know is I have no space to dry clothes without them smelling damp right now! Let alone with nappies on them too.
You can get some mega cute ones though.

Im finally coming over a cold... Hope everyone else is feeling better.
My OHs nan died, so looks like we might possibly be going to a funeral soon... but we are going on holiday the first week of December! 

Im currently making a list of the last few bits we need for baby, aswell as christmas AND My hospital bag. Urgh Why cant money grow on trees.


----------



## Likklegemz

Katiie sorry for your loss, hope the funeral goes well. I know what you mean about a space to dry clothes, but I've invested in a tumble dryer so hehe I've overcome that bridge!

Hope your holiday goes nice, where you going?

As for money growing on trees, if you find that tree, please let me know! ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sending my condolences :hug:

Yes please if anyone knows of this tree I need one. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

OK I just bid on 6 Kushies for only $25 OMG that new go for $25&#8230;. yes they are used but that is a great price!!


----------



## medic9114fun

Well to give a quick update and to change the gender board. 

My pink bump turned into a blue bump!!!!! Hubby super excited. I'm ok with it but really wanted a girl. That being said he is a happy healthy looking boy on the 3d scan


----------



## allforthegirl

medic9114fun said:


> Well to give a quick update and to change the gender board.
> 
> My pink bump turned into a blue bump!!!!! Hubby super excited. I'm ok with it but really wanted a girl. That being said he is a happy healthy looking boy on the 3d scan

When were you told girl?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! Yes I'm curious when the told you the gender first! Sneaky little man! Congrats to you guys but I know it must be a bit to adjust to if you really wanted a girl!


----------



## ksilme

Well, the dvd came of 4d scan, it is indeed rubbish lol, but have managed to take a couple of stills off of it, and enhance them in photoshop so have a few pics, still not as good as could have been, but better than nothing and free :) 
I love the one of her smiling, although it does look a little creepy lol, the middle one is my fave though xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> Well, the dvd came of 4d scan, it is indeed rubbish lol, but have managed to take a couple of stills off of it, and enhance them in photoshop so have a few pics, still not as good as could have been, but better than nothing and free :)
> I love the one of her smiling, although it does look a little creepy lol, the middle one is my fave though xx
> 
> View attachment 700541

There is nothing wrong with free!! So was she just moving around too much?

You are right the smiling one is creepy. :wacko:


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Well, the dvd came of 4d scan, it is indeed rubbish lol, but have managed to take a couple of stills off of it, and enhance them in photoshop so have a few pics, still not as good as could have been, but better than nothing and free :)
> I love the one of her smiling, although it does look a little creepy lol, the middle one is my fave though xx
> 
> View attachment 700541
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with free!! So was she just moving around too much?
> 
> You are right the smiling one is creepy. :wacko:Click to expand...

Nope, her hands and arms were in front of her face and she wouldn't move them :( but fading them out faded her out, hence the blurriness :( lol xx she looks a bit skeletal in the smiling one, doesn't she? The middle is my fave :) x


----------



## Katiie

I think they are all lovely!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

She is a doll!!


----------



## Katiie

Has anyone else having a huge hunger increase?!
This whole week baby must be having a growth spurt. 

I have dinner like normal at 6, then it gets to 9 and I'm starving!!! I'm having like 2 dinners a night!


----------



## allforthegirl

Not yet though I'm sure it's coming


----------



## medic9114fun

allforthegirl said:


> medic9114fun said:
> 
> 
> Well to give a quick update and to change the gender board.
> 
> My pink bump turned into a blue bump!!!!! Hubby super excited. I'm ok with it but really wanted a girl. That being said he is a happy healthy looking boy on the 3d scan
> 
> When were you told girl?Click to expand...

I was told a girl at my 20 weeks scan. Then last week I had a scan to check low placenta and the tech said maybe we should stay team yellow as she wasn't entirely sure gender now. This is the same one that said girl at 20 weeks. 

So we pushed up our planned 3d scan, we were going to do it around week 30, and low and behold our bundle is most definitely a boy! 

It is taking some to adjust to. I did really really really want a girl. The good news is baby looks happ and healthy. 


Here is a pic from the 3d scan. I took it to Instagram and used a filter to clear it up a bit. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

I am here if you want to talk, as I too wanted a girl very badly!! So I know what it is like!! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

I'm very desperate for a girl - we've stayed team yellow though. 
Especially now we've lost one in the family. 

Everything to me, is screaming girl though. It's so different to before. We knew my son was a boy from day one even though we stayed yellow. We even brought boy clothes.
This time I won't allow anything but neutral. It doesn't feel right to buy boys. 

I keep looking at scan photos and comparing too. I'm so sure it's a girl but now ice got my hopes up soooo high, I don't want to come crashing back down. 

I am worried about pnd if it is a boy. It sounds awful I know. But I'm so sure. 

Anyway I guess we get a nice surprise. 
I am glad we stayed team yellow


----------



## medic9114fun

I have been struggling with anxiety before this and my dr is seeing me every 2 weeks right now to monitor me and my moods. He already told me and hubby that it's possible I could have pnd too. Hoping not but we will see. I very much wanted a girl but I keep looking on the bright side that baby is healthy and many never get this far so I should be happy and I'm lucky to be where I am


----------



## Katiie

It must be hard to be told one thing and then get another. 

Personally I think, as this is your first baby???
You shouldn't have to worry too much about Pnd, it's all such a blur. Wait until you see that little boy in your arms. He will look so precious, beautiful and the second your eyes meet you'll feel that love. 

My son went straight of my boob the second he was placed on my tummy :haha: and that first moment, I'll just never forget. 
Little boys are amazing. 
I wouldn't change anything about my son for the world. Don't get me wrong! I wanted a girl first but I'm SOOOO glad we had our boy. He's perfect. Completes me and I can't imagine my life without him. 

I'm glad the doctors are keeping an eye on you. There's so much you can do to help with Pnd too. Especially when that gorgeous little man is here. 
Time goes so quickly, I cannot wait to enjoy those first moments with my second and share them with my first. 

Hugs. 
We understand how you feel hun, not completely, but I want you to know you are not alone. 
If you want someone to speak to about how you feel, you button bash your way on here and I promise someone will reply.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## medic9114fun

Thanks it nice to know people understand. It's been a roller coaster from the start with my emotions and on and off depression/anxiety. My family dr said oh just hormones but I've been horrid to those around me a lot and it makes it worse. I'm just happy my ob listened to me and keeping an eye on it. 

I'm sure I will be fine with my little boy once he's here and likely sooner. Just a shock to find out. Very happy to find out now and not when he arrived lol. 

Thanks again ladies. Nice to be able to talk openly and not feel judged :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

I think having a son first is an amazing gift to future daughters as every girl needs a big brother. My girls adore their big brother and he really looks out for them. But it will take some time to adjust we are all here for you with no judgment.
I had pnd with all of my babies but it cleared up quickly with the right meds my advice would be if you don't feel right see someone straight away don't try to battle through on your own trust me its not worth it


----------



## Katiie

Quiet in here!

Can't believe it's going to be Christmas before we know it and then we will be counting the days of jan down ready for labour watch!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is quiet in here. Everyone must be busy or just getting really tired LOL

Anyone else noticing that they are wearing out sooner in the day? My body also seems not to be able to handle it as easily. If I am not tired my back, hips or belly hurts&#8230;.


----------



## Katiie

Yes! :wave:

Tonight it got to 5pm and I was nodding off while dinner was cooking. 
Even during dinner I was trying not to fall asleep. 

Now it's 2:49am and I'm wide awake!!! Without even having a sleep!


----------



## Likklegemz

Allfor and Katie yep defiantly flaking in the evening! I've got building work going on which should be finished by the end of the week - but everything is taking it out of me! 

Add in is anyone finding themselves waking up in the middle of the night?


----------



## ksilme

Hey, how are you all? 

I feel tired all day and then when I finally sleep, I too wake up in the middle of the night, and really struggle to get back to sleep again :( my back is so sore and painful now too, I think it's not helped by me scrubbing floors and showers at work, only have til next Fri though :) :) but it is painful throughout the day and then once I am in bed, I can't get back out again :( unless I have been lying on my side - it's generally if I am in bed on laptop so sitting or lying on back that I really struggle to get up again :( x 
other than that I am still loving being pregnant though, can't wait til she is here :) she is wriggling around right now :) she is always on my right side :) 


Has anyone felt short of breath? I am Sat on a sofa on my break and suddenly feel like I can't breathe :( not the first time it's happened either :( x


----------



## Katiie

I get out of breath a lot. Welcome to third tri haha it's completely normal xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yes!! True to all those symptoms! I'm doing work for the flu clinics so I'm on my feet less and just reading out the info about flu and I'm gasping for air if I talk too fast lol! Having periodic insomnia too, get up at 3 to pee and I'm wide awake!! So annoying. Did a lot of renovation work this weekend and I'm not sure if I overdid it or like you guys were talking about seperatjng abs but my bump was sooo sore just above my belly button!! Ouchy! Crazy that everyone is hitting or has already hit the 30 week mark! Eek some of us won't even see 40! Unreal!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too get out of breath all the time. I have had to take my rescue inhaler the other day and it is a bit better but I am noticing that I am a bit weesy.


----------



## Pernae

Oh yes! Me too.. Actually am starting to feel actually pregnant! LOL going out of breath and being worn out all the time.. not being able to walk for long.. my lower back is sore.. my eyes are getting dry all time... I'm feeling thirsty all time.. my tummy is exploding lol and being garnished with new stretch marks.. and to top it off, I think something is wrong with my pelvic floor muscle.. meh.. Can't wait for the baby.. 

On a brighter note, I had my 4d scan and the dr said that everything is fine!! ^^


----------



## Pernae

So It's my 31st week, and I still have a posterior low lying placenta. :cry:
Does any of you ladies have that? or do you think it might change and go up as they say when the baby gets bigger? I really am worried.. I'm scared shitless of having a C-section..:nope:


----------



## baby1wanted

Pernae said:


> So It's my 31st week, and I still have a posterior low lying placenta. :cry:
> Does any of you ladies have that? or do you think it might change and go up as they say when the baby gets bigger? I really am worried.. I'm scared shitless of having a C-section..:nope:

I'm in same position... Low lying but posterior at 31 weeks. At 20 weeks they said it was 90% likely to move up. Now they're saying its more like 50:50 to have to have a section. It's not my ideal outcome at all but I've made my peace that there's not much I can do but hope. And that whatever is the safest way to get my little man out is what's best. We're going to make a lot of sacrifices being a mummy, if I have to have a section I just view it as one sacrifice of many to come :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too had a low lying with my second and as he got bigger it moved up just enough for a safe vag delivery!! So yes there is still a chance. I hope it still moves for you 2 !!


----------



## Helsie

Hi ladies - can I join you? Due Feb 20th, not sure what it is yet :) I think it will end up coming early though as bump is quite big and I have severe PGP, so my consultant is likely not going to let me go to term.

How is everyone else finding it at the moment? I'm exhausted all the time and collapsing all over the place - not so fun!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome! By u/s we have the same due date! So are you team yellow or babe just hasn't been cooperating?! We're going for a 4d scan on Wednesday... I might get the tech to write down the gender and surprise oh with a reveal (just for him, I don't wanna know!) for Xmas or our anniversary in jan... Just struggling to decide if I can trust him with the secret!


----------



## allforthegirl

I would have the same worry&#8230;. what if he goes crazy and starts buying stuff in the colour babe would wear???? Ugh that is a hard one!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome Helsie! 
Thanks AFTG. I've made my peace with the idea of an elective section if necessary but am keeping everything crossed to be able to do a vaginal delivery. I want to know what labour is like! :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

I can't believe how far along we all are :shock: scary!

I'm totally huge...baby on the 90th centile :wacko: and nervous as heck :haha:

I'm positive it's another boy...saw bits at my last scan :dohh: was really hoping to not see but I guess when doing measurements on the femur they think we don't know what to look for :winkwink:

Think I'll tell them to get me to look away on the next scan in three weeks. 

Hoping you ladies that have low lying placentas at the moment..I think by 32 weeks if they're goin to move up it'll be by then...fingers crossed for you :flower:

XxX


----------



## allforthegirl

My chunker is in the 80th% and my specialist said that is around 10% off, so maybe baby will be smaller than you think. Though with this being my 5th I am sure he will be closer to the 9lbs mark. He looks chunk in the face already, i can't wait to squish his little cheeks. :cloud9:


----------



## OurLilFlu

allforthegirl said:


> I would have the same worry. what if he goes crazy and starts buying stuff in the colour babe would wear???? Ugh that is a hard one!!

Hahah I don't think he'd go overboard on anything obvious like that. It's the first grandchild for both sides so we're basically not buying anything until after the shower... I think he might slip with mentionning he/she or boy/girl in conversation lol I don't know what to do!! Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I would have the same worry. what if he goes crazy and starts buying stuff in the colour babe would wear???? Ugh that is a hard one!!
> 
> Hahah I don't think he'd go overboard on anything obvious like that. It's the first grandchild for both sides so we're basically not buying anything until after the shower... I think he might slip with mentionning he/she or boy/girl in conversation lol I don't know what to do!! LolClick to expand...

Phew.. I know I would have a hard time not buying things or saying anything, cause I would probably talk about it with my close friends then just come out in convo :haha:


----------



## Pernae

Welcome Helsie!! :flower:

Oh yay the sacrifices! Heehee.. I'm open to all options now really, as there is nothing I can do about it either. Thank you everyone! I still am hoping though.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I am so very tired right now&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Baileeboo77

I am only exhausted during the day and stay away at night it sucks!


----------



## Helsie

Neversaynever said:


> I can't believe how far along we all are :shock: scary!
> 
> I'm totally huge...baby on the 90th centile :wacko: and nervous as heck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> XxX

Eeek! I am the same - almost had a heart attack at the femur length in particular - 99% percentile - what the hell?!?! With you on this, nervous as anything!

How are we all this morning? I'm exhausted and stropping at OH who has gone back to bed for a nap because he's slept on the sofa for weeks after I've evicted him. Anyone else having issues sharing a bed at the moment?


----------



## baby1wanted

Helsie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how far along we all are :shock: scary!
> 
> I'm totally huge...baby on the 90th centile :wacko: and nervous as heck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> XxX
> 
> Eeek! I am the same - almost had a heart attack at the femur length in particular - 99% percentile - what the hell?!?! With you on this, nervous as anything!
> 
> How are we all this morning? I'm exhausted and stropping at OH who has gone back to bed for a nap because he's slept on the sofa for weeks after I've evicted him. Anyone else having issues sharing a bed at the moment?Click to expand...

Another one here measuring on 90th percentile, February is generating big babies! :haha:

DH was evicted a while back mainly for his own good. With bathroom trips and the effort it takes to turn I was waking him too often in the night considering he then has long shifts at work. We sleep together at weekends but he's better off elsewhere during the week. It'll be the same when little one arrives, I'm planning to bf and there's no point both of us being disturbed in the night especially when he then has to go to work. He has a long commute and I'd never forgive myself if anything happened to him on the road because he was so tired. So he'll stay in separate room, joining us on weekends. 
When we're both back in workand I've stopped bfing then any night time duties will be shared but until then I'm viewing it as my responsibility!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have no problems with taking the majority of responsibility of our baby, but I will expect and demand that he starts to take more for the other four. Especially for the first two-three months.


----------



## Dancerforlife

2 months left!

I had complete previa last pregnancy that moved to low lying at 28 weeks and just barely out of the way at 32 weeks so they let me deliver vaginally. Had low lying this time again but it had moved by 28 weeks, so there's definitely still a good chance it'll move up for you ladies if it's low lying at the moment, baby has a lot more growing to do.

I'm with you AFTG, I can't imagine dealing with 4 on top of a newborn but DH will need to help a lot with DD once baby is here. DD never took a bottle well so I was responsible for all feedings as the food source, really hoping this babe takes to it better so the duties can be split. I'm sure DH is not :haha:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL! Super tired lately.

I'm struggling on what I need to buy, I'm sure there's loads of things I'm missing, but I really haven't got a clue! I've got a few clothes not much though as white, cream and yellow has started to bore me!

I attended my first anti natal class tonight, bit scared. Saw a video of a 
Day giving birth and have freaked out! 

Consultant and midwife appointments have gone well, but like everyone else I'm just tired. Baby's not been as active the last two days compared to earlier on. Phoned midwife to be safe but she said its nothing to worry about! Can't believe I've got 10 weeks to go!

Love to all x x x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Try not to panic likklegems! You'll get through labor and be amazed at what your body can do! And there's always drugs. Lol! My first was 12 days late and 9lbs 12oz. And he was delivered vaginally. And I'm a total wuss when it comes to pain. If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

Been gone a while (just got back from visiting family in the U.S.) and have been catching up.

Pernae- I'm with you! At 20 weeks had a low-lying posterior placenta. Have another scan in 2 weeks to check the progress, and I'm hoping with everything I have in me that the placenta has moved (and that baby is head down or gets that way before birth!). I had a EMCS with my first and desperately want a VBAC this time. As long as the placenta and LO cooperate, I should at least be good for trying naturally. I think I will literally cry for days--or weeks--if I have to get a planned c-section.

And since I haven't had a recent scan I don't know what percentile this LO is, but my DS was also in the 90th+ percentile in the 3rd trim and EVERYONE told me how huge he was going to be (estimated by birth at 10+ lbs). When he was born he was a perfectly normal 8lbs 2oz, so I'm taking all estimations on this LO with a little grain of salt.

And re: splitting the baby duties. My mom is coming to stay with us for 5 weeks starting around my due date, so she will be here to help with our DS and new baby where needed. DH and I will be sharing a room (don't have anywhere else for either of us to go anyway, especially with my mom staying in the spare room) but with our DS, DH slept through all night wakings/feedings no matter how much noise we made (he'd wake up in the morning and ask, "did he STTN?" and I'd be like, "no, I was out 5 times!" men!) so not worried about DH being too bothered. Depending on how tired I am I'll probably get out more often if our DS is woken up by the baby but DH will definitely be expected to help on his days off. I'm planning to EBF but had a low supply with our DS so combi-fed from when DS was 3 / 4 weeks old. So if I can EBF this one I'll do all feedings, if we have to combi-feed DH and I will take turns (or I'll do all bf and he all bottle-feeds). Gotta see how it plays out though. Keeping my fx'd there are no bf'ing problems like last time though.

I had a baby shower while I was in the U.S. and am now fully stocked on pink items :) We have more clothes than I think we'll ever use. Definitely covered for the first 6 months!


----------



## ksilme

Hi ladies, hope you are all well :) 
I have a question.. I had the whooping cough vaccination a week ago tomorrow morning, it was very painful in the first few days, and was red and sswollen, it stopped hurting after 3-4 days and Bihar assumed the redness and swelling had gone down, bit last night it was so so itchy, that I looked and it was red and lumpy, like hives? And twice the size it was over the weekend :( should I go to docs about it or leave it and see if it goes? Xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Id take a benadryl, if that doesn't help I would go call my doctor at least!


----------



## allforthegirl

You need to call the Dr when ever you have any reaction to a vaccination. Looks like you have had allergic reaction to me. My DS had something very similar to one of his shots, I think it was the flu, and it looked much like that!!


----------



## ksilme

:( in doctors waiting room now, and been worried about decreased movements too so gonna mention that, it's been since the jab :( have felt her move enough but still less than normal :( she is moving around now though xx will update x


----------



## allforthegirl

Hope everything works well for you!! :hugs:

I too was being monitored last night as my irritable uterus is working up again. I am just glad it isn't changing my cervix, just making me nervous is all.


----------



## Itsychik

ksilme, any update? What'd they say?

Thinking of you! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ksilme...hope all is ok. I'd have said deffo get checked out so you made the right move. 

AFTG glad you're ok too :thumbup:

AFM had my weekly BP check with MW today and all ok still thank goodness! I did ask about the predicted baby weight and she chuckled as she said 9lb 6oz if it carries on following the chart :shock: my son was only 6 lb 7oz :wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey feb ladies! 

Sorry to hear about that vaccine reaction, ill be watching for an update! Hope third tri is still treating everyone alright, I've been just pooped! 

Had our 3D scan this am! Saying babe is about 3lbs right now, tech predicted 8.5 lbs and 21 inches. Chubby cheeks and legs (don't have a pic printed of the thunder thighs) we got a cd and DVD but my laptop drive is broken! Any gender guesses now?! The tech from the beginning said she'd call it a he and not to read into it so its hard to see it as a girl after having someone call it a boy for an hour! Lol


----------



## medic9114fun

Well I don't know percentile a but at the 3d4d scan the tech said baby had very long legs and definately has chubby cheeks. I have a feeling he will be a big boy. Hubby isn't tiny and neither am I. 

I also have low Lying placenta and it's anterior :( the tech says low lying but my ob says it should be ok. Still have yet another scan booked in 2 weeks to see if it has moved. Hasn't at all yet. Baby is also transverse or breech every scan and I can tell he hasn't moved at all. I'm so tired of being kicked in the colon. 

I also wish hubby could feel baby move but unfortunately I usually only feel it inside and nothing outside :( 

Fingers crossed for placenta moving and baby moving. My dr said baby may not be moving head down due to the low anterior placenta too. Apparently makes it harder ? 

Not even born and just as stubborn as hubby lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha! Just realized I didn't post the pic! Here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Ha! Just realized I didn't post the pic! Here!

OH MY!! :kiss: so cute!! What great pics you got!!!:flower:


----------



## ksilme

LilFlu - beautiful pics :) 

AFM, doc was not worried at all about my arm, just measured it and said it was a localised reaction and not to worry, it will clear up :)

However, he was concerned about the reduced movements, so got the doppler out and couldn't find heartbeat :( then did blood pressure, which was high, but he said he expected that through anxiety.
He phoned DAU and told them the situation, they said to come in, so after waiting until 4.45pm to see doc (appt was at 4), went home and picked hubby up and off we went in rush hour traffic to the hospital which is half an hour away. 
We got there about 5.30ish so not too bad, waited until 6.15 and went in, obs were done, everything fine, then put on the monitor, as soon as she put the monitor on me, Zoey kicked it, extremely hard!! typical really lol
she then was moving ALOT! was told we would be monitored for 20 mins, but because she rolled and the monitor lost her briefly, the criteria wasn't met, so had to stay on monitor for a bit longer, then a bit longer and then a bit longer again. eventually, after an hour, the nurse came in and said she wasn't happy with it, because after the movement, her heart rate had gone up from the 140's to 160's and stayed like that for 15-20 mins and then gradually went back down to 140's again, but because of this, she wanted the doctor to take a look. The doctor came in and said she was happy with it, it wasn't perfect but it wasn't necessarily a worry, especially seeing as the monitor had lost her and she was moving all the time. So, we thought we were going home, then the nurse comes back and says they have changed their mind, the doctor is now talking to registrar to get second opinion. About 10 mins later, she comes back again and informs us we have to come back in an hour (9.15pm) to be monitored again, to be safe.
So we went for a mcdonalds, and came back an hour later, waited another 30-40 mins and then was put back on monitor, this time everything was perfect and met criteria at 20 mins exactly so was discharged, I am now finally in bed about to watch a programme and go to sleep, but thought I would update you first :) Thanks for the support and hopefully Zoey will behave from now on lol xx 
nurse just said keep an eye on things, and if I am ever worried, just come back in, as it will be the one time I didn't come in that things would go wrong, so dont worry about wasting their time as they would always rather check all is well :)

I am glad they were so thorough though, unlike most docs these days :(


----------



## medic9114fun

Glad everything checked out fine in the end. How scarey though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh gosh that sounds horrible.

My LO did the same thing when they put the monitor on him. He really didn't like it. He was moving so much his heart rate was spiking to 180, that was freaky but they didn't seemed worried about it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Medic what a cutie!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Glad all is ok ksilme and Zoey is too :flower:

Deffo get checked out EVERYONE if your babies movements reduce or are different to normal. Always better to be safe than sorry :flower:

XxX


----------



## ksilme

This is a pic of why they monitored her again, her heart rate increased for quite a whole and then slowly came back down again, which they were worried about xx


----------



## Itsychik

Glad everything is OK!


----------



## Helsie

Glad everything is ok xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> This is a pic of why they monitored her again, her heart rate increased for quite a whole and then slowly came back down again, which they were worried about xx
> View attachment 706379

Was she moving around a lot during that spike?


----------



## Katiie

Your little zoey is a cheeky monkey already! Scathing mummy like that. 
I know exactly how you feel though - Cameron (my first born) was EXACTLY the same. He scared us a good 3/4 times and everytime I had to be monitored. 
It was because of my stupid placenta blocking the movements lol. I feel sooooo much more this time because it's on the back. 

I've just got back from Tenerife. 
It's SOOOOO cold.
Was so nice to have a holiday though. It was so lovely and warm and I celebrated my birthday with non alcoholic cocktails :) 
Had a lovely time! However it was bloody difficult to walk everywhere haha it took me an extra 10/15 minutes wherever we went and the hills!! Even longer lol!!
My son and boyfriend had a brilliant time. 

Now count down to
Christmas, 
New Year,
My boyfriends birthday,
THEN BABY!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't have anything going in January so it is going to one long month with nothing going on. Other than wait for baby to show up!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

My birthday and baby shower are in January! So it's 
Moving... As soon as the floors are done...
Kurtis's Family Xmas dec 15
Christmas
Boxing Day
New Years
Baby shower my birthday
Valentines
Due date/ my brothers birthday!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I got the results from my glucose test and all is well, but my iron is low so had to start supplements. Could explain complete exhaustion. But then so can two boys, a husband working late, & a full time job. Lol

My cousin's two week old son died on Friday morning. Complete and total shock. Funeral should be sometime this week. I don't even know what to say to my cousin or how he is handling this at all. So devastating.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness! What happened?! That's such terrible news! I couldn't even imagine what your cousin must be going through, there are no words! Huge hugs to your family!


----------



## Itsychik

3x- Oh no! Your poor cousin :cry: I can't even imagine how I would cope with that. I remember when my LO was just a few days old (on our second day home from the hospital) just standing next to his crib, watching him as he slept, and crying so hard (hormones) because he was so vulnerable and I felt like anything could happen. I just can't imagine how your cousin and his partner must feel. How devastating :(


----------



## Itsychik

I think time is FLYING past. I've had a busy few months, and soon we have Christmas/New Years, then a thousand birthdays in January (my SIL and her 2 kids, my brother and dad, and 7 other friends and/or their children) and my maternity leave starts on January 25th! Just over 6 more weeks of working, and in the meantime trying to finish things up at work and train my replacement. Time is going to FLY.

This Friday we have our 3D ultrasound :happydance: and next Thursday an ultrasound with the midwife to check on the location of the placenta (fingers crossed it has moved up, as it was low at 20 weeks).


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow, I've missed loads lately! Sorry I've been AWOL. I'll read thru thread tomorrow after work and do personals then!

In the meantime, is anyone having really bad lower back pain?

Love to all x x x


----------



## Masonsbaby

Our school summer holidays start in a week and a half so will be sleep ins and lazing by the pool for 7 weeks yay! then the kids go back 10 days before my due date


----------



## Katiie

Does your baby like to hang up by your ribs or down below?

My son was always in my ribs and was 4 days overdue. 

This baby (I'm guessing it's coz it's my second and everything is loose) is ALWAYS low. I can feel her or him moving their head, hiccups make my bum feel funny :haha: and sometimes it feels like it's gonna stick a hand out of me and start waving :haha:

I wonder if they will arrive early!
Share your experiences! 

I'm just interested :)


----------



## allforthegirl

My LO is low and I feel him more and more in my ribs, the worse feeling is when he stretches and he pushes on my pelvic cavity and ribs at the same time&#8230;. what a stinker!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I haven't gotten any rib pokes yet! I know babe is head down but he/she must still not be able to reach! All the movement is pretty low or like in my sides lol


----------



## Dancerforlife

I was wondering the same thing katiie, DD was high the whole time and this baby is hanging out way down low. I think you're right that everything is looser and I hope it means she'll come earlier, I really don't want to go over again!


----------



## medic9114fun

This is my first but baby has been low whole time. Breech or transverse too. I also have low anterior placenta so maybe that makes a difference. 

Last day I've been feeling more movement in my mid tummy so I'm hoping maybe he has turned or is turning? 

Ultrasound next week to check placenta and position.


----------



## allforthegirl

I seriously just have a short torso. So he gets me in both places at once. I know he is head down 100% as he was on the u/s today. That makes him head down for over two months now. What a crazy boy


----------



## Itsychik

This LO is higher than my DS was. MW said uterus was high from like 12 weeks so bump is pretty hard/firm up top and pretty loose below :blush:

I'm in NO hurry for baby to arrive though, so I'm hoping she doesn't come before my due date. Although on/around my due date would work well :)

I also had a low anterior placenta at 20 weeks. I had a scan next week but mw called and moved it to tomorrow (no complaints here!) so I'm keeping my fx'd that the scan shows baby head down and placenta moved up. Desperately hoping for a VBAC.

And on Friday we have our 3D ultrasound! :happydance:

Random question: do you ladies think it's too early to be washing baby clothes and putting them away? I started a couple weeks ago but have this silly feeling that they'll somehow get dirty or something if they sit in the drawers for another 2 months. I only did one load so far but am itching to get everything else washed/put away as well while I have time and the energy to do it.

And how far in advanced do you think you can make up the crib?

And speaking of crib, what will your LO's be sleeping in/how will you keep them warm? Will you be using blankets, sleeping bags, something else?

Just some things I've been wondering!


----------



## Katiie

Itsychik said:


> And on Friday we have our 3D ultrasound! :happydance:
> 
> Random question: do you ladies think it's too early to be washing baby clothes and putting them away? I started a couple weeks ago but have this silly feeling that they'll somehow get dirty or something if they sit in the drawers for another 2 months. I only did one load so far but am itching to get everything else washed/put away as well while I have time and the energy to do it.
> 
> And how far in advanced do you think you can make up the crib?
> 
> And speaking of crib, what will your LO's be sleeping in/how will you keep them warm? Will you be using blankets, sleeping bags, something else?
> 
> Just some things I've been wondering!

First of all, have a lovely scan!!! Share the pics!

I'm not washing ANYTHING until January. Purely because I want to be busy all January so it goes quicker :haha: 
I've taken the clothes out the packets, we only have vests & sleep suits and jumpers. I'll buy outfits when we know the gender (my poor next account!!) 
They are also in the draw. Baby only has the one draw, in my chest of draws. S/he will be in with us for as long as possible to give my son his space. Outfits will go into his wardrobe but sleep suits and vests are staying in my draw incase of late night nappy leaks!

Baby will be sleeping in a gliding crib, that we don't have yet :haha: we are going to borrow my nephews. We are putting it up middle of January. I won't make it up (like put sheets on it) till my due date probably. I'm a dust worrier even though I clean everyday! 
I'm enjoying the space we have at the moment. When s/he arrives we will be strapped for space but I cannot wait. 

Baby will be wearing short sleeved best, sleep suit and have a blanket for bed. 
Exactly the same as my son. 
If we have a colder night I'll use another thin blanket (cellular probably) and a long sleeved vest. 
I didn't like the sleeping bags. A pain up the backside to wash and dry when you don't have a tumble drier. 

Hope this has helped a little!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie I'm doing the same as you - washing everything in January when I'm off work - hope it'll pass the time quickly! I need to get my tumbler connected, bought and in place but need a hole in the wall for the vent!


----------



## Itsychik

My maternity leave starts January 27th. And while I theoretically know I'll have loads of time, I just _want_ to do it all now! :)

I'm a dust worrier too (I'm allergic to dust mites) so that's a good point about the bed, Katie. Maybe I'll content myself with washing the sheets, etc (can always wash them again as due date approaches :haha:).

The new LO will be going into DS's old room so I've already cleaned out the dresser and cabinet we used for DS (the dresser is full with the clothes we're going to be reusing up until 18 months plus the new stuff we've bought/been given).


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> This LO is higher than my DS was. MW said uterus was high from like 12 weeks so bump is pretty hard/firm up top and pretty loose below :blush:
> 
> I'm in NO hurry for baby to arrive though, so I'm hoping she doesn't come before my due date. Although on/around my due date would work well :)
> 
> I also had a low anterior placenta at 20 weeks. I had a scan next week but mw called and moved it to tomorrow (no complaints here!) so I'm keeping my fx'd that the scan shows baby head down and placenta moved up. Desperately hoping for a VBAC.
> 
> And on Friday we have our 3D ultrasound! :happydance:
> 
> Random question: do you ladies think it's too early to be washing baby clothes and putting them away? I started a couple weeks ago but have this silly feeling that they'll somehow get dirty or something if they sit in the drawers for another 2 months. I only did one load so far but am itching to get everything else washed/put away as well while I have time and the energy to do it.
> 
> And how far in advanced do you think you can make up the crib?
> 
> And speaking of crib, what will your LO's be sleeping in/how will you keep them warm? Will you be using blankets, sleeping bags, something else?
> 
> Just some things I've been wondering!

I washed all 0-3 months baby stuff. Since I have the irritable uterus, I just want to make sure that it he comes early then we are somewhat ready for him. they are not put away as I have no place to put them, so they are washed and folded and put in a box. Though I put in the baby bag to take with me to the hospital.

Well I have had the crib up for a LONG time now. I bought one and had no place to store it, so we just just got our room ready and set it up and the things we buy have been put in there.

Until he is sleeping throughout the night he will be co-sleeping with us. For me it just makes sleeping and BF a lot easier. I will only use a sleep bag if he is not sleeping with me. I plan on baby wearing so he will with me 90% of the time.


----------



## Katiie

:hehe: If I was due late feb I'd start washing February 1st x


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> :hehe: If I was due late feb I'd start washing February 1st x

I'm afraid that once my mat leave starts I'll get too lazy to do anything productive!

With my DS I had an energy spurt ("nesting") at around 30 - 32 weeks and then everything kind of slowly tapered off after that.


----------



## Katiie

I washed everything on my first day if may leave with my son! 
Packed my hospital bag too lol. 

We were about to move though. 
But this time I'm waiting :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I still haven't thought that far ahead!! We still haven't moved, I'm ordering carpet for the spare rooms today! Argh! 
Still don't really have a clue when to go on mat leave... I wanna be done now but that's just silly and I know I'll be bored even if its only 2 weeks before he/she is here!


----------



## Helsie

I'm self-employed and actually started mine a couple of weeks back as I've had so many problems, it was just getting impossible to work. I've been bored out of mind and I have a house to sort, panicking a bit!

Sent my claim for maternity allowance off last week as well; does anyone know roughly how long hmrc tend to take about it? I'm fed up with having no money coming in!


----------



## Katiie

I have no idea! My bf lost his job in June and still hasn't found anything :(
So we are on benefits and job seekers. 

Struggling so much it's unreal but we will make it all stretch. We don't have a choice.


----------



## Dancerforlife

It would be lovely to have a week or two before baby to take care of some of the sorting and relax a bit but the US is so behind in mother's rights, I'll be working until labor and then 10 weeks off before I'm back to work (all but 2 weeks unpaid). 

Our crib and dresser haven't yet arrived but we finally got the nursery painted and the new glider is here so starting to feel like things are coming together. I spent an hour ironing curtains last night lol I think my nesting has begun. 

Anyone else having a second girl or second boy? I haven't bought more than a few things for baby knowing it's another girl and I already have everything from DD1. Should really go through the storage bins and see what all I have and what all I could need but feeling pretty laid back about it thus far.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> It would be lovely to have a week or two before baby to take care of some of the sorting and relax a bit but the US is so behind in mother's rights, I'll be working until labor and then 10 weeks off before I'm back to work (all but 2 weeks unpaid).
> 
> Our crib and dresser haven't yet arrived but we finally got the nursery painted and the new glider is here so starting to feel like things are coming together. I spent an hour ironing curtains last night lol I think my nesting has begun.
> 
> Anyone else having a second girl or second boy? I haven't bought more than a few things for baby knowing it's another girl and I already have everything from DD1. Should really go through the storage bins and see what all I have and what all I could need but feeling pretty laid back about it thus far.

OMG only 10 weeks that is just ridiculous!! What do you do with baby while at work? :wacko: By 10 weeks you have just finally really got BFing down and baby is growing at good pace. That just makes me sad for you. :sad1: 

My nesting has been bugging me for a bit now. I am just glad that I was able to do some of it. Hoping after xmas I will be ale to get more done!!

I am done having children myself, but I think five boys is going to be more than enough to handle!! LMAO:dohh:


----------



## Katiie

Oh my goodness people are getting pumpkins this week !!!
I am on Thursday!

Eeeeep! This is going quick.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Makes me sad too aftg! Thankfully I work from home so we're currently looking for a college student who will be off school and can come watch her during the day while I work so I can still bf through the day and not be separated. But if we can't find anyone she'll go to daycare. Which really breaks my heart to think of LO at daycare at 10 weeks :cry: What makes matters worse is I don't qualify for FMLA (haven't been with the company for a full year yet) so they are not legally obligated to have a position for me when I return. I haven't heard of them turning anyone away so not too worried about it but still a bit unsettling.

I know no matter what she'll be alright but is hard when DD was home for nearly a year before she started daycare. 

I don't blame you, after 2 I feel I may be done! Did you buy anything new for LO? I suppose with 5 boys you've probably got loads of clothes!


----------



## allforthegirl

Of course I bought him some new things. I wasn't sure how much of my clothing would come back. Plus I think it is nice for him to look different from the others LOL. It makes me feel that he is special for being him. Though a majority of the stuff will be hand-me-downs. I am good with that!! 

Hopefully you do find someone, such a pity that she would have to go to day care so early. Here you can't get daycare for less that 18 months most places. Which still doesn't make sense when we only get the one year off. It makes it hard for the working mom.

Wowzers this little guy is just moving his hands around big time. Usually all I feel are his feet up by my ribs, but I have good powerful movement down by my hair line. Feels so weird LOL


----------



## Katiie

Had the midwife today,
Baby is still head down!
And facing my right apparently. 

Hb is 144
Oh and my fundal height is 35cm!

Got my growth scan next week. Hoping they say it's all water!


----------



## Helsie

Hi ladies, feeling a bit sad today as just had my results from the glucose fasting test back and I've developed gestational diabetes. Feeling so anxious now, although by catching it I know we can manage it. Bit upset though as it was only through insisting that I got tested for it as they ignored my concerns for so long. :cry:


----------



## Itsychik

Dancerforlife- I'm from the U.S. (all of my friends still live there) and everyone is always so surprised how much leave I get here in NL. My best friend worked till her due date, had her baby 10 hours later, and was back at work within 3 weeks because they couldn't afford for her to be off any longer. I think it's really unfortunate/unfair how it's managed in the U.S. Here in NL you're required to stop working 4 WEEKS before your due date, and I tried to push this back (so that I could work longer and use more leave after baby comes) and not only is it apparently illegal for the company to let me work longer, everyone I talked to was like, "You can't do that! You NEED your rest!" Such a different attitude entirely than in the U.S. Makes me sad for all of my U.S. friends.

My DS went to daycare when he was 12 weeks old (I won't lie... I cried the first time I dropped him off) but once I got used to it things worked fine. This time I'm taking off a total of 6 months--4 paid 2 unpaid--(starting 1 month before due date), so will go back when LO is 5 months old.

I had a mw appointment today and a growth scan/check the placenta. Got results from blood test and baby has a positive blood group, so had to get the Rh- injection. Baby is in 48th percentile but growing well. Placenta is still low but has moved away from cervix :happydance: LO is butt-down but still has time to turn.

Overall a good appointment! Now just waiting for 3D scan this Friday :-D


----------



## Itsychik

Helsie said:


> Hi ladies, feeling a bit sad today as just had my results from the glucose fasting test back and I've developed gestational diabetes. Feeling so anxious now, although by catching it I know we can manage it. Bit upset though as it was only through insisting that I got tested for it as they ignored my concerns for so long. :cry:

aww, I'm sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm still waiting on my blood results from the initial testing (as I was borderline with my DS).

Good for you for pushing the test. Have they discussed what steps they'll want you to take to keep it under control? What was your sugar score/reading?


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else's ms coming back? I have no appetite right now at all!! I am not eating much during the day and then I am hungry at night but only can eat a couple bites! It really sucks.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Maybe I should get shopping haha I have literally bought 2 outfits for baby but you're right it would be nice for LO to have a few non hand-me-downs as her own :) I have a few colleagues in Canada and knew there was a year off but didn't realize daycares didn't take kids until 18 months!

Itsy, that's crazy that it's illegal! Sounds like a great approach though I would love if the U.S. had that kind of attitude, instead my clients are trying to squeeze every ounce of work out of me they can before I go into labor.

Congrats on the great appointments Katiie and Itsy :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the GD Helsie, a friend of mine had it with her pregnancy a few months ago but with proper management she made it to 39 weeks and had a healthy baby boy :flower:


----------



## ksilme

hey, been away from here for what seems like ages lol missed loads 
but hope all is well, sorry Helsie about gestational diabetes, my mum had it on the youngest sister and it's not nice but can be managed and at least you caught it, well done for pushing for test :) x

I feel so lucky with maternity leave/pay, I start maternity on the 27th Dec, but on holiday now, from last Fri til maternity starts :) mainly because I am so short, that my bump means I can't drive lol and it is a half hour commute either way :( get to sort the house though :) and hopefully before xmas :) I get a year off, the last 3 months are unpaid but I reckon we will be ok, if not I will just go back a bit early :) xx

Had midwife today, all is good, Zoey is moving more again now, the midwife reckons she just calmed down because of the reaction I had to the vaccination :) she was head down - first time lol - fundal height is 31cm so pretty much dead on :) 

Birthplan on 8th Jan :0 where is this time going xx


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else's ms coming back? I have no appetite right now at all!! I am not eating much during the day and then I am hungry at night but only can eat a couple bites! It really sucks.

haha, my m/s never really went away. Does that count? 

I still get up 4 - 5 times a week and spend the first 15 minutes of the day throwing up.

Although I've had a few things make me spontaneously nauseous recently (like trying to eat a certain type of soup and I thought I was going to run to the toilet... or we made meatloaf last week and after one bite I was gagging)


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme what country are you in? Great new baby is down. Makes the rest of the wait a tiny bit less stressful if she is ready!! P.S. I am very tiny too :haha:

Itsychik Well that is just horrible that you have been dealing with ms this long. You are a trooper!! But yes that last part sounds like me. I am generally good until I take that bite of food. What is up with that??


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> Itsychik Well that is just horrible that you have been dealing with ms this long. You are a trooper!! But yes that last part sounds like me. I am generally good until I take that bite of food. What is up with that??

With the meatloaf I think it was a texture thing (a little too 'grainy'/'gritty'). The soup was just a really unique taste (it's called "mustard soup") which I've eaten and liked before but just not this time, apparently. But who knows...pregnancy makes weird/illogical things happen. 

Usually once I'm done throwing up in the morning I'm fine the rest of the day (with a few recent food exceptions) or sometimes at night the heartburn makes me nauseous... But I just felt SO much worse with my last pregnancy that I'm just so grateful that this one is much better that I don't mind the m/s if it stays confined to the mornings. 

I feel for you on the m/s though! I hope it's just a temporary thing for you and that it goes away soon! :flower:


----------



## Masonsbaby

My ms never went away either im still taking zofran twice a day and still get affected by smells sometimes :(


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme what country are you in? Great new baby is down. Makes the rest of the wait a tiny bit less stressful if she is ready!! P.S. I am very tiny too :haha:
> 
> Itsychik Well that is just horrible that you have been dealing with ms this long. You are a trooper!! But yes that last part sounds like me. I am generally good until I take that bite of food. What is up with that??

I am in the UK :) 

I used one of those height and weight machines the other day to see how heavy I am now, still 3lbs lighter than pre pregnancy weight :) BUT I seem to have shrunk by 0.7 of an inch, I am now 4 foot 9.5 :( xx


----------



## ksilme

And I never had morning sickness, but lately been feeling sick fairly often, not bad, but annoying :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> ksilme what country are you in? Great new baby is down. Makes the rest of the wait a tiny bit less stressful if she is ready!! P.S. I am very tiny too :haha:
> 
> Itsychik Well that is just horrible that you have been dealing with ms this long. You are a trooper!! But yes that last part sounds like me. I am generally good until I take that bite of food. What is up with that??
> 
> I am in the UK :)
> 
> I used one of those height and weight machines the other day to see how heavy I am now, still 3lbs lighter than pre pregnancy weight :) BUT I seem to have shrunk by 0.7 of an inch, I am now 4 foot 9.5 :( xxClick to expand...

The reason you shrank could be the redistributed weight do to your growing belly. I am about 5'1" so you are not much shorter than I.:flower:


----------



## Katiie

Your al teeny!
I'm 6ft!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Your al teeny!
> I'm 6ft!

I would be happy to be 5ft lol xx


----------



## Katiie

Id love to be normal average height. 
I hate being tall :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie, 6ft isn't that tall now! I'm 5'8 and I like my height sometimes wishes I was a tad bigger.

My feet on the other side are something I'd love to be a bit more normal, I'm a uk size 9 and in some places need a 10! :(


----------



## Itsychik

I'm 5'2, and always desperately wanted to grow another 3 - 4 inches. I've given up hope at this point though :haha:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Long time no talk on my end ladies, just wanted to check in. I had my baby shower this past Saturday andhad a nice time we got tons of huge nnecessities and now need things like towels, diapers, wipes etc. I have my travel system, crib , bassinet, bath tub, swing, bouncer and crib! I cant think of any other large item I will be needing? !?! I also had an appt Monday at 31+3 days littean was measuring a whopping 4pbs 6oz I know it can be off but he has long legs so we will see! Still haven't been able to get any good pictures of him since 24 weeks, all I know is hes a chubby wubby and I cannot wait to snuggle! I have Maternity pics tomorrow hoping they turn out well!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Sorry I repeated myself and for the typos I have pregnancy brain and its late lol


----------



## Itsychik

Bailee- glad you had a great baby shower! I can't think of any 'big items' you still need (although, pregnancy brain here as well!). Do you have bedding, etc for the crib? Baby monitor? Changing pad and covers?

I think the 'only' things we're still 'missing' are: new changing pad, second baby monitor (because I'm not ready to take the other one out of DS's room), baby carrier (I want an Ergo this time around) and some diapers. I think the rest we pretty much have left over from DS or have already purchased/received. Just need to wash alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the things left over from DS (car seat cover, stroller covers, blankets/towels, etc etc).


----------



## Itsychik

Is anyone planning to send out birth announcements?

Here in NL it's "tradition" to do so, so we've started looking at designs and will be picking out the text soon. Makes everything seem so REAL!


----------



## Katiie

We sent birth annoucements with my son!
I'll be doing it again. I kept one. 
I think as we are team yellow it makes it even nicer. 

We need to get -
- Crib, materess & sheets
- more nappies (only have 1 box atm!)
- breast pump
- comb/brush/clippers set
- buggy handle covers. (The handles are a bit sticky)

... And I think that's it. 
Then I need to wash everything including the car seat covers and the pram covers!!!


----------



## Katiie

Resubscribing. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I am pretty much ready to go. I know that one of the girls are planning something for me in January but I am not sure now what I am supposed to ask for. The only thing that we need honestly would be a swing or bouncy chair. I am not buying a highchair until way later. So now I am clueless&#8230;. Guess baby could always use some new cute toys. I really want those teething beads...


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> I am pretty much ready to go. I know that one of the girls are planning something for me in January but I am not sure now what I am supposed to ask for. The only thing that we need honestly would be a swing or bouncy chair. I am not buying a highchair until way later. So now I am clueless. Guess baby could always use some new cute toys. I really want those teething beads...

I'm also waiting on a high chair as we'd like a new one but will wait till LO is closer to 5 - 6 months old.

At my baby shower we were given a 'Sophie the Giraffe' teething toy (which we didn't have with DS but they're REALLY popular around here) so I thought that was a nice thing to ask for.

By 'teething beads' do you mean something for the baby to chew on? Or like the amber necklaces?


----------



## allforthegirl

My mom gave me a sophie teether already, I also didn't have this previously. The beads I am thinking of are much like the amber ones, but rubber.

https://store.chewbeads.com/v/vspfiles/photos/Hudson - Black-2.jpg

You can get them in all different colours and they are nice to wear. Not tacky looking at all!!
 



Attached Files:







Hudson - Black-2.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katiie

We have an amber teething necklace that was my sons. But he never had trouble with teeth with or without wearing the necklace!

He's still teething now :haha: 2 more to go until the back molars. 

We have a Sophie teether. It's like a dog toy :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

We had our 3D scan this afternoon! :cloud9:

The cord or placenta were in the way most of the time, but we got a few facial pics!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow those are great photos!! Congrats!!


----------



## Katiie

Beautiful!!!!!

I'm seeing our bubs next Thursday :) that's a growth scan though. Not a lovely 3D one xx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Beautiful Itsy I think bub looks like your son!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm petite too, 5' 2", funny that there's a bunch of us short gals on here :)

Hubs finally finished painting the nursery so I am anxiously waiting for him to get the painting stuff out of there so I can start going through all of DD's things to figure out what else I still need. We had Sophie for DD but she never took to it, did anyone find that the necklace helps?

Beautiful pics Itsy! Can't believe we'll be seeing our babes so soon!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I agree, itsy, looks like a spitting image of your DS


----------



## Katiie

I'm seriously excited. 
How's this for a thought....

Some of our babies may arrive next month x


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> I'm seriously excited.
> How's this for a thought....
> 
> Some of our babies may arrive next month x

I SINCERELY hope mine doesn't arrive next month! I absolutely did not want a December or January baby, so my 'compromise' with DH was that we could start trying for a February baby. I'm hoping our LO arrives on her due date or later :thumbup:

But indeed there are several ladies with due dates near the beginning of Feb! Getting into the 'final countdown' soon!


----------



## Katiie

I'm hoping mine comes in January. 
But not too early!! I'm not ready yet!! X


----------



## Neversaynever

Bailieboo...I'm so glad I'm my the only one with a chubster on board...had a growth scan yesterday 31+1 measuring 2 weeks awead and on 90th centile with an estimated weight of 4lb 11oz :saywhat: also have slightly raised fluid level so back in three weeks. 

I'm hoping not l have baby next month although I'm trying to prepare for it...my son was two weeks early but due to PE and being induced/evicted!!

Has anyone else found this pregnancy has flown by if its not your first?

Anyone still struggling on names? We are :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Itsychik

Neversaynever said:


> Bailieboo...I'm so glad I'm my the only one with a chubster on board...had a growth scan yesterday 31+1 measuring 2 weeks awead and on 90th centile with an estimated weight of 4lb 11oz :saywhat: also have slightly raised fluid level so back in three weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping not l have baby next month although I'm trying to prepare for it...my son was two weeks early but due to PE and being induced/evicted!!
> 
> Has anyone else found this pregnancy has flown by if its not your first?
> 
> Anyone still struggling on names? We are :wacko:
> 
> XxX

With my first pregnancy my DS was measuring 3 weeks ahead by 30 weeks, and up until he was born he was estimated to be 10+ lbs! The doctor even suggested I consider a planned c-section (which I declined) but he was born a totally normal 8 lbs 2 oz. So you never know! :)

I definitely think this pregnancy has FLOWN by! I only have 5 weeks of work left! That seems so unreal...

Name we finalized in October :thumbup: but good luck with it! If we were having a boy we still probably wouldn't have the name chosen since DH and I couldn't agree.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bluemoonbubba has been in the hospital because her waters broke. They were able to stop the contractions twice. Though I received a text early this morning that she had her baby. :sad1:She is really upset :sad2: as she really wanted to be able to hold him and nurse him right away. Once I have more info I will update as things go. The poor girl needs all your prayers to make sure he has a speedy recovery!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness, thanks for the update! She was how many weeks again, close to you right? Jeez! Well they are both in good hands and I hope once she gets over the shock of what's happened she can hold him and be joyful for what a miracle they've been through. It will be a tough road for a little bit but they'll be home and enjoying life as a family soon. We'll all be thinking of her!


----------



## Katiie

allforthegirl said:


> Bluemoonbubba has been in the hospital because her waters broke. They were able to stop the contractions twice. Though I received a text early this morning that she had her baby. :sad1:She is really upset :sad2: as she really wanted to be able to hold him and nurse him right away. Once I have more info I will update as things go. The poor girl needs all your prayers to make sure he has a speedy recovery!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Oh my gosh! Thank you for the update. 
Oh bless her heart. 
I'm praying for a very speeding recovery. 
They are both in the best place. 

My friend had her triplets at 30weeks and they were only in the nicu a month! 

I can't believe we've had our first birth :cry:


----------



## chelseynicole

I'm due February 19th with my first. Her name is Audrey Leanne :)


----------



## Katiie

Welcome!
My friends expecting a girl and they are gonna call her Audrey too!


----------



## Baileeboo77

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh my goodness, thanks for the update! She was how many weeks again, close to you right? Jeez! Well they are both in good hands and I hope once she gets over the shock of what's happened she can hold him and be joyful for what a miracle they've been through. It will be a tough road for a little bit but they'll be home and enjoying life as a family soon. We'll all be thinking of her!

Aww poor thing, I hope she is okay as well. As for her little man prayers he has a speedy recovery and his momma can hold him soon. Poor things bless both of their hearts!


----------



## medic9114fun

Well partly good new from my scan yesterday. Baby is finally head down, for now lol. Hoping he stays there

Have to wait until Friday for the results of if my placenta has maybe finally moved up. 

Besides that I've been having a crappy couple days. Hubby has been acting like a jerk an being beyond inconsiderate. I just wanted to smother him with a pillow last night too. He's got a "man cold" and was snoring and stuffy all night. I haven't had more than a few hours sleep in the last 2 nights. Literally put me to tears last night and apparently he didn't care. Until I kept him awake because as he put it " I was crying over nothing". Stupid men!!!! 

Ok that's my rant for tonight.


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> Bluemoonbubba has been in the hospital because her waters broke. They were able to stop the contractions twice. Though I received a text early this morning that she had her baby. :sad1:She is really upset :sad2: as she really wanted to be able to hold him and nurse him right away. Once I have more info I will update as things go. The poor girl needs all your prayers to make sure he has a speedy recovery!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Oh no! Poor thing, I can't imagine how upsetting this must be (although I know the feeling of not being able to see/hold/nurse your baby as mine was taken away last time as well). How much does her DS weigh? And how is he doing? How is she recovering?

If you speak to her, please tell her she's in our thoughts :hugs:




medic9114fun said:


> Besides that I've been having a crappy couple days. Hubby has been acting like a jerk an being beyond inconsiderate. I just wanted to smother him with a pillow last night too. He's got a "man cold" and was snoring and stuffy all night. I haven't had more than a few hours sleep in the last 2 nights. Literally put me to tears last night and apparently he didn't care. Until I kept him awake because as he put it " I was crying over nothing". Stupid men!!!!
> 
> Ok that's my rant for tonight.

:hugs: hun. I always think it's pretty ironic that men act like they're dying when they have something like a simple cold yet can be so inconsiderate to their pregnant partners who are often suffering way more.

When my best friend was nearly 9 months pregnant (2 weeks away from her due date) and struggling with a lot of every day tasks, her husband said to her one day, "You need to get over yourself. It's been nearly 9 months--you should be used to this by now!" :growlmad: I saw him shortly after that and ripped him a new one.

Hope your DH improves soon :hugs:


----------



## ksilme

thinking of bmb and her baby :) Hope they are well, must be so difficult :(

I was saying to DH today, I think Zoey will be late, but really wouldn't mind her being a little early, after 37 weeks :) Although, I do kinda want her to be in Feb (I reckon she will be) I have the 17th stuck in my mind, have done since 15-16 weeks lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB bub is was a really good size born at 4.8lbs and so far doing very very well. Though BMB is suffering from nasty afterbirth pains, other than that doing well. I will let you know of any updates!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm so glad that BMB and her son are doing well, been thinking about her ever since I saw the post earlier today. I can't believe we've had our first birth and the rest will follow shortly. Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm doing well enough. I am on the outs with my cranky uterus! I think my LO dropped a bit more today, which feels better in my ribs...


----------



## Katiie

I'm off for my growth scan this morning!


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> I'm doing well enough. I am on the outs with my cranky uterus! I think my LO dropped a bit more today, which feels better in my ribs...

Oh I know the feeling! Yesterday it felt like my LO was stretched all the way out towards my back and into my lungs. I could barely breathe!



Katiie said:


> I'm off for my growth scan this morning!

Good luck! Hope you have a good scan :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Scan went well!
Baby has hair!
And is large haha wouldn't say how big, she thinks bigger than Cameron. 
I'm on the top lines for everything. My consultant reckons 7-8lb at birth :) which I'm happy with!!

No sneaky peak coz the legs were too close together so still team yellow.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB will be leaving the hospital and is devastated it is with out her LO. She appreciates all our prayers!! 

This is a photo of her kangarooing with her precious LO


----------



## Katiie

Oh my goodness. So precious!!! Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I love the photo!! <3


----------



## ksilme

Wow :) it is amazing to think of our babies like that, I still think of zoey as the little blob we saw in first scan, can't imagine her like this :/ so surreal xx I am starting to find that I am finding it difficult to get my head around the fact that soon enough, I will be holding her and actually have a baby x

Now packing my hospital bag, anyone have a decent checklist of what I need to put in there? X


----------



## Katiie

I packed this:
(With my son)

Dark towel
Toiletries
Fannel ~ Maybe handy for labour too
Hair bands
Breast pads x2 pairs 

Dark pj bottoms x2 ~ incase of leaks
Pj top x1
Dressing gown
Slippers
Big large granny knickers! x5

Labour nightie x1 ~ unless you want to wear a hospital gown 
Bikini top x1 ~ Keeping that bit of dignity...
Oversized top x1 ~ I wore it in the bath so my arse wasn't out constant

Maternity Towels x10
Normal pads x5 ~ didn't pack before instant regret. My hind waters broke first and had to use my maternity pads for them instead of normal pads!

Going home clothes for you~ You'll probably need big baggy loose clothes!)
Camera
Batteries 
Entertainment (even though I didn't use mine)
Phone charger
Snacks (even though I didn't touch mine)
Lucazade tablets (again didn't use but did after birth!!)

Baby:
10 nappies 
Wipes
Cotton wool balls (for those first poops)
3 vests
3 sleep suits
Going home outfit
Cot toy
Car seat
Muslin cloths 
Receiving blanket (for visitors and going home)
Dummies - if using
(Depends how your gonna feed them too- you might need to take formula bottles ect)

Right now that's all I can think of...


----------



## allforthegirl

I won't be staying all that long so the majority of the stuff I am taking is for babe. For me I will be only taking toiletries, change of close to go home in, pj's, nursing stuff (pads, shield, lanolin). Then for bub sleepers, onsies, hats, muslin swaddle, blanket or two, Vaseline, diaper rash cream, and baby soap and lotion. I think that is about it.


----------



## ksilme

Thank you ladies, I am half way through I reckon - 
Baby's is done 
nappies (I think I squeezed 15 in just to be on safe side lol)
wet wipes
lotion and cotton wool
couple of bibs (mainly cos they are cute and one matches a vest I packed) 
3 x socks
3 x scratch mittens
5 x vests
5 x baby grows
coming home outifit and snowsuit
hats
nappy cream
snuggly thing from lady at work :) 
thin blanket and a thicker one for when we leave
car seat 

I have put in my bag
my new jamas, size too big for comfort
maternity pads (pack of 10)
breast pads (just put a box in - 40 lol)
my one nursing bra (will be getting more but trying to find my size)
hair bands

going to put in nearer the time as still using or yet to get
charger
camera
notes
dressing gown (only have a thin short one though :( ) 
clothes for going home (although, I am thinking about putting my maxi dress in, as I don't think I will wear it again, and its black and very comfy)
notes
book/magazines
big granny pants lol
something to wear during labour


snacks and drinks


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> BMB will be leaving the hospital and is devastated it is with out her LO. She appreciates all our prayers!!
> 
> This is a photo of her kangarooing with her precious LO

Thanks for the update :flower: The photo is precious! Poop BMB... do they have any idea how long her LO will have to stay in the hospital?


Re: hospital bag... I haven't even started yet. At the hospital we're going to they provide all the things needed for the baby (so diapers, and stuff for changing them, diaper cream, etc) and they have towels etc for me. So I just need toiletries, clothing, camera, chargers, snacks, etc. I will be packing 2 bags--one for a 'normal' stay and one for a 'c-section' stay in case I end up being there longer (as happened last time). The longer stay bag I'll keep in the car (with extra clothes and my computer, etc) and will have DH bring it in if needed.

How long is the 'standard stay' at your hospitals after having a baby? (i.e. how long are you packing for?) At the hospitals in the Netherlands they say that by a normal, uncomplicated vaginal birth you can leave 2 hours after the placenta has been delivered (unless it's the middle of the night and you choose to leave in the morning as I understand it). After a c-section it's anywhere from 3 - 5 days.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks for the update AFTG! What a cutie pie he is BMB!!!! Still sending prayers and love. 

I think I'm in denial, lol...not even thinking about my hospital bag. But I've never packed it before I went into labor anyway. The hospitals here provide pretty much everything for the baby and except for clothes and toiletries, everything for me too. So I'll just be packing hand cream, camera, phone charger, & shower supplies, & going home outfits for me and the baby. My husband will be coming home to shuffle the boys to and from school so if I forget anything he can pick it up for me.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, sorry I've been AWOL! I've been reading on my phone and not really had the chance or opportunity to post. I've had terrible indigestion. I didn't even know that was what it was at first! Everything tastes awful at the moment, and I have a constant burning sensation in my mouth (yuck!) 

I've finally been discharged from consultant care! Woop! My blood pressure has dropped and they're happy for me to be seen by just the community midwife unless anything serious happens (fx it doesn't) between now and when lo arrives! Soo happy! I am measuring slightly big though, so that's got me slightly worried (he/she will have have to come out somehow and thanks to an anti natal class I'm now petrified!)

Katie, your list is awesome! I'm gonna start packing my hospital bag after Christmas Day! Going shopping in the sales and pick up all the final bits I need! I was wondering what to take / not to take and your list has really helped! The list i got off our hospital just didn't seem enough or very practical! The midwife said I could be out in 8 hours after birth as they try to push everyone out quickly now, but I would have thought with it being my first I'd stay in over night at least! Bit scared at the prospect of coming home with baby, although I'm really excited after everything we've been through. Does that make sense?

How many bags are you all taking. One for you and one for baby, or just one big one?

X x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Small bag for me and then the diaper bag. They too provide everything we need here.


----------



## Katiie

I have a 24 hour stay due to being GBS Postive (boo!!)

I missed lots off my list!
Hats, scratch Mits ect. All important!

We've not actually brought any hats yet... Oops.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you all for your wishes, ill post up my birth story soon, I really miss my little boy but I know he still has a little more growing to do and he's in the best place, I do get emotional all the time but I'm happy to say I'm glad I had him, I got to see him sooner and spend a little more time together, I hope he makes full recovery soon and I'll have him in my arms soon. 
I'll update us much as I can on my little boy to keep you all you lovely ladies up to date with things. 

Thank you aftg for updating here you're a remarkable friend without your ongoing support I would've been out of order:hugs:

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your pregnancies..not long to go now! :happydance: 


Here's a pic of my little miracle.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad to be there for you BMB!! There wasn't even a question!! :friends:


----------



## Katiie

He's absolutely beautiful!
Does he have a name? Xx


----------



## Itsychik

He's gorgeous BMB, and he's getting the best care!

Be sure to take care of yourself during this time too... you're doing an amazing job! :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Bmb he's beautiful! Your all in my thoughts this Christmas, and he's in the best place for him! Sending a speedy recovery!

Katie I've got hats and mittens but not bought loads of clothes as I'm fed up of white and cream, really want to buy colours!


----------



## Katiie

We have loads of sleep suits! Just loads :haha: 
All neutral!
Snazzy cow print ones, I love mummy, I love daddy ect ect. 

I can't wait :D


----------



## ksilme

I have a thing for zebra print stiff at the minute cos her nickname is zoey zebra :) or zo zo zebra according to my 5 year old sister :) who is completely smitten with her niece already :) she is always hugging and kissing my belly, she can't say bye without giving zoey a kiss too :) it's so cute, got a pic of them together today lol 

Will upload in a min x


----------



## ksilme




----------



## ksilme

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thank you all for your wishes, ill post up my birth story soon, I really miss my little boy but I know he still has a little more growing to do and he's in the best place, I do get emotional all the time but I'm happy to say I'm glad I had him, I got to see him sooner and spend a little more time together, I hope he makes full recovery soon and I'll have him in my arms soon.
> I'll update us much as I can on my little boy to keep you all you lovely ladies up to date with things.
> 
> Thank you aftg for updating here you're a remarkable friend without your ongoing support I would've been out of order:hugs:
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your pregnancies..not long to go now! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my little miracle.
> 
> View attachment 712185

He is gorgeous and so precious :) Hope he grows quickly so he can go home with his mummy :) and I hope you are ok, I can imagine it being a bit of a shock, well maybe a bit more than a bit of a shock xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

He is precious BMB!!! Sending prayers he grows quickly and can be home with you soon! My friend's daughter was born at 30 weeks, she was 4lbs. 4oz. And got to come home after almost 3 weeks. She is 16 now and has been in advanced classes since elementary school and is even taking a college course when she is still in high school! Premies are fighters.


----------



## allforthegirl

How inspirational!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Itsychik

3xBlessed said:


> He is precious BMB!!! Sending prayers he grows quickly and can be home with you soon! My friend's daughter was born at 30 weeks, she was 4lbs. 4oz. And got to come home after almost 3 weeks. She is 16 now and has been in advanced classes since elementary school and is even taking a college course when she is still in high school! Premies are fighters.


I absolutely agree with this! My best friend had her little girl at 26 weeks weighing 1 lb 9oz: she fit in one of my hands! She turns 11 years old in 3 weeks and is the most amazing, talented little girl (well, not so little anymore but she'll always be that in my thoughts).




ksilme- gorgeous picture with your little sister :)


----------



## Katiie

Lots of pains tonight :(
It's gotta be going through a growth spurt!


----------



## allforthegirl

I dislike growth spurts LOL Makes me very grouchy!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie, exactly the same here! Husbands moved into spare room as I couldn't sleep and have been tossing and turning all night!

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## allforthegirl

When I am having a bad (achey) day then I always have a warm as I can bath with epsom salts, then I also get DH to rub my back and try and ease even a small bit of my pain, then try and relax. I know it can be hard, but it is great practice for the big day. If you can learn to relax away a back ache or restless legs then you will do great during birth. I have found in my past pg that the more I stressed about the pain and the twitchy legs the worse they got. So I am trying to do the complete opposite now, and for me for the most part I am doing well&#8230;.. now I still have bad nights, but thinking back they aren't nearly bad and previous bad nights, so I will take that as a win!


----------



## Neversaynever

What a precious couple of pics BMB and congrats...hoping he is home soon :hugs:

Katiie...I'm on the top line of it all too and predicted 9lb 6oz :sick: hope you are resting...water and paracetamol will help with cramps. Where have you found GN baby gros? I am struggling...although I am sure it's another boy :winkwink:

I haven't even started on bags :ignore:

Everyone ready for Christmas? Next year will be so different eh?

XxX


----------



## medic9114fun

I've found Tylenol pM for sleeping helps a little and dr approved it. Also for pains, as I've always been an ibuprofen person, I found Tylenol didn't work at all. Tylenol ultra has a touch of caffine and is safe to use. Works better than regular 


I got sick yesterday. Stuffy earache sneezing and en a fever to top it all off. Took Tylenol all night and temp staying down now finally. I was going to to to dr as I pretty sure this is my usuall sinus infection but we've had aajornice storm and it's too dangerous to even walk. Hoping later or tomorrow to go


Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday


----------



## Katiie

Neversaynever said:


> What a precious couple of pics BMB and congrats...hoping he is home soon :hugs:
> 
> Katiie...I'm on the top line of it all too and predicted 9lb 6oz :sick: hope you are resting...water and paracetamol will help with cramps. Where have you found GN baby gros? I am struggling...although I am sure it's another boy :winkwink:
> 
> I haven't even started on bags :ignore:
> 
> Everyone ready for Christmas? Next year will be so different eh?
> 
> XxX

I'm starting to think ours is anther boy too, 
It was something at the growth scan, just seeing their hands that made me think boy suddenly. 
However this is the first boy thought I've had the whole pregnancy. 

All our sleep suits come from either next or mother care. 
I don't use anywhere else's (as snobby as it sounds!!)
I've just had the better experience with them! 
£15 for a pack of 3 is expensive, but we wait till mother care does the buy one get one half price. Xxx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Well ladies my twins were born today at 6.55 am making them December snowflakes they are teeny tiny but breathing on there own, they look like there big sister x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hevalouaddict said:


> Well ladies my twins were born today at 6.55 am making them December snowflakes they are teeny tiny but breathing on there own, they look like there big sister x

Oh my goodness! Congrats hevalouaddict!!! Great to hear they are breathing on their own!


----------



## Katiie

Happy birthday twins!!! Xxxx


----------



## Katiie

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Itsychik

Hevalouaddict said:


> Well ladies my twins were born today at 6.55 am making them December snowflakes they are teeny tiny but breathing on there own, they look like there big sister x

Oh wow, congratulations!

Glad to hear they're doing well... how are you? Hope you're recovering well and that your little ones are able to come home soon! :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Merry Christmas ladies!! :xmas16:


----------



## allforthegirl

Hevalouaddict said:


> Well ladies my twins were born today at 6.55 am making them December snowflakes they are teeny tiny but breathing on there own, they look like there big sister x

Oh my, I am glad that they are doing well. Congrats!!

Merry Xmas everyone! Hope all is well!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on your twins arriving and glad they are healthy! Hope they don't have too long of a stay in hospital!!

Merry Christmas everyone! Now the real countdown begins in the new year!! February, and January for some I'm sure, will be here before we know it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah we are thinking the last week of Jan LOL


----------



## Katiie

I can't get over how quick it's coming around. 
Yesterday I finally got a breast pump, steriliser, materess and the cutest neutral clothes (actual outfits!) ever for baby to come home in. 

Mothercare have a great sale on!
But a lot of my stuff is still coming from Amazon. 

I've been having shooting pains right up my back, all from my lower back going up to my neck and causing headache on the back of my head. 
ITS SO PAINFUL. 
It's reducing me to tears :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh goodness hevalouaddict...huge congrats and hope they continue to thrive and come home soon :hugs:

Scary we have four babies already born :shock:

Hope everyone had a good Christmas day :flower:

XxX


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations on the twins!! I hope the continue to thrive and get big.

We named our baby Younes (Jonah)..we are so so so in love. His big brother is so excited to become a big brother.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie that doesn't sound fun. I do get shooting pains but they are in the nether regions when I walk. I am sure it is just from him being so low. Hopefully you don't have to deal with that until you have him. I don't think I will have much of a choice. 

There are four babies? I think I am missing someone&#8230;.l


----------



## Katiie

4 babies?! I've only put 3 on the front page. 

Lovely name BMB!! <3 
Updates are always welcome. 

AFTG - it's the worst pain ever. It's not constant but when it comes on suddenly it cripples me. Baby's movements have been so low they are hurting me too. I keep expecting a hand to come out of me a and start waving :haha: not engaged though, still "free". Not worried though as I know second babies don't engage till labour most times !!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie - that sounds horrible. They didn't mention if he was engaged just that he is pushing on the cervix. Does that mean that he is engaged? I noticed that the u/s tech didn't measure any fluid below his head. The only fluid she measured was above his butt LOL


----------



## Katiie

I'm not sure. 
We have fortnightly midwife appointments now, do you?
You could always ask x


----------



## allforthegirl

If you mean every two weeks, yes, but I have had apt from the beginning of my pg every two weeks so nothing has changed yet for me.


----------



## Katiie

Goodness. Baby's movements are SO PAINFUL. 
it's trying to get out I swear.


----------



## Katiie

WHATTTT 37 DAYS TILL YOUR DUE DATE?!?!?!?

Ready for him to come yet? X


----------



## allforthegirl

We have everything we need, so if he comes I guess we are ready. Mentally no cause I really want him to wait until 38 weeks before he comes! So regardless how crappy I feel he can wait until then.


----------



## Katiie

I feel leaky :(


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> I feel leaky :(

leaky as in, tears? Or waters?? :(


----------



## Katiie

Even worse!
Discharge or pee!

Anyone else loosing plug?

I am. I did with my son quite early. 
It's not pink streaked or anything. It's all clear so I'm not concerned. 

But seriously. 
Painful back nerve pain & a baby that plays with my cervix...
I'm not surprised I'm loosing it.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been leaking pee for a long time now! It has gotten worse when he dropped. So I always have to have a panty liner on!! ALWAYS!


----------



## Katiie

Hehe. I'm glad I'm not the only one x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

He looks like his brother.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> He looks like his brother.

yes he does alot! i gave birth to twins 3.5 years apart!


----------



## Batman909

Aww he is super cute


----------



## rhiannon240

He is just adorable!


----------



## Masonsbaby

So gorgeous BMB !!!


----------



## Katiie

He's scrumptious!!! Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

BMB he is looking so well and just like his brother! Hopefully home soon!


----------



## allforthegirl

2 week countdown to labour watch for all Feb 1st due dates start today!!


----------



## Katiie

So exciting!!!!!!!
I can't actually wait. 

It's gone so quick!


----------



## Batman909

Omg so tired today I havnt had a day like this yet it's terrible I'm running on empty.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have days like that too, then I have days that I feel like I could run a marathon, that is is my body would let me. My back seems to be my party pooper lately. It teams up with my ribcage and belly to keep my up all night long. I am amazed I am even awake right now...


----------



## Itsychik

BMB-- he's absolutely gorgeous! And I agree, he looks SO much like his brother! How is he doing?


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> 2 week countdown to labour watch for all Feb 1st due dates start today!!

OMG... SCARY! Time has FLOWN by.

I'm glad I've got till Feb 22nd! I am in noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hurry!


----------



## allforthegirl

2 week countdown for me today!! Super crazy.

LOL Itsychick I am not either, but I really don't have much of a choice in the matter. Though two weeks is long enough to finish getting all my bags in order.


----------



## Katiie

Baby still hasn't got anywhere to sleep here 
I still need to:

- pack my bags
- build & "dress" the crib
- wash all the car seat
- wash all the sheets & towels
- wash all the clothes
- wash all the pram
- stock up on nappies
- clean all the bedrooms
- write my birth plan

Ahhhh!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Baby still hasn't got anywhere to sleep here
> I still need to:
> 
> - pack my bags
> - build & "dress" the crib
> - wash all the car seat
> - wash all the sheets & towels
> - wash all the clothes
> - wash all the pram
> - stock up on nappies
> - clean all the bedrooms
> - write my birth plan
> 
> Ahhhh!


How much in advance are people washing stuff? I need to wash all her clothes, and pram and car seat covers. The Moses basket is going up when our christmas tree comes down next week as going where tree is :) the cot is up and made although she won't be in it for quite a while as have a rocking crib :) 
My hospital bags are almost done and in cot ready to go and have midwife on 8th Jan to do birth plan :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

I washed mine a few weeks back, but that was because I was concerned something may happen with all these BH I am having. Stupid IU!! The only thing that I really have left is just my bag, baby is good to go!


----------



## ksilme

I think I will go overdue, I have the 17th in my head 
what do bh actually feel like, none of my family ever had them x


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing more than my belly being real hard. It is not painful to me but to some they can be uncomfortable like real contractions. For me I don't even notice until I can't move my belly or his bum sticks out real far. Though sometimes I will have period type cramp with it, but not very often.


----------



## ksilme

A couple of times, my belly has gone really hard for a minute or two and it's quite uncomfortable, does it a few times, I thought it was baby moving or something, would you say they are bh? X


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> Baby still hasn't got anywhere to sleep here
> I still need to:
> 
> - pack my bags
> - build & "dress" the crib
> - wash all the car seat
> - wash all the sheets & towels
> - wash all the clothes
> - wash all the pram
> - stock up on nappies
> - clean all the bedrooms
> - write my birth plan
> 
> Ahhhh!

I need to do most of that as well :haha: 

I have the baby clothes all washed (up until size 3 months) and I've washed most of the sheets. We're using the crib and mattress from our DS (which has been empty since November) so just need to clean up the room and 'make the bed' (which I'll do a little closer to my due date).

But still need to wash all the bassinet/stroller/car seat, etc stuff. Just saw that diapers are on sale at a store nearby (buy 2 get 1 free) so I'll pick some newborn diapers up this week.

Need to start on a hospital bag and write my birth plan as well.



ksilme said:


> A couple of times, my belly has gone really hard for a minute or two and it's quite uncomfortable, does it a few times, I thought it was baby moving or something, would you say they are bh? X

Sounds like it could be! When I got them with my previous pregnancy it felt like my bump would go hard, and like all the muscles around my bump were pulling inwards towards my belly button/top of bump. It wasn't "painful" per se, but it made it uncomfortable to walk. I didn't really start getting them till like 37 weeks though last time and haven't had them yet this time.


----------



## Katiie

I'll probably start washing middle of jan. 
However all these low movements are making me feel like baby will fall out any minute!!


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> A couple of times, my belly has gone really hard for a minute or two and it's quite uncomfortable, does it a few times, I thought it was baby moving or something, would you say they are bh? X

Yes love I would say that is what they are. Now that you know what they are you will probably notice them more!! Baby won't move during those hardenings, though my baby is getting so strong now that he will push really really hard. Enough so that it woke me up in the middle of the night!!


----------



## Neversaynever

BMB...he is just perfect <3

Hmmmm....I thought Hur75 was on this thread...she had her baby boy on viability day?

These babies are going to keep us all guessing eh!

I've been in nesting mode since I've managed to increase my iron intake by having two sachets of Spatone as my levels were borderline at 28 and its made a huge difference. 

Still got a ton of stuff to do so need to make a list. Can't believe only 7 weeks till EDD :argh:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

We've not been told about hur...
Wow lots if babies already then!


----------



## Katiie

1 month to go February Flowers!!

Happy New Year!!
:dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Happy new year!!


----------



## Katiie

Only 33 days till your due date AFTG!
AHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Ahh I've missed so much with the holidays! Congrats on the twins, I can't believe we have 3 babies here already. I wasn't thinking about it but reading the posts I've missed, OMG a month to go!!

I've had a lot of BH this pregnancy. Not feeling quite ready yet so hope baby waits for another couple weeks. I'm with you Katiie, need to actually make a list of what I have left to do but pretty sure it's a lot.

Hope everyone else is feeling great and healthy!


----------



## MamaBear93

Hey ladies! It's been a while things have been hectic for me. But good health wise thank goodness. Wow have I missed a lot! 3 babies already! Woah :shock: congrats to all the mommas with new babies :thumbup::flower:

I have five weeks left and I am going to go crazy. I have just about everything set up already, bags packed and now just waiting for her to decide she is ready. But it seems she has decided she is just never comfortable any more and does these huge stretches and turns that hurt so bad! She pushes on my hips, pokes my cervix, and makes dang sure at least once a day she is nestled up in my ribs just enough to not be able to breathe and be very sore. I also have to pee every time I stand up but she hasn't dropped yet :coffee:

She also gets hiccups at least five times a day lol. They are so cute I like to just sit here and imagine what she looks like floating around in there with her little hiccups :baby::flower:

ALMOST THERE! Five more weeks to go!! AHHH :D

Oh also heres a pic I snapped of my 33 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0927 (480x640).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katiie

You look lower hun. 

I'm at 5 weeks to go now! 

Anyone else noticed at bang on 35 weeks you have 35 days left to go!?


----------



## allforthegirl

I did notice that! LOL

It felt so real to be at 35 weeks for me!! That we will have our babies potentially by the end of the month. So for me I could have babe in my arms in about 18-30 days, that is crazy soon!!


----------



## ksilme

Hey ladies, hope you are all well, I am after a little advice really, not sure if any of you would be able to identify with the problem or suggest anything but worth a try. 
I have been sorting stuff today, starting in the corner of a room and working out, well that was my plan, but it quickly came to a halt, I pulled dining table out to sort the stuff behind hubbys desk, and under our window is wet, on one side under the corner and on the other side under the corner again is a crack going down the wall to the floor, and it has been wet, but has dried. I then looked at the other windows in the house and 2 or 3 others are the same, cracks from the corner of the window to the floor, but no others are wet. Our bungalow is a wooden frame and timber building, and is a bit quirky in the way of slightly wonky floors and ceilings, but the cracks are worrying me a bit :( and our front door is warped, it is harder to shut, and has a gap at the top now :( I am a bit worried that the house is moving :( x


----------



## allforthegirl

Where we live the soul level is very moist so our cement foundation is cracked from the house shifting. Most houses in our city crack and shift at some point. So for us it is normal. You just have to do maintenance on the house. We had to stabilize the one corner of the house after we had to replace the foundation there. 

As for the moisture problem it is either from the inside of the house, which you will need to get yourself a dehumidifier to get rid of excess moisture. If it is outside you may just need to some maintenance on the window frame itself to seal it so it stops bring moisture in from outside.

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## ksilme

I might mention it to the landlord when we pay our rent tomorrow :) 
we were supposed to have the windows replaced in the summer but that never happened and then the man who was supposed to be doing it (he is the landlords family member) said it was only supposed to be the glass not the whole windows :( It never really bothered me before, but knowing we are going to have a baby here is making me notice all the little things wrong with the place I think :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

That makes sense. It is weird how we get like this!! it is all about how we want to make a safe place for our little baby. Like cleaning it right down, or dusting the whole house, doing last minute renovations&#8230;. you get it.


----------



## Katiie

I have no idea about cracks and such. 
We have a mould problem, and rent from a housing assoiation that won't do anything about it. 
Today I noticed the car seat was mouldy. Not happy in the slightest. 
I've spent all day cleaning it all, which to be fair I needed to do anyway. Now all the covers are in the washing machine and the base has been sponged clean with vanish and then sprayed clean with anti bacterial. It looks brand new! So I'm pleased. 
Still a giant annoyance. 

Nesting has hit me hard. 
Still have a hospital bag to pack (still need to buy half the flipping stuff!)
But one step at a time. 

I've just read Youngmamttc's waters have broken!
she's had a steroid shot and on anti bs. Labour hasn't started yet. 
So we could have another blue bump arrive any day now!!


----------



## ksilme

I know, the amount of times I have gone back and sorted stuff again ... lol 

We had a major mould problem in our old flat, but this place has been fine until recently, although we have had ALOT of rain so might be due to that x 

I am gonna start washing stuff next week :) 

Another baby so soon :o 

I cannot wait now :)


----------



## Katiie

The mould was so bad. I have no idea how I didn't notice it. 
It didn't help that the straps were all hidden and they were dirty from before...
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/7041DD5A-70A1-468E-9E3E-D3D46A960861.jpg
But they cleaned up and look brand new! The left side has been done the right hasn't. But it's all cleaned now!! The left side was actually worse than the right too. 
The liner is in the washing machine and looks gleaming too. 

I know!!! I'm getting that way now. 
The nesting bug hit me hard. 

I sorted all my sons wardrobe, recycled old clothes, kept the ones I wanted to keep, put stuff away, put the Christmas decorations down, cleaned up in our bedroom....

Mega BH's and a tight bump now! 
Had a little bit of plug loss but it's all clear coloured so nowt to worry about. 
I hope my little one comes at the end of the month.


----------



## Likklegemz

Belated Christmas and new year greetings! I'm sorry I've not had the chance to post much over the holiday period, I've been so busy with work, getting organised etc that I've not had the chance to post (although I've been reading daily on my phone)

Will update probably tomorrow. Firstly though massive congratulations to those babies and their parents who have already made their arrival! Hope they're all doing well

I can't believe were all in the final stretch now, not long to go ladies

Love gem x x x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Started washing clothes today! !! Can't believe I am hanging baby clothes! :cloud9:


----------



## Batman909

I'm about to do mine on the next sunny day coz I keep having freak outs of the baby coming early and nothing's clean.


----------



## ksilme

Meh :( Not sure what is happening now :( Been and paid the rent and took photos and explained to the estate agent who deals with everything for the landlord (he is good as gold though) and his response without looking at the photos was simply ' shit!!' 

:( I have had to email the photos to him, to forward onto the landlord but may well be subsidence - now worrying that they will move us out :( with five and a half weeks to go :( x


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> Meh :( Not sure what is happening now :( Been and paid the rent and took photos and explained to the estate agent who deals with everything for the landlord (he is good as gold though) and his response without looking at the photos was simply ' shit!!'
> 
> :( I have had to email the photos to him, to forward onto the landlord but may well be subsidence - now worrying that they will move us out :( with five and a half weeks to go :( x

It shouldn't be that much of work that they need to move you out. Should only take a day to fix!!


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Meh :( Not sure what is happening now :( Been and paid the rent and took photos and explained to the estate agent who deals with everything for the landlord (he is good as gold though) and his response without looking at the photos was simply ' shit!!'
> 
> :( I have had to email the photos to him, to forward onto the landlord but may well be subsidence - now worrying that they will move us out :( with five and a half weeks to go :( x
> 
> It shouldn't be that much of work that they need to move you out. Should only take a day to fix!!Click to expand...

Really? :) Started noticing loads of stuff now :( 

How do they even fix it? The floor was slanted slightly anyway, but it is worse now, our bedroom door wont shut properly, last night I shut it and it popped itself open during the night and woke me up :( and you can see into the bedroom from the hallway through the gap at the top of the door :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Do you have a basement or are you on a flat? There are many ways they can fix things when a floor is slanted. I guess it depends on how badly it is slanted. Our floor is too, but that again normal for our area. If it is just a slight slant then it is just readjusting the doors and such, if it is a large slant then they may need to jack up a corner of the house.


----------



## Katiie

Gosh that sounds awful. 
Even if they moved you moving at 5 weeks to go is easy. 
We moved when I was 3 weeks to go, set up the whole nursery as soon as the new carpets down. 

It's stressful though. 
Big hugs. I hope it doesn't come to that. 

I ordered a new washing airer !! So when that arrives I'm gonna start washing baby clothes. Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## allforthegirl

I had to look up 'washing airer' :blush: We don't really use those here, as we can't put clothing outside right now, they would just freeze. So we have to have an electric dryer.


----------



## ksilme

Ah well, guess we will find out soon enough, the estate agent cam and had a look, he really didn't seem too happy about it all, but I had emailed pics to him and he is forwarding them to the landlord so hopefully hear back early next week :) 

We have a tumble dryer, but I acquired a clothes horse from work for baby clothes as would rather they dry naturally, well as naturally as possible, always find the dryer makes the clothes have that distinctive tumble dried smell lol, will probs start over weekend or next week :) xx seems crazy that we have so little time to go :o xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear you. I have two days and I will be two weeks away for me labour watching. I know he will be early, but not before 38 weeks and not making it to full term either. but I am taking a relaxed approach this time. well at least that is what I am going for, I am sure the closer I come the more uncomfortable I will be. Last night was not very fun at all!!


----------



## Katiie

We use clothes airer / clothes horses inside :haha: we have washing lines for outside. 
If I put clothes outside they would never dry! especially today, I don't think the rain has stopped. 

I can't afford a tumble dryer/dryer they are expensive to run too. We have a very strict budget. 
Although it would mean more space! Luckily it doesn't take too long to dry. 

I'm tired.


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> We use clothes airer / clothes horses inside :haha: we have washing lines for outside.
> If I put clothes outside they would never dry! especially today, I don't think the rain has stopped.
> 
> I can't afford a tumble dryer/dryer they are expensive to run too. We have a very strict budget.
> Although it would mean more space! Luckily it doesn't take too long to dry.
> 
> I'm tired.

Lol we had to get a dryer in old flat as no heating so nothing ever dried :( here I think it will :) but so used to using dryer now :/ 


Aftg I reckon little zoey will keep us waiting and will be late, i reckon 17th, not sure why, that date just sticks out to me xx


----------



## Katiie

I want mine to come on valentines. 
Or the end of January lol


----------



## allforthegirl

My birthday is on the 15th of Feb, and I hate it!! I always get the one gift instead of two. It really sucks!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm hoping for a Valentine's baby as well! There are so many February birthdays in our families and I want her to have her own day. So that means she can't come the 1, 4, 8, 10, 11, 13, 16 or 17. Lol. My doctors won't let me go past the 16th anyway bc my babies are pretty big so I know I'll be induced before then. Hoping she comes on her own bc I was induced with my first and it wasn't fun.


----------



## allforthegirl

Being induced is so very hard on your body!! I really want this one to come on his own, like my other two that were aloud to do so. (other two were induced early do to medical reasons)


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> Do you have a basement or are you on a flat? There are many ways they can fix things when a floor is slanted. I guess it depends on how badly it is slanted. Our floor is too, but that again normal for our area. If it is just a slight slant then it is just readjusting the doors and such, if it is a large slant then they may need to jack up a corner of the house.

just saw this, we are in a bungalow, but the bungalow is raised above the ground by quite a bit, we are on a hill and the black part at the bottom is all built up and that is where our floor starts, but the bedroom door frame seems to be slanted as if this front part of the house is rising, or indeed the back is sinking, and the front room floor dips in the middle, the back of the house is where it slants down, but the slant has got quite a lot worse :( x


I was originally due on valentines - which is my dad's birthday :) 
my grandads birthday is the 15th, don't want her to share a birthday either really, especially with my grandad lol
he is a nasty piece of work, made my mum and aunties lives hell when they were younger, just one instance was my mums rabbit died and he forced her to put it in the bin, she was only 7 or 8 I think, she is now petrified of anything dead, we have had cats which got run over, and my nan has had to identify them and bury them, because my physically can't make herself go near them. There are plenty of other things he did to mess their heads up too :( 
I don't like him, because he always seemed to 'pick' on me, and be horrible, I remember the day before my 7th birthday, I was staying at their house with my cousin, who would have been 4 and I was reading to her, he came up and told me to 'shut up talking you stupid little bitch' luckily my mum was only over the road at home, so I made an excuse I wanted to get something from my house and my nan watched me across the road and I went and cried to mum, and I don't think I have spoken to him since, if I have, it's very rarely, he sent me a birthday card one year addressed to 'the fat bitch at no. 22' :( I was 12 or 13, no where near over weight and very hurt and upset. I didn't even invite him to my wedding, and he claimed he didn't go because he had no shoes, as I said, he didn't go because he didn't have a a bloody invite lol. 

Anyways, that was a bit of a tangent, oops, they are the only two feb bdays in our family, everyone is july or october and a few scattered in later months but hardly anyone in feb :) 
I don't really mind when she comes, would like her to be a little early, or on time as I can't wait to meet her, but think she will be late xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well then the foundation that it is sitting on is either sinking or rising and that needs to be dealt with. So the foundation needs to be reinforced. So depending what is under the foundation, is depending on how long to hard it will to fix it. So maybe in the end they will move you, but a better thing if things are in a bad place. I am sure regardless of the stress of it you would want to be in a more stable built home!

Some people just really don't get it&#8230;..you don't need people like that in your life. :nope:


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> Well then the foundation that it is sitting on is either sinking or rising and that needs to be dealt with. So the foundation needs to be reinforced. So depending what is under the foundation, is depending on how long to hard it will to fix it. So maybe in the end they will move you, but a better thing if things are in a bad place. I am sure regardless of the stress of it you would want to be in a more stable built home!
> 
> Some people just really don't get it..you don't need people like that in your life. :nope:

I know, I was up panicking in the night, but said to hubby, I just want everything to be safe and perfect for baby, will have to wait and see I spose :( hopefully it can be easily fixed, and if not, hopefully they will do something sooner rather than later, I am sure they will, the estate agent is fab, he gets stuff done straight away :) xx

He is one person nobody wants in their life :( xx


----------



## Katiie

Gosh your grandad sounds awful!!!


----------



## ksilme

He is :( our family is so big and so close but nobody has anything to do with him because everyone knows what he is like 
He will have nothing to do with zoey x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh my, your granddad sounds awful! My granddad was lovely. He died two years ago after a rather awful two weeks in hospital on my birthday of all days. His birthday is on the 6th so I kinda hope I go early, as I think it would be awesome if our lo could share a birthday with him. I did jokingly say to hubby that if baby comes on valentines day and is a girl, when she's old she'll hate us, with one set of presents! Lol! All for, that's similar to my brother, his birthday is Christmas Day!

Mama bear I know what you mean about going crazy, I'm driving everyone up the wall. The nursery is practically done so that doesn't leave me much to do in hit here until the furniture and pram etc. arrives next Friday. I've not bought that many clothes as I'm bored of yellow, cream and white. I also had a mini panic attack over what I actually need in terms of dressing baby, how many baby grows,vests etc should I have for the first few weeks?

Katie, I didn't get on to that fact! I'm 35 weeks Monday! I'm getting really excited but apprehensive since we did the walk through round the maternity ward. With your mould problem I'd be on the phone to your housing association and complain, that's no kind of condition you should have to put up with, particularly as a baby's on its way and you already have a little one.

Kslime sorry if this has been answered but could possibly help given that half my family is in the building trade and I renovated my house. Are you windows aluminium? They're known to cause damp and short of replacing them there isn't much you can do other than keep on top of cleaning. If they're wooden ones, check for rot - you can get some good paint that should help stop the rot (if it exists) from going worse, it's unlikely to occur with UPVC windows thou. Check around the windows to see if the cement and bondings coming away as that might need replacing.

Cracks can be cosmetic and nothing to worry about, but if your really concerned, go round or get oh to go round on hands and knees to see if the floorboards and the skirting boards are lined up, only if there is a gap and its a large gap that's not equal in all places indicate structural movement - in that case my best piece of advice is to get a structural engineer, but as you rent I'd seriously consider moving. What they would do is underpin the house. We've gone through this in our previous property and it's not too bad! Finally if your front door is wood - warping particularly at this time of the year is very common as it's probably getting wet and being exposed to your central heating and has expanded.

I've still got terrible indegstion, wish I could take something that would sort it once and for good!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

ksilme- you've gotten a bunch of really great answers about the potential house problem (way better than anything I would have come up with!) and I hope they figure it out and come up with a solution soon!

And your grandfather sounds really awful. So sorry you've had to put up with someone like that! Good for you for not inviting him to your wedding and good for you for not exposing Zoey to him!

I am definitely hoping our LO is NOT born on Valentine's Day! I'd like to avoid all holidays if possible! We actually 'planned' for February because there are hardly any birthdays in both our families/group of friends in that month. Only 1 birthday and that is my grandfather (his birthday is my due date). He'll be 91 this year, and he would be tickled if our LO shared his birthday (I think it'd be great, too!). And actually close friends of ours are also expecting 2 days after us, so we keep joking that we'll have our babies on the same day (although I hope not!)

And maybe it's a really stupid thing, but I have a 'thing' for even numbers... so I'm really hoping our LO arrives on an even-numbered-day!


----------



## medic9114fun

allforthegirl said:


> My birthday is on the 15th of Feb, and I hate it!! I always get the one gift instead of two. It really sucks!!

My birthday is 17th and baby due date is 13th. I had told hubby and dr if I go into labor on 17th I will cross my legs until 12:01 after my birthday lol. 

And I know the feeling on 1 gift for both. Hubby sees it as a shortcut lol


----------



## ksilme

Likklegemz said:


> Oh my, your granddad sounds awful! My granddad was lovely. He died two years ago after a rather awful two weeks in hospital on my birthday of all days. His birthday is on the 6th so I kinda hope I go early, as I think it would be awesome if our lo could share a birthday with him. I did jokingly say to hubby that if baby comes on valentines day and is a girl, when she's old she'll hate us, with one set of presents! Lol! All for, that's similar to my brother, his birthday is Christmas Day!
> 
> Mama bear I know what you mean about going crazy, I'm driving everyone up the wall. The nursery is practically done so that doesn't leave me much to do in hit here until the furniture and pram etc. arrives next Friday. I've not bought that many clothes as I'm bored of yellow, cream and white. I also had a mini panic attack over what I actually need in terms of dressing baby, how many baby grows,vests etc should I have for the first few weeks?
> 
> Katie, I didn't get on to that fact! I'm 35 weeks Monday! I'm getting really excited but apprehensive since we did the walk through round the maternity ward. With your mould problem I'd be on the phone to your housing association and complain, that's no kind of condition you should have to put up with, particularly as a baby's on its way and you already have a little one.
> 
> Kslime sorry if this has been answered but could possibly help given that half my family is in the building trade and I renovated my house. Are you windows aluminium? They're known to cause damp and short of replacing them there isn't much you can do other than keep on top of cleaning. If they're wooden ones, check for rot - you can get some good paint that should help stop the rot (if it exists) from going worse, it's unlikely to occur with UPVC windows thou. Check around the windows to see if the cement and bondings coming away as that might need replacing.
> 
> Cracks can be cosmetic and nothing to worry about, but if your really concerned, go round or get oh to go round on hands and knees to see if the floorboards and the skirting boards are lined up, only if there is a gap and its a large gap that's not equal in all places indicate structural movement - in that case my best piece of advice is to get a structural engineer, but as you rent I'd seriously consider moving. What they would do is underpin the house. We've gone through this in our previous property and it's not too bad! Finally if your front door is wood - warping particularly at this time of the year is very common as it's probably getting wet and being exposed to your central heating and has expanded.
> 
> I've still got terrible indegstion, wish I could take something that would sort it once and for good!
> 
> Love to all x x x

Thank you, our windows are wooden, but it is only the one that is actually letting in damp, as far as we can tell, but the cracks go from the bottom corners of every one to the floor, in the hallway, the cracks go from floor to ceiling at the windows :( 

it's a timber frame house, and there doesn't appear to be anything majorly obvious from the outside. 

I thought the front door was warped too, because of the rain etc, but it is as if the actual door frame has moved, and the same with the bedroom door :( If you stand in our front room doorway and look at bedroom doorway, you can actually visually tell the doorframe is no longer square :( 

with the skirting and floor boards, will check bedrooms as carpet isn't laid quite right and is loose lol, would it be on interior walls or just exterior? :/ xx

Thank you again :) xx

Sorry about your indigestion :( I think I keep getting acid reflux, it's like a cold burning sensation in the back of throat :( Sucks :(


----------



## 3xBlessed

Itsychik said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> ksilme- you've gotten a bunch of really great answers about the potential house problem (way better than anything I would have come up with!) and I hope they figure it out and come up with a solution soon!
> 
> And your grandfather sounds really awful. So sorry you've had to put up with someone like that! Good for you for not inviting him to your wedding and good for you for not exposing Zoey to him!
> 
> I am definitely hoping our LO is NOT born on Valentine's Day! I'd like to avoid all holidays if possible! We actually 'planned' for February because there are hardly any birthdays in both our families/group of friends in that month. Only 1 birthday and that is my grandfather (his birthday is my due date). He'll be 91 this year, and he would be tickled if our LO shared his birthday (I think it'd be great, too!). And actually close friends of ours are also expecting 2 days after us, so we keep joking that we'll have our babies on the same day (although I hope not!)
> 
> And maybe it's a really stupid thing, but I have a 'thing' for even numbers... so I'm really hoping our LO arrives on an even-numbered-day!

LOL!!! I have a thing for even numbered days too!!! Both my boys were born on odd numbered days. The oldest is the 31st but because its last day of the month I'm okay with it. Weird I know. And when I went into labor with my second on the 11th I was bummed until a friend said his birthday would read the same forward and backward. 01-11-10. And he was born at 1:10. So I made peace with that one too. But I'm hoping for even for my girl. Lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

3xBlessed said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am definitely hoping our LO is NOT born on Valentine's Day! I'd like to avoid all holidays if possible! We actually 'planned' for February because there are hardly any birthdays in both our families/group of friends in that month. Only 1 birthday and that is my grandfather (his birthday is my due date). He'll be 91 this year, and he would be tickled if our LO shared his birthday (I think it'd be great, too!). And actually close friends of ours are also expecting 2 days after us, so we keep joking that we'll have our babies on the same day (although I hope not!)
> 
> And maybe it's a really stupid thing, but I have a 'thing' for even numbers... so I'm really hoping our LO arrives on an even-numbered-day!
> 
> LOL!!! I have a thing for even numbered days too!!! Both my boys were born on odd numbered days. The oldest is the 31st but because its last day of the month I'm okay with it. Weird I know. And when I went into labor with my second on the 11th I was bummed until a friend said his birthday would read the same forward and backward. 01-11-10. And he was born at 1:10. So I made peace with that one too. But I'm hoping for even for my girl. LolClick to expand...

I wouldn't mind valentines day really but I'd probably prefer their own day, we have a few family birthdays on both sides right around our due date so I hope we're a little early or late! 

It's funny you mention odd and even days, I have a thing for odd days, we even chose our anniversary date to be an odd number for that reason haha!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am going to one to ask the silly question. What makes the difference with even or odd days? Is it a superstition? Or is there some validity to it all? I know there was a lady that almost seemed in a panic talking to me about having another child, that we can't leave it at a odd number&#8230; I was like why? I guess I don't get it LOL


----------



## Katiie

It's just how some people are :)
I don't believe in it. 

I was born on the 1st, my son 20th and my partner the 8th. 

My dad was actually born Friday the 13th!
We all turned out ok. 

I know this sounds stupid -
But with our family growing I'm more worried I won't remember this baby's birth date or how much they weigh or what time they were born. 

Lol! I remember my sons!
7lb 8oz
20/10/11
At 3:25am

What's the chance of it happening early morning again?
I quite liked it. Hahaha


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear you with the remembering thing&#8230; I remember their weight, but don't remember what time they were born LOL I feel silly for that.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok holy fart&#8230;&#8230; Another week and a day I will term! TERM! I seriously cannot believe that.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I just happen to like even numbers. I don't think my child will be any different of she is born on an even numbered day or an odd numbered day. Just something silly.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh ok just thought maybe you feel it gives you/baby extra luck or something. :shrug:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nope it's just a preference! Lol don't know why, I have no reasoning! Actually thinking of it there are way more even birthdays into family. I just don't like even numbers, I like odd ones. It's like not liking pink or something. I don't think they're any more lucky or anything


----------



## Neversaynever

Chuckling here at all the references about potential dates...I am so the same :haha:

I don't want 29th Jan...mothers birthday and we aren't on great terms...I'd be gutted if baby came on that day :wacko:

Don't want the 13th (my birthday and I was born on a Friday :haha: ) 14th...valentines day and 17th will be the third anniversary of my first loss. 

I'd quite like the 10th then there'd be exactly 18 months between the children :thumbup:

I like even numbers too :blush: Louis was 10/8/12 but weight and birth time are mostly odd numbers :dohh:

Have got the carrycot out of the loft, washed the baby car seat as other son was still using it and would still be if I wasn't needing it for the baby :haha:

One lot of washing of baby clothes done and silly bits ordered...ack..it's creeping up on me :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Batman909

I'm due valentines hoping he comes on the 9th tho :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I started to pack my bag today. Babies have been ready now for a bit now, but I am now making a bag for me!! With only one week and one day to term I think it is just that time to do so.


----------



## akblaze

been a while since I have posted!! I don't get on here much..
We have made it to 34 weeks! 
With DD at this point I was 6cm and already admitted. This time I really think the progesterone injections have kept my cervix from changing too much. As of yesterday I am 2cm and 70% effaced. Baby boy has been sooo low since about 29 weeks. My midwife is expecting me to deliver early once again however I am hoping to at least make it to 36 weeks this time since our chances of going straight home are greater. My fundal height has been consistently measuring 2 weeks ahead too, so we all think he is a big boy! Oh goodness, help me! lol. I got DD out in 3-4 pushes so the midwife said to be ready to push harder and longer this time, even if he comes the same time DD did! yikes! Hoping these next few weeks go smooth and he decides to cook a little longer than his sister did!! It is crazy to think within a month and a half (most likely much sooner) we will have two precious kiddos! :cloud9:


----------



## Itsychik

3xBlessed said:


> LOL!!! I have a thing for even numbered days too!!! Both my boys were born on odd numbered days. The oldest is the 31st but because its last day of the month I'm okay with it. Weird I know. And when I went into labor with my second on the 11th I was bummed until a friend said his birthday would read the same forward and backward. 01-11-10. And he was born at 1:10. So I made peace with that one too. But I'm hoping for even for my girl. Lol

haha, I could imagine myself feeling the exact same way!!




OurLilFlu said:


> It's funny you mention odd and even days, I have a thing for odd days, we even chose our anniversary date to be an odd number for that reason haha!

Yeah, us too (except even) :blush: We got married on 10-10-10 (original, I know!)



3xBlessed said:


> I just happen to like even numbers. I don't think my child will be any different of she is born on an even numbered day or an odd numbered day. Just something silly.

Same here :thumbup: Me, DH, and DS were all born on even-numbered days (24, 8, 30) and I just think it'd be nice to keep this LO the same! With DS I was induced on the 29th, and he was born at 01.29am on the 30th, but I was 1) REALLY glad he was born in June (as my birthday is in July, plus a thousand other people we know, so I really wanted DS to have his 'own' month) and then also that it was an even day :haha: He held out just long enough!


----------



## Itsychik

akblaze- keeping my fingers crossed that your little man hold out as long as possible!!


----------



## Katiie

I'm so excited for these babies to start arriving and watching the list get longer and longer until they are all here!

Eeeeeeeekkk!!


----------



## ksilme

Has anyone else been feeling achy? My belly feels like I have done loads of sit ups ;( x 
I love lying on my side because I can feel her moving her arms and legs against me lol but hips hurt too quickly:(


----------



## Katiie

My baby is getting sleepy more often now,
Which I know is normal as long as it's not too much. 

I had been monitored twice already with my son when I was this pregnant with him. So far I've got away with it! 

I deffo get achy legs in bed from laying on one side too long :(


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hey ladies, 
Congrats to the Mama's whose babies are already here! It's surreal to think about.

There's been more drama with my sperm bank so I've not really been feeling like posting much. With that being said though... I started leaking colostrum around 12 weeks and it's always been clear or yellowish but Friday it turned white and is still white. Have any of you experienced this before?


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze hopefully you do get to keep him in a bit longer than your DD.

ksilme ME! I am have been feeling like that for weeks now. Even sometimes lying in bed my belly will hurt on one side then I move to the other and my ribs hurt. So evil! Also my back, hips and who-ha hurt too. It is so much fun!!

Guen Yes that is normal. I will get all three colour at once. It will not affect your supply at all.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I can't sleep through the night much anymore. My back is so achy, my hips hurt, & turning takes an eternity! I've been sleeping with a pillow between my legs for months now but last night I had to also sleep with a wedge pillow under my belly, helped with my back a little. Doesn't help that our 3 year old ends up in our bed every night and my cat seems to think I'm her pillow!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Has anyone felt any real contractions yet? ???


----------



## Batman909

I'm having a few right now last one felt like a period pain


----------



## Katiie

From my last labour, does that count?
Only strong Braxton hicks this time so far. 

I'm suffering with a cold. I can't even move outta bed. 
I hope it passes quickly. I have too much to do!


----------



## allforthegirl

*Update*
Cryssie posted on another thread. She has been in the hospital since Nov, and had Laniee Nov 22nd, and she is still in NICU. Cryssie is still being watched in the hospital as well. I guess she was the first one us to have their babies!! Just sad it had to be so early. glad they are doing well.


----------



## allforthegirl

I get some strong BH too. Some that take my breath away and some that I feel are very strong period like pains with the tightening. I am sure it feels this way because we are getting so close to the end!!


----------



## Katiie

Oh my goodness!
Another little baby!
Even though she was first. 

I wonder how many more will pop early?


----------



## allforthegirl

There are tons of people on that list that don't comment at all, so there could be potential many we don't know about. Though lets pray that isn't the case and they are still safe in the womb!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! Another baby and so early! Thanks for the update! Thoughts for speedy recoveries!


----------



## Katiie

I hope all those who do comment let us know!

Everyone wanted to be on the group and then nobody followed it :haha:

Also ~

How many movements is ok and how many not...

I've only had about 5 movements today.


----------



## allforthegirl

They say about 10 movements in the day I believe. As long as they are even the littlest of movements, they count, oh and hiccups apparently count too.


----------



## ksilme

not sure, I have noticed she is moving less the last couple of days :( 
and my belly feels sore, like been exercising loads :( xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ive heard hiccups don't count, they are reassuring but they're not voluntary movements. but everyone's movement recommendations seem to differ my midwife says if you notice baby has been quiet, lay down, drink something and count at the min 6 mov over 2 hrs...


----------



## Neversaynever

Wow another early baby...glad all is ok :flower:

Katiie and anyone else worried about movement..it's not the amount of movement..it's of it's different from what is normal for your baby. 

My baby is fairly quiet all day and then is a fidget pants all evening. When baby wasn't moving much one evening, didn't move much after getting up and using the loo in the night which it normally does..I went in to get checked after 24 hours I reduced movement..got told off and told not to leave it more than 12 hours :blush:

If there's less movement...drink something cold, lie on your left in a dark room and just focus on baby. 

Hope that makes sense?

Xxx


----------



## ksilme

At the risk of sounding dim, how do you know if you are having contractions, my back has been sore all day, and now it's sore but keeps getting worse for a minute or so at a time, mixed with the sit up pain in belly :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> At the risk of sounding dim, how do you know if you are having contractions, my back has been sore all day, and now it's sore but keeps getting worse for a minute or so at a time, mixed with the sit up pain in belly :( xx

You could be having some. The only way to really find out is drink a bunch of water (like over a litre maybe two) lie down, have a bath or walk around to see if it changes. If things are still there after all that I would ring your L&D and see what they think. Better safe than sorry ;)


----------



## Katiie

Baby must be getting squished in there. The only movements I've felt is pushing out!
But it's movement. 

And I also heard hiccups don't count for that same reason x


----------



## ksilme

It is hurting when I breathe :( I have been to my mum's for a roast but had to come home again as hurting :( xx I am now lying in bed with electric blanket on to see if that helps, it was sore to lie down, might have a shower in a bit to see if that helps


----------



## Neversaynever

Ksilme...lower back ache could be a sign. are you having any tightening's across the top of your bump? Those are more likely to be BH's. I'd take some paracetomal and plenty of water to see if things calm down. Alternatively...call your L&D department for some advice :flower:

XxX


----------



## ksilme

It seems to have stopped now, even got the Doppler out and she is sounding perfect :) 
was in tears at one point as it was hurting alot but ok now 'fingers crossed' x


I have noticed her movements seem different, guess she is running out of space, as like you it's pushing and stretching, and arms and legs digging out x


----------



## Katiie

Baby could be engaging and laying on a nerve. 

I have that :(
Most painful! Baby is dipping in and out of engagement, and laying on a nerve that goes right up my back. 
I feel your pain. 

anyone else not have a certain name yet?!?
We are stuck on boys names!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine does that too when fully engaged. Or tries to stick his hands in between his head and my bladder. Ouch. It is like a stone (or at least what I imagine what it would feel like anyways) passing it is so sharp a feeling. 

Actually today I feel his fingers moving at my pubic bone like someone tickling me from the insides. Sooooo weeeiiiirrrrrrrd!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Lol aftg I get that too! 
Wow hope Cryssie and bub are doing well


----------



## Katiie

I only feel baby shake it's head lol x


----------



## Dancerforlife

I think it's from having felt them before with DD but I feel like there are way more BH this time around! Definitely know what you mean aftg, such a strange feeling when those hands are pushing lower and lower. 

Anyone else been told you look small? Literally everyone is telling me they can't believe I'm due in a month and I look way smaller than when I was pregnant with DD. Dr hasn't said anything is off with my measurements but an feeling paranoid since at least 10 people have made the same comment!

We got a ton done on the nursery this weekend and I did a bunch of washing so feeling much more ready. 

Can't believe we have another little preemie in the group, hope baby and mama are both doing okay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> I think it's from having felt them before with DD but I feel like there are way more BH this time around! Definitely know what you mean aftg, such a strange feeling when those hands are pushing lower and lower.
> 
> Anyone else been told you look small? Literally everyone is telling me they can't believe I'm due in a month and I look way smaller than when I was pregnant with DD. Dr hasn't said anything is off with my measurements but an feeling paranoid since at least 10 people have made the same comment!
> 
> We got a ton done on the nursery this weekend and I did a bunch of washing so feeling much more ready.
> 
> Can't believe we have another little preemie in the group, hope baby and mama are both doing okay!

I have not been told that, quite the opposite!! I look huge! I am way bigger than I was with my first three that is for sure! Though at least this time it is all baby. Thank goodness! Though I think I would be just as worried if everyone would tell me that I looked small thought too! I am sure you are just fine if the dr isn't concerned.

:happydance: That is great news on all the hard work that is now finished on the nursery!! Feels good to feel more ready doesn't it?


----------



## Katiie

I've been told many times I don't even look pregnant. 
Nobody treats me as if I am (example being a full doctors waiting room and nobody giving me a chair & a full bus and nobody giving up the priority seating which is actually for pregnant people!!)

I'm still pretty much in normal clothes but they are a few sizes bigger. 
This is me at bang on 35 weeks x
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/E12FA794-0C13-4723-84C6-6EF37E696B00.jpg


----------



## 3xBlessed

I've been hearing the same thing Dancer, that I'm small. Which cracks me up bc I'm overweight to start with but I've only gained 5 pounds so far in this pregnancy so maybe that's why they think I'm small. My DH told me yesterday I don't even look pregnant from behind! I measuring perfectly for 34 weeks though.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks ladies! Makes me feel much better that I'm not the only one getting the comments. Big or small you're right I shouldn't worry when I'm measuring fine. Heres me at 35 weeks, I'm a pretty petite person normally and a runner but I've gained 25lbs so far so I certainly don't feel small :)

Yes aftg, feels so good! Just a few more little things to do but wouldn't be panicked if baby decided to come early now (wishful thinking!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I can hold on for another 2 weeks then I will start talking sweetly to the little one to start the show! Wonder how close we wi have our babies since we due on the same day ;) Can't wait!!


----------



## Katiie

I dreamt that some of us went into labour last night!
I was walking round the zoo with my family while on BnB lol!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!

First time properly updating in ages - I tend to end up being a bit of a stalker on here but rarely get round to posting sorry. But maternity leave has begun today so should have more time to post now!! :thumbup:
Going to update on BMB's thread as well so apologies if you end up reading a little bit of this twice :haha: :haha:

Can't believe we have so many babies here already - hoping for all our little premature ones to keep growing strong and be home with their mummies and daddies very very soon :hugs:

ksilme - hope things are ok with your house, does all sound a bit worrying so hope you get it sorted very very soon. 

And ksilme and katiie I hope little one's movements have picked up and you're not still worried. I had a few hours a couple of days ago at a time of day where my little man is normally very active and he was really quite, I was so freaked out! But fortunately just as I was getting really worked up he decided to wake up! :dohh:

All going ok here - don't get me wrong I'm tired and my hips ache and part of me is more than ready to meet my little man. BUT... I'm conscious of not wishing away the pregnancy too fast. Given our problems conceiving and the fact that if at any point any cancer cells return (I have a borderline ovarian cancer) I face a hysterectomy this may be my only chance of pregnancy so am trying to make sure I make the most of the experience treasuring the good bits and even the bad bits!!

I have a 36 week scan on wednesday to check what progress if any has been made with my placenta praevia. My last scan was at 27 weeks so there is a decent chance that it'll have moved. If not I'll be booked in for a section. It's not what I want - I'd really prefer a natural birth but whatever is safest for baby and me is what will have to happen and I've made my peace with that. And despite wanting a natural birth it also scares me an awful lot...
I work on an intensive care unit and so my only experience of delivery is when things go wrong and the mum ends up having to come to us. And whilst my head knows that thousands of babies are delivered every day with no issues my mind does keep wandering back to some of the horror stories I've seen over the years.... too much knowledge is a bad thing sometimes. 

Hope all the other little ones are still cooking safely inside their mummies, can't believe we are so close to the end now!!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi Ladies!

Wow, I missed an e-mail somewhere as I didn't know we had so many updates!

Hoping Cryssie and her LO are doing well :hugs: Thanks for the update aftg!

regarding backpain-- I had that in my previous pregnancy. I always imagined it felt like what back labour would be. It was a really painful spasm/thudding pain in my back that would start, get worse, and taper off and last a minute or two but happen regularly every couple of minutes. It used to happen mainly when I was sitting in the car. When I had my DS though I didn't have 'back labour' so have no idea if that's what it would have actually felt like, but it was really painful!

Katiie- Maybe it's because I've never seen you in 'person' but I definitely think you look pregnant.

And what happened to the boy's name you had chosen?

We never agreed on a boys name and since we're having a girl, we haven't even tried to come up with one. If we unexpectedly end up with a boy, we're going to have a BIG problem!

I'm also having issues sleeping (takes me ages to fall asleep, and if I wake up at night I am often awake 1 - 2 hours just trying to get back to sleep). Boo.

Can't believe some of us at at 36+ weeks! wow!


----------



## Katiie

My partners name is Wood,
Oliver would be shortened to Ollie
So he would be "Ollie Wood"
Which sounds like holly wood. 

But I still really like it :(

Lewis, Lucas and Finley (really unsure on Fin) are our short list names. Now but I don't like them as much as Oliver x


----------



## OurLilFlu

So you mean your partners last name is wood? 

I thought the name sounded familiar, a Johnny depp movie perhaps, so I googled it and Oliver Wood is a character from Harry Potter... I was thinking of the film Ed Wood lol I'm sure it doesn't matter but I thought I'd mention it!


----------



## allforthegirl

I dreamt I gave birth&#8230;&#8230; I had three midwives check my belly then he got mad and came out cause he didn't want to be poked by them anymore&#8230;..


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> My partners name is Wood,
> Oliver would be shortened to Ollie
> So he would be "Ollie Wood"
> Which sounds like holly wood.
> 
> But I still really like it :(
> 
> Lewis, Lucas and Finley (really unsure on Fin) are our short list names. Now but I don't like them as much as Oliver x

Which one of you decided to change 'Edward George'? Or was that one already out of the running?

And I don't think there's anything wrong with 'Ollie Wood' .... but that's just me :) I'm not really concerned with 'weird' initials or how a name sounds to anyone but me and DH.

On another note, I do love the name "Lucas" (it's DS's middle name).

Good luck :flower: You've still got some time!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Lol great dream aftg!

I'm having sleep issues too, was up at 4:30 this morning wide awake and now am exhausted at work :(

I like the name Oliver, I think Oliver Wood sounds good! We also have no boy name so if there's a surprise we'd be in trouble. Although we announced our girl name over the holidays and a family member of my husband who is also expecting said that's their baby's name too...but that's another story.


----------



## Itsychik

Dancerforlife said:


> Lol great dream aftg!
> 
> I'm having sleep issues too, was up at 4:30 this morning wide awake and now am exhausted at work :(
> 
> I like the name Oliver, I think Oliver Wood sounds good! We also have no boy name so if there's a surprise we'd be in trouble. Although we announced our girl name over the holidays and a family member of my husband who is also expecting said that's their baby's name too...but that's another story.

Was everyone (i.e. you guys and them) OKAY with having 2 babies/children in the family with the same name?

DH and I discussed this (as we've had our first name chosen for more than a year, and lots of babies in our families/close friends have been born in the meantime) about whether we'd keep the name or change it if someone else had the same name. No one knows our choice though, as it's a secret. Ultimately we decided we'd keep it (friends of ours actually chose a name that's REALLY close) but there's no reason we can't have more than one, IMO.


----------



## Dancerforlife

My husband was actually more upset about it than me as we've had it picked since DD was born. He swears he told them the name so was upset that they plan to use it. 

I am okay with it, it's a beautiful name and will be beautiful for both the kids!


----------



## Katiie

Edward George is the middle names :)

My son is:
Cameron 
Christopher - After my partner/his dad
Michael - After my dad
Wood - Daddy's last name

This one will POSSIBLY be
Oliver 
Edward - After my partners dad
George - After my grandad 
Wood - Daddy's surname 

Hahaha I didn't know there was an Oliver Wood in Harry potter!!! It must be alright to use then haha

As for using 2 names in the same family, we have discussed it, but Chris (my partner) isn't keen. 
Coz I love the names Harry, Freddie and he loves William. 
But that's all his nephews names!

With any luck I'll have a girl. We've had this picked since before Cameron!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I love Oliver!


----------



## ksilme

I love the name Oliver too, that was my boys name along with Ruben :) but hubby liked Jowan - we really couldn't agree so lucky we having a girly really, and Zoey was never mentioned until after the scan, hubby suggested it, and I liked it and the more we thought about it, the more it seemed right :) xx

I think you look pregnant too Katiie
In a way, I wish people were saying I look small, my auntie called me a walrus!! lol, she was joking though, she is bipolar

One lady who I saw for the first time at beginning of December said, whilst looking at bump 'oh you are going to have a big baby aren't you'
when I replied, that i don't feel very big but think she will be 8 and half - 9 lbs (based on mine and hubbys birth weights and other babies in family) she looked at me and said, you're quite small!! as if I was making out I am bigger than normal, she said it in quite a catty way :( she was the one who implied I was big lol 
pic is 34+1


----------



## baby1wanted

I like Oliver too  And I definitely think you look pregnant!! Will try to upload my latest bump pic in a minute.
We're technically waiting for little man to get here to see what he looks like but I think we're pretty much decided on Rufus as a first name. 
His middle name will be Samuel which is DH's name but also the name of DH's best friend who sadly died a couple of years ago so in his memory :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

This was me a couple of days ago with exactly one month to go  
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/86B408B0-1970-40F7-B4C9-FB6507C3A670_zpsvnmgp8fk.jpg


----------



## Katiie

You can't go on how much you and your OH weighed!
We thought my son would be 8-9lb as i was 8lb 8oz and my partner was 10lb!!!

Yet out popped our little Cameron at 7lb 8oz!


----------



## ksilme

I just have a feeling she will be a bigger baby, and read some research that says the weights of the parents and previous babies in the family play a significant part on the size of a baby :) obviously there are always exceptions :) i would lobe for her to be smaller though :) would be nice to have a little baby in the family xx


----------



## Katiie

Even at 10lb she will seem teeny ;)
I gauntee it.


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving the bumpage pics ladies :cloud9:

Had another growth scan this morning :wacko: EFW is currently 6lb 12oz :sick: my boy was only 6lb 8oz born at 38 weeks :dohh:

I deffo think this is another boy too so name wise we are stuck, we struggled agreeing on Louis (was my number one choice but hubby wasn't convinced) but he gave in the day before we had him :haha: 

Baby no name :haha:

XxX


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Even at 10lb she will seem teeny ;)
> I gauntee it.

I do agree with that, our friends baby was 10lb 4oz and even though he was bigger than most, he still seemed tiny :) x
OMG I actually cannot wait til she is here now, it still feels so surreal though :/ I can't imagine actually having a baby lol
hubby told me today that I have been aggressive the past couple of days :( I asked how, apparently he meant last night, but as I said to him, try sleeping with a watermelon strapped to your belly, your hips feeling like they are breaking when lying on them, being so uncomfortable that you can't lay still for more than 5 minutes and everytime you drift off, something wakes you up, and instead of half waking up and dozing off again, every time you wake up, you are suddenly wide awake and can't get back to sleep for hours :( Think he understands now :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

you just reminded me of my dream LOL

I was dreaming about something then abruptly the dream changed to where I could physically feel my bowels going back up like a snake invading my digestive system. I was not pg in this dream either. I was freaking out about it moving farther and farther up. Then when I woke up, it was my monkey rolling his feet around my ribs. So weird.


----------



## 3xBlessed

My husband is hoping the baby is smaller than our sons. He jokes that we never had a newborn at home bc they came home looking two months old (they were 9lbs 12oz & 9lbs 2oz). My friends all have these tiny little 6 pounders. Lol.


----------



## MamaBear93

Likklegemz said:


> Mama bear I know what you mean about going crazy, I'm driving everyone up the wall. The nursery is practically done so that doesn't leave me much to do in hit here until the furniture and pram etc. arrives next Friday. I've not bought that many clothes as I'm bored of yellow, cream and white. I also had a mini panic attack over what I actually need in terms of dressing baby, how many baby grows,vests etc should I have for the first few weeks?

I honestly have no idea how many you "should" have but I know I have quite a bit of clothes just because I am an organizer/planner I have got at least 14 changes of clothes lined up to ensure I am not wrapping her in blankets when she has a diaper explosion because I was too tired to wash clothes lol I have a three year old and a husband who might as well be a three year old, actually I take that back my three year old helps around the house more often haha. My fault though I spoiled him because I have always been a SAHM and done all the child caring for and house cleaning, also cleaning up after and feeding of our three dogs. 

I don't think there is a set number. I just think to myself I always have at least one washed pair of clothes in the diaper bag, one on hand in the living room along with extra diapers and wipes for daytime changes, and at least 2 pairs of clothes for each day of the week just in case, you have the days where you have explosions and days where you don't :dohh:

Lol I hope that helps a little...I just kinda always made sure I had bunches in at least the first three sizes good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

I only have 2 first size/newborn sleepsuits. 
Cameron was only in them a few weeks! Xx


----------



## Katiie

Will hVing a nasty (and I mean nasty) cold reduce baby's movements?

Since I've been ill baby has had a lot of reduced movements...
I don't get anywhere near what I used to x


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Will hVing a nasty (and I mean nasty) cold reduce baby's movements?
> 
> Since I've been ill baby has had a lot of reduced movements...
> I don't get anywhere near what I used to x

Maybe, but I would go get checked to be safe. :flower:


----------



## Katiie

I can't get to the hospital till tomorrow and I'm completely on my own today :(


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> I only have 2 first size/newborn sleepsuits.
> Cameron was only in them a few weeks! Xx

My DS had been estimated at 10 lbs so we had only had one or two 'newborn' outfits for him when he was born, and the rest were 0 - 3 months. He was 'only' 8lbs 2oz but NONE of the 0 - 3 month stuff fit him, he was swimming in it! It took a good 3 - 4 weeks before he could even start wearing the other sizes and in the meantime DH had to run out and buy a bunch of things just to get some clothes that fit...


...this time I went a little overboard and have like 20 outfits in 'newborn' size :blush: This LO is measuring a little small so hopefully they'll fit her a while!


----------



## allforthegirl

It honestly won't matter how heavy your babies are if then fit in newborn sleepers, it is all about the length of baby. You can still have a close to 9lbs baby and fit in newborn stuff if he/she is only 18" long. If baby is long say 22" then yah he/she won't fit in newborn stuff for more than a day or two until they stretch out more.


----------



## ksilme

I reckon Zoey will be short, her legs 'were' measuring small, although that may well have changed, but I am only 4ft 10 and her dad isn't overly tall at 5ft 10 
I hope she fits in small stuff, although we only have a couple of bits in newborn/first size and tonnes in 0-3 
How are you all? I have midwife tomorrow - birth plan time :/ xx


----------



## Katiie

I'm still dying from a cold. All in my sinus' 

I'm meant to have a midwife tomorrow but I'm having it next week (37 weeks!!!! EEEEK) instead as it's my partners birthday and we plan to go out :) 

Hope you have a lovely appointment. I'm gonna write mine next week x


----------



## ksilme

hubby is actually coming with me for this one, midwife suggested he come along for birth plan :) 

Hope you are feeling better soon :) It is horrible feeling ill, I was quite bad over xmas, a couple of days, I literally did not move :( 

Went shopping today and got toiletries and more wipes - oops now have 73 packs lol
got the non bio detergent and pure conditioner to start washing Zoey's clothes and the bedding and car seat and pram covers etc :) 
And the father in law did his first part of his self claimed 'chief nappy provider' role lol, we now have over 500 nappies :0 should keep us going for a while lol 
Also got a swing, bouncer and jungle gym, bloody bargain! £50 for all 3 they are the fisher price rainforest ones, all immaculate, only used a couple of times, absolutely perfect condition :) so I think we are pretty much all good to go now, apart from washing and putting away again lol 

In tesco, we got a bargain too actually - palmers cocoa butter bottom butter supposed to be a fiver each tube down to a quid!!!! can't go wrong, so bought 4, even if I use it as I LOVE cocoa butter :) xx


----------



## Itsychik

I made my birth plan last week then sat down together with DH to go through it... feeling MUCH better now that it's out of the way!

Have ordered a new changing pad and waiting on that to arrive, and the only thing left to buy is a new baby monitor. Probably going to get the same one as we have for DS.

Bought 3 packs of diapers (a total of 150) to start with in size 1. Will wait till baby is here to get more.

Only thing left is to wash bassinet/stroller/car seat stuff, install car seat (will do in another 3 weeks), pack hospital bag, and finish up text for the birth announcements. All in all feeling pretty prepared!

And only another 2.5 weeks of work left before mat leave! :happydance: Then 6 months off!

I only have 1 more midwife appointment next week and then I get transferred to an OB GYN at the hospital for an appointment at 36 weeks and until birth (as a result from my c-section last time).

SOOO close!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my ultrasound today with my high risk doctor. Turns out baby is breech! Ugh. I know she can still turn but I've never had this happen before!!! Both my boys were always head down when it mattered. The doctor said to try music to turn her. 

DH had a bad car accident today, thankfully he is okay but his car is probably totaled. Glad it is just the car that was damaged...that we can replace but we can't replace him!!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

So sorry to hear the baby is being stubborn but so happy your dh is not harmed!


----------



## Katiie

Sorry about your car, thank goodness your hubby is ok. 
Car accidents are my biggest fear (I've been in 3 - 1 of which my son was with me). I am literally the most safety conscious driver you can meet now. I only ever drive places I know or I don't feel safe. 

We are off to town today to buy the last bits I need for my hospital bag. 
Not much is needed, just a labour nightie and some comfortable bottoms for after. Good old primark will do the job. 
Also plan to use some of my vouchers from Christmas. 

We have loads of wipes now too haha everytime we went shopping we brought 4 packs. Obviously we go through a pack a week with my son, but we still have loads. 
Only have 1 box of nappies though so they are next to buy on the list,
Along with some size 5+ sized nappies for Cameron. Will be better to be stocked up on both sizes I think. 

Other than that we don't need anything else! We pick up our mattress today and 2 little outfits, which I'll show you later, it's baby's first outfit other than sleepsuits! I got excited in the sales lol. 

I've washed all our pram now, and the car seat. Every single part of it went in the washing machine. Even the hood hahah. It's now gleaming (as I washed the frame down too) and looks brand new. Happy me!
My son loved helping me clean it, when it was all done he put his bear inside it and started pushing it round the house :haha:


----------



## Katiie

I haven't even thought about my birth plan yet!but I have a rough idea of how I want it all to go


----------



## baby1wanted

3xblessed so glad your DH is ok!! Horrible thing. And hope baby turns soon!!!

Well it's decision day for me today now - scan at 10:15 then at 10:45 see consultant to make a final decision on a section vs natural birth. Wish me luck and lots of hopeful thoughts that my placenta has moved!! See the midwife on fri to go through a birth plan but obviously that's completely dependent on what happens today. If I do get a chance to labour and deliver vaginally I have a rough idea of what I want but don't want to have too much fixed in my head as you never know what's going to happen in the room :haha:

Re: clothes I have far too many!! A few friends have all had boys recently and have passed on all their newborn stuff - I literally have 40+ vests and babygrows in newborn size!!! So at least I know I won't have to be washing every few minutes :thumbup: Then by the time my little man is out of his new born stuff they'll have passed down the 0-3 months.... I timed this well! :haha:

I have 3 packs of cotton wool balls for initially then about 10 packs of the huggies wipes (the ones that are water only) then another 10 packs of johnsons new born wipes so hoping that'll last a few weeks. At my baby shower some friends made me an amazing 'cake' full of nappies covered in blankets and muslins etc. It contained 75 size 1 and 75 size 2 pampers nappies - amazing!! Then I've bought a pack of each size in as well. After he's past the new born stage I'm hoping to move onto reuseable nappies so won't buy anymore in at the moment.

Still cannot believe how close it's all getting - if I'm a section they'll likely do it at 38/39 weeks so I may only have a couple of weeks left eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!

:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

:thumbup: to all the great apt's and u/s!!

Katie I sorry your aren't feel well still that sucks! :nope: I hope you get better very soon. :flower:

3xBlessed that is very unfortunate that your DH got into an accident. Glad he is ok. Something that happens that put life into perspective for everyone really!!

I can actually say that I have to over bought anything just yet. Though I know I have too many clothing for this little gaffer. Though you can never have too many wipes really LOL. They do poo a lot! :haha:

AFM Well from the sounds of things, baby may be showing up early. I am starting to lose my plug, baby's head is very low, so low couldn't really get a good look at his face on u/s yesterday, and I am uncomfortable more than usual. Both my Dr and my MW friend said sound like he could be starting to make an entrance. Not expecting him tomorrow or anything cause I know they can take some time before it happens. Last time I went through a week of false starts before he comes so I not expecting at least for another week yet. It is exciting to think though :dance:


----------



## ksilme

Well, I had midwife, Zoey is engaged!!! however, I measured 31 at 31 weeks and 38! today at 35 weeks, so depending on next time, might be sent for a growth scan, as she said she already feels a decent size too :/ lol She reckons she may well be a big baby, but I expected that.
Birth plan done :) basically open to most things, but want to avoid any intervention or pain relief :) 
if everything goes smoothly, I can be discharged 2 hours after having her :) 
she is happy and healthy :) she is lying on the oppposite side to normal for her and she had her back facing towards my back today 
hubby's face was a picture whilst talking about cervixes, forceps, examinations and stitches lol 
and now he thinks he is being funny when he says 'haha, in a few weeks, you will have some stranger down there' but apparently I am dealing with the idea of that well, as I said, firstly it is a matter of having to deal with it, but when the time comes, to be honest, I will probably freak out a bit :( xx


----------



## Itsychik

3x- oh wow, how scary about the car accident! So glad to hear your DH wasn't hurt :flower:

And I'm REALLY worried at my baby being breech as well. She's been breech or transverse at every appointment since 20 weeks... actually with the exception of last week, for the first time head down. But she moves a LOT so I'm worried she'll turn again. Have you ever been to the website 'spinning babies'? It gives tips to naturally encourage a breech baby to turn...

baby1- how did your scan go??

aftg- wow, exciting that things are moving so quickly now! sorry if you mentioned this before, but were your previous LO's born early? Not much longer now!


----------



## ksilme

missed about the car accident! Omg, hope everything is ok!!


----------



## Katiie

Ksilme - at trhe time, you won't care :haha: all diginity goes out the window when you give birth. 
I think I kept a lot of mine with Cameron to start...
I asked everyone to leave when I was examined at 5cm,
Kept a t shirt on covering everything in the bAth,
Wore a bikini top still when I have birth...

However at one point I was asked to go to the toilet, I sat on it shouting "nothing's coming out!!" Many times... Lol 
And I must have walked to the toilet and back with nothing but my bikini top on, but I did have an ensuite lol. Midwifes won't expect you to walk everywhere half naked!

Then I pushed him out...
Again not caring that my mum and boyfriend and complete stranger (the midwife lol) were looking down there! 

Hug! There's loads of ways to not be worried!
straight after birth, I didn't let anyone see me naked. 
Mum saw my boobs a few times but that's coz I was breast feeding. I didn't care though.


----------



## baby1wanted

Good news! 
Placenta 5.7cm clear of cervix so no need for section :happydance:
And despite everyone commenting on my enormous bump little man is measuring exactly on his dates for head and abdominal circumference and femur length :thumbup: 
Over the moon and petrified at the same time!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> aftg- wow, exciting that things are moving so quickly now! sorry if you mentioned this before, but were your previous LO's born early? Not much longer now!

Not on their own account. I was induced early with two for medical reasons, the other two were bang on time!! 

I have had this feeling for a while that he was going to be early. I am not sure why I was thinking that. But now he is way down and had no room really to move back up, so soon. I may be very close to being right about him coming around the 20th. Now I just need things to do to keep my mind off of it. :thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

My mum always said that you lose all dignity lol 

baby1 - Yay for natural :) xx

Just thought I would share with you ladies, not sure if any of shop in tesco or not, but worth sharing - when we were doing our shop yesterday, a man my mum knows, he chats to her every week during the shop, I swear he looks for her on the cctv or something and hunts her down lol, this week in the car park whilst putting the shopping in the car! Anyways, my trolley was full with baby stuff - 8 packs of nappies for example lol - and he informed us of something I am guessing tesco don't share for a reason, but he said that the coupons you get from tesco clubcard - that you double up at xmas etc, can actually be doubled up at any time to be used on baby stuff - minus formula milk - but nappies, wipes, toiletries etc can all be bought by doubling up coupons throughout the year, not just at the specified double up periods :) worth knowing :) x


----------



## Katiie

Ooooo that is worth knowing!!
I think I'll be saving my vouchers...
Even though I normally use mine for Christmas presents lol x


----------



## MamaBear93

3x - so sorry to hear about your DH's accident, but glad he is okay and it was not you! No good about the baby being breech, I heard of a website called turnbabyturn that is supposed to help teach you techniques to coax the baby into going head down I have no idea how or if it works just heard about it one day. Good luck!

Baby1 - Yey for natural births! :D I love it when the important things go your way! lol I hope for the best and that you get what you want.

AFTG - I have the same feeling, have been losing little bits of my mucus plug over the last few days but just recently I am pretty sure she dropped into my pelvis because I have been having an extreme amount of pressure in my groin/inner thigh area, so much so that if I put too much pressure on one leg my whole leg goes numb! At night it is very uncomfortable and has actually been keeping me awake and causing me to wake periodically at night as well. Hope our LO's stay in there just a few more days! FX

ksilme - YEY for baby being engaged!! It's so crazy to think that our LO's could come at any time now! I feel that same way about my LO being big, I think she will at least be bigger then DD1 for sure.

Itsychik - Let's how that LO stays head down! Mine moves a lot too but she is always head down when it matters so lets hope yours has decided to change her tune and stay a little topsy turvy for a few more weeks lol.

As for me I am having a very hard time keeping my mind off of the fact that this baby is going to be coming some time in the next few weeks. I am starting to feel very unprepared and unorganized for her arrival. I know I am prepared but nothing seems right. I even went through her newborn and 0-3month clothes again yesterday and organized them according to length. Yea I said length...jeez....lol:dohh: I feel a bit out of control. I cleaned my bathroom today, I cleaned my guest bathroom the day before yesterday, I cleaned out and organized my linen closet, and am rewashing her whole crib set...And now I am sick...must have a cold or something because my throat hurts my nose is runny/stuffy, and my head feels all cloudy. So not fun.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am actually not convinced that I am losing my plug just yet&#8230;. :sad1: Though all day today I was in the nastiest mood ever! Mainly because my house was a mess and I had the major urge to clean it.


----------



## loujay584

Due 7th feb! 36 wks today xx


----------



## Katiie

Welcome loujay!
~~~~~~

I've been loosing plug a while, but it grows back!
Today I feel achey, not painful ache, but just achey. 
I also feel my self leaking out cm or pee. It's not waters. 

I don't think baby is coming anyday soon, but oh my I do ache today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome loujay :hi:

So far nothing new with me&#8230;.. had a natural prostaglandin deposit last night at least. Going to try and have one every other day LOL :blush:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Omg aftg almost 37weeks!!!!!.


----------



## Katiie

It's scary isn't it!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow you ladies are closing in on your due dates! I'm still in lala land, doesn't feel like its almost over at all!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Wow you ladies are closing in on your due dates! I'm still in lala land, doesn't feel like its almost over at all!

yah I didn't feel the end was coming around 34 weeks either.. Though then again the end isn't really here for me either. I think I am just jumping the gun a bit. I need to take a step back and wait for some concrete signs!!


----------



## Katiie

I can't wait to be 37 weeks. 
the days seem to be slowing down now


----------



## baby1wanted

This week definitely feels like the longest so far, Monday and 37 weeks seems like a long way off!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Yea I agree with you all, it feels like forever, but personally I think it's because it's all I think about. I wish I could get baby off the mind lol. But I have been so uncomfortable it's hard not to obsess over it. I can't believe I've only got 3 1/2 weeks left :shock: I am getting super excited and DH has admitted he is also starting to get a bit anxious himself lol DH is one of those calm, cool, collect kinda dudes, and he thinks he is not going to freak out when the baby comes but we will see. I think seeing me in that much pain is going to be what gets him the most. He can't stand to see me hurting...

I am just trying my hardest to have positive thoughts until the end of my 36th week! And DH and I have stopped DTD untill week 37 too, doc didn't tell us we had to but we did last week and I was having a lot of contractions that whole day after and was quite uncomfortable...so yea...we are on pins n needles.

AFTG I feel you on the cleaning urge, ugh, I am so uncomfortable but I don't want to stop lol. I want to get more baby stuff, and wash it, and wash it again, and clean my carpets, and the kitchen, and organize closets!:dohh:


----------



## Katiie

I wish I had the motivation to clean. 
We did have a little urge to go and get bits for the flat we needed,
And my boyfriend installed them right away!

So we now have new shelves in the living room and a new toilet seat!
mil brought my boyfriend a new drill for his birthday, really helpful!!!! He's already put it to good use! Xx


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> I wish I had the motivation to clean.
> We did have a little urge to go and get bits for the flat we needed,
> And my boyfriend installed them right away!
> 
> So we now have new shelves in the living room and a new toilet seat!
> mil brought my boyfriend a new drill for his birthday, really helpful!!!! He's already put it to good use! Xx

We have to go and get wardrobes, curtains, tv unit etc now and sort all bills and change address everywhere, but I am going to wash all of Zoey's clothes as we unpack them, makes it easier to sort, and her room is a nice size now :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well mamabear you have me beat. I just wanted to declutter my kitchen and living room. Today I decided I would just sit back on the cleaning front, though I did go for groceries&#8230;. I think that is enough exercise for today! lol


----------



## Masonsbaby

I would love for this baby to come at 37 weeks! So sore


----------



## Katiie

I'm having some lower bump pain today,
No contractions. 

And *STILL* feel leaky down below, I'm convinced it's not waters. It's gotta be cm or pee. 

So glad I've done this all before so I have a rough idea on what to expect. 

Packing my hospital bag tomorrow :)
2 more baby washes to go!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie at the drug store you should be able to find those new panty liners that turn colour if your waters break. I may invest in them&#8230;. but I am not sure yet&#8230;.


----------



## Katiie

Really!! Can you get them in the uk?!
I'll be investing.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not sure :shrug: I just know that I found it in the isle with pg tests and condoms LOL


----------



## dreamer_x

Anyone else getting nervous?! 36+4 and being induced between 38-40 weeks, so just over 3 weeks and she'll definitely be here and I'm getting so nervous! Nervous of her being here and nervous of delivery! I don't know how I'm going to cope with delivery, whether it goes to plan and is natural or whether intervention is needed, but either way I'm very nervous! Eeek!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not necessarily nervous but a bit impatient with all of these signals of labour that come and then go&#8230;. I had great sleep last night too good for labour to be starting BLAH


----------



## Katiie

I'm the same, not nervous, just excited. 

I'm starting to ache and hurt now, I'm sleeping better now my cold has finally started clearing up. 
I just want baby now


----------



## dreamer_x

Maybe it's being a FTM then because although I'm excited for her to get here, I'm terrified about the process of her arriving, anything going wrong, how I'm going to cope, etc. And then afterwards, knowing how to look after her and care for her! I don't know how to look after a baby, how do you bathe a baby? How do you pick a newborn up? Omg so many questions :'(


----------



## allforthegirl

dreamer_x said:


> Maybe it's being a FTM then because although I'm excited for her to get here, I'm terrified about the process of her arriving, anything going wrong, how I'm going to cope, etc. And then afterwards, knowing how to look after her and care for her! I don't know how to look after a baby, how do you bathe a baby? How do you pick a newborn up? Omg so many questions :'(

Try not to be too nervous. They will show you how to do it all in hospital or birthing centre. Though I do know the more you panic about birth the more pain you will be in. So try and relax and trust that your body and baby know what they are doing. Just know with each surge your baby will be closer and closer to you. Allow it to happen and don't fight it and you will be a lot more comfortable!! :winkwink:


----------



## Katiie

dreamer_x said:


> Maybe it's being a FTM then because although I'm excited for her to get here, I'm terrified about the process of her arriving, anything going wrong, how I'm going to cope, etc. And then afterwards, knowing how to look after her and care for her! I don't know how to look after a baby, how do you bathe a baby? How do you pick a newborn up? Omg so many questions :'(

I was the exact same with my first!
And I'll probably forget how to pick the newborn up this time too coz it's been so long. 

Go on the Johnson's website, there are videos about how to change your baby, how to bathe your baby ect ect. 
Baby won't like either of them, I promise you lol. 
I had my mum come round for Cameron's first bath so she could answer my questions as I did it with my boyfriend. 
I enjoyed watching the videos though, made it seem more real, like it was gonna be my turn soon!

We haven't even brought a baby bath this time thinking about it. 
That's a point I need to order a slip proof mat. 

I'm just packing my hospital bag with a totally blank mind. 
help!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie I have a bath but I find them hard to keep baby upright in them and have always found putting a washcloth down in our tub kept them station and there was more water to wash them in. 

I have never watched anyone, as 11 years ago, the internet wasn't used that way really, and we didn't have a computer back then. So I just read books, and the nurses helped tons at the hospital. Wow what luxuries we have today LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

DD1 hated baths lol she screamed and cried the whole time in the bath. She was a winter baby so I think that put a damper on the whole bath thing for her she hated being cold. She would cry at diaper changes if the wipes that touched her were too cold. She was very good at letting me know if she was uncomfortable. I think a lot of babies are like that though. I loved to know that even though she hated the bath part, the snuggles afterward were always the best :D


----------



## Dancerforlife

Oh my I've missed so much over the last week! I am with you ladies about the cleaning, couldn't resist today and steam cleaned all the carpets in the house. Not to the rest of you Don't Do This! haha I am so ridiculously sore already. Happy that I have clean carpets but wow my back :( 

Almost all the wash is done and hospital bag is almost done! I'm actually still pretty patient at this point. Been getting loads of BH but they always go away. Had my first check this week and at 0cm so I think I still have a few weeks to go :)

DD has been super sick this week so am happy to wait for a bit longer so she's 100% before baby gets here. Glad everyone is doing okay despite the aches and pains, can't wait to see who's next to go!


----------



## Katiie

They don't touch our vaginas till 40+ weeks in the uk. 
I'd love to know what's going on down there with mine!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am hoping that on Tues she will check me&#8230;. though maybe not cause then I will get disappointed&#8230;.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Speaking of which ladies, I was wondering if any of you are wanting to turn down cervical checks etc during labour and what not... I know for me I'd love to know the progress but I don't wanna be disappointed if things slow down with regular checks


----------



## allforthegirl

It can be very discouraging to find out you have gone for ____ many hrs and only 2-3cm. I think I will only want to be checked when I think I am near breathing him down.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yeah it's a hard call for me, I kind of wish they didn't check every week now because it is disappointing when they say 0 each week. I just don't think I can resist knowing, just in case it is more :)

Katiie, I didn't realize you didn't get checked in the UK till 40 weeks! I had forgotten how uncomfortable it is with a high and closed cervix until she had her hand up there!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Having a dull pain every minute not sure what our is no tightening yet and last 10 secs maybe, had lots of bh at the top of my bump today. Wondering if this is something!


----------



## OurLilFlu

allforthegirl said:


> It can be very discouraging to find out you have gone for ____ many hrs and only 2-3cm. I think I will only want to be checked when I think I am near breathing him down.

Ya I'm thinking ill have to get checked to confirm its time to go to the birth centre but after that I'm hoping to trust myself to know when I'm in transition and get checked and hopefully be close to 9 or 10 cm.... You're doing hypnobirthing too right?


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> It can be very discouraging to find out you have gone for ____ many hrs and only 2-3cm. I think I will only want to be checked when I think I am near breathing him down.
> 
> Ya I'm thinking ill have to get checked to confirm its time to go to the birth centre but after that I'm hoping to trust myself to know when I'm in transition and get checked and hopefully be close to 9 or 10 cm.... You're doing hypnobirthing too right?Click to expand...

I planning on giving it a go yes. So the less they interfere the better for the concentration.


----------



## Katiie

The hospitals policy here is to check once every 4 hours IF you request it, I think. 

With my son, I was checked at 9pm and told 5cm (super proud as I'd stayed at home till then)
Then I wanted to know how far I had gone 3 hours later, but the midwife said she wasn't allowed to check for another hour.
After the hour had passed i was told 7cm.

I broke down :haha: coz I thought I had another 4 hours to go.
I was wrong.. 2 hours later he was born. I don't remember ever being told I was fully gone, she broke the rest of my waters and I started pushing lol


----------



## MamaBear93

I was checked last week too and I was glad but slightly disappointed to find out that I was also closed. But he did say I was softening which made me hopeful. I get checked again Tuesday and I am hoping this process has progressed at least a little with all the intense BH I have been having. Some of them have actually been a bit painful. Ahhhh! This wait is putting so much pressure on DH he has been coming home from work asking me questions about how I am feeling and stuff like worried that something could be happening and I am not telling him. Granted I am not sure when I would call him to come home from work if it happened during a workday. I think I would try to wait it out and make sure it was for real before calling. I would feel terrible if I called him out of work and it was a false alarm.

When are you ladies planning on calling your SO's during labor?


----------



## Katiie

What's a so?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Katiie said:


> What's a so?

I think significant other. My DH is going through a super rough time at work so if it is during a workday I would wait as long as possible to be sure it was for real!


----------



## Katiie

My partner doesn't work :(
He was made redundant and hasn't found anything else yet. 
So chances are he will probs be with me anyway. 

He plays football Saturdays and Thursdays, so I'll be ringing him ASAP to get him home, he doesn't drive so someone will have to bring him back


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> Speaking of which ladies, I was wondering if any of you are wanting to turn down cervical checks etc during labour and what not... I know for me I'd love to know the progress but I don't wanna be disappointed if things slow down with regular checks

With my DS I progressed 1.5 cm in 14 hours... needless to say I was disappointed! :haha:

They told me at the hospital last time that they would normally do 'regular checks' if I wanted until my waters went and then they tried to avoid it. Although my waters went and labour never started (I was induced) so they tried to keep the checks to a minimum.

This time I'll just go with the flow. I'm really hoping for a 'natural' birth (hoping labour starts on its own as I do not want to be induced) and I think I'll be happy to know the progress whenever they're willing to check me.



MamaBear93 said:


> When are you ladies planning on calling your SO's during labor?

I would call my DH as soon as I was sure things had actually started. With my DS my waters went while I was out at the beach with my mom, so we drove back home and DH literally arrived moments after we did and I told him then, otherwise I would have called.

Since we'll have to make arrangements for our DS to be watched I would call DH as soon as I thought things were 'really' starting so we could start making plans. If I have to be anxious about labour (how long will it take, etc), he should be too :haha:


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow! I've missed loads again! So tired lately and I can barely concentrate! Still got another two weeks in work - I must be mad!

There's lots going on, that I'll be rereading and catching up tomorrow! Quickly though, Katie I a rory to hear about your oh - but on a bright note he'll be there for you! Fingers crossed he finds something soon. My DH works away (4 hour drive) so potentially facing a mad dash across the country which is why I'm panicking as I want him here for the birth

Love to all and will catch up tomorrow x x x x


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I will text my man if anything starts but not ask him to come home until I knew for sure. He is used to false starts, but if for what ever reason I need my mom to take the boys is when I will call him home.


----------



## capemaylover

Well it has been a while since I updated, but I figured I would do it now since I have some time here at work...

I am officially 37+1 today!!! I cannot believe with all the anxiety at the start of this pregnancy that I am technically full term. I was checked last Friday after my growth scan (attached picture) and I am only 1cm...better than nothing I guess, but I was hoping for more. Baby is measuring in the 68th percentile and about 7lbs at this point, but the head is in the 92nd percentile. My doctor is only willing to let me go to 39 weeks at this point and she will induce due to the size of the head (she doesn't want it to get stuck...and neither do I haha). I have been trying all of the typical things they tell you to try and help the labor process along...sex, walking, spicy foods, bouncing on a ball, pineapple, etc., so I will be anxious to see what this Friday's check will bring (fingers crossed for 2-3cm at least!!!). I have been extremely uncomfortable and not sleeping which makes me very unhappy. I know I won't sleep when the baby is here either, but the way I look at it, if I am not going to sleep there should be a reason (i.e., baby). Lots of BH as well. We will see.

I am happy to see and read about everyone's progress at this point! Hope all is going well.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww cute pic and congrats on being term!! That's just crazy! I feel like its still ages away but I'm starting to get impatient, this weekend was a very uncomfortable one!


----------



## Itsychik

capemay- aww, lovely pic! With my DS they estimated him to be huge (his head and abdomen were consistently measuring 3-weeks ahead) but when he was born everything was perfectly average! Hoping your LO turns out the same and fx'd for an uncomplicated delivery :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute pic. Congrats on term! Me too :)


----------



## ksilme

I have missed loads to, but only have the internet on my phone due to moving 
to those who aren't on Facebook, we did indeed get moved out due to the subsidence in the bungalow :( 
the estate agent came out at 11.30 on Friday morning after I phoned due to front door being worse, we found a new crack in outside wall and th. Landlord had already agreed to move us oit, so at 11.45 we were told we had to move out asap, and that he had a maisonette we could move into temporarily. However when we went to view it, the stairs were windy and narrow and lots of them, I could barely fit up them never mind any furniture :( and it just wasn't suitable for us with baby on way so soon, estate agent agreed but didn't have anything else on his books :( but said we weren't to sleep in the bungalow again, making us homeless 
we went around all the estate agents in our town bit there were only a couple and they had the fees amd deposit and first months rent etc which was all tied up in the bungalow :( rang the council and they refused point blank to help, as apparently it was the landlords/estate agents responsibility to find us somewhere but as I said, he can't give us something he hasn't got :( 
after a very long and very very stressful day of being made homeless and not being able to find anywhere, I had a phone call from the estate agent who asked us to meet him at an address at 6 (this was about 20 to) we met him, and he had managed to get us into a 3 bed house just up the road :) only problem was he had had to tell another family that they couldn't move in anymore :( but explained our situation and apparently they were ok :) 
so we had to move, nothing was packed as obviously we didn't expect to move :( but my mum came to the rescue and pretty much packed everything and moved it to the new place, while I was there putting some stuff away, however, there is still ALOT of stuff to sort through and it has delayed washing all of zoeys clothes :( 
but at least we are safe now and are in and cam get settled before missy makes an appearance, well hopefully lol xx 
will catch up properly when I get internet back x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow what a story! I couldn't imagine, we moved to a new town, about 20 mins outside of the city we used to live in and that was hard enough! I can't believe how you can just be homeless with no notice and move with even less notice! It's unheard of here!! And moving so late in your pg, i know i felt absoluteky useless because i couldnt help much. But glad to hear you got a decent place and that everything is coming together! Phew!


----------



## ksilme

OurLilFlu said:


> Wow what a story! I couldn't imagine, we moved to a new town, about 20 mins outside of the city we used to live in and that was hard enough! I can't believe how you can just be homeless with no notice and move with even less notice! It's unheard of here!! And moving so late in your pg, i know i felt absoluteky useless because i couldnt help much. But glad to hear you got a decent place and that everything is coming together! Phew!

I know, I definitely felt helpless and even now, my back is so sore that I can't do much at a time but at least we are in :) x we were moving in 21 hours after being told we had to be out, and only 14 hours after we viewed the house :o very stressful and still a bit overwhelmed but know we will be happy :) x how is everyone else? X


----------



## Dancerforlife

Wow ksilme! So sorry you had to move after all but glad you are now somewhere without the issues! Very stressful I'm sure but well worth it. Hope DH is good at back rubs and laundry, you deserve a rest :)

I have another appt tomorrow and another check, we'll see how I'm feeling about it if I pass on it. So disappointing to hear 0 and I'm sure it will be again!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ksilme despite the stress of the move and the timing, at least you and your family are safe and well, plus you have a structural sound home to bring the baby back from hospital.

Sorry for lack of personals, I think I've offically gone insane! Don't finish work till next Friday so am slightly stressing out with all the work I've still got to do. I work in the nhs which means thanks to government cuts, there's not enough staff at themo ment. It doesn't help that my maternity replacement doesn't start till March - stupid recruitment process!

My back is really becoming a nightmare now, is anyone else having trouble getting up in the morning? X x x


----------



## ksilme

ksilme said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Wow what a story! I couldn't imagine, we moved to a new town, about 20 mins outside of the city we used to live in and that was hard enough! I can't believe how you can just be homeless with no notice and move with even less notice! It's unheard of here!! And moving so late in your pg, i know i felt absoluteky useless because i couldnt help much. But glad to hear you got a decent place and that everything is coming together! Phew!
> 
> I know, I definitely felt helpless and even now, my back is so sore that I can't do much at a time but at least we are in :) x we were moving in 21 hours after being told we had to be out, and only 14 hours after we viewed the house :o very stressful and still a bit overwhelmed but know we will be happy :) x how is everyone else? XClick to expand...




Likklegemz said:


> Ksilme despite the stress of the move and the timing, at least you and your family are safe and well, plus you have a structural sound home to bring the baby back from hospital.
> 
> Sorry for lack of personals, I think I've offically gone insane! Don't finish work till next Friday so am slightly stressing out with all the work I've still got to do. I work in the nhs which means thanks to government cuts, there's not enough staff at themo ment. It doesn't help that my maternity replacement doesn't start till March - stupid recruitment process!
> 
> My back is really becoming a nightmare now, is anyone else having trouble getting up in the morning? X x x

After all of this I am glad I started maternity on the 27th dec, mainly because bump made it uncomfortable to drive :( but had holiday so been off work since 6th dec x well done on working so late :) 

My back is crazy sore :( if I lie down for more than a few mins, I really struggle getting up again and last night I learnt I can't get up from crouching anymore :(


----------



## Katiie

I'm quite lucky then!
I've not had any trouble yet. 
I struggle to bend down haha but who doesn't?!

I can still drive comfortably thank god.


----------



## baby1wanted

So glad you're in a new place ksilme - stressful I'm sure but sounds much safer now!!
Likklegemz I finished work at 36 weeks and it was just the right time. I'm in the NHS too. I'm a physiotherapist so it's a physical job and there is now absolutely no way I could manage. 
I have an old hip problem which has flared up and my back is sore on a daily basis now so I'm with you - getting up in the mornings is hard work and by the end of the day I'm reliant on a hot water bottle on my back to try and keep comfortable. 
Our little ones will be worth it though 
Hope everyone else is doing ok, although I'm going to miss being pregnant I am more than ready to meet my little boy now! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am starting to have issues getting up in the morning. I am just so very tired first thing. Once I am up I am good, but to get out of bed is hard!!


----------



## Katiie

Sqqqqeeeeeeeeeeeual. 

AFTG still reckon 6 days?!?

I've just updated my journal, we had a mini practice run yesterday... Haha I'll copy it across.


----------



## Katiie

Its so annoying when I'm in the middle of updating, minimise my browser (on my phone) and it erases my whole entry..

Anyway, take 2. 

We officially have no boys name. Only middle names. 
Urgh! We just cannot agree on a name. 
I love:

 Oliver
 Connor
 Theo
 Leo
And Chris hates them all!!
Sigh. 
How hard can a boys name be to agree on?!
Looks like this baby, if it is a boy, will be nameless for a little while. 

So yesterday, we had our first little practice run.
We went to do a big asda (supermarket) shop, to grab things we don't usually buy weekly so we are stocked up for babies arrival, like toilet roll, coffee and such. 
We don't even drink coffee... But I was thinking a lot of our families do. So when they come to visit, we have it in. My midwife drinks it too so if she does any more home visits we have it in. 

Anyway, just as I finished getting the fruit & veg (after going to the toilet) I felt a huge wet warm blob come out down below. I was mid conversation with Chris.. And he just saw my face and knew something was wrong. 
I told him I think my waters just broke and that I need to run to the toilet and check. So we pretty much ran to the toilet. 
I checked, annoyingly I had black pants on, but they were soaked to my jeans, my jeans were only a little damp. 
I came out the toilet and told Chris, he said we should go, but this asda was an hour away from home.. We never go here... So I was determined to finish the shopping. 
If I felt another big gush then id tell him, we would pay for what we already have and go. 
My hind waters went first with Cameron, so I knew what that felt like. 
We carried on shopping and I had no more gushes. 

Then as I (yes me! Driving!!) was driving home I felt very leaky. We had to go home, I didn't have my notes with me.
Infact I haven't even finished my hospital bag or written my birth plan. 
Still I had no pains, just a few tightenings and lots of leaks. 

As soon as we got home, Chris brought all the shopping in and put it all away while I tried to phone the hospital to see what they thought. 
After ringing The number 4 times, I finally got through to someone. 
They told me I needed to go in and be checked. I also realised then and there that I hadn't felt the baby move all day. 
So they wanted to monitor me too. 

I was what's apping my mum since asda, so she had a rough idea what was going on. Luckily she was working from home so she offered to look after Cameron while we went to hospital. 
While she was on her way over, I had a quick shower and shave (it's been a while!!!) and Chris jumped in the shower after. 
He was so excited!

I drove (yes me!!!) to the hospital as soon as mum arrived at ours. When we got there we were all booked in ready. 
We were put in an assessment room and waited for someone to come. 
A midwife and a student came and spoke to us. 
I had to leave my pad in the bathroom with a bedpan full of my wee. Urgh I hate leaving it in places. 
My pee was so dark, I knew I was gonna be told off for not drinking enough. 
The student midwife felt baby and tried waking it up, with no such luck. 
She told me s/he is head down facing my right still (like it has the last month). 
I asked her if I was engaged and she said no :(
I also asked her if my sample was ok, as she wanted to take my bp. 
I had trace of protein and keystone?? (The thing you get from not drinking enough). Luckily my bp is fine :) I have no swelling either. 
They told me the protein sometimes shows up if your waters have gone. Which sounded promising!! 
So I was eventually hooked up to the monitor machine, stayed on it for about 45 minutes. 
Baby slept through pretty much the first half hour... Which they don't like to see. So we had to try and wake it up so the heart rate goes up and down. I also had to push a button whenever I felt it move.
Eventually, the only thing that got it awake was Chris poking it in the head and talking to it. Looks like another daddy's child!!
So they were pleased. 

Next they had to check if my waters were going. I had another big blob after doing my pee sample for them... So my new pad had a little something on, but they said it was nothing. 
Urgh now the next thing I say, is the reason why I never want student midwifes to go near me again. It's my personal choice,
I understand everyone has to learn... But not on me please. 

I had to have a speculum. 
The student was going to do it. 
Who had never done it before. 
I wasn't even asked if this was ok. 

They asked me to undress, which I did.
I used the sheet to try and keep my dignity a bit, sat on the bed and waited for them. 
The trained midwife had already told me to put my feet together and open my legs, even though they weren't even ready. 
She had also completely left me exposed on the bed because she had moved the sheet. 
So there's me, laying on the bed with my fanny out. Brilliant. 
While the student midwife and other midwife are still putting gloves on and looking at the speculum. 
Awkward. 
So when they are eventually ready, the student comes at me with this speculum.... I didn't look. 
She put the tip in..
THEN TRIED TO OPEN IT. 
Oh my. 
I felt like I was being ripped in half. 
I've never felt such pain. 

Eventually the other midwife told her how to correct it. But OUCH. 
they had a look, said they couldn't see any waters, took some swabs of some watery discharge and that was it. 
I was told it looked like normal pregnancy discharge. 
So fingers crossed. 

But never ever again. 

They wrote in my notes and we came home :)
As soon as Thursday hits, I'm trying everything to get baby out. I'm fed up of being pregnant! 
If anything the whole evening taught me...
To finish packing all my bags!!!

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/9A8D5EAF-7927-44C9-84D9-B951F39D246A.jpg

I'm not sure but I think I maybe dropping...
*36 weeks & 1 day
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/F62A5B56-AD99-4ABA-83BA-BF11DB1F16F0.jpg

36 weeks & 3 days*
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/A12DB166-C8F5-47BB-B134-119331E2DD51.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie I'm sure it won't happen before that is what I do know. Even if bump hurts so much at night now. Things are moving along but I'm not expecting anything for a while.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Katiie that sounds dreadful :( I can't believe she tried to open it like that...no student is touching me if they ask!

I had my 37wk appt today and gave in to the check...1cm!!! I know it's not much and likely will still be awhile but so exciting for me since I wasn't 1cm until I was brought in to be induced with DD.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad I didn't get checked cause, I had disappointing news as it was. I found out the reason my belly looked so big in my last bump pic&#8230;&#8230; he fricken disengaged! The little monkey came back up. WHY? :dohh: So if they would have checked me and I would no change what so ever I think I would have cried!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Aw, sorry he disengaged AFTG!!!

And Ksilme, holy cow you've been through the ringer!

AFM, I am back from Mexico! Had a great time for my brother's wedding but I was freaking out the whole time b/c everyone kept teasing me that the baby would be born in Mexico...I found out last week she is breech so I was really panicking about going into labor in another country! Now that I am back, I feel like I can really start preparing for her arrival! I finish up work on Friday (YAY!) and then I will kick it into high gear! I can't do as much as I would like to do b/c DH hasn't painted the boys' new room or the baby's room at all...he's going through tons of crap with work and now the aftermath of the car accident so things got pushed back more than I would like...but it will get done (I hope, hahaha)...and then I'll start washing her clothes and putting them into her drawers. I'll get my group B strep swab next week but not sure if they'll check for anything else.


----------



## Katiie

Good luck on the strep swab. 
I'm Postive :( 

I didn't mean to put you all off student midwifes!! But I'm not allowing then to touch me now lol. 

Sorry your cheeky little monkey disengaged AFTG xx

My midwife appointment went well, finally had my whooping cough, baby is head down (like it's been the whole pregnancy lol) and I'm 1/5th engaged (they can feel 4/5ths). My FH is now 40cm!!!

Looks like my baby isn't coming any time soon!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have my swab next Tuesday I really hope I'm not positive. Being a nurse I feel like I probably carry around so many different bacteria etc I just hope gbs isn't one of them. It's a perfectly normal bacteria to have but still, makes delivery more complicated


----------



## Itsychik

Katie, indeed glad everything is OK :hugs:

AFTG- With my DS he was engaged at 36 weeks, dis-engaged at 37, back in at 38... etc. So there's always a chance he could change soon!!

OurLilFlu- hope your swab comes back negative for strep b!! With my DS I didn't get tested until I was induced. Have no idea when/if they'll test me now. 

I had my last midwife appointment last night (next appointment is in 2 weeks at hospital with OBGYN). The doppler wasn't working so she had to use the ultrasound machine :D Got to see baby an extra time!

Good news is LO is head-down (hasn't been that way most of the time) so just keeping my fingers crossed that she stays that way... it's seeming like my VBAC is becoming more of an actual possibility!! I'm thrilled :)

Just over one more week of work left and then maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik I know, just sucks, cause I am not used to this pressure. He is pushing a lot more on my pubis bone and causing even more pain with my spd&#8230;. So I am hoping it doesn't take him long to head back down onto my cervix. FX you will get the birth you are looking for!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aftg did you have spd in any of your other pg? I'm worried about labour with spd... It kills to get in and out of bed normally but is it way worse when they're actually passing through?


----------



## 3xBlessed

I was positive for group b with both of my boys. It scares me a little bc my labor with my second son was only 6 hours and each labor canbe quicker than the last so if I'm positive I'll be heading to the hospital as soon as I think I'm in labor!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Aftg did you have spd in any of your other pg? I'm worried about labour with spd... It kills to get in and out of bed normally but is it way worse when they're actually passing through?

It was milder with my last, as it only bothered me when I had to stand for a long period of time or lift anything. I am not sure if it hurts more as they gave me the drip when my labour stalled and broke my water at the same time so because of that I was not prepared who fast it came, so I demanded the epidural. Then it didn't even take effect by the time I was ready to push. It was a mess. That is why I am hoping a successful hypnobirth. I am positive it should not hurt like it did with intervention!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm hoping either way wherever the pain is coming from that my hypno will take care of it. At least when it's really bad I know that my ball and being on all fours helps, which is also good for labouring


----------



## allforthegirl

That is why I am hoping to stay home as long as I can. But then again unless my water breaks I am not sure if I will be convinced I am in labour!! 

Ok so I just sneezed and I heard a nasty pop down low. At first I was waiting for my waters to go everywhere, but all of the sudden the pain hit. I think my pubis just popped! OUCH!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Long time no see. I've been reading, but just haven't been posting. :)
It's so exciting to near the end of our terms--glad to see some arrivals!

Things have been uneventful for me, though I've having terrible pressure and inner thigh/groin pain, so it's hard to walk much. In the last week, I'm getting these shooting pains in what feels like my cervix (almost like a zapping?) so I was thinking it could be dilation. Anyone else having this sensation? I didn't have it with DS #1 so was thinking it could be because I"m already stretched out or something LOL.

My NP checked this AM and said my cervix is still way high and posterior, but is indeed dilated 1 CM. She doesn't think delivery is imminent, but I guess you never know.
My mom is arriving for a 6 week visit a week from Friday so I hope baby holds out until then! It will make our lives much easier.

I hope everyone is doing well, and can't wait to see more delivery stories and baby announcements!


----------



## Katiie

I know what you mean with the zapping pain. 
I had it in the doctors today and it kept making me jolt. I must have looked a picture :haha:

I dunno what it is. 
I also know you can be 1cm dilated earlier the more babies you have. 
(Kinda hoping I am!!) you dialate quicker thus faster labour xx


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Aftg did you have spd in any of your other pg? I'm worried about labour with spd... It kills to get in and out of bed normally but is it way worse when they're actually passing through?
> 
> It was milder with my last, as it only bothered me when I had to stand for a long period of time or lift anything. I am not sure if it hurts more as they gave me the drip when my labour stalled and broke my water at the same time so because of that I was not prepared who fast it came, so I demanded the epidural. Then it didn't even take effect by the time I was ready to push. It was a mess. That is why I am hoping a successful hypnobirth. I am positive it should not hurt like it did with intervention!!Click to expand...

Hi both can I be cheeky and offer a bit of physio advice for labour and SPD? Sorry if you know this already....

If you labour without an epidural then you'll still feel your SPD pain and this will guide you as to the best positions to stay in during labour. 
But if you have an epidural you won't feel your SPD pain any longer and this can actually cause more problems. 
Because you can't feel the pain anymore some women end up getting into positions which put more strain on your SP - things like lying on your back with your legs open, squatting with your knees open wide or the worst of all using stirrups / pushing feet against resistance. 
Then when the epidural wears off you've wound up doing further damage to the SP and when the pain should reduce from having the weight of the baby gone you're actually worse off. 
I've been called to see countless women who've ended up in this situation following an epidural and it's so hard for them because they expect the pain to have gone and they also now have a baby to look after - and crutches and a newborn don't really go together!! :haha:
I know you're both planning hypnobirthing so hopefully neither of you will need an epidural but just in case you do end up having one.... make sure your midwives / nurses / OBs remember your SPD and take it into account even when you're numb. If you get pain on opening your legs then beforehand measure with a tape measure how far you can open your legs before the pain comes on then you can tell your health care providers how far they can open your legs with an epidural in place.

Hope that helps and sorry again if you know all this! In the meantime keep your legs together, always stand equally on both legs and make sure you're fully supported with pillows under knees and bumps in bed :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Itsychik

I think I've had the 'zapping' pain before, but I thought it was when baby was kicking or knocking into my cervix.

speaking of labour positions... those who have other children, what labour positions did you find most comfortable/helped the most?

With my DS I felt most 'comfortable' when I was standing. Was attached to a monitor though (and an IV) so was a little limited in what I could do... looking for new ideas this time :)


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Hi both can I be cheeky and offer a bit of physio advice for labour and SPD? Sorry if you know this already....
> 
> If you labour without an epidural then you'll still feel your SPD pain and this will guide you as to the best positions to stay in during labour.
> But if you have an epidural you won't feel your SPD pain any longer and this can actually cause more problems.
> Because you can't feel the pain anymore some women end up getting into positions which put more strain on your SP - things like lying on your back with your legs open, squatting with your knees open wide or the worst of all using stirrups / pushing feet against resistance.
> Then when the epidural wears off you've wound up doing further damage to the SP and when the pain should reduce from having the weight of the baby gone you're actually worse off.
> I've been called to see countless women who've ended up in this situation following an epidural and it's so hard for them because they expect the pain to have gone and they also now have a baby to look after - and crutches and a newborn don't really go together!! :haha:
> I know you're both planning hypnobirthing so hopefully neither of you will need an epidural but just in case you do end up having one.... make sure your midwives / nurses / OBs remember your SPD and take it into account even when you're numb. If you get pain on opening your legs then beforehand measure with a tape measure how far you can open your legs before the pain comes on then you can tell your health care providers how far they can open your legs with an epidural in place.
> 
> Hope that helps and sorry again if you know all this! In the meantime keep your legs together, always stand equally on both legs and make sure you're fully supported with pillows under knees and bumps in bed :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:

Thank you! I did know some, but thank you again!! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes thanks for that post I've been sticking to the knees together and trying my best to support with pillows in bed.. I do find that kneeling on the floor draping myself over my ball, with my knees a fair bit apart actually feels good... Interesting... Squatting is definitely more straining. 
And yes i completely forgot about the epidural numbing everything, they don't offer it where I'm birthing but I suppose being transferred for not coping well could lead to an Epi.... But yes, all in all it makes me feel better to know that as long as whatever my position in labour is, if its comfortable and working it probably won't make things worse or do damage... Eeepp feeling pretty real!


----------



## Katiie

Itsychik said:


> I think I've had the 'zapping' pain before, but I thought it was when baby was kicking or knocking into my cervix.
> 
> speaking of labour positions... those who have other children, what labour positions did you find most comfortable/helped the most?
> 
> With my DS I felt most 'comfortable' when I was standing. Was attached to a monitor though (and an IV) so was a little limited in what I could do... looking for new ideas this time :)

~ Walking and deep breaths through contractions at first
~ Bent over with mum rubbing my belly and my partner rubbing my back (head was on a cold window seal) was at 5cm for this :) again deep breaths through contractions
~ Squatting in the bath (to help with the pressure.. Oh my that helped so much. 

I gave birth on the bed laying on my back :)
I found it most comfortable coz I slept in between contractions. 
Was high on gas and air hahaha!!


----------



## MamaBear93

This LO wont stay engaged! She keeps floating out. Ugh. It hurts all the way around my rib cage and I can feel my skin cracking under all the stress. It hurts so bad :/ Also last night she was sooo low that every time she moved even just a little I felt it and it was so very painful in my groin area. But I knew she was just pushing on me so I toughed through it and finally got some sleep but not much before I woke up with the intense urge to pee again lol. Some of my contractions have been quite intense almost painful as well.

Is any one else having these types of troubles? I would really love to know I am not alone in all of this. I want her out NOW! But I know she will come when she is ready. My OB has talked about if we make it to my due date if I want to have another induction to keep from going overdue, and to ensure he is the one that delivers her. I think we are going to schedule the induction for my due date, maybe the day before or the day after. I am so ready to have this baby:dohh:


----------



## MamaBear93

Also I wanted to share my 37 week pic :D
My mom just had to get a picture of my belly the other night because she was just so shocked at how low the baby had gotten. And honestly so am I lol. This was three days ago.
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I am :hi: he moved out and I think he is trying to wiggle back in today as every once and a while I get these intense pains that make me breath through them. I don't think anything is happening mind you, just very painful. Even when I sit it hurts&#8230;.


----------



## MamaBear93

It is a relief to know I am not the only one having issues with babys position. I love her so much but I am so ready to boot her from my uterus lol


----------



## Katiie

No such pain for me!
The worst I have is pressure. I hope it's where baby is lowering. 

Lovely bump by the way :)

I hope she comes soon!!! And your wee man comes soon too AFTG!


----------



## allforthegirl

At this point I am thinking at least another week before he even thinks coming. He just seems too comfortable making me uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## capemaylover

had a doc appointment this morning, still only 1cm and cervix is "thinning nicely." As per my request, she did a sweep and said she stretched me to over 2cm, so we will see what happens. Worse comes to worse I am being induced on the evening of the 26th and hoping to have the baby soon thereafter. Fingers crossed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Why you being induced so early??


----------



## Katiie

Eeek. Good luck xx


----------



## MamaBear93

Katiie - Thank you very much :) it hurts lol. My skin is stretched to the max

capemay - It is really early. Why a need to get LO out now?

AFTG - I am in the same boat. I am pretty positive it will be at least another week before the baby even thinks about moving out lol. I want her now though! lol:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Katiie

I want my baby out now too. Seriously bored of being pregnant. 

I'm surprised we've not had a January birth yet x


----------



## medic9114fun

Thought is share my humerus dr apt from yesterday. 

Reasons I love my dr lol

We had been talking about baby and movement ect. And I had said it is starting to hurt when baby moves too much I thinks he's out of room in there. I also said I was a little worries how if he's too big he will come out of there. 
Dr laughed and said with assistance or if he's too big a csection and asked if I was ok with it. 
My response was as long as I have every drug known to man when I walk in the door and you get baby out safely I don't care how you do it. 

My dr then tells me if he was a woman he would walk into the hospital backwards so they could get the epidural in faster lol. Thanks dr lol


----------



## 3xBlessed

medic9114fun said:


> Thought is share my humerus dr apt from yesterday.
> 
> Reasons I love my dr lol
> 
> We had been talking about baby and movement ect. And I had said it is starting to hurt when baby moves too much I thinks he's out of room in there. I also said I was a little worries how if he's too big he will come out of there.
> Dr laughed and said with assistance or if he's too big a csection and asked if I was ok with it.
> My response was as long as I have every drug known to man when I walk in the door and you get baby out safely I don't care how you do it.
> 
> My dr then tells me if he was a woman he would walk into the hospital backwards so they could get the epidural in faster lol. Thanks dr lol

LOL! Love the honesty!


----------



## Katiie

:haha: that's funny


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: I think my Dr I had with my previous three would have said that exact thing LMAO Very cute!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have gained some more patience for this LO. I am not really ready for him to come just yet. Just were handed some stressful news and I need him to wait for the dust to settle first. So if he wants to wait another week I am good with that!

Been having loads of stitch like pain today. Also my BH are getting stronger and stronger. Then out of no where I will have one I can hardly feel LOL so I know nothing is happening :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Hope your news isn't too bad AFTG xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow went from being stressful to miserable. My ASD son just came up stairs and said he is so mad at himself he wishes he was dead. :sad2: he can't really communicate properly so I know that he didn't mean it. It still hits hard. So I'm a mess. Looks like his appt will be bumped up ASAP. Gosh who said I needed this stress?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no AFTG, that's definitely hard to hear! But bit sounds like you are getting him seen by wonderful professionals who can look into that further. Sometimes kids just say things, but it's definitely not something to ignore. Hope he feels better today. Hugs!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sending lots of hugs aftg :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Sending hugs xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry to hear what you and your son are going through AFTG. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh no AFTG, that's definitely hard to hear! But bit sounds like you are getting him seen by wonderful professionals who can look into that further. Sometimes kids just say things, but it's definitely not something to ignore. Hope he feels better today. Hugs!

I absolutely agree with this ^^

Hope your son is feeling better today aftg :hugs: how old is he?


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Oh no AFTG, that's definitely hard to hear! But bit sounds like you are getting him seen by wonderful professionals who can look into that further. Sometimes kids just say things, but it's definitely not something to ignore. Hope he feels better today. Hugs!
> 
> I absolutely agree with this ^^
> 
> Hope your son is feeling better today aftg :hugs: how old is he?Click to expand...

He is 10 and just got his autism diagnosis last year. So what there is for support is still new to me. I got some good advice from our health line, so I know our next step. He had a better rest of the day which helped a lot


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's great to hear! It's hard maneuvering your way through the resources that's for sure!


----------



## Likklegemz

Aftg glad you've got access to a good support network, and you'll be able to find help where you need it. I'm sure that takes a weight off your mind! 

Katie, just realised that we've got the same name for a girl picked out, although the spellings different! We've gone for Isabelle too! Thinking of Hope for a middle name x


----------



## Katiie

We've had Isabelle picked out since my first born! (We were team yellow for him too). 

Ellen is after me and my mum, and Jane is after my grandma :)

I love the way it flows x


----------



## Likklegemz

I like that! We decided on Hope for a middle name given everything we went thru! Hubby's a teacher so there's a LOT of names we can't have! ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I had to laugh at my MIL cause she was trying to make a point that so and so that we don't even know or ever have talked to had named their last son Zander. I at first was all worried, cause I don't know a lot of their family (not very social bunch), that we may have to change it. Then when I talked to DH after wards, I found out they weren't even family. I was actually mad at her afterwards for being that way. :trouble: Piss off lady! :gun:


----------



## Katiie

Isabelle hope is beautiful <3

I also like Isabella Hope, that's beautiful too! 

We have the same trouble with boys names.
As a nursery teacher there are so many boys names I've said no to.


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha! I know what you mean! For a boys name we've got either Steven William or Steven Robert after a cousin who died and either my granddads name or my father in laws name!

Having said that, I was emma throughout my mums pregnancy and ended up Gemma so who knows! :)


----------



## Katiie

Haha! My brother was David the whole of my mums pregnancy, then they renamed him Adam after 2 days of him being born!


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> I had to laugh at my MIL cause she was trying to make a point that so and so that we don't even know or ever have talked to had named their last son Zander. I at first was all worried, cause I don't know a lot of their family (not very social bunch), that we may have to change it. Then when I talked to DH after wards, I found out they weren't even family. I was actually mad at her afterwards for being that way. :trouble: Piss off lady! :gun:

Seriously... it never ceases to amaze me how everything can have such an outspoken opinion about everything! It's like, don't rain on my parade!

Why would she think it matters? Just because she _knows_ somebody with that name doesn't mean it's off limits :shrug:


----------



## Katiie

Anyone else keep feeling cm / discharge coming out??

The first time I did I thought my waters had gone :haha:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yes loads of white the past 3 days and I know its not from sex because we haven't dtd for 3 days!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yes, I'm having the cm too, and feel a bit swollen down there...

Went to a late holiday party last night for DH's work and DTD after, was hoping being on my feet/dancing/dtd would get things going but no luck :(


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm a teacher too and there are so many names that I won't even consider! Lol. Before each of my boys were born, I never had any students with the name we picked for them. I have had an Alexis, which is what we are thinking about naming this baby but that was about 10 years ago and she was an absolute doll!


----------



## Likklegemz

I had lots of discharge last week, but thankfully seems to have stopped for now! I did panic though last week!

Hubby and I haven't DTD in weeks! Really miss it, but it's just so uncomfortable at the moment!


----------



## Katiie

That's a gorgeous name!


----------



## Katiie

We've not DTD since.....
Umm

Maybe November?!


----------



## Masonsbaby

My hubby fell off the sex wagon :( says he's tired from working overtime b4 the baby comes but I need my deposits!!!! Lol


----------



## Dancerforlife

Haha well not to be too tmi but it didn't last too long and wasn't our best as DH kept stopping to ask: 'are you sure I'm not hurting baby?' lol


----------



## MamaBear93

I tried to DTD with DH the other day and it was ok for a bit, but my belly is so low that it was rubbing on his and it kinda just hurt my skin. Don't really plan on trying that again for a while. Poor DH has had to "help himself" for weeks now as I am only in the mood about once a month lately. I feel terrible because he is used to having me when ever but he doesn't even bother to try any more because he is sure that I am not in the mood. But honestly I am starting to wonder if maybe that would be the only thing that could get the baby off my brain for a little bit.

I have been having some pretty intense BH and I am starting to hate them. I wish they would be real already. I am super anxious now.


----------



## Katiie

I keep wanting to DTD, as sperm helps ripen the cervix. 
It's a good inducer haha

But as soon as my head hits the pillow I'm out for the count.


----------



## MamaBear93

Katiie - I wish it was that easy for me to fall asleep! Last night was the first in about 3 or 4 days that I got good sleep and didn't wake up in pain. She takes the time I am trying to use for sleep to move her little feet up into my rib cage and wiggle her little toes into all the nooks and crannys in there and it becomes quite sore.

DH is the only one who can fall asleep that fast, and before my LO ran out of room I used to be able to as well. Ahhh, it was nice haha:dohh:


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm with you Katie! I'm so tired lately I could sleep forever! Nearly fell asleep in work the other day!

Poor hubby's shattered too, and has taken to sleeping I spare room when he's home! This working away sucks!


----------



## Katiie

MamaBear93 said:


> Katiie - I wish it was that easy for me to fall asleep! Last night was the first in about 3 or 4 days that I got good sleep and didn't wake up in pain. She takes the time I am trying to use for sleep to move her little feet up into my rib cage and wiggle her little toes into all the nooks and crannys in there and it becomes quite sore.
> 
> DH is the only one who can fall asleep that fast, and before my LO ran out of room I used to be able to as well. Ahhh, it was nice haha:dohh:

I was the same with my first. 
He ALWAYS kept his toes in my ribs and kept me up till 3/4am!!
This time I'm glad the insomnia is staying away!!! X


----------



## allforthegirl

I too been having a bit of an increase of CM but not loads. 

DH and I don't DTD every night but plan on it come tomorrow night. LOL and I joked with DH that I was too tired then he should just make a turkey baster deposit :rofl:


----------



## dreamer_x

We DTD last night for the first time since Christmas, OH's been almost pleading for it for the past 3 weeks! He won't 'help himself', apparently because it's 'not the same', so he suffers until I give in! 
I wish I could fall asleep quickly though, OH can, within minutes once he gives up trying to win me over! LOL
I've lost part of my plug since we did it last night though so I'm starting to feel positive!


----------



## Katiie

I've been trying to DTD !!!

But everytime we try my son pops in the bedroom and ends up in there all flipping night :dohh:


----------



## Itsychik

Yea... insomnia! I didn't have it with my DS but it takes me ages to fall asleep (usually around 1am), and then I wake up 5 - 8 times a night just tossing and turning (and recently my toddler has been waking up at night too (from 4am - 6am), so then I'm awake because I can hear him through the baby monitor!). I think I sleep an average of 4 - 5 hours per night max, and then not much longer than an hour unbroken at a time. *sigh*

Re: DTD... I have had absolutely 0 sex drive for most of the pregnancy. I think we've been 'averaging' once every 3 - 4 weeks. Poor DH, but he's been really good about it and doesn't comment/complain (and the last 2 times we DTD I got thrush right after, so now neither of us really wants to try). Maybe if I get desperate and overdue we might attempt it. But if I have to 'suffer' through all the pregnancy symptoms, then DH can suffer through no sex :haha:


----------



## capemaylover

sorry I am just getting back to everyone regarding being induced on the 26th (so early as my due date is February 2). Quite honestly I am not 100% certain I am being induced "for the right reasons." I am finally measuring right on track in regards to fundal height (at my last appointment I was 37+5 and I was measuring between 37 and 38). According to my ultrasound at 36+5 the baby is in the 68th percentile and about 7lbs. I know the size of baby's head is in the 92nd percentile according to the last u/s and my dr. keeps asking if I want to try to deliver this baby vaginally and of course I do, so maybe that's why I am being induced. I am not upset about being induced, just scared of the unknown (LABOR) and what to expect. It is strange to think that this time next week my life will be completely different. I go in on Sunday evening at 9pm and will hopefully have baby by Monday.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I've been trying to DTD !!!
> 
> But everytime we try my son pops in the bedroom and ends up in there all flipping night :dohh:

Guess it is time to find a new room to DTD in. Get DS settled and then continue somewhere else. :blush::haha:


----------



## Katiie

In too tired to DTD anyway :haha:

Been having niggles all day!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Just a quick note to let everyone know that Ragnar decided to be born Jan 19th at 36w2d. He was 52cm/20.5in 2830g/6lbs 4ounces. He's doing good & hopefully we can go home soon.


----------



## Katiie

Lovely!!! Our first January baby!!!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Guenhwyvar said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Ragnar decided to be born Jan 19th at 36w2d. He was 52cm/20.5in 2830g/6lbs 4ounces. He's doing good & hopefully we can go home soon.

Wow, congratulations!!! That's a lovely size for his gestation, how is he doing? Feeding well?

Hope you're recovering well and that you can all go home together soon!! :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations Guenhwyvar!!!! Hope everything's going well
So far! You'll have to tell us all your birth story!

After months of is all waiting it's getting closer now! ;)


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yay!!! Congrats! Great size for gestation age, hope he's doing well and home soon!


----------



## allforthegirl

Guenhwyvar said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Ragnar decided to be born Jan 19th at 36w2d. He was 52cm/20.5in 2830g/6lbs 4ounces. He's doing good & hopefully we can go home soon.

Congrats, What a great weight on him!! Hope you and him are doing well. Can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wonderful news, slightly jealous!!! :haha:
Many congratulations and hope you're both home very soon :hugs:


----------



## capemaylover

lost my mucus plug about an hour ago, i know that could really mean nothing, but its reassuring that at least my body is doing what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Katiie

Was it pink streaked?


----------



## ksilme

Congratulations :) xx 

I have been having ALOT of Braxton hicks this evening, have had maybe 9-10 in last hou. And they are getting closer, last few have only been 6-7 mins apart :/ not painful at all, but can't breathe properly, and belly goes really tight xx


----------



## Katiie

Oooooooooo could be a good start of things if there's a pattern


----------



## Itsychik

omg... all this labour watching is making me nervous :haha: I'M NOT READY!!!!


haha, although I should still have a good 4 - 6 weeks to go or so. How did time fly by so quickly?!


----------



## Katiie

It seems
To have completely slowed for me now!!!

I want it to be fast again!! X


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm so not ready! Need to get to next week before I feel ready, when I've finished work and hospital bags are all packed! Yet to do baby's bag yet! Or wash his / her clothes! Or get the house ready, and understand how to use the steriliser!

Argh!!!!!! Preparing for breakdown now! ;)


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> It seems
> To have completely slowed for me now!!!
> 
> I want it to be fast again!! X

Me too!! I'm ready to go here - everything is sorted in terms of baby stuff and time is now dragging. 
This time last week I was really active and getting loads done. Now I'm exhausted and started having fainting fits again so ordered to rest.... today has gone very slowly and I can't face potentially another 4 weeks like this!! :coffee::wacko::dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Once one of goes it will be like dominos and it will feel like everyone will just follow suit! Though the ones of us that end having to wait to the bitter end are not going to think it is all that funny&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## capemaylover

Katiie said:


> Was it pink streaked?

it was not


----------



## Katiie

Could still sound promising ;)
I've been loosing little bits of plug on and off 

It wasn't pink streaked until my waters broke with my son :(


----------



## allforthegirl

the only time I saw my plug was just before my water broke with DS1. I don't recall it with any of my others. It too was not streaked with anything and it came out whole. It was almost 2" long and almost hard :blush:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Guenhwyvar said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Ragnar decided to be born Jan 19th at 36w2d. He was 52cm/20.5in 2830g/6lbs 4ounces. He's doing good & hopefully we can go home soon.

Congrats!!! Great size! Hope he's home soon!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I just stopped working on Friday so I would love for time to slow down now! I need every second of the next 4 weeks to get ready for my little princess! I keep telling her she's not allowed out until February! Both my boys are January babies...can't have another! Lol. I find out tomorrow if she's turned though I don't think so.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Being induced in the am, prayers please! !!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Congrats on your babe! That is a great weight for gestation! DD1 was 19in and 6lbs 4oz when she was born at 39+2. Healthy babies yey!!

ATM I had a cervix check this AM and I am 1cm dilated but still high and back (he said "posterior" lol) but the baby has dropped A LOT and has not come back up like she was before and I have had lots and lots of BH today along with a serious increase in CM so hopefully any day now! FX!:coffee::coffee:


----------



## MamaBear93

Baileeboo77 said:


> Being induced in the am, prayers please! !!!

Good luck!! You will do great!

Such an early induction though, why?


----------



## Batman909

Baileeboo77 said:


> Being induced in the am, prayers please! !!!

Goodluck hope u have a smooth delivery. I saw your other thread about high blood pressure?? 

24 days till due date, I've definitely reached the im over pregnancy stage:wacko: least it's not long now. I'm just hoping like heck I don't end up two weeks over with an induction like last time.


----------



## Katiie

Good luck Bailee!!!! I'm excited! Xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Baileeboo77 said:


> Being induced in the am, prayers please! !!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

All the best Bailee!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Alrighty! Good luck Bailee? Anyone else joining her? Sounds like a few should be coming in the next days? Promising symptoms?


----------



## Katiie

I wish mine would!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I would to meet him too, but I really don't think he is just all that ready yet to meet us.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Good luck Bailee! Can't wait to see how things go! 

I'm with you all, reaching my 'sick of pregnancy' point but don't think little miss is ready yet. Really wish I didn't have to work until labor, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Dancerforlife

And DH just called me to tell me he and DD were rear ended on their way to daycare :( they're okay but extra stress is not needed!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck Bailee can't wait to see a pic im sure you'll do amazing!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> And DH just called me to tell me he and DD were rear ended on their way to daycare :( they're okay but extra stress is not needed!

That was my last week! :wacko: I feel for you love!! I am glad they are ok!! :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

3xBlessed said:


> I just stopped working on Friday so I would love for time to slow down now! I need every second of the next 4 weeks to get ready for my little princess! I keep telling her she's not allowed out until February! Both my boys are January babies...can't have another! Lol. I find out tomorrow if she's turned though I don't think so.

This was my rule with DH when we started TTC! I didn't want to start trying any earlier than May because I didn't want a January due date! We have a MILLION birthdays in both our families and with friends in January!



Baileeboo77 said:


> Being induced in the am, prayers please! !!!

I saw your other post as well in 3rd tri! Hopefully things are progressing well by now! Good luck Bailee!! :flower:



Dancerforlife said:


> And DH just called me to tell me he and DD were rear ended on their way to daycare :( they're okay but extra stress is not needed!

Oh no :( Glad everyone is alright but definitely unnecessary stress!! Hope there's not too much damage to your car either!


----------



## dreamer_x

OurLilFlu said:


> Alrighty! Good luck Bailee? Anyone else joining her? Sounds like a few should be coming in the next days? Promising symptoms?

Me! Starting induction in the morning! I'll be taking my iPad to keep you ladies updated :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Dancerforlife said:


> And DH just called me to tell me he and DD were rear ended on their way to daycare :( they're okay but extra stress is not needed!

glad they're ok!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

dreamer_x said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty! Good luck Bailee? Anyone else joining her? Sounds like a few should be coming in the next days? Promising symptoms?
> 
> Me! Starting induction in the morning! I'll be taking my iPad to keep you ladies updated :)Click to expand...

good luck!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Im getting rather excited and frustrated at the same time! A friend of mine was due 15th March and her little girl arrived yesterday - 8 weeks early! They're both fine, baby's got to stay in for 5 or so weeks, but it want my baby now! Does that make sense!?

I'm feeling emotional too, lots more gifts in work, only three days to go till I finish!

How's everyone doing? X x x


----------



## Itsychik

dreamer-- good luck!!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

They sent me home im pissed for some reason my bp is great today and insurance wont cover it so now i have to wait till Monday to find out when they are gonna do it. He didn't direct admitt me I went through the ER so I guess that made everything out of wack. Guess he needs to bake longer, it's okay.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bailee how frustrating. Though staying in a bit longer can't hurt if your bp is ok.


----------



## Itsychik

aww Bailee, it sucks when you really prepare yourself for something like that and then they change the plans unexpectedly! :hugs:

Hope your BP stays low and that LO comes soon for you!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh man good luck ladies! Inductions happening and I am just sitting here being big and B**chy as ever. I feel out of control emotionally, I cried because we missed my daughters well baby check today because google maps took me driving around the wrong end of town.

Ugh. I lost about a quarter size clump of my mucus plug today too. I am hopeful that things are moving along a bit down there lol. Doc said he will only do the induction before over due if my cervix starts doing a bit more (which yesterday was 1cm) so I am hoping that if she doesn't come this week that by Monday my cervix will have changed more and we can start talking dates for the induction. I am so over being pregnant right now. I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks ladies, car isn't too bad but of course the guy who hit him didn't have insurance!

So much exciting news today from you ladies :) can't wait to see everyone's beautiful babes

Sorry about the induction change Bailee, baby must need just a little more time. Soon enough we'll all have our LO's!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Dancerforlife said:


> And DH just called me to tell me he and DD were rear ended on their way to daycare :( they're okay but extra stress is not needed!

Oh no! Glad they're okay, hopefully not too muh damage to the car.


----------



## 3xBlessed

dreamer_x said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty! Good luck Bailee? Anyone else joining her? Sounds like a few should be coming in the next days? Promising symptoms?
> 
> Me! Starting induction in the morning! I'll be taking my iPad to keep you ladies updated :)Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry for the disappointment Bailee, just think of it as getting a few more days to cook to perfection!!
Dreamer can't wait to hear news, hope it's all going ok!
Dancer eek glad noone hurt except the car :-(

AFM I managed to get out of house today and do last bit if shopping so we are officially all ready, you can come at any time now little man! :haha: Have to see the consultant again next week after another fainting do and problems with vision, I'll be 39+2 so hoping he agrees to start sweeps a little bit earlier (they'd said from 40 weeks last time) 
:flower:


----------



## Katiie

My midwife won't touch me till 41 weeks! :(


----------



## ksilme

I am really beginning to struggle now, so impatient and Fed up, constantly uncomfortable, can't sleep, feel sick every time I eat etc etc 
was up most of the night, begging her to just get out
had Midwife today, blood pressure is up a bit, but as she said with everything with the house etc she isn't surprised :( also she agreed to do a stretch and sweep at the next appt, 5th Feb, 39 weeks, which she wouldn't normally do til 40 week's, so if I am still going, will have one at 39, 40 and 41weeks although she said she doesn't think I will still be going then, as 3/5ths engaged, blood in urine, she thinks the Braxton hicks are doing something :) have had loads and regular too, but only for hour or so a day, but 5-6 mins apart and lasting 45-60 seconds xx


----------



## Katiie

I don't think she wil be much longer hun. 
Your doing much more than me and my edd is the 6th!

Bet you go before me x


----------



## ksilme

I said from the beginning that I thought she would be late, but I am hoping she isn't, I don't know how much longer I can go on :/ Probably feel like this because of lack of comfort and sleep last night, but the BH are getting annoying, just wish something would happen already :( x Hubby keeps texting telling me to go into labour, so he can get off work haha x
I have washed all of her clothes now and painted her drawers :) gonna put everything away tomorrow and then her room is done :) just our room and hubbys 'den' to do then :) x might clean out car too and put car seat back in, took it out to move, and the car is now a mess :( need to put last few bits in hosp bag too :)

how is everyone? xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I thought this LO would be born early but I am starting to wonder if that was just wishful thinking&#8230;. Other than feeling wet yesterday, I feel like I could keep on going. I am still even sleep good. :shrug: I think I just need to let go and let him come when he is ready. That isn't saying that I won't continue to get my cervix ready with DTD :winkwink:


----------



## Batman909

I'm going to become a semen vampire lol gimme dat I want this baby out before it's 11lb or something!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL Get him to turkey baster into you ;) Maybe we need like to get them to deposit twice a night and sleep with a pillow under our rump LOL.


----------



## Batman909

Hahahaha it's like I better not catch u wanking.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Hahahaha it's like I better not catch u wanking.

Well if he does he better keep that sh*t so you can use it ;)


----------



## Itsychik

allforthegirl said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha it's like I better not catch u wanking.
> 
> Well if he does he better keep that sh*t so you can use it ;)Click to expand...

:rofl: to both comments! :rofl:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Lol too funny! 

I just got back from my dr appt, was 1cm last week and 2.5 this week and starting to thin out, dr swept membranes and thinks it won't be long. Trying not to get my hopes up though as I know some ladies stay at 2 or 3 and still go over due.


----------



## Batman909

They won't even offer sweeps till ur overdue in my country my only hope is DTD as much as possible and walking.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I just sneezed and gosh damn it hurt so dang bad! I think I was having a bh when I did it. I seriously thought I would have blown something, blood or something, but nothing. Just a heck of a lot pain&#8230;. OUCH!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I hate that! I've had a cough happen in a BH and it did not feel good.

Been having irregular contractions the last couple hours, starting to come more often but still not regular so trying to not jump to conclusions!


----------



## Katiie

I sneezed last night and was having plusing pain in my back going up to my neck, 
It felt like my neck was being snapped in half. 

So painful.


----------



## Katiie

I sneezed last night and was having plusing pain in my back going up to my neck, 
It felt like my neck was being snapped in half. 

So painful.


----------



## Batman909

Dancerforlife said:


> I hate that! I've had a cough happen in a BH and it did not feel good.
> 
> Been having irregular contractions the last couple hours, starting to come more often but still not regular so trying to not jump to conclusions!

Goodluck :) hope it leads to something. 
My baby is kicking away at the moment wish it would kick it's way out lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im a whopping 0 cm dilated and still firm, nurse said I was becoming a bit soft but still considered firm. I wohld have bet I was at least soft lol I think if he could he would go 2 weeks overdue. I am also getting over being preggo. Its not during the day or even activities. Its sleeping I can't snd every time I turn my hips pop and I hear them grind, sex also isnt the easiest but I neeed his juice he doesn't get it. I was like if you had a bowling ball sitting on your manhood you would understand why I want your juice lol


----------



## Batman909

Haha yip semen vampires aren't we! Mind u my partner isn't complaining.


----------



## ksilme

Ok, so just dtd and hubby was happy as there was a 'gush' of fluid, I am a bit worried now as to what this was :/ could it have been waters? I don't know :/ haven't said to him, as he will get excited and think this is it lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I have heard that from a couple women that they had a gush. Was it a lot or just a little bit? The other ladies i read about it was a significant amount. Now what the dr told me the other day is to look for a constant leakage. Have you had anything since? If you have then I would say call your L&D or birthing centre. GL

AFM I too received my deposit last night, and refrained to going pee after to allow the prostiglandins do their job!! :winkwink: No extra bh or cramping&#8230;.. Pooo 

LOL my mom told me he isn't allowed to come until Sunday cause both my parents are busy this weekend with various things and won't be able to be reached to take the boys. :dohh: I sure hope my brother is around if by chance I do into labour :wacko:


----------



## ksilme

it was a fair amount, enough to make me wonder, but not enough for me to panic big time :/ I have been keeping an eye on whether I anything happened after, few BH but no more 'leaks' as of yet so :) in a way I wish it was waters lol, getting fed up now, slept for maybe 2-3 hours last night on and off, can't get comfy, constant aching and pain :( x
Hubby took pity on me I think, as I went upstairs crying because I just don't know what to do with myself :( he is worried he is going to hurt the baby :( 
I just wish I could go to sleep til labour, the thought that it could be anything up to 5 weeks til she comes really depresses me :( x


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme - I know. It is a bit. Doesn't help that our hormones are on a all time high and making our emotions go crazy on top of everything else. My DH is on high alert, he is so cute trying to tip toe around me in fear that I may just take his head off because i am emotional and in pain. Not such a good combo :nope:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Well I think the contractions are helping, been losing stringy brownish tinted mucus all morning. Just wish they would get closer! Pretty regular now every 15 minutes or so and happen while sitting or walking. Really hope this doesn't go on for days, ready for things to pick up speed! Spicy lunch and long walk for me today ;)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Maybe bc this is my last baby and we are nowhere near ready, but I am in no rush for her to come yet! I went to my OB yesterday and had an nonstress test and the group b swab. Nonstress text looked great and after the swab she said I was a fingertip dilated and she thought she felt her head (the day before at my ultrasound her feet were down so I don't think the doctor would confuse her head with her feet). Maybe the music worked or maybe she is butt down again. Lol. But she did say that since this is my third baby if she was still breech at 38 weeks they would let me pick a day very close to my due date for a c section. That made me feel better bc I thought I would have to pick a day around 39 weeks.


----------



## dreamer_x

I had a bit of a gush of _something_ after dtd on Sunday, I think it's just a lot of different things...for me, it was no doubt cm, semen and lube all in one! Lovely, not lol. 
I'm getting fed up now, bored and hurting!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer that sounds very promising. Have my u/s in about 2 hrs, wonder what they will say.


----------



## ksilme

Is anyone else feeling sick? :( I never had morning sickness at the start, but constantly feeling sick now :( before and after eating, and atm I feel really shaky :( keep getting acid reflux too :( xx 
dancer, sounds good
blessed, hope baby is head down now :)


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme the odd time I will get a wave of nausea but it very normal to get that from time to time as our hormones shift.


----------



## Katiie

I want some promising signs. 

Jealous. X


----------



## 3xBlessed

I keep getting heartburn and I'm living on Tums lately!


----------



## Katiie

I just got heart burn from banana bread :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

dislike!


----------



## Itsychik

3xBlessed said:


> Maybe bc this is my last baby and we are nowhere near ready, but I am in no rush for her to come yet!

This is (probably) not our last, but I feel the same way. In no rush here!

Also hoping that baby turns for you, head down!!

re: heartburn.... ugh, I get it all the time! I also still have morning sickness, ksilme, so I feel for everyone on the nausea :wacko: Although did you ever have your blood sugar measured? do you often feel 'shaky' (and is it at a certain time, i.e. before or after eating?) I know a 'shaky' feeling can sometimes be caused by the fluctuation in blood sugar levels... can also (of course) just be another annoying pregnancy symptom. There's a never ending list of those :nope:


----------



## ksilme

Itsychik said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Maybe bc this is my last baby and we are nowhere near ready, but I am in no rush for her to come yet!
> 
> This is (probably) not our last, but I feel the same way. In no rush here!
> 
> Also hoping that baby turns for you, head down!!
> 
> re: heartburn.... ugh, I get it all the time! I also still have morning sickness, ksilme, so I feel for everyone on the nausea :wacko: Although did you ever have your blood sugar measured? do you often feel 'shaky' (and is it at a certain time, i.e. before or after eating?) I know a 'shaky' feeling can sometimes be caused by the fluctuation in blood sugar levels... can also (of course) just be another annoying pregnancy symptom. There's a never ending list of those :nope:Click to expand...

I have been quite lucky, not had heartburn, but have acid reflux every day after eating and drinking x
Nope, the shaky feeling was today and a couple of times early in the pregnancy but that is all
Just want to meet her now :) xx


----------



## Katiie

Period pain is back :(
Just as I get into bed.


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> Period pain is back :(
> Just as I get into bed.

I actually woke up with that yesterday morning! For me it lasted around 30 minutes...

Do you get it often? Any idea what causes it?


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> Period pain is back :(
> Just as I get into bed.
> 
> I actually woke up with that yesterday morning! For me it lasted around 30 minutes...
> 
> Do you get it often? Any idea what causes it?Click to expand...

I get this on and off too. Some say that it is something to do with our cervix changing. Hopefully that is true.


----------



## Katiie

I reckon it's cervix softening or something. I've had plug loss too. 

No sign of baby though :(


----------



## MamaBear93

Labor watch is really just getting on my nerves now. I want her out. I walked around the supermarket for about an hour and a half last night and DTD this morning and now having more cm again and painful BH but not regular...Hips are starting to hurt pretty badly again and every contraction makes them hurt more. Also feel like the weight has shifted again and I am quite a bit off balanced. Ugh. I wish I could just have her already. DH has expressed how anxious he is as of recently and that he is starting to not be able to sleep now. I feel bad but in a way I don't since I haven't either...


----------



## ksilme

Meh :( well it's nearly 3 am and I have had half hour restless sleep :( my back is so sore, bh are back every few minutes :( feel sick and just want to cry :( I have been getting period type pains too, but more in my back (always had back pain during period's too) :(


----------



## Dancerforlife

:( sorry ksilme...I hope you're able to get some rest and comfort, you need your energy!

I'm a bit frustrated with my labor watch, still having contractions and stringy bloody plug but things aren't picking up. Ate spicy greasy food all day and walked around for over an hour tonight. I hope I can get some sleep tonight but also hope that things pick up! So difficult focusing on work with contractions and labor watch, ready to be done and focusing on baby.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im getting annoyed too! I know it is best for him to stay in until 39 weeks but shit I am losing my mind. I mafe a bowl of cereal and went into the bathroom to get a spoon, lmao why would a spoon be in the bathroom. My mind is just racing and I wanna meet my boy! Aside from white cm, on and off period cramps, bh on and off, and now a huge weight on my lady part's I think he is perfectly happy and would be willing to stay in until 41weeks. I wish my induction would have went through, at least I have more time with hubby. Just a waiting game now!


----------



## MamaBear93

I am waiting and waiting. Now if by Monday my cervix has made more progress my ob has said we can talk induction dates. So I am hoping that we can do this by my due date at least. not too early and not late either. I was induced at 39+2 with DD and I am more then ok with being induced around the same time this time. FX!!

Bailee- I am sorry your induction didn't work out. Maybe it was really just meant for him to stay and bake!


----------



## Katiie

I want to be induced now :(


----------



## ksilme

I ended up sleeping for about 3-4 hours on and off :( saw a family member today and she said how tired I look, very complimentary lol x o just want her out now, I want to meet her, and I want my back to stop aching :( I am/was tempted to phone docs and see if they can do anything as back is literally aching and killing me constantly :( and the lack of sleep and rest is really getting me down now :( I spend hour plus every night crying through frustration :( x I just don't want them thinking I am wasting their time, they will just say take paracetamol and wait :( I don't take painkillers at all :/ and I am fed up waiting lol x


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme - I hope you were able to get some sleep.

AFM got my deposit last night. Wasn't in the mood for cuddles as DH pissed me off, so just got him to what he needed to and I went to sleep :haha: They are doing something for me as I woke with on very strong surge, I got all excited that thing would start, but they died off and I was able go back to sleep in about an hour. Though having tone of period pains with no bh. So lets hope I don't need the sweep on Tues.


----------



## Katiie

Good luck AFTG!
I hope it's something. 

Ksilme - big hugs. My backs awful too. I'm also debating the doctors for it x


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not getting my hopes up, I honestly don't think it will be today LOL. I just want things to move along. :thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Good luck AFTG!
> I hope it's something.
> 
> Ksilme - big hugs. My backs awful too. I'm also debating the doctors for it x

It is just getting ridiculous, everything seems to be my back, I reckon I will suffer more with back in labour too, I had gallstones and it was always my back that hurt, it is like that pain again :( It is like I am being bear hugged/crushed by a massive elephant sitting on my back :( constantly :( I will see how I sleep tonight and if no better, I might have to resort to docs, would phone midwife, but don't want to bother them :/ esp when they can't really do anything :( wish they would just say 'ok, let's get her out' lol ain't gonna happen though :( shame xx 

AFTG, hopefully it is at least the start of something, even tomorrow 

my auntie went for smear test and MOT today lol, I said I would go in with her and ask for s+s while she there lol 

I have just repacked Zoey's bag for hosp, and put all of her clothes away :) 
Now gonna finish packing my bags, and then put them by the front door on top of the pram ready for whenever she makes her appearance :) x 
trying to get the last few bits done in the new place, I cannot believe it has been 2 whole weeks since we were told we had to move out :/ 2 weeks tomorrow since we moved in here :o Craziness!! feeling a bit more like home now though, it is finally sinking in lol, and I do actually love this house :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a question for all those that have had those nasty lightening crotch/cervical pinching. I was just standing enjoying the pinching (I know I am weird, but I welcome these pains) and I tried to visualize my cervix opening, and tried to open it gently with a very slight push. With that push :shock: WOW what a zinger. Does this happen to any of you??


----------



## Masonsbaby

Do you mean a push with ure fingers or your lady muscles? lol


----------



## allforthegirl

No :rofl: like you are to give a tiny push to poo or pee&#8230;&#8230;. Opposite of a kegel :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Fuck me. 
Just felt a pop (not a fart)
Down below. 

No waters though?!?
Must have been my mind lol


----------



## Neversaynever

:rofl: you lot are impatient buggers but you are keeping me entertained :winkwink:

I am happy to wait as long as need be...I am comfortable, no aches or pains..HB now and again but have meds to control that. this is my last pregnancy so I want to savour it all :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

I'll be like that next time. 
Right now. I want it out lol


----------



## Katiie

My bf just kissed me on the head and rubbed my belly. 

What?!
That's very unlike him :haha:

Maybe he senses something..


----------



## Neversaynever

So there will be a third katiie? What age gap you planning?

XxX


----------



## Dancerforlife

Aftg, yes! I truly think there's a mental aspect to embracing the pains that helps things progress. If we tighten up and fear the pain we don't get as much out of the contraction as we could. This is a part of my pain management plan to 'embrace the pain' as much as I can and think about the physical effects it's actually having to get baby here :thumbup:

I'm still the same, contractions died down last night but came back strong in the night, can tell my body is working on it so trying to be patient and let my cervix do its thing, another appt on Monday so if I make it to Monday maybe I'll have another sweep that will push me over the edge!


----------



## Katiie

Neversaynever said:


> So there will be a third katiie? What age gap you planning?
> 
> XxX

Yes! A third and final. 

Hoping for another 2 years + age gap again. 
But it depends on our money situation. We are almost out of debt now, but my partner was made redundant. 
So he needs a job too x


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Fuck me.
> Just felt a pop (not a fart)
> Down below.
> 
> No waters though?!?
> Must have been my mind lol

I totally had that one day after I sneezed. I seriously thought my waters broke because that is the exact sound when it happened with my first. I am positive it is our pubis symphysis that makes that pop. #5 is the part I am talking about.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0f/Skeletpelvis-pubis.jpg/250px-Skeletpelvis-pubis.jpg


----------



## ksilme

I am hoping to have tired myself out today - enough so that I can sleep anyways :) 
gonna get more washing and house finished tomorrow :) and gonna paint/draw zoeys picture for her wall :) xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

This is totally TMI but losing loads of stringy brown mucus! How much could seriously be up there?!?


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> This is totally TMI but losing loads of stringy brown mucus! How much could seriously be up there?!?

Man I wouldn't mind that. Maybe then I would know that something is happening. Other wise I just feel like all these pinches and pains are my LO tricking me. :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

Brown is good. I wish my plug would turn pink or brown. 

Your possibly dilating! 


Ps. AFTG your gonna have to explain that picture to me


----------



## MamaBear93

Been feeling crampy/poopy all day. Have been feeling like maybe I have to poo, but at the same time feels like menstrual cramps low and dull in my abdomen. I tried a suppository and I went potty but I sill have a feeling like I have to poo. Ugh. Maybe this is the start of something! I really hope so. I want this little one out of me already. I am so ready to have her in my arms and not in my belly.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Brown is good. I wish my plug would turn pink or brown.
> 
> Your possibly dilating!
> 
> 
> Ps. AFTG your gonna have to explain that picture to me

So the pop that you heard came from #5 in that picture. When we get closer to our date (I am sure you are completely aware of this) our ligaments start to separate more and more. So that bone can end up being looser and can and will make a popping sound when it moves.

I hope that helps.:flower:


----------



## ksilme

I have been feeling really constipated :( had the sharpest pain in my back earlier, literally for a couple of seconds and it passed, but jesus wept it hurt!!! :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am going to start acupressure along with deposits to see if that helps!! :happydance:

Mama FX'd i get those all the time&#8230;.. nothing so far for me. Thinking baby is just playing tricks on me LOL


----------



## Dancerforlife

I hope you're right about the dilating but at the same time I've been hit with a wall of exhaustion, like can barely keep my eyes open, so I'm nervous now that I won't have the energy if things were to progress now

Mamabear sounds like that pressure is good if it's still there after clearing out your system.

Aftg I'm sure things are happening for you, hopefully you'll just lose our plug all at once again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well i just ate a very spicy pizza!! Put tons of red chilli on it. Then going to do acupressure, and then of course the deposit (just a little rougher than last night ;)) that will happen later. Lets get moving baby!! I know he will still only come when he is ready but I am going to give many hints and nudges :rofl:


----------



## Masonsbaby

I get heaps of lightning crutch too so gonna try pushing a little hehe


----------



## Baileeboo77

The sides of like my vagina like pubic bone burns!! Is that normal lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> The sides of like my vagina like pubic bone burns!! Is that normal lol

that is a sign of SPD :( It is not a fun thing to have!! But I am sure it is fine, just ligaments loosening.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Well ladies, I think this may be it! Contractions for over an hour at 4 mins! L&d said to give it a bit longer to let them get stronger, don't quite stop me in my tracks yet, but think we'll call gma and gpa over to be here for DD and head down in a few!


----------



## Batman909

Dancerforlife said:


> Well ladies, I think this may be it! Contractions for over an hour at 4 mins! L&d said to give it a bit longer to let them get stronger, don't quite stop me in my tracks yet, but think we'll call gma and gpa over to be here for DD and head down in a few!

Awww you lucky thing! Goodluck looks like the domino effect is working! I'm so excited for you:) 

Meanwhile I went for a big walk today and...... Nothing. Grr it's so annoying one day good contractions next day nothing so much as a tickle. Will be DTD later see if that helps. 

Had to laugh at myself before had a bath hoped out and was drying myself down there just glanced at my towel and saw red. My mind immediately screamed "blood tinged mucus plug" but no closer inspection revealed red towel fluff from another towel:blush: I'm a maniac trying to symptom spot lol gunna drive myself mental these last few weeks.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks but not so lucky :( went in and am indeed having strong contractions every 3 minutes but my cervix hasn't changed from Wed! So annoyed, so were on our way home to labor at home for awhile. Mostly feel bad that the grandparents had to come over in the middle of the night :( hope I can manage a little rest even though the contractions continue

Lol too funny about the towel, I would have thought the same thing!


----------



## Batman909

Dancerforlife said:


> Thanks but not so lucky :( went in and am indeed having strong contractions every 3 minutes but my cervix hasn't changed from Wed! So annoyed, so were on our way home to labor at home for awhile. Mostly feel bad that the grandparents had to come over in the middle of the night :( hope I can manage a little rest even though the contractions continue
> 
> Lol too funny about the towel, I would have thought the same thing!

Oh no. I hope things pick up for you really does sound like something must be happening. So dissapointing though. Maybe being in your home environment will help. Definitely try and get some rest, that was my worst mistake in my first labour. Goodluck!


----------



## Katiie

Oh dancer that's poop. 
Hopefully it's a good sign though, I'd have grandparents on stand by!

Lol, I'm symptom spotting like mad. Everytime I wipe I check the paper for plug. 

I'm also trying to keep my body hair under control.... But legs are hard work :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer Did they say that it could be just lack of hydration? 

Ok girl so I have to admit that since we are on the same date I have a friendly competition with you :winkwink: so i read your first post of the two and silently I was yelling "nooooooooo", but yet excited for you too. :haha: 

That really does bite that things aren't progressing you hoped. Have they slowed down any or are they continuing for you? Hopefully it won't be long now. A great visualization for getting your cervix to open is to picture ribbons for your cervix and imagining them softening and loosening, then moving up and towards your womb. So with each surge try that. Also the pressure point between your forefinger and thumb can help dilate your cervix too. 

I really do hope this it, GL :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well so last night we DTD, but before that DH was massaging my perineum and a clump of what I think was a piece of my plug came out. Not tinged or anything though&#8230;. I am sure it was bit of the plug because it wouldn't stretch apart like EWCM, which I had about a week ago.

Other than that I slept like a baby!! Woke up with a couple period like pains, and had loose stool, so maybe it is just from all the spicy pizza I ate. Don't think today will be the day. So I am going to just keep on going with my day. GL to all the ladies that have more promising signs!! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Your hubby massages your area?!
Mine won't lol. I don't think I'd want him too. It's so swollen.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Your hubby massages your area?!
> Mine won't lol. I don't think I'd want him too. It's so swollen.

Yup!! I just want to be prepared!! I have read it can greatly reduce a tear. Since I have not had one yet I don't want one now. Since this is baby #5 it could go so fast that I could tear. So don't want that to happen.:nope:


----------



## Katiie

I don't blame you then! I've also heard that massage can stop tearing. 

We are currently having a storm thunder storm...
C'mon baby! Bring on labour :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey aftg do you use some sort of oil for perineal massage? I suppose now that I'm 36 weeks I should get started on it, and RLT and EPO


----------



## Itsychik

Neversaynever said:


> :rofl: you lot are impatient buggers but you are keeping me entertained :winkwink:
> 
> I am happy to wait as long as need be...
> 
> XxX

This is me as well, more or less! I'm rooting for all of you ladies! :thumbup:

I'm hoping my LO comes somewhere between 18 - 28 Feb!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya same here I'm in no rush, I've been a week away from my hospital job and only did one clinic this week so my hips are finally give me a bit of a break... Doing. Laundry, knitting, cleaning! whoopee!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, haha aftg with my luck you prob still will go before me! No baby for me yet :( officially false labor as contractions stopped around 4 this morning. I am feeling better about it after a nap but still disappointed! Again more brown tinged discharge since they checked me last night :( 

Just trying to take it easy the rest of the weekend, I mostly just wish I was done working, already dreading my exhaustion next week


----------



## Baileeboo77

Dtd and planned to go on a walk but screw that I'm to exhausted to walk now. I have had constant bh today no pain and no set pattern so I assume its nothing. No pink or brown cm, not anything but cm.


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey aftg do you use some sort of oil for perineal massage? I suppose now that I'm 36 weeks I should get started on it, and RLT and EPO

I read olive is good, so that is all we are using. We use it as a part of our foreplay :wink wink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, haha aftg with my luck you prob still will go before me! No baby for me yet :( officially false labor as contractions stopped around 4 this morning. I am feeling better about it after a nap but still disappointed! Again more brown tinged discharge since they checked me last night :(
> 
> Just trying to take it easy the rest of the weekend, I mostly just wish I was done working, already dreading my exhaustion next week

LOL you still have more promising symptoms than me girl. :happydance: It some times takes a few false starts to finally get our babies to come out. So maybe that is all that was last night. I am sure it is the start of something!!:thumbup:


----------



## Baileeboo77

I think ill start masturbation once a day at least too :rofl:


----------



## Neversaynever

:rofl: oh man...sex...I so CBA with any of it...you lot are crazy ass :haha:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

I can never be bothered with sex either lol
I'd rather sleep


----------



## Neversaynever

It just doesn't do anything for me whilst I have this huge bump in the way :blush:

And sleep is the main thing...whatever that is :haha:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

:haha: I looooove sleep. 

I'm trying to orgasm everyday. But it hard when I just wanna sleep x


----------



## Itsychik

Yea, I have no desire to DTD!

And I don't want to do ANYTHING that might make baby arrive in January! I very much want a February baby!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Katie...why??

Itsy...I don't want a January baby either and certainly not the 29th of January :nope:

My legs are staying crossed and there are no eviction plans going on here :haha:

XxX


----------



## 3xBlessed

Itsychik said:


> Yea, I have no desire to DTD!
> 
> And I don't want to do ANYTHING that might make baby arrive in January! I very much want a February baby!!!

I'm with you! My due date is in February so she better be born in February! Lol!


----------



## Katiie

Why do I wanna orgasm everyday?

To try and bring on labour!

I'm fed up of being pregnant now :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Haha well I think it's a little different when your due Feb 2nd versus later in Feb in terms of being ready for baby to exit already!


----------



## geordie_gal

Well considering I have 2 due dates, 27th Jan and 2nd Feb and as yet no signs of him arriving I do believe I'll be part of the feb flowers after all ha x


----------



## Katiie

Gosh I can't believe some of us are hitting the 1 week to go mark!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Yea holy crud single digit days I am so anxious! Also my next check is tomorrow and I get to find out if these irritating and painful BH are doing anything to my cervix. If they are we might just induce this week!!! Eeeek!!! I feel like this baby is huge now I really want her out before she gets too big.


----------



## ksilme

Well, I have gone mad, I am changing the nursery :/ the walls here are white as opposed to the bungalow, and it made the cream curtains and bedding look dirty so now changing everything :) lol x bit can't find bedding and curtains I like so I have decided to make some :) will upload pics when done :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

I bet they will look awesome


----------



## Itsychik

ksilme said:


> Well, I have gone mad, I am changing the nursery :/ the walls here are white as opposed to the bungalow, and it made the cream curtains and bedding look dirty so now changing everything :) lol x bit can't find bedding and curtains I like so I have decided to make some :) will upload pics when done :) x

quite the work cut out for you! Good luck! :)


----------



## Katiie

ksilme said:


> Well, I have gone mad, I am changing the nursery :/ the walls here are white as opposed to the bungalow, and it made the cream curtains and bedding look dirty so now changing everything :) lol x bit can't find bedding and curtains I like so I have decided to make some :) will upload pics when done :) x

Wow!!
I've only just washed the baby's bedding!

Our crib is going up tomorrow :) finally!!

I can't wait to see pics of her nursery xx


----------



## Katiie

Another baby arrived!
That's 2 on the 25th now. 

The mummy's haven't posted in here, but I've seen their updates :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Blooming heck! I go AWOL for a few days and we've gone from 4 babies to 7!!!!

Wow!!!!

Just popping out for more washing powder, shall catch up properly lately! X x x


----------



## Katiie

I know! 

I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## Katiie

Another baby here!
Happy cry!
:cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

Where are they posting then?!

Xxx


----------



## Katiie

In the third tri section or the February labour watch thread x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wowie! Look at all the babies popping out!! And it's not quite Feb just yet!! Congrats everyone!!

I'm in no rush at all, hips are feeling better and better being off work from the hospital! No symptoms for me except increased cm and bad lightening crotch... Could walk straight up the other night til it had passed, every step was searing! Hope it's not for nothing!


----------



## Katiie

Eeek. I'm so excited to find out what us team yellows have. 

Any feelings either way Lilflu?


----------



## allforthegirl

So nothing really happening yet for me but the day is early ((This is me positive thinking)). I did find some watery pink on my undies this morning&#8230;. could be from the deposit though, so I am not holding my breath.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I can't wait for the team yellows for sure... I initially was thinking girl but everyone has thrown me off and now I think boy, but I'm really on the fence.

Yesterday we did our maternity pics and I had planned a reveal just for dad so Kurtis now knows but no one else... I brought 2 outfits to the cashier with the card from the U/S tech and had them box only one up. I'm so excited to see the pics of him opening it!! Also go a pic of him holding the booties on my belly while my eyes are covered! Love it!! He has been bouncing off the walls ever since, so adorable!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Such a cute idea Ourlilflu!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's definitely the best. I'm so happy that he finally knows because he really wanted to find out and I was definitely set on staying yellow. Now we're both getting what we wanted and its so cute to see him so excited! And either way it's only a few weeks away!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wow that would be hard to keep secret from you no? Did he have a preference?

Although I'm officially team :yellow: I've had that many scans and have seen the goods Ben though I asked them to let me know but it's obvious. Another boy :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Katiie

That's so sweet what you and your hubby did. 

We tried to peek at the goods on the scans!! But never saw anything. I don't think we would have gotten to find out the sex if we wanted to know as baby's legs were so close together :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Ourlilflu that is an adorable idea! Such a great compromise so you both get what you want and I'm sure the pics will be beautiful!

I'm excited to see what you team yellow ladies turn out to have too. I could never do it, so impressed with your patience :)

Absolutely nothing for me, I think it'll be days. After contractions Friday and Sat they've completely gone and haven't lost anymore plug. As if baby changed her mind and decided to camp out another week haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Only new thing is inside my who-ha hurts, but as someone pointed out, it could be all the deposits I have been getting lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I didn't trust him to keep the secret for 20 weeks or something like that so I waited for our anniversary (couple days ago) to let him know. He says its an easy secret to keep because he likes being the only one that knows. But yesterday at his parents he put it very well saying that I respected his want to know and he can easily respect my want to not know... Which is fair I think, cuz he did feel kind of shafted when basically it was my decision to be team yellow. Our poor men are not included in so many things with pregnancy that I'm sure they feel like they have no say... Now he's just happy he gets an experience or to know something I don't!


----------



## Katiie

It was my ohs choice to stay yellow!
So I reluctantly agreed. 

My plug smells like period!!! :dance:

Also I have a funny taste in my mouth?


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie that is awesome. Still no discharge for me.


----------



## Dancerforlife

So DH just surprised me with my push present early...he's hired a cleaning service to come monthly so I have one less thing to worry about when baby gets here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer oh how lovely. Never got me a push present, very cute!


----------



## Katiie

What's a push present?


----------



## Batman909

8 baby's already and it's not even feb yet?!?! Wow. I feel so crappy today just tired no energy can't be bothered.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Awesome push present Dancer!

Katie, a push present is a present your partner gives you when you deliver (or push the baby out). My DH doesn't believe in them. Lol but he is buying me a ring with all three kids' names engraved around the band after this one :)


----------



## Katiie

we've never even heard of that! So I doubt I'll be getting one :haha:

He will just say my present is the baby!


----------



## Dancerforlife

haha I didn't get one with DD1 but made it clear that one was expected this time around :)


----------



## ksilme

My project :) x cost more than I thought, but happy with it, I think lol
gotta finish the wardrobes, put pics on the walls and making a canopy too but have to wait til the holder comes to do that, but :) x
I am shattered now, started it all at about 2 this afternoon and have just finished and put it all up/on :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I told DH he needs to try and coax him out. I am so uncomfortable. Like my lower belly and who-ha feel like something beat me with a baseball bat. I am so super tired, and I am in the bathroom every 10 min. I am DONE!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme that is amazing!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Ksilme, that looks wonderful!


----------



## Katiie

Ksilme that is sooooo pretty! And girly! And gorgeous!
Your so talented. 

Is Zoey going straight in her cot or do you have something smaller to start?

AFTG - love that you've updated your sig lol. I hope he comes soon xx


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> Ksilme that is sooooo pretty! And girly! And gorgeous!
> Your so talented.
> 
> Is Zoey going straight in her cot or do you have something smaller to start?
> 
> AFTG - love that you've updated your sig lol. I hope he comes soon xx

thank you everyone :) xx 

she will be in moses basket when downstairs, and a rocking crib in our room, til she is few months, or too big, then will move the cot into our room til she is about a year :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie well it is true! I was really hoping he would come before the sweep. I am already so very sore in there that I think that DTD is out tonight, but I know that sweep it going to HURT like MOFO

I am starting to think that my last LO didn't cause all this, though he did cause other crap (one full week of false starts), so we are thinking Zander is engaging early. 

Man I wish my DH would know how to cook. Well he does know how but he will make food like he is by himself as a bachelor, like feed the boys just perigees, or eggs and toast&#8230;. I really didn't want to cook tonight!!


----------



## Katiie

My partner is the same about cooking :haha:

We don't even get offered sweeps until 41 weeks. :( 
I want baby to come now!

My sons sleep habits are getting worse... Every night he wakes up crying and ends up getting in our bed. 
I hate it, as our bed is teeny and my partner is a smoker. 

I've just tried putting him to bed for the third time.... Fingers crossed he stays in there. 
Normally the second I leave coz I think he's asleep, he wakes up again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie if you can try the rapid return method. It does work. I have done it many times. It may take some time but if you are up for having your bed back it is worth it.


----------



## Katiie

I take him straight back to bed when the crying stops, it's just so hard to pick him up and carry him :(

My partner is gonna take over when baby is born, I can't have a baby and a toddler all in the same room! It won't be fair on him if the baby constantly wakes up crying too x


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Hi, all! Wanted to let you know that my baby girl arrived 1/24. She was due 2/11.

Crazy birth story here. Best wishes!


----------



## allforthegirl

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Hi, all! Wanted to let you know that my baby girl arrived 1/24. She was due 2/11.
> 
> Crazy birth story here. Best wishes!

Oh my girl. Congrats!!


----------



## ksilme

Congratulations :) xx 

I want zoey out now!! I just woke up, tried to stand and had to shout to hubby in other room as I physically couldn't move, it felt like some one was screwing a massive screw in my back everytime I moved, it has taken me 20 mins to get up, go for a wee and get back to bed, shaking and shivering in agony!! And I can't put weight on my right leg :( it is right at the bottom of my back, but slightly to the right :( x


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> My partner is the same about cooking :haha:
> 
> We don't even get offered sweeps until 41 weeks. :(
> I want baby to come now!
> 
> My sons sleep habits are getting worse... Every night he wakes up crying and ends up getting in our bed.
> I hate it, as our bed is teeny and my partner is a smoker.
> 
> I've just tried putting him to bed for the third time.... Fingers crossed he stays in there.
> Normally the second I leave coz I think he's asleep, he wakes up again.

Katiie, I told my Midwife that I was having difficulty sleeping and just that I was struggling a bit, and she offered to give me a sweep at 39 week's -weds 5th :) then another at 40, and another at 41 :) I am so glad as just want her out, but guaranteed it won't work lol x


----------



## Dancerforlife

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Hi, all! Wanted to let you know that my baby girl arrived 1/24. She was due 2/11.
> 
> Crazy birth story here. Best wishes!

Wow! I'm sorry you had to have a c-section but so glad you're both healthy and doing well. Congrats hun!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I actually think I'll pass on the sweep at my appt on Wednesday after the last sweep had me in false labor. I hope the ladies that get the sweep have much better results than me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> I actually think I'll pass on the sweep at my appt on Wednesday after the last sweep had me in false labor. I hope the ladies that get the sweep have much better results than me!

Well all it means is baby is just not ready yet. I am not 100% positive mine will work either, but it is a start. I am sure it isn't going to be comfortable. My mom will be taking my son for this apt, and then my older three will be going over there for supper. I will only join IF I am up to it!!


----------



## MamaBear93

So many babies already! Oh my goodness! Congrats ladies!!:thumbup::thumbup:

I had my 39 week cervix check this morning and I am dilated to 2, soft and getting lower! So he said if I make it till the 3rd we are going to induce either the 4th or the 5th FX!! I hope this baby comes on her own before then but I doubt it. I am almost willing to try just about any thing to get this babe out now :/ I am in so much pain and haven't gotten an once of sleep in days, now the anxiety is killing me knowing she WILL be here next week but she could still come any time before then :dohh:

Good luck ladies! I am trying to get her out!!

AFTG - I am right there with you. I want her to just come out already. So fed up with being pregnant. I just want to hold her and feed her and wipe a little booty!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well, this thread has been busy over the last few days! Huge congratulations to all the new mummies and babies  
I too got an early push present yesterday. It was a real shock as DH doesn't normally go in for that kind of thing at all but completely out of the blue he presented me with an iPad ready for the long nights up breastfeeding. I started crying, told him it was too much and to take it back, then within 30 seconds it was opened and mine :haha: 
Not much else to report here, I'm still having lots of period pains and tightenings but nothing that's becoming regular. Still struggling with low blood pressure so doing very little, if I make it out of the house it's a bonus. See the consultant tomorrow, I'm hoping he'll agree to starting sweeps - He'd previously said he'd be happy with them starting at 40 weeks. Also I'm just really curious to know if the pains and tightenings so far have caused any kind of dilation....
I'm ready to meet my little man, he can come whenever he wants, but trying not to wish away the end of pregnancy as I think I'll miss it once it's over (despite the fainting fits, lack of sleep, hip pain etc :haha:) 
Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am up cause i can't sleep. Having surges that are causing nausea and acid reflux. I just want to go to sleep right now. I may have to try a zantac. Oh and of course my nose decides that it is a fountain, so I am having troubles breathing through some of the stronger ones when I really shouldn't&#8230;. 

I HATE FEELING NAUSEOUS!! :sick:


----------



## Likklegemz

I've blinked again and wow more babies!!!! Were getting there ladies! Congratulations to all those mummy's!!!

Well I had a bit of a scare last night, ended up in hospital as was bleeding and baby wasn't moving. Was put on the monitor to check baby's heart beat but alls fine - thank god!!

Here's hoping baby doesn't give me another scare like that! Sorry for lack of personals, by internets gone down so I'm on my phone. Will catch up properly later - I mean it this time!!!!


----------



## Katiie

Gosh that sounds scary. Glad you are all fine xx


----------



## ksilme

Likklegemz - not good, glad all is well though :) x

afm, I have caved and made appt with docs as back is getting worse, but last night was a joke, I physically couldn't get out of bed, got half way up and hubby had to come and help me as I couldn't stand or sit back down :( and I couldn't put any weight on my right leg at all, still couldn't this morning, bit better now but a bit worrying :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Likkle that sounds very scary. I sure hope don't have to go through that again!!

ksilme that doesn't sound like fun at all. I hope the pain eases for you a bit today.

AFM I was up to 3am with a false start. I hate these, really do. They annoy me cause they act just like labour would, but stop. :grr: So hopefully my sweep today moves things along faster.


----------



## Dancerforlife

:( sorry for everyone's discomfort, hope you all get relief soon.

Good luck aftg, my fingers are crossed your sweep makes the real thing start! I hate the false starts too, such a tease


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> :( sorry for everyone's discomfort, hope you all get relief soon.
> 
> Good luck aftg, my fingers are crossed your sweep makes the real thing start! I hate the false starts too, such a tease

Yes cause they do get stronger and closer together and longer all like real labour. 
Thanks I sure hope so too !! 

Anything happening for you??


----------



## Katiie

How did your sweep go AFTG?


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be having in about 1.5 hrs


----------



## Dancerforlife

Absolutely nothing happening for me :( trying to just take it easy and be patient!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Absolutely nothing happening for me :( trying to just take it easy and be patient!

:thumbup: Good for you keeping it together. I am just so not there atm. I am kind of disappointed in myself. I really wanted to take a more relaxed approach to this, but nope :nope: Though if I didn't have any symptoms then I think I could totally do. well I think :dohh:


----------



## Masonsbaby

good luck sacha


----------



## Katiie

Good luck with your sweep!
I want one!


----------



## Batman909

I saw this this morning and almost died omg this is how I feel. Everytime I roll over I can feel the weight of the baby inside shifting. Kept me awake for ages lastnight his kicks are so painful :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Itsychik

Likkelz- so glad everything is alright!!

aftg- boo for false starts!! It must be so hard to keep getting your hopes up and continually being let down! Hopefully the sweep today helps... how did it go?

Katie- I saw on FB that you guys have everything ready! Does that mean the name has been decided too? :)

Mamabear- how exciting! Not much longer now :)

ksilme- when is your doctor's appt? Hope they can recommend something to help with your back :( How awful!

I had another appointment today and baby is head down, so everything is looking good for a VBAC attempt! Blood pressure was a little high so will be checking that next week again (although I spent most of the day cleaning and running around, so that may be why!).

I've mentioned it before on the 3rd tri board but does anyone get a really painful/uncomfortable pressure in their chest/lungs? I've had it 4 or 5 times now in the last 5 weeks (so it's not a constant thing) but when it happens it feels like my lungs are being squeezed and there's a painful pressure in the middle of my ribs (right between and below my breasts). Sometimes it 'only' lasts 10 - 15 minutes but tonight for like 45 minutes I was nearly doubled over and just trying to breathe (with my toddler jumping around and demanding I play with him the whole time). My mw said a couple weeks ago that that type of feeling could be normal, but it just feels really _wrong_. Has anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## ksilme

I had docs appt, he didn't seem bothered just said take paracetamol and wait til baby is born and it should get better... Waste of time going really :( x I have done hardly anything today as feel crap :( 

The only pain/uncomfortable-Ness I have been getting is when I have a Braxton hicks contraction and I feel like my heart is beating too fast/or not beating at all - Can't decide which :/ just get out of breath, but only lasts a min or so xx


----------



## Katiie

I've had a lot of heart palpitations. That's all though. 

The girls name we've had since before my son was born. 

The boys we aren't 100% sure but it will either be Oliver or Oscar x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well to add to the false starts you can now add to my frustration my cervix was not changed from before xmas&#8230;. :sad1: So my Dr gave me a really good stretch, wow how uncomfortable was that? WOW!! The first attempt was fine, second go oouch, third she pulled real good and I almost lost it. Hopefully we can convince him to come out now.


----------



## Katiie

Fingers crossed it gets baby out!!!


----------



## Batman909

Goodluck hope it does something for you. I have midwife tommorrow they don't check cervix here though.


----------



## Katiie

I have midwife tomorrow too!
But again, no cervix check.


----------



## allforthegirl

Normally they don't here, though with all my contractions they wanted to see if they were actually changing my cervix. 

No change that I really can tell. Though my surges are getting a bit stronger. Nothing regular though. :( But was told by someone else that it could take 28-48 hrs for the sweep to take effect. So I guess I can relax a little. Hoping to get more sleep tonight.


----------



## Katiie

I feel sick tonight. 

Probably coz I just had a massive argument with my boyfriend. 
He was asleep, but snoring so loudly I swear the walls were shaking. 
So I tapped him and told him to shush and he went into one of his half asleep rages. 

We had a whole argument of him being half asleep (and I bet 100% he won't remember in the morning) And me being 100% awake. 
I've just been laying in the living room for some me time but I got so uncomfortable I had to come back to bed. 

But I feel sick where I've worked myself up into a state :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Men are such pains!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Got admitted last night, started cervidil tonight 730pm will take out at 730am and start pit at 830am!!!! Already 2 cm and 50% effaced hoping all goes well. Really nervous!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Aww sorry Katiie, men can be such idiots! My DH just told me he decided he doesn't like his xmas present (which was exactly what he asked for) and wants to return it but the return policy is up by now...

aftg: for me false labor started a little over 48 hrs after my sweep, hopefully it will start for real for you!

Good Luck Bailee!! You'll do great, hope it's not too long before you have LO in your arms :)


----------



## Itsychik

aftg- keeping my fx'd for you!!! With my DS I had a sweep on a Friday, lost my plug over the weekend, and my waters went on Monday. So hopefully something will start soon for you!

Katie- :hugs: Maybe once your OH is awake and reasonable you two can agree that if he's snoring like that you can gently wake him and ask him to turn on his side (that's what my DH and I agreed, although for me since I'm the one who snores when pregnant!). That way he knows if you wake him he needs to turn around and he can go right back to sleep, hopefully without snoring!

Good luck Bailee!! How's your blood pressure doing? Hope everything is under control and wishing you a speedy labour!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Bailee!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good luck Bailee! Can't wait to see the update! And also hope your sweep is the start of things aftg


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im okay, baby is good, I am starting to have contractions but trying not to think about them, mostly just lower back pain and it isnt much fun. Was asked if I wanted any meds but I said I am okay for now. Pit will drop in 2 and a half hours and im scared Shitless. Hopefully this cervidil has done some work can't wait to see if it has! Will update thanks Ladies :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Good luck Bailee!!!

Even if we agreed to do that, he wouldn't remember in his sleep :(
I told you he wouldn't remember in the morning, and he doesn't. 

Just had my midwife appointment,
Baby is still 4/5ths engaged, I think it means that they can feel most of the baby's head. 
they told me what to do if I think baby is coming too quick to make it to hospital too :haha:

Next appointment is next week on my due date!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Last trip to the consultants here today. I was hoping they might give me a sweep but no joy there. So see the midwife next Tuesday at 40+1 to begin sweeps. Baby is well engaged and I continue to have lots of cramping and tightenings, the midwife seemed quite hopeful that he might make an appearance before I need to start sweeps... Fingers crossed!


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh and good luck Bailee!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Bailee - GL hun! :thumbup: 

Katie and baby1wanted - I sure something starts for you. :flower:

thanks you ladies, but I am feeling quiet deflated this morning. So far the sweep has caused is a sore tummy and stronger bh only on one side of my belly. Couldn't dtd last night to give it an extra push cause I am way too tender up in there. :sad1: Going for a long walk with my GF this morning. Still thinking my intuition is completely off with this LO.


----------



## Katiie

I'm doubtful anything will start. 
Also my midwife won't even touch me at my next appointment :( she's not allowed until 41 weeks x


----------



## allforthegirl

Im kinda thinking he will be my one that comes late. Wouldn't be too bad if I wasn't so sore. :cry: Please oh please don't make me be induce little man. Please!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh bless you aftg, really really hope you get started with labour very soon... keep up the walking!! :hugs:
Hope you start soon too Katiie :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

I'm terrified this one will be late and I'll need inducing. 

Eeep


----------



## Guenhwyvar

We're finally home after spending 9 days in the Neonatal unit. Hopefully I'll find the energy to write an update soon but until then... Meet Ragnar!
 



Attached Files:







1013450_10151970749961185_2041120461_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katiie

Oh my goodness 

He's so beautiful!!

Look at that beautiful blonde hair!
Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on getting home! What a blondie! So sweet! Where did you come up with the name? Very unique!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats my dear, what a beautiful little boy you have there!! Glad you are home now.


----------



## ksilme

Wow, he is absolutely gorgeous :) xx I am so jealous lol xx
I thought something could be starting earlier, dtd, and then had BH every few minutes for about 30 minutes, then they started lasting longer and getting stronger, with a crazy pressure and my back was hurting with each one too, but they seem to have died off again :( xx


----------



## Batman909

Congrats he is so cute. So jealous of all these cute babies. I dreamed of going into labour last night. My baby had a lot of black hair lol

Don't worry Aftg no doubt ill be overdue to both my babies were. My last was almost two weeks before they induced me. And I had a sweep to go into labour the first time again overdue. I never lose ppluf before labour my waters never break without then breaking it and even the midwives struggle I must make strong baby sacks lol


----------



## Katiie

My hind waters broke first. 
I'm hoping it starts like that again...

I didn't need a sweep or stretch or anything. But I was 4 days over!! :(

Ps. I had a dream about David tennant last night. 
Mmmmmmmmmm <3


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Thanks ladies. I think he's pretty darn gorgeous but I am partial. :winkwink:

OurLilFlu: DH use to work at a viking museum and we still have a lot to do with Viking age stuff. Ragnar was a famous viking from the 6th or 7th century.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice story about the name, very cool! 

Just wanted to share this with you ladies, finally got the pictures and shelf hung! Just sitting here taking it in trying to decide what's next on my to do list!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katiie

LOOOVVEEE the zebra boarder! It's all lovely!!


----------



## Itsychik

Guen- CONGRATS! What a gorgeous little man!

OurLilflu- the room looks great!! :) Super creative!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ourliflu - you did an amazing job!!


----------



## Batman909

Pretty sure I'm going to be pregnant for another 4 weeks until I'm induced. Not even had a braxton hick for days. Baby even unengaged a bit hopeless. And OMG this man was such a jerk yesterday kept saying how huge I am "I've never seen anything like it, u sure there's not two in there? My god" just STFU. I just walked away in the end. Yes I'm heavily pregnant I noticed. Guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself least my bfs been lovely taking our oldest out so I get a break, saying nice things so I do t feel so fat :) I'm almost crying he's been so amazing even though he's not the baby's dad. Trying to think of something special to get him for his birthday next month. All the attention has been on me he's been so busy looking after the kids and me.


----------



## Dancerforlife

He's beautiful Guen! 

And lovely nursery ourlilflu!

Afm, had an appt today and turned down the sweep. They've ordered an u/s tues morning to check my fluids and NST for Wed. I hope baby comes over the weekend though! Latest they're going to let me go without induction is the 11th so at least I know she'll be here then if not sooner


----------



## 3xBlessed

He's precious Guen!!!

Ourlilflu, looks so good! Jealous of your progress! 

Afm had a nonstress test and in internal. Nonstress looked good. Internal showed I'm still fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. Expected as much bc I haven't even lost any of my plug yet. Doctor thinks she is head down currently so I'm super happy about that!!! I go next week for my ultrasound to confirm her position.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Glad your nst went well! Gives me hope for mine next week, I've never had one so a bit nervous for it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer - Good thing you refused cause it was just painful, and I can't even dtd now because of it. :( I too have an u/s on monday, then dr apt on Wed. Couldn't do it all on one day. No conversation on how long before being induced yet though. I am hoping not to have to hear that&#8230;.

3xblessed - you sound more effaced than me&#8230;. So at least that is a good thing!! Maybe something is happening for you. I haven't lost much plug even after the sweep&#8230;. go figure!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

:( I hope yours turns out to be worth it aftg. After last week's being unsuccessful I just couldn't put myself through it again this week. My office couldn't fit it all in on one day either, kind of annoying but oh well, work will have to deal! I'm really hoping I go into labor and avoid another induction, not sure I can handle my natural birth plan on pitocin since I couldn't do it last time.


----------



## Katiie

I hope Bailee doesn't mind, she updated Facebook. 

Baby Wyatt was born early this morning by emergency c section!
:baby:
Another gorgeous baby added to the front page!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:



> :( I hope yours turns out to be worth it aftg. After last week's being unsuccessful I just couldn't put myself through it again this week. My office couldn't fit it all in on one day either, kind of annoying but oh well, work will have to deal! I'm really hoping I go into labor and avoid another induction, not sure I can handle my natural birth plan on pitocin since I couldn't do it last time.

I am not thinking baby was ready enough for the sweep to work. I don't think I will do it again that is for sure. Though ask me again when I'm 41.5 weeks I may want to try one more time before artificial induction. I am with you I am sure that the pitocin will kill my birthing plan too.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Dancer, the nst is no big deal. If you know drinking or eating something specific gets your baby moving have it just before you go for the nst. Just having the belt on annoys my little one so she bounces around as soon as they put it on.


----------



## allforthegirl

My LO hates that belt too. He always tries to kick it off or gets angry and his heart rate goes crazy!! :shock:


----------



## Katiie

Mine stayed asleep during my ctg!!
We had to try and wake her/him up!


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow another baby! February is still not here yet!

Out of curiosity has anyone experienced period like pain? It feels like my period is coming which is odd as there's only a few days till baby's here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Likklegemz said:


> Wow another baby! February is still not here yet!
> 
> Out of curiosity has anyone experienced period like pain? It feels like my period is coming which is odd as there's only a few days till baby's here!

On and off I have. May have helped me with loosen my plug.


----------



## Katiie

With my son I had it all afternoon. It didn't go away with heat. 
That night my waters broke


----------



## ksilme

Have pretty much finished Zoey's nursery now :) until the green ribbon comes (had to order more online) and then will do wardobes and other drawers :) xx and have to put the other picture on the wall, but thought it was a bit late to go hammering now, we have neighbours, we were fine in the bungalow - detached but here, I am very conscious :) xx

Anyways, I took loads of pics, so gonna do it in two lots :) xx


----------



## ksilme




----------



## ksilme

Congratulations to Bailee :)

and Likklegemz, kinda, today it sort of feels a bit like period pains :( mixed with a horrible pressure, and I am not sure if anyone else ever had it with periods, but like an achy feeling down there, been having that today too, I am seriously hoping that she is gonna decide to come early but reckon she will be late and prove how stubborn she is lol xx

How is everyone? Wonder who will be next? xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I had my bloody show this aft. Sitting here now with period pains. I'm hoping this beautiful black moon or new moon. I'm hope she will help things along for me today.


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> I had my bloody show this aft. Sitting here now with period pains. I'm hoping this beautiful black moon or new moon. I'm hope she will help things along for me today.

:) hope he comes soon for you :) xx


https://www.bushka.com/pink-chevron-central-park.html - How amazing is this!!! :) xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies! I'm down for the 9th of feb but I had him on the 17th jan due to induced labour for PPROM( preterm premature rupture of membranes). My water broke at 34+1 but we made it to 36+5 without going into labour but he stopped growing. 

He was born weighing 5lb 6.5oz and is perfect. He's called Oaklen Landon! . Call us crazy but as of next week were NTNP!! Xx


----------



## MamaBear93

Congrats to the new mamas!

AFTG I hope this is it for you!! FX it goes well!

Nothing new for me but the fact that my rib cage is in constant and horrible pain and I had a bout of soft BM and nausea today. But I am pretty sure it means nothing. I have been having painful BH for a few days now on and off but mostly at night I just wish they would turn real. I am so uncomfortable now. Lucky me DH let me go to the salon today and get a haircut :D My head feels pretty at least now not all of me feels like rubbish:dohh:


----------



## 3xBlessed

youngmamttc said:


> Hi ladies! I'm down for the 9th of feb but I had him on the 17th jan due to induced labour for PPROM( preterm premature rupture of membranes). My water broke at 34+1 but we made it to 36+5 without going into labour but he stopped growing.
> 
> He was born weighing 5lb 6.5oz and is perfect. He's called Oaklen Landon! . Call us crazy but as of next week were NTNP!! Xx

Congrats!!!

AFTG, hope this means things get going for you!


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg omg I just had another large amount of plug come out. So gross that there is that much up there!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Aftg so excited for you! Hope things keep going the way they're going and we have baby news soon :) :)

love the nursery pics ksilme :thumbup: you're so creative and I can't believe how much you've gotten done

Congrats youngmamttc, and good for you, things must be going well if you're ready to NTNP, best of luck!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay aftg ill be watching for updates!


----------



## Batman909

Goodluck AFTG hope this is it for u.


----------



## youngmamttc

Good luck aftg!


----------



## Katiie

Good luck AFTG! Hope this is the start!!

Good to hear from you youngmama!
I was wondering how you were doing the other day x


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing happened over night. Woke up with some mild cramping. Things are moving slowly over here.


----------



## Katiie

All heading in the right direction though!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am still losing plug. Seriously up to almost 4 tbsp of this snot like stuff!!! Gross


----------



## Katiie

I've had easily that amount. But all plain coloured.


----------



## Itsychik

Oooh I read the update earlier and really hoped this was it for you AFTG! Keeping my fingers crossed!

youngmama- wow, congrats! Hope everything is going GREAT with all of you! And I DO think you're crazy haha:) but good luck with NTNP :thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

I have just realised I really need to get a move on and get some nursing bras but I want underwired as need support, I am 36f :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> I have just realised I really need to get a move on and get some nursing bras but I want underwired as need support, I am 36f :( xx

I have had issues with underwire nursing bras, as I got sore clogged ducts from the wire!! :sad1:


----------



## Katiie

I'm a 40 GG, I can't have underwire for the same reason! That and it was sooooo uncomfortable x


----------



## ksilme

See I can't stick not having the underwires, feel like I may as well not be wearing a bra :(
need to get a move on and get some though :( so expensive though


----------



## Katiie

Yeah tell me about it. 
I only have 2... But I manage to work it out ok. 
I also have non underwired "afte surgery" bras. But they are a bit tight 


Don't you just hate it when you clean all your bathroom so the toilet is sparkling...
Then have to go poop badly?


----------



## Dancerforlife

haha I need someone to come clean my bathroom :)

For nursing bras, I get underwire ones from target. They're fairly cheap but still comfortable, although I'm a D so I don't have quite as much to keep locked up as some of you ladies!

Anyone else sick? Had to take off work today to rest as I've caught a cold and am slightly terrified that I'll go into labor all sick and already tired. Hoping it passes quickly, still having off and on contractions but nothing regular, trying to focus on letting my body do what it's doing and hopefully I'm making good progress with all this.


----------



## Batman909

I'm just so tired today no energy for nothing.


----------



## Katiie

That's a good sign!! (The tiredness)

I'm just so bored. 
Nothing to do now!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer I have had that worry too about being sick. I have been battling a cold for what feels like the beginning of this pg. I really hope it stays away, but it is hard with four other dirty germ monsters running around. 

Katie I am still losing plug. Really gross. I would have thought it would stop coming out by now though.


----------



## Itsychik

Regarding nursing bras... I actually have a bunch, but only 1 underwire (I'm a 40D or DD in the U.S. when nursing, and a 40F in most European sizes (or in NL it's 95 F)). I really liked the underwire bra but only once my bump had really decreased enough to make the underwire comfortable. The other ones I have (I think I have like 7 or 8 total) are pretty supportive. Dancer- I bought 3 at Walmart in November that were only $9 each, and I really like them so far as well. Didn't find much at Target though!


----------



## Katiie

I've had to go poop 3 times tonight :(
And it's been quite painful and crampy.


----------



## ksilme

No where here really does cheaper nursing bras :( def not in my size anyways :(
the cheapest ones I can find are £18-20, and to get a nicer looking one, I would have to spend £35-45 :( which we can't really afford :( 

I have been the same today, so tired and no energy, I had a bowl of pasta for lunch and sat there afterwards and couldn't bring myself to do anything and could feel myself falling asleep, so had a 2.5 hour nap, and I am still tired now :( x

Katiie, your post about cleaning your bathroom then needing to go made me laugh :) Last week, I felt the need to go to the loo constantly, not been so bad the last few days and the sickness seems to have worn off again, still get spells of nausea but nothing like it was :) 

I can't wait, I am getting so impatient, and it is really getting annoying when people say oh not long now, I reply with nope a couple of weeks but would like for her to come early, and then they say 'oh, you have no choice in that, the baby will come when it's ready' - I just feel like shouting at them that yes, I am fully aware of that!!! the worst was my cousin said don't wish it away as I will beg for rest once she is here - firstly, if I could rest properly now, I would understand but so uncomfy :( secondly, she moans about rest, she has two children but is always fobbing them off on someone else :( grrr - sorry for the rant - that's the other thing is I have been feeling a tad irritable lol xx


----------



## ksilme

Is anyone else suffering with Carpel Tunnel? my hands - little finger, ring finger and middle finger and half of hand, are numb pretty much all the time :( Doc mentioned carpel tunnel, and upon reading up on it, apparently it is common in pregnancy. My nan had it and my auntie has it, but never heard of it through pregnancy x


----------



## Katiie

I brought mine from marks and spencer (m&s)

2 for £25. 
EXPENSIVE. 
But comfy. 
I've been in them since I found out I was pregnant haha 

I'm glad I cleaned my bathroom, but I've been poop 3 times tonight now!
My poor bum. 

No carpel tunnel here but I've heard of it in pregnancy xxx


----------



## ksilme

I am now looking online :/
Went to my local m and s and they didn't have any nursing bras at all :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I have carpel tunnel and it can hurt all the way up my arm. Driving, typing and sleeping bothers it.


----------



## Katiie

2 days till your due date AFTG!


----------



## allforthegirl

I know but my legs and hips are screaming at me and took something for the pain too. Grrr


----------



## Katiie

My baby is wayyyy too active to be coming soon :(


----------



## Dancerforlife

Haha aftg I'm guessing you don't have this issue but I'm forbidden from giving birth on our due date because its the Super Bowl...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Lol dancer!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer - no I don't lol guess that may very well be the you do go in lol


----------



## 3xBlessed

I am in a totally shitty mood tonight. Feeling so overwhelmed. I know my DH will not have the baby's bedroom painted or anything set up before she arrives and I'm just plain pissed off about it. I hate the stupid house we live in (purchased from his mother with plenty of her shit still in it) and I feel like I'm wasting my maternity leave just sitting around not able to do anything bc the rooms aren't done. FED UP!!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I know! now that DH has said that it totally will be when baby decides to come!

3xblessed, I'm sorry that's so frustrating. I have the same issue, have to ask 10 times for something to be done and would do it myself but some things I shouldn't (i.e. paint/building a shelf - me and power tools don't get along). Right now there are a few floating shelves sitting on the floor of the nursery just waiting to be put up (for the last 2 months) and I know I'll mess it up if I try to do it. Can't offer much to help but know you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Can't believe its finally our month! We'll be having a spat of baby announcements now!

How's everyone doing.

My back ache is getting worse, and I'm starting to have period like cramps, hope that's a good sign! X x x


----------



## 3xBlessed

I think I started losing my plug yesterday and my back has been achy. Which I guess is why I'm starting to flip out that nothing is ready. I know it can still be weeks before I go into labor after losing my plug but being this is my third I'm thinking it will be quicker.


----------



## Katiie

Meh I'm just Uncomfy today. 
Nothing's gonna happen 

Sigh!


----------



## allforthegirl

Not feeling it here either&#8230;. Oh well.


----------



## Katiie

I don't even feel uncomfortable now. 
Just normal. 

Sigh. 
I'm gonna be in the overdue crew.


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL @ overdue crew! I like that. We need pins LOL, who knows how to make those little things on our sig? Need a button to pin on our sigs "overdue crew" :haha:


----------



## Katiie

:haha: GingerPanda is the only girl I know that's clever enough! X


----------



## Itsychik

Dancer- haha, that's awesome! Tell your DH it would serve him right if baby came on that day, just to spite him 

3x- :hugs: I know the feeling of wanting to get it done but feeling useless and having to rely on others! Luckily my DH is pretty good about doing stuff, but sometimes he has other 'priorities' than what I think should get done first (like, I want everything for baby finished first when he'd rather spend the afternoon cleaning up the garage) but I know how frustrating it can be.


Hurray for it being February!!


----------



## Katiie

Everything is done here. I've done nearly all of it. 
Luckily my oh likes to be as organised as me. 

I'm bored waiting for labour now.


----------



## Katiie

Everything is done here. I've done nearly all of it. 
Luckily my oh likes to be as organised as me. 

I'm bored waiting for labour now.


----------



## MamaBear93

Holy butt...my due date is just three days away! And my induction is next week! Woah  
Had another bout of false labor last night, usually when i go for a walk the contractions go away but last night they didn't so I was hopeful and for four or five hours I was having lots and lots of contractions but I finally fell asleep and away they went :( so tired of these false starts, they are totally killing my vibe lol.


----------



## Dancerforlife

We got snow this morning, so I just shoveled half the driveway and...nothing :( sign me up for the overdue crew!


----------



## Katiie

1 day to go too dancer!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Lol dancer! It'll kick in tonight and you'll have her on Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Batman909

MamaBear93 said:


> Holy butt...my due date is just three days away! And my induction is next week! Woah
> Had another bout of false labor last night, usually when i go for a walk the contractions go away but last night they didn't so I was hopeful and for four or five hours I was having lots and lots of contractions but I finally fell asleep and away they went :( so tired of these false starts, they are totally killing my vibe lol.

Snap sounds like we had the same night. I woke up so bummed.


----------



## Katiie

I had what I thought was a little gush. 
Went to the toilet and wiped, pink!!

Got so excited. 
No more gushes,
Active baby,
No pain
And no more pink since :(

So it must have been a false alarm. 

I felt moist haha. 
So I wiped again, loads of plug!
But no more pink :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sick of plug. Then this morning I felt wet and went to check, thinking it would be more plug, but noooo just really thick white CM. Even yuckier&#8230;.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Still sounds good Katiie! I just have oodles of cm, lots of pressure, and it huts like hell down there. Was being patient so far but now I'm ready, going to go walk around the mall this afternoon and see if I can convince her to come out tonight.

3xblessed and Itsychik, I know, he completely jinxed himself saying I could have her anytime except during the game. Now I'll probably be in labor the whole game...he's not even a fan of either team :roll:


----------



## Katiie

I'm sooo sick of plug too


----------



## medic9114fun

3xBlessed said:


> I am in a totally shitty mood tonight. Feeling so overwhelmed. I know my DH will not have the baby's bedroom painted or anything set up before she arrives and I'm just plain pissed off about it. I hate the stupid house we live in (purchased from his mother with plenty of her shit still in it) and I feel like I'm wasting my maternity leave just sitting around not able to do anything bc the rooms aren't done. FED UP!!!

I totally 110% know how you feel!

We bought a new property and still have our house. Right now my mom lives upstairs and shares our kitchen and bathroom. We were supposed to move ourselves before Christmas but there was issues in our sverance and we just close last week 

Plan was to finish a bedroom and move my mom. Not happening. No real reason on hubby's part but too much to do. Now looks like we are moving but no til march after baby. 
So now stuck in our house with my mom and hubby. I want to cry and scream but there isn't anything I can do about it :(


----------



## ksilme

I am so bored and fed up and tired today :( 
I don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Katiie

I think id like living with my mum again lol. 

I'm bored. 
Fed up. 
Miserable. 
Uncomfortable. 
Pained. 
Grossed out. 
Feel dirty. 
Have a head ache. 

The list continues. 
Get this baby outta me!


----------



## Itsychik

Aww medic, :hugs: that must be really difficult. I would go NUTS living with my mother. Hope things with the other house start wrapping up soon! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I couldn't live with my mother as well. Though with my first two pg I did practically live with her for the last three weeks of my pg. Also a partial with my third, before we found new house. i avoid going over there unless there is other people there now LOL:haha:


----------



## 3xBlessed

medic9114fun said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I am in a totally shitty mood tonight. Feeling so overwhelmed. I know my DH will not have the baby's bedroom painted or anything set up before she arrives and I'm just plain pissed off about it. I hate the stupid house we live in (purchased from his mother with plenty of her shit still in it) and I feel like I'm wasting my maternity leave just sitting around not able to do anything bc the rooms aren't done. FED UP!!!
> 
> I totally 110% know how you feel!
> 
> We bought a new property and still have our house. Right now my mom lives upstairs and shares our kitchen and bathroom. We were supposed to move ourselves before Christmas but there was issues in our sverance and we just close last week
> 
> Plan was to finish a bedroom and move my mom. Not happening. No real reason on hubby's part but too much to do. Now looks like we are moving but no til march after baby.
> So now stuck in our house with my mom and hubby. I want to cry and scream but there isn't anything I can do about it :(Click to expand...

I don't think I could live with my mother! We had to stay with my parents for 5 days when Hurricane Sandy hit in 2012. It was a nightmare! And then we stayed with my mil for 5 days and that was honestly like hell on earth. I just want to empty this house out of all the junk we don't use, need, or have room for! Most of it isn't ours. But my husband is somewhat of a hoarder. Ugh !! Good luck to you in the next few months Medic! I hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## medic9114fun

Thanks. Yes my mom and I have a difficult relationship. We get along great when we are in separate houses. She's been living with us for a year now. 
There were some perks as she paid off the house we currently live in but it is really tough. 
Hubby and I feel like we have no time to ourselves. I understand it's a new town ect and she doesn't know anyone here but she also doesn't go out and do anything. Fingers are crossed we can get the new place sorted ASAP. 

I feel horrible for hubby. Although when we first got together we lived with his dad for a year 

Feels better to get it out :)


----------



## ksilme

Meh, I feel so depressed :( been trying to fight it but I really do, the lack of sleep and constant umcomfortableness obviously aren't helping, but I am really starting to feel down :( I have no energy, no motivation to do anything, feel like I could burst into tears at any point :( don't wanna tell anyone though :( I just don't know what to do with myself :(


----------



## baby1wanted

ksilme said:


> Meh, I feel so depressed :( been trying to fight it but I really do, the lack of sleep and constant umcomfortableness obviously aren't helping, but I am really starting to feel down :( I have no energy, no motivation to do anything, feel like I could burst into tears at any point :( don't wanna tell anyone though :( I just don't know what to do with myself :(

I'm with you hun, due date tomorrow and nothing happening except lots of random pains that aren't becoming regular. Can't sleep, tearful and everytime I stand up feels like he might fall out of me (which actually would be quite nice!) Have no idea how I'm going to get through labour like this... Also putting on a brave face as DH is so worried about me already I don't want him to feel worse.
We'll be ok, nearly there now and just keep focusing on that first cuddle :hugs:


----------



## ksilme

baby1wanted said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Meh, I feel so depressed :( been trying to fight it but I really do, the lack of sleep and constant umcomfortableness obviously aren't helping, but I am really starting to feel down :( I have no energy, no motivation to do anything, feel like I could burst into tears at any point :( don't wanna tell anyone though :( I just don't know what to do with myself :(
> 
> I'm with you hun, due date tomorrow and nothing happening except lots of random pains that aren't becoming regular. Can't sleep, tearful and everytime I stand up feels like he might fall out of me (which actually would be quite nice!) Have no idea how I'm going to get through labour like this... Also putting on a brave face as DH is so worried about me already I don't want him to feel worse.
> We'll be ok, nearly there now and just keep focusing on that first cuddle :hugs:Click to expand...


I am so worried about post natal depression too :( even though I am so excited and happy to meet her, whenever she decided to make her appearance, depression runs in my family :( my auntie and cousin are bipolar, several others are clinically depressed and feeling like this now is making me worry :( x
I have forced myself up and going out with my mum and sisters in a minute just to get out x I want to know how long they leave you go past due date now, with me, my mum was 14 day's late and induced, bit on my sister they were only going to let her go 10 days over at the most, might ask midwife on weds :) and pray stretch and sweep works lol xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I don't want to scare you ladies but I was 13 days late with my first. But I wasn't uncomfortable or complaining to my doctors about being overdue. Maybe they would have induced earlier if I were. 

Ksilme, it's good you know your family's history with depression...make sure you talk to your doctor if you have any signs you area struggling with PPD immediately. My cousin waited 8 months to say something to her doctor. She didnt need to suffer that long.


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme - have you thought of placenta encapsulation? if you have a risk of PND (I do as I have had it twice now) this can greatly reduce the affects of it. I have heard NOTHING but good things about it and I will be doing it this time. I don't want PND and have to raise five. Plus it will helps with milk production.

AFM well I have made it to my due date (12 week u/s date) my EDD that my cycle gave me is the 6th which is what the Dr is going by, so I know I will be given an extra four days before I go in for induction. Please please oh please no induction ok baby???


----------



## ksilme

No one in the family has ever had PND specifically, but depression in general is pretty prominent :( gonna keep an eye on everything x It is probably just because I am so fed up now and just want to meet her :( xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I'd hate to be overdue, although I reckon that's going to be the case! Doctors here won't let you get more than 10 days +1 overdue so I now that baby will be here by 21st February!

I'm so bloated at the moment, and oddly having period like pain cramps - anyone else experiencing this?

Oh and I feel sick but I reckon that's because I couldn't stop eating before!

X x x x


----------



## Dancerforlife

Welp it's my due date! And yes, I expect I'll be going overdue. Did a ton of walking last night and had some regular contractions but once i stopped with the walking they died down :( 

At least DH and I will make it to the super bowl party tonight haha so he's happy about that. Furthest they'll let me go is next weekend so I have one more week to go naturally. Come on baby, don't make me have another induction!


----------



## baby1wanted

Likklegemz said:


> I'd hate to be overdue, although I reckon that's going to be the case! Doctors here won't let you get more than 10 days +1 overdue so I now that baby will be here by 21st February!
> 
> I'm so bloated at the moment, and oddly having period like pain cramps - anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Oh and I feel sick but I reckon that's because I couldn't stop eating before!
> 
> X x x x

Yes! I've been having lots of period pains for couple of weeks now, apparently a good sign that things are starting to happen, just wish they would happen sooner!! :haha: Mine are definitely ramping up, have my first sweep on Tuesday so hoping that'll tip me over into proper contractions...


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know how long they will wait until induction here. But am I seriously going to fight is as long as I can. Though while DH was massaging my perineum I asked him while he was gloved to check and he couldn't find my cervix. I hope that means that I am completely effaced!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ok so have had a really bad time with period type cramps and back pain tonight and have just had my bloody show.... Never in this whole LTTTC, miscarryinf, bleeding in early pregnancy etc did I EVER think I'd be happy to see blood on the tissue paper :haha: 
Desperately hoping this turns into labour soon...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck baby1wanted! Hope things get moving for you! 

I think this is going to be a big week for this group! Just hope I'm not one of those that goes into labor this week! Lol. Not ready yet!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Ok so have had a really bad time with period type cramps and back pain tonight and have just had my bloody show.... Never in this whole LTTTC, miscarryinf, bleeding in early pregnancy etc did I EVER think I'd be happy to see blood on the tissue paper :haha:
> Desperately hoping this turns into labour soon...

I am slightly jealous of you girl!! My bloody show was from my sweep. I hope to hear about you having your baby real soon!!:flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Good luck baby1!! Fx'd for you!

ksilme- :hugs: We're always here if you need a moan/rant, but I agree with the others. If you feel like you might be suffering from PND after the birth don't hesitate to talk to someone :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Good luck baby1! Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies. Sorry if TMI but I also appear to have had a 'clear out' this eve, after weeks of constipation. Can't help but feel a bit excited now and so hope I'm not setting myself up for a massive disappointment if nothing happens soon...
Off to bed now with a hot water bottle for my back and hoping I manage to fall asleep :flower:


----------



## medic9114fun

Had a freak out/ scare yesterday. Went to poop (sorry tmi) and had a gush of blood and my plug. Not what I expected as I always heard blood tinged ect. It was like period stuff. Called hospital and went in to be checked. Baby was sleepy as he always is at that time. Due to weather they held me overnight to do another non stress test this morning and we also live 2 hours away. 

All good this morning. Came home. Been crampy on and off but nothing consistant. 

Now hubby has to go to work again tonight and I'm an emotional mess. He works in town here and last night was home ASAP when I called him. 

Just wish I knew when baby was comin for sure. Like all of us do


----------



## allforthegirl

Baby1 I think you just may be our next momma to have her baby!! Those are great signs.

Medic you too girl Hope your babies don't make you wait too long.


----------



## Katiie

Hugs medic. 
Sounds like you were well taken care of!!
Glad they kept you in And did a stress test. 
How scary. I'd have been scared too. 
Hopefully it's not too long. 

Xxx


----------



## medic9114fun

Thanks. Now I have this fear that I won't realize I'm in labor in time to get to the hospital and get my epidural. I'm already terrified of labor so missing the window would be like my worst fear ever. 

I was having contractions on monitor but didn't feel them at all lol. Aparently that's normal though. 

Hoping my ob has more answers tomorrow mornin at my appointment


----------



## MamaBear93

I have my last check tomorrow at 3pm and I am freaking out wondering if my ob is going to make me wait till Wednesday. That would be so lame even though that is my EDD I hope he lets the induction start Tuesday. I have also had a "clear out" as of 6:30 this am and lots of plug loss but nothing tinged and no substantial contractions so I am trying not to get my hopes up that this will come naturally I have a feeling I wont get that lucky and go into labor before the induction even though it would be nice...

Good luck ladies! Your symptoms sound quite promising!!!:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I can feel him moving down, I am getting insane pressure. I sure dang hope this helps. I am walking around the house bouncing as I go LOL


----------



## geordie_gal

Well since my OB changed my DD from 2nd Feb to 27th Jan I am a week overdue now.
Sick of my life. :( x


----------



## mstennischick

ahhh!!! I can't take the waiting anymore!!! she needs to be here NOW lol


----------



## baby1wanted

Well, went to bed and slept fairly well! Woke a few times with odd pains as well as normal toilet trips / hip problems but nothing that made me think I'd gone into labour. 
Up now and the period pains are still there... But no more news as yet. 
Fairly chilled about it all, going to have a day of rest mixed with activity and just see what happens. If nothing then I'm hopeful that my sweep tomorrow may help. 

Geordiegal how come you've had such a late change in edd?? How much longer will they let you go on now... Can't be too long for you now :hugs: 

Mamabear is there a reason you're being induced so close to edd? 

Hope everyone else is ok, got high hopes for lots if arrivals this week! :thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

I hope everyone's babies start arriving soon...
I don't think we've had a February baby arrive in feb yet!!

As for me ,
No signs. 
I'm singing up for the over due crew :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am in the overdue crew now LOL this a very first for me!! :rofl:


----------



## MamaBear93

baby1wanted said:


> Mamabear is there a reason you're being induced so close to edd?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, got high hopes for lots if arrivals this week! :thumbup:

We have been worried that the baby will be too big for me to deliver vaginally because i am very tiny and had to have a very large episiotomy with dd1 so he decided as close to my edd as possible is best not to go overdue also worried my doctor wouldn't be the one to deliver because he is not the on call obgyn


----------



## Katiie

eeek. When are you being induced then? I missed it.

Good luck xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

I find out for sure later today if the induction will be tomorrow or Wednesday. I hope he gives me the choice because I am so ready to have this baby now. My ribs hurt I can't breathe I'm tired all the time and in constant pain. I seriously wanna walk into the ob today and yell at them to get this baby out of me. Its so not fun any more.:cry:

How are you other ladies doing? I wanna see some more babies!! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

MamaBear93 said:


> I find out for sure later today if the induction will be tomorrow or Wednesday. I hope he gives me the choice because I am so ready to have this baby now. My ribs hurt I can't breathe I'm tired all the time and in constant pain. I seriously wanna walk into the ob today and yell at them to get this baby out of me. Its so not fun any more.:cry:
> 
> How are you other ladies doing? I wanna see some more babies!! :)

Ah that makes sense - good luck then, looks like you could be our next arrival!
I rested this morning but then had an active afternoon doing all the shopping (have got in mass supplies to last us the next few weeks so lots of walking, lots of lifting things in and out of car etc.) 
And nothing.... looks like an evening alternating between bouncing on the ball whilst I eat pineapple and eating curry on all fours for me :haha:
And I hope my midwife is an expert at sweeps tomorrow...


----------



## medic9114fun

Saw ob today. Nothing new. 1 cm dilated and cervix still thick . Really expected more after the weekend. Oh well. Had first sweep to try to speed things up. Can I just say that it may have been the most uncomfortable thing ever! Ranked right up there with cold speculum hospital exam this weekend. 
Since then. Nothing really


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I really don't want a sweep! A few friends said it was worse than labour!

I'm getting a bit leaky down below (sorry if tmi) it smells sweet so hoping things are breaking down and baby turns up soon!

Getting a bit fed up now! All this waiting with nothing to do!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear GL with your induction!!

Baby1 I hope your sweep goes better than mine.

medic I agree very uncomfortable. Yuck!! GL with it. Hope things start moving along well for you.

AFM Had a u/s today and he looks really good, tech said he is ready to go, showing signs of being fully cooked. :thumbup: But also found out that he hasn't made much or if any growth since two weeks ago. I was worried about that last u/s cause I haven't been gaining any weight really. Though last apt it showed I did have a gain, but I think that is because I retained a bunch more water that day&#8230; :(


----------



## Katiie

I've had loads of cm that's sweet smelling too ikkle!
I'm hoping it's the start. 

It went through to my pj bottoms!


----------



## allforthegirl

Come to think of I have had sweet smelling cm too&#8230;. but it obviously doesn't mean anything for me LOL


----------



## Likklegemz

Damn! Was really hoping it was the start of something! :(

Oh well


----------



## Katiie

I wish mine was :( I want baby out. 

Although I'm scared I'll miss being a family of 3...


----------



## allforthegirl

It weird how near the end we start to worry if we can handle things.


----------



## medic9114fun

allforthegirl said:


> It weird how near the end we start to worry if we can handle things.

I've been worrying about it the whole time. Now I'm even more terrified of birth and the changes to my life that are imminent


----------



## medic9114fun

I'm finding it very odd tht since my sweep I'm the most relaxed I've been in weeks and less crampy than last few days.


----------



## allforthegirl

medic9114fun said:


> I'm finding it very odd tht since my sweep I'm the most relaxed I've been in weeks and less crampy than last few days.

How weird is that, as I could have wrote this myself. This is exactly what happened to me too. :wacko: So strange!


----------



## Itsychik

Mamabear- good luck! Hope you get induced soon!

Regarding sweeps: with my previous pregnancy I had 2 and while they weren't exactly "comfortable" I definitely didn't think they were painful. Maybe my doctor then made a weak attempt?

Good luck ladies with all these signs!!

Absolutely nothing here yet, but I'm hoping baby holds out a few more weeks! I'm making a trip to visit a friend this weekend (who lives 2.5 hours away, one way) so definitely don't want anything happening this weekend :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

I am so sick of the off and on contractions! Some of them are quite strong but never get to a consistent rate and eventually die down :(. 

GL mamabear with your induction, won't be long now!

I'm afraid that's where I'm headed at this rate. Have had to use the restroom a lot today so hoping that means baby is moving down a bit but not sure. 

Aftg, glad your us was good! Were they concerned about the growth or okay with it? I haven't been gaining either these last few weeks but they haven't been concerned, have my us tomorrow morning so we'll see if shes looking fully cooked too


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> I am so sick of the off and on contractions! Some of them are quite strong but never get to a consistent rate and eventually die down :(.
> 
> GL mamabear with your induction, won't be long now!
> 
> I'm afraid that's where I'm headed at this rate. Have had to use the restroom a lot today so hoping that means baby is moving down a bit but not sure.
> 
> Aftg, glad your us was good! Were they concerned about the growth or okay with it? I haven't been gaining either these last few weeks but they haven't been concerned, have my us tomorrow morning so we'll see if shes looking fully cooked too

Well I think the tech was a bit but she isn't the dr so she tried to say that it is probably just because of the different machine she was using. I have not gained too much more than a pound since the beginning of of Jan. They weren't' concerned cause he still showed growth. So I am not sure if my Dr will be as concerned as I am. Of course I had to google it, and now I am a mess.


----------



## Dancerforlife

Aw don't stress I'm sure baby's just all done baking. I've gained 2 lbs since beginning of Jan so pretty similar. I'm measuring a week behind now too and google for measuring behind isn't good either! You have your dr appt tomorrow right? Hopefully the dr will give you some reassurance that all is well then. I'm afraid they'll say they need to induce me tomorrow after my us, not sure why I think that though


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Aw don't stress I'm sure baby's just all done baking. I've gained 2 lbs since beginning of Jan so pretty similar. I'm measuring a week behind now too and google for measuring behind isn't good either! You have your dr appt tomorrow right? Hopefully the dr will give you some reassurance that all is well then. I'm afraid they'll say they need to induce me tomorrow after my us, not sure why I think that though

I am trying not to worry but it is hard when you hear that. My apt with her is not until Wed. I sure am hoping for some reassurance. I hope that you get a chance to do it on your own!! FX that your baby is still growing! :thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

I just wanna have this baby now :brat:
I wanna know what it is!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I don't know how anyone can hold out all 9 months not knowing boy or girl! I give all you team yellows such credit!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Why is it that the ones who are desperate to have their babies are forced to wait and the ones who are happy waiting are having them early??

I am currently in hospital being induced due to high BP and protein levels. Really wanted to go naturally but baby needs to be safe as a priority. Pessary is in and the waiting game commences....

XxX


----------



## medic9114fun

allforthegirl said:


> medic9114fun said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding it very odd tht since my sweep I'm the most relaxed I've been in weeks and less crampy than last few days.
> 
> How weird is that, as I could have wrote this myself. This is exactly what happened to me too. :wacko: So strange!Click to expand...

Glad I'm not a strange case lol. I hold little hope it worked but who knows. 
Maybe it just eased thins a little so I wasnt in pain as much.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Neversaynever said:


> Why is it that the ones who are desperate to have their babies are forced to wait and the ones who are happy waiting are having them early??
> 
> I am currently in hospital being induced due to high BP and protein levels. Really wanted to go naturally but baby needs to be safe as a priority. Pessary is in and the waiting game commences....
> 
> XxX

Good luck!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG ok I am not sure why but I have very very sharp, very tender lady parts inside. Almost like I am walking around with a sharp knife inside. I am not sure what is going on. It is a constant pain not the shooting pains that people talk about.


----------



## geordie_gal

Well 41+1 now, sweep today and booking induction.
They always hummed and hahhed about my due date whether late Jan or early Feb, but they are going from 27th Jan as they say its safer. 
REALLY didnt want to be induced Im so frightened. x


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> OMG ok I am not sure why but I have very very sharp, very tender lady parts inside. Almost like I am walking around with a sharp knife inside. I am not sure what is going on. It is a constant pain not the shooting pains that people talk about.

I kinda had this earlier, I was walking and it felt like something really sharp digging in inside :( I am hoping cervix is doing something! The Braxton hicks are getting more and more intense and having them many times every day :/ x still nothing else though :( sweep on weds, hoping it does something and curious to find out what cervix is like xx


----------



## medic9114fun

geordie_gal said:


> Well 41+1 now, sweep today and booking induction.
> They always hummed and hahhed about my due date whether late Jan or early Feb, but they are going from 27th Jan as they say its safer.
> REALLY didnt want to be induced Im so frightened. x

Fingers crosse your sweep works and you avoid the induction. 
Too bad they won't do another ultrasound to see baby's growth and maybe change the date back. ... Although I know how bad you want baby evicted :)


----------



## MamaBear93

So I am officially being induced tomorrow morning at 7:30 but not sure if I am going to make it through the night since I was checked earlier at 3:30 I have been having my first real painful contractions. I think tonight is my night!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear I sure hope you go on your own!! FX


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG ok I am not sure why but I have very very sharp, very tender lady parts inside. Almost like I am walking around with a sharp knife inside. I am not sure what is going on. It is a constant pain not the shooting pains that people talk about.
> 
> I kinda had this earlier, I was walking and it felt like something really sharp digging in inside :( I am hoping cervix is doing something! The Braxton hicks are getting more and more intense and having them many times every day :/ x still nothing else though :( sweep on weds, hoping it does something and curious to find out what cervix is like xxClick to expand...

I too have been contracting all day. They too are getting stronger. I am still don't want to time them just yet. I am sure once I go to sleep it will go away if it isn't real. I just took two t1's and going to have a bath, just trying to see if this is real or not. Just trying to relax!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Good Luck NeversayNever! And mamabear, how exciting that you've started to go on your own, I'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh it's almost like a race! Hope the contractions keep ramping up for all of you! Better to go on your own, thumbs down inductions!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I am positive that all will stop when i go to sleep!! I think they have already settled since my bath. On to another day of the Overdue Crew!! though I hope this isn't true for everyone cause this is just plain annoying!!


----------



## Batman909

Gl mama bear and AFTG so excited for you. I'm under pressure to have mine tomorrow because it's my aunties birthday I don't think it's gonna happen. 

In other news man I'm constipated just had a poo that was harder to have than my kids like seriously! How did I not just push my baby out?!


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeekk good luck everyone having inductions / sweeps and even natural labour :haha:

Sweep for me this morning, I dreamt last night I had it done in the staff room at work with my boss watching! Officially in the overdue crew now.... Come on baby. 

Batman :rofl: A couple of weeks ago I had a horrendous case of faecal impaction, took me three days to sort and I also wondered how on earth I didn't push the baby out at the same time :blush: All good practice for the real pushing! 

:flower:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck to everyone and I hope those contractions were for real last night for you ladies!!!

AFM I have an ultrasound today to check if she is still breech (come on head down!) and then another internal to check cervix. I was fingertip dilated last week and have been having crazy pains down below so hoping I'm a little more dilated. Still want her to hang in for another week but want a little progress since my kids were both big and if she doesn't come on her own before due date I'm looking at induction as well. Had it with my first and prefer to go naturally!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sweep done, I am 1cm dilated which apparently is good for a FTM...? She said she had a good feel of baby's head and a good sweep around. Pains have definitely ramped up since but not getting my hopes up yet...

fX'd for head down 3xblessed!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman nothing really is happening here. Actually I was expecting to have a poo like you but I had to scream at my son to get out of the bathroom this morning, I seriously thought I would have an accident. :argh: i would think that could be sign but I had tons of fiber the last two days. Good 'ol fiber!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Ugh ladies I'm getting so impatient! There was a snow storm with terrible traffic, took me 1.5 hrs to get 15 miles to my u/s and was 30 min late. Now I've been sitting here for an hour waiting for them to fit me in :( I just want to see LO and know she's okay in there!


----------



## Katiie

i want a sweep on my due date :( they wont until im 41 weeks!
Waaa.

I want my baby :brat:

im seriously getting fed up and miserable.
I should expect to go over, i was with my son!!
For goodness woman (talking to myself) get over it!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> i want a sweep on my due date :( they wont until im 41 weeks!
> Waaa.
> 
> I want my baby :brat:
> 
> im seriously getting fed up and miserable.
> I should expect to go over, i was with my son!!
> For goodness woman (talking to myself) get over it!

would they do it if you asked them to? mine offered to do one at 39 weeks, tomorrow morning :) xx Bit nervous, never had an internal examination or anything so kinda worried :( xx


----------



## Katiie

I doubt it. I was told they arent allowed to touch down there until 41 weeks!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> I doubt it. I was told they arent allowed to touch down there until 41 weeks!

Ah, that sucks :( obviously it is different between areas as well as between countries :( 
I have first one tomorrow morning, and then can have one at each appt after :) I am hoping there has been some progress down there, and that the sweep works, although I am not holding out much hope :( xx


----------



## Katiie

I see my midwife on thursday, im gonna beg her :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Booked my induction for 8th Feb today.
Sweep was another failed attempt cervix too high and closed she couldn't reach it.
Absolutely gutted and terrified, all ive heard are bad things about inductions. 
Ill be 41+5 when they start me off x


----------



## dreamer_x

geordie_gal said:


> Booked my induction for 8th Feb today.
> Sweep was another failed attempt cervix too high and closed she couldn't reach it.
> Absolutely gutted and terrified, all ive heard are bad things about inductions.
> Ill be 41+5 when they start me off x

If it helps, my induction went quite smoothly, if all but a little bit long! She was a forceps job in the end, but that was more to do with her dislike of being squished during contractions and me pushing, rather than me being induced. She could have well had to be a forceps job had I been left to go into labour naturally. 
What is it that you're scared about happening? x


----------



## Batman909

I was induced at 41+ 5 with my second baby. It went really well had the gel and then they broke my waters at 4 cm hope it goes smoothly for you too ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I have never coped well being induced, so that is why I am trying to avoid it as much as possible.

Dancer hopefully you don't' have to wait too much longer for your u/s


----------



## 3xBlessed

geordie_gal said:


> Booked my induction for 8th Feb today.
> Sweep was another failed attempt cervix too high and closed she couldn't reach it.
> Absolutely gutted and terrified, all ive heard are bad things about inductions.
> Ill be 41+5 when they start me off x

My induction wasn't bad but I pushed for 3 hours bc he wasn't engaged when I was induced. 

Baby is still breech so I'll be scheduling my c-section for sometime next week. They have to call me with the available dates. Bummed bc I've had two vaginal births and now need a section but know it's out of my hands and what is best for her.


----------



## Itsychik

Wow ladies, I haven't checked back in a day and so much has happened!

Neversaynever- good luck hun!!!

Mamabear- I hope things started for you during the night!!

geordie_gal- can you decline the induction? I was induced with my first (my waters went but after 48 hours no contractions started) and while I'm hoping to avoid an induction this time, it certainly wasn't a 'horrifying' experience. I've heard lots of really positive induction stories!

3xBlessed- do they 'allow' you to attempt a vaginal breech birth at your hospital? Good luck with planning the c-section though :flower:

Still keeping my fx'd for the rest of you ladies in or near the 'overdue crew' !!


----------



## Neversaynever

Nothing happening here :coffee:

Katie..I asked my MW when they could do sweeps and she said we could ask from 38 weeks so its worth a request :thumbup:

I was induced the first time too...it's not all that bad...honest :flower:

Good luck ladies...bring those February babies home!

Xxx


----------



## Katiie

I'm so gonna ask!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Itsychick even if they did allow it, I wouldn't be interested. She would be butt first and folded in half!


----------



## Dancerforlife

So got into the u/s and baby is all good! 

But now I'm pretty sure my waters are going! I felt a little gush earlier (soaked through my pants) but thought maybe I just had to pee and didn't realize it haha. So put on a pad and have since soaked it through w clear fluids that don't smell like pee.

Of course the snowstorm has intensified and my dr office is closed :( waiting for the on call dr to call me back. Slightly panicking that I won't be able to get to the hospital (roads are bad) but excited that this could be it!


----------



## ksilme

Dancerforlife said:


> So got into the u/s and baby is all good!
> 
> But now I'm pretty sure my waters are going! I felt a little gush earlier (soaked through my pants) but thought maybe I just had to pee and didn't realize it haha. So put on a pad and have since soaked it through w clear fluids that don't smell like pee.
> 
> Of course the snowstorm has intensified and my dr office is closed :( waiting for the on call dr to call me back. Slightly panicking that I won't be able to get to the hospital (roads are bad) but excited that this could be it!

:D :D :D excited for you xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancer that sounds really good you will be next, though I hope you are able to get to hospital.


----------



## capemaylover

Sorry I am just getting this update up now but things have been crazy. Baby BOY James Brendan arrived January 30 at 2:27am. I was induced Tuesday night and had him vaginally on Thursday. He weighed in at 8lbs 4oz and 21.25inches long. It was tough and a crazy story but i wanted to share my news with you ladies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

capemaylover said:


> Sorry I am just getting this update up now but things have been crazy. Baby BOY James Brendan arrived January 30 at 2:27am. I was induced Tuesday night and had him vaginally on Thursday. He weighed in at 8lbs 4oz and 21.25inches long. It was tough and a crazy story but i wanted to share my news with you ladies.

Wow what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Dancer!!!

Gorgeous boy capemaylover!!! Congrats!


----------



## Likklegemz

capemaylover said:


> Sorry I am just getting this update up now but things have been crazy. Baby BOY James Brendan arrived January 30 at 2:27am. I was induced Tuesday night and had him vaginally on Thursday. He weighed in at 8lbs 4oz and 21.25inches long. It was tough and a crazy story but i wanted to share my news with you ladies.

Massive congratulations! Woop!

Dancer - yey with any luck your little one will be here soon!

Girls can I pick your brains? Sorry if it's tmi but just had really bad diahorrea and then a whole lot of discharge! Do you think it's getting closer? Really don't want to go over!


----------



## Batman909

Congrats! He's beautiful


----------



## allforthegirl

Likklegemz said:


> Girls can I pick your brains? Sorry if it's tmi but just had really bad diahorrea and then a whole lot of discharge! Do you think it's getting closer? Really don't want to go over!

It could be, Only time will tell.:winkwink:


----------



## Katiie

I think my labour is close. 
I could be wrong but I dunno I have a feeling. 

Congrats Capemaylover!
And good luck dancer!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I think my labour is close.
> I could be wrong but I dunno I have a feeling.
> 
> Congrats Capemaylover!
> And good luck dancer!

My feelings are always WRONG! I have horrible motherly instincts :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Its just the fear of the unknown I guess.
I've heard so many people say its so painful, they also dont allow OH in the induction suite, just call him when im in active labour! x


----------



## allforthegirl

geordie_gal said:


> Its just the fear of the unknown I guess.
> I've heard so many people say its so painful, they also dont allow OH in the induction suite, just call him when im in active labour! x

It can be for some people. Just depends on how fast they push it. My SIL had even a worse situation than me. Also how you handle pain. We all know that we all handle pain different. 

For me it made labour too fast and my body couldn't cope as well as I hoped.


----------



## Katiie

I hope my gut feeling is right. 
It's my due date tomorrow (Thursday!)
(It's 1am in the Uk!)


----------



## Likklegemz

Katie, I'm like you struggling to sleep! 

Oh is allowed in the induction room here in the uk! That sucks x x


----------



## geordie_gal

Likklegemz said:


> Katie, I'm like you struggling to sleep!
> 
> Oh is allowed in the induction room here in the uk! That sucks x x

Im uk too.. depends on hospital x


----------



## ksilme

well, midwife went well, zoey is 2/5ths engaged now, still slightly back to back :( 
Didn't have the sweep as she forgot :( sad to hubby this morning, I just had a feeling she would forget and I wouldn't have it :( I was right and there was another lady in the room so didn't want to remind her :( 

I also forgot to ask how far over they let you go now, so just rang her. 
It is 12 days now, so I will be booked in for induction on the 24th!! which I am gutted about, we have a big family roast every month and this months is the 23rd, and I only said to mum and hubby yesterday, if I am still pregnant at that roast, I will end up crying. Stupidly, I have just had a little cry over it :( xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

Hi ladies, just wanted to give a quick update, my beautiful baby girl Evelyn was born this morning at 1:27 am! Will post a picture and details a bit later, we're both doing well!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Dancer! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ksilme

Congrats Dancer :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a quick update, my beautiful baby girl Evelyn was born this morning at 1:27 am! Will post a picture and details a bit later, we're both doing well!

Congrats my drear! Very happy for you!!

Well you beat me!! <3


----------



## Itsychik

Congratulations Dancer!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

Ksilme- :hugs: the 24th is still a long way away, chances are high you'll have her before then! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

And don't feel like you can't say anything to your midwife! If she doesn't offer you a sweep at your next appointment (if you make it till then ;-) ) then remind her :flower:


----------



## ksilme

It is in my notes for a sweep next time :) 
I really hope she comes really soon, I am sooooo ready for her now, I never thought I would wish I was in pain lol 
How is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations dancer!


----------



## Katiie

Congrats dancer!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats dancer :cloud9:

Xxx


----------



## Katiie

Lots if aches and pains tonight :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats dancer! Love the name can't wait to see pics! Hope everyone is trucking along. AFM last night was pretty crampy for a few hours before bed, this morning discharge is heavier... other than that nothing much. Had a midwife appt yesterday and my BP was up a teeny bit so she recommended taking more birth prep supplements etc and go for a massage or acupuncture. Gave the go ahead that they can stimulate the labour points too lol weeoo


----------



## Katiie

I have midwife tomorrow. Gonna literally beg for a sweep. 
I'm in so much pain from pressure


----------



## Katiie

Every Braxton hick is giving me intense pressure and makes me feel.... Open? Down there. 
I've had 1 every hour. 

It's not like a contraction as it doesn't hurt. But the pressure is there!!!
I think when my full blown waters are gone baby will be here
I can feel it's head drop every time.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I can't remember if I updated yall. I put pics and birth story in 3rd trimester if you want to take a look!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well Dr said baby is perfect, she has no worry. :dance: When she did my check I am 3 cm and she did another sweep. This time I bled from it and have had good tightenings. Lets hope they continue to pick instead of the usual and fizzle out. FX!!


----------



## Katiie

Fingers crossed!!! Xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats dancer!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Fingers crossed AFTG!


----------



## Itsychik

Just read your post in 3rd Tri, congrats Bailee!

AFTG- great news about being 3cm!! Was the sweep as uncomfortable this time? Fx'd things finally speed up!


----------



## allforthegirl

Itsychik said:


> Just read your post in 3rd Tri, congrats Bailee!
> 
> AFTG- great news about being 3cm!! Was the sweep as uncomfortable this time? Fx'd things finally speed up!

At first it was, then as she kept going it wasn't at all. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Katiie

I'm not 100% but I think labour is looming. 
Watch this space :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I'm not 100% but I think labour is looming.
> Watch this space :haha:

Oh poo on you :haha: :flower: I sure hope so!!:winkwink:


----------



## Itsychik

Katiie said:


> I'm not 100% but I think labour is looming.
> Watch this space :haha:

ooooh I hope so!! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Batman909

Goodluck girls fingers crossed. Nothing for me today but I'm ok with that :)


----------



## Katiie

I'm sure mines a practice run. They aren't lasting long and there's no pattern x


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> I'm sure mines a practice run. They aren't lasting long and there's no pattern x

crap I say!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Dancer and Bailee!!!
And good luck to anyone having signs...
I have lost loads more plug this evening, contractions coming randomly and not getting regular or more intense as yet so the wait continues...


----------



## Dancerforlife

Thank you ladies! Here's Evelyn Rose's birth story:

Yesterday at 1:30 PM I felt a little gush of fluid and had a big wetspot but couldn't tell if it was pee or waters haha so I put on a pad and kept working. Maybe an hour later, I had another gush and it was clear and didn't smell like pee. So called the drs but of course they had closed early because the snowstorm was so bad so had to wait for the on call doc to call me back. Dr said to head to the hospital! Had to wait for DH to make his way through the storm and get DD from daycare and wait for gma and gpa to come over to watch her. While waiting I found out it was definitely waters as I was leaking like a faucet!

Finally everyone arrived and we headed to the hospital in a snowstorm haha but made it safely. I still wasn't having any major contractions though so wasn't sure what was going on. Got there around 6 and they checked me at 6:30, I was still 2.5 cm! So frustrating. Dr wanted to start pitocin immediately since I wasn't in active labor and waters were gone :( I managed to get them to put it off for a couple hours but still no progress so around 9:30 they put me on it. Was definitely not how I wanted things to go but hospital staff was worried about infection so it was what it was. Contractions got intense very quickly and like I expected I caved and got the epidural around midnight but all those contractions were worth it as after the epi they checked me and I was at 7! Unfortunately the epidural was less than successful and only worked on my left side :( but I didn't have long to deal with it! At 1 the anesthesiologist came back to redo it but they checked me again and I was complete! After 5 pushes she was out into the world and took to the breast straight away, ate for an hour! Aphar scored of 9 and 9, weighed 7lb 9oz and 20.5 inches long. I ended up with a first degree tear that needed stitches but not too bad.

Sorry it's so long! Can't wait to read all your updates and hope you aren't waiting too much longer!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 3xBlessed

She's a beauty Dancer!!!! Thanks for sharing her birth story!


----------



## Itsychik

Gorgeous little girl Dancer! Sorry things didn't turn out quite like you wanted but glad everyone made it safely! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Just had my midwife appointment. 
Did I ever mention how much I love my midwife??
I told her about all the BH and pressure and asked for a sweep which she said she will do!!!

So she did it in my bedroom,
She found my cervix! And I was a loose 1cm. 
She stretched it around and got me to a loose 2cm!

Cervix is soft and ready. She said in my notes I'm semi effaced. 
I'm so pleased. When I had my first check with my son they couldn't even find my cervix! 

Yay!!
I'm hoping it won't be long.


----------



## Itsychik

Great news Katie!! Hope the sweep helps speed things up!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is awesome that she did that for you!! Also great progresses so far. I hope this does something for you Katiie!!

AFM my tightenings are definitely stronger. Was feeling through my sleep, and would get up either to pee or get more comfortable through them.


----------



## Katiie

Hopefully we go into labour together AFTG!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not too hopeful that it will happen right away. I am still thinking that my water will have to break before I actually believe that I am in labour. :dohh:


----------



## ksilme

Meh! Why do people persist in saying that - baby will come when ready - and - that's one thing you have no control over - etc etc 
I am fully aware of this, but it still doesn't make it any better, doesn't make me want her put any less and certainly doesn't take the pain away or make me comfortable :( xx


----------



## Katiie

AFTG I feel the same.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh I'm a bit jealous!!! Wish it was my turn too! Today's my granddads birthday who died on my birthday 2 years ago so it would have been nice for our lo to share!


----------



## baby1wanted

WHERE'S MY BABY! :hissy: :gun: :grr: 
Walked round ikea and had regular contractions all the way round, sit down in the car and they stop immediately, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ksilme

Missed off a bit from my earlier post - the worst for me is the people who say 'make the most of it' - of what being in pain!!


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> Missed off a bit from my earlier post - the worst for me is the people who say 'make the most of it' - of what being in pain!!

I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it. We all have things that aggravate us in the end. For me is people constantly asking "anything yet?" No and if there was I would let you know. Now stop asking me every morning and night!!


----------



## ksilme

allforthegirl said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Missed off a bit from my earlier post - the worst for me is the people who say 'make the most of it' - of what being in pain!!
> 
> I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it. We all have things that aggravate us in the end. For me is people constantly asking "anything yet?" No and if there was I would let you know. Now stop asking me every morning and night!!Click to expand...

LOL I know exactly what you mean, someone looked at bump earlier and said 'oh, are you still going?' - Umm, No, I just have a big belly and thought I would leave the baby at home! Of course I am still going lol 

Oh, I know that I am being irrational in how annoyed it makes me, but I can't stop myself gritting my teeth and getting really annoyed by it :( x

How are you AFTG? I still have 6 days left and I am fed up and annoyed, can't imagine how you feel xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

My c-section has officially been scheduled for Valentine's Day! Now she better not try to come earlier than that! Lol. I'm so the opposite of most of you ladies! Rooms are getting closer to being ready but we're not there yet!


----------



## allforthegirl

ksilme said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Missed off a bit from my earlier post - the worst for me is the people who say 'make the most of it' - of what being in pain!!
> 
> I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it. We all have things that aggravate us in the end. For me is people constantly asking "anything yet?" No and if there was I would let you know. Now stop asking me every morning and night!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I know exactly what you mean, someone looked at bump earlier and said 'oh, are you still going?' - Umm, No, I just have a big belly and thought I would leave the baby at home! Of course I am still going lol
> 
> Oh, I know that I am being irrational in how annoyed it makes me, but I can't stop myself gritting my teeth and getting really annoyed by it :( x
> 
> How are you AFTG? I still have 6 days left and I am fed up and annoyed, can't imagine how you feel xxClick to expand...

I am just trying to go day by day really. :shrug: I am planning something for the weekend so I have something to look forward to. I think that is what is going to keep me going. I need to plan little things to do through the week. Like today i went to get my nails done. Maybe I will go for a massage next week if I go that far LOL. I was feeling as awful as you around 38 weeks too. :wacko: Now I have just decided to not get to me, cause I don't want him coming when I am in an awful mood!! :flower:



3xBlessed said:


> My c-section has officially been scheduled for Valentine's Day! Now she better not try to come earlier than that! Lol. I'm so the opposite of most of you ladies! Rooms are getting closer to being ready but we're not there yet!

Now that is exciting that you are getting the day you want! :happydance:


----------



## medic9114fun

I want to go do stuff this weekend. Hubby is off work all weekend. However I feel like complete crap as soon as I'm up and about for more than 15-20 mins. This is totally new. I've been tired whole pregnancy but just started yesterday now I'm beyond exhausted and nauseous if I do almost anything. I'm fine if I stay laying down. 
Still randomly crampy so no labor yet. Still losing what I assume is bits of plug/ mucus

Come on baby. Let mommy feel better


----------



## Katiie

No update from me. 

No bloody show :(
Only lost one big chunk of plug. 
Braxton hicks are a little painful but incredibly irregular.


----------



## Batman909

I'm supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow don't know what I'm going to wear ...... A tent??? Nothing fits me at the moment.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> No update from me.
> 
> No bloody show :(
> Only lost one big chunk of plug.
> Braxton hicks are a little painful but incredibly irregular.

Aren't our LO nice to us?


----------



## Batman909

Wonder who will be most overdue lol I'd bet money on myself.


----------



## Likklegemz

Next person to ask if I've had the baby yet I'm gonna shoot them on principal! Stop asking!!!


----------



## Batman909

Likklegemz said:


> Next person to ask if I've had the baby yet I'm gonna shoot them on principal! Stop asking!!!

Haha I know the feeling I'm hiding out at home today.


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm getting 15-20 texts a day to check if anything's happening, most of them are people trying to be genuinely supportive which is sweet but by the 20th I'm struggling to be polite when replying :haha:
Second sweep tomorrow and we also book my induction then for next week so at least I'll have a definite end in sight...


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> I'm getting 15-20 texts a day to check if anything's happening, most of them are people trying to be genuinely supportive which is sweet but by the 20th I'm struggling to be polite when replying :haha:
> Second sweep tomorrow and we also book my induction then for next week so at least I'll have a definite end in sight...

wow you could have yours before me :haha: My Dr is willing to go to the 15th before talking about inducement!! 

That is if I don't end up puking him out! :sick:


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting 15-20 texts a day to check if anything's happening, most of them are people trying to be genuinely supportive which is sweet but by the 20th I'm struggling to be polite when replying :haha:
> Second sweep tomorrow and we also book my induction then for next week so at least I'll have a definite end in sight...
> 
> wow you could have yours before me :haha: My Dr is willing to go to the 15th before talking about inducement!!
> 
> That is if I don't end up puking him out! :sick:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness that's ages away! My doctor is only happy to let me go 10 days over which will out induction at next thurs, lets hope that doesn't happen for either of us though...


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting 15-20 texts a day to check if anything's happening, most of them are people trying to be genuinely supportive which is sweet but by the 20th I'm struggling to be polite when replying :haha:
> Second sweep tomorrow and we also book my induction then for next week so at least I'll have a definite end in sight...
> 
> wow you could have yours before me :haha: My Dr is willing to go to the 15th before talking about inducement!!
> 
> That is if I don't end up puking him out! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness that's ages away! My doctor is only happy to let me go 10 days over which will out induction at next thurs, lets hope that doesn't happen for either of us though...Click to expand...

Well my Dr is a big hypnobirthing advocate, she did it herself. So will wait as long as she can first to allow my body to go on its own. I really do want a good natural birth, as the drip really does make my body go haywire!!


----------



## medic9114fun

Also sick of everyone asking "how are you feeling?" I really think it's just a different way of saying hey have you had the baby yet. 

How do you think I feel. I'm carrying a Watermelon around inside me that refuses to leave! 

Im hiding at home too. Seems safer for the general public since I'm super moody and can't stand people lately lol


----------



## allforthegirl

medic9114fun said:


> Also sick of everyone asking "how are you feeling?" I really think it's just a different way of saying hey have you had the baby yet.
> 
> How do you think I feel. I'm carrying a Watermelon around inside me that refuses to leave!
> 
> Im hiding at home too. Seems safer for the general public since I'm super moody and can't stand people lately lol

I can't stay home. I am worse at home. I need to be out doing things staying away from the computer, otherwise I am on it reading things that just scare me :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Well, its after midnight so my induction is officially tomorrow.
Im so scared. I should stay off the net I just keep finding new horror stories on induction lol x


----------



## medic9114fun

geordie_gal said:


> Well, its after midnight so my induction is officially tomorrow.
> Im so scared. I should stay off the net I just keep finding new horror stories on induction lol x

I'm sure you will be a super star and so will baby boy :) 

I would be scared too but looking on the up side you will be holding him very soon. 

Lots of people I know have had very smooth normal births following induction :) try not to focus on the horror stories too much

I know easier said than done


----------



## allforthegirl

Well thing might be happening over here but I'm prepared for them to fizzle out.


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Well thing might be happening over here but I'm prepared for them to fizzle out.

Goodluck fingers crossed!


----------



## baby1wanted

geordie_gal said:


> Well, its after midnight so my induction is officially tomorrow.
> Im so scared. I should stay off the net I just keep finding new horror stories on induction lol x

Sure you'll be fine Hun, not going to lie - I'd rather not be induced - but I've heard plenty of of stories of it being fine (my mum was induced with me and had no problems!) With you being so far along you may well respond to the early induction attempts land escape the dreaded drip. Hope it all goes well :hugs: 



allforthegirl said:


> Well thing might be happening over here but I'm prepared for them to fizzle out.

Eeekk I hope not and this is it for you! Did you go over with your other little ones?

I've been having ongoing pains strong enough to wake me several times during the night, intrigued to see if I've dilated any further at appointment this morning...


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> No update from me.
> 
> No bloody show :(
> Only lost one big chunk of plug.
> Braxton hicks are a little painful but incredibly irregular.

Ha ha Katiie are you sure, just seen Facebook?! Huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## Itsychik

baby1wanted said:



> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> No update from me.
> 
> No bloody show :(
> Only lost one big chunk of plug.
> Braxton hicks are a little painful but incredibly irregular.
> 
> Ha ha Katiie are you sure, just seen Facebook?! Huge congrats :happydance:Click to expand...


haha I was just thinking the same thing! Congrats Katie!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha, I was gonna say the same thing! Congrats Katie! That's 14 now!

No change here :( wants baby to hurry up now xx.


----------



## Itsychik

geordie_gal said:


> Well, its after midnight so my induction is officially tomorrow.
> Im so scared. I should stay off the net I just keep finding new horror stories on induction lol x

aww, good luck hun :flower:

I was induced with my DS but certainly no horror story! And I know loads of people who have had great inductions. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Batman909

Yay katiie! Another sweet little feb baby born. 

Rant: omg my family please stop naming my baby it is driving me nuts!!!! This has been goin on for months now. I can't even think a name without it being shot down. I hate every name they have said. But they don't just suggest they call it a name for a week or two then something else when's mac coming? Now it's is max coming yet? Jason, Eugene, gene, Jed, Mackenzie, Maximus the list goes on. No, no no NO! Just shut up and leave the naming up to me. Rant over


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> Yay katiie! Another sweet little feb baby born.
> 
> Rant: omg my family please stop naming my baby it is driving me nuts!!!! This has been goin on for months now. I can't even think a name without it being shot down. I hate every name they have said. But they don't just suggest they call it a name for a week or two then something else when's mac coming? Now it's is max coming yet? Jason, Eugene, gene, Jed, Mackenzie, Maximus the list goes on. No, no no NO! Just shut up and leave the naming up to me. Rant over

aww, how annoying! We've kept the name a secret to avoid unwanted input. We've given the baby the nickname "LG" (long story) until birth, but my mom has decided to call her "Broomhilda" (NO idea where that came from). So now the rest of my family calls her Broomhilda as well :dohh:

Have you guys officially decided on a name? You could tell your family you decided but since they're so full of suggestions they'll now have to wait to find out. That might drive THEM nuts as well! :haha:


----------



## Itsychik

And random question, but are any of you experiencing any swelling? For about two weeks I've had "cankles" (had it with my DS also) but for the past week my hands have been swelling a lot as well (fingers and the back of my hands). I didn't think anything of it at all until I was reading a "You're 38 weeks pregnant now..." a few minutes ago and said swelling of the hands was a potential sign of pre-eclampsia? I did have an elevated BP at my last appointment but I figured it was just because I was nervous...

so does anyone else get swollen hands/fingers?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Itsychik said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Yay katiie! Another sweet little feb baby born.
> 
> Rant: omg my family please stop naming my baby it is driving me nuts!!!! This has been goin on for months now. I can't even think a name without it being shot down. I hate every name they have said. But they don't just suggest they call it a name for a week or two then something else when's mac coming? Now it's is max coming yet? Jason, Eugene, gene, Jed, Mackenzie, Maximus the list goes on. No, no no NO! Just shut up and leave the naming up to me. Rant over
> 
> aww, how annoying! We've kept the name a secret to avoid unwanted input. We've given the baby the nickname "LG" (long story) until birth, but my mom has decided to call her "Broomhilda" (NO idea where that came from). So now the rest of my family calls her Broomhilda as well :dohh:
> 
> Have you guys officially decided on a name? You could tell your family you decided but since they're so full of suggestions they'll now have to wait to find out. That might drive THEM nuts as well! :haha:Click to expand...


LOL! I love the idea of telling them you've decided but won't tell them!!! Serves them right! 

Massive congrats Katie!!!! He's so precious!


----------



## Katiie

That's right!
Baby Oliver Edward George Wood was born this morning at 5:44am
Weighing 7lb 14oz
In the bath!!

We have to stay in coz I only got one round of anti bs (strep b positive)
He's just had a good 30 minutes of booby and sleeping it off. 
It's so hot in this hospital. 

I'll update with pics later x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Katiie!! Can't wait for pics! 
Itsy, swelling can also be normal at this stage. Ppl often complain of carpal tunnel due to swelling in the hands/wrists. What was your BP? Mine has been creeping a teeny bit (124/92) and my MW said to take it again at the end of the week, do an Epsom salt bath and drink lots of water.. I haven't had much for swelling though. No headaches, vision changes or liver pain etc?


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats again Katiie!!!

AFM - all my excitement did fizzle off. He is waiting for another day. And he is my first to go over!! So this is all new to me&#8230;. the false starts though I had a full week of it with baby #4 before he came. Though I am sure it won't take as long since I was already 3 cm at my last sweep. I laughed at DH cause I said it may be a very fast labour if this is the case.


----------



## ksilme

Congrats Katie, he is gorgeous :) all these beautiful babies are making me more impatient lol x 
just walked the 1.5 miles from my house to my mum's in the hope of kick starting something, did it in 25 mins x have had a few Braxton hicks but nothing else but there is still time, fingers crossed won't be long! Just been told my nan is back in hospital, waiting for a place in a hospice :( she has cancer :( guessing it has got worse, so want her here asap so they cam meet each other :) xx


----------



## Itsychik

OurLilFlu said:


> Itsy, swelling can also be normal at this stage. Ppl often complain of carpal tunnel due to swelling in the hands/wrists. What was your BP? Mine has been creeping a teeny bit (124/92) and my MW said to take it again at the end of the week, do an Epsom salt bath and drink lots of water.. I haven't had much for swelling though. No headaches, vision changes or liver pain etc?

Yea actually I hadn't even thought twice about it until I got the e-mail with the 'warning' signs. Aside from the elevated BP last time (140/85... but up until now it's always been around 110/60) and the swelling in hands/feet, I don't have any other symptoms.

I had another mw appointment today though and she said that the swelling was normal and my bp was lower (125/80) so no worries! Thanks for your response though :flower:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats katiie!!!!!


----------



## geordie_gal

Congrats Katie!

9 hours til my induction.... x


----------



## Katiie

Good luck today hun! Xx

Thank you all :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Whose baby have I missed?? It was at 14 the other day! Struggling to keep up!

Aftg any signs yet?

As for me nothing to report here :( I've had increased discharge but that's it! I know I'm not due till Monday but still want baby here now - so impatient and uncomfortable

Love to all x x x x


----------



## Itsychik

geordie_gal said:


> 9 hours til my induction.... x

Good luck! Let us know how it goes (once you have time, of course!) :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hope the induction is going well Geordie! Can't wait to hear about it, I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing here&#8230;. Had a really strong one when I got up to pee and got all excited then fell back asleep with no more to follow. My LO is going to come sooo wrinkly it isn't even funny. I am going to have to smother him in lotion every 30 min LOL


----------



## Baileeboo77

Here some of Wyatts nb pics! 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG_20140206_154214.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG_63786629151321.jpeg


----------



## OurLilFlu

Those are adorable pictures!!


----------



## Itsychik

Gorgeous pics Bailee!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Bailee they're beautiful pictures! X x x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks ladies, I have just been so wrapped up in caring for LO I am not so up to date with this forum as I used to be. I read everyone's post but just have been keeping quiet, so dont worry im still around! !! XXXXxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Adorable pics Bailee!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Phoned my midwife unit, they seem to think I'm at the early stages of labour! Woop! Gotta keep an eye out but fx baby should be here on time!


----------



## Masonsbaby

What R ure signs likkle?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Amazing photos Bailee!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Stomach has hardened and have had several contractions although they're not regular and not lasting very long. Also peeing every two seconds (and was only tested for uti yesterday as part of my routine examination)

Mw reckons I'm in early labour, take some paracetamol and relax and monitor them. She said it could be within the next 24 hours or it could go on for longer, but just to monitor them and call if anything becomes unmanageable.

Getting excited now - obviously bouncing on that ball worked :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Great pics!! 

Been contracting every 20 mins for over 12 hours now. Have had bath, been for walk and bounced on ball but nothing making them closer or stronger. They're painful but more than manageable. Most of pain is in my back which us worrying me... 
Just hoping I get a decent night's sleep now and then can face tomorrow a bit more refreshed.


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck baby1! Have you got a tens machine? That's supposed to help!


----------



## allforthegirl

Likkle sounds good I hope they pick up and don't fizzle out for you!! :thumbup:

baby1 I know what you feel like. I have been doing that for weeks, actually months. Sucks really, but I am sure it means more for you than it does for me! :flower:

AFM I went for a long 4 hr walk around a indoor trailer/rv show and I feel fantastic! I don't feel like the walk convinced him to do anything other than roll over a nerve or two. :shrug: I just hope I don't have to wait too much longer to meet him. All these new babies are making me slightly jealous. :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Eeeek at all these signs!!!!!!!!
Babies are coming!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha I'm jealous too aftg!
Katiie I keep telling my husband over and over that you went to bed with no signs and had him overnight in the bath!! 
Likklegemz no I don't have a tens. The worse thing is that I'm a physio so have easy access to them, just never bothered with it, wish I had now! Hope you're doing ok, may be jealous but still excited for you! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> Eeeek at all these signs!!!!!!!!
> Babies are coming!

Pffffft now I know you are not talking about me!! He is determined to stay inside!!:coffee:


----------



## Katiie

Lol! Sorry AFTG 
maybe you'll have a nice quick birth like me?

Hehe baby1!
I'm so lucky. I just remember waking up and having the worst pressure pain. 
I stumbled to the toilet and went but was in so much pain. 
I wasn't even sure it was labour!!! I didn't know if I should ring the l&d or my parents. So glad I started timing them. 
3 minutes apart from the start is mean though.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck ladies! I had back pain and some contractions off and on all day. Praying she's not on her way. We have the boys' furniture coming on Monday finally so once that's here I can move their stuff to their new dressers and wash the baby's clothes and put them away in her dressers (the ones the boys are using now) and then I'll feel prepared!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well went to change my liner and it was a lot wetter than it has been ever!! Wonder if I am leaking fluid or not. Guess only time will tell. Either that or I just peed myself :haha: :argh:


----------



## ksilme

Good luck to all having symptoms :) x I have had pressure all day on and off, think the walk yesterday moved her down further but obv not far enough :/ 

dunno if any of you ladies will be able to advise lol but my pram was second hand, fab condition, bit I have noticed a couple of scuffs on the chassis, it is silver, I am wondering if I could paint it black - do uoh think a metal paint like hammerite would wwork? Or would it go funny :/ xx


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Well went to change my liner and it was a lot wetter than it has been ever!! Wonder if I am leaking fluid or not. Guess only time will tell. Either that or I just peed myself :haha: :argh:

Eeee goodluck hope it's not pee or sweat like me embarrassed!


----------



## Batman909

I must admit when I lay down at night and finally get comfy and the kids r asleep and it's quiet I look out the window as I fall asleep and think sigh I'm glad I'm not in labour right now coz in so tired.


----------



## medic9114fun

All my crampyness has stopped over last 2 days :( 

Afg: I've been same over last few days liner been more wet than usually but no contractions. When I was at hospital sat it wasn't fluid so I am assuming its pee .... And baby is right on my bladder :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well went to change my liner and it was a lot wetter than it has been ever!! Wonder if I am leaking fluid or not. Guess only time will tell. Either that or I just peed myself :haha: :argh:
> 
> Eeee goodluck hope it's not pee or sweat like me embarrassed!Click to expand...

Well it very well could be, but it is further back on my pad usually when it is pee it is further up!



medic9114fun said:


> All my crampyness has stopped over last 2 days :(
> 
> Afg: I've been same over last few days liner been more wet than usually but no contractions. When I was at hospital sat it wasn't fluid so I am assuming its pee .... And baby is right on my bladder :(

I am thinking it just cm. LOL


----------



## Dancerforlife

Sorry I'm late but congrats Katiie! So fast! 

So many labor signs the last couple days while I've been away :) I have a feeling we're going to have a big jump in babies the next couple days!

Aftg, that's exactly how mine started, wasn't sure but the fluid kept increasing and I couldn't control it with kegels. Make sure you get checked if you think it could be fluids. Better to feel silly if it's not than to wait too long and get an infection.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I don't think it was anything other than an increase in cm, as it was always slimy like egg whites. Though this morning I did wake up to blood! So something is happening!! I also been having some crampings so lets hope he doesn't make me wait too much longer, I really want to meet him!!


----------



## baby1wanted

I have given up... A full day of contractions turned to nothing and just left me exhausted. I've been for a swim today more to destress me than anything and really enjoyed it. The odd period pain but no contractions today. I'll get on the ball later but more for helping with positioning that thinking it'll start anything. I'm done, he'll come when he wants and I'm not going to try and force it except for continuing with sweeps next week. Induction is booked for thurs so he's got until then until it's out of our hands. Am trying to focus on the fact that induction thurs means that by this time next week he'll be here come what may...


----------



## baby1wanted

One good thing, at the swimming baths I did loads of squats and lunges and hip rotations and since then my back pain has almost completely gone. And instead of feeling movement all over the front of my belly it's now just on the right side. I wonder if he was back to back and had turned to the side now?


----------



## Katiie

There's a good chance!

There's also a good chance labour will start without any signs ;)

AFTG that sounds promising!!


----------



## Batman909

baby1wanted said:


> I have given up... A full day of contractions turned to nothing and just left me exhausted. I've been for a swim today more to destress me than anything and really enjoyed it. The odd period pain but no contractions today. I'll get on the ball later but more for helping with positioning that thinking it'll start anything. I'm done, he'll come when he wants and I'm not going to try and force it except for continuing with sweeps next week. Induction is booked for thurs so he's got until then until it's out of our hands. Am trying to focus on the fact that induction thurs means that by this time next week he'll be here come what may...

Arh! That sucks I know how u feel I had contractions for a whole day and night then nothing it's so frustrating!


----------



## Itsychik

aww ladies! When I started reading the updates I was sure when I got to the end there would be loads of new babies. Cruel all of these false starts and promising symptoms! Keeping my fingers crossed for you all though!


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick update from me ladies, well after the excitement of last night, everything seems to have stopped! :(

I'm getting a lot of twinges at the moment and movement but I think my labour signals have all stopped! Wants baby to hurry up!


----------



## baby1wanted

Likklegemz said:


> Quick update from me ladies, well after the excitement of last night, everything seems to have stopped! :(
> 
> I'm getting a lot of twinges at the moment and movement but I think my labour signals have all stopped! Wants baby to hurry up!

Think there's a few of us with babies teasing us with false starts!! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have been admitted to L&D. We should be having this baby today! :yipee:


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> Well I have been admitted to L&D. We should be having this baby today! :yipee:

YAY!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> Well I have been admitted to L&D. We should be having this baby today! :yipee:

Woop Woop!!!!! Tho am jealous of you girl ha ha!!!! Hope it goes well


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oohh yay!! Aftg I'm so glad you're on your way to seeing your lil man! The bloody show was definitely the real deal! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Neversaynever

These February babies are being stubborn little so and so's :haha:

Congrats Katiie..fab date and name :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is in labour soon :dust:

My little man arrived safely on the 7/2/14 weighing 8lb 3oz. His big brother is besotted!

XxX


----------



## Batman909

Neversaynever said:


> These February babies are being stubborn little so and so's :haha:
> 
> Congrats Katiie..fab date and name :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone else is in labour soon :dust:
> 
> My little man arrived safely on the 7/2/14 weighing 8lb 3oz. His big brother is besotted!
> 
> XxX

Congrats :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

had my baby!!!! 2 hour labour 6 mins of pushing so happy will update more soon x


----------



## Batman909

Masonsbaby said:


> had my baby!!!! 2 hour labour 6 mins of pushing so happy will update more soon x

Congrats to you aswell! What a quick labour. 

Waaah! My turn soon. Please


----------



## medic9114fun

Congrats to everyone who's had their babies. 

I'm back to dr tomorrow for another sweep. Really hoping it works. This one need evicted! I swear he is trying to break me in 2. 

Been in angony for a while now and it's getting worse. Sometimes I'm fine but others my si joint or my pelvis shift and I can hardly walk or even get up off the couch. Now add in shin splints. I'm so over this


Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Leighton Riefe 10/02/14 8lb12oz 3985grams 50cm was so fast wasn't sure if it was labour at 6am then got to hospital 7:30 born at 8:06am pretty sore but so happy will post pic when get home to my laptop 2moro good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek more babies!!
Congrats never and masons!

I don't think my baby is ever going to come! :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

I suppose I should say at some point that I think the hospital got my EDD wrong. By my cycle my due date was the ninth, which was yesterday. And given my history I really doubt that I ovulated six days earlier than that. Well it would have meant having had the shortest cycle in my entire life! All the way through the pregnancy I've been trying to tell myself not to get worked up until I go past the ninth. 
But when you have a different date drummed into your head for a long time that's difficult!
So yes I'm fed up for being 41 weeks, but I need to try and bear in mind that by my own calculations I'm only one day over.....
Doesn't help seeing all these lovely babies being born on here though!! :haha: :blush:


----------



## megrenade

38 weeks and so far, no sign Millie Anne will be arriving any time soon.

From last appointment: 0 station, 1cm & 50% effaced.

Not in too much of a hurry, but definitely can't wait for her to get here :cloud9:

The pelvic pain lately has been insane, and lower back.. I'm sure lugging a 30lb toddler around doesn't help :dohh:

*And another thing, what is up with all these quick labors? With DS I was in labor (naturally) for over 10 hours, and over 2 hours of pushing! You ladies are lucky! Haha.*


----------



## allforthegirl

Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post more in the morning.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Neversaynever, Masonsbaby, & AFTG!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats aftg and never!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Finally have our little princess's room almost complete!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katiie

Meg, second babies come quicker! Fact!
Also the after pain is worse. 
A lot worse. 
Stock up on paracetamol! 

I was in labour 25 hours with my first with 25 minutes of pushing. 

This time, I was in labour 4 hours with 9 minutes of pushing lol. 

Brace yourself! 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW MUMMYS!
<3
I've just updated the front page, if I have any birth dates know let me know, as it was hard going on what date you posted with time zone differences xx


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post more in the morning.

Congrats!!! So happy for you. Same weight as my first born. Bet your relieved.


----------



## Likklegemz

Aftg congratulations! Woop!

Lots of babies now, will catch up in a bit as on phone and can't load previous pages! Getting exciting now all these baby announcements, but boy am I impatient!


----------



## Katiie

I can't believe all the boys we've had!
Where are all the little pink bundles!


----------



## ksilme

Katiie said:


> I can't believe all the boys we've had!
> Where are all the little pink bundles!

Being stubborn :'( xx 
congrats everyone :) so happy to see all tthese announcements but also so jealous :( x


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post more in the morning.

Woop woop!! Huge congrats :happydance:



ksilme said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the boys we've had!
> Where are all the little pink bundles!
> 
> Being stubborn :'( xx
> congrats everyone :) so happy to see all tthese announcements but also so jealous :( xClick to expand...

Ha ha try being a week overdue!! :wacko::haha::wacko:


----------



## Itsychik

Oh my! I go to sleep and there's a baby explosion!!

Congrats Neversaynever, Masonsbaby, and AFTG! 

AFTG- I feel like now that you've had your baby, the rest of us can have ours without feeling guilty 

Hope everyone is doing and recovering well!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hooray! Zander finally decided it was the day! So happy for you aftg! And congrats to never and masons too! 
And wow I'll also agree that some of these labours have been super speedy!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm on my phone and will put up better birth story soon. But if you want to read the quick version please by all mean go to my journal. ;)


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> I'm on my phone and will put up better birth story soon. But if you want to read the quick version please by all mean go to my journal. ;)

Ah he's a cutie aftg!! Well done mummy :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

Third sweep done here today and no effect. I'm now expecting to be induced on Thursday. Still hoping I can avoid having an epidural but will be realistic if I end up on a drip...


----------



## Likklegemz

Congrats Neversaynever, and Masonsbaby!

Well offically overdue! Bored now!

We have had a lot of boys haven't we? I think ours is a boy but hubby is convinced its a girl! Well just have to wait and see

Love to all x xx


----------



## MamaBear93

Congrats to all the new babies they are all so adorable!! Oh my! 

I didn't get a chance to update before but my baby girl Arianna Jane was born on the 4th at 12:18pm, 7.5lbs, 19 3/4in and perfectly perfect :D

Here is a bit of birth story for you ladies :)

Went in monday the 3rd for my 40 week check and asked if I could have a sweep and doc said no and proceeded to check me and scheduled my induction for 7:30 the next morning. I went home feeling fine around 4pm I noticed an uptick in BH. I noticed they were getting further across my belly and moving into my back so I started timing them around 7pm, they were getting worse very slowly but they were consistently 10 to 15 mins apart but since my induction was already scheduled and the pain was manageable I tried to get some sleep. Woke up around 6:30 in the am and was excited because I was still having contractions meaning I had actually gone into labor on my own! :D I was hoping to not have to get the drip but at 7:30 we went into the hospital for my induction and they checked my cervix and was still only a 3! :dohh: But they said I was having regular contractions and that meant that they would only have to give me the lowest dose possible of the drip and it worked! I was having 3-4 min contractions but my cervix wasn't budging :( Doc came in at 9ish and broke my water I saw the bloody show and started in the super painful contractions almost immediately, then i asked for the epi and they told me the anesthesiologist was busy which is a laboring woman's worst nightmare when you are hoping for an epi :growlmad: after laboring with my DH as my labor coach and holding his hand through the contractions for almost an hour they checked me again and I was a four, then they told me that the anesthesiologist would be in soon thank goodness too! He came in and gave me the epi and after about 20 mins I started having the urge to push they came and checked me and I was at 8 and they were begging me not to push but it felt so awful I was crying trying to hold back the pushing 5 mins later I had DH call the nurse back in because I came to the point where I couldn't hold it back any more and they checked my again and I was ready!! :shock: I couldn't believe it had happened that fast! DH says I pushed for about 45 mins I remember getting just the top of her head out and screaming that I couldn't do it any more it felt so terrible but a few more pushes and she was out! It was the most awesome feeling ever DH was crying and trying not to let me see because he is a big tough man lol they put her on my chest and the first thing I noticed was that she looks just like her sister except she has hair!!:happydance: They told me I have two first degree tears but my scar from my previous episiotomy held up which is awesome a few stiches but nothing like getting cut again. All in all I got my baby and we are both healthy I couldn't have asked for more:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1604610_592675030810335_1938985321_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3xBlessed

She's precious Mamabear!!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats all the new babies!! So great reading everyone's birth stories

Aftg, so so happy for you! Our babies were the same weight :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Congrats all the new mamas! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Dancerforlife said:


> Congrats all the new babies!! So great reading everyone's birth stories
> 
> Aftg, so so happy for you! Our babies were the same weight :)

Really that is neat!!


----------



## baby1wanted

She's gorgeous mama bear!!
It's 4am here, been up since midnight with contractions 10 mins apart, now 5 mins apart. They're more than bearable at the moment so delivery happy for me to stay at home until the pain ramps up.
Please please let this be it!


----------



## Batman909

baby1wanted said:


> She's gorgeous mama bear!!
> It's 4am here, been up since midnight with contractions 10 mins apart, now 5 mins apart. They're more than bearable at the moment so delivery happy for me to stay at home until the pain ramps up.
> Please please let this be it!

Goodluck!


----------



## Likklegemz

Baby1 hope your now enjoying cuddles with your little one now!

Afm no change, baby's still not arrived! :(


----------



## Itsychik

Mamabear- congratulations!! She's gorgeous, and glad things at least started on their own for you :flower:

baby1- sounds like the 'real' thing! Hopefully you're almost there or have had your baby!! fx'd for you!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Not much further along here... Contractions between 5 and 9 mins apart. They're getting stronger but not to the extent where I think I need to go in. About to go for a gentle walk to see if we can ramp them up a bit. Think it's definitely the start though, feels v different to any of the other pains I've been having


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats ladies x


----------



## Itsychik

So ladies... I'm freaking out a little. For the past month baby has been in the same position (head down, her back along my left side and her feet on my right side) but ever since I woke up this morning she has definitely changed position.

At first I thought she'd turned breech, but since this afternoon/evening I'm feeling the kicks almost right in the middle of my naval/belly button or right below... so now I'm thinking that baby is back-to-back. Most of the stories I've read involve either lots of intervention or end in EMCS (although as I type this while I'm still feeling lots of movement at the front, I'm also getting periodic pressure near cervix... so not entirely convinced she's not breech!)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## OurLilFlu

Try not to worry itsy, I think at this point it would be impossible to miss bub turning right around to be breech... Can't quite say much about being back to back but having a posterior labour doesn't always end with intervention. And you could probably turn them back before then.. Lots of hands and knees and bouncing on the ball.. My MW also said to do lunges after hands and knees to encourage them to engage after they reposition.


----------



## Batman909

I'm in agony today. Can't even move. Does anyone else get the ligament pain in your side like this? It's horrible I get it all the time. I've taken pain killers but it hasn't helped. Kind of perched on my sofa in an awkward position. It's like a constant stabbing pain that hurts more if I move. Miserable and sad.


----------



## Katiie

Itsy get on your hands and knees and get crawling!
It encourages baby to move into the correct position xx


----------



## medic9114fun

Well I had second sweep yesterday. Wasn't as bad as first one. Maybe cause I knew what to expect. 

Dr said still only 1 cm. but cervix was a little thinner. 

Have another apt Friday. If nothing by then he is booking induction for end of next week. 

So frustrated. I'm in agony a lot of the time. Jut want baby out!


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> I'm in agony today. Can't even move. Does anyone else get the ligament pain in your side like this? It's horrible I get it all the time. I've taken pain killers but it hasn't helped. Kind of perched on my sofa in an awkward position. It's like a constant stabbing pain that hurts more if I move. Miserable and sad.

Sorry hun... I haven't experienced this :hugs:

When I get pain in my back I lay down with a pillow under my knees (helps straighten the spine) and after the first few minutes this helps me, but I don't know if it would help with the ligament pain. Have you tried a warm shower/bath?

Hope you find some relief :hugs:


----------



## ksilme

medic9114fun said:


> Well I had second sweep yesterday. Wasn't as bad as first one. Maybe cause I knew what to expect.
> 
> Dr said still only 1 cm. but cervix was a little thinner.
> 
> Have another apt Friday. If nothing by then he is booking induction for end of next week.
> 
> So frustrated. I'm in agony a lot of the time. Jut want baby out!

I have my first sweep tomorrow, so so nervous about it :( Have no idea what to expect :( 
hoping cervix has done something :/ especially with the amount of braxton hicks and pain I have had lol 
I know how you feel about wanting baby out :( I am so ready for her to just come now, although getting a bit nervous about the birth too now :/


----------



## georgebaby1

Itsychik said:


> So ladies... I'm freaking out a little. For the past month baby has been in the same position (head down, her back along my left side and her feet on my right side) but ever since I woke up this morning she has definitely changed position.
> 
> At first I thought she'd turned breech, but since this afternoon/evening I'm feeling the kicks almost right in the middle of my naval/belly button or right below... so now I'm thinking that baby is back-to-back. Most of the stories I've read involve either lots of intervention or end in EMCS (although as I type this while I'm still feeling lots of movement at the front, I'm also getting periodic pressure near cervix... so not entirely convinced she's not breech!)
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I just wanted to say my lil boy was back to back when i had him, i was induced but other than that had a natural labour with no intervention. So it is possible although hard work as i only have that experience to go on i dont know but back to back is supposed to be a different kind of labour as u feel a lot in ur own back. Im sure u will be fine good luck x
:happydance:


----------



## sugarpuff

Itsychik said:


> So ladies... I'm freaking out a little. For the past month baby has been in the same position (head down, her back along my left side and her feet on my right side) but ever since I woke up this morning she has definitely changed position.
> 
> At first I thought she'd turned breech, but since this afternoon/evening I'm feeling the kicks almost right in the middle of my naval/belly button or right below... so now I'm thinking that baby is back-to-back. Most of the stories I've read involve either lots of intervention or end in EMCS (although as I type this while I'm still feeling lots of movement at the front, I'm also getting periodic pressure near cervix... so not entirely convinced she's not breech!)
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I wouldn't worry too greatly about a posterior baby - Miranda was LOA on arrival at the hospital in labour. from contractions starting to pushing was 2 hours 40 minutes, but by the time I started pushing she had somehow managed to rotate the wrong way and was now posterior and brow presentation :shock: It took an hour and 20 minutes of pushing but I managed to get her out on my own with the help of an episiotomy right at the end - and it was a vbac too :happydance:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Well I'm officially overdue. I've also had a bit of a scare yesterday. Community midwife said that if I didn't have 10 movements to phone in, add in I had really bad abdominal pain I ended up in the hospital. They think that where I've had my laparoscopy there's scar tissue underneath which has stretched and is what's causing the pain but they want to scan me (at first they said they were going to induce me today as there was a slot free) to see if the placenta has moved and is sitting on the scar tissue - hence why I've had reduced movement the past 48 hours. 

Scans at 4:30 today, not ashamed to admit I'm a total wreck. Hoping baby's ok! I'm guessing I'll find out more then and will know what they're planning to do. I've got a sweep booked in on Friday at 11:15 with my midwife anyway so just hoping baby gets a wriggle on.

Hope everyone's ok, love to all gem x x x


----------



## ksilme

Meh :( 
due today :) 
But midwife appt didn't go as well as hoped :( first blood pressure was a bit high
then when she was feeling baby - she said my muscles have separated too much and I will probably be sent for physio after having her 
then her heartbeat was a bit higher than she would have liked, but slowed down again so think it was the poking and prodding
then came the stretch and sweep, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, uncomfortable, weird feeling but ok - but cervix was unfavourable, behind baby's head, which was at -1station, and she managed t. Pull it forward a bit but couldn't get a finger in :( so said it didn't work :( 
so bit gutted and then as I am getting decent again, she says there is protein in my wee :( 
so I now have to keep a close eye out for any pre-eclampsia signs :( xx 

I just want her here now :/ xx 

How is everyone else?


----------



## baby1wanted

Rufus Samuel was born this morning 5:17, 8 pounds 2 oz. Mummy shattered after a PPH immediately after delivery but both doing fine now. Will post in more detail when I can! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats baby1! Get some rest and recover, enjoy your little one!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats Baby1! Glad baby is doing well, hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Katiie

Congrsts bsby1!!


----------



## Itsychik

Congratulations baby1!!

Hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats baby1!!! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## akblaze

John David Eric was born today, February 12 @ 2:29am! 
Weighing 8lb 6oz and 21" long!!! 

My water broke in bed at 12:30 am and he came two hours later!! It was crazy fast and hectic! I will write a proper post when we are home and settled tomorrow! 


Congrats to all the mamas who have had their babies and good luck to those waiting!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Akblaze!!!

Starting to panic a bit...schedules for csection Friday and my area is predicted almost a foot of snow on Thursday!!! Not cool!


----------



## Katiie

Look at those cheeks!


----------



## Katiie

Look at all these blue bundles!
C'mon pink!


----------



## Masonsbaby

quick update to show a pic of Leighton (avatar)
we are home doing well not much sleep and nipples are killing me but so happy hes here and so in love dont want to share him lol 
good luck ladies and hoping all lo's are doing well


----------



## megrenade

Masonsbaby said:


> quick update to show a pic of Leighton (avatar)
> we are home doing well not much sleep and nipples are killing me but so happy hes here and so in love dont want to share him lol
> good luck ladies and hoping all lo's are doing well

Congratulations! The pain will be well worth it :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

akblaze- congratulations!!! I hope mine is that fast!

Hope you're recovering well :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Masonsbaby said:


> quick update to show a pic of Leighton (avatar)
> we are home doing well not much sleep and nipples are killing me but so happy hes here and so in love dont want to share him lol
> good luck ladies and hoping all lo's are doing well

aww, cute!!

Do you have any Lansinoh / Lanolin nipple cream? That stuff works miracles!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats akblaze!! Beautiful!

Good luck 3xblessed, I had Evelyn in a snowstorm here and it was a bit nerve wrecking but everything turned out fine. Hope your area isn't hit too hard and they keep the roads clear for you!


----------



## Katiie

Itsychik said:


> Masonsbaby said:
> 
> 
> quick update to show a pic of Leighton (avatar)
> we are home doing well not much sleep and nipples are killing me but so happy hes here and so in love dont want to share him lol
> good luck ladies and hoping all lo's are doing well
> 
> aww, cute!!
> 
> Do you have any Lansinoh / Lanolin nipple cream? That stuff works miracles!Click to expand...

Totally agree !
looooovveee that stuff. 
My nipples are amazing thanks to it!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks for the top tip on the nipple cream ladies, have sent hubby out.

Still nothing on this end, sweep booked tomorrow and induction booked for Sunday if are little one doesn't arrive by then!

Has anyone been induced before? Mw said its more painful which has freaked me out x x x


----------



## Katiie

I wouldn't know hun. But I hope you don't need it!


----------



## Batman909

I was induced with my second. Only took one lot of the gel and contractions started within 5 minutes. Was less painful than my first birth and overall a pretty good birth experience goodluck hopefully u won't need it x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks for the top tip on the nipple cream ladies, have sent hubby out.
> 
> Still nothing on this end, sweep booked tomorrow and induction booked for Sunday if are little one doesn't arrive by then!
> 
> Has anyone been induced before? Mw said its more painful which has freaked me out x x x

I think my labor with my second was more painful (went into labor on my own) than my first (induced). But I pushed for 3 hours with my first bc he wasn't engaged when I was induced (even though he was 13 days late). My second was fast and furious and quite painful but only 10 minutes of pushing. I think that's more bc he was my second child. 

AFM, I was scheduled for tomorrow at noon for my csection but I had a slight fever today and my doctor said the anesthesiologist might not want to do the section if I have a fever. :( I want what's best for her but I just want her here now so I know she's okay.


----------



## Itsychik

Likkle- I was induced with my first. TBH it wasn't a 'fantastic' experience but I had contractions at 3 min apart lasting 1 min for 6 or 7 hours and failed to progress (total labour time was 14 hours but things didn't 'pick up' until they broke my waters). Turned out my DS was totally wrapped up in the cord and was unable to descend, so that wasn't the fault of the induction. If things had progressed it would have gone a lot faster (ended in EMCS). I've heard loads of good induction stories though! Fx'd for whatever route you end up taking :flower:

3xblessed- good luck as well! Hope you're able to get out in the snow!


----------



## MamaBear93

I have been induced with both my girls but I had the epidural with both as well and the first went very smoothly once she descended which took a few hours. This one I was able to work through two hours of contractions before getting the epidural which I didn't think I could do either way. Also with both things really hot going once they broke my waters this time I labored for 4 hours before giving birth. Good luck, you'll do fine I'm sure.


----------



## megrenade

The BEST thing to do is to stand or squat during labor..

I was so pissed at the outcome of my son's birth.. I laid down in the bed most of the time, and I *know* that was my mistake. Took me forever to dilate fully even though I was having contractions back-to-back for over 8 hours before caving and getting the EPI.

Keep active, stay distracted and stay as upright as possible.. gravity does the job WELL.

I wasn't induced, technically.. I had a membrane sweep and was in labor 12 hours later, and 12 hours after that my son was born.

The epidural made it take me over 2 hours to push, and I was not happy.

I am *definitely* going 100% natural this time. I know the mistakes I made last time, so I'm not making them again :haha:


----------



## Katiie

I squatted in the bath!
Pressure = gone!

I did it both times...

This time I felt the need to push and was out on my back so they could check me lol I didn't move from there :haha: but he came out


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks ladies for all your tips! I'm hoping I can still go ahead with a water birth after all this. Had my sweep - took two attempts wasn't the nicest thing in the world but if it gets baby moving I'm all for it! At least I know baby will be here by Monday!

Hope everyone's doing well

X x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so we are finally home. So here is my birth story plus some&#8230;.

Feb 9th

The day before I went for a walk around the trailer show. Didn't seem to show any new signs other than a pad that seemed a tad bit more wet than usual. That night we DTD and nothing!

Woke up that morning and had a good amount of blood. I got really excited!! Yet nothing significant was happening. So I went walking a bit more. Didn't get any more good tightenings, though did get a bit of a gush. So I decided to go get checked. Since I didn't think I was actually in labor, I went to get a really good burger. As we sat down, oooweeee good hit with one good strong one. That made me feel better, because maybe this could be the day.

Went home got all the boys packed up and sent them with my mother. 

When I got in to labor and birth they checked me and said that it was negative, and my waters had not broke. Though on the strip it showed I was surging very regularly, so they admitted me. First of all what a great new ward. Loved it. 

They came in and told me that there was one problem that they saw with my birth plan. I guess because of a previous hemorrhage they would have to start a line for me just in case. Which actually I was fine with because of my very rare blood, there could be only seconds for them if thing got bad.

So as I settled in to my new home and went to the bathroom and in the toilet was a big amount of foggy substance in the toilet. Which we all though weird since the test came back negative!

The Dr came in and started in saying that he was going to break my waters and start me on the drip. I just looked at him like uh&#8230;. NO!! I was ok with him breaking my waters cause really at this point I was tired of my body stalling our all the time. I asked him if he was ok to just break my waters, he was cool with that and gave me 2 hrs to show change. WELL, there wasn't much waters to break, I just bled all over the place. 

Though it did start some stronger surges. At the end of the 2 hrs I was positive that something was happening. I was using my hypobirthing as they were nice a strong and couldn't talk throughout them. The Dr came in and checked me &#8230;.. well no change! ARGH! Really? I was so mad. I should have had some change, but nothing. Grrrr Well the Dr mentioned to start a low dose of the drip. Well I was good with that but not without adding some other form of pain relief, as in the past the drip has ben horrible. So I said bring in the gas! Well here comes the nurse in and said they were out of gas. Well I just looked at her and said then you better give me the epi, cause there was no way I was doing it without it.

I had a great anethiatist (? spell) who only put it in and didn't hock up the actual drip, so I was given the absolutely the minimum. Which was told would last about an hour. 

So I was given the minimum of the centocin and epi, and it sent me rolling and with in 1.5 hrs I went from 4cm to 10cm. I didn't even notice that the epi wore off either. All I knew was that my ass hurt, my left ass cheek was in so much pain. Worse then labor. It was horrible. I was delivering on my side. Then they moved me to my other side, I went deep into myself. Didn't even open my eyes just tried to concentrate. Once I was ready I pushed for about 20 min. I started to crown and they called the Dr and I right said nope not going to wait for no dr, as I was going to have him now, and my nurse delivered him. Somewhere in there someone asked her if he was faced a certain way, and she replied that "yes but he turn himself and faced the right way in the end". My DH doesn't remember if he noticed anything but remembers the convo. I was very proud of myself of how well I breathed through it all. I was a lot more alert this time when we were done, and so was my baby! Exactly what I wanted. Oh and no stitches!!

We were then after cleaned up sent into our new mom and baby ward, which each person now has their own room. So much better than sharing a room with three other mothers. 

Nursing started off well, but he was at the boob all the time, which caused me to be very chapped. It didn't help that he was so mucusy. Then as we were expecting to discharged, found out our little man was sick. His billy numbers were really high for a one day old baby. So we spent all day under the lights, and supposed to be under them all night, but because of how often he was eating, he spent all night attached to me. He level were not improved enough and he was getting close to losing more then the 10% and was not having very many wet diapers. So we were told we would have to spend the rest of that day with a billy blanket and lights. This way aloud him to nurse and continue his treatment. Well that helped and were told as long as he gained weight by morning we would be allowed to go home. Well by last night my milk came in so he went up in weight and thank goodness I got some sleep.

We are finally home!! And now he is sleeping way more. It is weird. 

Zander is so amazing!! Seriously in love with him!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww thanks for updating aftg! Having to stay longer for jaundice sucks I'm sure but glad you're home and things are going well! How are the rest of the boys adjusting?


----------



## allforthegirl

Everyone is a bit wound up because of their mini vacation at gma's and gpa's. This morning I was woken with screaming and yelling and running all over the house. Not normal for this house hold.

My milk is in so I am very swollen and sore, not to mention my Reynauds pain, so loads of burning. Good for Zander though cause he is gaining really well. The health nurse came by and took his last (hopefully) bili, and when she weighed him she was very surprised by his weight gain so far. So he is doing wonderfully!! Believe me I know because I am seriously :holly:


----------



## Itsychik

aww, thanks for updating aftg! Glad the birth ended how you wanted :hugs:

Sorry for the hospital stay but glad everyone is home and hopefully everything gets settled soon :flower:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you're home AFTG!!

Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 this afternoon. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 3xBlessed

Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 this afternoon. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Batman909

3xBlessed said:


> Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 this afternoon. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!

Congrats! Those chubby cheeks so cute!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on your girl! It's about time we see some pink!


----------



## Katiie

Looooveee how full the first page is getting! :cloud9:

2 gorgeous girls arrived today <3
Congrats mummas xxx


----------



## Batman909

So spicy noodles only made me feel sick. Tmi but still having brown like end of period discharge smells like period to yuck! C'mon full moon tonight.


----------



## ksilme

Our beautiful daughter Zoey arrived yesterday morning at 8.35am weighing a very modest and surprisingly small 7lb 15 and 3/4 :) 
with lots of dark hair :) I am so in love :) xxx
will update again soon :) xxx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Congratulations to all of the mommas with these beautiful babies. Poor baby Wyatt has RSV he was hospitalized. We stayed over night and went home the next day. Hes doing well but has this horrible cold. I wish I could take it from him and make him better. Please pray the worst is over and he frels better soon. Other than that hes as healthy as can be! :)


----------



## megrenade

Batman909 said:


> So spicy noodles only made me feel sick. Tmi but still having brown like end of period discharge smells like period to yuck! C'mon full moon tonight.

That is a GREAT sign. I had that "period" smell days before I went into labor with DS :thumbup:

Good luck and I hope it's a promising symptom for you!


----------



## medic9114fun

Well had 3rd sweep Friday. No changes and cervix still thick as dr put it. Still dilated only 1 cm 

Induction booked for Thursday evening 

Been having a ton of cramping for weeks now but nothing regular. Baby is too comfy I guess


----------



## medic9114fun

Literally ini she's typing that and felt like I had to go to bathroom for a number 2 Went in and waters broke lol. Here we go I guess. Yikes


----------



## Likklegemz

medic9114fun said:


> Literally ini she's typing that and felt like I had to go to bathroom for a number 2 Went in and waters broke lol. Here we go I guess. Yikes

Yey!!! So pleased for you if a bit jealous that it's still not my turn!

Good luck x x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow medic!! Interesting turn of events! Hope everything else gets moving along for ya and you get to see your baby soon!


----------



## Katiie

Yay medic!!!!!
Good luck xxx


----------



## medic9114fun

Sitting in hospital. Waters definitely broke. Unfortunately still only 1 cm and 50% effaced :(. Had me walking around for last 45 mins. Just waiting on dr to come seee again now
I will say this spring a leak feeling is odd


----------



## Itsychik

Medic- good luck! With my DS I had the same 'leaky' feeling for 2 days! Hope things pick up for you soon!!!

Congrats on our Valentine's babies! Alexis and Zoey are beautiful :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Baileeboo77 said:


> Congratulations to all of the mommas with these beautiful babies. Poor baby Wyatt has RSV he was hospitalized. We stayed over night and went home the next day. Hes doing well but has this horrible cold. I wish I could take it from him and make him better. Please pray the worst is over and he frels better soon. Other than that hes as healthy as can be! :)

I am so sorry he isn't doing so well. Sending angels his way to protect him. :angel::angel:




medic9114fun said:


> Sitting in hospital. Waters definitely broke. Unfortunately still only 1 cm and 50% effaced :(. Had me walking around for last 45 mins. Just waiting on dr to come seee again now
> I will say this spring a leak feeling is odd

I know how frustrating it is. I didn't have much of any change after my waters went too, I hope though things will pick up!!


----------



## Itsychik

Bailee- your poor baby! My DS had RSV when he was 6 months old and was hospitalized for 8 days. It's so awful in little babies! Hope Wyatt feels better soon!!


----------



## Katiie

Any news from medic?


----------



## medic9114fun

Baby kolby was born last night at 11:37 assisted delivery with forceps. He has a very big head lol

Me and baby are doing good. Other than my 4th degree tear and stitches both inside and out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katiie

Wow!!!! He's lovely. 
Congrats hun 

Hope you heal quickly. That sounds painful xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats medic!! He looks a very good size, what was the weight?! Sorry about your tear, speedy healing I hope! Rest up and snuggle wee kolby!


----------



## Likklegemz

Congrats medic! Sorry to hear about your tear, hope your holding up well

How's everyone doing? 

No change here, baby still not made an appearance - I got the the hospital to push back my induction to Wednesday to give me a shot at having a natural birth. I've lost what I think is my mucas plug over the last few days, with a large proportion coming out this afternoon. Nothing else has changed here - do you reckon it'll be much longer?? Really don't want to be induced!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Katiie

I want you all to have your babies now!
It seems really weird that oliver is here and some of you are still pregnant!


----------



## Itsychik

Congratulations Medic!! Kolby looks adorable! The tear sounds painful, hope the damage isn't too bad and wishing you a swift recovery :hugs:

Likkle: sounds promising! With my DS I lost my plug over the weekend and the Monday right after my waters went! So keeping my fingers crossed things start naturally for you soon!!

Katie- officially my due date hasn't even arrived yet, but it does seem weird sometimes to see alllllllllllllll the babies who have arrived/are arriving and to still be waiting!

I'm secretly hoping baby arrives on the 18th, 22nd, or 24th (all dates that have some sort of significance for us). We'll see if I get that lucky though!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats medic! He's so handsome, I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## megrenade

Congrats, medic! My mom tore the same way with her oldest. She went on to have 2 more vaginal births and healthy pregnancies and no other issues.

I hope you heal quickly! And VERY handsome boy :flower:


----------



## ksilme

How long did it take for you ladies to feel better down there? I didn't tear, but I grazed. And the stinging when weeing etc is still as bad, worse today than it was yesterday :( 
Also, I thought it would be further back that was sore, like immediately around vagine, but I am most sore around the front, near urinary tract? :( xx


----------



## Katiie

Grazes are the worst. 
It's a bit of skin like a flap over a bit of raw fresh skin. 

My graze took a good week to heal with Cameron. 
My tips-
1. Drink LOADS of water, the weaker your pee the better. 
2. Stuff water jugs, use the shower head on your bits, heck pee in the shower. That helped me.
3. Change your pad regularly. 

I'm healing at the front now, it's making me itch more than anything. I use an ice pack wrapped in something, to soothe the itch. It works.


----------



## Likklegemz

H girls quick update from me so sorry for lack of personals. Can someone help decipher my notes please? Had a second sweep today, been in agony most of the day and in my notes the midwife has written the following

Cx - 1cm dilated
Medium consistency
1.5cm long - posterior
Vx - 2

They want me back in tomorrow to be induced now. So fed up and and a bit upset I've just agreed. Really don't want to be placed on the drip they've said they do it through gels first for 12 hours then switch to drip if needed :(

Feels totally let down by my body now x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry you're feeling let down likklegemz. Why are they inducing so soon? I know it's not fun but you're only just over 41...:( either way as for your notes.. Obv the dilation is straightforward, 1 cm.. Consistency is how soft or hard, soft is ideal. 1.5 cm long is to do with effacement, probably close to 50% or so... Cervix is posterior and most likely high-ish, it comes down and more forward/central as things get closer. Vx I'm not sure but usually babies station is measured by -/+ numbers, -2 means engaged but still above the ischial spines ( little bony bumps on the inside of the pelvis) 0 station is in line with those spines and any + number reflects baby's head being past those spines.. -2 is about normal for not being in labour, better than -3 or 4 and baby is definitely not floating around... Wish it was more promising but things are changing, I hope they give you time to efface and hopefully dilate more on your own


----------



## Likklegemz

Lilflu thanks hun! I think they're worried bout my pgp plus it's been in my notes that I'm at risk for preeclampsia as my BP has been erratic and a bit high. Really fed up and miserable now, just hope I don't go onto the drip, may still be able to have a natural birth as possible.

Did another sweep and by god it hurt! I'm getting thick discharge now so hoping beyond hope! X x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ah I see, I have spd and it's slowly getting worse again, it improved quite a bit being off work. So I have my fingers crossed not to go too far over... Hope your BP stays alright and you can avoid the drip... I'd refuse it for a bit longer if your BP is borderline...good luck and hope the sweep kicks it up!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats to all the babies born they are gorgeous and good luck to everyone waiting 
We are doing well baby likes to sleep on me and my nipples are cracked and sore but we are persavering with the bf lansinoh is my best friend just need Leighton to open his mouth wider!


----------



## Itsychik

Likkle- will keep everything crossed that all the discharge is a good sign! I've heard lots of positive things about the gel, so hopefully that will give things a good kick start and you won't need the drip!

Masons- ouch, good luck with the bf! The first few weeks are the worst! :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Mason, glad everything's going well.

Thanks for all your support everyone. I'm hoping the pessaries / gel are enough. Discussed it with hubby and I really don't want to go on the drip. Spoke to hospital and they said I'd need to discuss it with the doctor tonight


----------



## 3xBlessed

Masonsbaby i am right there with you with the cracked nipples and needing a wider mouth! Lexi also loves to fall asleep every time she feeds so she slides off the nipple as she eats. I'm still quite sore from my csection and my husband has been sick so he's no help really bc I don't want him near the baby.


----------



## ksilme

I know how you feel with the cracked nipples - does lanisoh work? x
also Zoey likes to fall asleep when feeding too so slips off :( xx been waking her in the night for feeds, but takes half hour just to wake her :( I reckon she would sleep through if I let her xx but during the day, she wants more feeds, but shorter xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm hoping the lansinoh helps soon. Once she latches and gets going it's usually okay. With my first it was horrendous the whole time I was feeding him so hoping this is just an adjustment period.


----------



## Katiie

That lansinoh is a god send. Best cream ever. 
I'm currently struggling with my piles. 

Owwwwwwieeeeee


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all how is everyone? Massive congratulations to the new mummies in the last few days and looking forward to more news soon :happydance:

Likklegemz hope your induction goes well :hugs:

All well here, can't believe Rufus will be a week old tomorrow. Few pics below and a link to my birth story :flower:

PS Lansinoh is my saviour as well, alongside a jug of water every time I need to wee.... Who'd have thought a 'graze' could hurt so much! :haha:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/4adf8f4d1880edf1b51fd2bb05fb3ce8_zpsfeda6622.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/635e4e3e198075111755ceefbbb8b828_zps9c139ba0.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/100c06eaaad08682e7855410327447cf_zps95e85d17.jpg[/QUOTE]

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## Itsychik

baby1- gorgeous little man!

AFM- I had an appointment today with the midwife... baby is engaged and facing the right direction (not back-to-back like I was afraid she'd turned). My son was in and out though in the last few weeks, so I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Have an appointment for next week but mw says she hopes NOT to see me :haha:

Have absolutely NO other signs though, so we'll see!

Going with my SIL on Thursday to something called the "9-month expo" in Amsterdam (with loads of vendors for pregnancy and baby stuff, giving out loads of free stuff :) ) so hoping baby holds off till after that (although I said it'd be terribly ironic if I went into labour while there :haha:) and my mom is flying in on Friday for 4 weeks...


----------



## Katiie

Ahhhh!!! Baby1 I want his blanket for Oliver!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Itsychick and have fun at the Expo, hope you get a lot of great things!


----------



## ksilme

i might have to invest in some lanisoh then :) xx 

i am a bit worried about zoeys cord :( its looking pus-y :(


----------



## HappyHome

Hi ladies. I was a February Flower until scan changed me to a March Monkey, however I did indeed make it into Feb (10th) 
I wondered if you guys had a baby group set up yet I could join?


----------



## Masonsbaby

lansinoh does help but think I need a consultant visit to get the latch right :(


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> Ahhhh!!! Baby1 I want his blanket for Oliver!!!

I know it's gorgeous isn't it?! A pressie from a work friend :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

HappyHome said:


> Hi ladies. I was a February Flower until scan changed me to a March Monkey, however I did indeed make it into Feb (10th)
> I wondered if you guys had a baby group set up yet I could join?

Congrats!! :flower:

We have a group on Facebook that many of us are members of. If you want to join that one, send a message to Katie on Facebook (Katie Gordon-Wilson) and she'll add you to the group!

Otherwise both the still-expecting ladies and those who have already had their babies are still hanging out here on this thread for the most part :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new momma's!! :dance:

That cream keeps your nips soft so that the cracks don't rip open each and every time you latch. That is *THE* worst feeling. Now baby led latching in the laid back position can help those that are having issues with latching. Babies really do know more than we do. 

AFM I am suffering with a uterine infection. So I am hoped up on drugs which I think is causing thrush&#8230; Not something I want adding to our bf struggles. Though I do have to say that this time has been WAY better then any other time. Not nearly as cracked since I have let him be the one to do most of work to latch.


----------



## Batman909

Oh no AFTG that sucks. Sorry ur having such a bad time at least the breast feeding is going good. I can't wait to beast feed again I really miss it. 

AFM I'm still pregnant.


----------



## Katiie

We can always just chill on this thread if your not on Facebook. There isn't many of us on there anyway. 
I'll change the name when all the babies make an appearance :flower:

Happy I added you to the list as you were still on there from before your dates changed! Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Got our maternity pics back the other day! Finally got them on my phone to post here! I'm so anxious to see the pics Kurtis picked of his reveal shoot! ( can't remember if I told the story here, I surprised him with a gender reveal, bought 2 outfits to the till and had the cashier box one up after reading the envelope from our last U/S.) so im still team yellow but I just wanna see his face when he opens the outfit box!!! No fair!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Katiie

They are all gorgeous!
I hope you share the gender reveal too. 

Love that your fur baby is in it too xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Great photos!! :thumbup:


----------



## Itsychik

Great photos OurLilFlu! I remember the 'deal' with your hubby and I think it's such a cute idea! Hopefully not long now before you get to meet him/her!


----------



## Itsychik

Random question, but do people go into labour without losing plug first? I've had absolutely 0 signs but was wondering if that means there's no hope :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good question, I feel like its the tww again, analyzing toilet paper. I've lost about two little pieces, like grain of rice size! Puny! Today I've been having BH every 5-7 mins and haven't even had an increase in discharge, garg. There must be hope!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes you can, I did with my fourth. So I am sure it is possible for you.


----------



## akblaze

Itsychik said:


> Random question, but do people go into labour without losing plug first? I've had absolutely 0 signs but was wondering if that means there's no hope :haha:

Yes it's possible!!! :) 
Happened with my first! 

I had absolutely 0 signs this time too.
My midwife told me to try my breast pump so I tried that monday (the 10th) after my appt and again tuesday (the 11th), my water broke (more like EXPLODED) Wednesday morning at 12:30am!! He was born 2 hours later! I honestly thought I was going to be pregnant forever because he was still going up and down, I wasn't having any constant/regular contractions.. i mean zero signs. I was losing plug because of the sweeps I was getting but no bloody show.

Hang in there!


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze your ds has got crazy chunky cheeks. Bet you want just eat them up!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls 

Whilst my lo is asleep after her feed I've finally got a chance to update here!! It's a...... Girl!!!!

Our little one was finally born at 7:49 last nigh (19th) weighing in at 8lbs 6oz - she's perfect! We've decided on calling her Isabelle Hope, traditional name for her first name and then a more modern name to represent all the hope and joy she brought after a long and rather stressful journey!

Shes perfect, although I'm obviously biased!! It was a quick birth if you exclude the induction process, I went from 4cm to fully displayed within a hour, so have ended up with a nasty tear. Still in hospital but going home tomorrow

Hope everyone is doing well! Take it easy and lots of love

Gem x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Genlmma, fab news! :hugs:


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats likkle!! Glad things eventually sped up, but hope the tear heals soon!

Gorgeous name as well!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks everyone! Very emotional at the moment, going to register her this afternoon and then hopefully get home. If I'm still struggling breast feeding I can't go home until she's established so may switch to bottle feed as a supplement just other home for the time being. I know this makes things slightly more difficult though 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats likkle! I had no signs b4 any of my labours only lost plug or waters broke when pushing them out and my labours were fast 3,5,4 & 2 hours


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well looks like I went without signs and have a well behaved baby, water broke at 350am on the due date!! It was pretty bright yellow at first but the MW didn't seem concerned. Seems to have lightened up a bit. hope its not meconium, ive also read that straw coloured is normal... 
Just period type pains, took a shower double checked the bags and now trying to go back to bed! Did a hypno track but didn't manage to doze off. Ill try to keep you guys posted!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Likkle and good luck Ourlilflu! So exciting to see what the yellows are!


----------



## baby1wanted

OurLilFlu said:


> Well looks like I went without signs and have a well behaved baby, water broke at 350am on the due date!! It was pretty bright yellow at first but the MW didn't seem concerned. Seems to have lightened up a bit. hope its not meconium, ive also read that straw coloured is normal...
> Just period type pains, took a shower double checked the bags and now trying to go back to bed! Did a hypno track but didn't manage to doze off. Ill try to keep you guys posted!


Eeek good luck!!!


----------



## ksilme

Congratulations and good luck :) xx I feel very emotional, can't stop crying :( xx


----------



## Itsychik

Likkle- breast feeding is really difficult :hugs: but if it's important to you make sure the nurses and midwives at the hospital take time to help you and check latch, etc, as it can be much more challenging when you're back alone at home. Good luck :flower:

Ourlilflu- good luck!! That's great news! Hope things pick up for you soon xx


----------



## baby1wanted

ksilme said:


> Congratulations and good luck :) xx I feel very emotional, can't stop crying :( xx

I am the same today. No reason at all as everything is going well and Rufus is an angel baby. But have gone through a whole toilet roll crying my eyes out :haha:
Hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Baby blues is 100% normal at day 3-5 sometimes longer. 
When your milk comes in your hormones go mental. 

I had 2 days of non stop crying. Literally everything made me cry and my boyfriend made things worse lol. 
I still have anxiety about SIDS and i struggle to get Oliver to bed because of it. It's been getting better though xxxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm feeling very weepy too. My DH had to go into work yesterday and I was so lonely. Tonight my boys are sleeping over their grandma's house. I should be happy for the quiet but I just want all my little ones surrounding me lately. I get sad when they go to school too.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I have only just now stopped crying so much and started to feel better and Leighton is 12 days old :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

I am going to try to bf without the linsonoh as I read it can make the latch difficult as its slippery hope this works my nips can't take much more :(


----------



## megrenade

Masonsbaby said:


> I am going to try to bf without the linsonoh as I read it can make the latch difficult as its slippery hope this works my nips can't take much more :(

Wipe it off during feedings. I only applied mine between feedings.

And remember ladies, if it gets unbearable, get baby checked for tongue and lip ties.

The pain doesn't last forever *unless there's a latch issue* - it WILL get better.. it'll be so good that eventually you will be numb to everything that touches your nipples :haha:

There were times I'd wake up to DS nursing and I wouldn't even realize or feel it :rofl:

Good luck to all the new mommies, it's not easy but this stage doesn't last long.. try to enjoy the snuggles before they start pushing you away :cry:


----------



## Katiie

Agreed!! ^

Also of there's a lot of milk/dribble on the nipple that can make it slippery. I have to wipe mine sometimes as he slips off. He soon reattaches xx


----------



## Batman909

Still waiting for my baby...


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> Still waiting for my baby...

Haha, me too!

Happy due date to me!


----------



## Batman909

Itsychik said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my baby...
> 
> Haha, me too!
> 
> Happy due date to me!Click to expand...

If one more person tells me to have sex I'm gunna lose my mind...


----------



## Katiie

Ohh batman!! I'm hoping he arrives soon xx


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my baby...
> 
> Haha, me too!
> 
> Happy due date to me!Click to expand...
> 
> If one more person tells me to have sex I'm gunna lose my mind...Click to expand...

No one has started giving me "helpful" advice yet but I tried most of the 'standard' suggestions with my DS and nothing helped, so this time I'm just waiting it out!

Although since Thursday I've been SUPER uncomfortable...


----------



## Batman909

My baby is kicking the crud outta me this afternoon think I get another sweep on Tuesday.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hope its soon for U ladies x


----------



## allforthegirl

Hope all your babies don't keep you waiting too long!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hoping all those ladies still waiting don't have to wait much longer.

Sorry I'm not having the chance to get on much at moment, for those on Facebook I've been able to chat more often. Shattered doesn't cover it! :)

Gem x x


----------



## Batman909

10 days over tomorrow. Lol is farting a sign coz I can't stop my bf keeps saying I'm duck calling hahaha


----------



## Katiie

:haha:
I guess baby could be dropping and pressing on your bowel??


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek hope we see more babies soon!!


----------



## Batman909

Eek it's Monday here I have another mw app tomorrow to try come up with a plan before induction which is ment to be Wednesday. I think ill decline though. Think I get a second sweep tomorrow hopefully cervix has made some progress. I think if I keep waiting baby won't come till March.


----------



## Katiie

Batman I'm desperate to see you have your baby!


----------



## Batman909

Well I figure if I decline induction and keep waiting it can't b much longer you don't hear of many ppl going to 43 weeks so it has to be soon


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> Well I figure if I decline induction and keep waiting it can't b much longer you don't hear of many ppl going to 43 weeks so it has to be soon

I was having a similar discussion with my mother (who is visiting with us for 4 weeks) and my DH earlier. Have an appointment tomorrow with mw and was discussing with DH what I want and feeling a little torn as to what to 'allow' (i.e. sweeps or no sweeps? How long to decline induction...)

My mother then very helpfully says, "you know, your grandmother went 3 weeks overdue with your uncle" :dohh: Thanks, mom. Helpful.

I'm sorry I can't remember Batman, but have you had any sweeps? 

Is there anyone who refused the sweeps (I thought someone on this group did but can't remember who...). I have this somewhat irrational fear that a sweep might somehow lead to an EMCS as that's what happened after the sweep I had with my DS. And I'm so desperate for a natural birth that I'm afraid to interfere with that! (but on the other hand, I'd REALLY like a Feb baby...).

I have an appointment with my mw tomorrow and think she's going to offer one so trying to decide what I want :wacko:


----------



## Batman909

I had a sweep at 41 did nothing another one today. I have started to lose plug today woohoo and having irregular pains. So a sweep might just be enough to set it off


----------



## Itsychik

Batman909 said:


> I had a sweep at 41 did nothing another one today. I have started to lose plug today woohoo and having irregular pains. So a sweep might just be enough to set it off


Sorry, I just re-read your previous post on the same page and saw you mentioned getting the second sweep :dohh: Please forgive my pregnancy brain!

Thanks for the response though :flower:


----------



## alexhb

Hi ladies! A quick update here...

We welcomed our little bundle on 13 Feb via section. She came into the world just above 7 lbs and right at 20 inches long. She is absolutely prefect! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Batman909

Contractions 10 mins apart!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke at 9lbs 9oz! A lot went down and I will write out my full birth story soon because there was a lot more than that. Ended up with meconiun in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay more babies here and another labour underway!!! Congrats everyone. Sorry it was so stressful ourlilflu but glad your both on the mend now :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Massive congratulations to all new mommies.


----------



## Batman909

OurLilFlu said:


> I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke at 9lbs 9oz! A lot went down and I will write out my full birth story soon because there was a lot more than that. Ended up with meconiun in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out

Eek that sounds terrifying! Well done you I'm glad you r both ok.


----------



## Itsychik

Alexhb- congratulations!!!

Ourlilflu- wow, that sounds terrifying and exhausting! So glad to hear that you're both alright though and wishing you both a speedy recovery :hugs:

Batman- good luck! :flower:


----------



## Itsychik

Just occurred to me, but am I the only one left 'active' on this thread with no baby/labour signs? :wacko:


----------



## Katiie

Loving all the pink bundles finally arriving!!


----------



## Katiie

It will be your turn soon itsy!

I would say batman too... But she's in labour!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. So happy that a few more are gonna join the momma train soon, especially Batman! And itsy I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Itsychik

Had a mw appointment today... feeling pretty disappointed!

Almost as soon as my appointment started the mw started talking about planning another c-section! I told her I was prepared to do ANYTHING we could try to avoid that, but she's concerned about placenta functioning and scar rupture... I also told her I didn't want to be "intimidated" into making that sort of decision as plenty of people go over until 42 weeks without problems... she was quite willing to help though but wanted us to have "realistic" expectations of the risks.

So we agreed on planning an induction next Wednesday (at 41+4) using a Foley/Balloon catheter (in case things don't start on their own before then) but she checked and cervix is high and completely closed/unfavourable so she said I should probably not expect to go into labour in the next few days. My 'dreams' of a natural birth are going up in smoke!

So probably won't be a February Flower after all :(


----------



## Dancerforlife

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, this baby wants eat constantly so sleep-deprivation on a whole new level for me! 

So excited for all the new babies! Hope it's going well Batman and Itsy, thinking of you and sending labor thoughts :) hopefully you'll progress quickly and surprise the midwife.


----------



## Katiie

:happydance:


----------



## georgebaby1

Itsychik said:


> Just occurred to me, but am I the only one left 'active' on this thread with no baby/labour signs? :wacko:

nope im still here quietly in the background


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi,
I've been following the daily email, congrats to everyone and their babies!!

We endid up being a January baby! Elliot George arrived 5 days early on the 30th January, 9lb 13oz and another waterbirth x


----------



## 3xBlessed

One of Lexi's pics from her newborn photo shoot!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Katiie

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Batman909

What a crazy few days I have had. My baby was born on the 26th at 6.45am 10lb 13oz! Normal natural birth no stitches even! Unfortunately he had pooed inside and cord was around his neck. He breathed the meconium in and after 12 hours his breathing wasn't good so we have been helicoptered to a bigger hospital and he's in the special care unit. He is on cpap oxygen and iv antibiotics. They will try turn down his oxygen today and see how he copes. I might be able to hold him later. After having to healthy babies this has been the most terrifying experience I've ever had. Nothing worse than seeing your baby sick. I've been able to express milk for him though so at least I feel like I'm doing something to help him. Hope everyone else and babies are well xox
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Itsychik

JaxBlackmore- congrats!!!

3x- What a gorgeous picture!

Batman- glad you got a natural birth, but how scary having to switch hospitals and watching your baby struggling! Hope he recovers soon and is able to breathe well once the reyduced oxygen :hugs:


----------



## Batman909

He's down to thirty percent oxygen started at fifty so that's good I got to hold him and breastfeed him for a little bit to.


----------



## georgebaby1

Batman909 said:


> He's down to thirty percent oxygen started at fifty so that's good I got to hold him and breastfeed him for a little bit to.

that's great im glad hes doing well x


----------



## Katiie

Fantastic batman xx


----------



## ksilme

batman, i am glad he is doing well :)

afm, this breastfeeding thing is getting harder :( but i have done a birth story 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...oey-patricia-elizabeth-here.html#post31823895

hope all are well xx


----------



## Itsychik

Batman- glad he's doing better!! Hope the antibiotics take care of any infection, and great that you were able to start with breast feeding! Hope everything continues to improve!!

Ksilme- :hugs: it took me 9 weeks to figure out a routine and really get the hang of bf'ing my DS but then we kept it up for 8 months. It's so hard but worth it if it's important to you!


----------



## Itsychik

AFM- I lost most of my plug this morning (or at least, can't imagine there's much more!). It's the first 'sign' I've had of anything happening at all so am hoping things start on their own before my induction next Wed!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh batman, congrats on your birth. So scary isn't it when transferring is involved, for me we were separately transferred, 3hr difference. Glad the O2 got turned down, speedy recovery

Itsy, hope it the first sign of many!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Itsychick!!!

So scary for you Batman...glad you got to bf and the oxygen was turned down. Prayers sent that he improves rapidly from here!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats Batman, that's amazing-no stitches! So sorry he had such a scare, hope he continues to improve!

Itsy...good luck! Hope you get your vbac


----------



## Dancerforlife

Ksilme- I too struggled w bf with DD1 but it was worth it in the end and made it almost a year once we got it down! If you have any questions I can help w let me know :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Congratulations batman, sorry it's been stressful and hope your lo is much better very very soon :hugs:

Hope this is the start of things for you Itsy!!


----------



## Batman909

Thanks everyone he is doing fab now! Totally off the oxygen and drip. He just needs a few more days of antibiotics hopefully I can have him in my room on ward soon.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I'm struggling keeping up on here and on Facebook!!!!

Good luck Itsychick!!!

Batman I've said on Facebook but really glad to here he's improving!

Katie just noticed izzy is down as being born on 20th but t was 19th!!! Your doing a fab job keeping this all updated and keeping track of everyone with your little one - much better than me!

Afm, izzy and I are waiting at the doctors, breastfeeding has had a few ups and downs but we were slowly getting there until izzy appears to developed oral thrush. My breasts have gotten a rash all over them so hopefully doctor will be able to sort

Love to all

Gem x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry I have been mia, Congrats to all that have had their babies

I wanted to share my story! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2131957-my-sever-postpartum-haemorrhage.html


----------



## Itsychik

I posted on Facebook but waters went at home but were dark with meconium. At the hospital now and trying not to freak out!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no itsy! Try to stay calm, during pushing at the birth centre we saw meconium too and had to transfer to hospital. You might need to stay longer but at least you know babe will be out sooner rather than later, safe in your arms


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck Itsy, sure you're getting the best care and you'll be having precious cuddles very soon :hugs:

Aftg sounds scary hope you're doing better now :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

Good luck itsy try and stay calm and positive ur in the best place xx


----------



## megrenade

So who all is left to deliver? :haha:

My February baby is now going to be a March baby!


----------



## megrenade

Itsychik said:


> I posted on Facebook but waters went at home but were dark with meconium. At the hospital now and trying not to freak out!

DS was born in ONLY meconium, no amniotic fluid at all.. he coughed it up for 2 days after he was born but still didn't have to go to NICU or nursery or anything.

I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Meg I've been wondering if your little lady is here yet!

Hope itsy is ok, it's been a while! Maybe she's here! Xx


----------



## Itsychik

14 hours after start and only 3 cm... It's going to be a long night :(

But LO's heart rate is good and the doctor isn't worried so so far so good... Still hoping for a VBAC!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have missed so much being sick. I would love to read your birth stories and see your pics. I may have missed them from jumping ahead. Please if you could leave a link for me!!??


----------



## Katiie

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...repb-positive-story-loads-details-photos.html

Mines here!
It's an essay though, I've warned you!


----------



## Katiie

Sniff. Cannot believe our month has been and gone now! 
So
Many beautiful babies and some still to come!

Here's my little Oliver at 3 weeks :)
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/2C89EC68-FE0A-4177-9594-EA0CED28C73B.jpg


----------



## Itsychik

aww Katie, gorgeous! Can't believe he's 3 weeks already!


----------



## Itsychik

I posted this to the FB group, but for those not on there:

Our little girl, Juliet Arielle was born yesterday at 10:34pm via EMCS. Really disappointed about the c-section as was hoping for a vbac, but Juliet's heart rate started dropping, I never got past 4cm (even after 16 hours of contractions 1 - 3 min apart), and she had turned back-to-back/Anterior with her forehead stuck in my cervix. They had to use a vacuum during the c-section to unstick her in order to pull her out.

They had to remove a lot of mucus from her throat but otherwise it doesn't seem like she had any complications from the meconium, so very thankful for that! Breast feeding is also off to a good start!

Thanks for all the reassurance and support ladies!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Itsy it sound like our girls had the same escape plan, back to back and forehead first. I did get fully dilated and pushed for 2.5 hrs though. Glad she's here, gorgeous as ever!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katie what a sweetie!!

Itsy She is a sweetie. I am sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted, but I am glad you two are well.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Yay itsy congrats on ure gorgeous daughter!


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats ladies.


----------



## megrenade

Congrats :flow:

Beautiful babies everyone!


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm with Katie on this. We've all had beautiful babies and I know I was super fed up at the end but I really miss being pregnant! Can't believe our month gas been and gone :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya definitely, me and df have had moments of really missing being pregnant. We can hug normally without bending funny, I'm wearing regular clothes etc... It's kind of sad :( but of course having Royen here beats it all!


----------



## Katiie

I have mastitis :brat:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no!! Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Katiie

I feel like absolutely awful. 
I pray nobody else gets this x


----------



## allforthegirl

So not fun Katiie! Hope it heals soon. Point baby's chin towards the infection. And nurse often off that side and pump loads on the other side. Your baby will help get it out faster. I wish you the best.


----------



## Katiie

I've had 24 hours of antibiotics now and feel SO much better. My fever is starting to settle too. 
It's still super painful don't get me wrong, but Oliver is being fed off the infected side constantly and the non infected side too. 

I can't point his chin into my infected side AFTG or that would mean feeding him upside down :haha: it's on the top right of my left breast x

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/3A38F01B-01C9-4221-9AD0-27D6F72D724D.jpg

Dunno if you can see the infection on the photo, but here's Oliver feeding on the infected breast and the red patch that is the evil mastitis!!


----------



## georgebaby1

just to say my yellow bump turned pink yesterday 4th March weve called her Lacey had a great delivery and all is well, born 8lb 4oz.


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie you can feed him that way with him on your bed and you put the breast above him. That was what the lactation consultant told me to do for a split I have, but because I have overactive letdown I would drown him :/ though it should work for you!! I am glad that things are starting to work themselves out though.

Georgebaby1 Congrats girl!!


----------



## megrenade

Millie Anne was born March 4th, 100% natural. 8lb 4oz & 21"


----------



## Likklegemz

Woo hoo! More babies, :)


----------



## HappyHome

Hi ladies, I hope its to post a link to a new group for Feb 2014 babies
February 2014 baby group


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay more pink! Congrats on the new babies and smooth deliveries!


----------



## ksilme

It's official, Zoey is a chunk lol got her weighed today at 20 day's old and she is now 9lb 12oz!!!!! 13oz in 8 days!!! Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah congrats to the new mummies!! So lovely to see all the babies arriving safely :thumbup: 

I also have a little one who is piling on the weight! Rufus has gone from 8 2 at birth to 9 7 at 3 weeks! He's evidently enjoying mummy's milk bar! Unfortunate he's also got his first cold, absolutely full of it :-(


----------



## OurLilFlu

So far Royen lost 6 oz in the first week but we had a lot of trouble with bf in the hospitals, I'm sure she's piling it on now... OH said he feels like he's getting sick and I sooooo don't want me or her to get sick!! Terrified! Lol our little girl has been a dream day and night and I don't want it to change!!


----------



## ksilme

Zoey didn't lose she put on 8 1/4 oz in 5 days! :o lol
She was 7 15 and 3/4 born and now 9 12 and 3 weeks tomorrow so coming onto 2 lb in 3 weeks :o little piglet :) xx
hubby was ill the days after coming home (he reckons he caught something in the hosp) but he stayed away from us as much as possible as was petrified of passing it to Zoey, but we both seem to have escaped it :) xx


----------



## Katiie

Oliver dropped from 7lb 14oz to 7lb 5oz at his smallest. He's now 8lb13oz!! And a month old tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats to George and megrenade!!!

Juliet is 5 days old and is almost back at her birth weight. It took my DS almost 3 weeks to get there so I'm thrilled!

Still a little nervous about the breast feeding though. It's going really well but with my DS things went great after day 5 (when my milk came in) and stayed good for a week... then things went downhill (low production) and never recovered. So trying not to be TOO hopeful yet.


----------



## Katiie

Hugs itsy. My goal this time was atleast 3 weeks. I'm on week 4 as of tomorrow! I had a lot of problems the first time round, this time we are also doing much better. 

You no where we are if you need us! I still ask every question going about it lol. But I've had some great advice. Especially on the feb flowers Facebook group x


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> So far Royen lost 6 oz in the first week but we had a lot of trouble with bf in the hospitals, I'm sure she's piling it on now... OH said he feels like he's getting sick and I sooooo don't want me or her to get sick!! Terrified! Lol our little girl has been a dream day and night and I don't want it to change!!

My LO lost almost a whole pound in the hospital before we left. Went from 7 lbs 9 oz to 6 10. They wouldn't let us leave until my milk came in and he started to gain some. On monday the health nurse came and he weighed 8 lbs 2 oz, and then on Wed we went to the dr (now remember two different scales but still) and he weighed 8 11 :shock:




Itsychik said:


> Congrats to George and megrenade!!!
> 
> Juliet is 5 days old and is almost back at her birth weight. It took my DS almost 3 weeks to get there so I'm thrilled!
> 
> Still a little nervous about the breast feeding though. It's going really well but with my DS things went great after day 5 (when my milk came in) and stayed good for a week... then things went downhill (low production) and never recovered. So trying not to be TOO hopeful yet.

You may just need to help your LO with the latch. I had to deal with loss of milk after my pph, so I get it. Tons and tons of skin to skin, at least 30 min a day. Put baby to breast at least every two hrs or less. If all else fails you can always try the herbs. This website has all the important details for increasing milk supply. You can even message him and he will reply. Please do read this if you are concerned about milk supply!! https://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=doc%20PMBI


----------



## baby1wanted

Aftg just remembered you wanted links to our birth stories, this is mine. Hope you're feeling better Hun :hugs: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## Katiie

Ahhhh!!!!! Loooove your new Zander pic AFTG x


----------



## megrenade

I'm having a milk overload. It came in, but DD doesn't nurse near as often as DS did as a newborn! 

I pumped 2oz this morning though :happydance:

I made the mistake of never introducing a paci or bottle, nursing DS to sleep, not laying him down for naps, etc. I was so afraid of losing my supply that I pretty much had him on my breast 24/7.. which resulted in him being extremely needy.. which has made having a new baby REALLY difficult.

So, I've been laying her down for her naps and unlatching her when she's full.

She's been very happy and laid back. Her cord stump already fell off too.. definitely excited to give her a bath and wash her hair :cloud9:


----------



## medic9114fun

Need to ask this here as we are all in the post partum area now I think

Ok I'm going to ask here. I've already talked to a friend that's a nurse too

Tmi alert


Today I went to bathroom #2 and them jumped in shower to clean down there as I've had issues with my stitches and am on keflex or infection. While I was in the shower I felt what I thought was a clot but when I washed it came out as a long (3") brownish chunk. Not round at all but a long string and had a red end on it. No pain, no bleeding, actually my bleeding has almost stopped. 
I'm a little freaked out by it but from what nice read it is only an issue if it's a lot of large clots. 
It was almost a skin like texture to it. My discharge has been brownis last few days too. No smell or anything. 

I called my ob but his office is closed until Thursday. 
Funny now I'm paranoid about bleeding all over again. 

Kolby was a forcepts delivery and I have a 4th degree tear. I had a low blood count (81) a few dad after birth too. 

Should I be terribly worried or just wait and see? After everything with my stitches I'm now terrified of everything


----------



## megrenade

medic9114fun said:


> Need to ask this here as we are all in the post partum area now I think
> 
> Ok I'm going to ask here. I've already talked to a friend that's a nurse too
> 
> Tmi alert
> 
> 
> Today I went to bathroom #2 and them jumped in shower to clean down there as I've had issues with my stitches and am on keflex or infection. While I was in the shower I felt what I thought was a clot but when I washed it came out as a long (3") brownish chunk. Not round at all but a long string and had a red end on it. No pain, no bleeding, actually my bleeding has almost stopped.
> I'm a little freaked out by it but from what nice read it is only an issue if it's a lot of large clots.
> It was almost a skin like texture to it. My discharge has been brownis last few days too. No smell or anything.
> 
> I called my ob but his office is closed until Thursday.
> Funny now I'm paranoid about bleeding all over again.
> 
> Kolby was a forcepts delivery and I have a 4th degree tear. I had a low blood count (81) a few dad after birth too.
> 
> Should I be terribly worried or just wait and see? After everything with my stitches I'm now terrified of everything

Did they happen to rip the placenta out or did you deliver it naturally? Instantly, I thought it could be part of your placenta.. hope you find out what it was though :hugs:


----------



## medic9114fun

To be honest I really dot remember. I'm pretty sure I delivered it naturally. I was really out of it by then though. I lost a lot of blood and had a forcept delivery due to him starting to struggle. 

So far I have zero sogns of anything. And my flow has more or less stopped now too. 
No pain or anything.


----------



## Katiie

I wouldn't worry. 
If it's brown, it's old. It could be a bit of left over placenta. 

My bleeding stopped then started again full flow and I soaked a pad in 2 hours. 
Turns out I had a bit of placenta left. Now it's gone my bleeding has stopped again. 

If you start bleeding bright red blood,
Soak a pad in an hour,
And pass huge bloody red clots, then go to a&e 

Xx


----------



## medic9114fun

Thanks with all the other complications I've had one more just worries me.


----------



## allforthegirl

I wouldn't worry about it if that is all you got. If you got a gush of blood with it or a sudden increase with your flow, then I would say go in to get checked, take it from someone that knows, I think you will be fine as gross as it was.


----------



## Masonsbaby

how did U know U had placenta left katiie my flow keeps stopping then starting again too never heavy though just kind of spotting


----------



## Katiie

That's normal hun. 

I didn't know for sure. 
My bleeding had stopped for 7 days,
Then I was anti boitics for my mastitis. They think that they made my uterus start contracting again to get rid of the last bit. 

My bleeding was bright red, clotty and very heavy.
It stunk too


----------



## allforthegirl

Beccy my flow will start and stop through out the day while spotting. When I knew I had to go in to the hospital when my flow stopped then gushed, then passed a golf ball sized clot.


----------



## megrenade

Isn't this post partum stuff fun? :haha:

I was pretty much recovered a few days after birth and all of a sudden I got really sharp pains and have been bleeding pretty heavy ever since.

I bled for 6-8 weeks with DS :wacko:

Given this is much shorter, but it was weird because my flow got so light on the 4th day or so and then all of a sudden BAM - lots of blood.

I'll be seeing my midwife next week though.. she does a 2 week post partum appointment, thank goodness.


----------



## medic9114fun

Oh the things everyone leaves out when they talk about pregnancy. Lol

I did end up getting an ultrasound after talking to a dr I work with. They didn't find any left over placenta but figure that is what it was based on description. 
I'm already on antibiotics for infection in my stitches. 

I still feel like someone kicks me in te but with steel toe boots but the rest of my tear and stitches are starting to feel better. 

On another note.... 
How are all the ther moms and ftm doing? 
Still struggling to find a routine and balance that works for me. Doesn't help being sore still and having the complications I have


----------



## 3xBlessed

I can't believe Lexi is a month old already! And lots of babies on here are even older than her! Time flies! Still looking forward to her sleeping through the night bc I don't deal well with interrupted sleep. Being on a routine is getting there. It's hard having to get the boys to and from school and feeding her on demand. When I had my second son my oldest wasn't in school yet so I didn't have to worry about anything but feeding the baby. This is much trickier! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone! Things have been pretty good here. Our biggest problem is setting Royen down to sleep, she loves sleeping in arms or on someone but the second she lays down by herself she loses it, have a really hard time settling her down every time, then she gets overtired and the whole thing blows up in your face lol but otherwise she feeds super well, back up past birth weight at 2 weeks, sleeps well once she's down, wakes like clockwork at 315 and 530 ( when oh leaves for work) 
AFM, healing up well, drove for the first time after my section on thurs no prob. Wearing jeans today (not doing them up though cuz it's too tight on my incision) and I'm 1.5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight lol so I was pumped to see that too hahah!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!!! 3x I'm the same, cannot believe how quickly a month goes by. I'm desperately squeezing Rufus into his newborn clothes still as I can't believe how much he's growing! 
All going good so far and think we're getting the start of a routine coming in.... Though not counting any chickens! Last night he slept for 4.5 hours in one stretch which is the longest by a long shot, hoping that it continues! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## megrenade

My toddler is harder to deal with than my newborn :rofl:

I lay down with her at night, doesn't matter what time, she goes to sleep and stays asleep until I'm ready to get out of bed.

Or if DS wakes us up, which seems to be the case most of the time :dohh:


----------



## megrenade

And I did get the most adorable picture, so I have to share :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3735.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## medic9114fun

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey everyone! Things have been pretty good here. Our biggest problem is setting Royen down to sleep, she loves sleeping in arms or on someone but the second she lays down by herself she loses it, have a really hard time settling her down every time, then she gets overtired and the whole thing blows up in your face lol but otherwise she feeds super well, back up past birth weight at 2 weeks, sleeps well once she's down, wakes like clockwork at 315 and 530 ( when oh leaves for work)
> AFM, healing up well, drove for the first time after my section on thurs no prob. Wearing jeans today (not doing them up though cuz it's too tight on my incision) and I'm 1.5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight lol so I was pumped to see that too hahah!

I the same boat lately as you. Kolby will sleep on me or hubby but the minute I try to get him down on his own he screams like I've tried to kill him. 

Once asleep he's good 

I had a 5 hot stretch the other night. Was hopeful for it to continue but aparently a one chamge and 3 week growth spurt coming together stopped that. I can't complain really too much as I'm usually only up twice in the night to feed him


----------



## sugarpuff

Not been in here for ages ! It's so weird that we all have our babies now - Miranda will be 7 weeks old tomorrow and has been in her 3-6 month sleepsuits for the last two weeks, shocking :shock: !! She's ridiculously long, weighs approx 10lb, but fits them really well

I'm still spotting, is that normal ? I know I had ragged membranes but I haven't been to see anyone about it as it's not super heavy or smelly or anything

I want to see more baby photos !


----------



## ksilme

I have wrote this on the fb page and on another thread but what do you reckon the chances are of getting pregnant again 4 weeks after giving birth :/ xx


----------



## sugarpuff

ksilme said:


> I have wrote this on the fb page and on another thread but what do you reckon the chances are of getting pregnant again 4 weeks after giving birth :/ xx

Eek do you think you might be ?? How exciting :D I know a girl who was already pregnant at her 6 week postnatal check, so it's definitely possible !

What is the Facebook group ? Not sure how I missed that :dohh:


----------



## ksilme

Hubby and I dtd last night but got carried away and didn't use anything, I am petrified :( xx the worst part would be telling my mum lol I feel like a naughty child :( praying I'm not, I said to hubby that would have to test in 2 weeks - which would be mother's day or April fools so if it has happened then I have two opportunities to tell my mum lol 
I am so scared :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Ourlilflu we are slowly getting to the point I can lie by himself but not until he is right out. Have to remember not to be too hard on yourself about putting her to sleep by herself. All she remembers is being snuggled up with you for the last nine months. It will come eventually. With DS4 it was like a switch turned on for him and he just slept better by himself, it was a very bitter sweet moment for me. Knowing this now makes me want to enjoy this cuddle time. They grow way way too fast.


----------



## baby1wanted

sugarpuff said:


> Not been in here for ages ! It's so weird that we all have our babies now - Miranda will be 7 weeks old tomorrow and has been in her 3-6 month sleepsuits for the last two weeks, shocking :shock: !! She's ridiculously long, weighs approx 10lb, but fits them really well
> 
> I'm still spotting, is that normal ? I know I had ragged membranes but I haven't been to see anyone about it as it's not super heavy or smelly or anything
> 
> I want to see more baby photos !

I'm still spotting at coming up 5 weeks, really want it to stop now!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ksilme, are you breastfeeding? If you're exclusively breastfeeding your chances are better that you are not pregnant. Of course bf is not reliable birth control but it still would help in your case. I personally think 4 weeks would be quite early to fall pg, but not impossible. like you said just test in a couple weeks and go from there! Hope it works out the way you want!


----------



## ksilme

Yep exclusively bf, keeping fingers crossed but these 2 weeks are gonna be hell :( xx I just went to the loo, and wiped and there was a massive string of ewcm :/ but it was quite bloody/brownish, I am praying it's not a sign of ovulation xx oh I feel so stupid :( xx 
and the Facebook page is Feb 2014 mums, Katie set it up and if you add her as friend on there, you can join in too, it's easier to stay updated on there xx


----------



## chazzmatazz

I haven't been on for ages but Freddie Daniel David Werren finally joined us on the 23rd Feb 12 days late!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## megrenade

I had lots of signs of ovulation before I had my first period. I nursed almost 24/7 and still got my period around 4-5 months PP.

But between the lochia and my first period, I thought I had to have ovulated like 10 times because I was getting EWCM every few days and it lasted for a few months.

It would be hard to get pregnant again right away - hoping for the best for you, KSILME.

EWCM could just be your hormones regulating. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## medic9114fun

1 month pic of kolby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

I also have had bloody Ewcm for a good week at least I don't think it's a sign of ovulation though but I suppose you never know. 

Anyways since we're kinda on the topic, what are you ladies doing for birth control now/ in the future. I'm really weary of going back on the pill because coming off of it really was a hormonal mess, I had more false pregnancy symptoms than when I was actually pg. so I really don't wanna get all hopped up on synthetic hormones again...

I'm EBF, we don't really wanna do condoms and I used to chart... Any advice / experience?


----------



## ksilme

We will be using condoms for next few weeks, if we do anything! Lol x most certainly won't be being stupid again x 
not sure long term, poss copper coil as don't want anything with hormones as the implant screwed me up completely, but want something that can take out easily and whenever as we will want to try again by end of year probably :) x
want something we don't have to think about though and nothing I/we can forget Eg pill and condom. X


----------



## Katiie

We use the pull out method. 
We rarely DTD, I'm EBF and I have PCOS so I'm sure we will be safe. 
If I do fall preg I'd be amazed but I wouldn't mind either! Xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my tubes tied during my csection bc I didn't want to go back on bc and Lexi was our last baby.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes, normally we'd probably live on the edge and go with EBF and pulling out but with my csection I had an extension tear and we were highly recommended not to fall pregnant within 2 yrs... And I'm still hoping for a glimmer of hope for a vbac so I don't want to increase the risk... I'm thinking the mirena iud... Just not sure of the small amounts of hormone.... I just googled the implant.. I always thought it was another word for coil or iud but I had no idea it was different!! I don't think we have them in Canada. Crazy


----------



## allforthegirl

The pull out method worked very well for almost three years for us, so with EBF and pom, should be good enough until DH snippy procedure. :haha:


----------



## ksilme

I had the implant :) it was fab whilst I had it, had a very very nasty bruise when I got it, but then for 3 years I didn't have to think about it, and didn't have any periods :) 
but when I got it removed, I didn't bleed for 8 weeks :( which whilst trying is frustrating :( I also had a miscarriage before catching with zoey :( which is apparently common after implant :( xx would never have it again :( xx


----------



## megrenade

With DS we used the occasional pull out method :blush:

But I mostly used natural family planning and that worked for almost a year!

This time, definitely condoms. I don't do well with hormonal birth control and I'm too young to get my tubes tied. And after the horror stories of the implants and devices that are inserted.. no way in hell, haha.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I haven't been on in ages! Wyatt will be 8 weeks Thursday, he's growing up so fast. This is the quickest two months of my life! I still don't feel 100%, its more like 80 but I'm getting there. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Time is going way too fast for me too. I am in awe of my little man, and everything. I wish I could slow it down a bit, but every day I notice that his checks fill out more or he gets a bit bigger! ((huge sigh)) I am really trying to engrave every little moment into my brain, but I know most of them will just fade. I wish I had more time to write, but if I did that I wouldn't have him in my arms as much as possible.


----------



## Katiie

The 6 week growth spurt has hit us!
I'm so tired.


----------



## allforthegirl

We just finished ours, he just started to sleep like crazy as of yesterday, and I am trying to lower my milk production though, so he hasn't had much of a cluster feed as i have way too much milk!! :shock:


----------



## medic9114fun

I think we just hit the 6 week growth spurt :( so tired. On too of that since in formula feeding I started what I thought was my period yesterday only to pass another chunk of tissue like stuff thismorning :( same as last time. I had an ultrasound last time and they said it was normal. What the hell is the tissue I'm passing then?


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I don't know how you ladies keep up with everything! Thou admittedly I was never good at keeping up on here even before Ragnar was born.

I hope everyone is doing well. I see lots of beautiful babies in profile pictures. <3

As for us: Ragnar is doing great, he's growing like a bad weed and is hitting milestones very fast (too fast for us) so his being born a month premature doesn't seem to have left any lasting marks. He's 9 weeks now, 61cm/24in long and 5kg/11lbs.
My milk took a day or two to come in after he was born and during that time he received donor milk instead of formula. Since then my milk supply has far surpassed his needs and I'm now paying it forward by donating my excess milk.
I'll try to keep more up to date with everything so I can see some more of those beautiful babies. In the meantime though he's Ragnar at 2 months. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







ScreenHunter_06 Mar. 27 00.36.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## megrenade

My milk didn't come in until 3-4 days, it's normal :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Guenhwyvar said:


> I don't know how you ladies keep up with everything! Thou admittedly I was never good at keeping up on here even before Ragnar was born.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I see lots of beautiful babies in profile pictures. <3
> 
> As for us: Ragnar is doing great, he's growing like a bad weed and is hitting milestones very fast (too fast for us) so his being born a month premature doesn't seem to have left any lasting marks. He's 9 weeks now, 61cm/24in long and 5kg/11lbs.
> My milk took a day or two to come in after he was born and during that time he received donor milk instead of formula. Since then my milk supply has far surpassed his needs and I'm now paying it forward by donating my excess milk.
> I'll try to keep more up to date with everything so I can see some more of those beautiful babies. In the meantime though he's Ragnar at 2 months. :kiss:

I love your pay it forward story. How absolutely amazing of you! 

Like WSS^^^^ it can be very normal for milk to take a few days to come in.


----------



## Katiie

Sniff. I can't believe they are almost 2 months. 
Oliver has his jabs soon. Right now he has a nasty cold (thanks to his brother). 
Hopefully it goes before.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Lexi has RSV and had to be admitted to the hospital for 2 nights. She needed breathing treatments, oxygen, Tylenol, and an IV. My poor little lady. She's still coughing bad and is very congested but she's been off oxygen since yesterday morning and her wheezing has gone away so we were discharged today. Scariest two days of my life.


----------



## Likklegemz

Been a whiles since I was on! I know most of us are on Facebook so thought I'd just check in to see how those who arn't are doing!

Gem xxx


----------



## Katiie

Lovely idea! X


----------



## medic9114fun

I never added myself to the Facebook group. How do I do it?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya same here... Hope everyone is well !


----------



## 3xBlessed

Add Katie Gordon-Wilson as a Facebook friend and she'll add you to the group!


----------



## Katiie

Just make sure you tell me your BnB name!


----------



## Lee Pratt

Hi Hibiscus 07, Im Lee Pratt. I found you through googling my recent diagnosis due to my recurrent miscarriages. I have Pericentric Inversion on my chromosome 10. I have only have one pregnancy that progressed out of the first trimester which ended at 18 1/2 weeks. I have had a total of 6 miscarriages When I found you online it gave me hope. Please DM Your email or just DM me if you like. I would like to speak to you further about your results and your progress so I can gain more information on the right directions to take. Thanks Lee


----------

